# ::: Dub Girls Lounge :::



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

Lets do this again and please lets keep this one friendly. thanks !








How many dub luvin chiks r out there ??
lets hear from u girls and lets see the dubs u drive http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
____________________________________________________________________
*Girl's Rides*
http://****************.com/smile/star.gif *x_gixxie_x* http://****************.com/smile/star.gif








-------------------------------------------------------------------------
http://****************.com/smile/star.gif *C.J.* http://****************.com/smile/star.gif








-------------------------------------------------------------------------
http://****************.com/smile/star.gif *MissVeeDub* http://****************.com/smile/star.gif








-------------------------------------------------------------------------
http://****************.com/smile/star.gif *wolfegirl1.8T* http://****************.com/smile/star.gif








-------------------------------------------------------------------------
http://****************.com/smile/star.gif *shedrivesboris* http://****************.com/smile/star.gif








-------------------------------------------------------------------------
http://****************.com/smile/star.gif *mk2eurogirl* http://****************.com/smile/star.gif








-------------------------------------------------------------------------
http://****************.com/smile/star.gif *pumagurlvw8* http://****************.com/smile/star.gif








-------------------------------------------------------------------------
http://****************.com/smile/star.gif *scrubs_barbie* http://****************.com/smile/star.gif








-------------------------------------------------------------------------
http://****************.com/smile/star.gif *breane24* http://****************.com/smile/star.gif








-------------------------------------------------------------------------
http://****************.com/smile/star.gif *dubalishus* http://****************.com/smile/star.gif








-------------------------------------------------------------------------
http://****************.com/smile/star.gif *x0xGTix0x* http://****************.com/smile/star.gif








-------------------------------------------------------------------------
http://****************.com/smile/star.gif *JuS CaLL Me QuEeN B* http://****************.com/smile/star.gif








-------------------------------------------------------------------------
http://****************.com/smile/star.gif *Xx_BiTRBO_xX* http://****************.com/smile/star.gif








-------------------------------------------------------------------------
http://****************.com/smile/star.gif *GTIxpinay* http://****************.com/smile/star.gif








-------------------------------------------------------------------------
http://****************.com/smile/star.gif *tetedelinotte* http://****************.com/smile/star.gif








-------------------------------------------------------------------------
http://****************.com/smile/star.gif *grliDUB'R* http://****************.com/smile/star.gif








-------------------------------------------------------------------------
http://****************.com/smile/star.gif *kellykutthroat* http://****************.com/smile/star.gif








-------------------------------------------------------------------------
*- ATTENTION -
I would like to have all the girls post their favorite picture of their dub under their vortex name.
Im gonna update the original post in this thread and add pictures of the dubs the girls own that post in this thread







*
thanks guys,
http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif Gix


_Modified by x_gixxie_x at 2:36 PM 7-23-2007_


----------



## DonnaMarie (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (x_gixxie_x)*

Holluh gurl!!!
Prior to December 29th:








December 29th @ 1030am:








Sunday afternoon:










_Modified by DonnaMarie at 11:08 AM 2-22-2007_


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (DonnaMarie)*

Donna u need 2 get ur dubb fiXXed !! soon !


----------



## DonnaMarie (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (x_gixxie_x)*

Project car!
1997 Jetta GT


----------



## caerulailex (Oct 24, 2006)

yay, new thread!


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (caerulailex)*

here's my baby ...


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (caerulailex)*

Dub Lovin Girl Right Here.......

And the new wheels!

SO MUCH MORE TO COME THE SECOND WEEK OF APRIL......I should start a build thread


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

i'll post some pics in a bit


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_you girls have some sweet rides http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

thanks......even though mine is stock right now
I can wait for EVERYTHING to go on the car


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
thanks......even though mine is stock right now
I can wait for EVERYTHING to go on the car
















dnt worrie mine is pretty much stock too


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (Minibabe)*

what happened to get the last thread locked??


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MyCarIsRed* »_what happened to get the last thread locked??

i dunno







but i dnt want this one 2 get locked .. so everyone b nice !!


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


----------



## DonnaMarie (Feb 11, 2004)

Loving it!


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*

MissVeeDub - where did you order your Euro plate from?


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MissVeeDub* »_










YESSS !!! HoTTneSS has entered the thread !!















ya know .. i have that same exact pic @ home from WF ... i took it from my best friend that took it w her disposable camera http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*








i wish i knew what camera was used on that that pic.....the freekin car came out flawless.... every detail is visible. Still my favorite pic.
Minibabe, i got my europlates from Portugal (that's where i'm from).
They are the plexiglass plates, not the typical raised-letter plates. 
I think i have a teeny obsession with the freekin plates though....haha
I had matching ones for all my VWs at one point. My mk2, mk3 and mk4 all had matching NY and europlates. (MK2 DUB, MK3 DUB, MK4 DUB) I still regret not getting a pic of all three together with those plates. lol


----------



## DubChik77 (Jan 25, 2002)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

Woo Hoo girls only thread!!!!
Back in my blue hood days, now it's white primer soon to be changed again


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MissVeeDub* »_







i wish i knew what camera was used on that that pic.....the freekin car came out flawless.... every detail is visible. Still my favorite pic.
Minibabe, i got my europlates from Portugal (that's where i'm from).
They are the plexiglass plates, not the typical raised-letter plates. 
I think i have a teeny obsession with the freekin plates though....haha
I had matching ones for all my VWs at one point. My mk2, mk3 and mk4 all had matching NY and europlates. (MK2 DUB, MK3 DUB, MK4 DUB) I still regret not getting a pic of all three together with those plates. lol

Thats so awesome, thanks though. It would have been really nice to get a picture of them all together. (that is what photoshop is for







)
Does anyone know where I could order a custom one from?


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*

Look what I just got
http://www.20squared.com/catal...bf992


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MissVeeDub* »_







i wish i knew what camera was used on that that pic.....the freekin car came out flawless.... every detail is visible. Still my favorite pic.
Minibabe, i got my europlates from Portugal (that's where i'm from).
They are the plexiglass plates, not the typical raised-letter plates. 
I think i have a teeny obsession with the freekin plates though....haha
I had matching ones for all my VWs at one point. My mk2, mk3 and mk4 all had matching NY and europlates. (MK2 DUB, MK3 DUB, MK4 DUB) I still regret not getting a pic of all three together with those plates. lol

yea that pic sis come out really nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif .... u ? europlate obsession ?? nooooo


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: (Minibabe)*

nice!


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (DubChik77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubChik77* »_Woo Hoo girls only thread!!!!
Back in my blue hood days, now it's white primer soon to be changed again

















Niiiiiiice !!







post more pics girl !!


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_Look what I just got
http://www.20squared.com/catal...bf992






























AWESOME !!! and ya got the wheels ...







pffffttt ! lucky !


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

i wonder who the genious is in your sig ....haha


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*

u know


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

haha








so...should we start planning the Girls VIP DUB Meet or what?


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif we deff should !!


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

Minibabe and I had talked about the 15th of April. Still a good date? it's right before SnG


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MissVeeDub* »_Minibabe and I had talked about the 15th of April. Still a good date? it's right before SnG

i gotta see ... i should b free .. but I'll make sure n let ya girls know most deff ! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
Does anyone know where I could order a custom one from?

i got one from autotech for the mrs. and i'm not real happy with it. 
customeuroplates.com seems to be the place to go. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif kewl .. thanks !! i wanna get one too


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MyCarIsRed* »_
i got one from autotech for the mrs. and i'm not real happy with it. 
customeuroplates.com seems to be the place to go. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

cool thanks.....I am going to order mine soon. I cant wait.








The 15th is still good for me


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_

















Who made that?
it looks really cool


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (Minibabe)*










_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
The 15th is still good for me









you girls are going to have guys FALLING out of the bushes outside of where ever you're meeting if you keep talking about this publicly










_Modified by MyCarIsRed at 7:57 AM 2-24-2007_


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
Who made that?
it looks really cool









i made that








i wanted sumthing loungy 2 repp the thread


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MyCarIsRed* »_
you girls are going to have guys FALLING out of the bushes outside of where ever you're meeting if you keep talking about this publicly









lmao







i can SO see that happening


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
lmao







i can SO see that happening









x2


----------



## caerulailex (Oct 24, 2006)

i agree, very cool design and very cool thread. Someone has to IM me about this meetup thing, whats that all about? Im in CT w/ my stock bunny....LOL, but im down to meet up.


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*

thats y the location will b announced via PMs


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_thats y the location will b announced via PMs

















dont need anyone crashing out get together
Don't worry we will start a list when it gets closer and ALL THE GIRLS that are interested will be PM'ed.


----------



## TaTasShleepAHh (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_Look what I just got
http://www.20squared.com/catal...bf992













































I want one!!!
















_Quote, originally posted by *MissVeeDub* »_i wonder who the genious is in your sig ....haha 

























_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_ u know









Holllllllllllllllaaaaaa
























_Quote, originally posted by *MyCarIsRed* »_
customeuroplates.com seems to be the place to go. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thats where I got mine. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif They even do buy one get one free deals every so often..
Im kinda feeling MissVeeDub's plates tho...Can you order more of them customized like yours? About how much do they charge?
LMK http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_
me 2, i want mine to say Gixxies Moderator









dont you start now.... :
















Like I had to tell the guys in my build thread, Lets keep this car related please.
Us girls should be enjoyin having our own thread. 


_Modified by TaTasShleepAHh at 2:00 PM 2-22-2007_


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_








dont need anyone crashing out get together
Don't worry we will start a list when it gets closer and ALL THE GIRLS that are interested will be PM'ed.









well put me on the list. my girlfriend would definitely go, but she doesn't have a vortex account. i promise i don't have a GPS tracker on her


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_








dont need anyone crashing out get together
Don't worry we will start a list when it gets closer and ALL THE GIRLS that are interested will be PM'ed.









yup !


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (TaTasShleepAHh)*

Ahahahaha !! Crazy girl is here !! WooHoo !
























_Quote, originally posted by *TaTasShleepAHh* »_
Like I had to tell the guys in my build thread, Lets keep this car related please.
Us girls should be enjoyin having our own thread. 


http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif yup ... this is our lil corner of tex


----------



## TaTasShleepAHh (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

YEAY!!!!

bring it back


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (TaTasShleepAHh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *caerulailex* »_i agree, very cool design and very cool thread. Someone has to IM me about this meetup thing, whats that all about? Im in CT w/ my stock bunny....LOL, but im down to meet up. 

are ya far in CT from NJ or NYC ???

_Quote, originally posted by *TaTasShleepAHh* »_YEAY!!!!
bring it back


----------



## DonnaMarie (Feb 11, 2004)

April 15th sounds pretty good. Can't wait. Talk about a coffee clutch. 
Amanda:
customeuroplates.com
europlates.com
europeanplates.com
I've used all three. Pick one.


----------



## TaTasShleepAHh (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_









HAhahahaaaa rothfl...ahahhaaaa
these guys are hot. they belong in my sig...


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (TaTasShleepAHh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TaTasShleepAHh* »_
HAhahahaaaa rothfl...ahahhaaaa
these guys are hot. they belong in my sig...























and this guy ....


----------



## TaTasShleepAHh (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_










ok its not working for some reason....but they are still funny








you got some cool smileys


----------



## TaTasShleepAHh (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_

































i like the bugged eye


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (DonnaMarie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DonnaMarie* »_April 15th sounds pretty good. Can't wait. Talk about a coffee clutch. 
Amanda:
customeuroplates.com
europlates.com
europeanplates.com
I've used all three. Pick one.









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Thanks


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (TaTasShleepAHh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TaTasShleepAHh* »_

ok its not working for some reason....but they are still funny








you got some cool smileys









yea u cant use those in ur sig ... i tried that w these cheerleader smilies







juss tex only allows u to use the smilies provided not the ones linked as an image http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
ehh w/e thats y u post em every so often http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
are ya far in CT from NJ or NYC ???









Leave it to gixxie to have AWESOME smilies








That one is for you


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (DonnaMarie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DonnaMarie* »_April 15th sounds pretty good. Can't wait. Talk about a coffee clutch. 
Amanda:
customeuroplates.com
europlates.com
europeanplates.com
I've used all three. Pick one.









i wanna get a europlate but i dunno wat it shuld say







i dunno if i shuld go w the Gixxie sn or sumthin else ...


----------



## DonnaMarie (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

Go with the Gixxie....
My euro plates have random things and one has my car clubs name.
my NYS plate has my vortex name. I'm tired of being confused with other people. You should do the same. Hook your europlate up with Gix.


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
i wanna get a europlate but i dunno wat it shuld say







i dunno if i shuld go w the Gixxie sn or sumthin else ...









I already have mine picked out so EXCITED about it








I think that I told Donna what it was


----------



## DonnaMarie (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (Minibabe)*

holluh girl!!!! you did!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
what am i gonna do when i go back to work on monday. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif im gonna miss you guys.


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (DonnaMarie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DonnaMarie* »_holluh girl!!!! you did!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
what am i gonna do when i go back to work on monday. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif im gonna miss you guys.









Heavy Gayness on going back to work http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## DonnaMarie (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (Minibabe)*

hahahahahahahaha


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (DonnaMarie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DonnaMarie* »_Go with the Gixxie....
My euro plates have random things and one has my car clubs name.
my NYS plate has my vortex name. I'm tired of being confused with other people. You should do the same. Hook your europlate up with Gix.

yea i might as well go w my tex name ... use it as a name tag


----------



## caerulailex (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
are ya far in CT from NJ or NYC ???









I'm 20 mins outside of hartford, an hour north of the shoreline and 2 hours north of of NYC. Not tooo terrible. Its a 2:45 drive to that Dirty Jersey Dub gtg on the 24th for me...


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (DonnaMarie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DonnaMarie* »_
what am i gonna do when i go back to work on monday. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif im gonna miss you guys.
















awww ! imna miss u chika ! im @ wrk rite now but my boss is distracted by ppl so im tex'in but SSSHHHHH !!!!!!!


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (caerulailex)*











_Quote, originally posted by *caerulailex* »_
I'm 20 mins outside of hartford, an hour north of the shoreline and 2 hours north of of NYC. Not tooo terrible. Its a 2:45 drive to that Dirty Jersey Dub gtg on the 24th for me...









yea thats not THAT bad http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_







awww ! imna miss u chika ! im @ wrk rite now but my boss is distracted by ppl so im tex'in but SSSHHHHH !!!!!!!









Mine boss is on Vacation!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DonnaMarie (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (BMPolska)*

youpostwhore.


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*

* WARNING: *
_Violators of this thread will be panned !! _


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_* WARNING: *
_Violators of this thread will be panned !! _


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
Mine boss is on Vacation!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!










lmao ! i love when my boss is away ... its a party !!


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
lmao ! i love when my boss is away ... its a party !!









i have this HUGE project to do while he is away 
but it is still a little party


----------



## DonnaMarie (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (Minibabe)*

OMG- I just looked a those icons and laughed so hard I think I just popped the stitches!


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
i wanna get a europlate but i dunno wat it shuld say







i dunno if i shuld go w the Gixxie sn or sumthin else ...









i'm getting one once the coupe is turbo'd. i was going to get "turbo coupe" in german but apparently it's "turbocoupe"(1 word) in german... so there goes my creativity.


----------



## DonnaMarie (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (BMPolska)*

omg omg. hahaha. my mother wants to know why im holding my mouth! stop it! lol


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_







<---DonnaMarie

that one is awesome


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*
















hey guys .. i found an old pic i Pshopped ... wanted u guys 2 share w uz how bored i got at my old job


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_















hey guys .. i found an old pic i Pshopped ... wanted u guys 2 share w uz how bored i got at my old job

















That looks awesome....I want one


----------



## TaTasShleepAHh (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_















hey guys .. i found an old pic i Pshopped ... wanted u guys 2 share w uz how bored i got at my old job


















awww its a minix_gixxie_x, minibabe
OMG I which i had one of those smileys that was pinching another smiley chunky cheekers
that would be perfect for this occasion... can anyone whip one up?


----------



## DonnaMarie (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (Minibabe)*

I know. I'm so sad. I don't know how to use photoshop. I use MSpaint. :-(


----------



## TaTasShleepAHh (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_* WARNING: *
_Violators of this thread will be panned !! _


















_Quote, originally posted by *DonnaMarie* »_I know. I'm so sad. I don't know how to use photoshop. I use MSpaint. :-(

ditto for me... I dont have photoshop skills AT ALL and like one of magnets says on my refrig. "even if i knew for sure I had it before, I've forgotten where I put it now"


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (TaTasShleepAHh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TaTasShleepAHh* »_
that would be perfect for this occasion... can anyone whip one up?
















dag ... i looked everywhere for that smiliey but i couldnt find it


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
dag ... i looked everywhere for that smiliey but i couldnt find it









x2 just spent the past 5 mins of my life looking for one and can not find it


----------



## DonnaMarie (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (Minibabe)*

hahahaha


----------



## TaTasShleepAHh (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*









So Minibabe, that kit you putting on is pretty F-ing sweet girl...
You should come out to Tanger and show her off once shes all complete, with the news wheels... s*it.... go'n get it girl...
shake that tailfeather....Baahahhaaa















( this is me )


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (TaTasShleepAHh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TaTasShleepAHh* »_








So Minibabe, that kit you putting on is pretty F-ing sweet girl...
You should come out to Tanger and show her off once shes all complete, with the news wheels... s*it.... go'n get it girl...
shake that tailfeather....Baahahhaaa















( this is me )























I def. will! When do you guys meet up there? 
I also am getting a Koni coil over kit - putting on a custom molded front/rear bumper
My BF bought me the bigger turbo inlet and the Fordge DV (sounds nice)
Then the last thing I am getting some other body work done....top secret (I believe the second week of april!
Oh, almost for got I also bought the Reiger side skirts.
I can not wait for it to all come together!
I have never owned a hooked up car before so it should be EXCITING! 
I still have a few more things that I would like to purchase....lets so how big the tax return is


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (TaTasShleepAHh)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif yea i know ! i cant wait 2 start preppin my car for the show season


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
I def. will! When do you guys meet up there? 
I also am getting a Koni coil over kit - putting on a custom molded front/rear bumper
My BF bought me the bigger turbo inlet and the Fordge DV (sounds nice)
Then the last thing I am getting some other body work done....top secret (I believe the second week of april!
Oh, almost for got I also bought the Reiger side skirts.
I can not wait for it to all come together!
I have never owned a hooked up car before so it should be EXCITING! 
I still have a few more things that I would like to purchase....lets so how big the tax return is


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

i'm going to go ahead and assume that this thread is getting so much attention because myspace messages still aren't working.


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*








prolly ... myspace is a mess


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_







prolly ... myspace is a mess









it's only one of the most visited websites in the world... i don't see any need for it to work.


----------



## TaTasShleepAHh (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
I def. will! When do you guys meet up there? 
I also am getting a Koni coil over kit - putting on a custom molded front/rear bumper
My BF bought me the bigger turbo inlet and the Fordge DV (sounds nice)
Then the last thing I am getting some other body work done....top secret (I believe the second week of april!
Oh, almost for got I also bought the Reiger side skirts.
I can not wait for it to all come together!
I have never owned a hooked up car before so it should be EXCITING! 
I still have a few more things that I would like to purchase....lets so how big the tax return is

















ok girl. thats sexy.., mad props http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif























_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_










wheres that gps at? 


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_












_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_


----------



## skiba (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (BMPolska)*

damn i thought there were more girls than this, post em up


----------



## DonnaMarie (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (Love 4 Veedub)*

There is stupid. Our other thread got locked.


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (DonnaMarie)*

yea there's other girls ... they juss need 2 start comin around again


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

more pics.


















_Modified by MissVeeDub at 8:33 PM 2-22-2007_


----------



## wolfegirl1.8T (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*


----------



## DonnaMarie (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (BMPolska)*

holllllllluh!
You guys take INSANE pictures! WTF!? Love em!


----------



## DonnaMarie (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (BMPolska)*

She needs to be making me some hott pictures!


----------



## TheJetti (Feb 21, 2007)

hey ladies!!! im totally new to the whole world of VW's... i have an 88 Jetta GL (MKII i just learned that its called lol) that i want to turn into a project car... so i need all the help and direction i can get!! Never worked on a German car before.. i'm use to the asian imports lol so this is all new to me


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (TheJetti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheJetti* »_hey ladies!!! im totally new to the whole world of VW's... i have an 88 Jetta GL (MKII i just learned that its called lol) that i want to turn into a project car... so i need all the help and direction i can get!! Never worked on a German car before.. i'm use to the asian imports lol so this is all new to me









CONGRATS for finally getting into an AMAZING car















Post up some pics








What are your plans? How much do you wanna spend?


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

Oh, GOOD MORNING EVERYONE


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (TaTasShleepAHh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TaTasShleepAHh* »_







ok girl. thats sexy.., mad props http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif























Thanks! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (TheJetti)*

Morning chikaZ !! I feel outa of it 2day







i might take a half day .. depending how i feel










_Quote, originally posted by *wolfegirl1.8T* »_


























nice nice !! i assume u gonna b @ the g2g this sat ... right ?










_Quote, originally posted by *TheJetti* »_hey ladies!!! im totally new to the whole world of VW's... i have an 88 Jetta GL (MKII i just learned that its called lol) that i want to turn into a project car... so i need all the help and direction i can get!! Never worked on a German car before.. i'm use to the asian imports lol so this is all new to me









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif awesome girl !! congrats








deff wanna see pics .. so wen ya get a chance post em up


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_










_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_Morning chikaZ !! I feel outa of it 2day







i might take a half day .. depending how i feel









Hope that you feel better










_Modified by Minibabe at 7:16 PM 2-25-2007_


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*

thanks girl ... the mornin will b a drag







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_Morning chikaZ !! I feel outa of it 2day







i might take a half day .. depending how i feel









ugh....thats what i am doing...i am worse than yesterday right now...
i really dont know about tomorrow night....there is really no way i can stand out in the cold like this.....****.


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MissVeeDub* »_
ugh....thats what i am doing...i am worse than yesterday right now...
i really dont know about tomorrow night....there is really no way i can stand out in the cold like this.....****.

That sucks.....dont be sick


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_Morning chikaZ !! I feel outa of it 2day







i might take a half day .. depending how i feel









nice nice !! i assume u gonna b @ the g2g this sat ... right ?









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif awesome girl !! congrats







deff wanna see pics .. so wen ya get a chance post em up











i sure hope so... if she's not there, who's gonna give out the hot chocolate?!


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*

damn ... every1 is gettin sick







... boooo !! I hope 2 feel better by 2marrow ... and MissVeeDub i hope ya do get better by 2marrow http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Quote, originally posted by *MyCarIsRed* »_
i sure hope so... if she's not there, who's gonna give out the hot chocolate?!

hot chokolate ???!! OOooOOooOoo ... i know damn well imna want sum


----------



## TaTasShleepAHh (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheJetti* »_hey ladies!!! im totally new to the whole world of VW's... i have an 88 Jetta GL (MKII i just learned that its called lol) that i want to turn into a project car... so i need all the help and direction i can get!! Never worked on a German car before.. i'm use to the asian imports lol so this is all new to me










congratulations, you made an excellent decision 














Welcome aboard.. I am a big MKII person myself. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Got pics.? what kind of ideas do you have for this dub of yours..?
keep us posted. 
Once you get pics going, you should do a welcoming post in the MKII forums.
They are really nice ppl. there.
Heres the link http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zeroforum?id=2

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
-Taryn


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (TaTasShleepAHh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TaTasShleepAHh* »_

congratulations, you made an excellent decision 














Welcome aboard.. I am a big MKII person myself. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


driving a mk2 is the cool thing to do.


----------



## DonnaMarie (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*

Hope everyone feels better! My mouth is killing me today! Mom and I are on our way out to get frosties..,. hehe


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MyCarIsRed* »_
driving a mk2 is the cool thing to do.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif w3rd !


----------



## DonnaMarie (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (BMPolska)*

Holluh at Gixxies own Moderator!


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (DonnaMarie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DonnaMarie* »_Hope everyone feels better! My mouth is killing me today! Mom and I are on our way out to get frosties..,. hehe

i juss wanna get the hell outta wrk !!


----------



## TaTasShleepAHh (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MyCarIsRed* »_
driving a mk2 is the cool thing to do.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif dang skippy pippy


----------



## kamzcab86 (Feb 14, 2002)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_yea there's other girls ... they juss need 2 start comin around again










_Quote, originally posted by *a sig* »_Tri-state girls!


_Quote, originally posted by *a sig quote* »_why are most of the girl dubbers tristaters? because we're the few that can stand the heat.

I'm around... in the Cab and Mk1 forums.


----------



## kamzcab86 (Feb 14, 2002)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_
the cabrio forum is pretty much a chick forum ne ways http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif








No, it's not. Ninety percent of the posters in there are MALE; same goes for pretty much ALL forums on Vortex.


----------



## DonnaMarie (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (BMPolska)*

omg hahahahahahahaha. that has to be the funniest pic ever. I almost felt like that was me driving yesterday


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_
the cabrio forum is pretty much a chick forum ne ways http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

careful. my cabby will be a force on the road when i finally get it running.


----------



## kamzcab86 (Feb 14, 2002)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_lets keep this on topic so it doesnt get locked,thanks
















OT: My Cab is back on the road. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Susie1220 (Jun 30, 2006)

*Re: (kamzcab86)*

I definitly would be down for a meet if you guys plan one! IM me the details when they're figured out








Pic of the car


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*I have never specified that this is a tri-state thread ... therefore there is no need to label it as the "tri-state girls thread" because i created this thread so that the dub girls can have their lil spot on tex and b/s about nething and have a laugh. That means any chik can come in and join the convos, share pics, stories, etc. Yes majority of us are from the tri-state but oh well deal with it. And if you're gonna come in here and mock things that anyone posts in this thread then do yourself a favor and stay out. If your from another state participate and keep the thread alive because if us tri-state chiks didnt bump it then it would end up archived. I never had a problem responding to other girls from other states and neither do the rest of the top posters. I seriously dont need this to get locked cuz of b/s so please keep the unnecessary comments to yourselves. thanks







*


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (Susie1220)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Susie1220* »_I definitly would be down for a meet if you guys plan one! IM me the details when they're figured out








Pic of the car









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif nice car girl !!! we deff let ya know when everything gets planned


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (kamzcab86)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kamzcab86* »_
OT: My Cab is back on the road. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif nice 2 hear








and please do post some pics ... its always good 2 look at a nice cabby


----------



## DonnaMarie (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

Holluh at YOU girl!! woot woot!


----------



## giveitupandddance (Nov 3, 2006)

hi ladies. 
it's friday, and i'm ready to be done with work!! ! but i thought i'd come say hi, again. 








i think i might wash the car and take some pics tonight after work, since the boyfriend is out of town. 
i'll post monday.


----------



## TaTasShleepAHh (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Susie1220* »_I definitly would be down for a meet if you guys plan one! IM me the details when they're figured out








Pic of the car










You need a suspension, girl. But those rims are hot... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_*I have never specified that this is a tri-state thread ... therefore there is no need to label it as the "tri-state girls thread" because i created this thread so that the dub girls can have their lil spot on tex and b/s about nething and have a laugh. That means any chik can come in and join the convos, share pics, stories, etc. Yes majority of us are from the tri-state but oh well deal with it. And if you're gonna come in here and mock things that anyone posts in this thread then do yourself a favor and stay out. If your from another state participate and keep the thread alive because if us tri-state chiks didnt bump it then it would end up archived. I never had a problem responding to other girls from other states and neither do the rest of the top posters. I seriously dont need this to get locked cuz of b/s so please keep the unnecessary comments to yourselves. thanks







*


I second that. Its bad enough we got the guys coming and and throwing their $.02 in. We dont need the females causing bad vibes with each other over pety shiat.
Besides IF it bothers ppl that much then say something in a PM, dont post it public so everyone else gets involed and we get locked.
You got hate mail, send it PM ONLY!!!
this is a dope thread, I dont want it to keep getting locked cause ppl cant watch their lips..
Oh and FYI, I know I have a habit of letting my tongue slip every once in awhile and I dont always know my boundaries, so If i ever offend anyone, send me a PM and feel free to let me know. Be mature about it but let me know please.
Ya cant change waht you dont know, right?
THANK YOU AND GOODNIGHT

_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_




























_Modified by TaTasShleepAHh at 4:59 PM 2-23-2007_


----------



## Susie1220 (Jun 30, 2006)

*Re: (TaTasShleepAHh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TaTasShleepAHh* »_

You need a suspension, girl. But those rims are hot... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif











Thanks! I know I need to drop it. Car payments/insurance own me







Soon enough though!!


----------



## DonnaMarie (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (BMPolska)*









bump....


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (DonnaMarie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DonnaMarie* »_








bump....

I want one


----------



## DubChik77 (Jan 25, 2002)

*Re: (Minibabe)*

i will be taking current pics this weekend at DJD


----------



## caerulailex (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: (DonnaMarie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DonnaMarie* »_








bump....


awwwwwwww i want one too! do they sell them at petco! haha


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_*I have never specified that this is a tri-state thread ... therefore there is no need to label it as the "tri-state girls thread" because i created this thread so that the dub girls can have their lil spot on tex and b/s about nething and have a laugh. That means any chik can come in and join the convos, share pics, stories, etc. Yes majority of us are from the tri-state but oh well deal with it. And if you're gonna come in here and mock things that anyone posts in this thread then do yourself a favor and stay out. If your from another state participate and keep the thread alive because if us tri-state chiks didnt bump it then it would end up archived. I never had a problem responding to other girls from other states and neither do the rest of the top posters. I seriously dont need this to get locked cuz of b/s so please keep the unnecessary comments to yourselves. thanks







*

yup.
ps. who do i need to beat up? lol..... Just kiddin'


----------



## dog_poopie (May 27, 2006)

dub girls rock


----------



## DonnaMarie (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (dog_poopie)*

Thanks sweetie http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## shedrivesboris (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: (dog_poopie)*

Hey girls, I'm Courtney here's mine...


----------



## DonnaMarie (Feb 11, 2004)

Hey girl! Nice ride!


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (DonnaMarie)*


----------



## DonnaMarie (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (BMPolska)*

Found it!


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

_Quote, originally posted by *giveitupandddance* »_hi ladies. 
it's friday, and i'm ready to be done with work!! ! but i thought i'd come say hi, again. 








i think i might wash the car and take some pics tonight after work, since the boyfriend is out of town. 
i'll post monday.









hi chika !!! haha get rid of the boii n take pix of the dub







i know i do that







... *ahem* ... i mean ... i go shoe shopping *ahem* .... *looks down* .....










_Quote, originally posted by *TaTasShleepAHh* »_
You need a suspension, girl. But those rims are hot... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










ROFL !!! i need mine WAYYYYYY more























_Quote, originally posted by *TaTasShleepAHh* »_
*I second that. Its bad enough we got the guys coming and and throwing their $.02 in. We dont need the females causing bad vibes with each other over pety shiat.
Besides IF it bothers ppl that much then say something in a PM, dont post it public so everyone else gets involed and we get locked.
You got hate mail, send it PM ONLY!!!
this is a dope thread, I dont want it to keep getting locked cause ppl cant watch their lips..
Oh and FYI, I know I have a habit of letting my tongue slip every once in awhile and I dont always know my boundaries, so If i ever offend anyone, send me a PM and feel free to let me know. Be mature about it but let me know please.
Ya cant change waht you dont know, right?*
THANK YOU AND GOODNIGHT

















god i http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif u
thanks chik ! u tha bestestest










_Quote, originally posted by *Susie1220* »_
Thanks! I know I need to drop it. Car payments/insurance own me







Soon enough though!! 

we're on the same page w that one http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif i drive a 4x4 right now







... but i think mine is WAAAAYYYY worse







so u win ! hahaha


_Quote, originally posted by *DonnaMarie* »_








bump....

i love u guys !! hahahaha







i want one of em too !!!










_Quote, originally posted by *MissVeeDub* »_
yup.
ps. who do i need to beat up? lol..... Just kiddin'









hahaha *cough* put the weapons away *cough*


----------



## OrangesAnonymous (Dec 9, 2005)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

yay all the girlies get to be together in one big happy vw girl thread! lovin it 
here's my baby~
















and the tattoo to go with the car


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (shedrivesboris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dog_poopie* »_dub girls rock 

haha look who joins in on the thread !








thanks dude ! we do rock n u know it ! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










_Quote, originally posted by *shedrivesboris* »_Hey girls, I'm Courtney here's mine...

















i love that pic girl ! where was that taken ?? u got more ????







sorry im a fan of peektures


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (OrangesAnonymous)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OrangesAnonymous* »_yay all the girlies get to be together in one big happy vw girl thread! lovin it 
here's my baby~
















and the tattoo to go with the car

















AHHHH !!! HATE YOU !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
not in a bad way















my front rubstrip has holes form plates







n i hate that !! ur front looks so smOOth ... GRRR !!








haha but welcome 2 the new thread







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

hey Oranges Anonymous, what kind of headlights do you have? look like mine, the FK Projector Angel Eyes......if so, any issues with the halos burning out?


----------



## wolfegirl1.8T (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*

hey girls!








who's going to the DJD gtg tomorrow night? i'm ready to freeze my butt off


----------



## shedrivesboris (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

They were taken at a power plant in Milford NJ, it's a little run down so I just thought it looked cool, the car however, is a work in progress, here are some more...


----------



## shedrivesboris (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: (wolfegirl1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wolfegirl1.8T* »_hey girls!








who's going to the DJD gtg tomorrow night? i'm ready to freeze my butt off
















i am i am i am!!


----------



## wolfegirl1.8T (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: (shedrivesboris)*

YAY








i don't think im gonna bring my car..i'm making the BF drive his







i can't wait...although i don't really want to sit outside in the cold


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: (shedrivesboris)*


_Quote »_









i like the "no vehicles" sign... hah.
looks clean though! any goodies going on her this season?


----------



## shedrivesboris (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MissVeeDub* »_
any goodies going on her this season?

oh yes..
-new wheels (he will be sportin' steelies tom.







)
-headlights (either joey mine OR angel eyes)
-suspension (i can fit a small child in my gap







)
&& i would like to get the headliner done also, i just don't know if time is going to be on my side for that one


----------



## wolfegirl1.8T (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: (shedrivesboris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shedrivesboris* »_
*-suspension (i can fit a small child in my gap







)*



hahah me too! but these im nervous to get a suspension with these darn jersey roads


----------



## DonnaMarie (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (wolfegirl1.8T)*

Whatup girls! Better be seeing some of you tonight at the DJD Season Opener! Holluh!


----------



## caerulailex (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: (DonnaMarie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DonnaMarie* »_Whatup girls! Better be seeing some of you tonight at the DJD Season Opener! Holluh!

Cant make it







thought i'd be able to, but stuff happens...such is life... Cant wait for the girls gtg though... keep me posted.


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: (shedrivesboris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shedrivesboris* »_oh yes..
-new wheels (he will be sportin' steelies tom.







)
-headlights (either joey mine OR angel eyes)
-suspension (i can fit a small child in my gap







)
&& i would like to get the headliner done also, i just don't know if time is going to be on my side for that one 









nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i have angel eyes....and i didnt love them before i got them, and i dont love them still. First off, the halos burnt out 2 months after i got them....
and speaking of headliners, i'll be redoing mine soon too. Probably for SnG. Not that it was a priority on my list until recently....somehow, someway it just got stained. After 3 years of being immaculate


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

i better see some pics from tonight girls


----------



## Nicolean Dynamite (Dec 29, 2004)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*

heres a few pics of my dubs...















my old jetta, and...
























and my gti








and of course the obligatory vw tattoo


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

i like the gti, looks good. 
and its cool to see you took your "addiction" a little further with the tat....i did too last April lol.


----------



## Nicolean Dynamite (Dec 29, 2004)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*

niiceee. how much did that cost you?


----------



## DonnaMarie (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (Nicolean Dynamite)*

Girls! Where were you tonight. Me, Gixxie, and Danielle were at the DJD Season Opener and had a blast!


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

me, sick at home.....








i heard the turnout wasnt that great....that true?


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: (Nicolean Dynamite)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nicolean Dynamite* »_niiceee. how much did that cost you?

it wasnt alot, like 80 bucks. and it looks huge in the pic, is about 2.5 inches wide. i loved this one so much, i'll be getting more.


----------



## wolfegirl1.8T (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MissVeeDub* »_me, sick at home.....








i heard the turnout wasnt that great....that true?

turnout was GREATTTT!!! at least 250 cars


----------



## dog_poopie (May 27, 2006)

*Re: (wolfegirl1.8T)*

any pics from the opener?


----------



## DonnaMarie (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MissVeeDub* »_me, sick at home.....








i heard the turnout wasnt that great....that true?

ohmygod it was suuuuuuch a goodtime!!
Next time girl, next time. Hope you're feeling better!


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

nice! last year was a good time, even though i froze my ass off. figured this year's would turn out well too.
ah well...i can't afford to miss any more work because of this flu that i cant seem to shake off.
but i wanna see pics! i saw some on the tristate forum, any that you girls took?


----------



## DonnaMarie (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*

The only pic I have is of me and Gixxie. LOL and it came out horrible. I was told Ilook like I'm in pain. Possibly just cause I'm viked up cause of my mouth. Haha

I'm on the left, Gixxie's on the right.


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (DonnaMarie)*

Hahaha yea thats the only pic we took ... my camera died http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif but the DJD thread has all the pics and stuff ... the turnout was great ... i stood outside for 5 hours and on the ride back i felt like i was sittin on a ice cube. I literally froze my @$$ off ! hahaha
Great time ! 







Sux MissVee, i was looking for you too show up ... as for every1 else, there was so many ppl I couldnt pin point who was who cuz everyone was bundled up. Lookin to meet you girls next time







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

aww! glad you guys had fun







i'm jealous! haha
yeah, i saw the pics from the tristate forum, not bad. 
Now it's time to get on our Girls GTG for the 15th so we can ALL meet.
wohoo!


----------



## shedrivesboris (Oct 10, 2006)

DJD season opener was so much fun!!


----------



## kellykutthroat (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: (shedrivesboris)*


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (kellykutthroat)*

I really really really wanted to go. But I did not get out of my class until 7:00 and i was SHOT! 
Next time def. I wanna meet everyone. Actually I will get to meet everyone at the girls get together.








Glad to see that everyone had a great time.


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (shedrivesboris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shedrivesboris* »_They were taken at a power plant in Milford NJ, it's a little run down so I just thought it looked cool, the car however, is a work in progress, here are some more...

































Your car is really clean - Looks nice 
(I feel your pain though.....mine is black also







)


----------



## shedrivesboris (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
Your car is really clean - Looks nice 
(I feel your pain though.....mine is black also







)

thank you, it is so rough esp. this time of year with the salt


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (shedrivesboris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shedrivesboris* »_They were taken at a power plant in Milford NJ, it's a little run down so I just thought it looked cool, the car however, is a work in progress, here are some more...










http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif they came out great








there is a bunch of run down factories like that by me i juss gotta get my @$$ sum coils and then go take pics









_Quote, originally posted by *shedrivesboris* »_
-suspension (i can fit a small child in my gap







)


lmfao










_Quote, originally posted by *wolfegirl1.8T* »_ 

hahah me too! but these im nervous to get a suspension with these darn jersey roads
















couldnt agree more









_Quote, originally posted by *Nicolean Dynamite* »_heres a few pics of my dubs...










thats awesome !







i always wanted a pink dub















btw the gti looks sweet http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *MissVeeDub* »_i like the gti, looks good. 
and its cool to see you took your "addiction" a little further with the tat....i did too last April lol.









i'd love 2 get inked BUT im deadly scared of needles so gettin me 2 sit in that chair would be worse than pulling teeth but







to all u gals for taking it a step further


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (kellykutthroat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kellykutthroat* »_










sup chika !!







saw ur car @ the g2g ... too bad we never were properly introduced







but then again that would go w majority of the bundled girl dubbers at the meet


----------



## caerulailex (Oct 24, 2006)

morining ladies








Effin snow, i'd rather be at home than work... grrrrr .


----------



## dog_poopie (May 27, 2006)

*Re: (caerulailex)*

see im with you on that.. i think im just going to lay in bed all day.


----------



## caerulailex (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: (dog_poopie)*

Wish i could. Roads werent bad enough to call out, and its only february and i've got all my PTO used up through the year.. GRRRR


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (caerulailex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *caerulailex* »_morining ladies








Effin snow, i'd rather be at home than work... grrrrr .

x2 ugh !! snow killed my mornin ! when i was takin the snow off my car i didnt realize i didnt close my driver side door all the way so all the snow fell on my seat














i came 2 wrk soaked http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## caerulailex (Oct 24, 2006)

I hear ya, i was covered in snow, then i had the heated seats on, and it melted and soaked right though my pants, coat, etc.


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

i live in a building, and the super was plowing the parking lot. just as he was about to get to my spot to clean it, the plow broke........figures.......


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif to snow








MissVee ... go outside n peg the dude w a snowball for not gettin ur spot cleared earlier


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

having the worst day ever!
I had to shovel 3 driveways this morning








Now I have a knot in my back and I can feel it, I have taken so much tylenol to try and make it through the day. This is so SH*TTY!!!!!!!
Sorry chicas needed to vent, hope you dont mind


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*

aww chika








yea i know how ya feel







tell ur b/f 2 get ya the icy/hot patches and juss stick one 2 ur back







that shuld help it a lil http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_aww chika








yea i know how ya feel







tell ur b/f 2 get ya the icy/hot patches and juss stick one 2 ur back







that shuld help it a lil http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

that would be awesome if he were going to be around tonight















I think I have some of them at home though. Thank you so much for that idea.....I acutally think that I might run out at lunch and grab some. 
Thanks so much gixxie http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*








no prob girlie







... i use them things for any muscle cramps and it works wonders ... i kinda refuse 2 use the icy/hot junk outta the tube cuz it makes a mess so the patches r the bestest http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Susie1220 (Jun 30, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*








I didnt make it to the meet. I cleaned my car up all nice and everyting and didnt even get to show it off!! And now its ruined cause of the effing snow!







Oh well, next time!


----------



## imolameryl (Sep 11, 2006)

*Re: (Nicolean Dynamite)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nicolean Dynamite* »_heres a few pics of my dubs...















my old jetta, and...
























and my gti








and of course the obligatory vw tattoo











That is the pinkest car I have ever seen!!!!..god bless you, I could never pull that off!!!!


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (Susie1220)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Susie1220* »_







I didnt make it to the meet. I cleaned my car up all nice and everyting and didnt even get to show it off!! And now its ruined cause of the effing snow!







Oh well, next time! 

i was there. saw lots of nice cars, met kelly, and watched some girl throw hot chocolate at her boyfriend. it was devistating. i think if that polk audio gti drove around the lot 1 more time revving his engine i was going to drop kick his mirror off. he must have done 10 laps up and down each aisle. so annoying. other than that it was a great time though! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (imolameryl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *imolameryl* »_

That is the pinkest car I have ever seen!!!!..god bless you, I could never pull that off!!!!








There is a honda civic by me that is painted that color. Anytime I see it it makes me want to hit it. Only VW girls can pull that off not civic girls








That one looks hot though. Pink dubs are WAY COOLER - I want mine to be pink









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif To you for having one http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dog_poopie (May 27, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_







no prob girlie







... i use them things for any muscle cramps and it works wonders ... i kinda refuse 2 use the icy/hot junk outta the tube cuz it makes a mess so the patches r the bestest http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

i can make a mess like nobody's business


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MyCarIsRed* »_
i was there. saw lots of nice cars, met kelly, and watched some girl throw hot chocolate at her boyfriend. it was devistating. i think if that polk audio gti drove around the lot 1 more time revving his engine i was going to drop kick his mirror off. he must have done 10 laps up and down each aisle. so annoying. other than that it was a great time though! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

LMFAO !!!!!!!!! that dude was annoyin ... i would have loved seein u drop kick the mirror tho


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (dog_poopie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_







There is a honda civic by me that is painted that color. Anytime I see it it makes me want to hit it. Only VW girls can pull that off not civic girls








That one looks hot though. Pink dubs are WAY COOLER - I want mine to be pink









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif To you for having one http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

yea only we can pull off these wonderful colors







down w pink civics !!










_Quote, originally posted by *dog_poopie* »_
i can make a mess like nobody's business


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (dog_poopie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dog_poopie* »_
i can make a mess like nobody's business 

so can i, just ask gixxie


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


----------



## giveitupandddance (Nov 3, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_yea only we can pull off these wonderful colors







down w pink civics !!


























i don't think i could do all pink.. only in the video games. haha. 
but i'm seriously thinking about have wheels painted pink when i get the car done this spring. 
the boyfriend says no way... but he's ALWAYS making plans for what's gonna be done to my car. 
he needs his own. haha.


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (giveitupandddance)*


_Quote, originally posted by *giveitupandddance* »_

i don't think i could do all pink.. only in the video games. haha. 
but i'm seriously thinking about have wheels painted pink when i get the car done this spring. 
the boyfriend says no way... but he's ALWAYS making plans for what's gonna be done to my car. 
he needs his own. haha. 

nice !! go for it !! dnt listen 2 the b/f .... ahaha paint em pink !! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
im actually gonna do my steelies pink this week as soon as this crappy snow melts http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i wanna have em pink 4 the next g2g


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (giveitupandddance)*


_Quote, originally posted by *giveitupandddance* »_

i don't think i could do all pink.. only in the video games. haha. 
but i'm seriously thinking about have wheels painted pink when i get the car done this spring. 
the boyfriend says no way... but he's ALWAYS making plans for what's gonna be done to my car. 
he needs his own. haha. 

ive seen someone pull off a set of pink bugattis on a black mk3 jetta.He had pink emblems to match, i would have to look through some pics to find it but i saw him at h20, with the right wheels an stance, it can be pulled off http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*

the guy that does all the powder coating for BF said that I should do my wheels Pink.
I am all for http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Pink Wheels!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*

the pics i found from sat .... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
the b/f ....
















and the one and only























wish my camera didnt die


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

Your dating a car





























Nice Pics!


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_Your dating a car





























Nice Pics!
















[email protected]$$


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_















[email protected]$$



























_Modified by Minibabe at 2:03 PM 2-26-2007_


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*

i dnt c u postin peectures missy !!















btw .. hows the puppy ???


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_i dnt c u postin peectures missy !!















btw .. hows the puppy ???









Puppy is AWESOME! He had his first snow this morning and he was so cute in it. 
I let him out at about 5:30 and he steps outside and stands there.....then shoves his nose into the snow and starts bitting it and eating it. It was so cute.
Okay okay,
Here is a picture of the BF and I 

And here is his baby.......









BUT I LOVE TO DRIVE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
and here is one of his Daily Drivers

the other one is a black MK4 TDI (the one above is also a TDI) - But I cant find a picture of it 
The one above currently needs a head gasket and he is currently driving the black one.


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*

Awww u guyses r such a cute couple !! http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif








and yea puppies r soooooo cute !! esp in snow







such precious moments !!








thats a nice @$$ rado http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif he brings "his baby" to shows ??


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_Awww u guyses r such a cute couple !! http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif
















thats a nice @$$ rado http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif he brings "his baby" to shows ??


















Aww thanks!
Are you kidding me.....he has more pictures of that thing then he does of me...or of me and him together (combined)
Right now he is in the process of re-doing the ENTIRE thing (color change and everything). 
It has gone to several shows, here are some more pictures from us working on it

Staring the SHAVED ENGINE BAY!!!!!

And then here is an engine bay shot 


The car is really beautiful, I love the thing.


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*

that's f-in awesome !







my other half has more pics of his cars than anything but then again ... i have my cars pix in frames all over my room and not one of us both so i guess it balances out















R u guys gonna bring the rado 2 SnG or WF ?? i'd really like 2 c it in person


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (Minibabe) (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_that's f-in awesome !







my other half has more pics of his cars than anything 

why would i want pics of u?


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe) (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_that's f-in awesome !







my other half has more pics of his cars than anything but then again ... i have my cars pix in frames all over my room and not one of us both so i guess it balances out















R u guys gonna bring the rado 2 SnG or WF ?? i'd really like 2 c it in person

















Hopefully WF. If not it will go down to Ocean City








He still has ALOT of work to do to the thing......i will let out a little secret...pretty much anything that you could think of and then some is Powder Coated








I think my car will be at SnG (along w/ my other baby...the Puppy







)


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe) (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_
why would i want pics of u?
















that is what we say to each other....now I can take tons of pictures of my car because he just bought me a digital camera


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (Minibabe) (Minibabe)*


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe) (BMPolska)*

go 2 class


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (Minibabe) (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_go 2 class
















in 2 more hours


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe) (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
that is what we say to each other....now I can take tons of pictures of my car because he just bought me a digital camera























http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif yessssss more pics !! wOOt wOOt !!


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe) (x_gixxie_x)*

BumP 4 giRls workin on their Cars !! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DonnaMarie (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (Minibabe) (x_gixxie_x)*

omg hahahaha
ew to guys. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif depressing.
i might be getting my car back next week. problem with door handles and mirrors of course but whatever.


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe) (DonnaMarie)*

DoNNa !!







guys do suck http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif ... here i tried puttin this on ur space but the thing is bein retarded ... 
SO i figured ill post it here since everygirl needs this in their dvd collection...








its a funny as hell movie http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DonnaMarie (Feb 11, 2004)

Maybe I should rent it?


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (DonnaMarie)*

NO !!!








BUY IT !







its a MUST have !!


----------



## DonnaMarie (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

Just got em today. No car to put em on yet though.... lol. I might be getting the other mk3 from the shop next week and then I can transfer everything from my totaled one over.


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (DonnaMarie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DonnaMarie* »_Just got em today. No car to put em on yet though.... lol. I might be getting the other mk3 from the shop next week and then I can transfer everything from my totaled one over.









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_NO !!!








BUY IT !







its a MUST have !! 

you inspired me to go and buy it tonight


----------



## DonnaMarie (Feb 11, 2004)

The 3 lil girls I babysit for just invited me over for a movie. So cute! The twins are gonna be 6, and Shanny is 7. woot woot! Haha. Then I have a VW GTG tonight at 9 so I'll see you homeslices when I get in. Leave me some myspace love! http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif
I'm going tonight after the gtg to blockbuster to rent that movie... then we'll see about buying. Im not a movie person to begin with. LOL


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*

omfg







i am so PISSED ! 
I was drivin home after wrk n sum @$$ho_e drove out of his lane (a solid lane to top it off) to go around sum1 in front of him bc the douche was in a rush ... and amost hit me in my front passanger side !!!!!







i swerved almost hittin the damn median too !! GRRRR !






















i swear 2 god i leaned on my horn for about 3/4s of a mile tailin his @$$ until he took an exit ....














like WHO DOES THAT ! im so pissed im shakin ! what a ******* dumb **** !!!








sorrie juss hadta vent







feel a whoe lotta betta now


----------



## DonnaMarie (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

girl!!! I'm glad you're okay though!!!!


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (DonnaMarie)*

aww thanks girl







im always ok ... i woulda felt bad for the dude if he did hit me tho







id rip him into pieces


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

what is up my tristate gals!
i'm having a few issues with my mk3 golf...
mom's been driving it for a while now, and the other day the timing belt snaped....no bueno.
now it's sitting at Driversport getting worked on.
i miss the days when i used to have her haha


----------



## the_nicer_guy (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*

Wow. Talk about misleading titles.








Why do I have the feeling that, somewhere, Gloria Steinem is praying that New Jersey gets destroyed by a tsunami?


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

hey man, it's not our fault you're in Arizona.....


----------



## shedrivesboris (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe) (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_SO i figured ill post it here since everygirl needs this in their dvd collection...








its a funny as hell movie http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

X's 2!!
Are any of you girls going to BlownEuroz?


----------



## kamzcab86 (Feb 14, 2002)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MissVeeDub* »_hey man, it's not our fault you're in Arizona.....

Yeah, it's a cryin' shame he has to look at this everyday:


----------



## the_nicer_guy (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MissVeeDub* »_hey man, it's not our fault you're in Arizona.....

Actually, it kinda is.
Thanks for reminding me of what I left behind on the east coast, though. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (the_nicer_guy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_nicer_guy* »_Wow. Talk about misleading titles.








Why do I have the feeling that, somewhere, Gloria Steinem is praying that New Jersey gets destroyed by a tsunami? 

this is a thread for the chicks of tex that drive dubs, no where here does it say this is for the tri-state chicks so please do not start ish in here because of where these chicks are from.they encourage everyone to come in and post so where you are from does not matter but if you have nothing to say that will positively contribute to the thread then please dont


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re:*

relax people.....if you keep the smart ass comments to yourself, we will too.
internet arguing is just lame. i quit while i'm ahead.
peace.


----------



## the_nicer_guy (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_
this is a thread for the chicks of tex that drive dubs, no where here does it say this is for the tri-state chicks so please do not start ish in here because of where these chicks are from. 

Now now, boy, don't get your hackles all raised over nothing: I was NOT attempting to start "ish"














simply because of where the creators of the preceding seven pages of asinine drivel best reserved for MySpace pages live. No, gentle lad, my point was actually the converse: crap like this makes Jersey that much more expendable to the rest of us.
And before you mount that white steed to defend some ill-perceived sense of honor of your lady fair, under assault by chauvinist forces, please allow me to disabuse you of that fallacy, too. My initial post was made because I love women, and, much as a woman might feel the need to chime in that she didn't think the Neanderthal ball-scratching antics of the Mk4 forums was representative of all our gender, so too did I feel the need to assure any other hapless reader who found herself ashamed of her gender upon reaching, oh say, page seven: "Relax, some of us know that you're not _all_ like this."








Do have a lovely day.


----------



## VDubberGolfGirl (Mar 21, 2003)

*Re: VW CHICKS RULE!*

hey girls...i've just recruited my mother into this insanity we call the veedub lifestyle








so my mother will be pimpin in a Magma Orange GTI Fahrenheit Edition...
but i just ordered a few little things for the Golf last night so lets pray for some nice weather so i can get to work!
hopefully all of you will be out for the cruise to the primer @ yarrow
laters babes!


----------



## TaTasShleepAHh (May 11, 2006)

*Re: Re: (MissVeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MissVeeDub* »_relax people.....if you keep the smart ass comments to yourself, we will too.
internet arguing is just lame. i quit while i'm ahead.
peace.


X2
Im sayin girl.....save it for them pm's ppls.....
Does this ring a bell 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2866247
same topic I add YOU















Now back to the dubs PLEASE...
Heres some pics from last yr. to present to thro us back on topic...
John's dubbing dub dub







...last winter








the first day we brought her home
















the swap-age of rims
















That front tire was the reason for the crash ( bald as shiat )








She sat for a bit.....had to protect that engine























Then for the winter, we bought this beauty and barely got any snow- 
And now that we got snow, the ABS dont work anymore cause the back end is in desperate need of pads and rotors..
















And this is what she looks like now...
















And this is what John's car looks like...























we still have doors and fenders but no hinges..









then there was my jeep...
















She was so much fun















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

^nice, loving the mk2







i'll post pics of mine.
but i'll always have a soft spot for mk3 Jolfs....(mine is one too) albeit a work in a very long progress...
edit:
here's my old mk2...sold it a few years ago


















_Modified by MissVeeDub at 11:25 PM 2-26-2007_


----------



## TaTasShleepAHh (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_







There is a honda civic by me that is painted that color. Anytime I see it it makes me want to hit it. Only VW girls can pull that off not civic girls











Theres this pink civic with like 700horse or somenothing








Dont know if thats the same person but yea she supposidly really fast.
She aint got shiat on my industry






















YEA- ill keep telling myself that for now


----------



## TaTasShleepAHh (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MissVeeDub* »_^nice, loving the mk2







i'll post pics of mine soon.
but i'll always have a soft spot for mk3 Jolfs....(mine is one too) albeit a work in a very long progress...


Yea the golfer's finally coming along..Deff get more pics. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Idk about those Jti's tho, they looked really good with those rims and that drop...







to you. Hope you get yours back soon


----------



## TaTasShleepAHh (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*



MissVeeDubhere's my old mk2...sold it a few years ago [IMG said:


> http://www.vwvortex.com/vwbb/frown.gif[/IMG]


Mmmmm thats a beauty. always had it for that rat look.
When I went to a car show in callie there was this truck primered that grey color, dropped with some white walls and red rims looking purty as eva...


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (the_nicer_guy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_nicer_guy* »_
Now now, boy, don't get your hackles all raised over nothing: I was NOT attempting to start "ish"














simply because of where the creators of the preceding seven pages of asinine drivel best reserved for MySpace pages live. No, gentle lad, my point was actually the converse: crap like this makes Jersey that much more expendable to the rest of us.
And before you mount that white steed to defend some ill-perceived sense of honor of your lady fair, under assault by chauvinist forces, please allow me to disabuse you of that fallacy, too. My initial post was made because I love women, and, much as a woman might feel the need to chime in that she didn't think the Neanderthal ball-scratching antics of the Mk4 forums was representative of all our gender, so too did I feel the need to assure any other hapless reader who found herself ashamed of her gender upon reaching, oh say, page seven: "Relax, some of us know that you're not _all_ like this."








Do have a lovely day.


*I have never specified that this is a tri-state thread ... therefore there is no need to label it as the "tri-state girls thread" because i created this thread so that the dub girls can have their lil spot on tex and b/s about nething and have a laugh. That means any chik can come in and join the convos, share pics, stories, etc. Yes majority of us are from the tri-state but oh well deal with it. And if you're gonna come in here and mock things that anyone posts in this thread then do yourself a favor and stay out. If your from another state participate and keep the thread alive because if us tri-state chiks didnt bump it then it would end up archived. I never had a problem responding to other girls from other states and neither do the rest of the top posters. I seriously dont need this to get locked cuz of b/s so please keep the unnecessary comments to yourselves. thanks







*
and btw .... last time i checked there were girls from CA and IL posting


----------



## GTIxpinay (Jul 30, 2006)

hey girls! i just stumbled onto this thread. i'm another tri-stater, and i was at the DJD meet as well, i just arrived really late (around 10) cause i had work.
heres the love of my life, the pic isnt recent, but its a picture nonetheless.








nothing too special done to it, except for my nav (pioneer avic z1), which is pictured here....









so if you girls plan on setting up a meet anytime soon, i'm definitely in. i skimmed through all the pages and couldnt find many details about the meet except for it being on april 15 or something. has the location been settled yet?


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: VW CHICKS RULE!*


_Quote, originally posted by *VDubberGolfGirl* »_hey girls...i've just recruited my mother into this insanity we call the veedub lifestyle








so my mother will be pimpin in a Magma Orange GTI Fahrenheit Edition...
but i just ordered a few little things for the Golf last night so lets pray for some nice weather so i can get to work!
hopefully all of you will be out for the cruise to the primer @ yarrow
laters babes!

nice !!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I havent seen one yet in person ... kinda makes me wanna stop by a dealer 2 check it out






















post up pics once mommaduckes gets the GTI http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (GTIxpinay)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTIxpinay* »_hey girls! i just stumbled onto this thread. i'm another tri-stater, and i was at the DJD meet as well, i just arrived really late (around 10) cause i had work.
heres the love of my life, the pic isnt recent, but its a picture nonetheless.








so if you girls plan on setting up a meet anytime soon, i'm definitely in. i skimmed through all the pages and couldnt find many details about the meet except for it being on april 15 or something. has the location been settled yet?

sup chika ! welcome








yea I've seen ya at the kean g2g and at djd but we havent been properly introduced ... deff let ya know who i am next time i c ya http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








yea we're plannin sumthin but the location will get sent via PM or might juss post up the g2g thread in the tri-state area but regardless ... we'll deff keep ya posted http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
btw ... nice mkv i http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif cany whites !


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (TaTasShleepAHh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TaTasShleepAHh* »_

Theres this pink civic with like 700horse or somenothing








Dont know if thats the same person but yea she supposidly really fast.
She aint got shiat on my industry






















YEA- ill keep telling myself that for now
















Um....the one that I see DOES NOT HAVE 700hsp. Donna has probally seen her before...not sure though. I believe that she lives in the Selden area. Its, actually some girl that her dad kept on buying her cars until she "found" the one she liked







*cough, cough* civic (she must have been blinded by the color














)
If I saw a 700hsp PINK civic, I would be like wow that thing is kinda cool...even though it was a civic. But I would give the girl props for driving something like that. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_omfg







i am so PISSED ! 
I was drivin home after wrk n sum @$$ho_e drove out of his lane (a solid lane to top it off) to go around sum1 in front of him bc the douche was in a rush ... and amost hit me in my front passanger side !!!!!







i swerved almost hittin the damn median too !! GRRRR !






















i swear 2 god i leaned on my horn for about 3/4s of a mile tailin his @$$ until he took an exit ....














like WHO DOES THAT ! im so pissed im shakin ! what a ******* dumb **** !!!








sorrie juss hadta vent







feel a whoe lotta betta now









wow, I am really glad to hear that you and your car are doing okay!
I have a story for you:
I was driving to work the other day and some stupid a**hole in a white saturn pulled some NASCAR Sh*t on me. Where I live there is a merge to get on the to service road to get onto the expressway, well he tried being cute with me and just came into my land and cut me off.
So instead of flashing my lights and tailgating him I move out of the merge lane go up about 7 cars and get away from the guy. 
So now I am on the expressway in the left hand land doing about 80 (no big deal) when this f*cking guy comes running up on me and cuts me off.








I was like okay this is the LAST straw so I throw the car in 4th gear and go around the guy and then he tries going around me in the HOV lane and does not make it and then I guess he realized that he had to get off and and comes back over into the left hand lane and HITS my car.















I did not even realize that he hit me until I got to work because my car did not move! What I think happened is he was NOT looking and I think that he hit me with his front bumper.....there is only a little scratch and a rub mark but I could not believe it! That guy in scared the Sh*t out of himself because he slammed on his breaks....and I didnt realize why until I got to work. 
I have told this story to a couple of people and they said that it has happened to them before. I thought that it was really weird?
Its okay anyway because I have a new custom bumper to put on the car


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: VW CHICKS RULE! (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
nice !!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I havent seen one yet in person ... kinda makes me wanna stop by a dealer 2 check it out






















post up pics once mommaduckes gets the GTI http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 










NICE!


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
wow, I am really glad to hear that you and your car are doing okay!
I have a story for you:.....
....................................................
Its okay anyway because I have a new custom bumper to put on the car









Sheesh ! what a douchebag !







i swear i dunno how ppl can drive like that.... i have a short fuse for when it comes 2 gettin mad at drivers esp when they pull of crap like that. Good thing girl he didn't rear end ya harder. I HATE bein tailed bc i juss dont feel like dealin w the police n paper n ins wrk if sum dumb sh*t hits me ... altho it can b great motivation for a new bumper















Well i hope that fool gets stopped by cops and gets his license taken away


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

I hate when other people are on the road when i am driving








Man, when we finally get together and meet I have some stories for you


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_*I hate when other people are on the road when i am driving







*
Man, when we finally get together and meet I have some stories for you









*x58964327653*















yea i know http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif will b good times !


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

What does no one work early.......where is everyone today?

saw that and thought of you gixxie


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*















thanks chika ! 
yea seems dead on here 2day http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

oh, I took some really cute pictures of the puppy and some pictures of my car in the snow yesterday. I did not have time to download them, maybe when I get home today.....I'll give you some more pics of Url!
I cant wait for everyone to meet him. He loves people so much


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*

i want a dog so bad








i was thinkin about goin 2 an animal shelter and adopting one .... but i kinda wanna get a chinese crested and they're hard 2 come across


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

I heard that they live FOREVER something like 21 years. I know someone who has two of them. They are cute, but living here he/she would def. need a blanket







!
You would be surprised maybe you could find someone giving one away.


----------



## Armyxdeevubbin (Mar 20, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

the day i got it..so dirty
























after a wash..









dbadged & pink spoiler..


----------



## vwsteve (Jul 26, 2000)

*Re: VW CHICKS RULE! (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_









I just spotted one yesterday....World VW in Neptune, NJ has one sitting in the front of thier lot facing Rt. 33.....


----------



## imolameryl (Sep 11, 2006)

*Re: VW CHICKS RULE! (vwsteve)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwsteve* »_
I just spotted one yesterday....World VW in Neptune, NJ has one sitting in the front of thier lot facing Rt. 33.....

I love this color!!!


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: VW CHICKS RULE! (imolameryl)*

does the color look good ??







cuz i haven't seen one in person but sumone told me thats its not as nice as they thought it would be


----------



## Susie1220 (Jun 30, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe) (shedrivesboris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shedrivesboris* »_
X's 2!!
Are any of you girls going to BlownEuroz?









I am!! We should get a little caravan going or sumthin. BCCC is like 15 mins. from my house.


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe) (Susie1220)*

where and when is it?


----------



## dog_poopie (May 27, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe) (Susie1220)*

oh where oh where has miss gixxie gone off to now..


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

i am here !
















_Quote, originally posted by *Armyxdeevubbin* »_










im juss givin http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to pink spoilers !!


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe) (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_where and when is it?

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3048762 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i'll b down for a cruise to it








oh n btw .. i looked at petfinder.com and found a few chinese crested up for adoption by me so imna check em out http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Armyxdeevubbin (Mar 20, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_i am here !















im juss givin http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to pink spoilers !!











thanks! & hopefully the wheels will match the spoiler soon..as soon as i feel like getting to work on that


----------



## dog_poopie (May 27, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe) (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_

i'll b down for a cruise to it











lets cruise..


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe) (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3048762 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i'll b down for a cruise to it









oh n btw .. i looked at petfinder.com and found a few chinese crested up for adoption by me so imna check em out http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









Aww see.....thats cool


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (Armyxdeevubbin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Armyxdeevubbin* »_

thanks! & hopefully the wheels will match the spoiler soon..as soon as i feel like getting to work on that









ohhh man !! another set of pink wheels !! wOOt wOOt !!


----------



## miss vdub (May 26, 2004)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MissVeeDub* »_i'll post some pics in a bit










hi tania







hehe.
gixxie, those are some really great pics, love 'em!

hi girls! i never knew about this thread...good idea! 
ill post pics later, im at work


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (miss vdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *miss vdub* »_

hi tania







hehe.
gixxie, those are some really great pics, love 'em!

hi girls! i never knew about this thread...good idea! 
ill post pics later, im at work










Cool http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DonnaMarie (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

Hey guys. Tired today. Took off. Gotta go ordermy cap and gown even though I graduated last year.... go figure- they only do it once a year in May. Blah. Gotta do that at 1, and then stitches pulled out at 4....
I am going to that Blowneuroz thing- I guess with my club. We haven't talked about it yet. Of course... typical because they are males.... but whatever.
Amanda, hope everything is okay. I know which Honda you're talking about I think. OOOOH boy. Haha
Sorry I haven't been around. Trying to keep myself busy and this week it was back to work!


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (DonnaMarie)*

Peek-a-boo


----------



## miss vdub (May 26, 2004)

*Re: (NLPJetta)*


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (miss vdub)*

WOW, your car is SEXY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_WOW, your car is SEXY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

x2







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (miss vdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *miss vdub* »_










I got someone that could give you a run for your money...
She lives in my town she took 2nd at SnG last yr
























She doesnt post much on the tex so i whore her car for her... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
MWAHAHHAHAHA the post whore wins again OWNED


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (NLPJetta)*








i know a LOT of ppl that will give me a run for my $$







pssshhhh !! 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to this sexxy chika !!


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_







i know a LOT of ppl that will give me a run for my $$







pssshhhh !! 

Me too my car sucks


----------



## Armyxdeevubbin (Mar 20, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_WOW, your car is SEXY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

x2. thats a mk4 i actually like!


----------



## miss vdub (May 26, 2004)

*Re: (NLPJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NLPJetta* »_
I got someone that could give you a run for your money...
She lives in my town she took 2nd at SnG last yr
























She doesnt post much on the tex so i whore her car for her... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
MWAHAHHAHAHA the post whore wins again OWNED

nice mk4. thats cool that she got 3rd place at SNG...i took 2nd at fall SNG







not my style at all though...a little too done up. i go for more of a clean/simplistic look. but to each his own. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

thanks for the love guys, it means a lot!!! i cant wait for show season. anyone going to dubs on the lake? ive never been and im going this year. 


_Modified by miss vdub at 12:52 PM 2-27-2007_


----------



## TaTasShleepAHh (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (miss vdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *miss vdub* »_

























WOW your car is clean. really sweet looking 
love the photgraphy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
got anymore arty pics? post em up


----------



## Armyxdeevubbin (Mar 20, 2006)

*Re: (TaTasShleepAHh)*

i know its a while away.. but anyone in the NH area planning on going to TDH5?
or Dustoff?


----------



## atomicalex (Feb 2, 2001)

*Re: (Armyxdeevubbin)*

Y'all saw my wagon, here's my "other" baby.....


----------



## crazyreesie (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (atomicalex)*

I hadn't seen that picture before.


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (atomicalex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *atomicalex* »_Y'all saw my wagon, here's my "other" baby.....









That pic is awesome...So im guessing this is only for dub gurls then huh...Cuz i know a gurl that hangs out with EuroMafia that has a pimp arse bimmer


----------



## crazyreesie (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (Armyxdeevubbin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Armyxdeevubbin* »_i know its a while away.. but anyone in the NH area planning on going to TDH5?
or Dustoff?

If I still lived in the area I'd be going. I really miss New England shows.


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (NLPJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NLPJetta* »_
That pic is awesome...So im guessing this is only for dub gurls then huh...Cuz i know a gurl that hangs out with EuroMafia that has a pimp arse bimmer 

sorry glok, your not allowed to whore out this thread


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (BMPolska)*






























But you have to understand i whore everywhere MWAHAHHAHAAHAHA


----------



## Armyxdeevubbin (Mar 20, 2006)

*Re: (crazyreesie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyreesie* »_
If I still lived in the area I'd be going. I really miss New England shows.









i love shows around here too. they're always a great time


----------



## imolameryl (Sep 11, 2006)

*Re: (crazyreesie)*

New England Dustoff!
http://nedustoff.com/


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (atomicalex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *atomicalex* »_Y'all saw my wagon, here's my "other" baby.....









very nice !!! a side project i c







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif u have any more pics ?? share em !!








me n the b/f wanted 2 buy a mk2 as a project car .... but recently he went ahead w buying another mk4 that his ex crashed


----------



## wolfegirl1.8T (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

good afternoon girls


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (wolfegirl1.8T)*

sup chika !


----------



## DonnaMarie (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

04.5 gli 1.8 T blue lagoon..... dream car....


----------



## grliDUB'R (May 31, 2005)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

hi girls, my names Shauna and here is my beautiful lady friend:




































There are a couple new surprises to come this spring, but shes got a GIAC chip, bilstein coilovers, B&M short throw shifter, MK4 spark plugs and wires, Magnaflow cat-back, and more goodies coming soon....


----------



## wolfegirl1.8T (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_sup chika ! 

ohhh nothing....is it the weekend yet?


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (wolfegirl1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wolfegirl1.8T* »_
ohhh nothing....is it the weekend yet?









i wish !!


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
very nice !!! a side project i c







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif u have any more pics ?? share em !!








me n the b/f wanted 2 buy a mk2 as a project car .... but recently he went ahead w buying another mk4 that his ex crashed









yea but i might sell the mk4 to make some extra money and get that Rado i wanted


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (grliDUB'R)*


_Quote, originally posted by *grliDUB’R* »_hi girls, my names Shauna and here is my beautiful lady friend:




































There are a couple new surprises to come this spring, but shes got a GIAC chip, bilstein coilovers, B&M short throw shifter, MK4 spark plugs and wires, Magnaflow cat-back, and more goodies coming soon.... 

welcome chika !!







tha dubb looks great !! haha like the leopard pattern http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








i think we all have goodies for our dubs for the upcomin spring







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







wOOt wOOt !!


----------



## grliDUB'R (May 31, 2005)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
welcome chika !!







tha dubb looks great !! haha like the leopard pattern http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








i think we all have goodies for our dubs for the upcomin spring







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







wOOt wOOt !!









haha I am also a Graphic Designer, its like the trade of the Vdub owners, lol


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (grliDUB'R)*

nice !








it must be !


----------



## shedrivesboris (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
x2







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

X's 3
hot hot hot http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: (miss vdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *miss vdub* »_

hi tania







hehe.
gixxie, those are some really great pics, love 'em!

hi girls! i never knew about this thread...good idea! 
ill post pics later, im at work









hey, what's up Andrea
glad to see ya join the madness over here haha
GLI is looking really good, nice and clean http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
looking forward to seeing you at Spring SnG in April.............under "different" circumstances lol








my GTi is so dirty right now...i just got back from nyc it looks like it got another layer of grime on it now....bleh http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*

These are for Gixxie


Oh and the car in the snow


----------



## DonnaMarie (Feb 11, 2004)

omg cute!


----------



## miss vdub (May 26, 2004)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MissVeeDub* »_
hey, what's up Andrea
glad to see ya join the madness over here haha
GLI is looking really good, nice and clean http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
looking forward to seeing you at Spring SnG in April.............under "different" circumstances lol








my GTi is so dirty right now...i just got back from nyc it looks like it got another layer of grime on it now....bleh http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

haha yea, definitely under different circumstance. but i definitely respect you for confronting me, even if it was a misunderstanding. nice to see another girl who has some 'balls'








we'll have to get together at SNG...i can barely waaaaait


----------



## TaTasShleepAHh (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (miss vdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *miss vdub* »_
nice to see another girl who has some 'balls'










x2. I believe anyone could have co-hones ( balls in spanish ) as long as they are respectful with the confrontation
There are so many more dubs girls then I really knew!!!

_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








I wont be seeing or meeting anyone until waterfest unfortunately... you can still see my car tho, my b/f will be showing her off til WF








Its all good tho...Ill be in callie soaking up that smoggie goodness- yum...


----------



## Armyxdeevubbin (Mar 20, 2006)

*Re: (TaTasShleepAHh)*

i just went out driving around in my friends A4.
i want an audi.


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

well Andrea, respect seems to be one thing many people in the scene seem to ignore unfortunately... i don't want to be like a lot of losers that troll around believing their words are as good as gold.....so thats why i went right up to ya to clear it all up. And the fact that you responded the way you did, you deserve all that respect girl. honest.
you know what i think, i think we should get your GLi and my Gti together at SnG for a little shoot, post it on the mk4 forum and tell them suckas to shove it. lmao..
come to think of it, all the girls should







there's an idea!


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

oh yeah, got word from Driversport about my mk3.... Tranny has a short life left. I knew the tranny fluid could be low, but i didn't follow up on it. My mom drives it and for a long time like that and damage has been done...
The timing is now fixed, the ******* that my mom brough the car to originally just threw the freekin belt on without adjusting the timing.
Other than that, the motor is fine. 102k miles on it, it's still a baby. I am thinking if a 5speed swap is worth it, because that auto tranny has been nothing but problems.


----------



## miss vdub (May 26, 2004)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*

photoshoot sounds good to me!
and for the girl who asked for more pics of the GLI:








this pic is blurry but i just love the colors


----------



## DonnaMarie (Feb 11, 2004)

I absolutely LOVE this car and its now my new background.


----------



## RoadRunner219 (Mar 1, 2006)

*Re: (miss vdub)*

You all and your mk3s and mk4s







sigh...
It's cool though! You're still chicks with dubs and that's what matters! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Here's my ride:








Got lots of plans for her but their gonna have to wait till summer when I don't have the time and money.










_Modified by RoadRunner219 at 11:22 PM 2-27-2007_


----------



## GTIxpinay (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

goood morning! i'm up wayy too early.
i'm driving over to some fancy restaurant with friends tonight, and there's going to be valet parking, so i'm thinking about taking the civic instead. i don't want some stranger playing with my navi or stalling out in my car. errr.
ohh and speaking of my navi, i just made a background for it








well i dont have sick photoshop skills like some of the girls on this thread, so the best i could do is stick my cars name on the pic. just felt like sharing.








have a nice day girls!


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (GTIxpinay)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTIxpinay* »_goood morning! i'm up wayy too early.
i'm driving over to some fancy restaurant with friends tonight, and there's going to be valet parking, so i'm thinking about taking the civic instead. i don't want some stranger playing with my navi or stalling out in my car. errr.
ohh and speaking of my navi, i just made a background for it








well i dont have sick photoshop skills like some of the girls on this thread, so the best i could do is stick my cars name on the pic. just felt like sharing.








have a nice day girls!

Looks awesome!
Take the civic.....I had a really BAD experience with valet parking


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (NLPJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NLPJetta* »_





























But you have to understand i whore everywhere MWAHAHHAHAAHAHA


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (DonnaMarie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DonnaMarie* »_omg cute!

thanks


----------



## DonnaMarie (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (Minibabe)*

god must hate me cause i woke up with a horrible heat reaction on my face cause i decided to sleep with a heating pad on it- baddddddddddd idea! it's like prickley heat all over my face.... i didnt want to go to work lookin like this, mom was yelling that i had to, i was yelling that i didn't... so... i called up and requested a half day so I don't look horrible. Didn't think they were going to say okay... they did. i guess its better than nothing... ugh
Drive to Copiague from Holbrook for three hours. Yay. Just what I really wanted to do... 








And... I don't know what my deal is with vortex. Sometimes I whore it up and other times I can't be bothered. So, If you guys only see me popping my head in once in a while, I'm being moody.







LOL Best way to explain how I have been feeling lately.


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (DonnaMarie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DonnaMarie* »_god must hate me cause i woke up with a horrible heat reaction on my face cause i decided to sleep with a heating pad on it- baddddddddddd idea! it's like prickley heat all over my face.... i didnt want to go to work lookin like this, mom was yelling that i had to, i was yelling that i didn't... so... i called up and requested a half day so I don't look horrible. Didn't think they were going to say okay... they did. i guess its better than nothing... ugh
Drive to Copiague from Holbrook for three hours. Yay. Just what I really wanted to do... 








And... I don't know what my deal is with vortex. Sometimes I whore it up and other times I can't be bothered. So, If you guys only see me popping my head in once in a while, I'm being moody.







LOL Best way to explain how I have been feeling lately.

http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif no good.....hope that you feel better


----------



## DonnaMarie (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (Minibabe)*

Thanks gurl. Going away a lil but not enough to look normal!


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

_Quote, originally posted by *TaTasShleepAHh* »_
x2. I believe anyone could have co-hones ( balls in spanish ) as long as they are respectful with the confrontation
There are so many more dubs girls then I really knew!!!
I wont be seeing or meeting anyone until waterfest unfortunately... you can still see my car tho, my b/f will be showing her off til WF








Its all good tho...Ill be in callie soaking up that smoggie goodness- yum...









x3 .. glad 2 see you girls get along now ... drama is a waste of energy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif im really lookin forward to hangin out w u girls at SnG n havin a blast cuz i know we will








http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif sucks chika u wont b there at SnG







but http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to callie n the nice weather there 
























_Quote, originally posted by *RoadRunner219* »_You all and your mk3s and mk4s







sigh...
It's cool though! You're still chicks with dubs and that's what matters! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Here's my ride:








Got lots of plans for her but their gonna have to wait till summer when I don't have the time and money.









_Modified by RoadRunner219 at 11:22 PM 2-27-2007_








those damn mk4s ! what do they know !















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif nice gti !







i wanna get a mkII so bad !







but stoopid bills juss ruin it each month









_Quote, originally posted by *GTIxpinay* »_goood morning! i'm up wayy too early.
i'm driving over to some fancy restaurant with friends tonight, and there's going to be valet parking, so i'm thinking about taking the civic instead. i don't want some stranger playing with my navi or stalling out in my car. errr.
ohh and speaking of my navi, i just made a background for it








well i dont have sick photoshop skills like some of the girls on this thread, so the best i could do is stick my cars name on the pic. just felt like sharing.








have a nice day girls!

still a nice Pshop !! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i do mine out of pure boredom







but if u girls have any pics that u want shoPPed .. lemme know







ill b more than happy 2 do it on my spare time http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

DONNA !!! awwww !! sorrie 2 hear that chika ! hope ya feel better !







juss soak ur face in cold water and then later maybe juss put cover up on ur face n blend it up so its not noticable http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif should work .... i hope







awwww *hugs* !


----------



## DonnaMarie (Feb 11, 2004)

Hey guys.... I was supposed to work a half day today and I just got a call not to worry about it. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif whatever.... I'm going to laydown then.


----------



## miss vdub (May 26, 2004)

glad to see everyone else is up as early as me. im at work, booooo

DMarie, thanks for the background love!!!!


----------



## DonnaMarie (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (miss vdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *miss vdub* »_

DMarie, thanks for the background love!!!!








.
Insane hottness and I usually try NEVER to sweat cars. http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif it!


----------



## miss vdub (May 26, 2004)

*Re: (DonnaMarie)*

whats everyone doing up so early? anyone else at work like me?


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (DonnaMarie)*








http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif to w0rk !!


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (DonnaMarie)*

Wow, alot of people are up early today.....its was only gixxie and i yesterday (gixxie look back one page I put up some pics for you







)
Well ladies.......I might be getting a new car


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (miss vdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *miss vdub* »_whats everyone doing up so early? anyone else at work like me?

Work


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_These are for Gixxie




I KNOW ! I SAW !!














AWWW !! so f-in cute !! cant wait 2 c tha puPPy in person ! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_Wow, alot of people are up early today.....its was only gixxie and i yesterday (gixxie look back one page I put up some pics for you







)
Well ladies.......I might be getting a new car








im always up and at wrk from 8 - 5 unless stated otherwise








huh?







what car u gonna get ??







huh ?? huh ??


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
I KNOW ! I SAW !!














AWWW !! so f-in cute !! cant wait 2 c tha puPPy in person ! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 







im always up and at wrk from 8 - 5 unless stated otherwise








huh?







what car u gonna get ??







huh ?? huh ??


Well, I have had PROBLEMS with mine since it rolled off the lot. I have given the dealership 2 months to fix it and NO GOOD! So I went to anther VW dealership last night and spoke to someone about it and I might try and get the car lemoned. I don't want to get rid of her b/c its my first VW but you gotta do what you gotta do.
So anyway at the other VW dealership last night I got word of a car that would e coming in. In about 3 weeks and I have first dibs on it.








I am just tired of dealing w/ all the sh*t from my dealership.


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
I KNOW ! I SAW !!














AWWW !! so f-in cute !! cant wait 2 c tha puPPy in person ! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 







im always up and at wrk from 8 - 5 unless stated otherwise










Thank you








I work 6-till when when ever


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*

6 am ??







ouch ! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif id rather come in at 6 and leave earlier ... n beat all that damn rush hour traffic from the city


----------



## caerulailex (Oct 24, 2006)

Morning ladies... is it friday yet???? Okay i'd settle for 5pm at this point


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (caerulailex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *caerulailex* »_Morning ladies... is it friday yet???? Okay i'd settle for 5pm at this point

Morning 















Yea, i like coming in early so that I do not hit traffic, but by the time friday come along I have a few hours already OT and I usually get let out by 2 or 3 on fridays


----------



## DonnaMarie (Feb 11, 2004)

what is it amanda!!!!


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (DonnaMarie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DonnaMarie* »_what is it amanda!!!!









- the "secret" car is SEXY!!!!!


----------



## Armyxdeevubbin (Mar 20, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*

morning all! i jut woke up


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (Armyxdeevubbin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Armyxdeevubbin* »_morning all! i jut woke up
















- not fare


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (Minibabe)*

good morning ladies


----------



## wolfegirl1.8T (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: (NLPJetta)*

morning ladies...just got up and i feel like death








i just want it to be friday already


----------



## kaitisland (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: (wolfegirl1.8T)*

hey girls, i just saw this thread apparently i need to read the vortex more. but i'm kait and i drive a really slow beetle. 


_Quote, originally posted by *wolfegirl1.8T* »_
i just want it to be friday already









it feels like monday and its wednesday. ooooof.


----------



## Armyxdeevubbin (Mar 20, 2006)

*Re: (oh tell me lies)*

i have this week off from school.. its great.


----------



## kaitisland (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: (Armyxdeevubbin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Armyxdeevubbin* »_i have this week off from school.. its great.









ah i'm jealous. spring break in 2 weeks, 27 days left in the semester i can't wait.


----------



## miss vdub (May 26, 2004)

*Re: (oh tell me lies)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oh tell me lies* »_
ah i'm jealous. spring break in 2 weeks, 27 days left in the semester i can't wait. 

stop stalking me


----------



## SIR ANDROID184 (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: (NLPJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NLPJetta* »_good morning ladies 









you really are more of a whore then me...


----------



## Armyxdeevubbin (Mar 20, 2006)

*Re: (oh tell me lies)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oh tell me lies* »_
ah i'm jealous. spring break in 2 weeks, 27 days left in the semester i can't wait. 

my semester isnt over until june


----------



## miss vdub (May 26, 2004)

im a nurse and i work 7am-7pm. but our hospital is actually closing on march 30th...right now we have like 8 patients in the whole hospital, and about 20 nurses haha. we just played a heated game of pictionary


----------



## Susie1220 (Jun 30, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_These are for Gixxie




Awww!!! Are you going to be bringing him to meets? I always have my dog with me. They could play!!








Here is Franklin, my little terror.








(the ugly one to the left is my mom's dog)


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (mrandroid184)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mrandroid184* »_
you really are more of a whore then me...

















Well man you know you took to a certain level...now i have to take it above that level http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (Susie1220)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Susie1220* »_
Awww!!! Are you going to be bringing him to meets? I always have my dog with me. They could play!!








Here is Franklin, my little terror.








(the ugly one to the left is my mom's dog) 









Yea, he is only 18 weeks and about 30 pds. But hey he LOVES other dogs. As long as your dog likes other dogs its game on for them. 
I just hope he does not hurt you dog on accident 
(vet says he will probably be about 90pds full grown







)
It will have to be a supervised visit








HE IS SO CUTE!


----------



## Susie1220 (Jun 30, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
Yea, he is only 18 weeks and about 30 pds. But hey he LOVES other dogs. As long as your dog likes other dogs its game on for them. 
I just hope he does not hurt you dog on accident 
(vet says he will probably be about 90pds full grown







)
It will have to be a supervised visit








HE IS SO CUTE!

Frankie is 16 months and about 12-15 lbs. LoL All he does is play, jump and run around. He wrestles with my other dogs all the time, one of which is a 110 lb Lab. He can handle it


----------



## DonnaMarie (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (Susie1220)*

Gixxie- "HE" is coming like..... right now. LOL Hit me up on my cell if you want later! HAHA


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (Susie1220)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Susie1220* »_
Frankie is 16 months and about 12-15 lbs. LoL All he does is play, jump and run around. He wrestles with my other dogs all the time, one of which is a 110 lb Lab. He can handle it


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*















i hate work !! i hafta douplicate a business card and i dont have the font that's used by the place and my boss is on a rampage bc it cant get done and i looked EVERYWHERE on the net to find the damn thing and then i got yelled @ for wastin time lookin for it ... UGH !!





















is it friday YET !?!?!?!
u girls made me smile w ur cute pet pics







so here imna put up my former rottie Diesel, by my car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_














i hate work !! i hafta douplicate a business card and i dont have the font that's used by the place and my boss is on a rampage bc it cant get done and i looked EVERYWHERE on the net to find the damn thing and then i got yelled @ for wastin time lookin for it ... UGH !!





















is it friday YET !?!?!?!
u girls made me smile w ur cute pet pics







so here imna put up my former rottie Diesel, by my car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

















Sh*tty bosses are http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
your dog is so adorable! I love rotties - and I wanted to name my dog diesel! That name is so awesome!


----------



## wolfegirl1.8T (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

since we're posting pics of dogs i thought i should post some of my "killer"


----------



## Susie1220 (Jun 30, 2006)

*Re: (wolfegirl1.8T)*

You ladies have some awsome dogs!! Gixxie, that Rottie is beautiful! I love them, but they drool a little too much for me.


----------



## kaitisland (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: (miss vdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *miss vdub* »_im a nurse and i work 7am-7pm. but our hospital is actually closing on march 30th...right now we have like 8 patients in the whole hospital, and about 20 nurses haha. we just played a heated game of pictionary

andrea you're working wayyy too hard.







but then again i just drove around for a half hour cause i didn't feel like doing work. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (oh tell me lies)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oh tell me lies* »_
andrea you're working wayyy too hard.







but then again i just drove around for a half hour cause i didn't feel like doing work. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (Minibabe)*

Just to share the awesome news that my cars alive again hehehehehe


----------



## tiffanya21 (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: (NLPJetta)*


sup ladies!








PS- I still want a shirt from whomever was selling them!!! please?! 


_Modified by tiffanya21 at 4:46 PM 2-28-2007_


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

Hi girls !







sorrie i haven't been on much







work 2day = the suck








nice 2 c new girls entering tha lounge







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
we should all start a Pet Lounge in the Pet forums







since we all have all this pet/dub http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif 2 share w everyone










_Quote, originally posted by *tiffanya21* »_
sup ladies!








PS- I still want a shirt from whomever was selling them!!! please?! 

_Modified by tiffanya21 at 4:46 PM 2-28-2007_


welcome chika !







what shirts ???







i want one too


----------



## wolfegirl1.8T (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: (tiffanya21)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tiffanya21* »_
PS- I still want a shirt from whomever was selling them!!! please?! 

_Modified by tiffanya21 at 4:46 PM 2-28-2007_

what size are you looking for? i know we don't have very many left....if we have any at all....


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (wolfegirl1.8T)*









this shirt ??


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

I think the other ideas we had were awesome LOL...I cant wait until the next set of shirts


----------



## wolfegirl1.8T (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: (NLPJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NLPJetta* »_I think the other ideas we had were awesome LOL...I cant wait until the next set of shirts























i know...the other designs were so much better
im gonna design a girls one i think (well nick will but i will totatlly take credit for it!)


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (wolfegirl1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wolfegirl1.8T* »_
i know...the other designs were so much better
im gonna design a girls one i think (well nick will but i will totatlly take credit for it!)
















Of course you will that how SOME of you women roll....I have a feeling thats gunna bite me in the arse


----------



## wolfegirl1.8T (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: (NLPJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NLPJetta* »_
Of course you will that how SOME of you women roll....I have a feeling thats gunna bite me in the arse 


and what do you mean by that glok?


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (wolfegirl1.8T)*

I wanna do this what do you think mar??


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_














i hate work !! i hafta douplicate a business card and i dont have the font that's used by the place 

1001freefonts.com is the best site EVER. i did graphic design up until recently and i more or less lived on that site.


----------



## miss vdub (May 26, 2004)

haha oh oops, i thought you were talking about the dubgirls shirts. i still have some left is anyone is interested.


















_Modified by miss vdub at 8:40 PM 2-28-2007_


----------



## kaitisland (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: (miss vdub)*

andrea i try my best to keep my stalking in real life only .... never on the internet.









i don't have a dog, but i have an oswald...here he is in the beetle. his birthday is tomorrow!












_Modified by oh tell me lies at 7:25 PM 2-28-2007_


----------



## vdubbgrlnextdoor (Nov 24, 2006)

*Re: (oh tell me lies)*

so when are us ladies getting together for a meet??
i wouldve been rolling in this if some idiot in a mini van didnt decide to drive through me:

but hopefully by the end of this week i will have a vr gti <3

and since we are posting pics of our dub loving animals here are mine:

the one on the left is dubber and the one on the right is corrado.


----------



## wolfegirl1.8T (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: (NLPJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NLPJetta* »_I wanna do this what do you think mar??









you want to do same thing to your lights as this? i like...i wanna get textured rubstrips..think that would look silly?


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (wolfegirl1.8T)*

no i had them done


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (wolfegirl1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wolfegirl1.8T* »_
you want to do same thing to your lights as this? i like...i wanna get textured rubstrips..think that would look silly?









it actually looks really good on a white car, i will have pics up of my golf when i go home this weekend http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## wolfegirl1.8T (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_
it actually looks really good on a white car, i will have pics up of my golf when i go home this weekend http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif im not sure if i want to do them myself or just buy a set..


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (wolfegirl1.8T)*

Its better you do it by yourself...Its not that hard... the ones on the door are the pain because you have to take out the door cards http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## wolfegirl1.8T (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: (NLPJetta)*

do i buy just black spray paint or "special" paint


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (wolfegirl1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wolfegirl1.8T* »_do i buy just black spray paint or "special" paint









You want flat black or textured paint if you want the textured effect....
I used flat black on the strips and on the mirrors and it came out good...If i took the time to take the mirrors and the door molding off the car it would have looked even more awesome but im lazy sometimes


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (wolfegirl1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wolfegirl1.8T* »_do i buy just black spray paint or "special" paint









do it yourself http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif front and rear rub strips come off so its not a problem, the ones on the doors you can just leave on. just use painter tape around them and cover up the rest with newspapers, sand them down with 400 grit sand paper, then clean it off with a pre-paint cleaner like prepsol.Use any type of textured spray paint. theres special ones for door mouldings and that usually works very well, or you can go to a body shop suppies store and get something even better.That is where i got mine, it was made by a company called UPOL. I used 2 cans and it did the whole car, came out looking and feeling just liek OEM http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
pg 12 owned










_Modified by BMPolska at 12:08 AM 3-1-2007_


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (BMPolska)*

pssh whatever...
Hey mister know it all lol...I got some over spray on my car what can i use to take it off and where can i get it lol


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (NLPJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NLPJetta* »_pssh whatever...
Hey mister know it all lol...I got some over spray on my car what can i use to take it off and where can i get it lol 

clay bar http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif , you can pick it up at autozone or pep boys


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (BMPolska)*

koolios...wait im respraying my car soon nvm lol


----------



## OrangesAnonymous (Dec 9, 2005)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*

wow this thread got a lot of action since i've been gone.... doo *** rally 07~ yay


_Quote, originally posted by *MissVeeDub* »_hey Oranges Anonymous, what kind of headlights do you have? look like mine, the FK Projector Angel Eyes......if so, any issues with the halos burning out?

honestly im kinda pissed cause when i got them installed they didn't hook up the angel eyes or the fogs.......... i have the cord that is needed for them sitting in the back seat of my car!! i have had them in for 8 months and i've never gotten to see the angel eyes








so i got the euro switch and i now have running lights but when my techy finally gets time away from his projects i'll get them all hooked up... i'd try to hook em up myself but im worried i'll make something explode.....


----------



## OrangesAnonymous (Dec 9, 2005)

*Re: (OrangesAnonymous)*

aww so many cute pictures of your guys' pets!! 








houston (my lovey little pest of a cat lol) I could never get a pic of her in my car cause she's only in there for vet trips....... and she's usually crying her little head off and curls up under the back of my seat.....








and this is dallas.. no i didn't intentionaly name my cats after texas cities... Dallas is named after Dallas Green from Alexisonfire and houston was just clever hahahaha
Dallas is a b!tch and houston will deep throat your fingers.. i have weird cats


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_
clay bar http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif , you can pick it up at autozone or pep boys

CLAY BAR IS THE SH*T
I clay bar my car at least once a month and then I ALWAYS clay bar the morning of the show. Its a pain in the a$$ but hey it makes the car look AMAZING








Here is a picture of my car right after we clay bared it
It was at waterfest last year and I placed in second in the stock class


----------



## imolameryl (Sep 11, 2006)

*Re: (OrangesAnonymous)*

I LOVE the white cat....sooooooo cute!!!!!!!


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (imolameryl)*

wats up ladies !!








im at wrk http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif havin a better day than yesterday








i see lots of kewl cats in here now http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







cute pets u guys !!


----------



## giveitupandddance (Nov 3, 2006)

morning ladies!
oh.. and since it's pet time... 
here's my little lady. she's punk as f*ck. 








haha.. 
i've got 2 boys too, who look just like her, only one's a LOT bigger, and one's a lot smaller. 
oh, love. 
haha.


_Modified by giveitupandddance at 7:34 AM 3-1-2007_


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (giveitupandddance)*

wth !?







thats a bitchin' colar i gotta say http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## giveitupandddance (Nov 3, 2006)

haha.. it's really part of my boyfriend's belt. (which actually got me searched when i got pulled over and it was in the back of his car once. haha)
we were raging and thought it would be funny... turns out she loved it. haha. but i took it off right after the photo.


----------



## crazyreesie (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

Checkin' in again. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








My baby:








With my fiance's Cabby:


----------



## giveitupandddance (Nov 3, 2006)

nice! 
i'm working on helping the boyfriend find a dub. 
he's been into them forever, and now that i got mine, he wants his own. 
haha.


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (crazyreesie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *giveitupandddance* »_haha.. it's really part of my boyfriend's belt. (which actually got me searched when i got pulled over and it was in the back of his car once. haha)
we were raging and thought it would be funny... turns out she loved it. haha. but i took it off right after the photo.

lmao ! i can imagine the cops face seein that thing in the backseat





















really cool tho ! 


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyreesie* »_Checkin' in again. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








My baby:








With my fiance's Cabby:









i remember that car !!! I have pics of it from WF sumwhere on a disc at home http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







it's really nice !! u gonna show it again this year ???


----------



## crazyreesie (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

Thanks for the kind words!








I won't be at Waterfest or any other East Coast shows, since I moved to Chicago recently and my travel schedule's already full with family weddings and my wedding. 
I do have some new parts waiting to be installed, though, and I'm planning to show at some Midwest events this year.


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (crazyreesie)*

Aww







congratulations !!!!








kinda sux ur no longer in the area








but keep us posted with any changes 2 the dub http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif deff lookin forward 2 seein more show pics


----------



## giveitupandddance (Nov 3, 2006)

which ones?
i'm in detroit, and new to the whole dub scene. 
i'm hoping to try to get to some events, but i'm not sure how that'll go.


----------



## crazyreesie (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (giveitupandddance)*

Check the Midwest Regional Forum for event listings. Most of the events I am planning to attend are in the Chicago and Milwaukee areas, but I am hoping to make it out to Detroit at least once to meet some people and hang out with atomicalex again.


----------



## dog_poopie (May 27, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

heyy ladies


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (dog_poopie)*

here's my dog in a cowboy costume.


----------



## miss vdub (May 26, 2004)

hi girls


----------



## TaTasShleepAHh (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (crazyreesie)*

Hello ladies and gents...
It has been a crazy morning for me today. Had to wake up early to have my dragon dropped off at the vet out in SouthHold by 8a









But its all good news from there. Shes as healthy as can be. ( I gotta find out how to get those cool smileys )Imagine one wiping away sweat from her forehead







I though she was really sick. Turns out shes my first one and I got first timers jitters about everything...








Anywho heres my 4 month old beardie for the new & improved Lounge








Shes about 10 1/2 inches long, head body and tail.

















_Quote, originally posted by *crazyreesie* »_
My baby:








With my fiance's Cabby:










Nice mark2. love the eyelids http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Theres nothing like the shape of an older car.
sweet dubs


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyreesie* »_ 
I won't be at Waterfest or any other East Coast shows, since I moved to Chicago recently and my travel schedule's already full with family weddings and my wedding. 
I do have some new parts waiting to be installed, though, and I'm planning to show at some Midwest events this year.










Congrats on the engagement and future wedding!
Deff keep us posted with all pics. 
Us girls like to see wedding pics too







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TaTasShleepAHh (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (TaTasShleepAHh)*

Heres another doggie pic. Not mine but my b/f's lil brothers. He was a lil lover doggie 









Heres the my brothers best friends dog ( ive known this dog for 10yrs. alomst ) he looks mean but hes a big mush. his name is Butkus
He likes to be a part of the crowd and sit on the couch like a big boy.

















Heres what happens when you torment him like this guy does.








Notice the look on the kids face.







Yea hes a ball busta


----------



## wolfegirl1.8T (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: (TaTasShleepAHh)*

haha everyone's pets are soo cute..








called out of work today...wasn't in the mood to deal with screaming children


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (wolfegirl1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wolfegirl1.8T* »_haha everyone's pets are soo cute..








called out of work today...wasn't in the mood to deal with screaming children









That is the story of my life......I am the oldest of 6 and soon to be the oldest of 7. 
Good afternoon Ladies!!!!!!!!!!!! How is everyone today?


----------



## Susie1220 (Jun 30, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
That is the story of my life......I am the oldest of 6 and soon to be the oldest of 7. 
Good afternoon Ladies!!!!!!!!!!!! How is everyone today?








Wow! I was at Ikea over the weekend and saw a family with 7 children, all under the age of 7 (by my guess). I was floored. They walked past my boyfriend and I and the kids didnt stop coming!








I just got to work and I leave at 530.......so my days great!!


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MyCarIsRed* »_here's my dog in a cowboy costume.


awww !! looks like Milo from the Mask !


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (Susie1220)*

Mine sucks........I just wish that people that mean the most to you understand what they actually do to you








I just want to leave work......and works not the problem. I am just not having a good day........


----------



## wolfegirl1.8T (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_Mine sucks........I just wish that people that mean the most to you understand what they actually do to you








I just want to leave work......and works not the problem. I am just not having a good day........


i hope your day gets better








im having a ****ty day too...i think its just one of those days


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (wolfegirl1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wolfegirl1.8T* »_

i hope your day gets better








im having a ****ty day too...i think its just one of those days









thanks you just made me smile......i needed that.
Hope that your day gets better also


----------



## TaTasShleepAHh (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (wolfegirl1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wolfegirl1.8T* »_

i hope your day gets better








im having a ****ty day too...i think its just one of those days









Sorry to hear everyones having such a shatty day. must be the end of the week shakes. Hope everyone pulls thro ok http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Last night I woke up like 4 different times in the night then running around this morning. and now i feel like blah, so I understand. Plus ppl in my life call just to biatch at me doesnt help much.








Thanks goodness for all these cute pet pics. to make me laugh. and chill girls like yourselfs to change the mood










_Modified by TaTasShleepAHh at 3:45 PM 3-1-2007_


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (TaTasShleepAHh)*

Hey dudettes !!!







u all cheer up ! friday is around the corner !!


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_Hey dudettes !!!







u all cheer up ! friday is around the corner !! 









my weekend started at 11:15 this morning


----------



## wolfegirl1.8T (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_
my weekend started at 11:15 this morning










rub it in a little bit more..jerk


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (wolfegirl1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wolfegirl1.8T* »_

rub it in a little bit more..jerk









sure i can do that, in a week from now i will start my spring break















pg 13 mine


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (wolfegirl1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wolfegirl1.8T* »_

rub it in a little bit more..jerk









yea really


----------



## DonnaMarie (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

See both you jerks tonight.


----------



## kaitisland (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: (crazyreesie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyreesie* »_Checkin' in again. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








My baby:










<3 montana green and mk2's in general. 
my friend/ex boyfriend's...








and whats left of it now...







not a total loss her heart is in a mk2 jetta now.


----------



## MiaGTi (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

Hey Gixx. http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif 
































Before refinished RMs:


----------



## TaTasShleepAHh (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (MiaGTi)*

whats up gurls


----------



## OrangesAnonymous (Dec 9, 2005)

*Re: (TaTasShleepAHh)*

i want a new dub... i can't mod the dub i have and i wont be able to for a long long time.. I don't make enough money to mod my car.. 
Should i trade my 2.slow in for a mkIII vr? whatcha guys think?


----------



## TaTasShleepAHh (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (OrangesAnonymous)*

I think you should. 2.0's are not worth modifying when you can do so much more to a vr. and get a faster outcome of it all..
so in conclusion............upgrading to a vr http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
hell no 2.slow















Heres about as far as I got with my baby... now my 2nd baby takes over from here.








http://s26.photobucket.com/pla...&ap=1


_Modified by TaTasShleepAHh at 8:20 PM 3-1-2007_


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (TaTasShleepAHh)*

Is today over yet


----------



## TaTasShleepAHh (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_Is today over yet






























cheer up cherrio. everything has its way of working out


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: (OrangesAnonymous)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OrangesAnonymous* »_wow this thread got a lot of action since i've been gone.... doo *** rally 07~ yay

honestly im kinda pissed cause when i got them installed they didn't hook up the angel eyes or the fogs.......... i have the cord that is needed for them sitting in the back seat of my car!! i have had them in for 8 months and i've never gotten to see the angel eyes








so i got the euro switch and i now have running lights but when my techy finally gets time away from his projects i'll get them all hooked up... i'd try to hook em up myself but im worried i'll make something explode.....

Well if they are the FKs...be warned...not only did they burn out quickly, but the halos are yellow as hell.....i would have preferred them alot brighter and whiter, so the yellow was not my taste.
and bump for the upcoming SnG! wohoo!


----------



## wolfegirl1.8T (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_Is today over yet































seriously..today just sucks...


----------



## OrangesAnonymous (Dec 9, 2005)

*Re: (wolfegirl1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wolfegirl1.8T* »_

seriously..today just sucks...

















i've had a poopie day too, and if i didn't have to work tomorrow id probably be in a better mood haha


----------



## OrangesAnonymous (Dec 9, 2005)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MissVeeDub* »_
Well if they are the FKs...be warned...not only did they burn out quickly, but the halos are yellow as hell.....i would have preferred them alot brighter and whiter, so the yellow was not my taste.
and bump for the upcoming SnG! wohoo!

i know they aren't FK brand.... all i remember is they're something that starts with a D.... sadly i got them on ebay haha.


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (OrangesAnonymous)*

Good morning to all! Hope that everyone has a better day today then everyone did yesterday.


----------



## kaitisland (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_Good morning to all! Hope that everyone has a better day today then everyone did yesterday.









goodmorning...today is going to be a long day







but it is friday


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (oh tell me lies)*

morning girls !
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif to floods on rt46














&
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif to my job being slightly flooded cuz the drain outside is clogged


----------



## imolameryl (Sep 11, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

How is the weather down there???
crappy up here.....


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (imolameryl)*

ugh !! rain rain rain floods rain GRRRR !!







sux !
u got floodin by u ??


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_ugh !! rain rain rain floods rain GRRRR !!







sux !
u got floodin by u ??

TONS OF FLOODING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I could go swimming in my back yard. Oh, and the front......and the street


----------



## imolameryl (Sep 11, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*

little bit of flooding...highways are fine.....


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

thats y its always good 2 have one of these as backup transportation


----------



## TaTasShleepAHh (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

ewwww weather.


----------



## GTIxpinay (Jul 30, 2006)

morning girls! 
im working 6am-9pm today. ughhh, sucks cause i wont be outside to enjoy the beautiful weather.... yahh...
nice meeting some of you girls at the kean meet btw!


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (GTIxpinay)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTIxpinay* »_morning girls! 
im working 6am-9pm today. ughhh, sucks cause i wont be outside to enjoy the beautiful weather.... yahh...
nice meeting some of you girls at the kean meet btw!

it was nice meetin ya too







you deff gotta come by next thurs... its cRaZy how you r my friends look alike







imna drag her out for the comparison ahaha


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

omg !! 15 more minutes till weekend !!


----------



## miss vdub (May 26, 2004)

fri,sat,sun off for me, yippee!!


----------



## DubChik77 (Jan 25, 2002)

*Re: (GTIxpinay)*

nice meeting you too


----------



## kaitisland (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: (miss vdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *miss vdub* »_fri,sat,sun off for me, yippee!!

lucky! i'm off monday but i get to write a term paper on buddhism. fun.
off to wash the beetle...
hope you all have a good friday night!


----------



## wolfegirl1.8T (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: (DubChik77)*

just got home from work 
YAYYAYA time for the weekend!!















ok, now im going to get my hair done...
who is going to the DJD gtg tomorrow night?


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

i'm working in Boston as of yesterday until Saturday...bleh. weather here is crazy right now.....NOW we're getting the insane rain....i wanna go home...


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (imolameryl)*

Bump for the ladies


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (NLPJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NLPJetta* »_Bump for the ladies 

bump for Gixxie sleeping








i know shes gonna kill me tommorow


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (BMPolska)*

Awww how cute lol


----------



## DubChik77 (Jan 25, 2002)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_
bump for Gixxie sleeping








i know shes gonna kill me tommorow

















she gone kiwl you!


----------



## Armyxdeevubbin (Mar 20, 2006)

*Re: (DubChik77)*

happy weekend everyone!


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (Armyxdeevubbin)*

Good morning ladies...


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (NLPJetta)*

Morning everyone......CANT WAIT I GET TO WASH THE CAR TODAY!


----------



## TaTasShleepAHh (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (NLPJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NLPJetta* »_Good morning ladies...









haha hes one happy kid huh

Ahh todays gonna be a beautiful day
Morning ladies and gents


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (TaTasShleepAHh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TaTasShleepAHh* »_
haha hes one happy kid huh

Ahh todays gonna be a beautiful day
Morning ladies and gents









Have you seen the kid with the n64 lol...
Yes today is a good day for cleaning and pictures


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_bump for Gixxie sleeping








i know shes gonna kill me tommorow


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (Minibabe)*

http://youtube.com/watch?v=DpJyG7B6tAI


----------



## Armyxdeevubbin (Mar 20, 2006)

*Re: (NLPJetta)*

ohhh the things on Youtube..
my personal favorite..
http://youtube.com/watch?v=nmvjwOgVoVs


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (Armyxdeevubbin)*

LOL hahaha thats awesome


----------



## Armyxdeevubbin (Mar 20, 2006)

*Re: (NLPJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NLPJetta* »_LOL hahaha thats awesome

yeahh i got lots of love for my man bubb rubb.
--notice the end where he almost hits a car then runs the stop sign..


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (Armyxdeevubbin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Armyxdeevubbin* »_
yeahh i got lots of love for my man bubb rubb.
--notice the end where he almost hits a car then runs the stop sign..









Yea i was like wtf lol...Damn supras so much power lol


----------



## SammySJ99 (Jul 5, 2005)

Morning... I just found this thread... I'll post pics whe I get home from work... Leaving in about 10 minutes...


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (SammySJ99)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## miss vdub (May 26, 2004)

mornin ya'll. gonna be a beautiful day in philly it looks like. weatherbug says its about 51 right now...but chance of showers later.
gonna jog over to the gym, and when i get back i think glia is getting a nice washing. yay!


----------



## DonnaMarie (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (miss vdub)*

Hey GIRLS! Haha, enjoy your weekend! http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## DonnaMarie (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (DonnaMarie)*

Aw- Gix sleepin. So cute!


----------



## SammySJ99 (Jul 5, 2005)

Alrighty then...Hi all... Im Samantha and From Cali... Here are my dubs... 

This I Miss Jessi... Shes an 89 Cabriolet... 
























This is Pat... She is a 2001 Cabrio...
























And incase you caught the Jetta in the back... 
Thats me boys... Her name is Claire... She is far from stock... Last track time over a year ago was 15.5 but i don't remember how fast he was going...


----------



## TaTasShleepAHh (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (SammySJ99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SammySJ99* »_Alrighty then...Hi all... Im Samantha and From Cali... Here are my dubs... 

This I Miss Jessi... Shes an 89 Cabriolet... 


























shes sexy. you would not be selling her as well are you? Thats crazy you get to go to Germany. take lots of pics. I never been there. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TaTasShleepAHh (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (Armyxdeevubbin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NLPJetta* »_ http://youtube.com/watch?v=DpJyG7B6tAI 

ahahahaa







Gotta love youtube

_Quote, originally posted by *Armyxdeevubbin* »_ohhh the things on Youtube..
my personal favorite..
http://youtube.com/watch?v=nmvjwOgVoVs










"its like an alarm clock... "








who thinks of this stuff...?


----------



## DonnaMarie (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (TaTasShleepAHh)*

recent pictures....


----------



## DonnaMarie (Feb 11, 2004)

And... just received my diploma in the mail today! Not bad, 3 times to celebrate.... Tonight, December when I finished classes and the walk is in May. Haha


----------



## DubChik77 (Jan 25, 2002)

*Re: (TaTasShleepAHh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TaTasShleepAHh* »_
"its like an alarm clock... "


WOOOO WOOOO!!!


----------



## DubChik77 (Jan 25, 2002)

*Re: (DonnaMarie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DonnaMarie* »_And... just received my diploma in the mail today! Not bad, 3 times to celebrate.... Tonight, December when I finished classes and the walk is in May. Haha









first







(long island iced tea) is on me tonight donna http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DonnaMarie (Feb 11, 2004)

yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay!!!!!!!!!!! Im so excited! Thank you!


----------



## TaTasShleepAHh (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (DonnaMarie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DonnaMarie* »_yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay!!!!!!!!!!! Im so excited! Thank you!


OOoooOoo congrats chika http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SammySJ99 (Jul 5, 2005)

*Re: (TaTasShleepAHh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TaTasShleepAHh* »_
shes sexy. you would not be selling her as well are you? Thats crazy you get to go to Germany. take lots of pics. I never been there. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 




Miss Jessi Is safe in the garage... IN PARTS!!! She was getting ready for paint when I got the word for Germany... 
This is her now... 








She has had her front and rear bumpers, clipper kit, side markers all removed. I found out the hard way she was in some kind of an accidend and the bone heads did not fix her right... We are talking 3 inches of bondo here... So I have been removing that... 
Here is the bondo spot... 








Under there is rust and its not surface rust... 

My goal for Jessi... She will keep her interior and Star blue paint, but she might get a pearl over it... She will get a new engine one of these days... She is an 89 Wolfsburg only made her for one year so i'm not trying to change much... 
Here is what I want her to look like (well without the hard top... LOL)

















YES those are MK2 big bumpers... I am really excited about it...


----------



## TaTasShleepAHh (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (SammySJ99)*

dang girl looks like you got your work cut out for you with all that bondo...
Happy Sunday yall..
I got this guy coming from Rhode Island today to buy my automatic VR tranny.
It came off my engine when I switched to 5speed and ballz-ed her out















Hope everyone has a good day b4 steping back to the grind http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif















to drinking in the afternoon on Sundays. Ill be one of them.


----------



## Armyxdeevubbin (Mar 20, 2006)

*Re: (TaTasShleepAHh)*

happy sunday!
last day of my vacation







..gotta make it worth while


----------



## NeuCabrio (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: (Armyxdeevubbin)*

Hola Chicas, I'm Michelle from seacoast, New Hampshire...I don't have a picture of my beater, but here's my piece...


----------



## CoRiSco VR6 (Jan 6, 2006)

looks like allthe dub girls are from jersey new york and PA...


----------



## TaTasShleepAHh (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (CoRiSco VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NeuCabrio* »_Hola Chicas, I'm Michelle from seacoast, New Hampshire...I don't have a picture of my beater, but here's my piece...

































VR in a cabby slammed on TT's oOOOo me likey








Im not really into golfs headlights but I like those http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *CoRiSco VR6* »_looks like allthe dub girls are from jersey new york and PA... 

As that is partially true, the tristaters just post more often. 
There are dub chiks all over. they just havent found this post yet..
I got 2 days ladies and im gone














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif




































Thats a lot of mixed emotion right there


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (TaTasShleepAHh)*

Hey girls my names Rosie. You girls have some nice V-Dubs, too! I had a 2003 Jetta 1.8T white but it is now layed to rest in peace. I'm in the processing of getting another car. Hopefully before the end of next week! I'll post some pictures of my car that I had before some b**** ran a stop sign and decided to total my car








What's up Agnes? I found the thread on my own


----------



## miss vdub (May 26, 2004)

*Re: (DonnaMarie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DonnaMarie* »_And... just received my diploma in the mail today! Not bad, 3 times to celebrate.... Tonight, December when I finished classes and the walk is in May. Haha









congrats! i got my BSN from the univ. at buffalo. what do you want to do?


----------



## DonnaMarie (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (miss vdub)*

Childhood Education
(Elementary)
I'm actually subbing in this one school district like 4-5 times a week. Looking to get settled in but there is this chain that we have to follow. per diem, perm., leave replacement most of the time, perm teaching job. good thing is, i'm in the retirement system already.


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (SammySJ99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SammySJ99* »_


















Oh man i love what those crazy euro peoples do with our cars


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (NLPJetta)*










my weekend







(well most of it anyway)


_Modified by Minibabe at 9:43 PM 3-4-2007_


----------



## wolfegirl1.8T (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: (DonnaMarie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DonnaMarie* »_Childhood Education
(Elementary)

that's what im going to school for..somedays i have to ask myself what the hell am i doing? haha


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (wolfegirl1.8T)*

Morning Ladies !!







Hope all of you guys had a good weekend ! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
wolfegirl1.8T, i saw ur car at the g2g on sat but i didn't get a chance 2 meet ya cuz u guys went inside 2 eat and me and my other half ended up leaving cuz we had car parts to pick up.


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (MiaGTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MiaGTi* »_Hey Gixx. http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif 










Hey Mia !! http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif nice 2 c u here chika !!


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_
bump for Gixxie sleeping








i know shes gonna kill me tommorow

















thanks a lot there buddy ... juss wait till u fall asleep


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_







thanks a lot there buddy ... juss wait till u fall asleep









Write on him and then take pics lol...
Bump for my fav VW ladies http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: Everyone :laugh:*


_Quote, originally posted by *Armyxdeevubbin* »_ohhh the things on Youtube..
my personal favorite..
http://youtube.com/watch?v=nmvjwOgVoVs

lmao

















_Quote, originally posted by *SammySJ99* »_Alrighty then...Hi all... Im Samantha and From Cali... Here are my dubs... 

This I Miss Jessi... Shes an 89 Cabriolet... 
























This is Pat... She is a 2001 Cabrio...
























And incase you caught the Jetta in the back... 
Thats me boys... Her name is Claire... She is far from stock... Last track time over a year ago was 15.5 but i don't remember how fast he was going... 









hi !!







its a nice collection ya got there http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif im jealous










_Quote, originally posted by *DonnaMarie* »_And... just received my diploma in the mail today! Not bad, 3 times to celebrate.... Tonight, December when I finished classes and the walk is in May. Haha









CONGRATZ !!! so we celebratin on thursday or wha !?!?!























_Quote, originally posted by *Armyxdeevubbin* »_happy sunday!
last day of my vacation







..gotta make it worth while









i know im like a day late w this







but i hope ya enjoyed ur last day http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









_Quote, originally posted by *NeuCabrio* »_Hola Chicas, I'm Michelle from seacoast, New Hampshire...I don't have a picture of my beater, but here's my piece...









Hi Michelle !







all i hafta say is ... omfg ... TT wheels = http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif








r u gonna come 2 SnG ?? if not i better c her @ WF !























_Quote, originally posted by *TaTasShleepAHh* »_
*As that is partially true, the tristaters just post more often. 
There are dub chiks all over. they just havent found this post yet..*
I got 2 days ladies and im gone














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif




































Thats a lot of mixed emotion right there
















*x2*
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif sux ur leavin !!







u better still b able 2 log in and post !!

















_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_Hey girls my names Rosie. You girls have some nice V-Dubs, too! I had a 2003 Jetta 1.8T white but it is now layed to rest in peace. I'm in the processing of getting another car. Hopefully before the end of next week! I'll post some pictures of my car that I had before some b**** ran a stop sign and decided to total my car








What's up Agnes? I found the thread on my own










Hi Rosie !!!







glad 2 see ya found it















i don't like what ur car looked like in the pic u showed me 














stoopid ppl !! it's a good thing steve held ya back from whoopin that chiks @$$ tho







yea post sum pix of ur baby .... and i cant wait till u get ur next dub


----------



## dog_poopie (May 27, 2006)

thats a long post gixxie... some of the longest i have ever seen


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (dog_poopie)*















tehee heehee ... i havent been on all weekend so i had 2 make up for it


----------



## giveitupandddance (Nov 3, 2006)

morning ladies. 
i hope everyone had a lovely weekend!
i'm NOT ready for the week to begin already!


----------



## TaTasShleepAHh (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (dog_poopie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NLPJetta* »_
Write on him and then take pics lol...

























_Quote, originally posted by *NLPJetta* »_
*Bump for my fav VW ladies* http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_









love them throbacks























_Quote, originally posted by *dog_poopie* »_thats a long post gixxie... some of the longest i have ever seen


x2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Had a good weekend huh..









Morning everyone http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (TaTasShleepAHh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TaTasShleepAHh* »_
x2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Had a good weekend huh..































ya man ... had a good weekend... dipped mah wheels in chemicals







so now they're ready 2 get polished







and picked up a new bumper


----------



## DonnaMarie (Feb 11, 2004)

Girl, if I could get Danielle to drive again.... it's a celebration! haha. I went out Saturday into Sunday- got home around 530 Sunday morning I think? I have no idea. Needless to say- I was hammered and had a HUGE hangover from mixing previously. Red bulls and Vodka, Mojito, Long Island Iced teas, jack and coke... omg. HAHA


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (DonnaMarie)*









well u got till thursday 2 feel better !







we got a twin analysis to attend to


----------



## DonnaMarie (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

hahaha hollllllllllllluh!
:flood protection for postwhores:


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (DonnaMarie)*

i HATE flood protection !!


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (NLPJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NLPJetta* »_
Write on him and then take pics lol...
Bump for my fav VW ladies http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_









Havnt seen you posting much either...


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (NLPJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NLPJetta* »_
Havnt seen you posting much either...
















yea, we dipped gixxies wheels in chemicals and i was looking for a way to dip her in there too


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_
yea, we dipped gixxies wheels in chemicals and i was looking for a way to dip her in there too









You could always club her and let her fall in lol...What kind of chemicals...


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_
yea, we dipped gixxies wheels in chemicals and i was looking for a way to dip her in there too









That's not very nice BMPolska...maybe we should dip you in there








I'm dippiny my wheels hopefully next week....looks like we are on the same boat there Agnes...I've waited since I got my car to do them but $$$ was holding me back!








I will post some pictures up when I get home, I'm at work right now not wanting to be here! I hate Mondays, and the weekend flies by way toooo fast!








Yea my poor baby is resting in peace but whatcha gonna do. S*** happens, as long as Steve is still in 1 piece.


----------



## Armyxdeevubbin (Mar 20, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*

morning ladies! hope everyone had a great weekend,


----------



## DonnaMarie (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (RS21400)*

No dash either now...


----------



## imolameryl (Sep 11, 2006)

*Re:*

Good Morning Ladies!
How is the weather down there???


----------



## wolfegirl1.8T (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
wolfegirl1.8T, i saw ur car at the g2g on sat but i didn't get a chance 2 meet ya cuz u guys went inside 2 eat and me and my other half ended up leaving cuz we had car parts to pick up.










i know i saw you talking to someone and i was like ohh ill come say hi after we eat..but you were gone








next time







we probably wont be going this saturday though its gonna be too cold


----------



## wolfegirl1.8T (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: Re: (imolameryl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *imolameryl* »_Good Morning Ladies!
How is the weather down there???


its getting colder as we speak/type


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: Re: (wolfegirl1.8T)*

Morning Everyone!
So I am leaving tom. to go and see my dad in NC then renting a car and driving down to Florida for bike week.
I am scared because it is supposed to be very WINDY and I really do not like to fly.....


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_Morning Everyone!
So I am leaving tom. to go and see my dad in NC then renting a car and driving down to Florida for bike week.
I am scared because it is supposed to be very WINDY and I really do not like to fly.....

If your going to be down in FL this weekend, e sure to check out the south florida gtg http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_
That's not very nice BMPolska...maybe we should dip you in there








I'm dippiny my wheels hopefully next week....looks like we are on the same boat there Agnes...I've waited since I got my car to do them but $$$ was holding me back!








I will post some pictures up when I get home, I'm at work right now not wanting to be here! I hate Mondays, and the weekend flies by way toooo fast!








Yea my poor baby is resting in peace but whatcha gonna do. S*** happens, as long as Steve is still in 1 piece.























Imna hafta "trip" him into the container next time








Yea chika lemme know when u gonna go by the shop so I know 2 come down by u guys http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_
If your going to be down in FL this weekend, e sure to check out the south florida gtg http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I will only be in Florida until Friday afternoon.....then coming back here. Its not a very long get away.
Wish it was though.....I really need a vacation. I want to go some where quite








Thanks though...unless what day do they meet?


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
I will only be in Florida until Friday afternoon.....then coming back here. Its not a very long get away.
Wish it was though.....I really need a vacation. I want to go some where quite









Thanks though...unless what day do they meet?

yea chika .. we all can use a vacation







i'd <3 to go sumwhere quiet ... that's y i cant wait forthe weather 2 get warmer ... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif camping !!


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
yea chika .. we all can use a vacation







i'd <3 to go sumwhere quiet ... that's y i cant wait forthe weather 2 get warmer ... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif camping !!
















I dont think that dave is a camper








But I used to do it all the time it was great!
Oh, maybe we could do a VW camping trip?


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
I dont think that dave is a camper








But I used to do it all the time it was great!
Oh, maybe we could do a VW camping trip?

I'd b most deff down !








the last place me n my girlfriends went 2 was awesome and you can park ur car right next 2 ur tent http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I'll PM ya n we'll work sumthin out once weather gets better http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
Oh, maybe we could do a VW camping trip?

yessss http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
I'd b most deff down !







the last place me n my girlfriends went 2 was awesome and you can park ur car right next 2 ur tent http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I'll PM ya n we'll work sumthin out once weather gets better http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


AWESOME!!!!! I am so there!


----------



## DubChik77 (Jan 25, 2002)

*Re: (DonnaMarie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DonnaMarie* »_Girl, if I could get Danielle to drive again.... it's a celebration! haha. I went out Saturday into Sunday- got home around 530 Sunday morning I think? I have no idea. Needless to say- I was hammered and had a HUGE hangover from mixing previously. Red bulls and Vodka, Mojito, Long Island Iced teas, jack and coke... omg. HAHA

fine i'll drive,







it was like 5:30, you crazy drunk,







those mojitos were good, but weak, i was sippin on mine and didn't feel it at all















page 16 for me


----------



## DubChik77 (Jan 25, 2002)

*Re: (DubChik77)*

i've never been camping, i feel so deprived


----------



## DonnaMarie (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (DubChik77)*

bugs? omg. anxiety meds needed week prior. haha
danielle- you're driving. im getting drunk again.
So.... I interviewed with Bayport/Bluepoint like, 3 weeks ago and didn't get the perm. job there BUT I got a phone call today from the secretary and she said that the Superintendent (with my SAME last name mind you- VERY WEIRD but NOT related) wants to speak with me tomorrow at 2pm because two more spots opened and she suggest I go and not postpone the meeting! She said he was willing to meet Friday but thinks tomorrow is a better idea!!!! I have a good feeling about this!!!
Amanda- have a ball!!


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (DonnaMarie)*

GOOD LUCK DONNA !!!


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

Here's a picture of my car when I picked it up from the dealer...had some stuff done to it but nothing to major. Didn't get a chance to get more pictures though...








AND NOW THIS IS WHAT IT LOOKS LIKE:






























I HATE PEOPLE WHO CAN'T DRIVE AND BLOW STOP SIGNS!!! I wasn't driving my boyfriend was but some girl decided she wanted to be impatient and then wrecked my car. Of course she had hardly half the damage I had being she had her mom's damn SUV. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif FOR BAD DRIVERS!!!


----------



## DonnaMarie (Feb 11, 2004)

ooohmygod. i am soooo sorry


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (DonnaMarie)*

Thanks. I was heart broken...yea its only a car and crap like that but it took me 3 years to find that car. It was an 03 1.8T white with Black interior, 5 spd. with the awesomness of heated seats! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
The girl is on a provisional license and didn't even get a ticket. She was about 18-19 or so. She's also like5 houses up from my boyfriend's house.


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_Here's a picture of my car when I picked it up from the dealer...had some stuff done to it but nothing to major. Didn't get a chance to get more pictures though...








AND NOW THIS IS WHAT IT LOOKS LIKE:






























I HATE PEOPLE WHO CAN'T DRIVE AND BLOW STOP SIGNS!!! I wasn't driving my boyfriend was but some girl decided she wanted to be impatient and then wrecked my car. Of course she had hardly half the damage I had being she had her mom's damn SUV. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif FOR BAD DRIVERS!!!


ouch, pics look soo much worse when theyre not on a camera phone







hopefully you get a new car soon http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_
ouch, pics look soo much worse when theyre not on a camera phone







hopefully you get a new car soon http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Yea I have something I found in mind, so we shall just wait and see


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_
ouch, pics look soo much worse when theyre not on a camera phone







hopefully you get a new car soon http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

x2







i don't like seein stuff like this http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
rosie bestest of lck w ur new car







whenever/whatever ya get














bestest b a Vdub


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
x2







i don't like seein stuff like this http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
rosie bestest of lck w ur new car







whenever/whatever ya get














bestest b a Vdub

















Def. gonna be a V Dub! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Nonetheless, I have too much stuff that was going to be on the RIP Jetta, so need to get another MKIV to put it all on. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DonnaMarie (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (RS21400)*

hey girl... thats what i did. i got hit by a landrover on december 29th.... totaled my mk3 and bought another black mk3 to swap parts. go for it girl!


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (DonnaMarie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DonnaMarie* »_hey girl... thats what i did. i got hit by a landrover on december 29th.... totaled my mk3 and bought another black mk3 to swap parts. go for it girl!

yet you still dont drive your own car


----------



## DubChik77 (Jan 25, 2002)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_
I HATE PEOPLE WHO CAN'T DRIVE AND BLOW STOP SIGNS!!! I wasn't driving my boyfriend was but some girl decided she wanted to be impatient and then wrecked my car. Of course she had hardly half the damage I had being she had her mom's damn SUV. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif FOR BAD DRIVERS!!!


the important thing is you are ok, but that totally sucks. teenage drivers and suv's don't mix.








i hope her mom beat her ass, for being stupid and running the stop sign.


----------



## DubChik77 (Jan 25, 2002)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_
yet you still dont drive your own car









you mean


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (DubChik77)*

I hope so to, her dad came to the accident and acted like a tough guy...it was hilarious! He wouldn't allow her to give the the insurance information...dumb people I tell ya! The funny part is that we see this girl blow that stop sign the last 30x we seen her leaving that street! Some people never learn!


----------



## DubChik77 (Jan 25, 2002)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_I hope so to, her dad came to the accident and acted like a tough guy...it was hilarious! He wouldn't allow her to give the the insurance information...dumb people I tell ya! The funny part is that we see this girl blow that stop sign the last 30x we seen her leaving that street! Some people never learn!


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (DubChik77)*

Im post this in here...I know it has nothing to do with this thread tho but it involves a girl lol
So today when i was doing my new mod...This gurl that i use to like came over cuz she was hanging out with my sister and wat not...But she was wearing this perfume that ive smelt before and it was from someone important but i cant remember who...And its really bothering me...
That was really random


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (NLPJetta)*








ummm .... ok .... ya should have juss asked her what perfume she had on .... duh


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_







ummm .... ok .... ya should have juss asked her what perfume she had on .... duh
















No freak it reminded me of someone but i dont remember who the gurl was but i know at one point she was either a gf or a really good friend of mine


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

whats up girls,
i havent been around for a bit, my laptop was getting updated at work, and i havent had it all last week. picking it up tomorrow so i'll be able to post again...
whats going on? how are those vws doing?


----------



## DubChik77 (Jan 25, 2002)

*Re: (NLPJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NLPJetta* »_
No freak it reminded me of someone but i dont remember who the gurl was but i know at one point she was either a gf or a really good friend of mine
















me? lol


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MissVeeDub* »_whats up girls,
i havent been around for a bit, my laptop was getting updated at work, and i havent had it all last week. picking it up tomorrow so i'll be able to post again...
whats going on? how are those vws doing?

sup chika !!







i was gonna say ... u juss kinda dissapeared







go get yo isht and post !! hahaha 
everythin is good w the dubs







got new girls visitin tha thread







so all is good


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (DubChik77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubChik77* »_
me? lol
















You are a good friend of mine but not you lol 
I still http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif you tho
WoW i was just nice to you weird....


----------



## anit_x (Nov 14, 2006)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (x_gixxie_x)*

Girl here! Thought I'd come out of the "lurk closet" and say "hello!"
Here's my current ride...
















Here's my current project...


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (NLPJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NLPJetta* »_Im post this in here...I know it has nothing to do with this thread tho but it involves a girl lol
So today when i was doing my new mod...This gurl that i use to like came over cuz she was hanging out with my sister and wat not...But she was wearing this perfume that ive smelt before and it was from someone important but i cant remember who...And its really bothering me...
That was really random












































*cough* weirdo *cough*


----------



## DubChik77 (Jan 25, 2002)

*Re: (NLPJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NLPJetta* »_
You are a good friend of mine but not you lol 
I still http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif you tho
WoW i was just nice to you weird....

OMG! the world is going to end glok was nice to me


----------



## DubChik77 (Jan 25, 2002)

*Re: (DubChik77)*

i still http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif you too glokkie


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
sup chika !!







i was gonna say ... u juss kinda dissapeared







go get yo isht and post !! hahaha 
everythin is good w the dubs







got new girls visitin tha thread







so all is good









well, its not enough that my job keeps me away from home alot, but then my laptop has been at the main offices for a week now so yeah....i've been mia.
i really want to get this Girl's GTG planned out though.
So far all we have is April 15th, and the location in Sandisfield Mass at the Lake for photo ops. And then grab a bite to eat at a local place.
Shall i look for exact locations and addresses? Minibabe, I know you originally had this idea for the gtg, what do you think? 
let me know gals.
T


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (DubChik77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubChik77* »_
OMG! the world is going to end glok was nice to me


----------



## plmbrchk74 (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (x_gixxie_x)*

Hello Ladies!!!


----------



## ashleyrose (Jan 6, 2007)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (plmbrchk74)*

Yay for girls and Dubs


----------



## ashleyrose (Jan 6, 2007)

Oh yeah...I am buying a 91 Vr6 Corrado for a track project


----------



## Jmatto (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: (BMPolska)*

up late at night or the am and figured id post up in here to if nick can lol hey ladies


----------



## Armyxdeevubbin (Mar 20, 2006)

*Re: (Jmatto)*

good tuesday morning everyone!
one day closer to friday


----------



## NeuCabrio (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: Everyone :laugh: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_

Hi Michelle !







all i hafta say is ... omfg ... TT wheels = http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif








r u gonna come 2 SnG ?? if not i better c her @ WF !

























Thanks







Last year would've been my 4th WF, but I ended up not going...this year is a must. As for SnG, probably not, we old folks have to work sometimes









_Modified by NeuCabrio at 8:04 AM 3-6-2007_


_Modified by NeuCabrio at 8:04 AM 3-6-2007_


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: Everyone :laugh: (NeuCabrio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *anit_x* »_Girl here! Thought I'd come out of the "lurk closet" and say "hello!"
Here's my current ride...








Here's my current project...










sup chika !?







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif good for ya 2 drop in ! Beetles rock !







and the project car ... paint it pink !















sorrie i say that 2 every1







i even told my b/f 2 paint his 20th pink zebra stripes
























_Quote, originally posted by *MissVeeDub* »_
well, its not enough that my job keeps me away from home alot, but then my laptop has been at the main offices for a week now so yeah....i've been mia.
i really want to get this Girl's GTG planned out though.
So far all we have is April 15th, and the location in Sandisfield Mass at the Lake for photo ops. And then grab a bite to eat at a local place.
Shall i look for exact locations and addresses? Minibabe, I know you originally had this idea for the gtg, what do you think? 
let me know gals.
T

Yea chika PM me the exact addys of all the stop points. I'm lookin forward 2 it too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Quote, originally posted by *ashleyrose* »_Yay for girls and Dubs
























http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Quote, originally posted by *Armyxdeevubbin* »_good tuesday morning everyone!
one day closer to friday






























now we're whole 3 days away from the weekend

















_Quote, originally posted by *NeuCabrio* »_
Thanks







Last year would've been my 4th WF, but I ended up not going...this year is a must. As for SnG, probably not, we old folks have to work sometimes










old folks ?! pssshhhh !!







come on now !!







if i have wrk the 22nd imna call out














if not i betta c them TTs at WF !


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

Good morning bump


----------



## kaitisland (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: (NLPJetta)*

thank god it's tuesday, one more day of class then spring break. woot woot.


----------



## giveitupandddance (Nov 3, 2006)

i wish real jobs had spring break. 
i'm in dire need of a vacation.


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (giveitupandddance)*


_Quote, originally posted by *giveitupandddance* »_i wish real jobs had spring break. 
i'm in dire need of a vacation.

same here


----------



## DubChik77 (Jan 25, 2002)

*Re: (giveitupandddance)*


_Quote, originally posted by *giveitupandddance* »_i wish real jobs had spring break. 
i'm in dire need of a vacation.

that would be sweet


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (Jmatto)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jmatto* »_up late at night or the am and figured id post up in here to if nick can lol hey ladies

thats because Polska is the thread moderator and makes sure no tools come in here and start sh*t


----------



## giveitupandddance (Nov 3, 2006)

*Re: (DubChik77)*

haha. summer vacation would be nice too. 
man... maybe i should have been a teacher. 
wait... no... i hate kids.


----------



## Susie1220 (Jun 30, 2006)

*Re: (giveitupandddance)*


_Quote, originally posted by *giveitupandddance* »_i wish real jobs had spring break. 
i'm in dire need of a vacation.

x2 Thank God I have my own office and can fart around on the computer all day.


----------



## giveitupandddance (Nov 3, 2006)

haha.. i wish i had my own office. 
i share a sort 1/3 cubicle thing and there's a walkway behind me... people can always see what i'm doing. 
but when they don't bring me the work, then i can't DO the work!


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (giveitupandddance)*


_Quote, originally posted by *giveitupandddance* »_haha.. i wish i had my own office. 
i share a sort 1/3 cubicle thing and there's a walkway behind me... people can always see what i'm doing. 
but when they don't bring me the work, then i can't DO the work! 

yea thats kinda how i have it too







i share my office w another girl so we kinda do w/e until our boss walks in to fax ppl


----------



## Jmatto (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_
thats because Polska is the thread moderator and makes sure no tools come in here and start sh*t








 oh ok then nick that explains it well im in here


----------



## Susie1220 (Jun 30, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

Its great having my own office...but it has a window, so anyone walking by in the outter office can see in and see me staring blankly at the screen haha


----------



## vw-sm-dude1 (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (x_gixxie_x)*

WELL LET ME ASK THE DUB GIRL COMMUNITY IF THEY ARE INTERESTED IN CHEAP ACCESSORIES STRAIGHT FROM VW AT THE LOWEST PRICE IN THE BUSINESS


----------



## DubChik77 (Jan 25, 2002)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (vw-sm-dude1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw-sm-dude1* »_WELL LET ME ASK THE DUB GIRL COMMUNITY IF THEY ARE INTERESTED IN CHEAP ACCESSORIES STRAIGHT FROM VW AT THE LOWEST PRICE IN THE BUSINESS









i work at the dealer, i doubt you can get me stuff cheaper


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (vw-sm-dude1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw-sm-dude1* »_WELL LET ME ASK THE DUB GIRL COMMUNITY IF THEY ARE INTERESTED IN CHEAP ACCESSORIES STRAIGHT FROM VW AT THE LOWEST PRICE IN THE BUSINESS









i get my junk on ebay















and .. umm .. there's no need 2 yell







*CAPS LOCK* j/p


----------



## DubChik77 (Jan 25, 2002)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
i get my junk on ebay















and .. umm .. there's no need 2 yell







*CAPS LOCK* j/p






























caps lock oh boy, i forgot to comment on that


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (DubChik77)*















i had 2







i remembered about that from the other thread


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (DubChik77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubChik77* »_
i work at the dealer, i doubt you can get me stuff cheaper
















i have a dealer lisence, get dealer discounts


----------



## vw-sm-dude1 (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (DubChik77)*

well if its on EBAY it has to be junk


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (vw-sm-dude1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw-sm-dude1* »_well if its on EBAY it has to be junk

technically not, same stuff VW sells in their mags


----------



## DonnaMarie (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (x_gixxie_x)*

but what kinda salesperson knocks other people businesses.
thanks for the offer but we have our own hook up. it was nice asking but thanks anyways.


----------



## vw-sm-dude1 (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (DonnaMarie)*

hey im just saying that if any of your hookups fall through i can take care of any genuine vw parts at below wholesale


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (vw-sm-dude1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw-sm-dude1* »_hey im just saying that if any of your hookups fall through i can take care of any genuine vw parts at below wholesale























please keep this in the classifieds http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DubChik77 (Jan 25, 2002)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_
i have a dealer lisence, get dealer discounts









no, but you get dubchik discounts


----------



## DubChik77 (Jan 25, 2002)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_
please keep this in the classifieds http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DubChik77 (Jan 25, 2002)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (DubChik77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubChik77* »_* ok i need a huge favor*
i need everyone to im me on AIM, my buddy list got deleted








i feel so lost and there are only 3 names that i could remember on my buddy list now






















AIM IS GHEY!!!!


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: Everyone :laugh: (x_gixxie_x)*

cool Gixxie. i'll have some stuff for you soon.
lets get a tentative headcount:
post if you are in, and you will be added to the list progressively.
T
ps. my AIM name is MissMK3GolfGL and then i also use MissVeeDub07


_Modified by MissVeeDub at 7:17 PM 3-6-2007_


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (vw-sm-dude1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw-sm-dude1* »_well if its on EBAY it has to be junk

Ebay is not all junk, some people use their business on their for more opportunties and to get a wider range of customers. They sell their products at a discounted price to get there name out there. Private sellers usually sell the stuff they don't want no more.


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (RS21400)*

Anyway, just saying what's up, was too busy today at work to check out the posts so catching up.


----------



## DubChik77 (Jan 25, 2002)

*Re: Everyone :laugh: (MissVeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MissVeeDub* »_cool Gixxie. i'll have some stuff for you soon.
lets get a tentative headcount:
post if you are in, and you will be added to the list progressively.
T
Danielle (DubChik77) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: Everyone :laugh: (DubChik77)*

^cool!
so we have so far:
DubChick77
MissVeeDub
x_gixxie_x
?


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: Everyone :laugh: (MissVeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MissVeeDub* »_^cool!
so we have so far:
DubChick77
MissVeeDub
x_gixxie_x
?

add Polska to the list as a body guard


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: Everyone :laugh: (BMPolska)*

DubChick77
MissVeeDub
x_gixxie_x
BMPolska (as a bodyguard)
who else!


----------



## caerulailex (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: Everyone :laugh: (MissVeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MissVeeDub* »_DubChick77
MissVeeDub
x_gixxie_x
BMPolska (as a bodyguard)
who else!


havent been in here in a few .... little behind.... whats this for?


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: Everyone :laugh: (caerulailex)*

the girl's gtg/cruise on April 15th in/to Sandisfield Mass.


----------



## Jmatto (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: Everyone :laugh: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_
add Polska to the list as a body guard








 i want to be in


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: Everyone :laugh: (Jmatto)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jmatto* »_ i want to be in
















sorry, only the thread moderators


----------



## Jmatto (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: Everyone :laugh: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_
sorry, only the thread moderators









booooo http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## DonnaMarie (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: Everyone :laugh: (Jmatto)*

Can someone Pm me and lemme know whats going on.... I'm anti-vortex cause I can't deal with 20 page jumps in one thread per day so I just haven't been on period. Lemme know whats going on! I don't wanna be left out!
http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: Everyone :laugh: (DonnaMarie)*








i got u chika !!


----------



## wolfegirl1.8T (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: Everyone :laugh: (x_gixxie_x)*

snow http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: Everyone :laugh: (wolfegirl1.8T)*

yea tell me about it







took me x2 time2 get 2 wrk http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## wolfegirl1.8T (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: Everyone :laugh: (x_gixxie_x)*

i shouldn't be complaining...most of my classes were cancelled for the day but i know getting to work today is gonna be a *****!!


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: Everyone :laugh: (wolfegirl1.8T)*

well the roads aren't that bad it's the slow drivers that r an inconvenience http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif juss leave few min earlier and u should b fine


----------



## GLIprep (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: Everyone :laugh: (x_gixxie_x)*

i'm a girl and i didn't know this thread existed. i found it through another one.
my 'dubGirls' and i.


----------



## giveitupandddance (Nov 3, 2006)

*Re: Everyone :laugh: (GLIprep)*

the first photo of my car. 
it sucks, but after i got out of work and then did a quick wash, by the time i got to the eastern market, it was dark. 
i was not trying to hang out there by myself at night.


----------



## kamzcab86 (Feb 14, 2002)

*Re: Everyone :laugh: (wolfegirl1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wolfegirl1.8T* »_snow http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

Forecast for Phoenix:















Looks like the top is staying down for another week. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

^ i hate you right about now


----------



## TaTasShleepAHh (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*

well ladies Im officially a west coaster now. Johns gonna be looking after my car and all I've left behind. Lets hope this move helps my attitude huh...






















Hope the girls gtg goes well and you ladies can post up some pics in here. and keep me updated on events, shows and gtg's http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Good luck with everything out there ya'll and ill pop in every once and awhile and read like 13 pages just to say hi... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif













































ill always be a tristate dubgirl at heart, but i gotta represent where i rest at






























lata gals, guys and moderator


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (TaTasShleepAHh)*

Bored at work once again







Snow is so pretty though I love it! Still going on over here. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## imolameryl (Sep 11, 2006)

*Re: Everyone :laugh: (kamzcab86)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kamzcab86* »_
Forecast for Phoenix:















Looks like the top is staying down for another week. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










Evil Evil


----------



## kaitisland (Dec 30, 2005)

its like 13 out right now. grrrrr. i hate the cold. and my drivers side door is basically frozen. it barely opens and it doesn't lock. yes! so much fun.


----------



## anit_x (Nov 14, 2006)

WOW! This thread it HOT HOT HOT! I miss one day, and there's like 2 new pages. Heeelllloooo, ladies! BUMP!


----------



## imolameryl (Sep 11, 2006)

*Re: (anit_x)*

I'd like to move to some place warmer..but the BF has "heat issues"


----------



## Jmatto (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: (imolameryl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *imolameryl* »_I'd like to move to some place warmer..but the BF has "heat issues"








 i kinda like cold


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (Jmatto)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jmatto* »_ i kinda like cold 

x2 its nice 2 experience tha seazonZ







this is perfect reason 2 sit home n hibernite







once it gets warm ... MMmmMmm ... beacheZ !!


----------



## Jmatto (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
x2 its nice 2 experience tha seazonZ







this is perfect reason 2 sit home n hibernite







once it gets warm ... MMmmMmm ... beacheZ !!









exactly 
p.s. you guys coming to somerset g2g tonight ...? you bringing my sticcker...


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (imolameryl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *imolameryl* »_I'd like to move to some place warmer..but the BF has "heat issues"









lmao


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (Jmatto)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jmatto* »_
exactly 
p.s. you guys coming to somerset g2g tonight ...? you bringing my sticcker...









im down to go, its up to gixxie if she wants to


----------



## Jmatto (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_
im down to go, its up to gixxie if she wants to
 cool http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif if i get out of my diesel class early im there. I havent had taco bell in forever


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: Everyone :laugh: (GLIprep)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLIprep* »_i'm a girl and i didn't know this thread existed. i found it through another one.
my 'dubGirls' and i.









Hi !!








when was that pic taken ??
















joe - i dunno but if i come then i'll bring it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jmatto (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: Everyone :laugh: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
Hi !!








when was that pic taken ??

















joe - i dunno but if i come then i'll bring it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

sweet looks like waterfest or show n go


----------



## DubChik77 (Jan 25, 2002)

*Re: (TaTasShleepAHh)*

good luck taryn, thanks for the well wishes for our girls only gtg.


----------



## lanidee02 (Sep 10, 2006)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (x_gixxie_x)*

yea happy to see this started up again!!! absolutley still in love with my VR6







you guys all have pretty nice lookin cars!!! mine needs a lil TLC hopefully when the weather starts to get nice i can put more time and $$ into it....ill put up pics in a few days


----------



## caerulailex (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: Everyone :laugh: (MissVeeDub)*

sweet, im down


----------



## dog_poopie (May 27, 2006)

*Re: Everyone :laugh: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
Hi !!








when was that pic taken ??
















joe - i dunno but if i come then i'll bring it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


show n go.. i cruised with those girls.


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (DubChik77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubChik77* »_good luck taryn, thanks for the well wishes for our girls only gtg. 

Well we have 2 boys ::cough cough:: that think they are girls....mentions no names...LMAO















Joe & Nick are stalkers of Girls


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

shameless plug, but i would love to have all you girls show up to my club's annual gtg.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...72438


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: (TaTasShleepAHh)*

Best of luck with the move!!

_Quote, originally posted by *TaTasShleepAHh* »_well ladies Im officially a west coaster now. Johns gonna be looking after my car and all I've left behind. Lets hope this move helps my attitude huh...






















Hope the girls gtg goes well and you ladies can post up some pics in here. and keep me updated on events, shows and gtg's http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Good luck with everything out there ya'll and ill pop in every once and awhile and read like 13 pages just to say hi... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif













































ill always be a tristate dubgirl at heart, but i gotta represent where i rest at






























lata gals, guys and moderator


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (TaTasShleepAHh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TaTasShleepAHh* »_well ladies Im officially a west coaster now. Johns gonna be looking after my car and all I've left behind. Lets hope this move helps my attitude huh...






















Hope the girls gtg goes well and you ladies can post up some pics in here. and keep me updated on events, shows and gtg's http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Good luck with everything out there ya'll and ill pop in every once and awhile and read like 13 pages just to say hi... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif













































ill always be a tristate dubgirl at heart, but i gotta represent where i rest at






























lata gals, guys and moderator
















awww ! chika !!! lots of luck on that end of the country







n u urself keep us updated w pix and stuff !!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MissVeeDub* »_shameless plug, but i would love to have all you girls show up to my club's annual gtg.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...72438

girlie the link don't wrk


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: Everyone :laugh: (dog_poopie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dog_poopie* »_

show n go.. i cruised with those girls. 

i'm gonna be in colorado for spring show n go...








i'll be at maple grove, waterfest, and fall show n go.


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: Everyone :laugh: (MyCarIsRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MyCarIsRed* »_
i'm gonna be in colorado for spring show n go...








i'll be at maple grove, waterfest, and fall show n go.

http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif sucks u wont make it 4 spr.SnG but have fun on ur trip http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
girlie the link don't wrk









oops..
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3115009


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif thanks !!


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

I hope it wasnt on my coat


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: Everyone :laugh: (MyCarIsRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MyCarIsRed* »_
i'm gonna be in colorado for spring show n go...








i'll be at maple grove, waterfest, and fall show n go.

i went to maple grove 2 years ago and it sucked http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
judges were a bunch of 16 year olds, classes were a mess, and the ride out there sucked http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

hmm..maple grove? is there really a car show i havent heard about? lol
what is "maple grove"?


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*

i think the name of the show is Punch Buggy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

oh, in that case yeah i've heard of it....nevermind.


----------



## TaTasShleepAHh (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubChik77* »_good luck taryn, thanks for the well wishes for our girls only gtg. 

np, its good to see other ladies involed in such a "mans world"
























_Quote, originally posted by *MissVeeDub* »_oh, in that case yeah i've heard of it....nevermind.


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (TaTasShleepAHh)*








Mornin' Chikas http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kaitisland (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_







Mornin' Chikas http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

good morning and happy thursday. we're having a heat wave up here...a whole 10 degrees.


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (oh tell me lies)*

lmao !














the only time of the year where you can pull off icicles on ur car


----------



## caerulailex (Oct 24, 2006)

Good morning Ladies... Tomorrow is FRIDAYYYYYYYYY!


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (caerulailex)*

now the goal is to make it thru 2day


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_now the goal is to make it thru 2day
































I agree...work is killing me this week. So much I have to get done but not in the mood to do any of it. Well atleast its almost friday...something to look foward


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*

WooHoo Thursday !! one mo'day till FrIday !!


----------



## ledan09 (Mar 30, 2004)

So guys are not allowed to post up in here?


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (ledan09)*

i guess they semi-can


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

¿Boys?







= PITA a.ka. Pain In The A**


----------



## ledan09 (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_¿Boys?







= PITA a.ka. Pain In The A**









Cause we drive better? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Hehe


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (ledan09)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ledan09* »_
Cause we drive better? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Hehe
















Wooh! Not always there buddy!







Some girls CAN drive...I do agree most can't but there's us few!


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

uhu...thats why guys pay higher insurance


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MissVeeDub* »_uhu...thats why guys pay higher insurance









Good point!


----------



## ledan09 (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_







Wooh! Not always there buddy!







Some girls CAN drive...I do agree most can't but there's us few!









I agree...One of my good 'girl' friends had 6 accidents/minor accidents in the last 24 months!! 
She is ridiculous when it comes to driving!















She called me last night and wants me to find her an 02' Jetta VR6! Lool....
But if you're a VDubber and into cars, chances are you're way above average!


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MissVeeDub* »_uhu...thats why guys pay higher insurance


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (ledan09)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ledan09* »_
But if you're a VDubber and into cars, chances are you're way above average!


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_









OUCH!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ledan09 (Mar 30, 2004)

So let me ask the girls this....Were you born with love for cars? Or were you influenced by friends/family and it grew on you?


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

OUCH! to that video girl!! damn....haha


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: (ledan09)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ledan09* »_So let me ask the girls this....Were you born with love for cars? Or were you influenced by friends/family and it grew on you?

the hell is the difference? you're gonna tell me that if you were born holding an imaginary steering wheel out of the womb, you're a better driver too?


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (ledan09)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ledan09* »_So let me ask the girls this....Were you born with love for cars? Or were you influenced by friends/family and it grew on you?

I was always around cars growing up and into it but not as much until I met my Boyfriend


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MissVeeDub* »_
the hell is the difference? you're gonna tell me that if you were born holding an imaginary steering wheel out of the womb, you're a better driver too?


Hahahaha


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (ledan09)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ledan09* »_So let me ask the girls this....Were you born with love for cars? Or were you influenced by friends/family and it grew on you?

well .... when i went to Jack Daniels dealer, i almost knocked my front teeth out when i ran outta my step-fathers truck and tripped on a concrete divider and fell face first into the groud







all bc i fell in http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif w the dub i now drive


----------



## ledan09 (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MissVeeDub* »_
the hell is the difference? you're gonna tell me that if you were born holding an imaginary steering wheel out of the womb, you're a better driver too?

There is a difference. Some start loving cars and modding in their late 20's or 30's; others played with cars and enjoyed remote controlled cars from the age of 5! 
Im just curious....


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MissVeeDub* »_OUCH! to that video girl!! damn....haha










_Quote, originally posted by *MissVeeDub* »_
the hell is the difference? you're gonna tell me that if you were born holding an imaginary steering wheel out of the womb, you're a better driver too?

lmao


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (ledan09)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ledan09* »_
There is a difference. Some start loving cars and modding in their late 20's or 30's; others played with cars and enjoyed remote controlled cars from the age of 5! 
Im just curious....

That's true...I was a tom boy growing up and played with all those things but it doesn't mean if your into it more or longer your a better driver.....you can have the sickest car and still can't drive.


----------



## ledan09 (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_
That's true...I was a tom boy growing up and played with all those things but it doesn't mean if your into it more or longer your a better driver.....you can have the sickest car and still can't drive.

True. But chances are (on average, and statistically) that you'll be a better driver as it's your passion. 
Everyone does better than average when it's a passion. Whether it be driving a car, eating a cake or jumping off a plane...
PASSION relates to success most of the time.


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: (ledan09)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ledan09* »_
There is a difference. Some start loving cars and modding in their late 20's or 30's; others played with cars and enjoyed remote controlled cars from the age of 5! 
Im just curious....

yeah, that's with basically any hobby/or lifestyle.
personally, i had a little brother that was toy-car afficionado, so that certainly helped. But I can admit that at 16, my first bf had a beautiful 84 rabbit, and i was hooked. Then he got a new civic SI and we broke up haha


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (ledan09)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ledan09* »_
True. But chances are (on average, and statistically) that you'll be a better driver as it's your passion. 
Everyone does better than average when it's a passion. Whether it be driving a car, eating a cake or jumping off a plane...
PASSION relates to success most of the time. 

i agree w that http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

ehh................................just because you are passionate about singing doesn't mean you should be on American Idol either.....
lol...i hope everyone knows i am just bustin chops


----------



## ledan09 (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MissVeeDub* »_
* my first bf had a beautiful 84 rabbit, and i was hooked. Then he got a new civic SI and we broke up haha*

This is the funniest thing Ive heard today!! Haha!


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*

tru.. but if ya think about it ... passionate drivers r better drivers 
... cuz sum ppl that don't know much about cars can't really operate them that well.


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: (ledan09)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ledan09* »_
This is the funniest thing Ive heard today!! Haha! 

i swear it's true though....i remember the day he got it from the dealer....first thing i said " that such a cheap looking blue....and those gauges? fluorecent orange? talk about closing you eyes and wanting to crash just to avoid the hideous color" that was a fight right there....
that break dealer was using the money from the rabbit to buy some cheap-o wheels from like Autozone or something.....jesus...


_Modified by MissVeeDub at 11:17 AM 3-8-2007_


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (ledan09)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ledan09* »_
This is the funniest thing Ive heard today!! Haha! 

yea i can relate 2 her







my ex wanted 2 trade his gti for a srt







... hence the "ex"


----------



## ledan09 (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
yea i can relate 2 her







my ex wanted 2 trade his gti for a srt







... hence the "ex"









These bf of yours are NOT huge Euro Cars Enthusiasts!! If they told me they were switching to Audi/BMW, Id understand and respect that! But a Honda?? SRT??


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (ledan09)*

exactly ... they've gone and lost their minds















my best friends b/f crashed his gti but im happy 2 say he moved 2 a bmw http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

yeah, sticking to a Euro is more appropriate IMO.


----------



## ledan09 (Mar 30, 2004)

So what do ya'll do? Are you at work or what?


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MissVeeDub* »_yeah, sticking to a Euro is more appropriate IMO.

yup !!









yea im @ wrk







but my boss ran outta the building for a few so coast is clear 2 post







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ledan09 (Mar 30, 2004)

Im at work too...Im tired of Corporate America and it's only been a year for me! lool


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (ledan09)*

I'm at work too...haven't done crap all morning...will get in trouble if caught but at this point I can care less anymore!


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*

Gixxie I sent you a PM http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## giveitupandddance (Nov 3, 2006)

corporate america is lame. 
i work on fordvehicles.com all day. it's sort of depressing. 
haha.. 
but MY office is actually pretty sweet. super laid back, everyone's really friendly. they don't care if i come in at 9 or 10... or 11 like today.







as long as i get my work done on time. 
i get to wear pretty much whatever i want. i can have my facial piercings, and tattoos are a o.k., which is fairly unusual here in detroit. 
i don't hate work...but i have been in a funk for the last 2 weeks. i need a vacation and a real night of sleep.


----------



## ledan09 (Mar 30, 2004)

Well....I HAVE to be at the desk at 7:15am! If not, Im gonna get yelled at....Slap me for entering the Financial Services field!! loool
My bosses are super mean...Im tired of it...Want to change jobs soon.


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (ledan09)*

Yea my boss is financial and he's a jerk with every little thing cuz god forbid we take a 2 sec. break he flips, dont' you have work to do...your stealing co. time...hahahah I think its pathetic


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_Gixxie I sent you a PM http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

PM replied http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








I've been doin graphic design for 4 years now







my last job i quit bc they took my internet away







plus every1 like 2 throw every1 else under the bus when it came 2 admitting mistakes







so i quit


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
PM replied http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








I've been doin graphic design for 4 years now







my last job i quit bc they took my internet away







plus every1 like 2 throw every1 else under the bus when it came 2 admitting mistakes







so i quit









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Thanks girl, replied back








Yea people at my job like ratting everyone out too...its easier pushing off the blame to others instead of taking ur consequence


----------



## Jmatto (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: (RS21400)*

morning ladies


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (Jmatto)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jmatto* »_morning ladies









go away


----------



## Jmatto (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
go away






























y the hate


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (Jmatto)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jmatto* »_
y the hate































::







UB *Girls* Lounge::: Just for a reminder....j'p


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (Jmatto)*

cuz u said "mornin" when its noon







u make it seem like u juss woke up n gotta rub it in every1s face


----------



## Jmatto (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_cuz u said "mornin" when its noon







u make it seem like u juss woke up n gotta rub it in every1s face













































i did just get up







ok then good afternoon ladies


----------



## ledan09 (Mar 30, 2004)

You're lucky if you get to wake up at noon!!! 
Haven't done that in YEARS!


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (Jmatto)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jmatto* »_
i did just get up







ok then good afternoon ladies















ur juss like nick .. juss he wakes up at 2:30pm and posts w "mornin !"


----------



## Jmatto (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_














ur juss like nick .. juss he wakes up at 2:30pm and posts w "mornin !"









lol


----------



## ledan09 (Mar 30, 2004)

Boss is back?


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: Everyone :laugh: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_
i went to maple grove 2 years ago and it sucked http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
judges were a bunch of 16 year olds, classes were a mess, and the ride out there sucked http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

i'm really just going to that so i can talk to aptuning about a turbo kit and apparently they have an unreal swap meet. never been, but my friend went last year and said that it was good... a lot of european only models.


----------



## Jmatto (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: Everyone :laugh: (MyCarIsRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MyCarIsRed* »_
i'm really just going to that so i can talk to aptuning about a turbo kit and apparently they have an unreal swap meet. never been, but my friend went last year and said that it was good... a lot of european only models.

whenis it i want to go


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (Jmatto)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jmatto* »_
y the hate






























because im the moderator and ur not


----------



## Jmatto (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_
because im the moderator and ur not









ahh so can i be like a co moderator lol get like a A to put on my shirt and you get a C


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (Jmatto)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jmatto* »_
ahh so can i be like a co moderator lol get like a A to put on my shirt and you get a C

Polska: Would you like to honk the horn?
Joe: Sure
Polska: Only the captain gets to honk the horn


----------



## Jmatto (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_
Polska: Would you like to honk the horn?
Joe: Sure
Polska: Only the captain gets to honk the horn









hahahahahahahahahahahahaha great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ledan09 (Mar 30, 2004)

Polska, you from Poland?


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (ledan09)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ledan09* »_Polska, you from Poland?

Wroclaw http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jmatto (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_
Wroclaw http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

wonder what gave it away


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (Jmatto)*

*ahem*


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_*ahem*































x2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_
Polska: Would you like to honk the horn?
Joe: Sure
Polska: Only the captain gets to honk the horn










LMAO


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_









x3


----------



## Jmatto (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_

LMAO









haha


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (Jmatto)*






















anywayzzzzzzz
So wats good ladies ???!!


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

Nothing much...here's something for the ladies







:

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_Nothing much...here's something for the ladies







:

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

pffft, my whorespace pic is better


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

I'm so bored at work I came across it...figured I'd share


----------



## Jmatto (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_pffft, my whorespace pic is better


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_pffft, my whorespace pic is better


----------



## Jmatto (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_


----------



## giveitupandddance (Nov 3, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

i don't really think he's a hunk. 
haha... maybe it's just the stupid hair.


----------



## ledan09 (Mar 30, 2004)

You girls know that Vdubber males are hotter than that hunk!!


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (giveitupandddance)*


_Quote, originally posted by *giveitupandddance* »_i don't really think he's a hunk. 
haha... maybe it's just the stupid hair.

lmao








i didnt even notice his hanson-like haircut *puke*


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

I don't think he's a hunk but I like his bod


----------



## ledan09 (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_I don't think he's a hunk but I like his bod









Is it cause you don't know any better?


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (ledan09)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ledan09* »_
Is it cause you don't know any better?
















I know alot better....this was for the ladies anyway not you boys that have nothing better to do but be in a Girls thread.


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_







I know alot better....this was for the ladies anyway not you boys that have nothing better to do but be in a Girls thread.









im the moderator so i have special privileges


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (ledan09)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ledan09* »_
Is it cause you don't know any better?









ohh i know better







i wake up 2 the king everyday http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
ohh i know better







i wake up 2 the king everyday http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ledan09 (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
ohh i know better







i wake up 2 the king everyday http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

















Do you also get freaked out at night like that?


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (ledan09)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ledan09* »_
Do you also get freaked out at night like that? 

no, but i make her scream like that


----------



## ledan09 (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_
no, but i make her scream like that









Sream or moan?


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (ledan09)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ledan09* »_
Sream or moan?









scream,moan,punch holes in the wall, its all the same


----------



## ledan09 (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_










What's up with this picture? I don't see any GIRL in it! How can it be a girls lounge then?


----------



## CabbyLUV326 (Jun 7, 2006)

Hey girls... i had no idea there was a girl dub forum.... so how is everyone doing??? just thought i would say hey!!!







this is my ride...pretty stock...but there is more to come


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (CabbyLUV326)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CabbyLUV326* »_Hey girls... i had no idea there was a girl dub forum.... so how is everyone doing??? just thought i would say hey!!!







this is my ride...pretty stock...but there is more to come









ooOoOo is that a 5 lug swap i see







nice pics Alison http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CabbyLUV326 (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*

haha yes it is nick ... thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jmatto (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_
ooOoOo is that a 5 lug swap i see







nice pics Alison http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


time for a drop lol


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (CabbyLUV326)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CabbyLUV326* »_Hey girls... i had no idea there was a girl dub forum.... so how is everyone doing??? just thought i would say hey!!!







this is my ride...pretty stock...but there is more to come









HEY HEY !! lookie who it is !!








nice 2c u join chika http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CabbyLUV326 (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

hey thanks... how u doing?


----------



## ledan09 (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: (Jmatto)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jmatto* »_

time for a drop lol

On a cabrio with smoked side markers?


----------



## CabbyLUV326 (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: (CabbyLUV326)*

ugh... i am out... time for work







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif but ill catch ya chickas later!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jmatto (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: (CabbyLUV326)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CabbyLUV326* »_ugh... i am out... time for work







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif but ill catch ya chickas later!!!!!!!!









later hunnie mwah


----------



## CabbyLUV326 (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: (ledan09)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ledan09* »_On a cabrio with smoked side markers?









and i have the smoked corner markers too ...if a certain someone would put them on hahahaha







... the drop will come as soon as i have money


----------



## Jmatto (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: (ledan09)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ledan09* »_
On a cabrio with smoked side markers?









yea...... some thing wrong with it.? look a hell of alot better lowered and no wheels gap 


_Modified by Jmatto at 4:32 PM 3-8-2007_


----------



## Jmatto (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: (CabbyLUV326)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CabbyLUV326* »_
and i have the smoked corner markers too ...if a certain someone would put them on hahahaha







... the drop will come as soon as i have money 
 i think you were refering to me lol 
also a supercharger to come too


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (Jmatto)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jmatto* »_ i think you were refering to me lol 


no i think she was refering 2 me






























cya chika !!


----------



## Jmatto (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
no i think she was refering 2 me






























cya chika !! 

oh ok


----------



## ledan09 (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: (Jmatto)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jmatto* »_
oh ok









Why not to me?








lool


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (ledan09)*

ok guys, this is a girls thread, let the girls have their fun


----------



## ledan09 (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_ok guys, this is a girls thread, let the girls have their fun

Ok.








lool.


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_
scream,moan,punch holes in the wall, its all the same


----------



## giveitupandddance (Nov 3, 2006)

bye girls! i'm going home for the night!







yay!!


----------



## wolfegirl1.8T (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: (giveitupandddance)*

hey girls..
YAY FOR SPRING BREAK!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (wolfegirl1.8T)*















lucky !! i still gotta get up 6:30am 4 work !!


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_ok guys, this is a girls thread, let the girls have their fun








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif That's right!


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (CabbyLUV326)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CabbyLUV326* »_Hey girls... i had no idea there was a girl dub forum.... so how is everyone doing??? just thought i would say hey!!!







this is my ride...pretty stock...but there is more to come









Hey Allison...nice of you to join us


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_
no, but i make her scream like that










Alittle too much information there buddy


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_

Alittle too much information there buddy









yea really


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

hey girl, why don't we have the girl's gtg at Bear Mountain instead of so far in Mass?
Most of us are from this area anyway, don't you guys think BM is more centrally located?


----------



## CabbyLUV326 (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MissVeeDub* »_hey girl, why don't we have the girl's gtg at Bear Mountain instead of so far in Mass?
Most of us are from this area anyway, don't you guys think BM is more centrally located?

where is bear mountain???


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

the original place was Sandisfield Mass.....about 2.5 hours northeast from White Plains NY....about half an hour/45 mins past where it says Torrington (ct) it's up to you girls though








_Modified by MissVeeDub at 11:06 PM 3-8-2007_


_Modified by MissVeeDub at 11:33 PM 3-8-2007_


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*

Hey gurls...Bumpn for thread for ya http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CabbyLUV326 (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MissVeeDub* »_








the original place was Sandisfield Mass.....about 2.5 hours northeast from White Plains NY....about half an hour/45 mins past where it says Torrington (ct) it's up to you girls though








_Modified by MissVeeDub at 11:06 PM 3-8-2007_

_Modified by MissVeeDub at 11:33 PM 3-8-2007_

did u guys want to go skiing there? or just meet up in that area?


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (CabbyLUV326)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MissVeeDub* »_hey girl, why don't we have the girl's gtg at Bear Mountain instead of so far in Mass?
Most of us are from this area anyway, don't you guys think BM is more centrally located?

yea i think that'd be better http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







we can juss have the g2g during ur g2g no ?? the girls can move to the other side of the lot and and we can have our own photoshoot/ watever else ... i don't care im down 4 anythin







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









_Quote, originally posted by *CabbyLUV326* »_
where is bear mountain???

its in upstate NY ... not that far .. well not as far as MA








thats where we're i guess movin the girl g2g to http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## caerulailex (Oct 24, 2006)

Woo hoo, i know where bear mountain is. Sounds like fun. You ladies need to keep me in the loop. Im definitely down.


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (caerulailex)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif gotcha girl !


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

Good Morning...at work once again....atleast its Friday!


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*

my eyes r burning







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif and im tired







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif and hung over http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif







wtf


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif to your hang over but http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for being Friday....I don't know about anyone else but I don't have to work the weekends http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif me either







at least not this weekend


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

I shall be back soon going to try to get some work done...


----------



## giveitupandddance (Nov 3, 2006)

SO glad it's friday! 
i'm sleeping all weekend. i'm not getting out of bed. 
haha. 
maybe to wash the car since it's gonna be nice...but then i'm curling up with my dogs and NOT leaving. 
or at least that's my plan. haha.


----------



## caerulailex (Oct 24, 2006)

Today sux! Ugh, i just want it to be over with so i can get my damn weekend started already! Woot!


----------



## Susie1220 (Jun 30, 2006)

*Re: (caerulailex)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif For Friday!! Annnnddd its supposed to be in the 50*s tomorrow!!


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (Susie1220)*

I have such a headache







...I want work to be over with already so I don't have to worry about it for 2 days. Working sucks!


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_I have such a headache







...I want work to be over with already so I don't have to worry about it for 2 days. Working sucks!









x2


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (Susie1220)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Susie1220* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif For Friday!! Annnnddd its supposed to be in the 50*s tomorrow!! 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif good day to get some work done on the car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif good day to get some work done on the car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

i'm doing drilled and slotted rotors on wifeys gti tomorrow. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif good day to get some work done on the car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I'll have my new one


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MyCarIsRed* »_
i'm doing drilled and slotted rotors on wifeys gti tomorrow. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

i gotta start polishing tommorow


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*

2 more hours of dreadful work...I actually got some stuff done, now I don't want to do anything else now that I'm on the internet


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_2 more hours of dreadful work...I actually got some stuff done, now I don't want to do anything else now that I'm on the internet









who actually does work on fridays?


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_
who actually does work on fridays?









Not usually me but I didn't do crap all day being I was on here all during the day


----------



## CabbyLUV326 (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*

this may sound like a stupud question... but i havent read far enough back to know..when are you girls planning on doing the g2g?? 
YAY for spring break...but ugh... i have to work all day tomorrow







thats what i get for working in a resturant....oh well... i hope everyone has a good weekend







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jmatto (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_
who actually does work on fridays?









not i


----------



## giveitupandddance (Nov 3, 2006)

i've been busting my ass today. 
i didn't even have lunch. 
6:00 and i'm leaving!


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (giveitupandddance)*


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


----------



## NeuCabrio (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

Oh my God, this thread goes fast...looks like I need to log on more often at work


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (NeuCabrio)*








yea its one of them threads


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (Jmatto)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jmatto* »_
not i









Get a job!


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_









How cute!


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_
who actually does work on fridays?









i played foosball for an hour and built ikea shelves. i was avoiding real work at all costs... i faked working on a presentation package and a bunch of renderings pretty for pretty much the rest of the day, but in reality i was downloading music and photoshopping peoples heads into incriminating pictures.


----------



## Jmatto (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_
Get a job!










soon


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

whats up gals


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*

Well girls I picked up my new V-Dub tonight...I will take some pictures of it tommorow as of right now...Good Night!


----------



## kamzcab86 (Feb 14, 2002)

*Re: (Susie1220)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Susie1220* »_ Annnnddd its supposed to be in the 50*s tomorrow!! 

Maybe where you are







; it's supposed in the 80s tomorrow and even up to the low 90s next week out here. Looks like another week of:








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif















No working on the cars for me this weekend (other than picking up parts tomorrow); too damn much yard work to do.


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: (RS21400)*

nice, lets see some pics


----------



## CabbyLUV326 (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: (kamzcab86)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kamzcab86* »_Maybe where you are







; it's supposed in the 80s tomorrow and even up to the low 90s next week out here. Looks like another week of:








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif















No working on the cars for me this weekend (other than picking up parts tomorrow); too damn much yard work to do.









nice looking cabby...i am jealouse that you get to ride with the top down all year round.... i am sill in like 45 deg wheather...tempting to ride with it down but still a lil too cold


----------



## CabbyLUV326 (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_Well girls I picked up my new V-Dub tonight...I will take some pictures of it tommorow as of right now...Good Night!










hmmmmm i wonder what rosie got?!?!?!


----------



## DonnaMarie (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (CabbyLUV326)*

Hey girls!
Sorry I've been so MIA.
Guy, work, aggravation, my car, drinking, some more of everything... lol
The thread moves so much so tomorrow if I have time, I'll check everything out.
Gix- I miss you! Sorry I was drunk, tired, and had a belly ache Thursday night! I love you!


----------



## SammySJ99 (Jul 5, 2005)

Just wanted to say goodmorning... 
Kammy... I to have been enjoying topless weather... I have the sunburn to prove it... LOL
I'll have to remember the sunblock next time... 
Oh goodie... owned page #24... Sorry I don't have the lounge pic yet...


----------



## GTIxpinay (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (SammySJ99)*

Good morning! Working at the apple store short hills today, so if anyone feels like stopping by the mall, be sure to come by and wave. i might be grumpy though, cause i dont feel like working today. ergh.
and its spring break!! yaaayyy!
okay girls, enjoy the rest of your day!


----------



## CabbyLUV326 (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: (GTIxpinay)*

Good morning girls... i am off to work my self.... 11 long hours of annoying people... but oh well have a good day n e one....

I cant wait to be riding topless again


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (CabbyLUV326)*

hey ladies !!!








Rosie i wanna see pics !!!







post em !
DoNNa !! miss u too huNNie !! http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif
everyone have a haPPy satuRday







imna prolly drop in @ a local shop n hang out w the fellas and then hit up tha garage n polish mah wheels







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
here's sum eyecandy 4 page 24 ...


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (CabbyLUV326)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CabbyLUV326* »_

hmmmmm i wonder what rosie got?!?!?!









Hahahahaha


----------



## Jmatto (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_
Hahahahaha









i know i know but im not telling


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (Jmatto)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jmatto* »_
i know i know but im not telling









*ahem* girls thread


----------



## TDubb (Apr 22, 2004)

*Re: (BMPolska)*

Holler, just found out about this thread today


----------



## DubChik77 (Jan 25, 2002)

*Re: (TDubb)*

at work bump


----------



## DubChik77 (Jan 25, 2002)

*Re: (DubChik77)*
















i http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif my baby


----------



## Jmatto (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_
*ahem* girls thread









oh yeah sry nick lol


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: (DubChik77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubChik77* »_















i http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif my baby 

was at the AA's halloween gtg??


----------



## DubChik77 (Jan 25, 2002)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*

nope island 16 gtg on long island the night before halloween, they are on the car up until late januarary when i finally took them off








:they will be on for all offical shows and all gtgs soon:
(they were on for the djd season opener for a little while)


_Modified by DubChik77 at 5:33 PM 3-10-2007_


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (DubChik77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubChik77* »_















i http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif my baby 

*RAWR* !!!
hahaha







u gotta put on the fangs 4 the kean g2g next time


----------



## SammySJ99 (Jul 5, 2005)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_

here's sum eyecandy 4 page 24 ...


















This is a great pic... I really need to get photoshop... maybe even learn to use it... LOL


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DubChik77 (Jan 25, 2002)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
*RAWR* !!!
hahaha







u gotta put on the fangs 4 the kean g2g next time
















it's in the works, warm weather http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_
*ahem* girls thread


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_hey ladies !!!








Rosie i wanna see pics !!!







post em !
here's sum eyecandy 4 page 24 ...

















I"M WORKING ON IT!!! JUST WORKED ON IT TODAY...PUT IN MY COLD AIR INTAKE AND STRESS BAR, EURO SWITCH, AND MY BLUE TINTED WIDE ANGLE SIDE VIEW MIRRORS.







MORE TO COME...TRUST ME MY ROOM SAYS SO!
THIS IS A GREAT PSHOP







I'M WAITING FOR MY RE-FRESHER COURSE!


----------



## roo782 (Feb 10, 2007)

Hi, I have a 1981 Rabbit convertible, here is a pic http://i177.photobucket.com/al...l.jpg
I just bought it, I am going to start restoring it soon.
Roo


----------



## SammySJ99 (Jul 5, 2005)

^^ YEAH CABBY!!!
Welcome to the topless world... Once you go topless its hard to quit...


----------



## DonnaMarie (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (SammySJ99)*

Guys- you know the deal! Sorry I haven't been around!
Riping apart my car that ahem- finally got towed away Saturday night, boys, work, boys and boys.
Gix girl- miss you SO much! Can't wait to see you again this week!
Amanda- how was your trip girl???
Danielle- get RID of those things perm!!
Johanna- you work for Apple?? Discounts or what?
Allison- are you coming to the KEAN GTG this Thursday with your guy!?
Nick- you better be doing your job.



_Modified by DonnaMarie at 7:03 AM 3-12-2007_


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (roo782)*


_Quote, originally posted by *roo782* »_Hi, I have a 1981 Rabbit convertible, here is a pic http://i177.photobucket.com/al...l.jpg
I just bought it, I am going to start restoring it soon.
Roo

Nice, congrats!!! Has lots of potential to be looking good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
GOOD MORNING LADIES, another Monday morning at work http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (roo782)*

Mornin ladies !!









_Quote, originally posted by *roo782* »_Hi, I have a 1981 Rabbit convertible, here is a pic http://i177.photobucket.com/al...l.jpg
I just bought it, I am going to start restoring it soon.
Roo










very nice !! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







i http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif rabbits ! very nice 2 see them bein restored


----------



## mk3gtigirl (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (RS21400)*








woops i've been missing for the past 24 pages!








hey ladies!!!!








let's see here...
the first dub - 1992 cabriolet









the second dub - 1999.5 jetta gls









the third and current - 98 gti vr6 [aka the http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif of my life]








gti will look veryyyy different in the spring


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (mk3gtigirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk3gtigirl* »_







woops i've been missing for the past 24 pages!









hey ladies!!!!








let's see here...
the first dub - 1992 cabriolet









the second dub - 1999.5 jetta gls









the third and current - 98 gti vr6 [aka the http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif of my life]








gti will look veryyyy different in the spring
















hi girl !! haha yea 24 pages went by rather quickly







but welcome !








nice dubz ya had http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i guess u'll b showcasing the gti changes @ SnG in april rite ?? ... u betta !!


----------



## mk3gtigirl (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
hi girl !! haha yea 24 pages went by rather quickly







but welcome !








nice dubz ya had http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i guess u'll b showcasing the gti changes @ SnG in april rite ?? ... u betta !!
















i do WANT too!







i gotta lot of stuff to do so i'm hoping i have enough time to get it done and enough $$$$$$ lol u know how that is!








man i can't WAIT for the shows http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (mk3gtigirl)*

well whateva u get done, as long as its drivable, u should still show it















yea im all to well familiar w the $$$ issue when it comes 2 the $ for mods








here check out http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3115009 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif we are working on moving the girl g2g and combining it w this event ... i guess







... it's still in the works


----------



## mk3gtigirl (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_well whateva u get done, as long as its drivable, u should still show it















yea im all to well familiar w the $$$ issue when it comes 2 the $ for mods








here check out http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3115009 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif we are working on moving the girl g2g and combining it w this event ... i guess







... it's still in the works
















haha yea i was reading that before... love bbq's.. dub&grub is a good one. i'll check it out http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (mk3gtigirl)*

Hey mk3gtigirl Welcome! I saw you the other night at Fridays, but didn't realize till after you walked by








It's so nice out today, maybe I can get some pix done for you girlies today. Everytime I'm ready it gets dark.


----------



## mk3gtigirl (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_Hey mk3gtigirl Welcome! I saw you the other night at Fridays, but didn't realize till after you walked by








It's so nice out today, maybe I can get some pix done for you girlies today. Everytime I'm ready it gets dark.















really? yeah jon and i were there for my friend's bday eating dinner...you should've screamed!







what's up? how are you & steve? and what is this i'm hearing of a new 1.8t?!?! what happened to the white one?


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (DonnaMarie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DonnaMarie* »_
Nick- you better be doing your job.

_Modified by DonnaMarie at 7:03 AM 3-12-2007_

of course i am


----------



## GTIxpinay (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (DonnaMarie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DonnaMarie* »_
Johanna- you work for Apple?? Discounts or what?



yah just tell me what you want, and i'll see what i can do for you.


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (mk3gtigirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk3gtigirl* »_














really? yeah jon and i were there for my friend's bday eating dinner...you should've screamed!







what's up? how are you & steve? and what is this i'm hearing of a new 1.8t?!?! *what happened to the white one?*

















still waitin on seein the new one


----------



## mk3gtigirl (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
















still waitin on seein the new one
















whoa! ouch...







how'd it happen?


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: (mk3gtigirl)*

page 25 is all mine










_Quote, originally posted by *mk3gtigirl* »_







woops i've been missing for the past 24 pages!








hey ladies!!!!








let's see here...
the first dub - 1992 cabriolet









the second dub - 1999.5 jetta gls









the third and current - 98 gti vr6 [aka the http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif of my life]








gti will look veryyyy different in the spring
















hey girl!! nice to see ya here







havent seen you two in so long, hope all is welll


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (mk3gtigirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk3gtigirl* »_
whoa! ouch...







how'd it happen?

sum stoopid chik w a suv ran a stop sign


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (mk3gtigirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk3gtigirl* »_
whoa! ouch...







how'd it happen?

What Gixxie said...Steve was driving my car on Fords Ave coming home from work, and boom some stupid girl ran the stop sign then stopped in the middle of the lane because she realized there was oncoming traffic so Steve hit her. Only 30 mph but enough to have them total it. He was about a minute and a half of being home =( What can you do though S*** happens, but he's ok and that's what matters!
The hatred I fell towards bad drivers and those on Provisional that runs stop signs...Grrrr


----------



## Susie1220 (Jun 30, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*

Damn...this thread moves too fast for me!! Whats good ladies?!


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (Susie1220)*








yea it does








nuthin much @ wrk fighting w the comp







its bein a royal pita







lost my finished ncr form fwice already







corrupted files = the suck


----------



## giveitupandddance (Nov 3, 2006)

someone loan me some money. 
haha.. i left my debit card at home and have no cash. 
i have 80 cents, which is 45 cents away from a soda.


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (giveitupandddance)*

i wish i could help







but all i have is 30 cents


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (Susie1220)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Susie1220* »_Damn...this thread moves too fast for me!! Whats good ladies?!









It sure does, I have to sign on during work to keep up...even though I shouldn't be surfing the net...hahahahhaa


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_
It sure does, I have to sign on during work to keep up...even though I shouldn't be surfing the net...hahahahhaa









F work


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*








of course ud say that







u dont work


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_







of course ud say that







u dont work
















of course i do







i washed a car today


----------



## Susie1220 (Jun 30, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_
It sure does, I have to sign on during work to keep up...even though I shouldn't be surfing the net...hahahahhaa









Me either....but all 3 of my bosses are out today!!! w00t!


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (Susie1220)*

my boss is supposta leave 3:30 ! wtf !







she's still here !


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_my boss is supposta leave 3:30 ! wtf !







she's still here !
















just leave, but b very very sneaky


----------



## GLIprep (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: Everyone :laugh: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
Hi !!








when was that pic taken ??

















sorry for the slow response. the answer is Fall Show N Go '06.


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_







of course ud say that







u dont work
















so basically... he got himself a sugar momma


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_
of course i do







i washed a car today









Get a real job!





















Slacker


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (Susie1220)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Susie1220* »_
Me either....but all 3 of my bosses are out today!!! w00t! 

Mine are all here and one is the cubicle on front of me...







Any little sound coming toward me, I just minimize and have a mini stroke...LMAO


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: Everyone :laugh: (GLIprep)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLIprep* »_
sorry for the slow response. the answer is Fall Show N Go '06.

haha thats ok http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ... yea i never went 2 the fall SnG


----------



## mk3gtigirl (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_
What Gixxie said...Steve was driving my car on Fords Ave coming home from work, and boom some stupid girl ran the stop sign then stopped in the middle of the lane because she realized there was oncoming traffic so Steve hit her. Only 30 mph but enough to have them total it. He was about a minute and a half of being home =( What can you do though S*** happens, but he's ok and that's what matters!
The hatred I fell towards bad drivers and those on Provisional that runs stop signs...Grrrr























sorry to hear, rosie http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif that really stinks. people CANNOT drive nowadays it's the worst...especially the young ones.







glad steve is okay and hey, you got a NEW(er) jetta!


----------



## mk3gtigirl (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_
It sure does, I have to sign on during work to keep up...even though I shouldn't be surfing the net...hahahahhaa









i work in IT







i get FULL access


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (mk3gtigirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk3gtigirl* »_
i work in IT







i get FULL access










I have full access but shouldn't be on the web other then work related http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## mk3gtigirl (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MissVeeDub* »_page 25 is all mine









hey girl!! nice to see ya here







havent seen you two in so long, hope all is welll









hey missy! haven't seen u two either! gettin' ready to make my car look good







how are things with you?


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (mk3gtigirl)*


----------



## mk3gtigirl (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_

I have full access but shouldn't be on the web other then work related http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif

BOO to that! we block everyone here too...just the work related stuff like boring engineering websites







but i _could_ open up the internet for everyone....and then i'd lose my job probably








they're using the "honor system"







i'd be on that thing all day!


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (mk3gtigirl)*


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: (mk3gtigirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk3gtigirl* »_
hey missy! haven't seen u two either! gettin' ready to make my car look good







how are things with you?

things are really good







i really can't wait to see what you do with the gti, i will always have a soft spot for mk3 golfs/gtis...i miss driving mine everyday... one day...one day i will be back in a mk3 4door golf w/vr swap, that's one of my many dreams








do you have any progress pics of the gti?


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*

Here you go girls...finally I took some quick shots in my driveway so you can get a peak of my new V-Dub.








2004.5 VW Jetta 1.8T GLI
















































It's not my white one I always wanted but it will do


----------



## DubChik77 (Jan 25, 2002)

*Re: (DonnaMarie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DonnaMarie* »_
Danielle- get RID of those things perm!!


donna has no love for the fangs


----------



## DubChik77 (Jan 25, 2002)

*Re: (DubChik77)*

attention mk4 peeps 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3108063
help a local guy out, i know someone wants that rear euro bumper


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_Here you go girls...finally I took some quick shots in my driveway so you can get a peak of my new V-Dub.








2004.5 VW Jetta 1.8T GLI
















































It's not my white one I always wanted but it will do









very nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif cant wait to see it tonight http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
PS: if anyone likes those wheels, Gixxie is selling a set of 3 of them but in 17s


----------



## dog_poopie (May 27, 2006)

so the car would be a tripod..


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

nice GLi Rosie, out of all the jettas, a GLi is probably the only one i'd get for myself as a project car. love that color too.


----------



## Armyxdeevubbin (Mar 20, 2006)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*

hope everyone had an outstanding monday...
looking forward to st. pattys day! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mk3gtigirl (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (Armyxdeevubbin)*

congrats on the car, rosie! i like white cars too







but certain cars look better in certain colors...that's def hott esp. with those wheels...best of luck with it! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (dog_poopie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dog_poopie* »_so the car would be a tripod.. 

buy the 4th wheel and have perfect set for a good price


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (BMPolska)*

just because i won pg 26


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*

Good Morning everyone!
How has everyone been? I was away last week and then when I got back I had to practice for the baking competition that the team i was on WON last night.
Hope that everyone is well


----------



## GLIprep (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*

whoever made that graphic above is awesome. looks so cool!


----------



## mk3gtigirl (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MissVeeDub* »_
things are really good







i really can't wait to see what you do with the gti, i will always have a soft spot for mk3 golfs/gtis...i miss driving mine everyday... one day...one day i will be back in a mk3 4door golf w/vr swap, that's one of my many dreams








do you have any progress pics of the gti?

i can't wait to see what *i* do with the gti







soon enough though! i need some good weather and that tax return check and i'm set! haha...no progress pics yet, dunno if i will let any of those leak out...


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (mk3gtigirl)*

any of you jersey people make it to the bridgewater GTG last night? 103 cars and 2 cops.


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (mk3gtigirl)*

GOOD MORNING GIRLS







One more day closer to Friday








Thanks girls...I know white is an awesome color on a car but what can I do. The hunt for the first one was hectic enough and I needed a car. I didn't want a GLI being that its mostly already played with but I will be taking alot of and changing it up. I have alot of parts for it being it was all going on my white one before it got totalled, but atleast I didn't put it on yet or else I would be out alot of freaking molah! 
If anyone is interested I am selling the side skirts and the front lip, just PM me. I will be probably selling the rims as well, they are 18" but not until my other rims are ready to be put on, I have some work to do with them.


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*

Yea I was there last night, it was a really good turn-out...wow that's alot of cars, I thought it was only 86 but like 86 isn't a good turn-out either. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Does anyone know if the kid even got a ticket???


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_Good Morning everyone!
How has everyone been? I was away last week and then when I got back I had to practice for the baking competition that *the team i was on WON last night.*
Hope that everyone is well









CONGRATS! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (GLIprep)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLIprep* »_whoever made that graphic above is awesome. looks so cool!

That would be Gixxie http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_Yea I was there last night, it was a really good turn-out...wow that's alot of cars, I thought it was only 86 but like 86 isn't a good turn-out either. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Does anyone know if the kid even got a ticket???

Correction it was 103 cars and no tickets to anyone as we know so far...that car didn't get a ticket either who got pulled over in his spot http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_
Correction it was 103 cars and no tickets to anyone as we know so far...that car didn't get a ticket either who got pulled over in his spot http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

i was in the white vr coupe that split when the cops showed up. someone said last week they were inspecting cars, so i had to leave before that happened. she isn't exactly legal. but i came back 15min later with my black gti.


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MyCarIsRed* »_
i was in the white vr coupe that split when the cops showed up. someone said last week they were inspecting cars, so i had to leave before that happened. she isn't exactly legal. but i came back 15min later with my black gti.









Cops didn't even bother us. They were all at the dinner when we got there


----------



## giveitupandddance (Nov 3, 2006)

morning ladies. 
its tuesday. i have no work, and my lead art director is not here yet. 
woo.


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_Here you go girls...finally I took some quick shots in my driveway so you can get a peak of my new V-Dub.








2004.5 VW Jetta 1.8T GLI
















































It's not my white one I always wanted but it will do









very nice Rosie !! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to tell ya te truth i like this color over the white







plus im sure u'll pimp that bad boy out really nice


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (GLIprep)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_Good Morning everyone!
How has everyone been? I was away last week and then when I got back I had to practice for the baking competition that the team i was on WON last night.
Hope that everyone is well









CONGRATS !!!



































we missed ya on here http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


_Quote, originally posted by *GLIprep* »_whoever made that graphic above is awesome. looks so cool!

that'd b me














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_
Cops didn't even bother us. They were all at the dinner when we got there









yeah i don't like to take chance though. i only live 3 minutes from there so it's not to big of a deal to go switch cars.
pretty sweet when the lambo showed up. it was like ants on a cracker when it pulled in!!


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*








yea i heard about the lambo







dunno y ppl sweat it







the dealer is down the street from my house so they're nuthin special cuz i c em everyday















heard it was a nice turnout lastnite http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i fell asleep early yesterday while watchin Madagascar


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

that movie was awesome. i saw it on a plane to colorado. ON MY PRIVATE TV IN FIRST CLASS BITCHZ!!!! 

it was a fluke... i'm too poor to fly first class.


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*

i http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif 1st class















that movie is great ....i passed out 2 t tho and the main menu was playin over and over again till i woke up 2day mornin


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_i http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif 1st class















that movie is great ....i passed out 2 t tho and the main menu was playin over and over again till i woke up 2day mornin























nice.


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

speaking of movies...
do NOT go see Reno 911.....what a wase of money!!!!! i totally fell for the stupid commercials lol


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*

really that bad ??







i kinda wanted 2 c it http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MissVeeDub* »_speaking of movies...
do NOT go see Reno 911.....what a wase of money!!!!! i totally fell for the stupid commercials lol

x2 http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif WASTE OF MONEY!!! It wasn't even as funny as the commercials and was more dumb then anything.


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
very nice Rosie !! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to tell ya te truth i like this color over the white







plus im sure u'll pimp that bad boy out really nice
















Thanks, I'm trying. I did a few stuff to it already so we shall see what it turns out to be in the future...hopefully soon!








The Lambo was nice and the color was sweet but nothing to drool over. I rather have seen a lotus







People make such a big deal over nothing.
Yea not a good idea to chance it with the cops, atleast you were close to home to be able to switch your cars out.


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_
x2 http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif WASTE OF MONEY!!! It wasn't even as funny as the commercials and was more dumb then anything.









complete waste...
it was five us that went to see it, it was between zodiac and Reno, SHOULD have stuck to zodiac
......we seriously walked out the threater and the other like.....4 people that were there besides us were already gone through half of it....
when we walked out we were like WTF? that was really stupid....and not in a funny way at all.


----------



## giveitupandddance (Nov 3, 2006)

you guys are crazy! 
reno 911 was hilarious!! 
terry??! south beatch! 
amazing.

oh... and it's WAY too nice out to be sitting here at work with nothing to do!!!


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (giveitupandddance)*








ill prolly end up buyin that movie anyway















yea seein the sun outside makes me wanna fake bein sick juss so i can leave


----------



## giveitupandddance (Nov 3, 2006)

right?!! me too!! 
i think i'm gonna go grab some lunch just so i can get outside.


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_
Cops didn't even bother us. They were all at the dinner when we got there









i saw that when i was on my way home, for a second i thought they all followed you guys


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (giveitupandddance)*


_Quote, originally posted by *giveitupandddance* »_right?!! me too!! 
i think i'm gonna go grab some lunch just so i can get outside.

my boss went out n got me McDs







so that beats goin out 4 lunch


----------



## DonnaMarie (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

I'm so MIA once in a while. Sorry girls!
Do we have a date yet planned for the GTG? Hopefully work it around other vw gtg's as well as my graduation on may 20th. Yes- I graduated in December but the walk is in May. Blah. Anything?
What else is going on? Still no word on my car. My boy RIPPED the 99 apart and it's supposed to be getting towed to the JUNKYARD today. There's like, NOT a damn thing left on it.
Bernardsville, NJ VW..... sick. Besides grandma next door... the only other family I got in the country is in Bernardsville.
Um- slept through two phone calls to work today because someone had my up until 345. So not psyched. Ah well. Day off, nothing to do, no car to work on. :-(
Tomorrow night I'm going to the Old School GTG... I believe this month it's in Queens. Who is going? Tania- I wish you were! Gix- come down for this!!! Then theres the kean gtg in Union, NJ Thursday night...nd my gtg at Dave and Busters in Farmingdale, NY this Saturday night.


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (giveitupandddance)*


_Quote, originally posted by *giveitupandddance* »_you guys are crazy! 
reno 911 was hilarious!! 
terry??! south beatch! 
amazing.

oh... and it's WAY too nice out to be sitting here at work with nothing to do!!!









Don't get me wrong, there were some funny parts but not like i expected!








I think that if you watch the tv shows then it would be more appealing but I really never watched the show so maybe that's whay I didn't think it was all that funny. I will probably get the DVD, too being that I buy every DVD or atleast I try to have a sorted collection...


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (DonnaMarie)*

DONNA !!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
yea there is so much stuff goin on !! i dunno if imna mak it 2 the g2g tomorrow







imna try tho !! http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

I'll be at the Easton Ave GTG http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_I'll be at the Easton Ave GTG http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

x2
pg 27 mine


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (giveitupandddance)*


_Quote, originally posted by *giveitupandddance* »_right?!! me too!! 
i think i'm gonna go grab some lunch just so i can get outside.

yesterday was awesome! i got my motorcycle started (finally) at lunch time and rode around for a bit. then after work i went for another quick ride. i'd go today, but i'm on a wii hunt








plus it has a coolant leak needs fixing. parts are cheap and easy to fix, but i have to wait for them to come in to the dealership.
anyone want to buy a 99 sv650?


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*

ugh !! 2day would b a great day 4 a bike ride !! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
fix that bish up n keep it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

Since i won the page, i'll do the honors of posting the pic


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*

http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif thank u !


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif thank u !









dont worry, i got this under control


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_
dont worry, i got this under control






































GOOD JOB POLSKA! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*









I'm so ready to go home already


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*

gixxie thanks








cant wait me and the BF are taking Url down to the beach today


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*

LMFAO !! when i read Url at 1st i thougt u ment like an image url


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_LMFAO !! when i read Url at 1st i thougt u ment like an image url 









Cute







But he is actually named after "Brian Urlacker" from the chicago bears.








I did not name him....I wanted to name his something car related, but I did not buy him so my name was not on the top of the list. But hey....the name does suit him rather well


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
Cute







But he is actually named after "Brian Urlacker" from the chicago bears.








I did not name him....I wanted to name his something car related, but I did not buy him so my name was not on the top of the list. But hey....the name does suit him rather well









your car must have some serious work done then, because Urlacher is a beast


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_
your car must have some serious work done then, because Urlacher is a beast









Url's my dog


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*

Url is the cutest !!!







he needs 2 come n meets Rosies doggies http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
Url's my dog









nvm then, your dog must be a beast then


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
Url's my dog









What kind of dog?


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_
What kind of dog?

BOXER PUPPY


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
BOXER PUPPY












thats what i want to get


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_
thats what i want to get









If you ever have the opportunity to get one DO IT! They are EXCELLENT dogs. If you ever go to any shows.....he most likely will be going to SNG.


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
If you ever have the opportunity to get one DO IT! They are EXCELLENT dogs. If you ever go to any shows.....he most likely will be going to SNG.

cant wait to see him at show n go http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1euroA6 (Nov 12, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*

I must say this has to be one of the best threads on this site.... everyone is so chill... I cant waity for all of you to come to Show n Go.... hopefully we will have another huge turnout like we did spring 06.....


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
BOXER PUPPY












That's awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ...My boyfriend and I have 2 ourselves..a brindle boy named Rox, he will be 5 this Saturday on St. Patty's Day and we just got another one, she is 5 months and named Peyton (No not after the football player). She looks just like yours. I don't have any pictures with me at work but this is the only one I have:









I bring Rox all the time but its hard now to take both...being its getting warmer out she can come out more often


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (1euroA6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1euroA6* »_I must say this has to be one of the best threads on this site.... everyone is so chill... I cant waity for all of you to come to Show n Go.... hopefully we will have another huge turnout like we did spring 06..... 

you should put some A8 monoblocks on your car...just so happens i have set


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (1euroA6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1euroA6* »_I must say this has to be one of the best threads on this site.... everyone is so chill... I cant waity for all of you to come to Show n Go.... hopefully we will have another huge turnout like we did spring 06..... 

It's the best thread because its a girls thread


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_
That's awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ...My boyfriend and I have 2 ourselves..a brindle boy named Rox, he will be 5 this Saturday on St. Patty's Day and we just got another one, she is 5 months and named Peyton (No not after the football player). She looks just like yours. I don't have any pictures with me at work but this is the only one I have:









I bring Rox all the time but its hard now to take both...being its getting warmer out she can come out more often










AWWW SO CUTE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*

Boxers are the best dogs ever. No one will be able to change my mind about that and they think they are so human like. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif My brother and sister have Pits and I like them to but they just don't compare.


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_Boxers are the best dogs ever. No one will be able to change my mind about that and they think they are so human like. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif My brother and sister have Pits and I like them to but they just don't compare.









They def. do think that they are humans.....do I have some stories for you


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (1euroA6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1euroA6* »_I must say this has to be one of the best threads on this site.... everyone is so chill... I cant waity for all of you to come to Show n Go.... hopefully we will have another huge turnout like we did spring 06..... 

oh look who found this thread







of course its the best







i started it


----------



## CabbyLUV326 (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_Here you go girls...finally I took some quick shots in my driveway so you can get a peak of my new V-Dub.








2004.5 VW Jetta 1.8T GLI
















































It's not my white one I always wanted but it will do









hey rosie...congrats on the gli.....she looks awsome!!!!!! good luck with it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CabbyLUV326 (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: (CabbyLUV326)*

hey girlies...have been away from the forum for a few days...am down in VA till tomorrow...i hope everyone had a great weekend...


----------



## CabbyLUV326 (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: (CabbyLUV326)*

Gixxie.... i saw ur blog on myspace for April 15th as a g2g @ bear mntain sounds good for me.... are we crusin up there as a big grou?? or just whoever is near each other and meeting there??


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (CabbyLUV326)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CabbyLUV326* »_Gixxie.... i saw ur blog on myspace for April 15th as a g2g @ bear mntain sounds good for me.... are we crusin up there as a big grou?? or just whoever is near each other and meeting there??

there will probably be a bunch of small cruises since everyone coming is all over the place http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*

thanks nick








but yea http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ill deff let ya know chika !


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

home from work..finally


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_ugh !! 2day would b a great day 4 a bike ride !! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
fix that bish up n keep it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









it runs fine. it's leaking from the thermostat which is an easy fix. i want a different bike so i'm just going to fix this one and sell it or trade it for a new one. the thing is in probably the best shape i've ever seen a 99 anything in. not a scratch on it. just in the market for something a little faster. ideally i want to get a 600rr or f4i. tomorrow it's coming out for sure... even if it does leak a little bit.
either way... everyone tell your friends:
99 suzuki sv650 for sale, low 10,000miles- $3200obo


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

oh...and this page is my biotch.








question....anyone know where i can get a good deal on a canopy/tent? preferrably 10x10?


_Modified by MissVeeDub at 9:43 PM 3-13-2007_


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MissVeeDub* »_oh...and this page is my biotch.








question....anyone know where i can get a good deal on a canopy/tent? preferrably 10x10?

_Modified by MissVeeDub at 9:43 PM 3-13-2007_

there is an outdoors store called campmoore. they should have an online store. everything is a pretty good deal from what i understand


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*

i'll check it out, thanks


----------



## Jmatto (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MissVeeDub* »_oh...and this page is my biotch.








question....anyone know where i can get a good deal on a canopy/tent? preferrably 10x10?

_Modified by MissVeeDub at 9:43 PM 3-13-2007_

walmart pepboys i got my 10x10 for 56 bucks


----------



## TaTasShleepAHh (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*

howdy fellow dub ladies and moderator... Hope all is well with you and yours. Just stopping by to say howdy. 

*HOWDY!!!*


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: (Jmatto)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jmatto* »_
walmart pepboys i got my 10x10 for 56 bucks 

hmm, i looked there and didnt find anything....


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

hey girls, in case you want to check out a forum I started a few years ago...it's nothing like this one lol. Gixxie has stamped this one with pimpness








but this one http://www.vwfixx.com/forums/i...m=317
is it's own forum. 
note: this is in no way meant to take any girls off here, but simply to expland our popularity through the community.


_Modified by MissVeeDub at 12:50 AM 3-14-2007_


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MissVeeDub* »_oh...and this page is my biotch.








question....anyone know where i can get a good deal on a canopy/tent? preferrably 10x10?

_Modified by MissVeeDub at 9:43 PM 3-13-2007_

got a 10x10 last year before show n go at target for 20$ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ...then returned it the next day


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

what the hell! 20 bucks? i have been looking online for the past few hours and i can't find anything under 90 bucks...
i'll just have to visit the stores and see for myself. lol


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MissVeeDub* »_what the hell! 20 bucks? i have been looking online for the past few hours and i can't find anything under 90 bucks...
i'll just have to visit the stores and see for myself. lol

it was one of those sales where all the camping stuff was on sale


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

you lucky bastid haha


----------



## DonnaMarie (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*

omg. girls are crazy! nick, you're so lucky youre a guy. so lucky AND you can pee standing up, outside, etc...
ah needed to get that out. lol


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (DonnaMarie)*

Wats up girls !?! http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif







no coffee 2day mornin' = long day WooHoo !!!


----------



## mk3gtigirl (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MissVeeDub* »_what the hell! 20 bucks? i have been looking online for the past few hours and i can't find anything under 90 bucks...
i'll just have to visit the stores and see for myself. lol

target? costco? 
yikes  $109.99 http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MissVeeDub* »_hey girls, in case you want to check out a forum I started a few years ago...it's nothing like this one lol. Gixxie has stamped this one with pimpness








*but this one http://www.vwfixx.com/forums/i...m=317
is it's own forum. *
note: this is in no way meant to take any girls off here, but simply to expland our popularity through the community.


http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MissVeeDub* »_oh...and this page is my biotch.








question....anyone know where i can get a good deal on a canopy/tent? preferrably 10x10?

_Modified by MissVeeDub at 9:43 PM 3-13-2007_

I got mine in Walmart last year for like 80 bucks or was it 60 either way its well worth it. You have to look more by the fishing and hunting because it wasn't by the camping persay







If you don't see it you have to ask because they go quick and sometimes they get hidden behind other stuff, I found mine behind all the crappy ones you have to put together and it was the last one... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif You might have to wait for the Spring seasonal stuff to arrive. Some places don't carry the canopys all year round.


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*

damn







i need one of these too


----------



## CabbyLUV326 (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*

Good morning girls.... how is everyone doing?? i still have a 4.5 hour drive home today














but should be fun


----------



## CabbyLUV326 (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_damn







i need one of these too 









those are awsome too have for shows!!! except when it decides to be extremly windy!


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (CabbyLUV326)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CabbyLUV326* »_Good morning girls.... how is everyone doing?? i still have a 4.5 hour drive home today














but should be fun 

wtf







where the heck r u ??


----------



## mk3gtigirl (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_damn







i need one of these too 










http://www.walmart.com/catalog...33511 







walmart $89.88 online only AND it's 12 x 12


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (mk3gtigirl)*








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif niice !! thanks !


----------



## mk3gtigirl (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*









iT'S SO NiCE 0UTSiDE! who wants to go to the beach?!


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (mk3gtigirl)*

my best friend is on spring break sumwhere on a beach rite now














$&*[email protected]$#%@ work !!


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (mk3gtigirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk3gtigirl* »_








iT'S SO NiCE 0UTSiDE! who wants to go to the beach?!









I DO !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I went to the beach last night to see the sunset and it was a little chilly - the breeze coming off the water made it kind of cold


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (DonnaMarie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DonnaMarie* »_omg. girls are crazy! nick, you're so lucky youre a guy. so lucky AND you can pee standing up, outside, etc...
ah needed to get that out. lol








what happened? did Danielle not wanna pull over so u can pee again?


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


----------



## GLIprep (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

just got back from the park with my boyfriend on our lunch breaks. 76 said my car's thermometer








sunroof open, music up.


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (GLIprep)*

u suck !!!














im in a office where we have heaters on cuz its cold !!!


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (CabbyLUV326)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CabbyLUV326* »_Good morning girls.... how is everyone doing?? i still have a 4.5 hour drive home today














but should be fun 

more bridgewater people!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_u suck !!!














im in a office where we have heaters on cuz its cold !!!
























x2


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (GLIprep)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLIprep* »_just got back from the park with my boyfriend on our lunch breaks. 76 said my car's thermometer








sunroof open, music up.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Me too but mine I think said 78º







I didn't want to come back in from lunch.


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*

ugh !! is it 5 yet !?!?!?!


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_ugh !! is it 5 yet !?!?!?!









x2


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*


----------



## GLIprep (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*

anyone interested in a DubGirls sticker?








we have a million left over. come find me at Spring Show N Go. or i'll mail you one. $3 each. various colors.


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_ugh !! is it 5 yet !?!?!?!










5....i wish I was allowed to leave at 5. I am gonna be lucky if I get home around 8ish.


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (Minibabe)*

wow is it nice out, im wearing shorts and a t shirt and i was cruising around with the windows down and sunroof open


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (GLIprep)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLIprep* »_anyone interested in a DubGirls sticker?








we have a million left over. come find me at Spring Show N Go. or i'll mail you one. $3 each. various colors.









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_wow is it nice out, im wearing shorts and a t shirt and i was cruising around with the windows down and sunroof open









i hate u


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
i hate u









whoops i dropped another wheels


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_
whoops i *dropped another wheels*





































ummm ok ...


----------



## giveitupandddance (Nov 3, 2006)

i'm leaving at 5, even though i should stay until at least 6. 
i've gotta drive a couple hours to pick up the boy, and then come back, hopefully in time to go see Murphy's Law.


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (giveitupandddance)*

YESSS !! for leavin @ 5 !! WooHoo !! hahaha







have a safe trip chika http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (BMPolska)*

my motorcycle found its way out of the garage again today.








i've come to the conclusion that it is the best mode of transportation EVER. no one can argue with 
50-55mpg.


----------



## SammySJ99 (Jul 5, 2005)

Oh I want a dub girl sticker... 
I sent IM...


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MyCarIsRed* »_my motorcycle found its way out of the garage again today.








i've come to the conclusion that it is the best mode of transportation EVER. no one can argue with 
50-55mpg.

hahaha







yup ! u can go so far on 1 gallon of gas







in the summertime its the best http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SammySJ99 (Jul 5, 2005)

What color sticks to put on my dubs... 
Pics... 
the 89 is star matalic blue w/ helios interior








the 01 is a blue/purple color...


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (SammySJ99)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif go w silver stickers







i think white might be too bright ... i have white vwvortex.com stickers on my rear windows and it looks butt







imna change em 2 silver http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SammySJ99 (Jul 5, 2005)

the 01 has grey... so maybe silver or grey... 
the 89 i was thinking silver?


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (SammySJ99)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif yup ! well my other silver ones look more like grey since its kinda transparent and i have tint ... so that would match ur the best too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (SammySJ99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SammySJ99* »_the 01 has grey... so maybe silver or grey... 
the 89 i was thinking silver?

get the ones that look etched http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_
get the ones that look etched http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








i juss said the silver ones







pay attention


----------



## giveitupandddance (Nov 3, 2006)

it's almost 5!


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (giveitupandddance)*

i know !!







im doin everythin i can imagine 2 make time pass !














i even ate sum old fortune cookie that was in my desk


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_







i juss said the silver ones







pay attention


















for a person who made stickers at your old job you should know theres a difference between silver and etched


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*

and 4 sum1 that did not wrk at my old job u should know never 2 question me


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_









thats soo me


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*

okie ! almost time 2 leave work !! WooHoo !!







here's sum eyecandy 4 u girls


----------



## giveitupandddance (Nov 3, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

haha...
my creative lead sent me an IM saying he'd be right over to talk about some stuff i was working on today. 
that was like 20 minutes ago. 
i am NOT waiting for him. 
i WILL be leaving at 5! they can't make me stay. 
haha...


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
hahaha







yup ! u can go so far on 1 gallon of gas







in the summertime its the best http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

do you ride? or just on the back?


----------



## CabbyLUV326 (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: (GLIprep)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLIprep* »_anyone interested in a DubGirls sticker?








we have a million left over. come find me at Spring Show N Go. or i'll mail you one. $3 each. various colors.










hey .... i would like a dubgirls sticker... see u at show n go


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

alright...the tent situation seems taken care of. The main problem is that we want either a White or Red tent...preferrably red. For some reason the red ones are more expensive then other colors? huh...?
anyway...in case anyone is looking...
modells had a 10X10 red one for 89$
a 12x12 for 129$ yikes...
those were the best prices i found.
ok..
so how was everyone's day?


----------



## miss vdub (May 26, 2004)

hey lady loves.
a BEAUTIFUL day in philly...my car told me it was 82







she got a nice wash today!

also, just so you guys know, im the one selling the dubgirls stickers. i had them made last year when dubgirls.net was still up! but anyways i have lots left, and shirts too. let me know if anyone is interested.


----------



## GLIprep (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: (CabbyLUV326)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CabbyLUV326* »_hey .... i would like a dubgirls sticker... see u at show n go

awesome. we'll be in the GLi class. a blue and a gray next to each other


----------



## i43reasonswhy143 (Mar 4, 2007)

*Re: (GLIprep)*


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

hot stuff^


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MissVeeDub* »_hot stuff^

i never liked mk5s but theyre starting to grow on me for certain reasons







sweet car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jmatto (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_
i never liked mk5s but theyre starting to grow on me for certain reasons







sweet car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

same thing http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (Jmatto)*

my day just started and i already want it to be over








Morning everyone








EDIT - (at work and i don't have the picture on my computer) 


_Modified by Minibabe at 10:12 AM 3-15-2007_


----------



## mk3gtigirl (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_my day just started and i already want it to be over








Morning everyone









blah, mine too http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif but at least it's thursday! and payday for me 2morrow








gooooooooooooood morning!


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (mk3gtigirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk3gtigirl* »_
blah, mine too http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif but at least it's thursday! and payday for me 2morrow








gooooooooooooood morning!








Nice....mine was yesterday. So now I have nothing to look forward to until next Wednesday http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*

So I put gas in my car this morning......$40.00 later the tank in full








But I did the mileage calculation and I got 29mpg this past tank








I got something like 383 miles out of one tank. I don't remember exactly but I did take a picture just in case no one believed me


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (i43reasonswhy143)*


_Quote, originally posted by *i43reasonswhy143* »_










http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







niiice !!! mk5s r startin 2 grow on me too







i think the .:R GTI did it 4 me


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

Mornin' girls ! http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif







i hope my day don't drag ... looks so far now that i finished all my work imna be organizing the office http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## 1euroA6 (Nov 12, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

Good morning ladies......... i know that i speak for everyone when i say i wish it was 5 oclock already





















..... god i hate wrk...


----------



## mk3gtigirl (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_







Nice....mine was yesterday. So now I have nothing to look forward to until next Wednesday http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

ahh lucky you! i get paid every 2wks


----------



## mk3gtigirl (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_Mornin' girls ! http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif







i hope my day don't drag ... looks so far now that i finished all my work imna be organizing the office http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 








i do that...a) when i have no work and b) because i work in a room with 3 guys so you can imagine the junk















where do all you girlies work?


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (mk3gtigirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk3gtigirl* »_







i do that...a) when i have no work and b) because i work in a room with 3 guys so you can imagine the junk















where do all you girlies work?

i just do it when i don't feel like doing any actual work.


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

i'm in the same boat....
i have to drive to Farmington, CT for work today....
about 2 hours away, and then drive back at 6...not looking forward to it...
i took this pic last night at my club meet....
came out freekin dark as hell, but it had potential lol


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (1euroA6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1euroA6* »_Good morning ladies......... i know that i speak for everyone when i say i wish it was 5 oclock already





















..... god i hate wrk... 

ya think














well sumtimes i dont mind bein @ wrk ... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif this one has internet unlike my last job


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk3gtigirl* »_







i do that...a) when i have no work and b) because i work in a room with 3 guys so you can imagine the junk















where do all you girlies work?

lets see ... i worked 4yrs 4 a beer distributor as a graphic designer ... recetly i quit and work now for Minuteman Press http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif + im a part-time beer promo model










_Quote, originally posted by *MissVeeDub* »_i'm in the same boat....
i have to drive to Farmington, CT for work today....
about 2 hours away, and then drive back at 6...not looking forward to it...
i took this pic last night at my club meet....
came out freekin dark as hell, but it had potential lol









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







nice pic girl !!







i need 2 take sum new pix too


----------



## mk3gtigirl (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
lets see ... i worked 4yrs 4 a beer distributor as a graphic designer ... recetly i quit and work now for Minuteman Press http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif + im a part-time beer promo model









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







nice pic girl !!







i need 2 take sum new pix too









daaaamn look @ us girlies...drivin dubs and in the corporate world!


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (mk3gtigirl)*








*high fives* !


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (mk3gtigirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk3gtigirl* »_







i do that...a) when i have no work and b) because i work in a room with 3 guys so you can imagine the junk















where do all you girlies work?

I work as an engineer designing RF amplifiers. It pays the bills and I love everyone here. Its a great atmosphere.....I just ran to the deli to go and get breakfast


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*

nice !!1!!11


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_nice !!1!!11









It was yummy - egg omelet with cheese salt and pepper


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

Morning Ladies...the Easton Ave meet last night was great! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Well I won't be on most of today being that our server is being repaired at work today so I won't be able to use the internet till its back up and running...its going down at 11 http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
This is going to make the day drag even more...4:30PM can't come fast enough! 
Gixxie can you PM the information to that meet tonight and I will check it as soon as I can. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I know I'm going to have a few pages to read when I get back on here


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*

I figured I'd post some pictures before I go...not the greatest I took them with my camera phone but I'm bored.
At Rite-Aid in Fords, some GTI parked by me:








Picking up my car at the dealer on 03/09/07:


----------



## giveitupandddance (Nov 3, 2006)

morning ladies!
i work at JWT/Wunderman (JWT.com if you care) as a graphic designer. 
i work on the Ford campaign. 
i have to work a 9 hour day today to make up for my coming in late every day this week. haha. sucks. 
but it's Thursday. and Thursday means bowling! Team Scumbag. woooo!
haha.


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (giveitupandddance)*


_Quote, originally posted by *giveitupandddance* »_morning ladies!
i work at JWT/Wunderman (JWT.com if you care) as a graphic designer. 
i work on the Ford campaign. 
i have to work a 9 hour day today to make up for my coming in late every day this week. haha. sucks. 
but it's Thursday. and Thursday means bowling! Team Scumbag. woooo!
haha.

good luck http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I suck at bowling but its alot of fun
Today I leave work at 3:30....I'm going to look at a car!!!!!!!!!!
Gixxie, you want to meet up for dinner? We are going to be in the area around 6:30ish and probably be done around 7ish.


----------



## giveitupandddance (Nov 3, 2006)

nice!! what kind of car??
saturday we get to go pick up my boyfriend's new scirocco. <3
yay! now he won't bother me about driving my car! haha


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (giveitupandddance)*


_Quote, originally posted by *giveitupandddance* »_nice!! what kind of car??
saturday we get to go pick up my boyfriend's new scirocco. <3
yay! now he won't bother me about driving my car! haha

2004 GLI 1.8T


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
good luck http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I suck at bowling but its alot of fun
Today I leave work at 3:30....I'm going to look at a car!!!!!!!!!!
Gixxie, you want to meet up for dinner? We are going to be in the area around 6:30ish and probably be done around 7ish.

chika !! we're gonna b @ the kean g2g its off the parkway in union ... thats on the way 2 the dealer ship







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif u guys should stop by !! ... well ...
PM sent http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

good afternoon ladies


----------



## DonnaMarie (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

mama- can't wait to see you tonight! we'll be there around normal time- 830-845 but we gotta leave around 1045. i gotta stop you know where on the way home. holluh atcha gurl! miss you!


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (DonnaMarie)*

I KNOW !!!







I CANT WAIT !!!


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (RS21400)*

now.
_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_
Picking up my car at the dealer on 03/09/07:










isn't that the savani racing guy? he works at bernardsville vw


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MyCarIsRed* »_now.
isn't that the savani racing guy? he works at bernardsville vw 

yessir http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MyCarIsRed* »_now.
isn't that the savani racing guy? he works at bernardsville vw 

Yes he is my friend and my car salesman...I was his first sale








Woohoo internets back up and running at work


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*

EYECANDY !!!!!!!








 

i got bored @ wrk and Pshopped my friends car


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_EYECANDY !!!!!!!








 

i got bored @ wrk and Pshopped my friends car
















moderator approved http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_EYECANDY !!!!!!!








 

i got bored @ wrk and Pshopped my friends car

















HOTNESS! I LOVE IT...you need to help me with my car when I get a good pic. Please


----------



## dog_poopie (May 27, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







niiice !!! mk5s r startin 2 grow on me too







i think the .:R GTI did it 4 me









dont worry gixxie.. mine will grow on ya tooo


----------



## dog_poopie (May 27, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_










look at the clock.. and the stop light in the back change.. thats cool as hell


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (dog_poopie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dog_poopie* »_
dont worry gixxie.. mine will grow on ya tooo









LMFAO




























Dirty boy!


----------



## mk3gtigirl (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (RS21400)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif we've all got some good jobs! yay for us...i'm ****'in BEAT! up since 5:30 this morning and i'm babysitting..just made 48 cupcakes too







yum


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

Guess Ill chime in,
Hi to all the Dub Gals
Heres my baby boy when I first got him...


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_
LMFAO




























Dirty boy!









good thing polska will bring his machete with him to the next gtg


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*

So, my day could not have gotten worse until I got to the dealership in Jersey (took me 2-1/2 hrs because of traffic); took the new car for a test drive, the sales guy and I worked out a couple of numbers......he goes into the back.....comes back out and tells me that there is a PROBLEM! 
He puts the carfax report down on the table and says your "odometer" has been tampered with! I was like WHAT!!!!!






















So, now I have to go back to Smithtown







to get them to fix this. The sales guy in Jersey says that it takes FOREVER to get this fixed......so angry right now








Sorry Gixxie we left the dealership and it was pouring....




_Modified by Minibabe at 7:32 AM 3-16-2007_


----------



## DonnaMarie (Feb 11, 2004)

Good seeing you last night Gix. Miss your a$$. Boobs look good though. haha. Talk about random. People were prolly like, huh?
Danielle and I decided that from now on we won't come out in the rain but we may need to keep the trips down to every other week. With traffic etc... we are just exhausted when we get home! we'll see though. we'll see.....


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (DonnaMarie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_

HOTNESS! I LOVE IT...you need to help me with my car when I get a good pic. Please









deff !!







u know chik that i got u ! http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


_Quote, originally posted by *dog_poopie* »_
dont worry gixxie.. mine will grow on ya tooo








































_Quote, originally posted by *mk3gtigirl* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif we've all got some good jobs! yay for us...i'm ****'in BEAT! up since 5:30 this morning and i'm babysitting..just made 48 cupcakes too







yum

WooHoo !!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif





































_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_Guess Ill chime in,
Hi to all the Dub Gals
Heres my baby boy when I first got him...

























hey girl !!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif nice gti !







you have anythin' done to him so far ?? how lo ago did u get it ??










_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_So, my day could not have gotten worse until I got to the dealership in Jersey (took me 2-1/2 hrs because of traffic); took the new car for a test drive, the sales guy and I worked out a couple of numbers......he goes into the back.....comes back out and tells me that there is a PROBLEM! 
He puts the carfax report down on the table and says your "odometer" has been tampered with! I was like WHAT!!!!!






















So, now I have to go back to Smithtown







to get them to fix this. The sales guy in Jersey says that it takes FOREVER to get this fixed......so angry right now








Sorry Gixxie we left the dealership and it was pouring....


damn that sux http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif







figures ... only in jerzz would they amper w that stuff








im sorrie 2 hear that chika ... try lookin maybe for a used one @ Jack Daniels dealer on rt4 in Fair Lawn i think it is ... thats where i got my baby from ... them peeps will take care of ya








and its okie







last nite was BLAH w the rain ... was stuck on the parkway doin 40 in the left lane bc sum mustang was in front of me drivin me nuts goin slow

















_Quote, originally posted by *DonnaMarie* »_Good seeing you last night Gix. Miss your a$$. Boobs look good though. haha. Talk about random. People were prolly like, huh?
Danielle and I decided that from now on we won't come out in the rain but we may need to keep the trips down to every other week. With traffic etc... we are just exhausted when we get home! we'll see though. we'll see.....









LMFAO !!!














thanx hun !





































that shirt was low







but still not as low as it couldve been








miss ya 2 !! http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_
Yes he is my friend and my car salesman...I was his first sale








Woohoo internets back up and running at work









we were laughing cause at the gtg monday he looked like he was late for a business meeting. that's when he told us he'd just gotten out of work.


----------



## GLIprep (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*

wow. this thread certainly is a LOUNGE! lol every time i check it, there are 2 new pages since my last visit. i can't keep up!


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (GLIprep)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif new pages = good thread


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

thanks gixxie, one night I will get out there - the drive was not that bad.
I really have to get this car thing fixed though because I want a GLI


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*

try this place chika http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://www.jackdanielsmotors.com/ they might haveone since they juss expanded their used portion of the dealership http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1euroA6 (Nov 12, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

Good good good morning ladies.... what a lovely snowy friday... TGIF


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif new pages = good thread























http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








GOOD MORNING GIRLIES!!!! TGIF http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_Guess Ill chime in,
Hi to all the Dub Gals
Heres my baby boy when I first got him...

























Sweet...what do you have done to it so far?


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*

WooHoo !! last day n tha WeeKend !







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif






















maybe ill do sumthin new 2 my car this sat ... hmmm ... it needs SUMTHIN ... hmmm .... *thinks*


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_WooHoo !! last day n tha WeeKend !







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif






















maybe ill do sumthin new 2 my car this sat ... hmmm ... it needs SUMTHIN ... hmmm .... *thinks*

I'm suppose to go dip my wheels


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*

our whole wheel situation is too funny


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_our whole wheel situation is too funny

















I know I can't believe that...what's next!?!?!


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*

i swear 2 god if u got a reflex silver golf id hafta kill u


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_i swear 2 god if u got a reflex silver golf id hafta kill u






































I'm done with the hatchback's they are nice but not for me!







That would be funny though if I had gotten one...there was one there at the dealer with Blue mirrors. It looked Riced out http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## giveitupandddance (Nov 3, 2006)

morning ladies!
i wish i could be excited that it's friday, but i might have to work this weekend.







stupid deadlines.
at least the boyfriend gets his car today. that'll be fun!








and lunch with all the ladies in my family on sunday.


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (giveitupandddance)*


_Quote, originally posted by *giveitupandddance* »_morning ladies!
i wish i could be excited that it's friday, but i might have to work this weekend.







stupid deadlines.
at least the boyfriend gets his car today. that'll be fun!








and lunch with all the ladies in my family on sunday.










http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif to working this weekend
Good luck w/ the new car. What kind?
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to lunch w/ the family/friends - I love those times they are great


----------



## dog_poopie (May 27, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*

boo to me staying down in florida for an extra day or 2 because of snow up north... 
hahah i guess thats not that bad








but it is raining here like some one is pouring buckets of water every where


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

Not quite sure how to quote posts, since im still new to the Tex.
Ive had him for about 4 months now, and the things I have added to him so far:
GIAC Chip
Euro Switch
R32 Short Shifter
Pioneer Avic Z1 Navigation H/U
MkV Look Headlights
Things to be added in spring :
Bilstein/H&R Sport Combo
Neuspeed Adjustable RSW
Neuspeed P-Flo Intake
TT Cat-Back Exhaust w/ Borla Muffler
18" Huffs Replica wheels w/ 225/40R18 UP All-Season Kumho Tires


_Modified by C.J at 11:12 AM 3-16-2007_


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (dog_poopie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dog_poopie* »_boo to me staying down in florida for an extra day or 2 because of snow up north... 
hahah i guess thats not that bad








*but it is raining here like some one is pouring buckets of water every where *









I rather it be raining then this ice that we have...


----------



## Jmatto (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: (RS21400)*

morning ladies


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_Not quite sure how to quote posts, since im still new to the Tex.
Ive had him for about 4 months now, and the things I have added to him so far:
GIAC Chip
Euro Switch
R32 Short Shifter
Pioneer Avic Z1 Navigation H/U
MkV Look Headlights
Things to be added in spring :
Bilstein/H&R Sport Combo
Neuspeed Adjustable RSW
Neuspeed P-Flo Intake
TT Cat-Back Exhaust w/ Borla Muffler
18" Huffs Replica wheels w/ 225/40R18 UP All-Season Kumho Tires

_Modified by C.J at 11:12 AM 3-16-2007_

Cool do you have any pics w/ all the stuff done...post em up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (Jmatto)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jmatto* »_morning ladies

Morning Joe


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*

i might b leavin early 2day !!! WooHoo !!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_i might b leavin early 2day !!! WooHoo !!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 4 U http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 4 Me...I hope we do, too! We only close for state emergencies....which is NEVER


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_i might b leavin early 2day !!! WooHoo !!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 4 U http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 4 Me...I hope we do, too! We only close for state emergencies....which is NEVER









ill call in a State emergency







u want me to ???







wats ur jobs # ?? watch .. u'll b leavin in like 15min


----------



## giveitupandddance (Nov 3, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
Good luck w/ the new car. What kind?


he's getting a scirocco. i think it's an 87. it's pretty bad. he wants to make it a track car, since his work is only like 1/2 mile from our house. 
he's got some konig wheels (not my favorite, but better than mine) and some coilovers that i told him i'm stealing. 
i don't think he's necessarily opposed to the idea, but in the end, he probably won't let me. haha.
he DID however, offer that i can drive his car and garage mine whenever i feel like saving some money and doing some work on it. 








and he got a little extra cash when he got his loan, and he told me he's opening a savings account for me just for the car fund. 
how sweet.


----------



## SammySJ99 (Jul 5, 2005)

I'm leaving for Germany in a little over 2 weeks... Going for a year... So I'm on vacation til Monday... Today is like day 4 already... LOL
I got nothin to do... I guess I could go take my car apart again... GOSH


----------



## giveitupandddance (Nov 3, 2006)

can i come with you?!


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (giveitupandddance)*


_Quote, originally posted by *giveitupandddance* »_can i come with you?!


x2


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

guess who is staying home from work today?....thats right


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (giveitupandddance)*

Read this my BF sent it to me on gmail.....I HAD TO SHARE!!!!
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3125104
(read the link that is in that)


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (Minibabe)*

good afternoon ladies


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_Read this my BF sent it to me on gmail.....I HAD TO SHARE!!!!
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3125104
(read the link that is in that)

damn!!!! haha


----------



## 1euroA6 (Nov 12, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*

OOOO how i hate this fluffy white sh*t .... the body shop is gonna leave my car out in it i know it......






















but hey at least its friday


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

speaking of body shops....mine will be at Lino's soon wohoo!


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *"Minibabe"* »_Cool do you have any pics w/ all the stuff done...post em up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I will take some pics as soon as I get my digital camera back


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MissVeeDub* »_guess who is staying home from work today?....thats right









lucky !!


----------



## giveitupandddance (Nov 3, 2006)

there's an "irish" party happening at my office. 
green snacks and guiness. 
too bad i have so much work.


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_
I will take some pics as soon as I get my digital camera back









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Sounds good


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (giveitupandddance)*


_Quote, originally posted by *giveitupandddance* »_there's an "irish" party happening at my office. 
green snacks and guiness. 
too bad i have so much work.









irish car bombs !!!


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
irish car bombs !!!

















too bad we dont have any pics of you running around like a lunatic after those irish car bombs


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
ill call in a State emergency







u want me to ???







wats ur jobs # ?? watch .. u'll b leavin in like 15min









If it was only that easy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_
too bad we dont have any pics of you running around like a lunatic after those irish car bombs
















dnt hate cuz im a fun person n ur a stick in the mudd


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_







dnt hate cuz im a fun person n ur a stick in the mudd
















im a fun person, i just dot act like a retard when i drink


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_
im a fun person, i just dot act like a retard when i drink










But you still sitck around


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_
im a fun person, i just dot act like a retard when i drink
















i beg 2 differ


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (RS21400)*

i'm out of work at 2:30!!! it should only take me 3-4 hours to get home. luckily i don't have my dub... so if i crash it's only a 4runner.


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
irish car bombs !!!

















Looks like you guys would be alot of fun to go out with......you guys go to Ocean city?


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
Looks like you guys would be alot of fun to go out with......you guys go to Ocean city?

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to Ocean City and H20 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*

ya man !! h2o !







it was a blast !! haha nick ! post that pic of me n iza passed out on the couch







its such a cute pic


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_ya man !! h2o !







it was a blast !! haha nick ! post that pic of me n iza passed out on the couch







its such a cute pic


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*








thats after a whole nite of partying
















(thats my best friend btw she has a VW but gettin her 2 sign up on tex its like pullin teeth)








it was so gorgeous down there http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

where do you guys stay?


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_where do you guys stay?

marigot beach condos


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*

Nice.....we always stay on the strip. We should def. make it a point to have a HUGE drinking night together. It would be alot of fun


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif im deff down and polska will finally b old enuff 2 go 2 Seacrets


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif im deff down and polska will finally b old enuff 2 go 2 Seacrets


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif im deff down and polska will finally b old enuff 2 go 2 Seacrets









pffft who cares about being old enough, i was drinking the weekend away regardless


----------



## GLIprep (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*

has anyone had Falken 512s as summer tires? i just bought a set as i'm in desperate need to finally replace my original F1's. just curious, alot of people recommended them to me and they were super cheap so i figured i'd give them a shot.
...or do you not talk about car stuff in the "lounge"? lol


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (GLIprep)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLIprep* »_has anyone had Falken 512s as summer tires? i just bought a set as i'm in desperate need to finally replace my original F1's. just curious, alot of people recommended them to me and they were super cheap so i figured i'd give them a shot.
...or do you not talk about car stuff in the "lounge"? lol









ive heard good things about them as well http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Armyxdeevubbin (Mar 20, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*

whats with this weatherrrrrrrr!!


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: (GLIprep)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLIprep* »_has anyone had Falken 512s as summer tires? i just bought a set as i'm in desperate need to finally replace my original F1's. just curious, alot of people recommended them to me and they were super cheap so i figured i'd give them a shot.
...or do you not talk about car stuff in the "lounge"? lol









i've talked about car stuff on here... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i actually wish there was more of it to see what the girls do and plan to do with the cars. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
but as far as the tires, i have the 452s and they grip really well in the summer. I also heard the 512 are great, so good choice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








only "complaint" i have if it even qaulifies as one...
the tread wears really quickly... it will be a year (36kmiles) in May that I have mine and the fronts are showing major wear....
















^the 452s i have..
I just searched for the treadwear, and mine are 280, but the 512s are 360 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



_Modified by MissVeeDub at 3:00 PM 3-16-2007_


----------



## dog_poopie (May 27, 2006)

my contis are 440 .. i didnt no what that ment.. but thats what they are


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: (dog_poopie)*

yeah, the higher the number, the better the treadwear.
i belive the Michelin Pilots the Gtis came with are in the low 400s..
thats why i had them on the car for like...50k miles and could have kept going lol


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*

The Pilots have been my favorite tires so far http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (dog_poopie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dog_poope* »_my contis are 440 .. i didnt no what that ment.. but thats what they are 

440 UTQG is the thread wear of the tire, which means that it will wear out 4.4 times as long. So will last you a lot longer then a tire with 280 UTQG
Edit: MissVeeDub beat me to it










_Modified by C.J at 4:16 PM 3-16-2007_


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

And basically...thats why Falkens are generaly very cheap compared to other brands....
Can easily compete with higher priced brands because they are GREAT performing tires, but don't last as long as others.


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*

It is so bad out there! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## giveitupandddance (Nov 3, 2006)

it's cold here, but only partly cloudy. 
i see the sun.








yay.


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

partly cloudy here for the moment, but were expecting snow tonight and tomorrow about 6"+ of it.


----------



## STLCTYDUBR (Oct 29, 2006)

this is a good thread,but.. girls cant drive sticks...


----------



## Armyxdeevubbin (Mar 20, 2006)

*Re: (C.J)*

weve gotten like 4 inches so far. it was 65 degrees out yesterday


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (STLCTYDUBR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *STLCTYDUBR* »_this is a good thread,but.. girls cant drive sticks...

http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif to you...I'm a girl that drives very well and a manual at that...it's funny how you come into a girls thread to talk smack!


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (Armyxdeevubbin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Armyxdeevubbin* »_weve gotten like 4 inches so far. it was 65 degrees out yesterday

We have mostly ice but it started snowing for alittle about half a inch and now its hailing again http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif My dub's not liking it. i=I have to park it and take out the Jeep. It was 78º yesterday here and the day before. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I want that back.


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: (STLCTYDUBR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *STLCTYDUBR* »_this is a good thread,but.. girls cant drive sticks...

i just have to laugh.....


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (STLCTYDUBR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *STLCTYDUBR* »_this is a good thread,but.. girls cant drive sticks...

if you have nothing positive to say please stay out of the thread


----------



## giveitupandddance (Nov 3, 2006)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MissVeeDub* »_i just have to laugh.....

x2
i love it when something happens while i'm driving and the boyfriend is like, "WHOA! nice one! you're a pretty good driver" and then (while i also HATE it) he tries to cut a corner too tightly and hits the curb. 
and girls are the bad drivers. 
i did however, almost punch him for that one....and it's the 2nd time he's done it. me - never.


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *STLCTYDUBR* »_this is a good thread,but.. girls cant drive sticks...


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_
if you have nothing positive to say please stay out of the thread









x2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
My boyfriend does the same thing sometimes...it gets annoying...


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (STLCTYDUBR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *STLCTYDUBR* »_this is a good thread,but.. girls cant drive sticks...















do urself a fave n stay out of this thread. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SammySJ99 (Jul 5, 2005)

WOW some guy is a hater... 
LOL he is jus mad cuz a girl in a dub looks soooooo good...


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (SammySJ99)*

teeheehee







so true


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (SammySJ99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SammySJ99* »_WOW some guy is a hater... 
LOL he is jus mad cuz a girl in a dub looks soooooo good...


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_









LMAO








Haters http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## 1euroA6 (Nov 12, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*

Good morning all.... 5" of snow after almost 80 on wednesday... and i have wrk this morning... ooo what lovely lovely life


----------



## Brett0712 (Aug 24, 2005)

*Re: (1euroA6)*

Yeah, tell me about it... I almost got killed on the way to the office this morning. When it snows, it seems as though people forget how to drive. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (1euroA6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1euroA6* »_Good morning all.... 5" of snow after almost 80 on wednesday... and i have wrk this morning... ooo what lovely lovely life

did we really get 5" ??














im not even up north if thats where all of o it fell


----------



## GLIprep (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: (STLCTYDUBR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *STLCTYDUBR* »_this is a good thread,but.. girls cant drive sticks...

i've never owned an automatic car. ever. manual since i was 16. 
kthanksbye.


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (GLIprep)*








lmao OWNED !!


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

sayin sumthin stoopid like that in this thread is like steppin in a bear trap


----------



## CabbyLUV326 (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: (1euroA6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1euroA6* »_Good morning all.... 5" of snow after almost 80 on wednesday... and i have wrk this morning... ooo what lovely lovely life


oh i hear yea.... i have to work a double today...














what a waste of a day

Good morning ladies... hope everyone has a good weekend


----------



## 1euroA6 (Nov 12, 2006)

*Re: (CabbyLUV326)*

Thank god i dont have to drive the audi in this nonsense weather.... unfourtnatly the car has seen its frist winter storm b/c the body shop had to keep it outside....














http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (1euroA6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1euroA6* »_Thank god i dont have to drive the audi in this nonsense weather.... unfourtnatly the car has seen its frist winter storm b/c the body shop had to keep it outside....














http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif









your body shop sucks http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## 1euroA6 (Nov 12, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*

yo tell me bout it..... i wanna strangle the guy.... but hey hes doin the work for the right price... a little snow wont kill it....


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

G'mornin Ladies....
Woke up this morning to like 8"-10" of snow and its still snowing.







when they announced only 6" at most would fall this week end, stupid weather people... 
Time to go find an empty parking lot and do some donut action








EDIT: Page 34 is MINE!!!!











_Modified by C.J at 10:57 AM 3-17-2007_


----------



## Jmatto (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: (STLCTYDUBR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *STLCTYDUBR* »_this is a good thread,but.. girls cant drive sticks...

no offense bro but my girl drives stick just fine to bro


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (Jmatto)*

Good Morning Everyone! Going to work on my TT'S today...hopefully!


----------



## Jmatto (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_Good Morning Everyone! Going to work on my TT'S today...hopefully!








sick i heart tt's


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (Jmatto)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jmatto* »_sick i heart tt's

Thanks! me 2 but I guess that's why I bought them







...
I hate Flood Protection http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

boy was today a waste of a day at work....no one around lol


----------



## Armyxdeevubbin (Mar 20, 2006)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*

everyone be safe tonight


----------



## dog_poopie (May 27, 2006)

*Re: (Armyxdeevubbin)*

gixxie




























http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTIxpinay (Jul 30, 2006)

my car's so dirty. argh, and driving was a pain in the butt, no one cleaned up morris ave in union. wtf?!
okay good night girls, and drive safely, especially all you alcoholics. 
happy st. patties day btw!


----------



## savethephishies (May 1, 2006)

mark 2 vr6 jetta


----------



## miss vdub (May 26, 2004)

*Re: (savethephishies)*

happy st pattys!








2 words...erin express








hung over.


----------



## dog_poopie (May 27, 2006)

*Re: (miss vdub)*

so another day.. 
another


----------



## desideratum (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: (dog_poopie)*

new to california and i'm wondering if anyone knows of any vw clubs in the central california area. i've heard that this site has a communities type thread where i could find that, but i guess i'm a bit forum illiterate in that case.

oh yea. i'll have to put pictures up soon. prepare to be shocked and amazed.


----------



## desideratum (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: (desideratum)*

aha. nevermind. cured my own illiteracy with a little bit more searching. who would have thought it would be so intricately hidden on the main page of the forum.


----------



## antcrisis (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Everyone :laugh: (giveitupandddance)*










Riku throw up on the wall, very nice! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by antcrisis at 8:53 PM 3-18-2007_


_Modified by antcrisis at 8:53 PM 3-18-2007_


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: Everyone :laugh: (antcrisis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *antcrisis* »_








Riku throw up on the wall, very nice! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Ah ur Golf is so clean http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I luv MkIII's. I want to own one again


----------



## i43reasonswhy143 (Mar 4, 2007)




----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (i43reasonswhy143)*


_Quote, originally posted by *i43reasonswhy143* »_










NICE!
GOOD MORNING LADIES! ANOTHER MONDAY http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif Where does the weekend go?


----------



## Armyxdeevubbin (Mar 20, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*

morning! hope everyone had a st pattys day weekend to remember...if you can actually remember it..


----------



## dog_poopie (May 27, 2006)

*Re: (Armyxdeevubbin)*

no more spring break.... tons more class... ughhh


----------



## 1euroA6 (Nov 12, 2006)

*Re: (dog_poopie)*

Good morning all you lovely ladies...... I know im still hurting from this weekend neone else feel like doin this


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (desideratum)*


_Quote, originally posted by *desideratum* »_aha. nevermind. cured my own illiteracy with a little bit more searching. who would have thought it would be so intricately hidden on the main page of the forum.









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







i was gonna give u this link anyways http://forums.vwvortex.com/zeromain?id=113















welcome n where's the pix ???


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (i43reasonswhy143)*


_Quote, originally posted by *i43reasonswhy143* »_










very niice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








did u ever go 2 the SoFl g2g ???


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (1euroA6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1euroA6* »_Good morning all you lovely ladies...... I know im still hurting from this weekend neone else feel like doin this
















yea dude ... i feel like














almost everyday except mondays







since they arent that bad bc its slow @ wrk


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (savethephishies)*


_Quote, originally posted by *savethephishies* »_mark 2 vr6 jetta









girls are automatically 10 points hotter when they drive worked mk2's.


----------



## GLIprep (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MyCarIsRed* »_
girls are automatically 10 points hotter when they drive worked mk2's.

i used to have a mk2







i miss it so much.
good morning ya'll!


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (1euroA6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1euroA6* »_Good morning all you lovely ladies...... I know im still hurting from this weekend neone else feel like doin this
















I shoveled three driveways......for two days








I hurt my knee and now might have to go to an orthopedic doctor because it has been swollen for two days......















Looks like its gonna be one of those days AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!!
But, Anyhow Good morning Ladies


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MyCarIsRed* »_
girls are automatically 10 points hotter when they drive worked mk2's.








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
I shoveled three driveways......for two days








I hurt my knee and now might have to go to an orthopedic doctor because it has been swollen for two days......















Looks like its gonna be one of those days AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!!
But, Anyhow Good morning Ladies










awww chika







hope u feel better http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif 
that sux http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*

Ugh. Monday's suck being you know you have 4 more days ahead of you of the same crappy routine. 
On the way to work this morning I hit the worst pot hole http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif I hate Route 9, but there's no other quicker way to work







Nothing happened thankfully and no bubbles in my tire. I did bottom out though, it was so freaking loud I was sure something got messed up...
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif to crappy roads and pot holes!


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_Ugh. Monday's suck being you know you have 4 more days ahead of you of the same crappy routine. 
On the way to work this morning I hit the worst pot hole http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif I hate Route 9, but there's no other quicker way to work







Nothing happened thankfully and no bubbles in my tire. I did bottom out though, it was so freaking loud I was sure something got messed up...
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif to crappy roads and pot holes!









NO GOOD!!!!!!!!!! make sure that you still have an oil pan......my BF has a stock height Mk4 jetta and he hit a pot hole on the Long Island Expressway and put a hole in his oil pan......
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Hope that everything is okay


----------



## i43reasonswhy143 (Mar 4, 2007)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
very niice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








did u ever go 2 the SoFl g2g ???










thanks. no i've never gone i'm brand new to VW all together and on top of that, most of my year is spent in north fl for schoool.


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
NO GOOD!!!!!!!!!! make sure that you still have an oil pan......my BF has a stock height Mk4 jetta and he hit a pot hole on the Long Island Expressway and put a hole in his oil pan......
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Hope that everything is okay 

x2







sorrie 2 hear that rosie
yea the roads suck ... kinda makes me scared of puttin my coils on http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## giveitupandddance (Nov 3, 2006)

*Re: Everyone :laugh: (C.J)*

Riku is pretty sick. there's all kinds of sweet sht in the eastern market. i want to go back and take some pics when it's NOT night time and i'm NOT by myself. haha. 
and thanks, cj. it's got a little rust on the rear quarter from a shtty repair job. hopefully it'll be getting painted soon and that'll take care of that.


----------



## giveitupandddance (Nov 3, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
I hurt my knee and now might have to go to an orthopedic doctor because it has been swollen for two days...... 


that sucks!!








i split my knee open and chipped my kneecap walking...ok..running..with my dogs in the snow a couple of years ago. 
i HATE the ortho doc!
i've had a sore jaw for 2 days.







i got hit in the face by some drunk retard at a show.


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (giveitupandddance)*


_Quote, originally posted by *giveitupandddance* »_
that sucks!!








i split my knee open and chipped my kneecap walking...ok..running..with my dogs in the snow a couple of years ago. 
i HATE the ortho doc!
i've had a sore jaw for 2 days.







i got hit in the face by some drunk retard at a show. 

thats not good, so sorry to hear that. I cant believe some one would hit you in the face...although he was drunk, but that is still no excuse. I hope that he was sorry at least.
I didnt think that it was that bad so I went back out to shovel a bigger spot to park my car and put all my weight on the knee and it gave out and I fell again......I really hope that I did not do anything bad


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (giveitupandddance)*


_Quote, originally posted by *giveitupandddance* »_
that sucks!!








i split my knee open and chipped my kneecap walking...ok..running..with my dogs in the snow a couple of years ago. 
i HATE the ortho doc!
i've had a sore jaw for 2 days.







i got hit in the face by some drunk retard at a show. 

omfg http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif im so soorrie 2 hear that ! wOw ppl jus suk















i hope all u girls feel better http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## dog_poopie (May 27, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

so got back from spring break in florida..

highlights of the trip...
85 degree weather all week
got to see 3 milestones in my cars life
14000, 15000, and 16000
got to florida and back 15 hours both ways.. no tickets.. thank god.

and had a blast... 
so who wants to come with me next year


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (dog_poopie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dog_poopie* »_so got back from spring break in florida..

highlights of the trip...
85 degree weather all week
got to see 3 milestones in my cars life
14000, 15000, and 16000
got to florida and back 15 hours both ways.. no tickets.. thank god.

and had a blast... 
so who wants to come with me next year
















ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I went two weeks ago for bike week. it was great! I was in daytona beach where did you go? 
I got to speeding tickets though......one in North Carolina and one in Georgia








Glad to hear you had a great time.


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (dog_poopie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dog_poopie* »_so got back from spring break in florida..

highlights of the trip...
85 degree weather all week
got to see 3 milestones in my cars life
14000, 15000, and 16000
got to florida and back 15 hours both ways.. no tickets.. thank god.

and had a blast... 
so who wants to come with me next year
















sounds like fun !! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







i'd http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif 2 cruise down but i work so damn much its hard 2 take off


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

So, I found this last night and I dunno if Volkswagen cant get this sh*t together this is what I might be driving
http://www.autotrader.com/fyc/...st=23
Very SEXY though


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (Minibabe)*

good afternoon ladies


----------



## dog_poopie (May 27, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_So, I found this last night and I dunno if Volkswagen cant get this sh*t together this is what I might be driving
http://www.autotrader.com/fyc/...st=23
Very SEXY though









those cars are hott.. i love them in red.. i saw a cute one down in florida..


----------



## giveitupandddance (Nov 3, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*

that's definitely hot. 
i'd drive it.


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (giveitupandddance)*


_Quote, originally posted by *giveitupandddance* »_that's definitely hot. 
i'd drive it. 

yea....thats what I'm saying (I love the dolphin gray







) and maybe they wont F*ck up as much as the dealership where I bought my car from


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_So, I found this last night and I dunno if Volkswagen cant get this sh*t together this is what I might be driving
http://www.autotrader.com/fyc/...st=23
Very SEXY though









very niice chika !!
















if they dnt get their sh*t 2gether go 4 it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
x2







sorrie 2 hear that rosie
yea the roads suck ... kinda makes me scared of puttin my coils on http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

I know what you mean...I was going to go lower but then I think about me driving it everyday...








I went around it for the most part this morning, my back driver side tire hit it so atleast I dont' have to worry about that oil pan but I've heard about that alot.


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

audis are sweet http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

morning all...
Audis are hawt, almost got an A4 1.8T Quattro instead of my 24V VR6...


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_audis are sweet http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

That they are http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## giveitupandddance (Nov 3, 2006)

i almost bought a coupe quattro instead of my gti. 
but it was in maine. and that's far away from me. haha.


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (giveitupandddance)*

Well, I am going to call the Audi dealer and see if I can come and see the car this week. Thanks guys for the support.....I thought that i was gonna be banned from here because I would not be in a v-dub anymore.
You guys are awesome


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


----------



## CabbyLUV326 (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*

hey girls!!!!! i hate monday!


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (CabbyLUV326)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CabbyLUV326* »_hey girls!!!!! i hate monday!









x2


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (RS21400)*


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_


----------



## CabbyLUV326 (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_morning all...
Audis are hawt, almost got an A4 1.8T Quattro instead of my 24V VR6... 


haha i love audis... sometimes wish i had bought one instead of my cabby... but there is a lot more i can do with it ..and i dont have to compete against the boy who has an A4


----------



## CabbyLUV326 (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_






























hhaaha lmao







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (CabbyLUV326)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CabbyLUV326* »_

haha i love audis... sometimes wish i had bought one instead of my cabby... but there is a lot more i can do with it ..and i dont have to compete against the boy who has an A4 

I would have gotten one too but its just not in my budget


----------



## CabbyLUV326 (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: (CabbyLUV326)*

alrighty girls.. i am out.. just wanted to stop in real quick.. i have to go catch my train home from school


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (CabbyLUV326)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CabbyLUV326* »_alrighty girls.. i am out.. just wanted to stop in real quick.. i have to go catch my train home from school 

later


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (CabbyLUV326)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CabbyLUV326* »_alrighty girls.. i am out.. just wanted to stop in real quick.. i have to go catch my train home from school 

Peace Out


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_
I would have gotten one too but its just not in my budget









was not in mine either at first......but now I am working full time and I can afford it. I have been looking at alot of cars. I was suggested to look into the EVO. But I just love the Volkswagen community and I would hate to leave it, I just dont think that if I bought another brand of vehicle outside of VW or Audi I would not get the same kind of group.


----------



## xtina (Mar 18, 2007)

hey girls! im brannew to vortex and forums in gerneral! lol. ive got a MKV GTI!


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (xtina)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xtina* »_hey girls! im brannew to vortex and forums in gerneral! lol. ive got a MKV GTI!









post pics http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (xtina)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xtina* »_hey girls! im brannew to vortex and forums in gerneral! lol. ive got a MKV GTI!










Welcome...post some pictures up. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

Nice buy, got any pics ?
Starting to see a lot more MkV out http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_Nice buy, got any pics ?
Starting to see a lot more MkV out http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Yea, they are growing on me...just something about their front end







Looks like a Prius in a way...

I was going to get a white mkV Jetta but I had too many parts left over from my other mkiV


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_
Yea, they are growing on me...just something about their front end







Looks like a Prius in a way...

I was going to get a white mkV Jetta but I had too many parts left over from my other mkiV

i like my mk5 front end


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_
i like my mk5 front end


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (xtina)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xtina* »_hey girls! im brannew to vortex and forums in gerneral! lol. ive got a MKV GTI!









welcome ! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







haha i gotta agree w every1 else







POST PIX WOMAN !!


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
welcome ! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







haha i gotta agree w every1 else







POST PIX WOMAN !!


----------



## xtina (Mar 18, 2007)




----------



## xtina (Mar 18, 2007)

i named him augie! lol...


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (xtina)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xtina* »_

















































4 door gti's http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (xtina)*

YESSSSSSSS !!! PEEKTURES !!!!!!!!!!!!!



































http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

very nice girl !!







i like the fast decal on ur window







thats awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif car looks great ... u got any upcomin mods ??


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (xtina)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xtina* »_









LOVE THE STICKER!
Car is really clean looks nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (xtina)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xtina* »_i named him augie! lol...









awww







Augie was my former friends name







hahaha its fun 2 pronounce


----------



## xtina (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

i deff wanna get rid of the orange markers on my bumper, those have gotta go! lol. i wanna do a diverter valve and a cold air intake for now!


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (xtina)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xtina* »_


















































Very nice...good luck with it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Any modding in mind?


----------



## xtina (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: (Minibabe)*

thanks! i work at a sign shop so ive always got interesting art on my windows lol!


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (xtina)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xtina* »_thanks! i work at a sign shop so ive always got interesting art on my windows lol!









hahaha niiiice me too







*high fives* vinal cutters r the best !!!


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (xtina)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xtina* »_thanks! i work at a sign shop so ive always got interesting art on my windows lol!









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## xtina (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

seriously! lol


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (xtina)*

Hour and a half till work is finally over for today http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (RS21400)*

the last hour always drags http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_the last hour always drags http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 


How would you know....




























You sit on the computer all day!


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_

How would you know....




























You sit on the computer all day!









x2


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_

How would you know....




























You sit on the computer all day!









thats what my job is


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_
thats what my job is










Yea but atleast we get a pay check


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_

Yea but atleast we get a pay check









i get one too 
just not now, but from may-september i do


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_
i get one too 
just not now, but from may-september i do


----------



## xtina (Mar 18, 2007)

so what kinda work does everyone do? im a graphic designer. so i sit on the computer all day too. lol


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (xtina)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xtina* »_so what kinda work does everyone do? im a graphic designer. so i sit on the computer all day too. lol

RF amplifier engineer - use AutoCAD and Inventor 11 
so...I sit on the computer most of the day also


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
RF amplifier engineer - use AutoCAD and Inventor 11 
so...I sit on the computer most of the day also









Im the Girl Thread moderator so i sit on the computer all day as well


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (xtina)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xtina* »_so what kinda work does everyone do? im a graphic designer. so i sit on the computer all day too. lol

graphic designer / beer promo model







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## xtina (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: (BMPolska)*

see our jobs are the best! lol http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
graphic designer / beer promo model







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

how did you get into the beer promo model? sounds like alot of fun


----------



## xtina (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
graphic designer / beer promo model







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thats awesome!


----------



## giveitupandddance (Nov 3, 2006)

i hate monday. 
mostly today. 
my old landlord screwed me over on a bill, and dte came to shut my heat/electricity off... now i can't get it back on until i pay THEIR bill. 
i think i might just go to the family independence agency and ask for emergency assistance. 
SUCKS.









i think we've all answered about what we do a thousand times. haha. 
graphic designer and piercer.


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
how did you get into the beer promo model? sounds like alot of fun

i worked for a beer distributor doin promotional signs and went 2 a few promos and later my supervisor recommended me to the agency n thats how i got hired







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (giveitupandddance)*


_Quote, originally posted by *giveitupandddance* »_i hate monday. 
mostly today. 
my old landlord screwed me over on a bill, and dte came to shut my heat/electricity off... now i can't get it back on until i pay THEIR bill. 
i think i might just go to the family independence agency and ask for emergency assistance. 
SUCKS.









i think we've all answered about what we do a thousand times. haha. 
graphic designer and piercer.

damn chika







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif sorrie 2 hear that ... go beat ur landlords a$$







that sh*t aint cool


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
i worked for a beer distributor doin promotional signs and went 2 a few promos and later my supervisor recommended me to the agency n thats how i got hired







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









I would love to do something like that.....It sounds great
Even though I cant drink the stuff


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_
Im the Girl Thread moderator so i sit on the computer all day as well










LMAO








I'm a third party Medicare Medical biller and when I'm not entering claims I'm on the interent...I went to school for Wed Design and programming though. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

^thanks to miss Gixxie for the awesome banner! (i really appreciate it girl







)
btw..i saw Sauce at the GS gtg yesterday, spoke very highly of you!


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MissVeeDub* »_








^thanks to miss Gixxie for the awesome banner! (i really appreciate it girl







)
btw..i saw Sauce at the GS gtg yesterday, spoke very highly of you! 


http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MissVeeDub* »_








^thanks to miss Gixxie for the awesome banner! (i really appreciate it girl







)
btw..i saw Sauce at the GS gtg yesterday, spoke very highly of you! 

awwww http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif







thank u tania http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif







n thanx tommy !!! 
yea i know him waaaay back from high school





















even tho i beat his behind w a geometry book im glad he says good things about me


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
awwww http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif







thank u tania http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif







n thanx tommy !!! 
yea i know him waaaay back from high school





















*even tho i beat his behind w a geometry book* im glad he says good things about me































That would have been funny to see


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*















yea thats when he was reapeatin everythin i was sayin in class














so i took my book n chased him out of the classroom, down the hallway, screamin bloody murder after him














and then we ended up in the principals office














jerk !


----------



## x0xGTix0x (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*

haha sorry it took me so long to post in here Gixxie... i just need to find the pics of my cars hold on http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (x0xGTix0x)*








its ok girl


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (x0xGTix0x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x0xGTix0x* »_haha sorry it took me so long to post in here Gixxie... i just need to find the pics of my cars hold on http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Cool, let see those pix







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## x0xGTix0x (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

ok.. well i'm Karen blah blah blah here are my cars 
the 4x4 as of now 








and the beater


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (x0xGTix0x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x0xGTix0x* »_ok.. well i'm Karen blah blah blah here are my cars 
the 4x4 as of now 








and the beater 































Sweet GTI! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
What's up Karen, I'm Rosie


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (x0xGTix0x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x0xGTix0x* »_ok.. well i'm Karen blah blah blah here are my cars 
the 4x4 as of now 








and the beater 































hi Karen, Im Polska, im the moderator here







, one word of advice, take your shoes off


----------



## x0xGTix0x (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_
Sweet GTI! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
What's up Karen, I'm Rosie









Thank u! 
trying to kill time b4 my 530 class

o0o0o n here is a pic of my car and my brothers VR6T corrado at waterfest b4 i got the angel eyes 










_Modified by x0xGTix0x at 4:21 PM 3-19-2007_


----------



## x0xGTix0x (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_
hi Karen, Im Polska, im the moderator here







, one word of advice, take your shoes off
















hahaha i'll keep that in mind for h2o lol


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (x0xGTix0x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x0xGTix0x* »_ok.. well i'm Karen blah blah blah here are my cars
the 4x4 as of now 








and the beater










Nice GTi http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Hi Karen, Im Cynthia


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (C.J)*

What's going on girls...anything going on for tonight? I'm heading to a GTG tonight in Bridgewater, NJ. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## xtina (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: (RS21400)*

im heading out to gtg after work in Ontario, Ca.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (xtina)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xtina* »_im heading out to gtg after work in Ontario, Ca.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Awesome I got lots of family from Canada...I don't remember where but some in Ontario.


----------



## xtina (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_

Awesome I got lots of family from Canada...I don't remember where but some in Ontario.









My ca is California :]


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (xtina)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xtina* »_







My ca is California :]

That's funny cuz there's an Ontario in Canada...its all good. I want to go to California so bad. Les Vegas too. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mkIIIcutiewithabooty (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*

what's up ladies?


----------



## xtina (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_
That's funny cuz there's an Ontario in Canada...its all good. I want to go to California so bad. Les Vegas too. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Where In cali do you wanna go? im in socali, theres two gtg's by me! lol


----------



## x0xGTix0x (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_
Nice GTi http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Hi Karen, Im Cynthia 

thank u!
whats up?


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (x0xGTix0x)*

No problem,
Im not doing to much, waiting for mid-spring/summer to come a lil tired of this snow/no snow/snow thing we been having here for the last few weeks.


----------



## x0xGTix0x (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_No problem,
Im not doing to much, waiting for mid-spring/summer to come a lil tired of this snow/no snow/snow thing we been having here for the last few weeks.

yea i hate the snow n the cold


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (x0xGTix0x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x0xGTix0x* »_yea i hate the snow n the cold









oh I love the snow (since I play hockey and I snowboard), the cold not so much, just cant wait till its really nice out, mainly cause itll be my first spring/summer with my GTi... Im excited lol


----------



## x0xGTix0x (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_
oh I love the snow (since I play hockey and I snowboard), the cold not so much, just cant wait till its really nice out, mainly cause itll be my first spring/summer with my GTi... Im excited lol 

awww ur going to have fun... what color is ut GTi? 1.8t or vr6?


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (x0xGTix0x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x0xGTix0x* »_awww ur going to have fun... what color is ut GTi? 1.8t or vr6?


Im hoping that I will, got him a few goodies in the past month and slowly adding them before the nice temp comes. My GTi is black 24V VR6 *grrr*


----------



## CabbyLUV326 (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_No problem,
Im not doing to much, waiting for mid-spring/summer to come a lil tired of this snow/no snow/snow thing we been having here for the last few weeks.


Hey guys... I 100% agree... i hate this on and off snow... i want it wo be warm so i can ride with the top down and get the cabby out of winter mode


----------



## x0xGTix0x (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_
Im hoping that I will, got him a few goodies in the past month and slowly adding them before the nice temp comes. My GTi is black 24V VR6 *grrr*

y the grrr???


----------



## xtina (Mar 18, 2007)

im sorry you guys all live out in the snow thats awful! its like 75-85 degrees here! perfect window down drivin!


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

_Quote, originally posted by *xtina* »_im sorry you guys all live out in the snow thats awful! its like 75-85 degrees here! perfect window down drivin!

I know was in SD for a couple months for a couple months and loved it...

_Quote, originally posted by *x0xGTix0x* »_y the grrr???

Was trying to make the VR sound, but my skills arent to in tuned... lol
Probably would be more like a BRRRRRRGRRRRR sound I guess..


----------



## CabbyLUV326 (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: (xtina)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xtina* »_im sorry you guys all live out in the snow thats awful! its like 75-85 degrees here! perfect window down drivin!

Lucky.... we had beautiful weather for like 3 days..and then it decided to snow







again... but it looks like it will be back in the low 60's this weekend..and hopefully increasing from there


----------



## x0xGTix0x (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_

Was trying to make the VR sound, but my skills arent to in tuned... lol
Probably would be more like a BRRRRRRGRRRRR sound I guess..

LOL its ok


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (x0xGTix0x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x0xGTix0x* »_LOL its ok


----------



## CabbyLUV326 (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_









don worry... i cant make car noises to save my life... haha everytime i try to explain something to my bf... like a problem i hear in the car.. i totally screw it up


----------



## x0xGTix0x (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_









awww dont be sad! 
its kinda hard to write out how cars sound.. unless its the vroom pshhhhh lol


----------



## CabbyLUV326 (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_









dont worry i screw up car noises all the time... by bf laughs at me everytime i try to make one


----------



## baisee00 (Jan 1, 2004)

*Re: (CabbyLUV326)*

hi I'm christina but i usually go by C








yay I just found this thread, i'm a dub girl too!








here are my cars








this one is in San Francisco now

currently driving this one in socal
















work in progress... just waiting on some parts 










_Modified by baisee00 at 7:13 PM 3-19-2007_


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (baisee00)*


_Quote, originally posted by *baisee00* »_hi I'm christina but i usually go by C








yay I just found this thread, i'm a dub girl too!








here are my cars








this one is in San Francisco now

currently driving this one in socal
















work in progress... just waiting on some parts 









_Modified by baisee00 at 7:13 PM 3-19-2007_

nice cars http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

w00t w00t passat's http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CabbyLUV326 (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: (C.J)*

the black one is sick looking... welcome C. I am allison http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_
Im hoping that I will, got him a few goodies in the past month and slowly adding them before the nice temp comes. My GTi is black 24V VR6 *grrr*

Thats a real motor right there http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
24v > 12v > 1.8t FTS > 2.WoW <~Thats me


----------



## xtina (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: (BMPolska)*

Love the passat wagon! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

looks really good.


----------



## miss vdub (May 26, 2004)

very nicely modded passat!


----------



## 1euroA6 (Nov 12, 2006)

*Re: (miss vdub)*

Good morning ladies....... hope everyone is well on this lovely tuesday morning


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (baisee00)*

MORNIN' !!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *baisee00* »_hi I'm christina but i usually go by C








yay I just found this thread, i'm a dub girl too!








here are my cars








this one is in San Francisco now

currently driving this one in socal
















work in progress... just waiting on some parts 










very niice !!! its good 2 see a modded passat in here







cars look great !! what modds u got planned 4 ur othr ride ??


----------



## mk3gtigirl (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (NLPJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NLPJetta* »_
Thats a real motor right there http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
24v > 12v > 1.8t FTS > 2.WoW <~Thats me










mmmm 24v http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
g'mornin! finally got my tax return check so i'm $$BALLiNNNNN'$$


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (mk3gtigirl)*








i still didnt get mine !!














boOO !!


----------



## mk3gtigirl (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

direct deposit







i woulda had like $200 more if i hadn't worked my 3rd job...i owed those jerks money! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (mk3gtigirl)*

yea i hate that ... xtra jobs = less returns







i despize taxes http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif all this $$ spent and the roads still have potholes


----------



## 1euroA6 (Nov 12, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

i agree..... i made more money this year ... in turn they took more away... and im gettin lesss back WTF


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (1euroA6)*

well I was not a sit at my desk all day......this morning I was in the machine shop








Yea....i hate taxes


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_yea i hate that ... xtra jobs = less returns







i despize taxes http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif *all this $$ spent and the roads still have potholes*









tell me about it...I hit a little one this morning but they are so freaking loud when you hit them, they come out of no where sometimes. You notice them when its to late http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Good Morning Girls!!!








Passat's looking sweet C. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (xtina)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xtina* »_
Where In cali do you wanna go? im in socali, theres two gtg's by me! lol









Where ever its nice...hahaha I just want to go to California


----------



## 1euroA6 (Nov 12, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*

id love to go to cali.... but...... arent they reallly strict out there about modding cars???


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (1euroA6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1euroA6* »_id love to go to cali.... but...... arent they reallly strict out there about modding cars???

I have no idea but I just want to go for Vacation!


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

i think they might b







i dunno 100% tho ... but a vacation would b real niice there http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jmatto (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

morning ladies


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (Jmatto)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jmatto* »_morning ladies

Good Morning JMatto








Don't forget to text me some directions sometime today


----------



## Jmatto (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_
Good Morning JMatto








Don't forget to text me some directions sometime today









ok ill do it after i eat


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (Jmatto)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jmatto* »_
ok ill do it after i eat 

Thanks


----------



## mk3gtigirl (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_
I have no idea but I just want to go for Vacation!









SAN DIEGO! it is GORGEOUS just like in the pics http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ahhh i wish i was there right now








la jolla is very nice too...BEAUTIFUL


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (mk3gtigirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk3gtigirl* »_
SAN DIEGO! it is GORGEOUS just like in the pics http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ahhh i wish i was there right now








la jolla is very nice too...BEAUTIFUL









Looks awesome...wish I was there right now!


----------



## mk3gtigirl (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_
Looks awesome...wish I was there right now!









let's go...i'll meet ya at JFK airport @ noon


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (mk3gtigirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk3gtigirl* »_
SAN DIEGO! it is GORGEOUS just like in the pics http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ahhh i wish i was there right now








la jolla is very nice too...BEAUTIFUL









SO BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I want to be there right now also....would be alot better then work


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (mk3gtigirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk3gtigirl* »_
let's go...i'll meet ya at JFK airport @ noon









COOL Time and Place.....you can count me in


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
SO BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I want to be there right now also....would be alot better then work 

x2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Meet you there Brit


----------



## x0xGTix0x (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*

Morning ladies


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (x0xGTix0x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x0xGTix0x* »_Morning ladies 

Good Morning















MY PAGE! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## x0xGTix0x (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*

i so dont want to be up right now


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (x0xGTix0x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x0xGTix0x* »_i so dont want to be up right now

















I don't want to be either, nor be at work right now! 
Hopefully I can get my side skirts, front lip, rear lip, and front euro rub strip painted sooner then expected...I can't wait! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*

i stil gotta paint my rear bumper


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

omg..i have so much to do before SnG......how crap....


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_i stil gotta paint my rear bumper









Why do you have to paint your rear bumper?


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*

Hopefully I will have a new car by SnG


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_
Why do you have to paint your rear bumper? 

cuz i got a new 1







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_Hopefully I will have a new car by SnG
















y did u / want 2 get rid of ur jetta ??


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
y did u / want 2 get rid of ur jetta ??









Yea, I want to get rid of the Jetta because I am having tons of problems with it. I either would like to get a GLI or an Audi A4 (the one I posted yesterday).
Dont get me wrong.....I love my jetta but I just wish that it would not break every other day


----------



## mk3gtigirl (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (x0xGTix0x)*

g'morning!







almost lunch time


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
cuz i got a new 1







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

















OoOoOOoOOo


----------



## dog_poopie (May 27, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*

life


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
Yea, I want to get rid of the Jetta because I am having tons of problems with it. I either would like to get a GLI or an Audi A4 (the one I posted yesterday).
Dont get me wrong.....I love my jetta but I just wish that it would not break every other day










I just picked up a GLI mkiv...I love it!


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
cuz i got a new 1







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

















NICE!


----------



## mk3gtigirl (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_i stil gotta paint my rear bumper









x2 and my front one


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (mk3gtigirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk3gtigirl* »_g'morning!







almost lunch time


Finally...at least I can go outside for alittle then I complain for it to be over....hahaha


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
Yea, I want to get rid of the Jetta because I am having tons of problems with it. I either would like to get a GLI or an Audi A4 (the one I posted yesterday).
Dont get me wrong.....I love my jetta but I just wish that it would not break every other day









ohhh







that sux i havent had problems w my baby *knock on wood* except 4 when my motor mount failed but that gt covered under the warranty.... sorrie 2 hear that it breaks all the time http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_

I just picked up a GLI mkiv...I love it!









I would love to own one but I cant find one at a dealer....and I WILL NOT BUY A Volkswagen with out a warranty.


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
I would love to own one but I cant find one at a dealer....and I WILL NOT BUY A Volkswagen with out a warranty.









Good choice on the warranty part...yea I financed it through a dealer...got a awesome deal so couldn't turn it away!


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_
Good choice on the warranty part...yea I financed it through a dealer...got a awesome deal so couldn't turn it away!









Yea, I am waiting for a dealership by me to get one in......if anyone sees on in the tri-state area fill me in.


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
Yea, I am waiting for a dealership by me to get one in......if anyone sees on in the tri-state area fill me in.










Call Bernardsville VW, ask for Mike Sclafani and tell him Rosie sent you...you can ask him what they got. That's where I got mine at







Here's the number if you are interested: 908-636-7080


----------



## mk3gtigirl (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (RS21400)*

random ques: anyone have or know of someone with a longbeach center cap i can snatch up?


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_

Call Bernardsville VW, ask for Mike Sclafani and tell him Rosie sent you...you can ask him what they got. That's where I got mine at







Here's the number if you are interested: 908-636-7080

Cool thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_

Call Bernardsville VW, ask for Mike Sclafani and tell him Rosie sent you...you can ask him what they got. That's where I got mine at







Here's the number if you are interested: 908-636-7080

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (mk3gtigirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk3gtigirl* »_random ques: anyone have or know of someone with a longbeach center cap i can snatch up?









ill ask polska as soon as his ass wakes up ... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif he might have one not sure tho http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mk3gtigirl (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
ill ask polska as soon as his ass wakes up ... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif he might have one not sure tho http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

thank ya


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

gixxie was that the one that you gave me also?


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
ill ask polska as soon as his ass wakes up ... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif he might have one not sure tho http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

He'll be up and on like 1:00...lucky he is to sleep in.


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_
He'll be up and on like 1:00...lucky he is to sleep in.

u forgot a 1







i got up at 11 today


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_gixxie was that the one that you gave me also?

it was the Jack Daniels VW http://www.jackdanielsvw.com/en_US/ its right on rt4
check if they have anyGLIs there







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_
u forgot a 1







i got up at 11 today









yea yea yea


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*

he overslept 4 class


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

Polska weren't you late to class yesterday, too? Slackin'


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
it was the Jack Daniels VW http://www.jackdanielsvw.com/en_US/ its right on rt4
check if they have anyGLIs there







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks Everyone for your help


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
Thanks Everyone for your help


----------



## CabbyLUV326 (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*

Good morning girls!


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (CabbyLUV326)*


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (CabbyLUV326)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CabbyLUV326* »_Good morning girls! 

sup allison !







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CabbyLUV326 (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

Nm.. at school









HAPPY SPRING EVERYONE!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







means the start of SHOW SEASON!!


----------



## baisee00 (Jan 1, 2004)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_MORNIN' !!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
very niice !!! its good 2 see a modded passat in here







cars look great !! what modds u got planned 4 ur othr ride ??

















that one was cracked when delivered so I'm waiting for the new one... should be any day now.
I have a set of OEM euro tails and euro fog that's waiting for tint. Coils probably in a month or two and chip... that should hold me over till show season starts


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (baisee00)*


_Quote, originally posted by *baisee00* »_








that one was cracked when delivered so I'm waiting for the new one... should be any day now.
I have a set of OEM euro tails and euro fog that's waiting for tint. Coils probably in a month or two and chip... that should hold me over till show season starts









that will look really nice.....good choice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mk3gtigirl (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (Minibabe)*

mmmm lunch finally


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

I just woke up


----------



## GLIprep (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: (C.J)*

are you ladies on myspace i'm assuming? i tend to frequent that as well.
http://www.myspace.com/vwjtagirl


----------



## x0xGTix0x (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: (GLIprep)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLIprep* »_are you ladies on myspace i'm assuming? i tend to frequent that as well.
http://www.myspace.com/vwjtagirl

i am!!! 
http://www.myspace.com/xtremeshorty


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (x0xGTix0x)*

What's up Allison?








It's so beautiful outside today I didn't want to come back in from lunch!
Yes I am on My Space too: http://www.myspace.com/rosiek14


----------



## x0xGTix0x (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*

i sent u 2 a friend request
its so nice out I dont want to go to my 2 o'clock classs!!!!!!! lol


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (x0xGTix0x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x0xGTix0x* »_i sent u 2 a friend request
its so nice out I dont want to go to my 2 o'clock classs!!!!!!! lol

Cool I sent you one too...I"ll go approve it now before I get back to working...alittle!


----------



## x0xGTix0x (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_
Cool I sent you one too...I"ll go approve it now before I get back to working...alittle!









yea i got it








i'm so not going to pay attention in class


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (x0xGTix0x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLIprep* »_are you ladies on myspace i'm assuming? i tend to frequent that as well.
http://www.myspace.com/vwjtagirl


_Quote, originally posted by *x0xGTix0x* »_
i am!!! 
http://www.myspace.com/xtremeshorty

i added the both of u girls http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## x0xGTix0x (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

sweet!
now the 3 of u will be gettin a lot of picture comments n stuff when i get out of class... so be ready!!


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (x0xGTix0x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x0xGTix0x* »_sweet!
now the 3 of u will be gettin a lot of picture comments n stuff when i get out of class... so be ready!!


----------



## GLIprep (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: (x0xGTix0x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x0xGTix0x* »_sweet!
now the 3 of u will be gettin a lot of picture comments n stuff when i get out of class... so be ready!!
















i don't do that class thing anymore







i'm an "old head"


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (GLIprep)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLIprep* »_
i don't do that class thing anymore







i'm an "old head"










Yea I just work...was thinking about taking some classes for the hell of it but then I decided hell no...I don't miss it one bit!


----------



## mk3gtigirl (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (RS21400)*

yay!! more myspace vw girlies! my link: http://www.myspace.com/lowdowndisco http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GLIprep (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: (mk3gtigirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk3gtigirl* »_yay!! more myspace vw girlies! my link: http://www.myspace.com/lowdowndisco http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

nevermind my message i just sent you on myspace. haha i wanted to make sure it wasn't some random request








i'll accept you now


----------



## mk3gtigirl (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (GLIprep)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLIprep* »_
nevermind my message i just sent you on myspace. haha i wanted to make sure it wasn't some random request








i'll accept you now

thanks!


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (GLIprep)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLIprep* »_
nevermind my message i just sent you on myspace. haha i wanted to make sure it wasn't some random request








i'll accept you now









You did that to me too...














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GLIprep (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_








You did that to me too...














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









yeah sorry. haha i have to screen out the bad girls








as in the kind who leave you messages on your blog as complete strangers?! yeah, people do that. so i set my profile to private lol. weirdos.


----------



## xtina (Mar 18, 2007)

wow im so late to work!







lol


----------



## mk3gtigirl (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (GLIprep)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLIprep* »_
yeah sorry. haha i have to screen out the bad girls








as in the kind who leave you messages on your blog as complete strangers?! yeah, people do that. so i set my profile to private lol. weirdos.

mine is private too







i don't want random people knowing about me


----------



## xtina (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: (mk3gtigirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk3gtigirl* »_
mine is private too







i don't want random people knowing about me









mines private too. lol there are some strange people on myspace


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (GLIprep)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLIprep* »_
yeah sorry. haha i have to screen out the bad girls








as in the kind who leave you messages on your blog as complete strangers?! yeah, people do that. so i set my profile to private lol. weirdos.

Yea I figured...mine's private, too! Too many whacko's and stalkers


----------



## xtina (Mar 18, 2007)

http://www.myspace.com/werldsinc
theres mine!







and i added all you ladies btw


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (xtina)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xtina* »_http://www.myspace.com/werldsinc
theres mine!







and i added all you ladies btw









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## x0xGTix0x (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: (GLIprep)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLIprep* »_i don't do that class thing anymore







i'm an "old head"









Yea I'm gonna b in college for a while


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*








we're all livin private dub girl myspace lives


----------



## x0xGTix0x (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_







we're all livin private dub girl myspace lives






























Yea bc once a guy sees a dub girl they like stalk us lol


----------



## mk3gtigirl (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

i've never had so many friend requests b4 lol








...not to mention APPROVING them too. i always deny


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_







we're all livin private dub girl myspace lives


































































x0xGTix0x what are you in college for?
WooHoo another page for muah!










_Modified by RS21400 at 11:43 AM 3-20-2007_


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*









gotta bump this tha peekture


----------



## x0xGTix0x (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: (mk3gtigirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk3gtigirl* »_i've never had so many friend requests b4 lol








...not to mention APPROVING them too. i always deny









x2


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (mk3gtigirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk3gtigirl* »_i've never had so many friend requests b4 lol








...not to mention APPROVING them too. i always deny









x2


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_








gotta bump this tha peekture










http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## x0xGTix0x (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_




































x0xGTix0x what are you in college for?
WooHoo another page for muah!









_Modified by RS21400 at 11:43 AM 3-20-2007_

Accounting FTW!!!!


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (x0xGTix0x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x0xGTix0x* »_
Accounting FTW!!!!

















You'll be pulling your hair out around now...tax season but you'll be bringin in the $$$ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mk3gtigirl (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (RS21400)*

dam i keep catching the last post of each page


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

Almost time to go home!


----------



## x0xGTix0x (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_You'll be pulling your hair out around now...tax season but you'll be bringin in the $$$ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Yea that's the only thing that's keeping my motivated... my brother and I want to run our own business... no idea what yet... and me n my good friend Alex are eventually going to open up our own performance shop so I have a lot of motivation to get me threw


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (x0xGTix0x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x0xGTix0x* »_
Yea that's the only thing that's keeping my motivated... my brother and I want to run our own business... no idea what yet... and me n my good friend Alex are eventually going to open up our own performance shop so I have a lot of motivation to get me threw 


http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## xtina (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: (x0xGTix0x)*

thats great!







i just finished school a couple months ago


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (x0xGTix0x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x0xGTix0x* »_
Accounting FTW!!!!
















Finance FTGDMFW


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*

45 min. till I get to leave work...woohoo!


----------



## x0xGTix0x (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*

Yea but for now I'm just tryin to get my 4 years done in 4 years lol


----------



## mk3gtigirl (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (xtina)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xtina* »_thats great!







i just finished school a couple months ago









i'm gonna be in school forever


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (mk3gtigirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk3gtigirl* »_
i'm gonna be in school forever










What are you going for?


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*

im not in skool







YESSSSSSSSSSSSS !


----------



## xtina (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_im not in skool







YESSSSSSSSSSSSS !






























Me Either !!!!







 im so glad i finished!


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_im not in skool







YESSSSSSSSSSSSS !































x2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (xtina)*








i juss never went


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_







i juss never went










I thought you went to a tech school??? Still a school


----------



## mk3gtigirl (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_
What are you going for?

computer science














NERD


----------



## xtina (Mar 18, 2007)

theres this guy that comes to the gtg that i go too who has a Vag-Com and he made it so i can control my windows with my key!


----------



## xtina (Mar 18, 2007)

i know that was kinda randon but i wanted to share!


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_

I thought you went to a tech school??? Still a school









h .. well yea ... but thats like high school w a lil sumthin xtra







no college 4 moi tho


----------



## GLIprep (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: (xtina)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xtina* »_theres this guy that comes to the gtg that i go too who has a Vag-Com and he made it so i can control my windows with my key!









all mk5's do that... i thought.
my boyfriends GTi does. and he didn't vag it.


----------



## xtina (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: (GLIprep)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLIprep* »_
all mk5's do that... i thought.
my boyfriends GTi does. and he didn't vag it.

no, not like this, i dont have to stick the key in the car at all, i do it from the remote!


----------



## GLIprep (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: (xtina)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xtina* »_
no, not like this, i dont have to stick the key in the car at all, i do it from the remote!

so does he... lol
mine does it sticking it in the car, being a mk4. the mk5's should do it from the factory.


----------



## xtina (Mar 18, 2007)

hmm, none of the other mkv's i know do it... we've all had them vag'd


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (GLIprep)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLIprep* »_
so does he... lol
mine does it sticking it in the car, being a mk4. the mk5's should do it from the factory.

Yea I can do mine by sticking the key in the key hole but its a mkiv


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*

samo here


----------



## xtina (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

yeah my mkiv jetta did it that way too, but i love it on my mkv gti


----------



## baisee00 (Jan 1, 2004)

*Re: (xtina)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xtina* »_yeah my mkiv jetta did it that way too, but i love it on my mkv gti









yay! we did that too this weekend, just got the vag. Although i couldn't use the key like I did with the b5.5 but now it works with the lock and unlock button on the b6! w00t!

i'm sooooooooo glad I'm done with school too.... now only 4 more hours of work








hey xtina, i'm going to be working in our other office in riverside for 2 weeks, maybe we'll see each other! haha .. we can caravan to the gtg


----------



## mk3gtigirl (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (baisee00)*

almost 5 o'clock!


----------



## mk3gtigirl (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (mk3gtigirl)*

pg. 42 is MINE


----------



## xtina (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: (mk3gtigirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk3gtigirl* »_almost 5 o'clock!









ha! you get to leave and im going to lunch! ill bbs ladies!


----------



## mk3gtigirl (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (xtina)*

cleanin' up my desk to go home







ttyl


----------



## xtina (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: (mk3gtigirl)*

lunch was good, that means the days half way over!


----------



## dog_poopie (May 27, 2006)

*Re: (xtina)*

soccer game in 20 min.. then fun-in`


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (dog_poopie)*

since everyone is posting pics, here ya go


----------



## xtina (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: (BMPolska)*

i LOVE it ;D i had pink turn signals before i traded in my mkiv jetta. Mucho Props http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BunnyBeater (Jun 15, 2006)

*Re: (xtina)*

hey whats up.
I run shiiittttt around here. No I'm serious.
I'm the Mid atlantic prom queen, voted a few years ago.
Nice to meet you girls. 
If you are anyone at all, you already know who I am.
My bff told me about this "lounge" and i figured I would lounge myself right in and make a post.
I'm hot cause I'm fly, you ain't cause you not.
No, I'm really not ghetoo, I'm just really sarcastic. It makes life much more interesting.
anyways im on myspace too.
http://www.myspace.com/turboprep.
I'm not really a prep though, just saying. I used to be, but then I found my own style.
Either way, I still run this ****.
word to your moms-
-Aim G. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by BunnyBeater at 4:45 PM 3-20-2007_


----------



## GLIprep (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: (BunnyBeater)*

^ don't mind her. i live with her







she's harmless.
where did our friend go who thinks girls can't drive stick? he didn't come back? that's a shame.


----------



## xtina (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: (GLIprep)*

who said girls cant drive stick? thats lame, we should run him over!


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (BunnyBeater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BunnyBeater* »_hey whats up.
I run shiiittttt around here. No I'm serious.
I'm the Mid atlantic prom queen, voted a few years ago.
Nice to meet you girls. 
If you are anyone at all, you already know who I am.
My bff told me about this "lounge" and i figured I would lounge myself right in and make a post.
I'm hot cause I'm fly, you ain't cause you not.
No, I'm really not ghetoo, I'm just really sarcastic. It makes life much more interesting.
anyways im on myspace too.
http://www.myspace.com/turboprep.
I'm not really a prep though, just saying. I used to be, but then I found my own style.
Either way, I still run this ****.
word to your moms-
-Aim G. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by BunnyBeater at 4:45 PM 3-20-2007_

nice to meet you, i am the King of threads and i am the moderator here


----------



## xtina (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: (BMPolska)*

thats cute polska


----------



## x0xGTix0x (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: (GLIprep)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLIprep* »_^ don't mind her. i live with her







she's harmless.
where did our friend go who thinks girls can't drive stick? he didn't come back? that's a shame.









what retard said that girls can't drive stick? he's probablly mad bc he can't drive stick himself


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (x0xGTix0x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x0xGTix0x* »_
what retard said that girls can't drive stick? he's probablly mad bc he can't drive stick himself























more likely he just can't get chicks.


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

took a random pic tonight......time stamp owns.


----------



## x0xGTix0x (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MyCarIsRed* »_
more likely he just can't get chicks.









yea that too


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MissVeeDub* »_








took a random pic tonight......time stamp owns.

sweet http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## baisee00 (Jan 1, 2004)

*Re: (BMPolska)*

yay just picked up my bumper in riverside, the first one that came was cracked... not gonna put this one on till I get my rim back this weekend.
so excited!








w00t


----------



## BunnyBeater (Jun 15, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*

yooo missveedubb..

remember we met l ast year at like show n go i think? You thought my friends were talking **** or something but it was all a hhuge misunderstanding!! good times. At least we all had a good laugh about it!!
hope to see you out this season! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: (BunnyBeater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BunnyBeater* »_yooo missveedubb..

remember we met l ast year at like show n go i think? You thought my friends were talking **** or something but it was all a hhuge misunderstanding!! good times. At least we all had a good laugh about it!!
hope to see you out this season! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

oh man....i remember that. i felt so bad after lol..
it was my fault for letting vortex bull**** get the best of me...
but yeah, i am gald it was just a misunderstanding and we all laughed about it....even if it was at my expense haha
def hope to see you all at SnG.....under different circumstances lol http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_since everyone is posting pics, here ya go










*drool*
Love the pink rims, looks awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

_Quote, originally posted by *MissVeeDub* »_








took a random pic tonight......time stamp owns.


hawtness... burning inferno!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

^thanks
















some cosmetic changes under the hood this season...


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

Color Match under the hood is so nice. To bad my car is black







everything is black already


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_Color Match under the hood is so nice. To bad my car is black







everything is black already









x2
the only thing to put under the hood to make things a lil more interesting is a nice big polished turbo


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_
x2
the only thing to put under the hood to make things a lil more interesting is a nice big polished turbo
















shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

Ah the turbo dream... Maybe by next summer if all goes well


----------



## xtina (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MissVeeDub* »_








took a random pic tonight......time stamp owns.

beautiful!


----------



## 1euroA6 (Nov 12, 2006)

*Re: (xtina)*

good morning ladies....


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MissVeeDub* »_








took a random pic tonight......time stamp owns.

random but came out shwEEEtt http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dog_poopie (May 27, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

ITS SO EARLY... AHHHH.. class at 10 i think im gunna go get breakfast


----------



## GLIprep (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: (dog_poopie)*

morning girls. just a pic to wake up








haha breakin it down to the obnoxious music playing at fall show n go.








and the weird one...


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (GLIprep)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLIprep* »_morning girls. just a pic to wake up








haha breakin it down to the obnoxious music playing at fall show n go.








and the weird one...


----------



## GLIprep (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_























for a good time, call dubgirls! haha.


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (GLIprep)*















you guys seem like ur a handful


----------



## GLIprep (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_














you guys seem like ur a handful























we can be








"just when you thought you were the center of attention, WE showed up!"
that quote always makes me laugh on myspace. and if you're lucky, we'll bring you IN to the center of attention with us. haha.


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_since everyone is posting pics, here ya go









Looks sweet...you sould do that! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I would.
Woot Woot my page!!!


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*

^ I want that Its so hot!


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*

yea only if it wasnt Pshopped


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*

Good Morning Girls...halfway through the work week..hope today goes by fast!


----------



## 1euroA6 (Nov 12, 2006)

*Re: (GLIprep)*

gottta love dub girls


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_yea only if it wasnt Pshopped
















I thought about getting my new wheels powder coated pink


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (1euroA6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1euroA6* »_gottta love dub girls












































http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BunnyBeater (Jun 15, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*

hi. I swear that's not me dancing alone in that one pic.

really. it's not.







lawl.


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (BunnyBeater)*

I won't be on to much today girls...I have to get some sort of work done today.


----------



## GLIprep (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_I won't be on to much today girls...I have to get some sort of work done today.









i've heard THAT line before...


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (GLIprep)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLIprep* »_
i've heard THAT line before...








I don't want to goooo...i want to go home though...sucks that when I'm on a certain program it locks the internet...it takes over the connection. I wish there was something I can do to override it but I tried everything


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
I thought about getting my new wheels powder coated pink























i have thought about doin that too







but then i realized that they wouldnt match anythin on my car


----------



## GLIprep (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_














i have thought about doin that too







but then i realized that they wouldnt match anythin on my car
















i've talked about doing just my calipers, since they're already red. but my friends have told me NO








...and then i would have to somehow get my GLI badge pink as well.


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_







I don't want to goooo...i want to go home though...sucks that when I'm on a certain program it locks the internet...it takes over the connection. I wish there was something I can do to override it but I tried everything









damn chika







that sux http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_














i have thought about doin that too







but then i realized that they wouldnt match anythin on my car
















I was going to do the headliner the same color


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (GLIprep)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLIprep* »_
i've talked about doing just my calipers, since they're already red. but my friends have told me NO








...and then i would have to somehow get my GLI badge pink as well.

yea thats what sux ... if u add a random color it has 2 match sumthin on the car http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif n its hard to make pink calipers look nice even when matchin pink emblem. I thougt about it, i pshopped it, and it didnt look too good http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## giveitupandddance (Nov 3, 2006)

gone for one day and like 30 new pages! haha. 
i wanted to paint my wheels pink when i get my car done... satin black. 
i'm still thinking about it....


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (giveitupandddance)*








yea its usually like that ... miss a da n b prepared 2 go back a few pages








i dunno ... i might go piink wheels but thats up in the air 4 now got other priorities http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## giveitupandddance (Nov 3, 2006)

i added you all to my myspace... 
smels. 
that's me. don't deny. 
haha.


----------



## x0xGTix0x (Aug 4, 2006)

Morning Ladies!


----------



## GLIprep (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: (giveitupandddance)*


_Quote, originally posted by *giveitupandddance* »_i added you all to my myspace... 
smels. 
that's me. don't deny. 
haha.

ok i didn't know and sent you a "who are you" msg. ignore that


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (GLIprep)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLIprep* »_
ok i didn't know and sent you a "who are you" msg. ignore that









every other day i get like 2 pages of random ppl requestin me







like wtf !? DENY !!!








so sorrie if i do that 2 any1 here


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
I was going to do the headliner the same color









If its a pink headliner that would be outrageously bright!








Probably look sick though if you got the right shade of pink








What's up girls just got back in from lunch, its so nice out. Alittle chilly but I can deal with that.


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

JESUS ****ING CHRIST !!





















the chik that i work with CHEWS LIKE A F-IN COW !!!!














its SO annoying !! she got a turkey club for lunch n i can hear her take _every_ bite outta that damn thing !! and every lettuce piece crumble under her teeth !! UGH !! like chew w ur mouth closed !! wtf !







n soon shes gonna go 4 a cigarette, come back smellin like ****, and shes gonna proceed chewin like a cow on a piece of gum !! ahhhhh !!






























sorrie had 2 vent


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_JESUS ****ING CHRIST !!





















the chik that i work with CHEWS LIKE A F-IN COW !!!!














its SO annoying !! she got a turkey club for lunch n i can hear her take _every_ bite outta that damn thing !! and every lettuce piece crumble under her teeth !! UGH !! like chew w ur mouth closed !! wtf !







n soon shes gonna go 4 a cigarette, come back smellin like ****, and shes gonna proceed chewin like a cow on a piece of gum !! ahhhhh !!






























sorrie had 2 vent
















sounds like a fun job


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_JESUS ****ING CHRIST !!





















the chik that i work with CHEWS LIKE A F-IN COW !!!!














its SO annoying !! she got a turkey club for lunch n i can hear her take _every_ bite outta that damn thing !! and every lettuce piece crumble under her teeth !! UGH !! like chew w ur mouth closed !! wtf !







n soon shes gonna go 4 a cigarette, come back smellin like ****, and shes gonna proceed chewin like a cow on a piece of gum !! ahhhhh !!






























sorrie had 2 vent

















I freaking hate that s*** I have one of those here and when she comes to talk to you she has to lay across your desk...she ain't no skinny lady either...its so gross!







She smells and has dragon breathe too


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_JESUS ****ING CHRIST !!





















the chik that i work with CHEWS LIKE A F-IN COW !!!!














its SO annoying !! she got a turkey club for lunch n i can hear her take _every_ bite outta that damn thing !! and every lettuce piece crumble under her teeth !! UGH !! like chew w ur mouth closed !! wtf !







n soon shes gonna go 4 a cigarette, come back smellin like ****, and shes gonna proceed chewin like a* cow* on a piece of gum !! ahhhhh !!






























sorrie had 2 vent

























Too bad its a cute one...


----------



## BunnyBeater (Jun 15, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*

you girls are going to pee yourselves after you have read about my morning.
check my blog on myspace.
http://www.myspace.com/turboprep.
seriously and its only 1 pm!!!!
oh hi smels. I didnt know who you were either! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## x0xGTix0x (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: (BunnyBeater)*

throw something at her!!! lol 
ive done it hehehehe


----------



## x0xGTix0x (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: (BunnyBeater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BunnyBeater* »_you girls are going to pee yourselves after you have read about my morning.
check my blog on myspace.
http://www.myspace.com/turboprep.
seriously and its only 1 pm!!!!
oh hi smels. I didnt know who you were either! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

i can't get on ur page















it doesn't like me lol


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (x0xGTix0x)*















thanks girls .. yea it does suk working w idiots


----------



## x0xGTix0x (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_














thanks girls .. yea it does suk working w idiots









u'll see all the idiots i work with saturday


----------



## GLIprep (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: (x0xGTix0x)*

because i can admit when i'm wrong...
xtina - my bf verified he DID have someone vag his keychain. MY BAD! haha.
the dealer actually did it for him.


----------



## GLIprep (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: (GLIprep)*

and amy -- you have no new blog on myspace. liar pants.


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_JESUS ****ING CHRIST !!





















the chik that i work with CHEWS LIKE A F-IN COW !!!!














its SO annoying !! she got a turkey club for lunch n i can hear her take _every_ bite outta that damn thing !! and every lettuce piece crumble under her teeth !! UGH !! like chew w ur mouth closed !! wtf !







n soon shes gonna go 4 a cigarette, come back smellin like ****, and shes gonna proceed chewin like a cow on a piece of gum !! ahhhhh !!






























sorrie had 2 vent
















http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif no good - I cant stand people like that its even worse when you are in a restaurant and you hear that


----------



## BunnyBeater (Jun 15, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*

annddd...it's up.


----------



## xtina (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_JESUS ****ING CHRIST !!





















the chik that i work with CHEWS LIKE A F-IN COW !!!!














its SO annoying !! she got a turkey club for lunch n i can hear her take _every_ bite outta that damn thing !! and every lettuce piece crumble under her teeth !! UGH !! like chew w ur mouth closed !! wtf !







n soon shes gonna go 4 a cigarette, come back smellin like ****, and shes gonna proceed chewin like a cow on a piece of gum !! ahhhhh !!






























sorrie had 2 vent
















haha theres this lady here who has to chew on ice everyday. its awful.


----------



## Susie1220 (Jun 30, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*

Cheer up ladies!! (well tri-state ladies) Its free Rita's and Dunkin Donuts day! Since its the first day of spring and all


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (Susie1220)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Susie1220* »_Cheer up ladies!! (well tri-state ladies) Its free Rita's and Dunkin Donuts day! Since its the first day of spring and all









im going to every rita's and DD in the area


----------



## xtina (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: (GLIprep)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLIprep* »_because i can admit when i'm wrong...
xtina - my bf verified he DID have someone vag his keychain. MY BAD! haha.
the dealer actually did it for him.









ha i knew it!







i thought it was the coolest thing when i got mine done!


----------



## GLIprep (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: (xtina)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xtina* »_
ha i knew it!







i thought it was the coolest thing when i got mine done!

i'm usually not wrong, but it happens to the best of us.








...kidding of course.


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (x0xGTix0x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x0xGTix0x* »_
u'll see all the idiots i work with saturday





































wan me 2 give em a hard time ??? cuz i can be THE MOST difficult customer


----------



## xtina (Mar 18, 2007)

K&N is gonna use my car as a testfitter for the new coldair intake they made for the mkv. i get a free one! ;D


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (xtina)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xtina* »_K&N is gonna use my car as a testfitter for the new coldair intake they made for the mkv. i get a free one! ;D


thats awesome - congrats!


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_





















wan me 2 give em a hard time ??? cuz i can be THE MOST difficult customer









me 2


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (xtina)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xtina* »_K&N is gonna use my car as a testfitter for the new coldair intake they made for the mkv. i get a free one! ;D

nice, how did you pull that off?


----------



## xtina (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: (Minibabe)*

Thanks!







im so excited!


----------



## x0xGTix0x (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_





















wan me 2 give em a hard time ??? cuz i can be THE MOST difficult customer









OMG if the guys that annoy me are working there then yes!!!! LOL oh man! this is going to be great!!!


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (x0xGTix0x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x0xGTix0x* »_
OMG if the guys that annoy me are working there then yes!!!! LOL oh man! this is going to be great!!! 

please !!







me + polska + stoopid employees = fun


----------



## x0xGTix0x (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
please !!







me + polska + stoopid employees = fun
















OH yea!!! LOL 
ok i'm off to class even tho i'm late







haha i'll be back


----------



## xtina (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_
nice, how did you pull that off?

My fiance's best friend works for k&n







so ive got connections lol


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (xtina)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xtina* »_K&N is gonna use my car as a testfitter for the new coldair intake they made for the mkv. i get a free one! ;D


Sweet!


----------



## x0xGTix0x (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*


----------



## 1euroA6 (Nov 12, 2006)

*Re: (x0xGTix0x)*

God i wish i had a hookup for a cold air intake.... SWeet Deal.....


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (1euroA6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1euroA6* »_God i wish i had a hookup for a cold air intake.... SWeet Deal.....
















home depot http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## xtina (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: (BMPolska)*

haha.










_Modified by xtina at 1:40 PM 3-21-2007_


----------



## x0xGTix0x (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_
home depot http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









lol


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


----------



## xtina (Mar 18, 2007)

i can get discounts too if anyone wants anything. just let me know


----------



## GLIprep (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: (xtina)*

haha don't laugh. bunnybeater's intake is made with a dryer tube


----------



## xtina (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: (GLIprep)*

id love to see pics !


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: (xtina)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xtina* »_K&N is gonna use my car as a testfitter for the new coldair intake they made for the mkv. i get a free one! ;D

very nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## x0xGTix0x (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*

studying for Business law and corporate finance OWN ME!!!


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (x0xGTix0x)*

WooHoo !! ThursDay MorniN !







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## caerulailex (Oct 24, 2006)

One more day til friday! Hello ladies! I really need to stop in here and chat more instead of my periodic driveby to say hello


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (caerulailex)*

ehh its ok ... sumtimes bein busy is good enuff of a reason http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## wolfegirl1.8T (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

morning girls.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
been a while since i was in here..the bf has overpowered the computer the last couple weeks








who's going to blown euroz this sunday?


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

Good Morning ladies...one more day till Friday








How's everyone doing this morning?


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (RS21400)*

good morning ladies


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_good morning ladies

Are you feeling ok? This is the earliest I've seen you on in awhile


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_
Are you feeling ok? This is the earliest I've seen you on in awhile









yea really
















OooOOoooO MY PAGE !!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_
Are you feeling ok? This is the earliest I've seen you on in awhile









yea i got class at 10, and i cant get into business school unless i get a B- or better in the class so i have to do good, even though i got a 48 on the first test


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*








i told u .. perfect score next 2 tests and do xtra credit and ur good


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_







i told u .. perfect score next 2 tests and do xtra credit and ur good
















might as well pack my ish and go home now


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_
yea i got class at 10, and i cant get into business school unless i get a B- or better in the class so i have to do good, even though i got a 48 on the first test
















Good Luck! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_
Good Luck! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

x2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*

Friday can't come fast enough...I'm so ready to go home from work already!


----------



## BunnyBeater (Jun 15, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*

thanks for telling everyone about my home depot mod.
my sidemarkers are spraypainted too.
although my headliner IS plaid. and you can't beat that. evar.
last summer APR asked me to come down so they could write a program for my car.THERE is no way I was driving all the way to Alabama, much less go there AT ALL ever in my entire life. Plus didn't want the car to blow up.
I know a guy in CT who will do it, and who's also working on a turbo.
my bf is the turbo king of the east coast, so im sure he'll try to through something on my car sooner or later, esp once his car is done.


----------



## BunnyBeater (Jun 15, 2006)

*Re: (BunnyBeater)*

PS....anyone headed to the gtg this sunday...we'll be there!!!! come say hi since i have no idea who any of you are. lol
:hearts:


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (BunnyBeater)*

yea imna try 2 make it out 2 BlownEuros this sun http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i got a lot of sh*t goin on so i hope 2 get done w my errands by sat .... but if not ... then u girls have fun ! and take lots of pix !!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (BunnyBeater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BunnyBeater* »_thanks for telling everyone about my home depot mod.
my sidemarkers are spraypainted too.
*although my headliner IS plaid. and you can't beat that. evar.*
last summer APR asked me to come down so they could write a program for my car.THERE is no way I was driving all the way to Alabama, much less go there AT ALL ever in my entire life. Plus didn't want the car to blow up.
I know a guy in CT who will do it, and who's also working on a turbo.
my bf is the turbo king of the east coast, so im sure he'll try to through something on my car sooner or later, esp once his car is done.

I'd like to see some pictures of that








I'm not going to the GTG this Sunday but for those who are, have fun and drive safe! Make sure to post some pictures for us


----------



## x0xGTix0x (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*

i need sleeeeeeep


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (x0xGTix0x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x0xGTix0x* »_i need sleeeeeeep

















x2







I've been running around all week with my boyfriend working on cars







I'm beat! Not to mention my boxer puppy is being a little B****!!!! She's eats everything, last night she deceided to rip out my phone charger from the wall and detached the wire from the part you plug into the wall...I wanted to throw her across the room


----------



## x0xGTix0x (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_

x2







I've been running around all week with my boyfriend working on cars







I'm beat! Not to mention my boxer puppy is being a little B****!!!! She's eats everything, last night she deceided to rip out my phone charger from the wall and detached the wire from the part you plug into the wall...I wanted to throw her across the room









awww 
i just had 2 papers n 2 midterms for today.. i got 2 out of 2 done... 








i'll take the puppy!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (x0xGTix0x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x0xGTix0x* »_
awww 
i just had 2 papers n 2 midterms for today.. i got 2 out of 2 done... 








*i'll take the puppy!!!!!!!!!!!!* 


Hahaha...I would never give her away for anything...I'm too attached to my pets! She's just a typical girl I guess


----------



## x0xGTix0x (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_

Hahaha...I would never give her away for anything...I'm too attached to my pets! She's just a typical girl I guess
















haha yea the girls are worse when their puppies.. i had a jack russell terrior for 8 years and she was just like me... a bad ass bitch lol


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_

x2







I've been running around all week with my boyfriend working on cars







I'm beat! Not to mention my boxer puppy is being a little B****!!!! She's eats everything, last night she deceided to rip out my phone charger from the wall and detached the wire from the part you plug into the wall...I wanted to throw her across the room









I Hear that my boxer puppy has been CRAZY all week. All he wants to do is eat everything in sight.....he licks the cabinets and the refrigerator







and its not like he is starving......
Then every time we sit down to eat dinner, he chews on his "fast" - I had to take it away from him last night. I felt bad but he got over it because then he quickly grabbed something else to chew on


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
I Hear that my boxer puppy has been CRAZY all week. All he wants to do is eat everything in sight.....he licks the cabinets and the refrigerator







and its not like he is starving......
Then every time we sit down to eat dinner, he chews on his "fast" - I had to take it away from him last night. I felt bad but he got over it because then he quickly grabbed something else to chew on









I bought her teething toys but I guess its just not the same as being destructive!


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (RS21400)*

A man and his wife were working in their garden one day when the man looked over at his wife and said, "Your butt's getting huge. I bet it's bigger than the barbecue."
With that, he proceeded to get a measuring tape and measured the grill. Then he went over to where his wife was working and measured her butt.
"I was right, your butt is two inches wider than the barbecue!"
The woman chose to ignore her husband. Later that night in bed, the husband felt a little frisky. He made some advances toward her, but she completely brushed him off.
"What's wrong?" he asked.
She replied, "Do you really think I'm going to fire up this big-ass grill for one little weenie?"


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_A man and his wife were working in their garden one day when the man looked over at his wife and said, "Your butt's getting huge. I bet it's bigger than the barbecue."
With that, he proceeded to get a measuring tape and measured the grill. Then he went over to where his wife was working and measured her butt.
"I was right, your butt is two inches wider than the barbecue!"
The woman chose to ignore her husband. Later that night in bed, the husband felt a little frisky. He made some advances toward her, but she completely brushed him off.
"What's wrong?" he asked.
She replied, "Do you really think I'm going to fire up this big-ass grill for one little weenie?"


LMFAO


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_A man and his wife were working in their garden one day when the man looked over at his wife and said, "Your butt's getting huge. I bet it's bigger than the barbecue."
With that, he proceeded to get a measuring tape and measured the grill. Then he went over to where his wife was working and measured her butt.
"I was right, your butt is two inches wider than the barbecue!"
The woman chose to ignore her husband. Later that night in bed, the husband felt a little frisky. He made some advances toward her, but she completely brushed him off.
"What's wrong?" he asked.
She replied, "Do you really think I'm going to fire up this big-ass grill for one little weenie?"


Thats awesome


----------



## xtina (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: (BMPolska)*

LOL


----------



## xtina (Mar 18, 2007)

i miss my car already! i dropped it off at k&n this morning.. now im driving a chevy rental. im almost embarrased! lol


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (xtina)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xtina* »_i miss my car already! i dropped it off at k&n this morning.. now im driving a chevy rental. im almost embarrased! lol










Better then having a Kia for a rental after your Jetta was just totalled...what a let down! Then I asked to get something else so they were giving me a malibu which is a hell of alot better but someone gave it out before I got there







So they traded me for a sephia....it smelled really bad, though!


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*






















ur too much dude


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_

Better then having a Kia for a rental after your Jetta was just totalled...what a let down! Then I asked to get something else so they were giving me a malibu which is a hell of alot better but someone gave it out before I got there







So they traded me for a sephia....it smelled really bad, though!










awww rosie




























http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_





















ur too much dude
















i was looking for the joke i told ya the other day but i couldnt find it


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*

Anyone doing anything fun tonight?


----------



## xtina (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_

Better then having a Kia for a rental after your Jetta was just totalled...what a let down! Then I asked to get something else so they were giving me a malibu which is a hell of alot better but someone gave it out before I got there







So they traded me for a sephia....it smelled really bad, though!










aw!







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif not that you werent already sad enough! then they make you drive a kia


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_Anyone doing anything fun tonight?









Kean gtg http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## xtina (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_Anyone doing anything fun tonight?










going to the bank to cash my paycheck!!


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_
Kean gtg http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


OoOoOoO I'll see if Steve wants to take a ride, what time does it start?


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_

OoOoOoO I'll see if Steve wants to take a ride, what time does it start?

starts at 8 and then at 10 we go inside applebees and get some appetizers http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_
starts at 8 and then at 10 we go inside applebees and get some appetizers http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## desideratum (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_x2







I've been running around all week with my boyfriend working on cars







I'm beat! Not to mention my boxer puppy is being a little B****!!!! She's eats everything, last night she deceided to rip out my phone charger from the wall and detached the wire from the part you plug into the wall...I wanted to throw her across the room










that must just be one of those things they do. My boxer ate my remote earlier this week.







I was stuck on TBS for 5 hours watching "Dog The Bounty Hunter" and Gene Simmons's reality show before i realized that our cable box had a channel changing button on it.







So we bought him a bone that's the size of my arm and he's been good ever since.


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (desideratum)*


_Quote, originally posted by *desideratum* »_

that must just be one of those things they do. My boxer ate my remote earlier this week.







I was stuck on TBS for 5 hours watching "Dog The Bounty Hunter" and Gene Simmons's reality show before i realized that our cable box had a channel changing button on it.







So we bought him a bone that's the size of my arm and he's been good ever since.

I bought them 2 of those and they are gone within 3 days...between the two of them nothing lasts!

~~MAH PAGE~~


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_
I bought them 2 of those and they are gone within 3 days...between the two of them nothing lasts!


thats really funny - Its so hard to get mad at them because they just look at you with the cutest face and its over.....I melt. I cant stay mad at him for to long 
The vet told us to wait on the bone thing....he said that he is to young for a raw-hide. But my other dog.....like yours a couple of days and the thing is GONE!


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
thats really funny - Its so hard to get mad at them because they just look at you with the cutest face and its over.....I melt. I cant stay mad at him for to long 
The vet told us to wait on the bone thing....he said that he is to young for a raw-hide. But my other dog.....like yours a couple of days and the thing is GONE!

Yea...I gave a raw-hide to her anyway..she's 5 months but she hasn't choked yet so I think she can handle it...I won't leave them alone with it though.
I know I can't get mad at them, cuz they know when there bad so its like ok I can't yell at you cuz you have the most cutest innocent face! Gotta love'em!


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_
Yea...I gave a raw-hide to her anyway..she's 5 months but she hasn't choked yet so I think she can handle it...I won't leave them alone with it though.
I know I can't get mad at them, cuz they know when there bad so its like ok I can't yell at you cuz you have the most cutest innocent face! Gotta love'em!









Are you going to bring her to SNG?


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
Are you going to bring her to SNG?

I want to...I have to check with my man being I can't take her and leave the other one home...I would feel to bad because they are so used to each other now...he deserves a day out too


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
Are you going to bring her to SNG?

You bringing yours?


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_
You bringing yours?

YUP! I am really excited, he is going to be so curious about everything, but I will not be showing and the BF is not showing. So this is going to be a trial run for him.....we probably will not be there the entire day because he will be exhausted by the end. 
If you bring her they should meet


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
YUP! I am really excited, he is going to be so curious about everything, but I will not be showing and the BF is not showing. So this is going to be a trial run for him.....we probably will not be there the entire day because he will be exhausted by the end. 
If you bring her they should meet










Yea def. they should meet. When it gets closer we shall see. I want to show so its up to the BF to watch her/them


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_

Yea def. they should meet. When it gets closer we shall see. I want to show so its up to the BF to watch her/them









thats cute. Well, I hope that it all works out so they can play together








See you there http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*















i knew u 2 would get along


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_














i knew u 2 would get along


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_














i knew u 2 would get along









u love it because now you get to see more puppies


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*

yUp !!


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_yUp !!









if I am ever away for an extended period and I can not find anyone in NY to watch I will ship him over to you














(he can chew on your stuff for a while







)


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
if I am ever away for an extended period and I can not find anyone in NY to watch I will ship him over to you














(he can chew on your stuff for a while







)

He can come play with my 2


----------



## BunnyBeater (Jun 15, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*

I used to bring my sisters 2 boxers out to local gtg's all the time.
and each time i spent all day being drug around through the mud, into lakes, down hills. When I lived at my sisters i was the official dog sitter. 
They are seriously crazy. There is a big dumb one, maximus, and a little smart REALLY bad one, sadie.
One time I had them in the back of the passat, and stopped at wawa. Pretty soon people in the wawa were pointing outside. Well, they were both trying to escape through my open sunroof.
what's worse is they both attend "doggy day care" and get obedience training. 
My nephew who can't even talk yet, screams at them all day long, to shut up of course. He walks over to them, points his finger and starts yelling in baby language. It's hilarious.

my cat however, is easy to take care of than the boxers are.


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_
I bought them 2 of those and they are gone within 3 days...between the two of them nothing lasts!

~~MAH PAGE~~

my dads got a bulldog and it goes through the "indestructible" dog toys in about 2 days.


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
if I am ever away for an extended period and I can not find anyone in NY to watch I will ship him over to you














(he can chew on your stuff for a while







)








i have nuthin for him 2 chew except the 3 sets of wheels and mu bumper thats in my room







but thats a lil pricey chew toy


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (BunnyBeater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BunnyBeater* »_I used to bring my sisters 2 boxers out to local gtg's all the time.
and each time i spent all day being drug around through the mud, into lakes, down hills. When I lived at my sisters i was the official dog sitter. 
They are seriously crazy. There is a big dumb one, maximus, and a little smart REALLY bad one, sadie.
One time I had them in the back of the passat, and stopped at wawa. Pretty soon people in the wawa were pointing outside. Well, they were both trying to escape through my open sunroof.
what's worse is they both attend "doggy day care" and get obedience training. 
My nephew who can't even talk yet, screams at them all day long, to shut up of course. He walks over to them, points his finger and starts yelling in baby language. It's hilarious.

my cat however, is easy to take care of than the boxers are.









That's funny I left my boxer in the car while I was standing outside to stop and talk to someone i saw outside...I turned around and he was half way out the sun roof...it was the most funniest thing ever. To bad I didn't have my camera at the moment...


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (BunnyBeater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BunnyBeater* »_I used to bring my sisters 2 boxers out to local gtg's all the time.
and each time i spent all day being drug around through the mud, into lakes, down hills. When I lived at my sisters i was the official dog sitter. 
They are seriously crazy. There is a big dumb one, maximus, and a little smart REALLY bad one, sadie.
One time I had them in the back of the passat, and stopped at wawa. Pretty soon people in the wawa were pointing outside. Well, they were both trying to escape through my open sunroof.
what's worse is they both attend "doggy day care" and get obedience training. 
My nephew who can't even talk yet, screams at them all day long, to shut up of course. He walks over to them, points his finger and starts yelling in baby language. It's hilarious.

my cat however, is easy to take care of than the boxers are.









Thats pretty funny with the sunroof thing


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_







i have nuthin for him 2 chew except the 3 sets of wheels and mu bumper thats in my room







but thats a lil pricey chew toy























I am sure that he will like that


----------



## giveitupandddance (Nov 3, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_That's funny I left my boxer in the car while I was standing outside to stop and talk to someone i saw outside...I turned around and he was half way out the sun roof...it was the most funniest thing ever. To bad I didn't have my camera at the moment...









i left my oldest pitbull in my previous car for like 10 minutes once. 
he chewed off the wiper lever, chewed up the ebrake lever, and my shift knob. 
never again will i leave my dogs in the car. at all. ever. 
last time i took them somewhere, i stopped to get gas, and i was so glad i had a debit card so i didn't have to go in to pay. haha.


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (giveitupandddance)*

Dogs can do the darnest things


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*

CAN TODAY END NOW


----------



## GLIprep (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: (BunnyBeater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BunnyBeater* »_I used to bring my sisters 2 boxers out to local gtg's all the time.
and each time i spent all day being drug around through the mud, into lakes, down hills. When I lived at my sisters i was the official dog sitter. 
They are seriously crazy. There is a big dumb one, maximus, and a little smart REALLY bad one, sadie.
One time I had them in the back of the passat, and stopped at wawa. Pretty soon people in the wawa were pointing outside. Well, they were both trying to escape through my open sunroof.
what's worse is they both attend "doggy day care" and get obedience training. 
My nephew who can't even talk yet, screams at them all day long, to shut up of course. He walks over to them, points his finger and starts yelling in baby language. It's hilarious.

my cat however, is easy to take care of than the boxers are.









thanks for the novel, aim. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_CAN TODAY END NOW









x2















there almost was an accident in front of my job juss now







snapped me outta my zoNe


----------



## xtina (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_CAN TODAY END NOW









hey at least its 3:30 over there. its only 1:30 over here. so i have even longer to wait for today to be over. lol


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (xtina)*

technically ... its 4:30 here














i dont mean 2 rub it in or anythin ... but hey !







i had 2 get up 11 hours ago http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## xtina (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

BLAH!







lol i wanna go home, and i want my car back


----------



## desideratum (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: (xtina)*

so i washed and waxed Car so she would be beautiful for my first ever gtg with a vw club i found in san luis obispo... she's shiny and yellow to the max. and lo and behold, i look underneath her to see she has suddenly begun to leak gear oil.







I think sometimes she hates me for dirving cross-country with her so she likes to throw this stuff out there every once in awhile.
Thank god i don't start my job until next week and have plenty of time to fix her. but question is, am i confident enough with my experience to take on this adventure...


----------



## x0xGTix0x (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: (desideratum)*

omg is this day over yet!!!


----------



## OrangesAnonymous (Dec 9, 2005)

*Re: (x0xGTix0x)*

oh my god girlies... its only been 3 days since i've been on vortex and you guys have managed to DOUBLE the page count









Today is a horrible day for me *cries*


----------



## xtina (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: (OrangesAnonymous)*

whys today horrible?


----------



## StayGold11 (Mar 22, 2007)

*Re: (xtina)*

im having a pretty good day....
im alison G
the G is for Gringa loca with a Golf


----------



## xtina (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: (mkIII_shortee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mkIII_shortee* »_im having a pretty good day....
im alison G
the G is for Gringa loca with a Golf









nice! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif very clean!


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_yea imna try 2 make it out 2 BlownEuros this sun http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i got a lot of sh*t goin on so i hope 2 get done w my errands by sat .... but if not ... then u girls have fun ! and take lots of pix !!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

looks like i might be going as well...kinda last minute.
oh.........and http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to self proclaimed "turbo kings"


----------



## zuko (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*

Hi, I'm Jenny
Here's one of my toys








and the "no officer, its not my boyfriends car" content...








and Hi Tania, look, I'm stalking you


----------



## BunnyBeater (Jun 15, 2006)

hey guys...maybe for those of us going on sunday...post some pics of yourself and your ride??
since I have no clue what any of you look like or drive, and i really dont feel like reading 45 pages to see if this has already been done!..
DUBGIRLS REPRESEENNNNTTT


----------



## BunnyBeater (Jun 15, 2006)

*Re: (zuko)*

im a hater of mk3's, jettas in particular. 
_Quote, originally posted by *zuko* »_Hi, I'm Jenny
Here's one of my toys








and the "no officer, its not my boyfriends car" content...








and Hi Tania, look, I'm stalking you









HOWEVER your GOLF IS FREAKING AMAZING. I love the wheel setup, the boser, the headlights, the black. it looks great. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I just hope there is something amazing under the hood!!


----------



## StayGold11 (Mar 22, 2007)

*Re: (zuko)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zuko* »_
and the "no officer, its not my boyfriends car" content...








and Hi Tania, look, I'm stalking you









that plate OWNS!!!!!!!
i went into autozone (blah) to get something and the guy that worked there says "is that you bf's car?" and im all like "ummm, NO." and then he says " did you buy it like that?"


----------



## GLIprep (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: (BunnyBeater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BunnyBeater* »_hey guys...maybe for those of us going on sunday...post some pics of yourself and your ride??
since I have no clue what any of you look like or drive, and i really dont feel like reading 45 pages to see if this has already been done!..
DUBGIRLS REPRESEENNNNTTT

here is a pic of me and my ride, aim. in case you need to see who you're "rollin with".








giving props to the Mediocre Show while meg sends a text.








and my pride and joy.


----------



## GLIprep (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: (GLIprep)*

bunnybeater and i just hanging out at show n go a few years ago http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (mkIII_shortee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mkIII_shortee* »_
that plate OWNS!!!!!!!
i went into autozone (blah) to get something and the guy that worked there says "is that you bf's car?" and im all like "ummm, NO." and then he says " did you buy it like that?"
















Thats classic.....guys always pull that sh*t















Props to you http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif car looks really nice









Sorry for not following very well, but where is the car show this weekend?


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (desideratum)*


_Quote, originally posted by *desideratum* »_so i washed and waxed Car so she would be beautiful for my first ever gtg with a vw club i found in san luis obispo... she's shiny and yellow to the max. and lo and behold, i look underneath her to see she has suddenly begun to leak gear oil.







I think sometimes she hates me for dirving cross-country with her so she likes to throw this stuff out there every once in awhile.
Thank god i don't start my job until next week and have plenty of time to fix her. but question is, am i confident enough with my experience to take on this adventure...









awww that sux http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif yea my car gets mood swings up the ying yang too














at the season opener of the DJD g2g my open door button stopped working







needless to say it started working again 7 days later














i was like WoW pMs















hope ya fix her in time n have a fun n safe adventure !


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (mkIII_shortee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mkIII_shortee* »_im having a pretty good day....
im alison G
the G is for Gringa loca with a Golf























HI !!!








nice shoes














n the car looks sweet http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (zuko)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zuko* »_Hi, I'm Jenny
Here's one of my toys








and the "no officer, its not my boyfriends car" content...








and Hi Tania, look, I'm stalking you









i think i saw ur car @ a g2g a whiiiiile back like 2 years ago ... it was @ a Dub-B-Q at this park over the summer .... damn 4got where it was














i got a pic of ur car tho http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (mkIII_shortee)*

Good Morining Ladies...Woohoo finally its Friday!

_Quote, originally posted by *mkIII_shortee* »_im having a pretty good day....
im alison G
the G is for Gringa loca with a Golf









Sweet...nice to meet you Alison G. I'm Rosie


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MissVeeDub* »_
looks like i might be going as well...kinda last minute.
oh.........and http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to self proclaimed "turbo kings"









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








i hope i can make it out too


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (zuko)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zuko* »_Hi, I'm Jenny
Here's one of my toys








and the "no officer, its not my boyfriends car" content...








and Hi Tania, look, I'm stalking you










Looking sweet... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (mkIII_shortee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mkIII_shortee* »_
that plate OWNS!!!!!!!
i went into autozone (blah) to get something and the guy that worked there says "is that you bf's car?" and im all like "ummm, NO." and then he says " did you buy it like that?"
















Typical guy bulls****!







I just laugh at them and let them wonder...


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
Sorry for not following very well, but where is the car show this weekend?









and the thread is here .... http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3055887







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_
Typical guy bulls****!







I just laugh at them and let them wonder...

yup


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_ http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3055887







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

thank you....I will see if I can go, the BF wont be able to though so I will be by myself driving







I dunno I will see what happens - it sounds like alot of fun though.


----------



## StayGold11 (Mar 22, 2007)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_














HI !!!








nice shoes














n the car looks sweet http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

haha thanks...the golf's new shoes are coming in the mail as we speak (gold BBS RS) werd!!








oh and thanks to xtina, minibabe & RS21400 for your nice werds










_Modified by mkIII_shortee at 9:50 AM 3-23-2007_


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (mkIII_shortee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mkIII_shortee* »_
haha thanks...the golf's new shoes are coming in the mail as we speak (gold BBS RS) werd!!










My new shoes are being dipped in chemicals to get the clear coat of of them







Polished here we come!


----------



## giveitupandddance (Nov 3, 2006)

*Re: (mkIII_shortee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mkIII_shortee* »_haha thanks...the golf's new shoes are coming in the mail as we speak (gold BBS RS) werd!!








oh and thanks to xtina, minibabe & RS21400 for your nice werds









_Modified by mkIII_shortee at 9:50 AM 3-23-2007_

you should sell me your old ones.








how long have all of you had your cars? 
i've only had mine since december, so i'm a baby to the game.


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
thank you....I will see if I can go, the BF wont be able to though so I will be by myself driving







I dunno I will see what happens - it sounds like alot of fun though.

see if there are any cruises to the g2g from ur area http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







that way u wont hafta go alone


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (mkIII_shortee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mkIII_shortee* »_
haha thanks...the golf's new shoes are coming in the mail as we speak (gold BBS RS) werd!!








oh and thanks to xtina, minibabe & RS21400 for your nice werds










shweeeet !! cant wait 2 c em !!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ya gotta post pix girl asap !!! hahaha


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (giveitupandddance)*


_Quote, originally posted by *giveitupandddance* »_
you should sell me your old ones.








how long have all of you had your cars? 
i've only had mine since december, so i'm a baby to the game.

I am selling my 18" ASA's that are on my car right now...I have a 04 GLI and I just picked up my car on the 9th. I had a white 03 1.8T Jetta with the whole rare thing going on that took me 3 years to find last August but its resting in peace right now because my bf totalled it last month.


----------



## GLIprep (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: (mkIII_shortee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mkIII_shortee* »_
that plate OWNS!!!!!!!
i went into autozone (blah) to get something and the guy that worked there says "is that you bf's car?" and im all like "ummm, NO." and then he says " did you buy it like that?"
















we had shirts made that say "no, it's not my boyfriend's car"








you should have had one on!


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (BunnyBeater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BunnyBeater* »_hey guys...maybe for those of us going on sunday...post some pics of yourself and your ride??
since I have no clue what any of you look like or drive, and i really dont feel like reading 45 pages to see if this has already been done!..
DUBGIRLS REPRESEENNNNTTT

if i come ill b in this







but on steelies http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mk3gtigirl (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (GLIprep)*

my car is in that picture!







reeeal tiny but it's there


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (mk3gtigirl)*

weather looks ok for sunday 
http://www.weather.com/outlook..._boat


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*

I am trying to convince the BF to bang in at work so that we can go on Sunday


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
if i come ill b in this







but on steelies http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 









I like that picture! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Hey I have those wheels...


----------



## mk3gtigirl (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
if i come ill b in this







but on steelies http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 









crazy..i think i've only seen you once







at fall show&go i'm pretttttty sure under the CW tent when we were all drinkin' beers






















us girls need to have car talks without the boys







(ie: this thread is PERFECT http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif )


----------



## StayGold11 (Mar 22, 2007)

*Re: (giveitupandddance)*


_Quote, originally posted by *giveitupandddance* »_
you should sell me your old ones.








how long have all of you had your cars? 
i've only had mine since december, so i'm a baby to the game.

i would be happy to sell you my wheels....i dont know if you can see the centercaps but they little skull n crossbones on them, hehe


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (mkIII_shortee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mkIII_shortee* »_
i would be happy to sell you my wheels....i dont know if you can see the centercaps but they little skull n crossbones on them, hehe

thats really cool - do u have a close up pic. on them?


----------



## Jmatto (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: (Minibabe)*

morning ladies


----------



## mk3gtigirl (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
thats really cool - do u have a close up pic. on them?

x2
i need some longbeach centercaps


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (mk3gtigirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk3gtigirl* »_
x2
i need some longbeach centercaps










Sounds awesome...get a pic girl.
Good Morning JMatto


----------



## Jmatto (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_

Sounds awesome...get a pic girl.
*Good Morning JMatto







* 

hey rosie they audi looks awsome i cant wait to get her painted http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif steve did awsome job now i just gotta get 2 sweatshirts to wear at shows ya know


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (Jmatto)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jmatto* »_
hey rosie they audi looks awsome i cant wait to get her painted http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif steve did awsome job now i just gotta get 2 sweatshirts to wear at shows ya know 

I know my BF is the man...







I'm glad that your happy! When it gets painted take some pictures so I can post them on our website http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jmatto (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_
I know my BF is the man...







I'm glad that your happy! When it gets painted take some pictures so I can post them on our website http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

you got it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (Jmatto)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jmatto* »_
you got it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif If you can too send me some of the pictures that you took Wednesday of it in progress... I keep a running log for Steve







My email is [email protected] http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## xtina (Mar 18, 2007)

morning ladies! usually when i wake up there's a whole page i have to read through to catch up but this morning theres 2 an a half!







i get to go to k&n to pick up my car today! i missed him.


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (xtina)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xtina* »_morning ladies! usually when i wake up there's a whole page i have to read through to catch up but this morning theres 2 an a half!







i get to go to k&n to pick up my car today! i missed him.










good luck, hope that it worked out well http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
good luck, hope that it worked out well http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

x2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (RS21400)*

i talked my gf into buying an exhaust for her gti! we're gonna get an autotech stainless tonight!








i'm trying to get her to buy wheels to... she seems to like the mk4 monte carlos, so that's what we'll probably end up getting.


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MyCarIsRed* »_i talked my gf into buying an exhaust for her gti! we're gonna get an autotech stainless tonight!








i'm trying to get her to buy wheels to... she seems to like the mk4 monte carlos, so that's what we'll probably end up getting.

Nice...I'm waiting for my down pipe to arrive


----------



## BunnyBeater (Jun 15, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*


















me on the right... the cool looking one of course!








oh and my car is a complete mess right nowww... so dont laugh at him when you see him!!


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (mk3gtigirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk3gtigirl* »_
crazy..i think i've only seen you once







at fall show&go i'm pretttttty sure under the CW tent when we were all drinkin' beers






















us girls need to have car talks without the boys







(ie: this thread is PERFECT http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif )

maybe @ WF ???







i was under the CW tent then







i never made it to Fall SnG http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif if you r talking about Fall SnG then it might b heather aka bellaheather or tori aka Tdub that u might have seen there







cuz yea .. i was MIA at that show http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
good luck, hope that it worked out well http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_
x2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

x3


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (BunnyBeater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BunnyBeater* »_
me on the right... the cool looking one of course!








oh and my car is a complete mess right nowww... so dont laugh at him when you see him!!


if all 3 of uz r as crazy as u guys make it seem then it wont b hard 2 find u


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

morning ladies


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_morning ladies

What's up there Polska?


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*

ahahaha the modi is here


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_ahahaha the modi is here


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

damn right


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_damn right









Don't let your head get to big there buddy


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_
Don't let your head get to big there buddy









muhahaha
gixxie please post my favorite pic


----------



## 1euroA6 (Nov 12, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*

good afternoon ladies.... i havent been on here in a few days... hope everyone is doin well


----------



## BunnyBeater (Jun 15, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*

I have an idea.
Let's see how many smilies you girls can post in ONE day!
I'll start:




























































































OMG ROFL:screwy:


----------



## mk3gtigirl (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
maybe @ WF ???







i was under the CW tent then







i never made it to Fall SnG http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif if you r talking about Fall SnG then it might b heather aka bellaheather or tori aka Tdub that u might have seen there







cuz yea .. i was MIA at that show http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

na ur right..it was def @ waterfest. i remember now...it was friggen' like 240597435907 degrees outside


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_
Don't let your head get to big there buddy


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (BunnyBeater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BunnyBeater* »_I have an idea.
Let's see how many smilies you girls can post in ONE day!
I'll start:




























































































OMG ROFL:screwy:
















trust me ... ill have ya beat


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_









hahaha i love it


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_










LMAO


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

MS paint masterpiece!!
_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (mk3gtigirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk3gtigirl* »_
na ur right..it was def @ waterfest. i remember now...it was friggen' like 240597435907 degrees outside









well this was me @ WF .... 






















and yea it was f-in hot as hell ! hahaha









did we meet then ??


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
well this was me @ WF .... 






















and yea it was f-in hot as hell ! hahaha








did we meet then ??









thats one ugly car your standing by


----------



## BunnyBeater (Jun 15, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_trust me ... ill have ya beat
















HAHAH. 

Um.....Im going out today to get an estimate on this:









wish me luck!!... I used to work for the dealer so I'm going to see "the bumper guy"
those damn walls, jumping out in front of cars!


----------



## giveitupandddance (Nov 3, 2006)

*Re: (mkIII_shortee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mkIII_shortee* »_i would be happy to sell you my wheels....i dont know if you can see the centercaps but they little skull n crossbones on them, hehe

amazing. 
and perfect. haha. 
how much?


----------



## StayGold11 (Mar 22, 2007)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
thats really cool - do u have a close up pic. on them?

heres pics....btw giveitupanddance...you drive a vr6 which has a lug pattern 5 x100 i think....these are 4 x100....15 x 7 (i dont know the offset off the top of my head) you could get adapters i guess...but if anybody serioulsy wants to buy these hit me up at [email protected]
i would sell em for cheap, not sure if im keeping the tires yet...
















btw- talking to all bishes is sweet! i like the dub gurl lounge...those boys are vicious blood thirsty animals











_Modified by mkIII_shortee at 12:32 PM 3-23-2007_


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (BunnyBeater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BunnyBeater* »_
HAHAH. 









wish me luck!!... I used to work for the dealer so I'm going to see "the bumper guy"
those damn walls, jumping out in front of cars!









ouch girl !! what happened ???


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (mkIII_shortee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mkIII_shortee* »_
heres pics....btw giveitupanddance...you drive a vr6 which has a lug pattern 5 x100 i think....these are 4 x100....15 x 7 (i dont know the offset off the top of my head) you could get adapters i guess...but if anybody serioulsy wants to buy these hit me up at [email protected]
i would sell em for cheap, not sure if im keeping the tires yet...
















btw- talking to all bishes is sweet! i like the dub gurl lounge...those boys are vicious blood thirsty animals








_Modified by mkIII_shortee at 12:32 PM 3-23-2007_

NICE LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!
BunnyBeater - so sorry to hear that. 
Off to the doctors office.....Have a great day everyone and maybe I will get to meet some of you guys on Sunday!!!!!


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (mkIII_shortee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mkIII_shortee* »_
btw- talking to all bishes is sweet! i like the dub gurl lounge...those boys are vicious blood thirsty animals

















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
NICE LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!
BunnyBeater - so sorry to hear that. 
Off to the doctors office.....Have a great day everyone and maybe I will get to meet some of you guys on Sunday!!!!!


i'll be there on sunday but i probably won't be in the coupe. if you see a black gti with a "mei mei" europlate, i'll be the guy driving it.


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (BunnyBeater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BunnyBeater* »_
HAHAH. 

Um.....Im going out today to get an estimate on this:








wish me luck!!... I used to work for the dealer so I'm going to see "the bumper guy"
those damn walls, jumping out in front of cars!









Ouch...good luck, things like that get expensive!


_Modified by RS21400 at 11:23 AM 3-23-2007_


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (mkIII_shortee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mkIII_shortee* »_
















btw- talking to all bishes is sweet! i like the dub gurl lounge...those boys are vicious blood thirsty animals








_Modified by mkIII_shortee at 12:32 PM 3-23-2007_

Sweet! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## StayGold11 (Mar 22, 2007)

*Re: (BunnyBeater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BunnyBeater* »_
HAHAH. 

Um.....Im going out today to get an estimate on this:









wish me luck!!... I used to work for the dealer so I'm going to see "the bumper guy"
those damn walls, jumping out in front of cars!









i tried a little DIY on my front bumper...what a disaster that turned out to be







mismatched green paint out of a rattle can...i dont recommend...it was fun for sh!ts n giggles though


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (mkIII_shortee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mkIII_shortee* »_
i tried a little DIY on my front bumper...what a disaster that turned out to be







mismatched green paint out of a rattle can...i dont recommend...it was fun for sh!ts n giggles though

Atleast you can say u tried http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## xtina (Mar 18, 2007)

I GOT MY CAR BACK <3








BEAUTIFUL ISNT IT?!


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (xtina)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
does the engine cover still fit with the intake?


----------



## zuko (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (BMPolska)*

wow this thread moves fast!!!
Im going to the blown euroz gtg sunday too.


----------



## giveitupandddance (Nov 3, 2006)

*Re: (mkIII_shortee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mkIII_shortee* »_heres pics....btw giveitupanddance...you drive a vr6 which has a lug pattern 5 x100 i think....these are 4 x100....15 x 7 (i dont know the offset off the top of my head) you could get adapters i guess...but if anybody serioulsy wants to buy these hit me up at [email protected]
i would sell em for cheap, not sure if im keeping the tires yet...

_Modified by mkIII_shortee at 12:32 PM 3-23-2007_

awwww. i love those!! 
if i could find adapters for a decent price, i'd definitely buy them off you. i'll keep my eyes open.


----------



## xtina (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: (BMPolska)*

the engine cover WAS the intake lol
all the tubing was manufactured into the engine cover its weird....








lol but of course im gonna mod it and make it fit


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (xtina)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xtina* »_I GOT MY CAR BACK <3








BEAUTIFUL ISNT IT?! 

looks niice girl !! *high fives* !







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## xtina (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

thanks !







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BunnyBeater (Jun 15, 2006)

*Re: (xtina)*

looks good!!

AGHHH I HATE that, VW put the airbox like INTO the engine cover. It was a pain in the ass to make an intake that actually fit right for it, and my check engine light is permanently ON! I've had it cleared a bunch of times, but my air censor isnt even plugged in. 

ps. if anyone needs OEM parts, I can get them at the dealer for employee pricing!
I got an estimate for my ride...all over 500 bucks. I can get everything painted a prof hot rod shop for under 200 bucks, and a new fender for 100 from the dealer... DUHHHHH, so much LESS than 500 bucks!
I hit a stucco wall trying to parallel park. Sometimes I think my car is very small and try to put it in way too tight places.

YEAAAA more people come on sunday!!! ill have some blue tape on my car, won't be hard to miss!!! OH and the official PIRATE CRUISE FLAG!!!!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BunnyBeater (Jun 15, 2006)

*Re: (BunnyBeater)*

wait, i have a question...how are you going to get any air where the filter is?
I put mine behind the bottom front grill.


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (BunnyBeater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BunnyBeater* »_
I hit a stucco wall trying to parallel park. Sometimes I think my car is very small and try to put it in way too tight places.

YEAAAA more people come on sunday!!! ill have some blue tape on my car, won't be hard to miss!!! OH and the official PIRATE CRUISE FLAG!!!!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif thats sux ! thats exactly y i NEVER parallel park







my rule and i stand by it















so then sunday it is ! blue taped up rabbit .... gotcha !


----------



## BunnyBeater (Jun 15, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

ahah i know! if it was a curb it would have just hit my tire..but it was a WALL!

blah
random pic:


----------



## xtina (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: (BunnyBeater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BunnyBeater* »_wait, i have a question...how are you going to get any air where the filter is?
I put mine behind the bottom front grill.

There is almost a completely open hole going from inside the grill to the filter, its pretty awesome! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BunnyBeater (Jun 15, 2006)

*Re: (xtina)*

sweet!!!! I forgot the GTI's don't have holes in the honeycomb. It's solid right? I bet it sounds great.


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (BunnyBeater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BunnyBeater* »_ahah i know! if it was a curb it would have just hit my tire..but it was a WALL!

blah
random pic:










nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
heres mine from last year


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*

show off


----------



## BunnyBeater (Jun 15, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*

I heart the sleepy. Looks hot on black!!!
I have that page printed out, covered cardboard with the same plaid as my headliner and cut out felt letters. It was prob the first succesful art project I have ever done. haha.

i also tried to make a plaid skirt...but it was a bit tooo short for my boyfriends liking.


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (BunnyBeater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BunnyBeater* »_I heart the sleepy. Looks hot on black!!!
I have that page printed out, covered cardboard with the same plaid as my headliner and cut out felt letters. It was prob the first succesful art project I have ever done. haha.

i also tried to make a plaid skirt...but it was a bit tooo short for my boyfriends liking. 










the sleepy has been gone for almost a year now, the car has had about 5 new sets of wheels since then and has more surprises for this season


----------



## GLIprep (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*

here is mine since everyone is doing it


----------



## BunnyBeater (Jun 15, 2006)

*Re: (GLIprep)*

get some new freaking wheels already. I'm not joking. If you don't soon. Ill put your car on cinder blocks when you are sleeping.


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (BunnyBeater)*

So looks like the BF is going to call in "sick" on sunday. So anyone crusing from Long Island?


----------



## GLIprep (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: (BunnyBeater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BunnyBeater* »_get some new freaking wheels already. I'm not joking. If you don't soon. Ill put your car on cinder blocks when you are sleeping.

you can buy them and then i'll put them on


----------



## x0xGTix0x (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: (xtina)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xtina* »_I GOT MY CAR BACK <3








BEAUTIFUL ISNT IT?! 

nice plate http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## xtina (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: (x0xGTix0x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x0xGTix0x* »_
nice plate http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks!


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (xtina)*

sweeeeet http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kamzcab86 (Feb 14, 2002)

*Re: (GLIprep)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLIprep* »_
you can buy them and then i'll put them on









When you do, send those RC's to me.


----------



## BunnyBeater (Jun 15, 2006)

*Re: (kamzcab86)*

you can roll on the 14 by 7's I have in the closet...reaaaall oldschool!!

Gold rims = the hottness!!! Whoever said they were getting them!
ps...anyone want a mk1 for 450? please?


----------



## kamzcab86 (Feb 14, 2002)

*Re: (BunnyBeater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BunnyBeater* »_you can roll on the 14 by 7's I have in the closet...reaaaall oldschool!!

AH! If only this was 2006, I'd take those things off your hands! Unfortunately, I've already got my RZ's:















Sorry to hear you have to sell your '82.


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: (zuko)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zuko* »_Hi, I'm Jenny
Here's one of my toys








and the "no officer, its not my boyfriends car" content...








and Hi Tania, look, I'm stalking you









JENNY!!!!!!!!!! i was wonderin' where you and that sexy mk3 were girl.
sorry i didn't make it to the gtg on tuesday...work fn owns, bleh.
but i plan to make it up there this coming tuesday with a few from the club. You guys down to have us over there?








every fn time i see your mk3 i wish for a moment i had spent the money on mine isntead of getting the mk4....


----------



## GLIprep (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: (kamzcab86)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kamzcab86* »_When you do, send those RC's to me.
















name your price. they are pitting in the corners bc VWOA sucks at making brake pads that don't affect the BBS finish http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## notjstalurk (Mar 13, 2007)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

wow! I like your dub...the color, the size every part of it








well...especially the frames in the picture








Do you have any plan of selling it???


----------



## zuko (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MissVeeDub* »_
JENNY!!!!!!!!!! i was wonderin' where you and that sexy mk3 were girl.
sorry i didn't make it to the gtg on tuesday...work fn owns, bleh.
but i plan to make it up there this coming tuesday with a few from the club. You guys down to have us over there?








every fn time i see your mk3 i wish for a moment i had spent the money on mine isntead of getting the mk4....










That would be awesome! We are always there on Tuesdays, so whenever you come by it would be kickass.
yeah, i heart the golf, I just bought an 07 gti so I dont drive the mk3 to work in Secaucus everyday. Im so happy!








Do you guys still do a weekly gtg?


----------



## 1euroA6 (Nov 12, 2006)

*Re: (zuko)*

Good morning ladies... hope everyone had a great friday nite and isnt stuck at wrk like i am




























... hangovers suck at wrk


----------



## xtina (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: (1euroA6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1euroA6* »_Good morning ladies... hope everyone had a great friday nite and isnt stuck at wrk like i am




























... hangovers suck at wrk

friday night was cool! i saw that movie 300 last nite, it was pretty good! whats everyone doin today? im gettin mah baby washed! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (xtina)*

Will most probably be adding some goodies to my baby since it seems like winter is over now *knock on wood* so P-Flo, RSB, Suspension might just have to go on the car today or tomorrow and give him a bath as well, cause hes seriously due for one.


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (xtina)*

Hey girls how's eveyone's weekend going so far? I am babysitting my nephew and neice till tommorow with my man...eveyone enjoy your weekend!


----------



## GTIxpinay (Jul 30, 2006)

hey girls! stuck working at the apple store all day. argghhh. 
everyone enjoy your weekend!


----------



## StayGold11 (Mar 22, 2007)

*Re: (GTIxpinay)*

i met a fellow dubber at school....my n my homegurl are going to his party tonite....if anything jumps off ill be sure to post pics tomorrow!







of our cars, of course


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (mkIII_shortee)*

anyone crusing to the GTG tomorrow? Let me know I am coming from Long Island .


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_Hey girls how's eveyone's weekend going so far? I am babysitting my nephew and neice till tommorow with my man...eveyone enjoy your weekend!









Well seems that my plans for today and possibly the week end went out the window, cause its like snowing really good now already 2" fell in the last hour or so, so seems the upgrades will have to wait


----------



## OrangesAnonymous (Dec 9, 2005)

*Re: (xtina)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xtina* »_whys today horrible?










that day was horrible cause my car was towed to the shop T_T....
my baby is hurting real bad. I was drivin home the day before and my car was fine on the drive to school, it was on the drive back when it started.. My car started violently shaking... my bf thinks its suspension related..
what sucked about that day the most was the fact that every dealership i called didn't have any openings for up to a week except the one thats the farthest away... the closest dealership told me their earliest opening was april 3rd.. the day before i go back to school and that i could bring my car in but it would possibly not get looked at or worked on for up to a week.... so basically the begining of my spring break im out of vehicle *cries* so i had it towed to the people who had the earliest time which is monday or tuesday... not knowing whats wrong with my car is really nerve racking and not having a car sucks SO much since im addicted to driving


----------



## baisee00 (Jan 1, 2004)

*Re: (OrangesAnonymous)*

sorry to hear about your day oranges! i'm sure everything will turn out to be okay. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
today was a crazy day...
went from this








to 








time for bed! i'm pooped! will take more pics when the sun comes up and snotrocket goes for a bath


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (baisee00)*

everthing always ends up turing out ok.


_Quote, originally posted by *baisee00* »_sorry to hear about your day oranges! i'm sure everything will turn out to be okay. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
today was a crazy day...
went from this








to 








time for bed! i'm pooped! will take more pics when the sun comes up and snotrocket goes for a bath










That looks really nice. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## xtina (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: (baisee00)*


_Quote, originally posted by *baisee00* »_sorry to hear about your day oranges! i'm sure everything will turn out to be okay. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
today was a crazy day...
went from this








to 








time for bed! i'm pooped! will take more pics when the sun comes up and snotrocket goes for a bath










looks awesome! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## miss vdub (May 26, 2004)

great turnout at the blowneuros gtg today...who went?


----------



## kellykutthroat (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: (miss vdub)*

agreed. surprisingly i got sunburn!


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (miss vdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *miss vdub* »_great turnout at the blowneuros gtg today...who went? 

I was there.....and I had my puppy with me. I did talk to some girls, but did not get anyones name - I was the one with the turquoise long sleeve shirt on and I had the boxer puppy. 
It was fun!
What were other people wearing maybe I talked to you


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (baisee00)*


_Quote, originally posted by *baisee00* »_sorry to hear about your day oranges! i'm sure everything will turn out to be okay. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
today was a crazy day...
went from this








to 








time for bed! i'm pooped! will take more pics when the sun comes up and snotrocket goes for a bath









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif very very niice








more pix !!!


----------



## GLIprep (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*

here is what we wore and here is my posse at the GTG.








andrea. aim. adge. nina.


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

hey girls ! http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif
i couldnt make it out yesterday 2 the g2g http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif had a frustrating weekend and yesterday i basically wasted 4 nuthin








hope whoever went had fun http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (GLIprep)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLIprep* »_here is what we wore and here is my posse at the GTG.








andrea. aim. adge. nina.









I think that I talked to nina! She was really nice - she loved my puppy








I think that I saw the rest of you guys, but you were all talking in a big group. Next time if I notice anyone, I will make it a point to say HI!
I am really bad with names, I can remember faces pretty well but I am TERRIBLE with names.


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*

looks like u guys had fun http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







sux i couldnt make it








next time !


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

Good Morning Girls! Another Monday morning...with a headache for the 3rd day in a row








Glad to hear that the GTG on Sunday was a nice turnout...hope everyone who went had fun


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_hey girls ! http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif
i couldnt make it out yesterday 2 the g2g http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif had a frustrating weekend and yesterday i basically wasted 4 nuthin








hope whoever went had fun http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









sorry that you had a ****ty weekend.....the G2G was good - but you can get the next one. 
Hope that you have a better week. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## x0xGTix0x (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*

Morning Ladies!


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_Good Morning Girls! Another Monday morning...with a headache for the 3rd day in a row








Glad to hear that the GTG on Sunday was a nice turnout...hope everyone who went had fun









No good with the headache







those are the worst - I had one all last week until I went to the doctor on Friday. Something is screwy with my ears...now I am on a decongestant.
If you still have the headache you should go over and see your Dr. to make sure your okay


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
No good with the headache







those are the worst - I had one all last week until I went to the doctor on Friday. Something is screwy with my ears...now I am on a decongestant.
If you still have the headache you should go over and see your Dr. to make sure your okay 

I hate going to the doctors but I get migraines just haven't had one in a long time...I think babysitting all weekend did it...


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_
I hate going to the doctors but I get migraines just haven't had one in a long time...I think babysitting all weekend did it...









kids have that affect on people - i worked for a daycare center for a VERY SHORT period because of that


----------



## Jmatto (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: (Minibabe)*

morning ladies


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
kids have that affect on people - i worked for a daycare center for a VERY SHORT period because of that 

Yea I love kids but I haven't done that in a long time and my nephew just didn't want to go to sleep...he wasn't crying but decided to turn sideways in bed and kick the wall all night but I was dammed if I took him out...he wouldn't ever have fell asleep then. My boyfriend was getting so aggravated it was comical watching him think it was the dogs making all the noise...well I did to until we figured it out


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
sorry that you had a ****ty weekend.....the G2G was good - but you can get the next one. 
Hope that you have a better week. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

yea really ... i ****ing hope this weekend will be better








i juss hate when the simplest things become the most difficult














ugh !!


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
yea really ... i ****ing hope this weekend will be better








*i juss hate when the simplest things become the most difficult*














ugh !!

Yuppers


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (RS21400)*

gtg was a ton of fun. i saw the girl there with the boxer puppy. don't know your name so i didn't bother to say hi. i'm so sunburned though it's horrible.


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_
Yuppers









x2
Cheer up


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif that was Minibabe aka Amanda


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

Ugh







is work over yet?


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif that was Minibabe aka Amanda
















Yup that was me! Even if you don't know my name you should come up and say HI! I wont bite
















gixxie whats your name - you know mine but I dont know yours








Oh, and you go to a G2G in jersey right? Where is it and what day and time? Maybe I can come this week its supposed to be pretty nice all week.


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
Yup that was me! Even if you don't know my name you should come up and say HI! I wont bite















*gixxie whats your name *- you know mine but I dont know yours








Oh, and you go to a G2G in jersey right? Where is it and what day and time? Maybe I can come this week its supposed to be pretty nice all week. 

Gixxie = Agnes http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I go to NJ GTG on Monday nights at Bridgewater Borders around 8:30PM http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3098691 and Wednesday nights around 9:30PM on Easton Ave's Taco Bell http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2801115 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ya man







im Agnes








i go to those g2gs and the Kean g2g in Union - http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2830517 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
which might closer 2 ya Amanda ... r u far from the GWB ??


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ya man







im Agnes








i go to those g2gs and the Kean g2g in Union - http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2830517 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
which might closer 2 ya Amanda ... r u far from the GWB ?? 

probably about and hour


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*

Amanda if you ever come to the meet on Wednesday night, I sometimes bring my puppies, so let me know if you ever decide to cruise down here


----------



## x0xGTix0x (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*

did i hear puppies???


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (x0xGTix0x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x0xGTix0x* »_did i hear puppies???


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_
Gixxie = Agnes http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I go to NJ GTG on Monday nights at Bridgewater Borders around 8:30PM http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3098691 and Wednesday nights around 9:30PM on Easton Ave's Taco Bell http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2801115 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

what town is the wed. night one in? it does not say on the link- i would need directions. I wanna see how far away it is from me


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
probably about and hour 

cuz im like 10 - 15 min away from the GWB ... im right on rt80 and from me 2 Easton ave g2g / Bridgewater g2g is about an hour http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif and Kean is about 15-20min http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif so if ud ever wanna cruise juss lemme know n we can meet up







and Rosie can bring her puppies


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
cuz im like 10 - 15 min away from the GWB ... im right on rt80 and from me 2 Easton ave g2g / Bridgewater g2g is about an hour http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif and Kean is about 15-20min http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif so if ud ever wanna cruise juss lemme know n we can meet up







and Rosie can bring her puppies























sounds good to me http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
what town is the wed. night one in? it does not say on the link- i would need directions. I wanna see how far away it is from me 

This is the address for Wednesday Night, Easton Ave GTG:
1135 Easton Ave., Somerset, NJ
Amanda can bring her puppy too


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (RS21400)*

morning ladies


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_morning ladies

Oh look its mister tough guy


----------



## GLIprep (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: (NLPJetta)*

hey gixxie - hope you get your car issues straightened out! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_morning ladies

What's up?


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (NLPJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NLPJetta* »_
Oh look its mister tough guy

if you read the top of the page it says dub GIRLS lounge, i am the moderator here so i have to make sure the guys stay out, this isn't myspace


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_
if you read the top of the page it says dub GIRLS lounge, i am the moderator here so i have to make sure the guys stay out, this isn't myspace


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_


----------



## x0xGTix0x (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_
if you read the top of the page it says dub GIRLS lounge, i am the moderator here so i have to make sure the guys stay out, this isn't myspace









lol


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (x0xGTix0x)*

I can't wait to get out of work today...hopefully I will still be up for vacumming my car out...My dogs shed way too much! If I don't keep up with it, its out of control


----------



## x0xGTix0x (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_I can't wait to get out of work today...hopefully I will still be up for vacumming my car out...My dogs shed way too much! If I don't keep up with it, its out of control









damn... thats y my jack russell wasn't allowed in my car.. but the yorki was bc he was a tea cup n had his own lil bed


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_
This is the address for Wednesday Night, Easton Ave GTG:
1135 Easton Ave., Somerset, NJ
Amanda can bring her puppy too









That I will def. be doing more of. He was GREAT yesterday. 3 hrs. each way in the car and all he did was lay there. He started crying a little bit on the way home and my BF fed him and he fell right back to sleep (no stops or nothing)!
Although....he seemed to have licked EVERY window in the car except the passengers















Its funny because my BF just washed his car to and then here comes the dog to make the windows all gross!


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (x0xGTix0x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x0xGTix0x* »_
damn... thats y my jack russell wasn't allowed in my car.. but the yorki was bc he was a tea cup n had his own lil bed









I tried that rule but its hard when I only have 1 car...I use my bf car when we go out together but otherwise I have no choice and I have to bring them to our kennel every morning and pick them up after work.


----------



## x0xGTix0x (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_
I tried that rule but its hard when I only have 1 car...I use my bf car when we go out together but otherwise I have no choice and I have to bring them to our kennel every morning and pick them up after work.









awww yea it does get hard
the only car the jack russell was allowed in was my frist car... the 1989 audi








i miss that car


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

hey girls, did any of you end up going to the BlowEuros gtg?
i ended up at the Speed Lounge gtg in Paramus...
btw, Agnus....hope you got my vm...haha


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*

yea chika i got ur vm http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








i juss had a rough weekend thats y i didnt get a chance 2 get back 2 ya ... where in Paramus is the Speed Lounge ??


----------



## giveitupandddance (Nov 3, 2006)

afternoon ladies. 
it's 1:00 and i JUST got to work.








hit a retardedly huge pothole yesterday (dear detroit. i love how you do your roads.) and blew out the sidewall of my tire. had to spend all morning getting a new one. 
$100 for a new tire on some wheels i don't want to rock in the summer.


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (giveitupandddance)*


_Quote, originally posted by *giveitupandddance* »_afternoon ladies. 
it's 1:00 and i JUST got to work.








hit a retardedly huge pothole yesterday (dear detroit. i love how you do your roads.) and blew out the sidewall of my tire. had to spend all morning getting a new one. 
$100 for a new tire on some wheels i don't want to rock in the summer.









http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif sorry to hear that


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
Yup that was me! Even if you don't know my name you should come up and say HI! I wont bite















gixxie whats your name - you know mine but I dont know yours








Oh, and you go to a G2G in jersey right? Where is it and what day and time? Maybe I can come this week its supposed to be pretty nice all week. 

you actually were walking around and we were all sitting in front of my girlfriends car. there was some other fluffy something or other puppy that your dog was playing with. i was with a few of the people from DJD but not the main group. if you go to the Bridgewater GTG's or Easton Ave, i'll definitely see you sooner or later.


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (giveitupandddance)*


_Quote, originally posted by *giveitupandddance* »_afternoon ladies. 
it's 1:00 and i JUST got to work.








hit a retardedly huge pothole yesterday (dear detroit. i love how you do your roads.) and blew out the sidewall of my tire. had to spend all morning getting a new one. 
$100 for a new tire on some wheels i don't want to rock in the summer.









god that really blows http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif sorrie 2 hear







ud think that after all these taxes we pay they'd fix the sh*t


----------



## x0xGTix0x (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: (giveitupandddance)*


_Quote, originally posted by *giveitupandddance* »_afternoon ladies. 
it's 1:00 and i JUST got to work.








hit a retardedly huge pothole yesterday (dear detroit. i love how you do your roads.) and blew out the sidewall of my tire. had to spend all morning getting a new one. 
$100 for a new tire on some wheels i don't want to rock in the summer.









awww that sucks! but i have to buy 4 new ones bc 3 of mines are messed up so just be lucky u only need 1


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
god that really blows http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif sorrie 2 hear







ud think that after all these taxes we pay they'd fix the sh*t









Tell me about it...they fill them temporary and the next week its even a bigger pot hole...just fix it correctly and they wouldn't have to keep refilling them...does anyone know the Pot Hole Hotline number for NJ? I want to get it and call them for every little pot hole...next time I hit one I'm going to make them buy me a new rim or something







Lie and tell them they bent it.


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_
Tell me about it...they fill them temporary and the next week its even a bigger pot hole...just fix it correctly and they wouldn't have to keep refilling them...does anyone know the Pot Hole Hotline number for NJ? I want to get it and call them for every little pot hole...next time I hit one I'm going to make them buy me a new rim or something







Lie and tell them they bent it.









damn ... when u find out the # lemme know














ill call em for all the stoopid lil isht too


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
damn ... when u find out the # lemme know














ill call em for all the stoopid lil isht too









after hitting a huge pothole on 78 last night, i thought my car was going to fall apart


----------



## xtina (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

hey i downloaded some songs from that band you have playing on your myspace page, i like em! i was listening to it on the way to work this morning! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_
after hitting a huge pothole on 78 last night, i thought my car was going to fall apart










I know the other week I though I broke my car...it was so freaking loud I tensed up and shut my eyes and screamed f***!


----------



## xtina (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_

I know the other week I though I broke my car...it was so freaking loud I tensed up and shut my eyes and screamed f***!









i hate that feeling! we get bad potholes here when it rains.. even though thats hardly ever, those holes are nasty!


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (xtina)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif to POT HOLES


----------



## giveitupandddance (Nov 3, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_I know the other week I though I broke my car...it was so freaking loud I tensed up and shut my eyes and screamed f***!









i did the same thing. 
i was SO mad. 
but while i was sitting in the repair shop, today's newspaper was out, and they're starting this week long story about potholes. 
i'm gonna call them and tell them about it, and find out what i can do. 
i shouldn't have to pay for their shoddy work!
i'm sure they'll just laugh at me, but i figure it's worth a shot.


----------



## x0xGTix0x (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif to POT HOLES









x10000000000000000
bc then i wouldn't need 3 new tires out of 4


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (giveitupandddance)*


_Quote, originally posted by *giveitupandddance* »_
i did the same thing. 
i was SO mad. 
but while i was sitting in the repair shop, today's newspaper was out, and they're starting this week long story about potholes. 
i'm gonna call them and tell them about it, and find out what i can do. 
i shouldn't have to pay for their shoddy work!
i'm sure they'll just laugh at me, but i figure it's worth a shot.


I think they can do something...depends who you get on the other line...it sucks people have nice cars and you can't even keep them mint due to the crappy roads and rock chips from these big trucks and s***


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (xtina)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xtina* »_hey i downloaded some songs from that band you have playing on your myspace page, i like em! i was listening to it on the way to work this morning! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









from Porcelain and the Tramps ??








hahaha yea







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif they're awesome


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

Anges you coming to the Border meet tonight or no?


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_Anges you coming to the Border meet tonight or no?

polska gonna do burnouts tonight!!!!


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_Anges you coming to the Border meet tonight or no?

IMNA TRY !!!!!!!







i gotta do few things after work actually .... but ill do mah bestestest !! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_
polska gonna do burnouts tonight!!!!















We shall see!


----------



## xtina (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
from Porcelain and the Tramps ??








hahaha yea







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif they're awesome









yeah! they're awesome!







great road music! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i looked for their cd online and i couldnt find it anywhere.







i wanted the tracklisting off of it.


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (xtina)*








thats cuz they dont have a CD out ... its like Shiny Toy Guns ... they're an independent band http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## xtina (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

thats cool.. i got a whole cd full of songs off the web. i like em.
who's Shiny Toy Guns ?


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (xtina)*

yea they only have a few songs but they're good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Shiny Toy Guns is a similar band 2 that ... youtube them http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif they're awesome








here ya go ... tis one of their songs http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://youtube.com/watch?v=OBDwYaZKfnM


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_yea they only have a few songs but they're good  http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Shiny Toy Guns is a similar band 2 that ... youtube them http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif they're awesome








here ya go ... tis one of their songs http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://youtube.com/watch?v=OBDwYaZKfnM

bad astronaut is the coolest band out right now. probably not your style, but still cool. it's the singer from the band lagwagon's new band. kinda indie punkish.


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MyCarIsRed* »_
bad astronaut is the coolest band out right now. probably not your style, but still cool. it's the singer from the band lagwagon's new band. kinda indie punkish.

lagwagon http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BunnyBeater (Jun 15, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*

any band where teenyboppers and kicking and hitting eachother in the face for fun is good with me.


----------



## zuko (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (BMPolska)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif lagwagon
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif shiny toy guns


----------



## xtina (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: (BMPolska)*

i http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif new music!


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MyCarIsRed* »_
bad astronaut is the coolest band out right now. probably not your style, but still cool. it's the singer from the band lagwagon's new band. kinda indie punkish.

ill check em out







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif trust me, i listen 2 a very wide variety of music







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif EXCEPT f-in emo music







that crap juss pisses me off


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
ill check em out







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif trust me, i listen 2 a very wide variety of music







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif EXCEPT f-in emo music







that crap juss pisses me off









wow!! i didn't know there were so many lagwagon supporters here! they were actually the first punk show i ever went to. it was "bigwig", "lagwagon" and "all" but it turned into a descendants show cause milo came back! it was amazing.








i've also been listening to "the evens" which is ian mckay from "fugazi" and "minor threat".


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*

ya juss lost me


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MyCarIsRed* »_
wow!! i didn't know there were so many lagwagon supporters here! they were actually the first punk show i ever went to. it was "bigwig", "lagwagon" and "all" but it turned into a descendants show cause milo came back! it was amazing.








i've also been listening to "the evens" which is ian mckay from "fugazi" and "minor threat".

Big Wig is awesome! My Fav. is "Smile" from them http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_yea chika i got ur vm http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








i juss had a rough weekend thats y i didnt get a chance 2 get back 2 ya ... where in Paramus is the Speed Lounge ?? 

this is the site:
http://www.thespeedlounge.com
and the gtg was posted on there originally.
it was ok.
did you to BE gtg?


----------



## BunnyBeater (Jun 15, 2006)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MyCarIsRed* »_wow!! i didn't know there were so many lagwagon supporters here! they were actually the first punk show i ever went to. it was "bigwig", "lagwagon" and "all" but it turned into a descendants show cause milo came back! it was amazing.








i've also been listening to "the evens" which is ian mckay from "fugazi" and "minor threat".


ahhh...how i LOVE Ian McKAY!!!!!!!!!!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## OrangesAnonymous (Dec 9, 2005)

*Re: (BunnyBeater)*

hey girlies!!
you guys had a gtg the other day? we had one around here too! was really fun. Didn't have my car but thats ok.
we went to a go-karting place here in washington called traxx, my bf works there too so it was pretty sweet! Raced twice, beat my best time during the first race, then turned around and beat that best time the 2nd race. I think i was more motivated to drive since the go-karts are the first thing i've actually gotten to drive in 4 days *cries*
News on my car tho:
*note* if this is true im going to feel like a moron*/note*
Guy called me earlier today and told me all the violent shaking was just cause i had a flat tire.......... Now, mind you, i've had a flat tire before, and ironicly its the same damn tire!!!! And i don't remember it shaking like that... but it was over 8 months ago since then so i could be mistaken.. told the guy i had a full spare in the trunk and he should switch them out, told me he would and would give a call back... Never got that call back tho







Im thinking either they really did find something horribly wrong with my car OR they just had other cars that needed more attention than a tire change lol. lets hope its the second one and mara will feel like an idiot! YAY GO ME!
pray for my baby (even tho im not religous!) Hope everyone had a fantastic monday!!!!!!!!! cause mondays SUCK!


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (OrangesAnonymous)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OrangesAnonymous* »_hey girlies!!
you guys had a gtg the other day? we had one around here too! was really fun. Didn't have my car but thats ok.
we went to a go-karting place here in washington called traxx, my bf works there too so it was pretty sweet! Raced twice, beat my best time during the first race, then turned around and beat that best time the 2nd race. I think i was more motivated to drive since the go-karts are the first thing i've actually gotten to drive in 4 days *cries*
News on my car tho:
*note* if this is true im going to feel like a moron*/note*
Guy called me earlier today and told me all the violent shaking was just cause i had a flat tire.......... Now, mind you, i've had a flat tire before, and ironicly its the same damn tire!!!! And i don't remember it shaking like that... but it was over 8 months ago since then so i could be mistaken.. told the guy i had a full spare in the trunk and he should switch them out, told me he would and would give a call back... Never got that call back tho







Im thinking either they really did find something horribly wrong with my car OR they just had other cars that needed more attention than a tire change lol. lets hope its the second one and mara will feel like an idiot! YAY GO ME!
pray for my baby (even tho im not religous!) Hope everyone had a fantastic monday!!!!!!!!! cause mondays SUCK!









your car shakes.....so does mine! NO ONE can figure out what it is. When does your car start doing it? They have changed my axle, tires, brakes - and then they stopped there because "it was fixed to his standards"








I have been trying to get the car back into the shop since January and they head service manager has not called me








I wish you the best of luck and hope that the cause was the tire.


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*

Here is my BF's pictures from Blown Euro's 
gixxie there is one of Url in there for you








http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...48825


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (OrangesAnonymous)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OrangesAnonymous* »_hey girlies!!
you guys had a gtg the other day? we had one around here too! was really fun. Didn't have my car but thats ok.
we went to a go-karting place here in washington called traxx, my bf works there too so it was pretty sweet! Raced twice, beat my best time during the first race, then turned around and beat that best time the 2nd race. I think i was more motivated to drive since the go-karts are the first thing i've actually gotten to drive in 4 days *cries*
News on my car tho:
*note* if this is true im going to feel like a moron*/note*
Guy called me earlier today and told me all the violent shaking was just cause i had a flat tire.......... Now, mind you, i've had a flat tire before, and ironicly its the same damn tire!!!! And i don't remember it shaking like that... but it was over 8 months ago since then so i could be mistaken.. told the guy i had a full spare in the trunk and he should switch them out, told me he would and would give a call back... Never got that call back tho







Im thinking either they really did find something horribly wrong with my car OR they just had other cars that needed more attention than a tire change lol. lets hope its the second one and mara will feel like an idiot! YAY GO ME!
pray for my baby (even tho im not religous!) Hope everyone had a fantastic monday!!!!!!!!! cause mondays SUCK!









hahaha my b/f http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gifs go karting







thats what him n his friends did @ H2O in Maryland http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif me n my best friend slep the day away cuz we got too wasted the nite b4















sorrie 2 hear about ur car chika ... i hope that all it is is the tire







cuz my best friends golf had that issue too, with it shakin that is, and i think she told me that when her dad looked at it there was dirt cloggin sumthin up by her engine cuz when she lost her fender liner all the crap flew up there n did sumthin







then again thats what she told me ... then again she doesnt really know cars much















but i hope ur baby comes out like new and with a new tire and everythin is okie







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_Here is my BF's pictures from Blown Euro's 
gixxie there is one of Url in there for you








http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...48825 









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif commented


----------



## GLIprep (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

helloooooooooooo girls.
77 for a high today. nothing could make me happier. washin Glee after work and heading to a GTG tonight.
cheers to a perfect day and catchin some sunshine at the park for my lunchtime!


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (GLIprep)*

niiice !!








too bad my office is like -459326456378 degreez















im in a sweatshirt and my fingers are f-in cold http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 







lunchtime @ the park sounds good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

morning ladies


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

I wore a skirt today.....but driving stick in heels was a challenge this morning








I am leaving work early today so I can go home and wash/wax my car (but not in heels)


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*
















i wish i could leave work early







my boss is on a rampage to get sh*t done that dont need 2 get done till 3 weeks from now


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

Good Morning Ladies


----------



## Bora_Azul (Dec 8, 2002)

*Re: (RS21400)*

even though i'm sure its been discussed , i'm going to ask for haha's....
how many of you are going to SnG, Yarrow and Dustoff? 

i always see Tania there, even though she doesn't say hi







but what about the others?


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (Bora_Azul)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bora_Azul* »_even though i'm sure its been discussed , i'm going to ask for haha's....
how many of you are going to SnG, Yarrow and Dustoff? 

i always see Tania there, even though she doesn't say hi







but what about the others?


i'll be at show n go, primer and dustoff is too far http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Bora_Azul (Dec 8, 2002)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_
i'll be at show n go, primer and dustoff is too far http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

being in CT isn't too bad...







almost in the middle of both







.....


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (Bora_Azul)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bora_Azul* »_even though i'm sure its been discussed , i'm going to ask for haha's....
how many of you are going to SnG, Yarrow and Dustoff? 

i always see Tania there, even though she doesn't say hi







but what about the others?


I'll be at SnG http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## giveitupandddance (Nov 3, 2006)

today i get to face that dreaded pothole again. 
i will defeat it this time! 
haha... 
get to get out of work on time (yay! i always stay late.) to go pick up the boyfriend's bowling ball he had redrilled. haha. 
and on the way home...the pothole i hit sunday.


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (giveitupandddance)*


_Quote, originally posted by *giveitupandddance* »_today i get to face that dreaded pothole again. 
i will defeat it this time! 
haha... 
get to get out of work on time (yay! i always stay late.) to go pick up the boyfriend's bowling ball he had redrilled. haha. 
and on the way home...the pothole i hit sunday.

http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif to pot holes...I've been nailing a few lately..tis' the pot hole season


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_















i wish i could leave work early







my boss is on a rampage to get sh*t done that dont need 2 get done till 3 weeks from now









CRAZINESS!
I just wish that the people that worked here before me that was supposed to do my job did it correctly 








It would make my life A LOT easier right now - I dont know what it is, people just dont like to give information at all.


----------



## Bora_Azul (Dec 8, 2002)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_
I'll be at SnG http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

i'm gong to have to go thru the pages later at home to figure out who drives what here







.....


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (Bora_Azul)*

I will be there with Url and the BF


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
CRAZINESS!
I just wish that the people that worked here before me that was supposed to do my job did it correctly 








It would make my life A LOT easier right now - I dont know what it is, people just dont like to give information at all.









Gotta love when co-workers don't fill you in with the info. that you do need http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Bora_Azul (Dec 8, 2002)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_
Gotta love when co-workers don't fill you in with the info. that you do need http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 


the team leads and supervisors here don't tell me squat....and its usually the things i need to know to keep files closing on time that they don' tell me


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_I will be there with Url and the BF























every time u say Url i think "image url" codes



































that name is so cute tho







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_














every time u say Url i think "image url" codes



































that name is so cute tho







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








me to I'm like what...and then I remember


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

was anyone in bridgewater last night? i didn't see anyone.


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_














every time u say Url i think "image url" codes



































that name is so cute tho







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 















- yea he looks like and Url. actually I started calling him "urly swirly"















When I say that his entire but shakes its so funny - I will have to show you when you see him


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MyCarIsRed* »_was anyone in bridgewater last night? i didn't see anyone.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I was there


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*

ok, so I would like to get Url a friend....
what do you think of this dog?
http://www.furrycritter.com/re...u.jpg


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*

awww !! is that a chow chow ???







those r so cute too !!


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_awww !! is that a chow chow ???







those r so cute too !!

no its a Shiba Inu its a Japanese dog


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*

wtf







it looks like a Chow Chow tho







i like em tho !!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

yea, it only gets to be about 15-20 pounds and they come in about 3-4 different color combos and if you get the red one - it looks like a mini fox








http://www.sunojo.com/images/sixpak.jpg


----------



## Bora_Azul (Dec 8, 2002)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
no its a Shiba Inu its a Japanese dog 

A JDM dog!! schweeet!! i can't click on the link, but i know what a chow chow looks like


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (Bora_Azul)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bora_Azul* »_
A JDM dog!! schweeet!! i can't click on the link, but i know what a chow chow looks like


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_yea, it only gets to be about 15-20 pounds and they come in about 3-4 different color combos and if you get the red one - it looks like a mini fox


























haha they're too f-in cute !!!


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_ok, so I would like to get Url a friend....
what do you think of this dog?
http://www.furrycritter.com/re...u.jpg


He's cute...you don't want another boxer friend?


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*

There was a cute boxer fawn male last night at the Borders GTG in Bridgewater, he was 5 mon. just like my Pup. His name was Jackson


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (RS21400)*

i had a chow chow. he lived to 14 or 15 years. best dog i ever had. when i was little we'd ride him around like battle cat from he-man. that dog was a trooper!


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_
He's cute...you don't want another boxer friend? 

I would love another boxer....but I still live at home and my parents probably wont even like a smaller dog








But hey I have better chances if its smaller


----------



## Bora_Azul (Dec 8, 2002)

*Re: (Minibabe)*

i bought my sister a dog for her 12th or 13th birthday ( i forgot which ), odddly enough its now my small white dog, but nonetheless, my parents wanted it out..now EVERYONE loves her...but she loves me more ...she's my bish








moral of the story..just buy the dog and don't worry , the love will grow


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (Bora_Azul)*

I could try that but I already have another dog 

and my sister has two cats


so I might just get kicked out








but i think that they would like it - i dunno i am going to try and get the shiba inu for my b-day


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_


----------



## Bora_Azul (Dec 8, 2002)

*Re: (Minibabe)*

ummmm yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa , you might have a problem then..
but i'd still go for it
dogs > parental rule


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (Bora_Azul)*

Yea that's what happened to me, I just bought my new puppy and my mom hates her but she's growing to love her as she's getting trained...heehee! She hates everything at first...I'm just an animal lover


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
your car shakes.....so does mine! NO ONE can figure out what it is. When does your car start doing it? They have changed my axle, tires, brakes - and then they stopped there because "it was fixed to his standards"








I have been trying to get the car back into the shop since January and they head service manager has not called me








I wish you the best of luck and hope that the cause was the tire. 

weird indeed...i'm assuming they have tried an alignment if they have gone as far as they already have....maybe even the weights were thrown off. 
just throwing some stuff around.... but do either of you have spacers on the wheels? if you do that could simply be it. i don't know....but maybe it can also have something to do with the steering clumn..







...i'm interested in knowing what it is when you girls find out.


----------



## mk3gtigirl (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*

mmm wawa chicken breast sandwich http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
the weather is GORGEOUS! maybe i will was my car again after work


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: (mk3gtigirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk3gtigirl* »_mmm wawa chicken breast sandwich http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
the weather is GORGEOUS! maybe i will was my car again after work









oh man! WAWA has the _best_ friggin sanwiches haha...


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MissVeeDub* »_
weird indeed...i'm assuming they have tried an alignment if they have gone as far as they already have....maybe even the weights were thrown off. 
just throwing some stuff around.... but do either of you have spacers on the wheels? if you do that could simply be it. i don't know....but maybe it can also have something to do with the steering clumn..







...i'm interested in knowing what it is when you girls find out.

if it shaking while slowing down, it's probably the rotors are warped. if it shakes while driving, you might have a bent wheel.


----------



## x0xGTix0x (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: (mk3gtigirl)*

i wish i could wash my car


----------



## mk3gtigirl (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MissVeeDub* »_
oh man! WAWA has the _best_ friggin sanwiches haha...

wawa has the best EVERYTHING


----------



## xtina (Mar 18, 2007)

i got my smoked bumper markers and i put pink bulbs in 'em! i love it.


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (xtina)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to piiink !!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MissVeeDub* »_
weird indeed...i'm assuming they have tried an alignment if they have gone as far as they already have....maybe even the weights were thrown off. 
just throwing some stuff around.... but do either of you have spacers on the wheels? if you do that could simply be it. i don't know....but maybe it can also have something to do with the steering clumn..







...i'm interested in knowing what it is when you girls find out.

I have my stock wheels and they have balanced everything at least twice....I am afraid to do anything to the car because I want them to fix it - i dont want them to blame it on me


----------



## mk3gtigirl (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (xtina)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xtina* »_i got my smoked bumper markers and i put pink bulbs in 'em! i love it.


















^^^^ that's hot http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (mk3gtigirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk3gtigirl* »_
^^^^ that's hot http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I want that - where on earth did u ever find pink bulbs!


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (xtina)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xtina* »_i got my smoked bumper markers and i put pink bulbs in 'em! i love it.



















Sweet, I want to put pink bulbs in my blinkers but I'm to lazy to go get the bulbs...


----------



## xtina (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: (Minibabe)*

This little car shop in the mall here, they're purple, but they glow pink!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (xtina)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xtina* »_This little car shop in the mall here, they're purple, but they glow pink!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Yea sometimes if you get the cheap ones the paint chips off and they become retarted looking.


----------



## mk3gtigirl (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_
Yea sometimes if you get the cheap ones the paint chips off and they become retarted looking. 















it's the truth!


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (xtina)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xtina* »_This little car shop in the mall here, they're purple, but they glow pink!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

i http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif how stoopid lil things like that can bring so much joy


----------



## xtina (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: (mk3gtigirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk3gtigirl* »_














it's the truth!


lol yeah! i agree, these ones seem to be good !







i had them in my mkiv jetta side markers and i took them out before i traded it in


----------



## xtina (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
i http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif how stoopid lil things like that can bring so much joy









seriously lol


----------



## Bora_Azul (Dec 8, 2002)

you haven't gotten any problems with the pink lights?? i would of been pulled over before i even started the car..


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (Bora_Azul)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bora_Azul* »_you haven't gotten any problems with the pink lights?? i would of been pulled over before i even started the car..


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
i http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif how stoopid lil things like that can bring so much joy


----------



## xtina (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: (Bora_Azul)*

no not where i live they dont care too much, i have almost blacked out windows too and i dont get crap for it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (xtina)*

I've never gotten crap for stuff like that or tint but letely I wouldn't put it past my luck! Sometimes you just have to take that chance though...as long as its nothing major and a whole lot of money wasted.


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (Bora_Azul)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bora_Azul* »_you haven't gotten any problems with the pink lights?? i would of been pulled over before i even started the car..


yea i dunno .... by me it seems cops dont care much but i know Polska got pulled over 4 blue city lights ... i dont have any lights like that on my car so i really wouldnt know


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
I have my stock wheels and they have balanced everything at least twice....I am afraid to do anything to the car because I want them to fix it - i dont want them to blame it on me

i think MyCarIsRed has some good alternatives to the problem

_Quote »_if it shaking while slowing down, it's probably the rotors are warped. if it shakes while driving, you might have a bent wheel.

Minibabe, can you be a little more specific as to when it shakes? and at what speeds.


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MissVeeDub* »_
i think MyCarIsRed has some good alternatives to the problem

Minibabe, can you be a little more specific as to when it shakes? and at what speeds.

it shakes between 60-80 and only when accelerating. If I take my foot off of the gas the car does not do it. It also does not do it all the time. Its more when I drive longer distances.


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

It depends who you get and what mood they are in....and how you act back to them that makes them all decide...which is bull cuz if you didn't do anything it shouldn't be no problem.


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
it shakes between 60-80 and only when accelerating. If I take my foot off of the gas the car does not do it. It also does not do it all the time. Its more when I drive longer distances. 

the bent wheel seems to be a good possibility, but then again, wouldnt they have noticed already?
and it could also have to do with the brakes.
I drive rental cars for work all the time because i drive far, and when I was driving an 07 cobalt, car seemed fine. Then i got on the highway and all of a sudden between 60 and 80 the car started to shake roughly. It hadnt happend most of the trip, just all of a sudden. I immediately though a flat...it wasnt at all. Front brakes got stuck to the rotors. Apparently this had happenend so many times to whoever else had driven it before me, that the rotors were also warped.
have you had them check the brakes yet?


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MissVeeDub* »_
the bent wheel seems to be a good possibility, but then again, wouldnt they have noticed already?
and it could also have to do with the brakes.
I drive rental cars for work all the time because i drive far, and when I was driving an 07 cobalt, car seemed fine. Then i got on the highway and all of a sudden between 60 and 80 the car started to shake roughly. It hadnt happend most of the trip, just all of a sudden. I immediately though a flat...it wasnt at all. Front brakes got stuck to the rotors. Apparently this had happenend so many times to whoever else had driven it before me, that the rotors were also warped.
have you had them check the brakes yet?

they replaced them already - and they have also replaced one of my wheels because it had a scratch in it and they thought that it was not balancing properly (turns out it was and I did not need the wheel). 
In any case I have had VWOA involved now and I currently have a lawyer....its a HUGE mess. I just want them to take the car back so that I can get a different one.


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*

2 hours left till I'm out of work...can't wait to enjoy some of this nice weather


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_2 hours left till I'm out of work...can't wait to enjoy some of this nice weather









20 minutes !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## baisee00 (Jan 1, 2004)

good to meet you last night xtina! the gti is looking HOT!


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
20 minutes !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Lucky!!!


----------



## xtina (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: (baisee00)*


_Quote, originally posted by *baisee00* »_good to meet you last night xtina! the gti is looking HOT!

you too!!







you left so early! we all went to fridays after the gtg. good times!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mk3gtigirl (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_2 hours left till I'm out of work...can't wait to enjoy some of this nice weather









2 more hrs for me








ugh i need to go for a run after work


----------



## xtina (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: (mk3gtigirl)*

i dont even want to hear about this "2 hours" stuff. its noon and i dont leave till 6:30pm. so shhh!


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (xtina)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xtina* »_i dont even want to hear about this "2 hours" stuff. its noon and i dont leave till 6:30pm. so shhh!
























But when we are up at work you are still sleeping


----------



## Bora_Azul (Dec 8, 2002)

*Re: (xtina)*

yea but we started our day 3 hours before you







...you were in bed 2 hours after i was at work , still sleeping


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (xtina)*

Have a great day ladies...I'm FREE!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Going to wash/wax the car. Talk to you guys tomorrow.


----------



## xtina (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: (Minibabe)*

lucky!


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*

LUCKY !!!!!!!!!!!!





























2 more hours 4 me !


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

ok......crazy change of events...
I just got an invitation in the Mail for April 15th for a Wedding Shower. They are my BFs really good friends and it starts at 1 and ends at 4...
don't know whats going on now....lol


----------



## xtina (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: (Bora_Azul)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bora_Azul* »_yea but we started our day 3 hours before you







...you were in bed 2 hours after i was at work , still sleeping









lol yeah so?


----------



## Bora_Azul (Dec 8, 2002)

*Re: (xtina)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xtina* »_
lol yeah so?
















so..its probably like 80 there all week and its almost 70 here and it won't be tomorrow







...but i won't be at work tomorrow...there's a soccer game i have to watch at 2:30, so im taking the day off ...or being sick


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MissVeeDub* »_ok......crazy change of events...
I just got an invitation in the Mail for April 15th for a Wedding Shower. They are my BFs really good friends and it starts at 1 and ends at 4...
don't know whats going on now....lol

so lets re-schedule the girls g2g .... i think it would b better no ??? to sumthin after SnG ... cuz that weekend looks REALLY iffy4 me too http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

gixxie = poo


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (NLPJetta)*

wanna get smacked ??


----------



## xtina (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: (Bora_Azul)*

lol its actually 60 here its rainy.







i hate the rain. even though it only rains like once a year. i dont like it.


_Modified by xtina at 12:28 PM 3-27-2007_


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (NLPJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NLPJetta* »_gixxie = poo























some one didnt get the memo that this is a girls only thread?


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_wanna get smacked ??

















Do it lol

_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_
some one didnt get the memo that this is a girls only thread?









Someone didnt ummm i dont know...Im trying to get back into whore mode


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (NLPJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NLPJetta* »_
Someone didnt ummm i dont know...Im trying to get back into whore mode 

Then get a sex change


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_
Then get a sex change









nah to much work


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_
Then get a sex change









he just turns around and bends over, he seems to like it like that


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_
he just turns around and bends over, he seems to like it like that

oh man you guys are crazy


----------



## giveitupandddance (Nov 3, 2006)

2 more hours of work for me. 
at least the last 1/2 hour to 45 minutes is an "all staff meeting" to greet our (potential) new client, where our whole staff will be standing outside when they leave. 
yay for outside meetings!


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (giveitupandddance)*

wifey just ordered m3 tails for her gti because BFI had them on sale! in other news, i also found out that BFI sells jetex exhausts which means i finally found a mk2 exhaust that has both 2.5" piping and a dual polished tip muffler. all for the low low price of $469!!


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
so lets re-schedule the girls g2g .... i think it would b better no ??? to sumthin after SnG ... cuz that weekend looks REALLY iffy4 me too http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

ok, sounds good to me (whew!!!) lol...
lets get another day together. any ideas?


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

Sucks im not closer id like to meet some of you at GTGs


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: (C.J)*

it would also be cool if there were any shows out there...
i'd love to come out there for a show. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MyCarIsRed* »_wifey just ordered m3 tails for her gti because BFI had them on sale! in other news, i also found out that BFI sells jetex exhausts which means i finally found a mk2 exhaust that has both 2.5" piping and a dual polished tip muffler. all for the low low price of $469!!

WooHoo....good price but still alot for me...
Good Morning Girls!


----------



## Armyxdeevubbin (Mar 20, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*

morning!


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (NLPJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NLPJetta* »_gixxie = poo























now thats not fun








NPLJetta=POO http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
now thats not fun








NPLJetta=POO http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dog_poopie (May 27, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*

it was so nice out yesterday.. 

every one was out on the porch drinking
the one house had a sign

You Honk
WE DRINK
it was awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (dog_poopie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dog_poopie* »_it was so nice out yesterday.. 

every one was out on the porch drinking
the one house had a sign

You Honk
WE DRINK
it was awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 






















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BunnyBeater (Jun 15, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*

guys guys guess whatttt!!!!!

I found a body shop to do all my work for 475 dollars!!!! I AM SO EXCITED!!!!! the bunny/golf will be ready for show season!!!


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (BunnyBeater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BunnyBeater* »_guys guys guess whatttt!!!!!

I found a body shop to do all my work for 475 dollars!!!! I AM SO EXCITED!!!!! the bunny/golf will be ready for show season!!!



















































http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif just be careful and make sure that you have a contract and it states EXACTLY what needs to be done. I have heard some horror stories on here. 
Good luck make sure you post pictures!
What are you having done to it?


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (BunnyBeater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BunnyBeater* »_guys guys guess whatttt!!!!!

I found a body shop to do all my work for 475 dollars!!!! I AM SO EXCITED!!!!! the bunny/golf will be ready for show season!!!




















































Awesome...good luck! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif just be careful and make sure that you have a contract and it states EXACTLY what needs to be done. I have heard some horror stories on here. 
Good luck make sure you post pictures!
What are you having done to it?

she's fixin' the scrape she got on her front fender


----------



## BunnyBeater (Jun 15, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

hahah um don't laugh, but i found this place up where my parents live. I went to my old honda shop, and he told me about a body shop place.
It's rays custom auto body in bethlehem, pa. I talked to the guy for a while, checked out the shop, he owns like some seriously nice cars, and shows all of them, so he knows i am effing serious about this!!! I was like this is sort of a show car! lol!
He is doing the following:
1. filling the notches hood and bumper
2. fixing and painting the bumper
3. fixing and painting the fender
4. color matching the grill (that was his idea)
he also told me about a place to get my wheels refinished!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (BunnyBeater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BunnyBeater* »_hahah um don't laugh, but i found this place up where my parents live. I went to my old honda shop, and he told me about a body shop place.
It's rays custom auto body in bethlehem, pa. I talked to the guy for a while, checked out the shop, he owns like some seriously nice cars, and shows all of them, so he knows i am effing serious about this!!! I was like this is sort of a show car! lol!
He is doing the following:
1. filling the notches hood and bumper
2. fixing and painting the bumper
3. fixing and painting the fender
4. color matching the grill (that was his idea)
he also told me about a place to get my wheels refinished!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I got my pink side blinkers in yesterday...woot woot!


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (BunnyBeater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BunnyBeater* »_hahah um don't laugh, but i found this place up where my parents live. I went to my old honda shop, and he told me about a body shop place.
It's rays custom auto body in bethlehem, pa. I talked to the guy for a while, checked out the shop, he owns like some seriously nice cars, and shows all of them, so he knows i am effing serious about this!!! I was like this is sort of a show car! lol!
He is doing the following:
1. filling the notches hood and bumper
2. fixing and painting the bumper
3. fixing and painting the fender
4. color matching the grill (that was his idea)
he also told me about a place to get my wheels refinished!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

niiice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I got my pink side blinkers in yesterday...woot woot!









hopefully ill get 2 c em 2nite


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
hopefully ill get 2 c em 2nite
















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## x0xGTix0x (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*

Morning Ladies!


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (x0xGTix0x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x0xGTix0x* »_Morning Ladies! 

Morning!


----------



## x0xGTix0x (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*

i so dont want to go to class today


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (x0xGTix0x)*

I am at work and don't feel like being here nor wanting to do my work








http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif to work and class!


----------



## x0xGTix0x (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*

i agree!!


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (x0xGTix0x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x0xGTix0x* »_i agree!!









x3


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*

I'm so bored at work


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MissVeeDub* »_
ok, sounds good to me (whew!!!) lol...
lets get another day together. any ideas?

ummm ... what if we re-schedule to May 6th or 20th ??? both r sundays ... and the weather should b niice enuff 4 the g2g .... 
what u girls think ?? when should we have the girls g2g ???


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

i have another wedding on the 5th and it's in cali....i won't be back until the 7th...
gawdammit....i think the 20th sounds better...


----------



## caerulailex (Oct 24, 2006)

mornin ladies... any of you going to this? http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3139643 I might make an appearance


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*

20th is the sun after mothers day and before mamorial day weekend .... so i dunno if that would be good ....


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

morning ladies


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (caerulailex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *caerulailex* »_mornin ladies... any of you going to this? http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3139643 I might make an appearance









ill b there !!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
ill b there !!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

x2


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (caerulailex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *caerulailex* »_mornin ladies... any of you going to this? http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3139643 I might make an appearance









I might be able to come http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Morning Polska!


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (caerulailex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *caerulailex* »_mornin ladies... any of you going to this? http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3139643 I might make an appearance









I have class on saturdays until May


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
ummm ... what if we re-schedule to May 6th or 20th ??? both r sundays ... and the weather should b niice enuff 4 the g2g .... 
what u girls think ?? when should we have the girls g2g ???


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

may 5th and 6th is Primer i believe


----------



## giveitupandddance (Nov 3, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*

my dogs, my dude, his dub. 
ahhh...love. 
haha... 
SO bored at work today.


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (giveitupandddance)*

Awww !!!!







so cute all of em !!


----------



## DonnaMarie (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

cant do it may 20th. Its my college graduation. sorry. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif danielle better not go either. im having a party afterwards and she was invited. lol. you guys are more than welcome to come over and **** but its a mad far drive for some of ya!
thread moves too fast. sorry im never on anymore. I suck.


----------



## caerulailex (Oct 24, 2006)

sweet so i get to meet a few of you finally... woo hoo


----------



## xtina (Mar 18, 2007)

g'mornin ladies! i just got to work.. im tiredddd
how was everybodys night?


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (DonnaMarie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DonnaMarie* »_cant do it may 20th. Its my college graduation. sorry. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif danielle better not go either. im having a party afterwards and she was invited. lol. you guys are more than welcome to come over and **** but its a mad far drive for some of ya!
thread moves too fast. sorry im never on anymore. I suck.

awwww DoNNa !! http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif i miss my DoNna on tex








well i dunno what we're doin ... if may 20th is busy 4 people we cna change it 2 june or so ... errr i dont even know














TANIA !! we needz 2 figure it out !!!


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (giveitupandddance)*


_Quote, originally posted by *giveitupandddance* »_my dogs, my dude, his dub. 
ahhh...love. 
haha... 
SO bored at work today.









Whie pups are so freaking adorable! http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

why dont you just do it the same day as the fixx gtg? you can take pics or do w/e u girls planned on doing


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_why dont you just do it the same day as the fixx gtg? you can take pics or do w/e u girls planned on doing

Where's the fixx GTG?

http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif Page 57 is mine http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## giveitupandddance (Nov 3, 2006)

i wish i could go this gtg.


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_
Where's the fixx GTG?

http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif Page 57 is mine http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3115009 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







its gonna be the same place that we planned on havin the girls g2g


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (giveitupandddance)*


_Quote, originally posted by *giveitupandddance* »_i wish i could go this gtg.
















wish u could come too







sux ur so far








y dont u plan sumthin closer 2 u ?


----------



## xtina (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: (giveitupandddance)*


_Quote, originally posted by *giveitupandddance* »_i wish i could go this gtg.









ha me too. at least you a bit closer than i am!


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (giveitupandddance)*


_Quote, originally posted by *giveitupandddance* »_i wish i could go this gtg.









road trip http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## xtina (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_
road trip http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


that would be one hell of a road trip for me! lol


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3115009 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







its gonna be the same place that we planned on havin the girls g2g









Thanks


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (xtina)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xtina* »_

that would be one hell of a road trip for me! lol









yea really







talkin bout cross country g2g


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_
Thanks









anytime chika







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## xtina (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
yea really







talkin bout cross country g2g

















maybe this summer i will!







id love to meet all of you!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (xtina)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xtina* »_

maybe this summer i will!







id love to meet all of you!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif 

come for WF http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

That would be an awesome road trip, but on a sunday I dont know...


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (C.J)*

WF would be as worth it as H2O ... all local hotels are packed w partying dubbers http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

WF is no way as big as h20 for partying,last year a few of the WF hotels were patrolled by swat teams http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*

WF does not compare to H20...I had a blast at H20! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## xtina (Mar 18, 2007)

k well maybe no WF for me...








Total Est. Time: 40 hours, 31 minutes 
Total Est. Distance: 2735.54 miles
id have to do an oil change right before i leave, then right when i get back. lol


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (xtina)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xtina* »_k well maybe no WF for me...








Total Est. Time: 40 hours, 31 minutes 
Total Est. Distance: 2735.54 miles
id have to do an oil change right before i leave, then right when i get back. lol 

wOw ... thats a insane roadtrip if u ask me


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
wOw ... thats a insane roadtrip if u ask me









do it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected]ks (Apr 21, 2006)

I went to dubwars in a corrado last year from NY.....







so no excuses!!


----------



## xtina (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
wOw ... thats a insane roadtrip if u ask me









yeah and gas here is at about 3.50 for 91... lol


----------



## xtina (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_I went to dubwars in a corrado last year.....







so no excuses!!

ha i was at dubwars last year!


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (xtina)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xtina* »_k well maybe no WF for me...








Total Est. Time: 40 hours, 31 minutes 
Total Est. Distance: 2735.54 miles
id have to do an oil change right before i leave, then right when i get back. lol


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_WF is no way as big as h20 for partying,last year a few of the WF hotels were patrolled by swat teams http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

not sure if anyone saw the video of the girl&guy in the carousel parking lot....






















SO FUNNY!!!!!!!!
H20=the best fun ever!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
not sure if anyone saw the video of the girl&guy in the carousel parking lot....






















SO FUNNY!!!!!!!!
H20=the best fun ever!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

that was my sister


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
not sure if anyone saw the video of the girl&guy in the carousel parking lot....






















SO FUNNY!!!!!!!!
H20=the best fun ever!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


That was hilarious!


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
that was my sister









Well if that's the truth, then sucks to be you.


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
not sure if anyone saw the video of the girl&guy in the carousel parking lot....






















SO FUNNY!!!!!!!!
H20=the best fun ever!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

i was looking for the video the other day but i cant find it


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_
i was looking for the video the other day but i cant find it









I'll have to look on my computer at home, I might still have it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_
I'll have to look on my computer at home, I might still have it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_
Well if that's the truth, then sucks to be you.

















nahhhhh


----------



## giveitupandddance (Nov 3, 2006)

i don't think i'd be able to get time off work for a road trip, although i'd love to do it. 
my friends are getting married the next weekend, and i have to take off at least a friday and monday for that... 
so yeah... 
jobs are stupid. they ruin everything. haha.


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (giveitupandddance)*


_Quote, originally posted by *giveitupandddance* »_i don't think i'd be able to get time off work for a road trip, although i'd love to do it. 
my friends are getting married the next weekend, and i have to take off at least a friday and monday for that... 
so yeah... 
jobs are stupid. they ruin everything. haha. 


Yes they are...everyone should just get a sllowance but don't have to work...heehee! Can you imagine http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*

anyone here like to go skiing? I know that it is late in the season but I was wondering if anyone would like to go up to jimmney peak. I have two free passes. so you would not have to pay for a lift ticket. We could go this sunday. 
Anyone?


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_
I'll have to look on my computer at home, I might still have it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

i wanna see !!!


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_anyone here like to go skiing? I know that it is late in the season but I was wondering if anyone would like to go up to jimmney peak. I have two free passes. so you would not have to pay for a lift ticket. We could go this sunday. 
Anyone?

id http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif to but i dunno how 2 skii









OOOoooOOoo my paGe !! http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

you should come then - all you have to pay for is rentals!
I'll drive


----------



## xtina (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_

Yes they are...everyone should just get a sllowance but don't have to work...heehee! Can you imagine http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


That would be completely awesome!
i love my job [and the money], but i dont think my boss would give me the time off either.


----------



## giveitupandddance (Nov 3, 2006)

i also love work, as much as i complain about it, but it does certainly get in the way of things i really want to do. 
it's hard going from 2 years of no job, no responsibilities, and just riding trains whenever wherever, to "real" life. 
haha.


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
i wanna see !!!
















I'll look sometime tonight or tommorow, not going to be home long after work. Going to get Vag'd to fix my remote.


----------



## GLIprep (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*

pics from our nice weather GTG last night! you're jealous


----------



## x0xGTix0x (Aug 4, 2006)

looks like u guys had a blast!!


----------



## xtina (Mar 18, 2007)

i have another gtg tonight, ill post pics tomorrow morning!


----------



## Beetlegirl746 (Mar 27, 2007)

This is my girl...Ginster yellow 98 GTI VR6 Drivers Edition.


----------



## dog_poopie (May 27, 2006)

*Re: (Beetlegirl746)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Beetlegirl746* »_









This is my girl...Ginster yellow 98 GTI VR6 Drivers Edition. 


hotttt


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (x0xGTix0x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x0xGTix0x* »_looks like u guys had a blast!! 

x2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (Beetlegirl746)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Beetlegirl746* »_









This is my girl...Ginster yellow 98 GTI VR6 Drivers Edition. 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (dog_poopie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dog_poopie* »_

hotttt

x2


----------



## mk3gtigirl (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (GLIprep)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLIprep* »_pics from our nice weather GTG last night! you're jealous

















is that an A&W? cuz i have to go there now..


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (mk3gtigirl)*

Good Morning Ladies...might not be on to much today I'm leaving work at 1:30 today and got to get some work done. Enjoy your day!


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (Beetlegirl746)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Beetlegirl746* »_









This is my girl...Ginster yellow 98 GTI VR6 Drivers Edition. 

very niice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








u gonna show her at any of the shows ??


----------



## mk3gtigirl (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_Good Morning Ladies...might not be on to much today I'm leaving work at 1:30 today and got to get some work done. Enjoy your day!









ahh lucky! i got here at 7 and i'm here till 5







my early day


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (mk3gtigirl)*

morning ladies


----------



## mk3gtigirl (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_morning ladies

g'morning!


----------



## mk3gtigirl (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (mk3gtigirl)*

where is everybody?


----------



## zuko (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (mk3gtigirl)*

good morning.


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (mk3gtigirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk3gtigirl* »_where is everybody?









I have work to do today because I also have to leave work early today 
sorry








I have an appt. with my lawyer about my car today


----------



## giveitupandddance (Nov 3, 2006)

morning ladies.








i woke up late, so i figured i might as well be a little extra late so i could have breakfast with the boyfriend. 
spent some time chatting with the neighbors after breakfast. some jerk hit their car while it was parked last night (only 1 car between mine and his! yikes!) and pushed it up on the curb and into a tree.







and then drove away.
i need a bigger garage.


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

what is up ladies.
beautiful day outside.


----------



## gunshot allure (Jan 18, 2005)

Here she is girlies:








...and then this was the saddest day of my life


----------



## x0xGTix0x (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: (gunshot allure)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gunshot allure* »_Here she is girlies:










OMG she's so sexy!!!!
i'll buy her from u LOL!!! jk


----------



## caerulailex (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: (x0xGTix0x)*

Yay, so it looks like im definitely going to be at the NJ/CT gtg on saturday... yeah yeah, i'll be there in my stock bunny but look for me anyway...


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (caerulailex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *caerulailex* »_Yay, so it looks like im definitely going to be at the NJ/CT gtg on saturday... yeah yeah, i'll be there in my stock bunny but look for me anyway... 

cool chika !! i PMd ya my # so give me a ring once u get there


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

what nj/ct gtg?


----------



## gunshot allure (Jan 18, 2005)

*Re: (x0xGTix0x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x0xGTix0x* »_ 

OMG she's so sexy!!!!
i'll buy her from u LOL!!! jk

She's actually for sale! I'm looking for a black .:R... having some trouble finding one that's right. I've always wanted one!


----------



## x0xGTix0x (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: (gunshot allure)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gunshot allure* »_
She's actually for sale! I'm looking for a black .:R... having some trouble finding one that's right. I've always wanted one! 

how much u want for the VR?? OM me if u want


----------



## caerulailex (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MissVeeDub* »_what nj/ct gtg?

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3139643

check it out.. you should come


----------



## dog_poopie (May 27, 2006)

*Re: (caerulailex)*

i slept in.. 

but that black vr6 up there is awsome..


----------



## mk3gtigirl (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (dog_poopie)*

yay! a black vr just like mine...they're cousins!







but really she looks nice and clean http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (mk3gtigirl)*

my cleaning ladies stole a bunch of my stuff yesterday








i am no longer the owner of an ipod or a digital camera... i have to file a police report today so i'm going home early from work








soooooo basically, unless i get my stuff back, i won't be getting any new parts for the dub cause i'm out $600+ worth of stuff.


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MyCarIsRed* »_my cleaning ladies stole a bunch of my stuff yesterday








i am no longer the owner of an ipod or a digital camera... i have to file a police report today so i'm going home early from work








soooooo basically, unless i get my stuff back, i won't be getting any new parts for the dub cause i'm out $600+ worth of stuff.

http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## giveitupandddance (Nov 3, 2006)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*









that sucks!!!! 
my digital camera was stolen by this kid that cleaned our tattoo shop. >








i can't believe people feel like they should take things from the people that are helping to support them. 
jerks.


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (giveitupandddance)*


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: (caerulailex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *caerulailex* »_
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3139643

check it out.. you should come









ah....can't make it, i work saturdays....bleh.


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: (giveitupandddance)*


_Quote, originally posted by *giveitupandddance* »_








that sucks!!!! 
my digital camera was stolen by this kid that cleaned our tattoo shop. >








i can't believe people feel like they should take things from the people that are helping to support them. 
jerks.

ouch!!


----------



## giveitupandddance (Nov 3, 2006)

it's ok. 
i broke the screen on it jumping off a bike and falling in the street when i was drunk.
i planned on getting a new one anyway. 
but he WAS stupid and didn't take the extra battery and charger that were sitting right next to it.


----------



## mk3gtigirl (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MyCarIsRed* »_my cleaning ladies stole a bunch of my stuff yesterday








i am no longer the owner of an ipod or a digital camera... i have to file a police report today so i'm going home early from work








soooooo basically, unless i get my stuff back, i won't be getting any new parts for the dub cause i'm out $600+ worth of stuff.

WOW http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif very sorry to hear about that...i hope everything gets straightened out though


----------



## mk3gtigirl (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (giveitupandddance)*


_Quote, originally posted by *giveitupandddance* »_my digital camera was stolen by this kid that cleaned our tattoo shop. >









i LOST mine when i went snowtubing







$500 digicam


----------



## x0xGTix0x (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: (mk3gtigirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk3gtigirl* »_
i LOST mine when i went snowtubing







$500 digicam









awww


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (x0xGTix0x)*

People suck


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (mk3gtigirl)*

things can be replaced...it just bothers me that they took my ipod that was engraved with MY NAME ON THE BACK that was a valentines day gift from my girlfriend. and there were a bunch of good pictures from the BlownEuroz GTG that i'm not sure if we got off or not. it's sad that because people can't afford things they think it's okay to steal them... like i didn't work my a$$ off so that i could afford them.


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*

and further... WTF is someone going to do with an ipod with MY NAME ON THE BACK?!


----------



## xtina (Mar 18, 2007)

people are lame


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*

Damn brotha...that sucks balls what kind of ipod was it?


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (NLPJetta)*

it was just a nano... but it was like a month old. the digi cam i got for my girlfriend for christmas.


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*

Damn brotha suck ass...














http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (xtina)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xtina* »_people are lame









x2 I can't stand people who take from others like its nothing...I work hard for what I got and I can't afford anything so when I get something expensive it means alot to me...
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif to thiefs and sucky people


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

Man thats some ****ty deal. People are so lame sometimes, I dont get it.


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

hey Agnus.....are you proud of me??








i was so bored.....can you tell? haha..


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*

Good Morning Girls! Another day of getting work done at work but I'll try to check back once in awhile!


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (RS21400)*

okay good news... i got all my stuff. as it turns out, cleaning ladies just don't know how to put things back when they move them. we did an ultra thorough search yesterday when we got home and everything turned up. completely not where it was supposed to be, but there regardless.


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MyCarIsRed* »_okay good news... i got all my stuff. as it turns out, cleaning ladies just don't know how to put things back when they move them. we did an ultra thorough search yesterday when we got home and everything turned up. completely not where it was supposed to be, but there regardless.









Thats so nice to hear - glad to see that you found it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dog_poopie (May 27, 2006)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MyCarIsRed* »_okay good news... i got all my stuff. as it turns out, cleaning ladies just don't know how to put things back when they move them. we did an ultra thorough search yesterday when we got home and everything turned up. completely not where it was supposed to be, but there regardless.









was it like you bought it all over again...
like the first day you got it.. when you feel so happpy


----------



## mk3gtigirl (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MyCarIsRed* »_okay good news... i got all my stuff. as it turns out, cleaning ladies just don't know how to put things back when they move them. we did an ultra thorough search yesterday when we got home and everything turned up. completely not where it was supposed to be, but there regardless.









good to hear! they still shouldn't have done that though...put everything back in its place!


----------



## mk3gtigirl (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_Good Morning Girls! Another day of getting work done at work but I'll try to check back once in awhile!









hey rosie...missed ya yesterday! hope you have time to sneak back in


----------



## BunnyBeater (Jun 15, 2006)

*Re: (mk3gtigirl)*

it's waaay to early to be awake.

I think I may go back to sleep

or....go out and try to find new tires.


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (BunnyBeater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BunnyBeater* »_it's waaay to early to be awake.

I think I may go back to sleep

or....go out and try to find new tires.



WAY TO EARLY 
what....i have been up since 5:15


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MissVeeDub* »_hey Agnus.....are you proud of me??








i was so bored.....can you tell? haha..















nice one chika !!! http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MyCarIsRed* »_okay good news... i got all my stuff. as it turns out, cleaning ladies just don't know how to put things back when they move them. we did an ultra thorough search yesterday when we got home and everything turned up. completely not where it was supposed to be, but there regardless.









aw! good thing ya got ur stuff back http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif when polska informed me about ur theft i was gonna recruit a dub swat team 2 organize a repossession mission to get ur stuff back


----------



## giveitupandddance (Nov 3, 2006)

ladies. it's friday!! 
so happy!


----------



## gunshot allure (Jan 18, 2005)

*Re: (giveitupandddance)*


_Quote, originally posted by *giveitupandddance* »_ladies. it's friday!! 
so happy!









I second that! TGIF! (Remember friday nights on ABC?) 
Anyway, it's going to be about 64 and sunny here in good ol' PA today... warm enough to wear a dress to work?


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (dog_poopie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dog_poopie* »_
was it like you bought it all over again...
like the first day you got it.. when you feel so happpy









like a little kid on christmas!!


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*

oh there is a GTG tonight in flemington. all you locals or semi-locals should definitely go. last year they had great turn outs and it didn't attract all the jackasses in camaros that come to bridgewater and do burn-outs in the parking lot and drive 60mph through the rows of people. should be a lot of fun. gixxie and polska are required by dub law to attend.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*

Anyone planning on going to:


----------



## mk3gtigirl (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (SMOOTH)*

luuuuuuunch tiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiime http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MyCarIsRed* »_oh there is a GTG tonight in flemington. all you locals or semi-locals should definitely go. last year they had great turn outs and it didn't attract all the jackasses in camaros that come to bridgewater and do burn-outs in the parking lot and drive 60mph through the rows of people. should be a lot of fun. gixxie and polska are required by dub law to attend.






















we will do our best yo








if we dopnt make it theres 2marrow !! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
















OooOOo mah paGe !!


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MyCarIsRed* »_oh there is a GTG tonight in flemington. all you locals or semi-locals should definitely go. last year they had great turn outs and it didn't attract all the jackasses in camaros that come to bridgewater and do burn-outs in the parking lot and drive 60mph through the rows of people. should be a lot of fun. * gixxie and polska are required by dub law to attend.*








if i was home i would stop by, but thats kinda far from school, is it a weekly meet?


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (SMOOTH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SMOOTH* »_Anyone planning on going to:


thats a lil too far 4 moi







sorrie
but are there any local dub girls plannin on goin there ??


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (giveitupandddance)*


_Quote, originally posted by *giveitupandddance* »_ladies. it's friday!! 
so happy!










x2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_





















we will do our best yo








if we dopnt make it theres 2marrow !! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
















OooOOo mah paGe !!

don't know if i'll make it tomorrow. i'm going to try. i have to install the exhaust and brakes on my gf's car during the day. if that all goes smoothly you might see me there. as far as the Flemington meets; we were doing it every week for a while but it got too cold. we were getting a consistant 40 cars and the weather was crap... curious to see how it does with some warmer nights. it's at the chili's/borders on 202 south.


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*

yea dude .. i got crap 2 do 2 my car 2marrow too







so i myself hope i can mae it







i know i wil juss dunno really wen http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## xtina (Mar 18, 2007)

mornin ladies!







its so beautiful outside here today ! only 11:30 and its 70 outside!


----------



## giveitupandddance (Nov 3, 2006)

just got word from my friend that he wants to go to the Michigan VW track day next weekend! now i've got someone to go with, since the boyfriend doesn't want to go if none of our friends are driving. 
i say, who cares. 
yay for being outside, grilling, and having good ol' vee dub fun! 
woooo!


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (giveitupandddance)*

1 more hour till I can get out of here for the weekend!


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_1 more hour till I can get out of here for the weekend!









I have about 2 hrs.


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*

I want to open the door so bad its beautiful and its hot in here but we have this one lady that flips out its pathetic! It's like a war when that happens!


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_I want to open the door so bad its beautiful and its hot in here but we have this one lady that flips out its pathetic! It's like a war when that happens!









You should just go and do it anyway and go and tell her to sit in a different room !


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_I want to open the door so bad its beautiful and its hot in here but we have this one lady that flips out its pathetic! It's like a war when that happens!









ugh ! id f-in hate that !!


----------



## rabbitmania (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: (SIR ANDROID184)*

Here's my wife's '81 Rabbit S.


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (rabbitmania)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rabbitmania* »_Here's my wife's '81 Rabbit S.









very nice ! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
shes not on tex ??







u should get her 2 join the madness


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (rabbitmania)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rabbitmania* »_Here's my wife's '81 Rabbit S.









very clean http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: (rabbitmania)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rabbitmania* »_Here's my wife's '81 Rabbit S.









wawiwowawa, looks super clean. there is a cabby the same or similar color for sale by me.....i....might.....just...buy it lol. i can't hold off anymore, it's calling my name.


----------



## BunnyBeater (Jun 15, 2006)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*

that bunny is super clean. I Love the front set up, bumper, etc! Looks great!
guess what time it is.....time to clean the summer wheels and get them on the car!!!... I HAD to get new tires...two were bald with nails stuck in them..
UGH...one thing i hate to buy for my car is tires, I could have put the money toward HID's or something.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
hope you girls are having a good weekend!!!!


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (BunnyBeater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BunnyBeater* »_that bunny is super clean. I Love the front set up, bumper, etc! Looks great!
guess what time it is.....time to clean the summer wheels and get them on the car!!!... I HAD to get new tires...two were bald with nails stuck in them..
UGH...one thing i hate to buy for my car is tires, I could have put the money toward HID's or something.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
hope you girls are having a good weekend!!!! 

post up sum pics of yer new wheels when u get em on !! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (rabbitmania)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rabbitmania* »_Here's my wife's '81 Rabbit S.









Very nice looking http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Just like Gixxie said get her to join our madness on the tex








BunnyBeater def. post some pix up of ur new wheels when you mount them http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BunnyBeater (Jun 15, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*

Summer wheeellllsss make me feel finneeeee:








































yay! ready for warm weather!!!


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (BunnyBeater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BunnyBeater* »_Summer wheeellllsss make me feel finneeeee:








































yay! ready for warm weather!!!









nice but get those notches filled http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## miss vdub (May 26, 2004)

jack jr is lookin good aim! i gotta take some pics of my new tireeees. I LOVE SPRIIIING


----------



## rabbitmania (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_very nice ! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
shes not on tex ??







u should get her 2 join the madness
















Joelle says thanks!








She signed up years ago as LittleBlueJetta but she's more of a looker, than a poster.


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (BunnyBeater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BunnyBeater* »_Summer wheeellllsss make me feel finneeeee:








































yay! ready for warm weather!!!









Sweet...def got to get those notches filled in...atleast the hood and it would look so clean! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JordanD (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: (rabbitmania)*

HELP ME GET THE GIRLFRIEND BITTEN BY THE DUB BUG, ANY TIPS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GTIxpinay (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (JordanD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JordanD* »_HELP ME GET THE GIRLFRIEND BITTEN BY THE DUB BUG, ANY TIPS!!!!!!!!!!!






























i'll bite her if you want.


----------



## Armyxdeevubbin (Mar 20, 2006)

*Re: (GTIxpinay)*

happy monday ladies.


----------



## GLIprep (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: (Armyxdeevubbin)*

mornin!
Glee is happily resting in the parking lot with her *new headlights*. she loves them.








pics to come later today.


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (BunnyBeater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BunnyBeater* »_Summer wheeellllsss make me feel finneeeee:








































yay! ready for warm weather!!!









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif looks bitchin girl !







cant wait 2 c it in person


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (rabbitmania)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rabbitmania* »_
Joelle says thanks!








She signed up years ago as LittleBlueJetta but she's more of a looker, than a poster.
















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
well ... LittleBlueJetta needs 2 stop lurking and visit us in here from time 2 time


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (GTIxpinay)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JordanD* »_HELP ME GET THE GIRLFRIEND BITTEN BY THE DUB BUG, ANY TIPS!!!!!!!!!!!































_Quote, originally posted by *GTIxpinay* »_
i'll bite her if you want.









x2


----------



## GTImeister (Oct 12, 2005)

*Re: (BunnyBeater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BunnyBeater* »_











Looks like a boo-boo near the front wheel.


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (GLIprep)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLIprep* »_mornin!
Glee is happily resting in the parking lot with her *new headlights*. she loves them.








pics to come later today.

post em up !! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (GTImeister)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTImeister* »_

Looks like a boo-boo near the front wheel.









ya man .... a lil accident
















she's gettin it fixed soon tho


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

Good Morning Girls! Another Monday







Nonetheless a crappy one...its rainy here. Hope everyone had a nice weekend!








Page 61 is mine!


----------



## GLIprep (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif looks bitchin girl ! 

...what exactly does that mean?
haha your phrases always make me laugh.


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (GLIprep)*


----------



## dog_poopie (May 27, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*

so got back last night from a 3 day backpacking trip around the old loggers path.
google it.. there is a ghost town there... ha what a joke it was a chimney to an old house that fell down years ago.. but the views were amazing


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (GLIprep)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLIprep* »_
...what exactly does that mean?
haha your phrases always make me laugh.
















i have my own terms http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif = looks nice


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (dog_poopie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dog_poopie* »_so got back last night from a 3 day backpacking trip around the old loggers path.
google it.. there is a ghost town there... ha what a joke it was a chimney to an old house that fell down years ago.. but the views were amazing

where was that ??? i http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif places like that http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

got the exhaust on the gti saturday. if you want to hear it, you can go onto my myspace page and it's in my comments section. doesn't really do it justice and you can here the secondary air pump whining because it was cold... but it sounds really good.


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MyCarIsRed* »_got the exhaust on the gti saturday. if you want to hear it, you can go onto my myspace page and it's in my comments section. doesn't really do it justice and you can here the secondary air pump whining because it was cold... but it sounds really good.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MyCarIsRed* »_got the exhaust on the gti saturday. if you want to hear it, you can go onto my myspace page and it's in my comments section. doesn't really do it justice and you can here the secondary air pump whining because it was cold... but it sounds really good.

niiiice !!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## giveitupandddance (Nov 3, 2006)

so, a week ago i spent $100 on a stupid new tire, and it's not holding air. wtf?
seems like if there had been something wrong with my wheel they might've wanted to tell me. 
i've got to call them today.


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (giveitupandddance)*


_Quote, originally posted by *giveitupandddance* »_so, a week ago i spent $100 on a stupid new tire, and it's not holding air. wtf?
seems like if there had been something wrong with my wheel they might've wanted to tell me. 
i've got to call them today.

They just wanted your $$$...rip them a new one


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*

check if ur wheel is cracked ... cuz regardless of a new tire air will leak if there is a crack ... and if there is and they didnt tell u ... f-in cus em out







i hate ppl that cant b blunt w u about things and make u spend $$ on useless stuff


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_check if ur wheel is cracked ... cuz regardless of a new tire air will leak if there is a crack ... and if there is and they didnt tell u ... f-in cus em out







i hate ppl that cant b blunt w u about things and make u spend $$ on useless stuff









That's because they make commission selling tires, they can careless because they know you'll be back and they will charge you for the repair if they can if not they still have your moolah.


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (RS21400)*

morning ladies


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_morning ladies

Good Morning


----------



## giveitupandddance (Nov 3, 2006)

i checked for cracks and stuff yesterday. 
nothing. 
he tried to tell me that maybe i had a nail or something in it, like i wouldn't have checked for that first. 
he told me just to bring it back though, and they'll check it out.
now i've got to find the time.


----------



## BunnyBeater (Jun 15, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*

i just woke up because some guy was blowing leaves right outside my window like actually banging the leaf blower INTO my window. WTF

I guess I should get up anyways..
adge, where are the picccssssssssssssssssssssssss.........

bitchin yo!


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (BunnyBeater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BunnyBeater* »_i just woke up because some guy was blowing leaves right outside my window like actually banging the leaf blower INTO my window. WTF

I guess I should get up anyways..
adge, where are the picccssssssssssssssssssssssss.........

bitchin yo!









I would be yelling at the damn leaf blower guy....not just for waking me up but for banging the thing on your window...how rude!


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_
That's because they make commission selling tires, they can careless because they know you'll be back and they will charge you for the repair if they can if not they still have your moolah.

yup







assh*les


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (giveitupandddance)*


_Quote, originally posted by *giveitupandddance* »_i checked for cracks and stuff yesterday. 
nothing. 
he tried to tell me that maybe i had a nail or something in it, like i wouldn't have checked for that first. 
he told me just to bring it back though, and they'll check it out.
now i've got to find the time. 

The rims not bent is it?


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (giveitupandddance)*


_Quote, originally posted by *giveitupandddance* »_i checked for cracks and stuff yesterday. 
nothing. 
he tried to tell me that maybe i had a nail or something in it, like i wouldn't have checked for that first. 
he told me just to bring it back though, and they'll check it out.
now i've got to find the time. 

i say take it sumwhere else and tell em the problem and hope the new place will help ya out better http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (BunnyBeater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BunnyBeater* »_i just woke up because some guy was blowing leaves right outside my window like actually banging the leaf blower INTO my window. WTF

I guess I should get up anyways..
adge, where are the picccssssssssssssssssssssssss.........

bitchin yo!









i f-in kick sum1s ass


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
i say take it sumwhere else and tell em the problem and hope the new place will help ya out better http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









Yea but maybe they won't charge her being that they didn't see the problem the first time or atleast give her some slack


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_
Yea but maybe they won't charge her being that they didn't see the problem the first time or atleast give her some slack









yea true ... id go then n start hell in there http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif sumtimes u gotta flip out 2 get across 2 them ppl


----------



## giveitupandddance (Nov 3, 2006)

the rim isn't bent. 
i will not pay them. if i take it back, they WILL be doing whatever work it needs (if it's something that is their fault, obviously, or something they should have checked the first time) for free. 
i'm no sucker when it comes to getting what i want as a customer. 
haha.


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (giveitupandddance)*


_Quote, originally posted by *giveitupandddance* »_the rim isn't bent. 
i will not pay them. if i take it back, they WILL be doing whatever work it needs (if it's something that is their fault, obviously, or something they should have checked the first time) for free. 
i'm no sucker when it comes to getting what i want as a customer. 
haha.

x2 me 2...everyone brings me to get what they want because I don't back down and I raise hell


----------



## dog_poopie (May 27, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_check if ur wheel is cracked ... cuz regardless of a new tire air will leak if there is a crack ... and if there is and they didnt tell u ... f-in cus em out







i hate ppl that cant b blunt w u about things and make u spend $$ on useless stuff










i say its time to fill up the bath tub.. and dunk that tire


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (dog_poopie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dog_poopie* »_

i say its time to fill up the bath tub.. and dunk that tire 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_
x2 me 2...everyone brings me to get what they want because I don't back down and I raise hell 

im the same way http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







and hearin it from a girl is a LOT worse esp when she knows what shes talkin about http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
im the same way http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







and hearin it from a girl is a LOT worse esp when she knows what shes talkin about http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

yupp yupp


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (giveitupandddance)*


_Quote, originally posted by *giveitupandddance* »_i checked for cracks and stuff yesterday. 
nothing. 
he tried to tell me that maybe i had a nail or something in it, like i wouldn't have checked for that first. 
he told me just to bring it back though, and they'll check it out.
now i've got to find the time. 

it also might be a bad valve. some palces won't replace the valve unless it's visibly ****ed up. they get beat up over time and stop holding air. either that or they may not have put the valve pin back in all the way tight. who knows... i hate when stuff like that happens.


----------



## GLIprep (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*

here we are ladies! i just ran out on my lunch hour to snap these. this is the best 'setting' i could find over at the mall








ignore the dirtiness and winter wheel set up. RCs coming on saturday with new tires http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BunnyBeater (Jun 15, 2006)

*Re: (GLIprep)*

wait...what did you do to it again???
hahah joking..looks good!!! NOW drop in some HIDZZZZZZZ!!!!!!!!

aghhh you are joining the new tire club as well. damn tires. they should just last forever
see ya tonight lover.


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (GLIprep)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLIprep* »_









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif headlights look sweet girl


----------



## GLIprep (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif headlights look sweet girl









i don't want sweet! i want bitchin! lol


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (GLIprep)*

lmao







ok ok ... *edit:* headlights look bitchin' http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 









OooOOo mah paGe !


----------



## GLIprep (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_lmao







ok ok ... *edit:* headlights look bitchin' http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 









OooOOo mah paGe !









thank you. much better.


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (GLIprep)*

Those headlights look NICE!
or bitchin!









how is everyone today.....not a good day for me. I feel like something is killing me. I am allergic to a lot of things and my food must have gotten contaminated and now I feel like I am dying


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (BunnyBeater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BunnyBeater* »_wait...what did you do to it again???
hahah joking..looks good!!! NOW drop in some HIDZZZZZZZ!!!!!!!!

aghhh you are joining the new tire club as well. damn tires. they should just last forever
see ya tonight lover.

i just picked up new tires last night with gixxie, 25$ for 2 new tires


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*

aw! sorrie 2 hear that hun







did u go 2 the doc ??


----------



## xtina (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: (GLIprep)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLIprep* »_










i always wanted to get those headlights when i had my mkiv. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Looks bitchen!


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_aw! sorrie 2 hear that hun







did u go 2 the doc ??

i wish that something would be able to help the pain.....but there is no cure








I just cant wait to go home and lay down.
It sucks because I am always so careful, I dont know what could have done this to me


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
i wish that something would be able to help the pain.....but there is no cure








I just cant wait to go home and lay down.
It sucks because I am always so careful, I dont know what could have done this to me









alcohol is the perfect cure http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (GLIprep)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLIprep* »_here we are ladies! i just ran out on my lunch hour to snap these. this is the best 'setting' i could find over at the mall









ignore the dirtiness and winter wheel set up. RCs coming on saturday with new tires http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

















































Nice I need some good pics of my car but I need to get my new wheels on them already and all my other goodies










_Modified by RS21400 at 10:58 AM 4-2-2007_


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
i wish that something would be able to help the pain.....but there is no cure








I just cant wait to go home and lay down.
It sucks because I am always so careful, I dont know what could have done this to me
















that sux .. juss go home sick and go c a doc .. cant they give ya sumthin 2 make u feel better ??


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_
alcohol is the perfect cure http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









thanks








I need to go out drinking one of these nights , hey thanks for the idea


----------



## DonnaMarie (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (Minibabe)*

Sorry I've been MIA. So much to catch up on!
Amanda, we'll be at Island 16 tonight....
Either Wendy's or Chilli's....
Stop by...


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (DonnaMarie)*

DONNA !!!!




































i http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif my DoNNa !!


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (DonnaMarie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DonnaMarie* »_Sorry I've been MIA. So much to catch up on!
Amanda, we'll be at Island 16 tonight....
Either Wendy's or Chilli's....
Stop by...

I will try, I have to see how long it takes me at the lawyers office. I also feel like a bus hit me.








I will def. make a big effort to come by and say Hi.
Thanks for the invite


----------



## DonnaMarie (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (DonnaMarie)*

Lots of wok to do but the major **** is done.
power door locks have been swapped in
power windows swapped in
wolfsburg interior swapped in
ronal turbos
suspension
all lighting (ecodes, fogs, etc...)
tectured bumpers
shaved trunk
suede headliner
MAJOR- Tint finally removed from EVERY single window including windshield- UGH


----------



## DonnaMarie (Feb 11, 2004)

wait- are you okay?


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (DonnaMarie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DonnaMarie* »_wait- are you okay?

my allergy thing is acting up right now.








(this will go away in a few days, just not feeling good)

the lawyer thing is about my car


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (DonnaMarie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DonnaMarie* »_Lots of wok to do but the major **** is done.
power door locks have been swapped in
power windows swapped in
wolfsburg interior swapped in
ronal turbos
suspension
all lighting (ecodes, fogs, etc...)
tectured bumpers
shaved trunk
suede headliner
MAJOR- Tint finally removed from EVERY single window including windshield- UGH

























car is looking/coming along real nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GLIprep (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: (DonnaMarie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DonnaMarie* »_Sorry I've been MIA. So much to catch up on!
Amanda, we'll be at Island 16 tonight....
Either Wendy's or Chilli's....
Stop by...

accept my friend request on myspace. i don't have you yet


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (DonnaMarie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DonnaMarie* »_Lots of wok to do but the major **** is done.
power door locks have been swapped in
power windows swapped in
wolfsburg interior swapped in
ronal turbos
suspension
all lighting (ecodes, fogs, etc...)
tectured bumpers
shaved trunk
suede headliner
MAJOR- Tint finally removed from EVERY single window including windshield- UGH

























car looks f-in sikk girl ! ahaha and u 4got 2 add the "new wipers"


----------



## GLIprep (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: (DonnaMarie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DonnaMarie* »_

























i despised my mk3. but i have to say this one looks amazing. good work girl!


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
my allergy thing is acting up right now.








(this will go away in a few days, just not feeling good)

the lawyer thing is about my car










girlie .. juss go home







i feel bad readin that ur sick n @ wrk http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
car looks f-in sikk girl ! ahaha and u 4got 2 add the "new wipers"























pffft who needs wipers


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_
pffft who needs wipers









not us


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
girlie .. juss go home







i feel bad readin that ur sick n @ wrk http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

I get to leave in about 1/2 hr. but then its off to the lawyers office. I am just praying that it wont take that long there








thanks, your so nice


----------



## DonnaMarie (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (Minibabe)*

wait- what happened to your car amanda?


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (DonnaMarie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DonnaMarie* »_wait- what happened to your car amanda? 

LONG STORY!!!!!!!!!!
But just put it this way, I am STILL having problems with it and it is STILL NOT fixed so I now have to resort to a lawyer....sh*tty, I love the car but no one wants to fix it. But no worries I will still be in a VW just most likely not this one. 
It will be a sexier one


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (DonnaMarie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DonnaMarie* »_Lots of wok to do but the major **** is done.
power door locks have been swapped in
power windows swapped in
wolfsburg interior swapped in
ronal turbos
suspension
all lighting (ecodes, fogs, etc...)
tectured bumpers
shaved trunk
suede headliner
MAJOR- Tint finally removed from EVERY single window including windshield- UGH


























http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Looking sweet!!!! *BITCHIN*


----------



## DonnaMarie (Feb 11, 2004)

Thanks guy!
Amanda, did you get into an accident? WTF? I thought your car was mad tight and everything was okay???


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (DonnaMarie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DonnaMarie* »_Thanks guy!
Amanda, did you get into an accident? WTF? I thought your car was mad tight and everything was okay???

no accident - but i have a sh*t load of parts to put on it 
big front mount
bigger turbo inlet
2 piece ifordge 18" wheels
full kit
DV
and a couple other things.
But I have kept the car completely stock and I am now waiting to get rid of it so I can go and buy what I really want


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
I get to leave in about 1/2 hr. but then its off to the lawyers office. I am just praying that it wont take that long there








thanks, your so nice









http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif i hope u feel better http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

Bored getting ready for a GTG so I figured I'd check up on the girls lounge. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

All good in the neighborhood!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BunnyBeater (Jun 15, 2006)

*Re: (C.J)*

hey minibabe..hope you feel better and get stuff worked out with your car!!!

Donna. I don't know you..but hi, i'm amy. I hate mk3 Jettas, up until i saw yours...YOUR RONALS MAKE ME HOT. I'm serious, it's looks BITCHIN!!
great job!!! 
okay..good night girls.
oohhh and SOLD THE MK1!!!!!! YAY 
sad to see it go but.... I dont have money for a serious project car right now!!!


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

Hey girls !
imna have new pix up next week after my car undergoes a minor surgery over the weekend http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
she's been a lil cranky so she needs sum pamperin


----------



## mk3gtigirl (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_Hey girls !
imna have new pix up next week after my car undergoes a minor surgery over the weekend http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
she's been a lil cranky so she needs sum pamperin










ooo laa laa can't wait for some pics http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mk3gtigirl (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_









for gixxie


----------



## mk3gtigirl (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (mk3gtigirl)*

oooh yea...i'm about to order new tires for my RIMS bump







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_Hey girls !
imna have new pix up next week after my car undergoes a minor surgery over the weekend http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
she's been a lil cranky so she needs sum pamperin









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (mk3gtigirl)*

thanX chika !!!















cant wait 2 c ur new RIMS







u puttin em on 4 SnG ??


----------



## mk3gtigirl (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_thanX chika !!!















cant wait 2 c ur new RIMS







u puttin em on 4 SnG ??

my car still won't look good for sng







but the wheels will def help http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i got a lot more stuff to get done but we'll see where i'm at...sng isn't a bad start


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (mk3gtigirl)*

wheels deff help change up the look of the car w/o a doubt http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
cant wait 2 c em on ur car tho !!


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (x_gixxie_x)*

i wish i had a new set of wheels for this year


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_i wish i had a new set of wheels for this year
















r u serious ??







u have like 5 sets so shuddup


----------



## mk3gtigirl (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_wheels deff help change up the look of the car w/o a doubt http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
cant wait 2 c em on ur car tho !!























yea they do and i've been wantin' them forEVER and i made out like a bandit gettin' them


----------



## mk3gtigirl (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_







r u serious ??







u have like 5 sets so shuddup









lmao i was just gonna show him some sympathy until i saw this ahha


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_







r u serious ??







u have like 5 sets so shuddup










shhhhhhhh


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (mk3gtigirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk3gtigirl* »_
yea they do and i've been wantin' them forEVER and i made out like a bandit gettin' them
















*high fives*








i feel like that about my WF wheels that r sittin hidden in my closet


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (mk3gtigirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk3gtigirl* »_
lmao i was just gonna show him some sympathy until i saw this ahha
















he always wants sympathy from chiks







but dont let him fool u


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
*high fives*








i feel like that about my WF wheels that r sittin hidden in my closet























i feel like that about my wheels for show n go


----------



## mk3gtigirl (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
*high fives*








i feel like that about my WF wheels that r sittin hidden in my closet























whatta expensive hobby







i've had euro bumpers in my ATTIC since the summer







ughhh i need to hit the lotto


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (mk3gtigirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk3gtigirl* »_
whatta expensive hobby







i've had euro bumpers in my ATTIC since the summer







ughhh i need to hit the lotto

yea really







collectin wheels isnt cheap








lotto would b nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (BMPolska)*

Good Morning Girls....it's my Birthday today....woohoo!
Can't wait to see some pix Gixxie and Brit, when you get your wheels on you should post a pic up, too!
Hope everyone has a good day...hope I do too! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Polska, quit looking for sympathy, be a man!


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (RS21400)*

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Hope that its a good one! Drink one for me


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_Good Morning Girls....it's my Birthday today....woohoo!
Can't wait to see some pix Gixxie and Brit, when you get your wheels on you should post a pic up, too!
Hope everyone has a good day...hope I do too! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Polska, quit looking for sympathy, be a man!
















Happy B-day Rosie http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (RS21400)*








ROSIE !!!!!!!!!!!















*HAPPY BIRTHDAY !!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_







ROSIE !!!!!!!!!!!















*HAPPY BIRTHDAY !!!!!!!!!!!!!*




















































Thanks girl, your the best and always make me








Minibabe, I don't drink but thanks, I'll still have a drink








Thanks Polska


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (RS21400)*

http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (x_gixxie_x)*

Sure, my happy birthday su*ked








Thanks gixxie


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_Sure, my happy birthday su*ked








Thanks gixxie
























HEY !!!








ill take ya out n it'll make up 4 it !







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
how about that


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
HEY !!!








ill take ya out n it'll make up 4 it !







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
how about that
















ok ok....you twisted my arm
I accept


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (Minibabe)*


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_









you can come to


----------



## giveitupandddance (Nov 3, 2006)

happy birthday!!!! 
got my tire fixed yesterday, and didn't have to raise hell. yay!
they said it was a "rim leak" and had nothing to do with my wheel, which is good. 
they said it happens sometimes, but i think they really just didn't do something right. haha.


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (Minibabe)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3162323
CHIKAS PASS THE WISHES !!!


----------



## mk3gtigirl (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (RS21400)*

happy birthday rosie!

























bday cake for rosie!


----------



## mk3gtigirl (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (giveitupandddance)*


_Quote, originally posted by *giveitupandddance* »_happy birthday!!!! 
got my tire fixed yesterday, and didn't have to raise hell. yay!
they said it was a "rim leak" and had nothing to do with my wheel, which is good. 
they said it happens sometimes, but i think they really just didn't do something right. haha.

that's good news! glad ya got ur tire fixed


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (giveitupandddance)*


_Quote, originally posted by *giveitupandddance* »_happy birthday!!!! 
got my tire fixed yesterday, and didn't have to raise hell. yay!
they said it was a "rim leak" and had nothing to do with my wheel, which is good. 
they said it happens sometimes, but i think they really just didn't do something right. haha.

*high fives* 







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (giveitupandddance)*


_Quote, originally posted by *giveitupandddance* »_happy birthday!!!! 
got my tire fixed yesterday, and didn't have to raise hell. yay!
they said it was a "rim leak" and had nothing to do with my wheel, which is good. 
they said it happens sometimes, but i think they really just didn't do something right. haha.

such a relief when something finally gets done right


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
you can come to









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
such a relief when something finally gets done right 

yup http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
OooOoooOO my paGe !!


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

^happy birthday


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*

Its so ice out i dont wanna stay @ wrk !!







i wanna go take pix of my car already !!!


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

i just ate a meatball sub and i think i'm going to fall asleep.


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*

yea i feel all drowsy too ... damn that BK


----------



## GLIprep (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

i'd just like to announce that i stopped into PacSun on my lunch hour and they had a rack of 70% off the lowest price.
i left with their largest bag stuffed to the brim.
i got like 9 things for $60, including 2 winter coats.


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (GLIprep)*

nice ! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif sales http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
... too bad i dont go shoppin that frequently http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## mk3gtigirl (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (GLIprep)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLIprep* »_i'd just like to announce that i stopped into PacSun on my lunch hour and they had a rack of 70% off the lowest price.
i left with their largest bag stuffed to the brim.
i got like 9 things for $60, including 2 winter coats.
















i did that too! i got like 3 pairs of jeans and 2tshirts







now i wanna go back and get more!!! i have such a shopping problem


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (mk3gtigirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk3gtigirl* »_







i did that too! i got like 3 pairs of jeans and 2tshirts







now i wanna go back and get more!!! i have such a shopping problem









I just bought a new pair of shoes for the summer - actually only the "sneakers" but they are white!!!!!!!!!!! I love them and I cant wait to wear them.


----------



## mk3gtigirl (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
I just bought a new pair of shoes for the summer - actually only the "sneakers" but they are white!!!!!!!!!!! I love them and I cant wait to wear them.

niiiice i need new shoes too...well, more like want new shoes


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (mk3gtigirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk3gtigirl* »_
niiiice i need new shoes too...well, more like want new shoes









I dont go shopping all the time, but when I do I feel that it is a necessity to buy a new pair of shoes every time. I am really bad when it comes to that








Trust me I dont need them I just want them


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*

i hate shoes/shoe shoppin http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif it pisses me off http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif i buy sneakers and sneakers only and wear em till they die








my car on the other hand ... *wewt* ... she has more shoes in my closet than me














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_i hate shoes/shoe shoppin http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif it pisses me off http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif i buy sneakers and sneakers only and wear em till they die








my car on the other hand ... *wewt* ... she has more shoes in my closet than me














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

thats funny - I am a sneaker person also.


----------



## mk3gtigirl (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (Minibabe)*

i loooove comfy sneakers but i love heels too...they just make ya feel nice







although i'm wearing a pair of $14.99 shoes today @ work cuz i hate when my feet hurt


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MissVeeDub* »_^happy birthday









Thanks.
I love PacSun, its my favorite place to shop! I'll have to check it out maybe my man will bring me there for some presents


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*

I have the most POWERFUL PC in the entire building and it is still to slow for me..........I hate this








I just learned how import it is to save every 5 minutes


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_I have the most POWERFUL PC in the entire building and it is still to slow for me..........I hate this








*I just learned how import it is to save every 5 minutes*










VERY IMPORTANT, esp. at work and if it's important!







Been there done that http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_I have the most POWERFUL PC in the entire building and it is still to slow for me..........I hate this








I just learned how import it is to save every 5 minutes









i just got my new computer in yesterday. core2 duo processor and 3gb's of ram. it's pretty sweet. i temporarily lost all my music until i can transfer it from my other machine... so work is a little boring today.


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_I have the most POWERFUL PC in the entire building and it is still to slow for me..........I hate this








I just learned how import it is to save every 5 minutes









OUCH !! that f-in SUX BIG !! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif yea when thingrash and u lose everythi u were workin on ... ohhh mann ....














i had 2 re-do an NCR form like 8 times b4 i finally got it printed


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MyCarIsRed* »_
i just got my new computer in yesterday. core2 duo processor and 3gb's of ram. it's pretty sweet. i temporarily lost all my music until i can transfer it from my other machine... so work is a little boring today.

my comp doesnt come w speakers


----------



## mk3gtigirl (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

i'm the intern and i have the fastest machine outta the 3 IT guys







they hateeee it


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
my comp doesnt come w speakers









we are not allowed to have music on at work








Yea, I got mine a couple months ago and its duel core w/ 2 Gb of ram. And I have an INSANE video card. I actually am getting a better video card this month for them to set up my duel monitor set up (cant wait for that) - and I am getting uped to 4 Gb of ram. I can wait for that also.
The computer is good, just not good enough








I am so fast for it


----------



## mk3gtigirl (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
I am so fast for it























i say the same thing...the comp just can't handle me!


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (mk3gtigirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk3gtigirl* »_





















i say the same thing...the comp just can't handle me!









its not joke.....i really am















This has been a problem of mine for quite some time, there is no machine that I can not defeat


----------



## xtina (Mar 18, 2007)

i have to have music on while i work! id go insane! 
i wish my boss would buy a mac g5. im not a windows fan!


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (mk3gtigirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk3gtigirl* »_





















i say the same thing...the comp just can't handle me!









when i was in skool 4 graphic design ... and we got one of the new comps aka the best ones out at the time .... well ... ur truly crashed it with 10min of bein on it







i felt like such a badass


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
when i was in skool 4 graphic design ... and we got one of the new comps aka the best ones out at the time .... well ... ur truly crashed it with 10min of bein on it







i felt like such a badass 

awesome
this is what I would like to do to mine today


----------



## BunnyBeater (Jun 15, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*

SHOES! I love shoes! i have a billion pairs of sneaks. I'm serious. And they are all hideous.
umm...Happy Birthday to the girl whose birthday it is!!!!!!! ROOOSIEEEE!

that;s all i have to add. sorry
OHHHHHHH I SOLD MY MK1....FINALLLLLYYYY YAYAYYAYYAYYAYAYAYA!!


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
awesome
this is what I would like to do to mine today

















i feel like that almost every day


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

so what programs does everyone use at work?
I use AutoCAD 2007 and Inventor 11 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BunnyBeater (Jun 15, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*

I DONT WORK! ahhah! 
I use myspace and vortex all day....and um....gmail.


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (BunnyBeater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BunnyBeater* »_I DONT WORK! ahhah! 
I use myspace and vortex all day....and um....gmail. 









gmail is cool though I use that all day also oh, and I forgot about vortex







(but that a given)


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_so what programs does everyone use at work?
I use AutoCAD 2007 and Inventor 11 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

i use VwVortex.com at work


----------



## GLIprep (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_so what programs does everyone use at work?
I use AutoCAD 2007 and Inventor 11 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

do you work in the AEC industry? i work at an AE firm and we use autocad too. but i don't. i work in marketing








i use excel, word, powerpoint, outlook, deltek vision, internet explorer







- you know, all those really hard programs.
oh wait, i use indesign, illustrator, and pshop too. but i suck at them.


----------



## xtina (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_so what programs does everyone use at work?
I use AutoCAD 2007 and Inventor 11 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I use photoshop, illustrator, quarkXpress, vortex and socalEuro.. lol


----------



## giveitupandddance (Nov 3, 2006)

i use photoshop 90% of the time. 
some illustrator, some flash. 
word and excel. 
and obviously the vortex, and sometimes michiganvw.org but it's slow.


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (giveitupandddance)*

i actually use SAP , Lotus Notes, and SmarTeam


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (GLIprep)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLIprep* »_
do you work in the AEC industry? i work at an AE firm and we use autocad too. but i don't. i work in marketing








i use excel, word, powerpoint, outlook, deltek vision, internet explorer







- you know, all those really hard programs.
oh wait, i use indesign, illustrator, and pshop too. but i suck at them.

Kind of, I am going to school for Civil Engineering. But I have done every single kind of plans that you could imagine. I am currently working in the mechanical engineering field. I needed a change of pace. Its fun and the money is really good








that's cool marketing is AWESOME, I would love to get involved with that. So much room for creativity. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to you


----------



## mk3gtigirl (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_so what programs does everyone use at work?
I use AutoCAD 2007 and Inventor 11 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

i use all the fun stuff behind all that...wonderful information technology! i work on servers and use helpdesk and pretty much control the 320 computers in the company


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_so what programs does everyone use at work?
I use AutoCAD 2007 and Inventor 11 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

-autocad 2006/autocad LT with slingshot max
-adobe illustrator CS2
-adobe photoshop CS2
-Sketch up Pro 6
-Flash mx 2005
we use a lot of different stuff here, but that's the major ones








i'm being sent to school for 3d max pretty soon. they are going to pay for it so i say "why not?!" http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dog_poopie (May 27, 2006)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*

i go to school for network securities.. but im outa here.. im gunna go for like photography or physics or something fun..


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (dog_poopie)*

Good Morning Girls!


----------



## dog_poopie (May 27, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*

its raining out


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (dog_poopie)*

MORNING!

_Quote, originally posted by *dog_poopie* »_its raining out










I dont like the rain and my car does not like it either http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*

Everyone does some pretty cool things on here. 
Sometimes I wish that I could just get up and do something different and get paid the same. Almost as if you could just change careers over night and dont have to worry about a pay cut .


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_Everyone does some pretty cool things on here. 
Sometimes I wish that I could just get up and do something different and get paid the same. Almost as if you could just change careers over night and dont have to worry about a pay cut .

I feel the same way. I hate having to start over and from the bottom. It's hard to go somewhere new with getting what your already making.


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*

sup chikaz !!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
2day sux ... the weather







... the traffic on my way 2 work







... certain n00bs on tex


----------



## GLIprep (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

the weather certainly does BLOW today. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
but i'm being a total girl today. tanning at lunch. nails after work.


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (GLIprep)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLIprep* »_the weather certainly does BLOW today. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
but i'm being a total girl today. tanning at lunch. nails after work.









I went tanning yesterday


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_sup chikaz !!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
2day sux ... the weather







... the traffic on my way 2 work







... certain n00bs on tex
















on a completely different note i found a 1"x1" italian tile that cost $743 a square foot today. it's made of 24ct gold.


----------



## dog_poopie (May 27, 2006)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MyCarIsRed* »_
on a completely different note i found a 1"x1" italian tile that cost $743 a square foot today. it's made of 24ct gold.


hott.. just get one and wear it around on a chain


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MyCarIsRed* »_
on a completely different note i found a 1"x1" italian tile that cost $743 a square foot today. it's made of 24ct gold.

damn .... thats insane but certainly hott


----------



## giveitupandddance (Nov 3, 2006)

this morning was freeziing in my house. 
i haven't had electricity for like 3 weeks because of some crap with my last landlord. 
and i would have had at least enough to pay them to get my service turned back on, but my mom cashed my car payment check 2 days ago, even though it was dated for april 10th. 
monopolies on energy services are effing sweet. 
haha. i love my life.


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (giveitupandddance)*








ugh ! sorrie 2 hear that chika








*hugs*


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (giveitupandddance)*


_Quote, originally posted by *giveitupandddance* »_this morning was freeziing in my house. 
i haven't had electricity for like 3 weeks because of some crap with my last landlord. 
and i would have had at least enough to pay them to get my service turned back on, but my mom cashed my car payment check 2 days ago, even though it was dated for april 10th. 
monopolies on energy services are effing sweet. 
haha. i love my life. 

http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif so sorry to hear that


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

here ! a big bunny 2 make u feel better !!


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_here ! a big bunny 2 make u feel better !!































that thing is bigger then Url


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (Minibabe)*















Thats gotta be the biggest rabbit EVER!!!
oh wait...
Heres the biggest rabbit ever.


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (C.J)*

morning ladies


----------



## DonnaMarie (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (BMPolska)*

is there a way to learn photoshop? im so jealous. 
oh and good morning and hello. im so random and mia always


----------



## Beetlegirl746 (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

Sorry i haven't looked at this in forever but yea she will be at H2O on the 22nd and i am debating weather or not to show her at waterfest or not but she is definatly going down. I won't show it at waterfest as is i'll only show if she gets a paint job...job ******** keyed it up


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (Beetlegirl746)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Beetlegirl746* »_Sorry i haven't looked at this in forever but yea she will be at H2O on the 22nd and i am debating weather or not to show her at waterfest or not but she is definatly going down. I won't show it at waterfest as is i'll only show if she gets a paint job...job ******** keyed it up
















just show it you get a better parking spot http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (DonnaMarie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DonnaMarie* »_is there a way to learn photoshop? im so jealous. 
oh and good morning and hello. im so random and mia always

DoNNa !!!







http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif 
haha Pshop is simple chika














ill show ya one day when i bring my laptop out http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
damn .... thats insane but certainly hott









WE GOT IT IN THE MAIL TODAY!! it's pretty sweet. 24ct white gold tile is pimp.


----------



## giveitupandddance (Nov 3, 2006)

thanks ladies.








it's not really that big of a deal.. except that now i can't go to the track day this weekend.


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
DoNNa !!!







http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif 
haha Pshop is simple chika














ill show ya one day when i bring my laptop out http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

photoshop is really a program you need to learn on your own. have someone show you the basics and then start exploring. there are also a lot of great books and online tutorials for getting really cool effects in your images.


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MyCarIsRed* »_
photoshop is really a program you need to learn on your own. have someone show you the basics and then start exploring. there are also a lot of great books and online tutorials for getting really cool effects in your images.

basically http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif but there are simple things that r easy 4 beginners


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
basically http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif but there are simple things that r easy 4 beginners









I'm still waiting for my re-fresher...hahahaha


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*

whenever ya want hun







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_









WooT WooT ! my paGe !


----------



## DonnaMarie (Feb 11, 2004)

where do I get photoshop... can someone make me a copy if i send money to make a disc for me?
i feel like a nerd. haha
Parts for sale. Help me out.


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (DonnaMarie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DonnaMarie* »_where do I get photoshop... can someone make me a copy if i send money to make a disc for me?
i feel like a nerd. haha
Parts for sale. Help me out.

i've got a copy somewhere. i just downloaded a copy off of limewiiiiiii... wait... no one here is a fed are they?








if you need a CD i can probably get one. it's a big program though so i don't know if i can get it all on 1 disc.


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (DonnaMarie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DonnaMarie* »_where do I get photoshop... can someone make me a copy if i send money to make a disc for me?
i feel like a nerd. haha


Can also use bit torrents to get it instead of limewi**. I can send it to you if you need it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TaTasShleepAHh (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (C.J)*

damn girls page 66 already
Just stopping in to say hi..
Still no car out here in the LBC, been eyeing this one dub but he doesnt like to check his email so thats pretty mucha dud







its a shame to cause ts a decent car. Aww well. 
I know awhile ago you guys were on that pink car tip and I wanted to share a Pink Beetle I seen with 2 blonds in it and you are not going to believe the song they were BLASTING.......................... Ima Barbie girl in a barbie world.
Yes im serious. 
but hope everyone doing good and getting ready for summer. Latas chikas





















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dog_poopie (May 27, 2006)

i woke up an hour early.. because i have a clock that sets it self to day light saveings..
so it says 816 right now ... but really its only 7


----------



## mk3gtigirl (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (dog_poopie)*

i'm @ work already







since 7















AND i forgot my friggin' purse at the boy's house...so no lunch money and no driver's license!


----------



## GLIprep (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: (mk3gtigirl)*

*i'd like to congratulate myself on being awesome.* today was my 2nd day in a row that i was up and at the gym at 5am. yes, 5am. and it felt GREAT! lol seriously. i was so awake and pumped up for my day. yesterday i didn't even stop at wawa for cappucino because i was so ready to go! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
good stuff.


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MyCarIsRed* »_
i've got a copy somewhere. i just downloaded a copy off of limewiiiiiii... wait... no one here is a fed are they?








if you need a CD i can probably get one. it's a big program though so i don't know if i can get it all on 1 disc.

A WARRANT HAS BEEN ISSUED FOR YOUR ARREST AND A SWAT TEAM WILL COME 2 UR CRIB N SNAG YO ASS !!





























nah u can fit it .... Donna ... bring ur laptop n ill install it 4 ya http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif or if u want ill get ya a copy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (TaTasShleepAHh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TaTasShleepAHh* »_damn girls page 66 already
Just stopping in to say hi..
Still no car out here in the LBC, been eyeing this one dub but he doesnt like to check his email so thats pretty mucha dud







its a shame to cause ts a decent car. Aww well. 
I know awhile ago you guys were on that pink car tip and I wanted to share a Pink Beetle I seen with 2 blonds in it and you are not going to believe the song they were BLASTING.......................... Ima Barbie girl in a barbie world.
Yes im serious. 
but hope everyone doing good and getting ready for summer. Latas chikas





















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

HI CHIKA !!! omg ! bout time u came back in here !!






















@ the pink car w the blonds n the barbie song






















hope u get ur dub soon so u can whore out this thread w ur pics ! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif















http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (GLIprep)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLIprep* »_*i'd like to congratulate myself on being awesome.* today was my 2nd day in a row that i was up and at the gym at 5am. yes, 5am. and it felt GREAT! lol seriously. i was so awake and pumped up for my day. yesterday i didn't even stop at wawa for cappucino because i was so ready to go! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
good stuff.









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif niiice
 






i passed out @ 9 while stuffin my face w doritos







n woke up in crumbs








ive gotten bit lazy on my aerobics http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif but i gotta pick that up too ...it is amazing how u get the blood flowin n it works better than caffeine


----------



## mk3gtigirl (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

anybody go to kean university and want a work-out partner?


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (dog_poopie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dog_poopie* »_i woke up an hour early.. because i have a clock that sets it self to day light saveings..
so it says 816 right now ... but really its only 7















that sux


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (mk3gtigirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk3gtigirl* »_anybody go to kean university and want a work-out partner?









i got work after work







BUTTTT !!!








 U CAN COME VISIT ME !!
im having 2 Dos Equis promos 2day !! 
On The Border in GSP in Paramus 5-6:30 pm &
On The Border on rt46 in West Paterson or Totowa or w/e 7 - 8:30 pm 
imna give away free crap if u come n drink the beer !

























































































and then im goin out w the chikas bc we havent hung out in a group in a looong time http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GLIprep (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif niiice







i passed out @ 9 while stuffin my face w doritos







n woke up in crumbs










HAHA.


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (GLIprep)*

it's snowing... beat.


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*

Good Morning Girls!


----------



## mk3gtigirl (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_Good Morning Girls!









good morning! how's it goin'?


----------



## giveitupandddance (Nov 3, 2006)

i need to start working out again.
i've gained like 20 lbs in the past year.. thankfully only me and the boyfriend notice. haha. 
it just sucks waking up earlier than i have to when it's cold in the house. i can't seem to make myself do it. 
this morning i could see my breath as i got ready for work.


----------



## mk3gtigirl (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (giveitupandddance)*


_Quote, originally posted by *giveitupandddance* »_i need to start working out again.
i've gained like 20 lbs in the past year.. thankfully only me and the boyfriend notice. haha. 
it just sucks waking up earlier than i have to when it's cold in the house. i can't seem to make myself do it. 
this morning i could see my breath as i got ready for work.









it _WAS_ cold this morning! brrrrr, i want mr. sun! if you lived in NJ i'd be your workout buddy...i need some motivation!


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (giveitupandddance)*

I love going to the gym but i have not been in a while








Congrats to everyone that can get up early to do that http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Gixxie I wish that I could come....but I am allergic to beer








good luck http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
So, I am walking into work today and my finger starts bleeding everywhere - i look at it an my finger nail got ripped off







I go walk back outside and sure enough a piece of my finger nail was attached to the door nob? My fingernail got caught in the door nob and it is KILLING me right now - i hate when things like this happen they take forever to heal


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MyCarIsRed* »_it's snowing... beat.

we had flurries here this morning also








wont it stop already


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_I love going to the gym but i have not been in a while








Congrats to everyone that can get up early to do that http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
*Gixxie I wish that I could come....but I am allergic to beer







*
good luck http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
So, I am walking into work today and my finger starts bleeding everywhere - i look at it an my finger nail got ripped off







I go walk back outside and sure enough a piece of my finger nail was attached to the door nob? My fingernail got caught in the door nob and it is KILLING me right now - i hate when things like this happen they take forever to heal
















ur allergic to beer ??


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_







ur allergic to beer ?? 

yeah i am allergic to ALOT of things
wheat
rhy
oats
barly
malt
wheat gluten 
it SU*KS


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
yeah i am allergic to ALOT of things
wheat
rhy
oats
barly
malt
wheat gluten 
it SU*KS









my roomate is allergic to the same thing, thats why i started making him drink vodka


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_
my roomate is allergic to the same thing, thats why i started making him drink vodka









oh yeah, i def. do not have a problem drinking liquor















does he have celiac disease?


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
oh yeah, i def. do not have a problem drinking liquor















does he have celiac disease?

i think thats what he has but im not sure. last year we went on vacation for a week and the kid ate nothing but cereal, chicken fingers, and drank beer, and when he got back his stomach was all F"ed up, doc said he ate too much of the wheat,barley, and gluten and it triggered the disease http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_
i think thats what he has but im not sure. last year we went on vacation for a week and the kid ate nothing but cereal, chicken fingers, and drank beer, and when he got back his stomach was all F"ed up, doc said he ate too much of the wheat,barley, and gluten and it triggered the disease http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

wow thats ****ty - i feel for anyone that has to have to be on this diet http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
wow thats ****ty - i feel for anyone that has to have to be on this diet http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

i see some of the things he has to eat http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_
i see some of the things he has to eat http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

Tell me about - but i have my BF try everything first so if it stinks he tells me


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*

aw ! that sux







yea polska's roomate is allergic too all that too


----------



## BunnyBeater (Jun 15, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

what the heck! it's freezing outside!!!


----------



## xtina (Mar 18, 2007)

its 11am and its already 75 out. and the air conditioner in my office doesnt work. im screwed.


----------



## mk3gtigirl (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (xtina)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xtina* »_its 11am and its already 75 out. and the air conditioner in my office doesnt work. im screwed.









send us some HEAT!!!!!! i would much rather be hot than cold...i HATE cold


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (xtina)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xtina* »_its 11am and its already 75 out. and the air conditioner in my office doesnt work. im screwed.
















well we have opposite problems







its f-in freezin here








ohhh n u got a PM http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## xtina (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*








i just emailed it back to you. 
and you guys can have the heat!! in the summer its like 120-125 here


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (xtina)*

i'd be happy with low 80's right about now.


----------



## xtina (Mar 18, 2007)

im about to go sit in my car... lol i hate not having ac


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (xtina)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xtina* »_im about to go sit in my car... lol i hate not having ac

that wouldn't work for me. i took the a/c out of all my cars


----------



## BunnyBeater (Jun 15, 2006)

*Re: (xtina)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xtina* »_







i just emailed it back to you. 
and you guys can have the heat!! in the summer its like 120-125 here









BUT ITS A DRY HEAT!!


----------



## xtina (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: (BunnyBeater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BunnyBeater* »_
BUT ITS A DRY HEAT!!

id rather it be dry than humid though...


----------



## xtina (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MyCarIsRed* »_
that wouldn't work for me. i took the a/c out of all my cars









ha







i love/need the ac!


----------



## GLIprep (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: (xtina)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xtina* »_
ha







i love/need the ac! 

i have a perfectly working AC and never use it. i prefer the windows down and music up with my hair blowing around. ask aim, people get so mad when they ride in my car in the summer, everyone is like "i'm sweating, blah blah!" haha. but i love feeling the hot air!!


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (GLIprep)*

Good Morning Girls! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I haven't been on yesterday due to work being all backed up and stuff http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif I'm working half a day today then out of here!







I wish it wasn't so cold out or I would love to clean my car out and wash it...it needs a major bath.







With all the rain the dogs messed up the inside, too







Anyway, I hope everyone has a nice weekend!


----------



## mk3gtigirl (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (RS21400)*

ugggh work is TERRiBlE today







no one should be working on good friday!!


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (mk3gtigirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk3gtigirl* »_ugggh work is TERRiBlE today







no one should be working on good friday!!

I had the option to have a day off but since Steve's working I'm working half a day and using the rest of the time another day....its freeeezing in my office I feel like there's 5 ft of snow outside and the lady has 2 fans on her making it worse in here....ugh!


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*

y would someone have two fans on today....i have the heat in the office and on top of that a space heater. I would have to heart that lady if she was in my office








At least you only have 1/2 day that you have to deal with that http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Yea....everyone should have off on good friday http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Wait are any of the banks open tom.


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_y would someone have two fans on today....i have the heat in the office and on top of that a space heater. I would have to heart that lady if she was in my office








At least you only have 1/2 day that you have to deal with that http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Yea....everyone should have off on good friday http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
*Wait are any of the banks open tom.*









Not sure but I was wondering if they are open today to atleast a certain time


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (RS21400)*

i'm out at 1. i'm using the last hour to eat chinese food


----------



## mk3gtigirl (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_
I had the option to have a day off but since Steve's working I'm working half a day and using the rest of the time another day....its freeeezing in my office I feel like there's 5 ft of snow outside and the lady has 2 fans on her making it worse in here....ugh!









2 fans? lol wtf








i hope i go home early!!


----------



## xtina (Mar 18, 2007)

im pretty sure the banks are open, its not a legal holiday. i dont think they close early either, this is more a religious thing.


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (xtina)*

but i think the stock market is closed today - that is why I thought the banks were closed


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*

I drove by my bank and they were open but didn't feel like going inside...hahaha!


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_I drove by my bank and they were open but didn't feel like going inside...hahaha! 

that is how I am also....I have several checks sitting in my wallet waiting to be deposited








Everything should be direct deposit so you dont even have to go there http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mk3gtigirl (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
that is how I am also....I have several checks sitting in my wallet waiting to be deposited








Everything should be direct deposit so you dont even have to go there http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

i have direct deposit and i http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif it! never have to go to the bank







but commerce is stupid because no drive-up ATM http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (mk3gtigirl)*

Yea I get Direct Deposit, too but I have personal checks that need to go in from my b-day...
Hey Brit, I was just at ur man's house...heehee! Thought you would be there.


----------



## FF_Jetta (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: (TheJetti)*

Hey there! ME tooo!!! I just bought a 2003 Jetta and everything on her is stock but I've got BIG dreams heh heh almost like a kid in a candy shop here... just don't know what to do with her first.


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (xtina)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xtina* »_im pretty sure the banks are open, its not a legal holiday. i dont think they close early either, this is more a religious thing. 

well unfortunately we're an entirely christian nation. that's why they call it "christmas break" or "easter break" instead of "Chanukah break" or "passover break". our nations ignorance is astounding when it comes to stuff like that. i just look at it as being a chance to get paid to sit at home.


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*

Good Afternoon Girls:


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

Happy Easter week end to all my fellow Dub Ladies!!!


----------



## x0xGTix0x (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: (C.J)*

Happy Easter Ladies!


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (x0xGTix0x)*

Happy Easter Ladies


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

yup, happy easter gals.


----------



## DonnaMarie (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*

Happy Easter everyone!


----------



## TaTasShleepAHh (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
HI CHIKA !!! omg ! bout time u came back in here !!






















@ the pink car w the blonds n the barbie song






















hope u get ur dub soon so u can whore out this thread w ur pics ! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif















http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif 























Hahahha you are so funny..!
Hope everyone had a good Easter. Im SOOOoooo full right now
Take care for now mah fellow dub ladies


----------



## mk3gtigirl (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_Yea I get Direct Deposit, too but I have personal checks that need to go in from my b-day...
Hey Brit, I was just at ur man's house...heehee! Thought you would be there.
















i had to babysit fri. night...he stopped by my house before he went home to meet you & steve. but i did see ya saturday night!


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (mk3gtigirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk3gtigirl* »_







i had to babysit fri. night...he stopped by my house before he went home to meet you & steve. but i did see ya saturday night!









YuppYupp http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Good Morning Girls, hope everyone had a nice weekend/Holiday


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*

my car underwent a few changes this weekend







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif gonna put my wheels on this week and new pix will b up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_my car underwent a few changes this weekend







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif gonna put my wheels on this week and new pix will b up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Can't wait to see


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Can't wait to see









ya should have stopped by nicks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i looked like a dirty bum


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*

Anyone intersted in buying a set of Jetta Vents? If you are PM me http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (RS21400)*

good morning ladies


----------



## kaitisland (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: (BMPolska)*

happy monday


----------



## mk3gtigirl (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (oh tell me lies)*

it's my half-day today!








& i gotta talk to the boss about leaving








i hate those talks!


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
ya should have stopped by nicks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i looked like a dirty bum
















i look like a dirty bum most days. i think i have so much grease imbedded in my skin that soap just gets repelled off.


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_my car underwent a few changes this weekend








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif gonna put my wheels on this week and new pix will b up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thats fun - I love doing new stuff to the car makes me so happy








Cant wait to see http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MyCarIsRed* »_
i look like a dirty bum most days. i think i have so much grease imbedded in my skin that soap just gets repelled off.

I remember days like that














when it takes 4 days worth of showering to get rid of one day of working on your car


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_my car underwent a few changes this weekend







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif gonna put my wheels on this week and new pix will b up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

more changes to come next weekend http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mk3gtigirl (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_my car underwent a few changes this weekend







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif gonna put my wheels on this week and new pix will b up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

yea girl!! i can't wait to see some pics!


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MyCarIsRed* »_
i look like a dirty bum most days. i think i have so much grease imbedded in my skin that soap just gets repelled off.






















so true


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_
more changes to come next weekend http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

i still have to do the brakes on my gf's car and i need to put the antenna back on my car. that's pretty much everything i have to do for now and i can start working on my rabbit again!


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MyCarIsRed* »_
i still have to do the brakes on my gf's car and i need to put the antenna back on my car. that's pretty much everything i have to do for now and i can start working on my rabbit again!









i have been spending all my time on gixxies car too, i hope i get my things done before show n go


----------



## GLIprep (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*

Glee is happily riding on new sneakers. i can't BELIEVE the difference.
Dunlop direzzo. turns out the guy sold the tires i had told him i wanted (falken 512) so that part was sucky but i got much better tires at a much higher price








it's all better in the end though. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (GLIprep)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLIprep* »_Glee is happily riding on new sneakers. i can't BELIEVE the difference.
Dunlop direzzo. turns out the guy sold the tires i had told him i wanted (falken 512) so that part was sucky but i got much better tires at a much higher price








it's all better in the end though. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

post pics http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_
i have been spending all my time on gixxies car too, i hope i get my things done before show n go

i'm in the market for a new motor. if anyone knows anyone with a vr in good shape, give me a shout!! my car burns so much oil, i'm pretty sure my rings are going out.


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MyCarIsRed* »_
i'm in the market for a new motor. if anyone knows anyone with a vr in good shape, give me a shout!! my car burns so much oil, i'm pretty sure my rings are going out.

i have a B5 passat 2.8 v6 motor and tranny


----------



## GLIprep (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_
post pics http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

soon. i'm awesome at digi cams.


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (GLIprep)*

I hate specialist doctors - I have to wait until May 29th to get an appointment


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_
i have a B5 passat 2.8 v6 motor and tranny

is that the AAA 12v vr6? i just need a new long block, i can't get into super involved swaps.


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MyCarIsRed* »_
is that the AAA 12v vr6? i just need a new long block, i can't get into super involved swaps.

its the 30v


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY BMPOLSKA !!!!!!!! *
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3173481


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (mk3gtigirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk3gtigirl* »_it's my half-day today!








& i gotta talk to the boss about leaving








i hate those talks!









Not me when i left applebees when i told them it was the best day of my live


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_
post pics http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BunnyBeater (Jun 15, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*

hi ladies...didnt stop in here today..although i caused plenty of trouble elsewhere on the forums...
hope everyone had a great easter!!!! I ate all my peeps already!


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (BunnyBeater)*

Ladies help me out
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3174303


----------



## gunshot allure (Jan 18, 2005)

Girlssssss I just got back from North Carolina. 12 hours in the car. My body is numb and I'm pretty sure I never want to drive again...
Although I do have to say, the entire time there, I did not see ONE sweet dub. How disappointing! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (gunshot allure)*

morning ladies


----------



## mk3gtigirl (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (gunshot allure)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gunshot allure* »_Girlssssss I just got back from North Carolina. 12 hours in the car. My body is numb and I'm pretty sure I never want to drive again...
Although I do have to say, the entire time there, I did not see ONE sweet dub. How disappointing! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

ahh, booo! that's no fun...it's a nicer drive when you see decent looking cars and you get to cruise








12hrs tho..damn! i know what it's like tho, 14 from florida


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (BunnyBeater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BunnyBeater* »_hi ladies...didnt stop in here today..although i caused plenty of trouble elsewhere on the forums...
hope everyone had a great easter!!!! I ate all my peeps already!

i went 2 walmart yesterday and they didnt have anymore peeps


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (mk3gtigirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk3gtigirl* »_
ahh, booo! that's no fun...it's a nicer drive when you see decent looking cars and you get to cruise








12hrs tho..damn! i know what it's like tho, 14 from florida









yea that sucks http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif when u go sumwhere on a trip u do look forward 2 seein dubs out ...








yea i dunno about 12 hours in a car ... id get antsy n really kranky after like 3 hours


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
i went 2 walmart yesterday and they didnt have anymore peeps
















I like to let the peeps sit out a day and get stale then eat them


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (Minibabe)*

this is kinda cool news. i'm going to be in colorado for srping show and go, but we found a GTG in denver that we're going to hit. i'll be driving my dads 73 beetle


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*

Peeps are yummy! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MyCarIsRed* »_this is kinda cool news. i'm going to be in colorado for srping show and go, but we found a GTG in denver that we're going to hit. i'll be driving my dads 73 beetle









sucks that your gonna miss SnG but road trip http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MyCarIsRed* »_this is kinda cool news. i'm going to be in colorado for srping show and go, but we found a GTG in denver that we're going to hit. i'll be driving my dads 73 beetle









Nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif take some pic's of their GTG!
Page *69* all 4 me!


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_
sucks that your gonna miss SnG but road trip http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

it's a week of horseback riding and buying guns at walmart. there will be another SnG in the fall


----------



## mk3gtigirl (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
I like to let the peeps sit out a day and get stale then eat them

















lmao i like some foods stale too...mmm stale graham crackers


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MyCarIsRed* »_this is kinda cool news. i'm going to be in colorado for srping show and go, but we found a GTG in denver that we're going to hit. i'll be driving my dads 73 beetle









that sounds like a lot of fun http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Take LOTS of Pictures


----------



## BunnyBeater (Jun 15, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*

the peeps were hard as a rock. haha. 

it's sunny out today!! and hopefully a bit warmer too! 
our heat broke yesterday, like the actuall pump thingy outside, so it was below 60 in our apartment. But then the heat man came and fixed it, in the meantime i had on four shirts and a winter hat. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## erl72 (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (x_gixxie_x)*

Hi everyone,
Kept meaning to post this up on the last dubgirls thread and never got round to it.... Some great cars on here.
This is my 1990 Passat GT 2.0 16v . . . hope you like him








(Hope I can get the pics to work <fingers crossed>)
They've come up a bit big - thought I'd resized them. Oops!
































and my mini passat.....



















_Modified by erl72 at 7:26 AM 4-10-2007_


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (erl72)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif - I like him








Wow, he is really clean http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mk3gtigirl (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (Minibabe)*

welcome & very nice pics!







car looks good, is this the first VW you've owned?


----------



## erl72 (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (mk3gtigirl)*

Thanks minibabe and mk3gtigirl








He is the first VW I've owned - bought him just over a year ago and absolutely love 'im to bits.
My b/f has always had VWs. He currently has a '71 camper, '72 1302LS Beetle and an '86 Polo coupe. We went to Germany in the camper in 2004, went to Autostadt and round the factory - uber cool!








I want another VW now, probably a jetta...haven't made my mind up. I'll never get rid of the 'Ssat though.

<edited for terrible spelling!>


_Modified by erl72 at 7:51 AM 4-10-2007_


----------



## mk3gtigirl (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (erl72)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif sounds awesome, i'd like to go to germany some day








you'll always love your first car exactly for that reason...first car. i won't forget mine








best of luck with the passat! and to your boyfriend & his cars as well


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (erl72)*


_Quote, originally posted by *erl72* »_










http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







very niiiiice !!!








& welcome !


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (x_gixxie_x)*

I know that there are a couple graphic artist in here - would someone be able to help me design a business card?


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (Minibabe)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i do business cards on daily basis


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_I know that there are a couple graphic artist in here - would someone be able to help me design a business card?

i could do it. depends on your time frame though. i don't have a lot of free time.


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (MyCarIsRed)*

i would just need someone to help me with the design - then I would print them out at my house - i would need something by the 28th of April . I am not looking for something crazy - just something that looks nice.


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (Minibabe)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif gimme the info that's on it and we'll make sumthin up


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif gimme the info that's on it and we'll make sumthin up









cool - i can give it to you tomorrow because I am at work right now and the stuff is at home - thanks


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (erl72)*


_Quote, originally posted by *erl72* »_Hi everyone,
Kept meaning to post this up on the last dubgirls thread and never got round to it.... Some great cars on here.
This is my 1990 Passat GT 2.0 16v . . . hope you like him








(Hope I can get the pics to work <fingers crossed>)
They've come up a bit big - thought I'd resized them. Oops!
















_Modified by erl72 at 7:26 AM 4-10-2007_

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Looks good, you have any plans for him??


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
cool - i can give it to you tomorrow because I am at work right now and the stuff is at home - thanks
















we all can make u up a bunch of samples n then u can juss pick one http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_i would just need someone to help me with the design - then I would print them out at my house - i would need something by the 28th of April . I am not looking for something crazy - just something that looks nice. 

well i'm out. i'm leaving next tuesday and won't be back for a week.


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (MyCarIsRed)*

Yea......I am getting my Phat box today, after work tomorrow that baby is going in


----------



## giveitupandddance (Nov 3, 2006)

if you give me the info, i'll make one for you too. 
especially if my week continues on like today... i was supposed to have work at 1-ish... it's almost 3 and i still have no information!


----------



## mk3gtigirl (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (giveitupandddance)*

hey gurl's..not trying to spam but i found this in the mk3 forums:
Luxury For Learning Raffle - Win a $5000 NGP Shopping Trip!
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=1 
check it out for more info...winner gets $5000 from NGP to use for ANYTHING from NGP (parts, service, etc.)
635 tickets left to be sold and the winning ticket will be drawn - $5 per ticket (1 ticket = 1 entry)
it's for a good cause! and who wouldn't want $5G's in car parts!


----------



## xtina (Mar 18, 2007)

sorry i havent been around! big drama at work.... ill get back in the flow tomorrow! http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (xtina)*

yea samo here







been actually working















haha xtina thanks 4 that fave ! u rock !! http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## erl72 (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Looks good, you have any plans for him??

I've done a fair bit already but theres one or two more things planned. Done already: -
- partial respray (rear panel/quarters/doors)
- leather interior
- 15" Wolfrace Voodoo alloys
- full stainless exhaust and de-cat
- new windscreen as the old one had 16years worth of stone chips and scratches
- clear indicator lenses
- just changed the back lights also. Am on the lookout for half smoked/half red set but they are few and far between for saloons and originals from VW are around £200.
These are the rear lights now..... can't see very clearly but it's the only one I've got of the back end since the lights were changed
















He does need lowering a little....probably only about 40mm. There's lots of speed humps in the roads near my house







I've not got round to getting it done yet.
I have a new boot lid to fit as mine is going a bit rusty in the seams but the new one needs a small dent knocking out and respraying. Got some new badges to fit to the front and back. The headlining is peeling away from the roof so that needs sticking back on too. The engine is fine so I'm not going to mess around with it. It's been serviced by VW for most of it's life and I take it to a VW performance specialist for major service's.


----------



## dog_poopie (May 27, 2006)

its been a while.. but it seems to me ever thing is under control.. 
that passat is hott.. 
and business cards rock


----------



## notReno (Apr 20, 2003)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (x_gixxie_x)*

i aint a dub girl.... but i am looking for a cute dub girl to ride with me in this....


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (Vrich6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vrich6* »_i aint a dub girl.... but i am looking for a cute dub girl to ride with me in this....










nice vr but if you are looking for a girl then you shoulda tried match.com this is the thread for the girls


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_
nice vr but if you are looking for a girl then you shoulda tried match.com this is the thread for the girls









Owned by the moderator








Nice car though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (Minibabe)*


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_
nice vr but if you are looking for a girl then you shoulda tried match.com this is the thread for the girls









there are also a lot of sites out there that give you free nudies. who needs a girl when you can make hand party?!


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (MyCarIsRed)*






























i http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif u guys







u pounce everytime sum1 steps foot into this thread haha


----------



## shedrivesboris (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (x_gixxie_x)*

whoop whoop my dub chickas what's up?!?!
wayy long time no post in here 
i'll be seeing you ladies at Show N Go I am sure.
just thought I'd pop in and say hellloooo.
much dub


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (shedrivesboris)*

sup girlie !! u need visit us in here more often


----------



## shedrivesboris (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (x_gixxie_x)*

i know i know 
my problem is once i start 
i get addicted and don't get my school work done
like right now..















it is a very viscious cycle for me 
**oh yeah glad i contributed to page 70**
here's one of these for my fellow dub chicks








whoop whoop










_Modified by shedrivesboris at 12:19 PM 4-11-2007_


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (shedrivesboris)*

wrd up chika !!








hahaha tex is an addiction that will cost u hours





























2 u 2 !!
but get back 2 ur skool work !


----------



## shedrivesboris (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
but get back 2 ur skool work !









i'm tryyying haha 
self-control was never my strong point esp. when it's dub related.


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (shedrivesboris)*

then tis a bad place 2 b on rite now


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_then tis a bad place 2 b on rite now
















yes it is


----------



## xtina (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (shedrivesboris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shedrivesboris* »_
i'm tryyying haha 
self-control was never my strong point esp. when it's dub related.

seriously ive got so much to do, but i cant stop reading through here. ive got a dealine for today and im super behind. but i love you girls!


----------



## notReno (Apr 20, 2003)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (x_gixxie_x)*

ouch... you girls are rough! ait i try'ed haha ttyl... see you at the shows http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_





























i http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif u guys







u pounce everytime sum1 steps foot into this thread haha

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Nice job Polska


----------



## BunnyBeater (Jun 15, 2006)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (RS21400)*

HEEELOOOOO everyone.

I was sitting at a stoplight today downtown, some dude on the sidewalk whips out a digi cam and starts snapping shots of my car. I was like uuummmmmm................................then drove away very quickly when the light turned green.

it could have been a spy!!!


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (BunnyBeater)*















SPOTTED !!!


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (BunnyBeater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BunnyBeater* »_HEEELOOOOO everyone.

I was sitting at a stoplight today downtown, some dude on the sidewalk whips out a digi cam and starts snapping shots of my car. I was like uuummmmmm................................then drove away very quickly when the light turned green.

it could have been a spy!!!

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I was getting all beeps today from other dubbers http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ashleyroemk1 (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (x_gixxie_x)*

i just found this thread!


----------



## kaitisland (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (ashleyroemk1)*

hey girls just curious if any of you will be at the sandy pt gtg in annapolis on the 21st, i'm driving down to VA to visit a friend then driving up with downsouthdubs...
heres the link to the gtg thread http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3082363


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (ashleyroemk1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ashleyroemk1* »_i just found this thread!

welcome! Post some pic's up of ur ride http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (shedrivesboris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shedrivesboris* »_










Shizz is hot
Late night bump


----------



## DonnaMarie (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (NLPJetta)*

have a good day ladies and germs. catch up on 20 or so pages sooner or later!


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (ashleyroemk1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ashleyroemk1* »_i just found this thread!








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif welcome !


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (oh tell me lies)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oh tell me lies* »_hey girls just curious if any of you will be at the sandy pt gtg in annapolis on the 21st, i'm driving down to VA to visit a friend then driving up with downsouthdubs...
heres the link to the gtg thread http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3082363 


imna bump ur post http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif altho thats a lil too far for me


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (DonnaMarie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DonnaMarie* »_have a good day ladies and germs. catch up on 20 or so pages sooner or later!









http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif DONNA !! http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i miss u on here







u were the 1st post in my thread


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (x_gixxie_x)*

Ok, so what does everyone have to say about the STI? I drove one last night and its all I can think about now.....I WANT ONE SO BAD!!!!
I am going to be considering my options.....but I think I am sold on one. They are just so bad a**!
Anyone else have any experience with them?


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_Ok, so what does everyone have to say about the STI? I drove one last night and its all I can think about now.....I WANT ONE SO BAD!!!!
I am going to be considering my options.....but I think I am sold on one. They are just so bad a**!
Anyone else have any experience with them?

nice car, but a crappy daily driver. they are REALLY uncomfortable on longer trips and don't really have too many options available.


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (MyCarIsRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MyCarIsRed* »_
nice car, but a crappy daily driver. they are REALLY uncomfortable on longer trips and don't really have too many options available.

you know what....now that I think about it yea it was great to drive but I could see if being a pain on long trips (I only drove it for about 10, but I see what you mean) 
Good call thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (Minibabe)*

http://groups.myspace.com/vdubgirldrivers
everyone go here and check out the shirts. the sale ends sunday at midnight, so if you want them, order them quick. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (MyCarIsRed)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (MyCarIsRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MyCarIsRed* »_http://groups.myspace.com/vdubgirldrivers
everyone go here and check out the shirts. the sale ends sunday at midnight, so if you want them, order them quick. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Sweet http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Good Morning Girls on this crappy day!


----------



## giveitupandddance (Nov 3, 2006)

morning ladies. 
i think i'm single today and i'm not sure how i feel about it.
in dub news, my friend was wasted and stepped on my sideskirt, thus breaking it off. 
awesome.
i guess maybe now that i'm single i'll have money to put into the car. haha.


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (giveitupandddance)*








gEE
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif to the breakup
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif to the sideskirt


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_







gEE
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif to the breakup
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif to the sideskirt



Side skirt ownage FTS http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## mk3gtigirl (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (giveitupandddance)*


_Quote, originally posted by *giveitupandddance* »_morning ladies. 
i think i'm single today and i'm not sure how i feel about it.
in dub news, my friend was wasted and stepped on my sideskirt, thus breaking it off. 
awesome.
i guess maybe now that i'm single i'll have money to put into the car. haha.

awww sowwy!







since i can't embed a flash file on here i took a pic:


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (giveitupandddance)*


_Quote, originally posted by *giveitupandddance* »_morning ladies. 
i think i'm single today and i'm not sure how i feel about it.
in dub news, my friend was wasted and stepped on my sideskirt, thus breaking it off. 
awesome.
i guess maybe now that i'm single i'll have money to put into the car. haha.

Sorry to hear that. If it was ment to be they will be back


----------



## giveitupandddance (Nov 3, 2006)

thanks girls. 
it was me that did the breaking up.. but i'm still not sure how i feel about it. 
i think i'm having a midlife crisis, and i wasn't being very pleasant to him, so i told him i needed some time. 
we've been together for 4 years, so it's hard, but i've pretty much been dating someone steadily since i was 17, so i just feel like i need a break. 
eh... 
sorry to vent here.


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (giveitupandddance)*

its ok chika ! :hugs:
take sum time n breathe .. go hang out w the girls and have fun to ease up the "thinking too much"







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (giveitupandddance)*


_Quote, originally posted by *giveitupandddance* »_thanks girls. 
it was me that did the breaking up.. but i'm still not sure how i feel about it. 
i think i'm having a midlife crisis, and i wasn't being very pleasant to him, so i told him i needed some time. 
we've been together for 4 years, so it's hard, but i've pretty much been dating someone steadily since i was 17, so i just feel like i need a break. 
eh... 
sorry to vent here.









It's ok vent all you need we are here 4 u http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## gunshot allure (Jan 18, 2005)

It's fantastic to be single sometimes. After you date someone for a while, I think it's a good time to do some things on your own. I'm pretty sure we've all been through it. Keep your head up! 
Boo to the sideskirt http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## mk3gtigirl (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (MyCarIsRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MyCarIsRed* »_http://groups.myspace.com/vdubgirldrivers
everyone go here and check out the shirts. the sale ends sunday at midnight, so if you want them, order them quick. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

nice shirts, who's ordering one? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (mk3gtigirl)*

i juss got my suspension done







so im broke http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## gunshot allure (Jan 18, 2005)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_i juss got my suspension done







so im broke http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

But at least it's done!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (mk3gtigirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk3gtigirl* »_
nice shirts, who's ordering one? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I think i'm going to get one of the tank tops http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_i juss got my suspension done







so im broke http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to the suspension http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif to being broke....All my stuff is in paint right now so I will be broke come next week when I have to pay for it all








What happened to you posting up your pictures of your new make over...now we need pix with your new suspension in


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (gunshot allure)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gunshot allure* »_
But at least it's done!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








yea i know ... i got a big head from it


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_
I think i'm going to get one of the tank tops http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

if you come to the flemington or bridgewater GTG's don't pay for shipping! we can just meet you there once they come in!










_Modified by MyCarIsRed at 8:39 AM 4-12-2007_


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (giveitupandddance)*


_Quote, originally posted by *giveitupandddance* »_thanks girls. 
it was me that did the breaking up.. but i'm still not sure how i feel about it. 
i think i'm having a midlife crisis, 

i know you're having a crisis here... but it's hardly mid life


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to the suspension http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif to being broke....All my stuff is in paint right now so I will be broke come next week when I have to pay for it all








What happened to you posting up your pictures of your new make over...now we need pix with your new suspension in
















ill throw up a pic ... gotta go outside n get the cam outta tha car


----------



## mk3gtigirl (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_
I think i'm going to get one of the tank tops http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

me 2..we can go together to pick 'em up


----------



## mk3gtigirl (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_i juss got my suspension done







so im broke http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

i'ma 'bout to be broke after all the ish i need to buy this week...
...i have a big balance on my credit card so i guess that makes me already broke


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (mk3gtigirl)*

thank god my credit cards r payed off http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
next step ... *grabs scissors*


----------



## mk3gtigirl (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_thank god my credit cards r payed off http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
next step ... *grabs scissors*









omg tell me about it! 1 is payed off but i have another cuz i transferred the balance. ughhh it really sucks...i need to cut mine up as well. i keep getting stuff in the mail from AMEX like dumb advertisements "hey it's me, it's been a while! we should go out for sushi sometime"







i'm not touching that card - and i don't even like sushi!


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (mk3gtigirl)*

i get so many card offers its really pissin me off














i got my Capital One and my VW one and im set .. wtf does every1 else bother me for !? UGH !


----------



## giveitupandddance (Nov 3, 2006)

i'm so glad i don't have credit cards anymore. 
i spent WAY too much when i had them. 
now i've just got $60,000 in student loan debt to pay off. 
haha.
oh well.


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (giveitupandddance)*

omg ... u poor thing ....







get a bitchin job and wipe that loan away !!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (MyCarIsRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MyCarIsRed* »_
if you come to the flemington or bridgewater GTG's don't pay for shipping! we can just meet you there once they come in!










_Modified by MyCarIsRed at 8:39 AM 4-12-2007_

Awesome I got to the Bridgewater Borders GTG every Monday so I can pick it up there....Brit I can get urs for u or you guys should just come to the GTG. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (RS21400)*


----------



## mk3gtigirl (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_i get so many card offers its really pissin me off














i got my Capital One and my VW one and im set .. wtf does every1 else bother me for !? UGH ! 









http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif capital one...i had it and my APR was too high
chase http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by mk3gtigirl at 12:14 PM 4-12-2007_


----------



## mk3gtigirl (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_
Awesome I got to the Bridgewater Borders GTG every Monday so I can pick it up there....Brit I can get urs for u or you guys should just come to the GTG. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

YES! but i dunno which one to order..pink or black


----------



## mk3gtigirl (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (x_gixxie_x)*

gixx, i thought it was a pic of ur car before it showed up and i got really excited








but that pic is hilarious nonetheless http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif super kitty!


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (mk3gtigirl)*






















i had to ... i juss found it and started crackin up








ill go get the cam now http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (mk3gtigirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk3gtigirl* »_
YES! but i dunno which one to order..pink or black









I think I'm going to get the black. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (RS21400)*

4x4 FTGDMFW !!!








The guys ... figures .. one works and one goofs off ...








So attractive ...
















I helped drop my sub frame !!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif WOoHOo !!
















uploading more .....


----------



## BunnyBeater (Jun 15, 2006)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (RS21400)*

I was thinking about black. But i have a stupid cat...and all I could picture was my stupid cat bella lying all over my cool new black hoodie and effing it up.

sorry to hear about the breakup, but you are right, when you date someone for that long, it's always good to take some time on your own and live your own life! esp if he was a highschool sweetheat. Things always work out, but being single and experiencing things is real important in your 20's. Get out and live a little! For some reason like all these people are breaking up...whateva happened to SPRING FEVER!!!
oh yea, its like 35 degrees out!









in other news...
ladies..i have a second job interview on tuesday..maybe I will actually get it and have money again!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## shedrivesboris (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (mk3gtigirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk3gtigirl* »_
nice shirts, who's ordering one? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

i ordered five...have to represent you know 
i think i am going to either get LV Dubs or GirlieDub printed on the back once i get them too


----------



## shedrivesboris (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
The guys ... figures .. one works and one goofs off ...










look at all them dubs whoooo


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (shedrivesboris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shedrivesboris* »_
look at all them dubs whoooo









theres 3 more not in the pic


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (shedrivesboris)*

Juss a random shot
















and the blurry final result























i realized that thats the only pic i have w my suspension done







if it wasnt raining id go take sum pix but its too *blah* out


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_4x4 FTGDMFW !!!








The guys ... figures .. one works and one goofs off ...








So attractive ...
















I helped drop my sub frame !!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif WOoHOo !!
















uploading more ..... 

looks like my friends driveway... we've got 2 mk3 jettas, mk4 jetta, mk3 gti, mk2 jetta, mk1 cabriolet, mk1 scirocco2, b3 passat. and there are usually a few other cars that are there throughout the day.


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (shedrivesboris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shedrivesboris* »_
look at all them dubs whoooo









there was 2 more (mkV & mkIV) in the garage and a jetta (mkIV) on the side


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (x_gixxie_x)*

what kit did you use to lower it?


----------



## BunnyBeater (Jun 15, 2006)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (shedrivesboris)*

easton??

cool, I grew up in bethlehem twsp........or B_TOWN.

I hear LV Dubs is thriving up there now!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mk3gtigirl (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (x_gixxie_x)*

looks good, girl! def. a nice change http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i love when i sit back and the boys do all the work







but they usually need some guidance on where all the tools are and a 2nd set of eyes to oversee everything








wtf why is it raining!







i hear it won't be abover 60º for another like 10 days http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## BunnyBeater (Jun 15, 2006)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_Juss a random shot
















and the blurry final result























i realized that thats the only pic i have w my suspension done







if it wasnt raining id go take sum pix but its too *blah* out










4x4 is the way to goooo!!!!


----------



## shedrivesboris (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (BunnyBeater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BunnyBeater* »_easton??

cool, I grew up in bethlehem twsp........or B_TOWN.

I hear LV Dubs is thriving up there now!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

yeah LV Dubs is getting bigg
come join us one saturday!!


----------



## mk3gtigirl (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (BunnyBeater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BunnyBeater* »_ladies..i have a second job interview on tuesday..maybe I will actually get it and have money again!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

good luck on the job interview! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (MyCarIsRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MyCarIsRed* »_what kit did you use to lower it?

koni coils http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (mk3gtigirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk3gtigirl* »_looks good, girl! def. a nice change http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i love when i sit back and the boys do all the work







but they usually need some guidance on where all the tools are and a 2nd set of eyes to oversee everything








wtf why is it raining!







i hear it won't be abover 60º for another like 10 days http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

thanks !







the ride aspect is deff diff and the handling improved like day n night http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
still waiting on the coils to settle down a lil and give it that extra drop http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BunnyBeater (Jun 15, 2006)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (shedrivesboris)*

haha yea we might do that actually, my bff aka GLIPREP, is also from btown, we grew up together , now we live together, and are both over obssesed with our cars. go figure. 
But back in the day, there was never any vw club around there, we just cruised with everyone who had modded cars, up and down stefko blvd...mustangs, vw's, honda's, porsche, anything at all.
we both graduated from freedom in 00.


----------



## BunnyBeater (Jun 15, 2006)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_koni coils http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

ohhhhh coils!!!!! jealous!


----------



## BunnyBeater (Jun 15, 2006)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (mk3gtigirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk3gtigirl* »_good luck on the job interview! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


thanks..now maybe I can finally get my body work done...and some gti sideskirts, the sub amp setup that I want, and some tinted tails...and maybe a turbo setup..

ohhh and pay the rent too. lol.


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (mk3gtigirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk3gtigirl* »_
good luck on the job interview! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

x2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (BunnyBeater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BunnyBeater* »_
ohhhhh coils!!!!! jealous!

coils or bags are the only way to go http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (BMPolska)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i might switch 2 bags but in due time


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i might switch 2 bags but in due time









we can use my car as the guinea pig and see how they ride and handle


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (BMPolska)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif go for it


----------



## mk3gtigirl (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (BunnyBeater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BunnyBeater* »_

thanks..now maybe I can finally get my body work done...and some gti sideskirts, the sub amp setup that I want, and some tinted tails...and maybe a turbo setup..

ohhh and pay the rent too. lol.





































the more money u get the more money u spend! the vicious circle! hahaha but it's always nice to buy a lil somethin' for the car


----------



## BunnyBeater (Jun 15, 2006)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (mk3gtigirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk3gtigirl* »_







the more money u get the more money u spend! the vicious circle! hahaha but it's always nice to buy a lil somethin' for the car


hahah yea, my mk5 was practically done a month after I had it, now i just have to add a few finishing touches! The only difference is that I had MONIES when I first got it...plus umy boyfriend kept saying.."you need this...and this...and that...and this too...then I can turbo it"
the first bunny was totalled..it didnt even last 12 hours, but the second bunny is still going strong!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (BunnyBeater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BunnyBeater* »_
*the first bunny was totalled..*it didnt even last 12 hours, but the second bunny is still going strong!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

wtf !?!







what happened ??


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_
we can use my car as the guinea pig and see how they ride and handle









i'd suggest getting a kidney donor lined up BEFORE you go bagged. you'll be coughing up blood before the weeks end








i have an h&r cup kit on my coupe now. i want coilovers so bad. turbo first, coils second.


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (MyCarIsRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MyCarIsRed* »_
i'd suggest getting a kidney donor lined up BEFORE you go bagged. you'll be coughing up blood before the weeks end








i have an h&r cup kit on my coupe now. i want coilovers so bad. turbo first, coils second.

ehh who needs kidneys


----------



## BunnyBeater (Jun 15, 2006)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_wtf !?!







what happened ??


picked the mk5 up, 12 hours later driving to work, i got hit on the drivers side door by some little teen in a jetta doing 50 mph. my door was pushed in 18 inches, car was pushed 30 feet, spun, up over a curb and landed in the grass.

the firedudes had to use the jaws of life to get me out, went to the trauma hospital for a few days, broke my back in a few spots, ****ed up my whole left side, head trauma, etc. couldnt do **** for a looooong time...the boyfriend had to shower me...but he prob liked it.
No one would even touch the car, all the airbags deployed and saved my life. My dealer heard and orderd me a twin bunny right away. and progressive totalled my car.
this was in july...and I am still recovering...can't hold down a full time job at all...so im looking for part time so i can still keep up with my dr's appts, and therapy etc. Even sold cars at my dealer for a while. my sales pitch was "These cars save lives!"
the first bunny was JACK. my bunny now is JACK Jr.
that is the short story!!!! 

the long story spans over my numerous myspace blogs.










_Modified by BunnyBeater at 11:25 AM 4-12-2007_


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_
ehh who needs kidneys










http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif mine r already crappin out anyways


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (BunnyBeater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BunnyBeater* »_

picked the mk5 up, 12 hours later driving to work, i got hit on the drivers side door by some little teen in a jetta doing 50 mph. my door was pushed in 18 inches, car was pushed 30 feet, spun, up over a curb and landed in the grass.

the firedudes had to use the jaws of life to get me out, went to the trauma hospital for a few days, broke my back in a few spots, ****ed up my whole left side, head trauma, etc. couldnt do **** for a looooong time...the boyfriend had to shower me...but he prob liked it.
No one would even touch the car, all the airbags deployed and saved my life. My dealer heard and orderd me a twin bunny right away. and progressive totalled my car.
this was in july...and I am still recovering...can't hold down a full time job at all...so im looking for part time so i can still keep up with my dr's appts, and therapy etc. Even sold cars at my dealer for a while. my sales pitch was "These cars save lives!"
the first bunny was JACK. my bunny now is JACK Jr.
that is the short story!!!! 

the long story spans over my numerous myspace blogs.










holy sh*t !!
its a great thing that ur ok







thats tough .. i could imagine ...








god bless VWs http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif
i was wonderin y u called ur car Jack Jr... and now this explains it all .. but like i said its a good thing ur okie ... cars can b replaced http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## mk3gtigirl (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (BunnyBeater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BunnyBeater* »_

picked the mk5 up, 12 hours later driving to work, i got hit on the drivers side door by some little teen in a jetta doing 50 mph. my door was pushed in 18 inches, car was pushed 30 feet, spun, up over a curb and landed in the grass.

the firedudes had to use the jaws of life to get me out, went to the trauma hospital for a few days, broke my back in a few spots, ****ed up my whole left side, head trauma, etc. couldnt do **** for a looooong time...the boyfriend had to shower me...but he prob liked it.
No one would even touch the car, all the airbags deployed and saved my life. My dealer heard and orderd me a twin bunny right away. and progressive totalled my car.
this was in july...and I am still recovering...can't hold down a full time job at all...so im looking for part time so i can still keep up with my dr's appts, and therapy etc. Even sold cars at my dealer for a while. my sales pitch was "These cars save lives!"
the first bunny was JACK. my bunny now is JACK Jr.
that is the short story!!!! 

the long story spans over my numerous myspace blogs.









_Modified by BunnyBeater at 11:12 AM 4-12-2007_

OH MY GOSH! i'm so glad you're all right..that is a cRaZy story!







18" in...holy isht







you will heal over time, but i'm glad you got a brand new car out of it...good luck finding the job definitely..you can't collect unemployment or anything? you're injured pretty badly i can't really think of a job you could do that doesn't require sitting/standing for a long period of time http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif i wish you the best of luck...it's coming your way http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BunnyBeater (Jun 15, 2006)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (mk3gtigirl)*

thanks so much girls....<3 
the doc's told me that If I was in my passat I probably would not have made it. That little rabbit performed amazingly. I even wrote letters to VW.

I won the first part of the legal crap...and now working on the second part..

IF I can't find a job that works out soon, I'll most likely apply for federal disability. at least then I will be able to park in the handicapped spots! 
I'm doing EVERYTHING I can to get better! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

























annnd jack junior arrives from the motherland:









ps. muscle relaxers are my bff.


_Modified by BunnyBeater at 11:40 AM 4-12-2007_


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (BunnyBeater)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif there ya go girl ... ur alive n well and thats all that matters ... a big http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to VW for that


----------



## BunnyBeater (Jun 15, 2006)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (x_gixxie_x)*

i know! I am one lucky dub girl. 
Here are some more pics just cause i'm bored.
this is where the accident happened..i was turning left, and little jetta came speeding through the tunnel, didnt brake and drove right into me:








pics of the crinkly door:
















me in the hospital...apparently I had a cow an a ring pop. LOL:








my tounge. I bit right through it. somehow i called my mom right after the accident and said " mom i was in an accident, i think i have to go to the hospital, then I hung up. When the medics got there, they realized my mouth was full of blood and half of my tounge was hanging off. But i kept trying to say...CALL MY MOM!!!!! 









I must drive around with my tounge sticking out!!


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (BunnyBeater)*

OMFG !!!!!! thats nuts !!! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## mk3gtigirl (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (x_gixxie_x)*

WOW those are some crazy pics...and your tongue! owwww, must have hurt. prob still does too! i wish you a speedy recovery, thank goodness ur alive tho http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_OMFG !!!!!! thats nuts !!! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

x2


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (BunnyBeater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BunnyBeater* »_When the medics got there, they realized my mouth was full of blood and half of my tounge was hanging off. But i kept trying to say...CALL MY MOM!!!!! 









I must drive around with my tounge sticking out!!

i bit off the tip of my tongue when i was little. i jumped off a deck railing playing tag and landed with my tongue hanging out. not pretty


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (MyCarIsRed)*

yea i know .. thats insane ! ugh !








so glad ur ok chika ... seriously http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
my best friend txtd me b4 that sum b*tch drove into the side of her VW







hearin this girl mad puts me in a bad mood








ppl need 2 learn how 2 drive


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_yea i know .. thats insane ! ugh !








so glad ur ok chika ... seriously http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
my best friend txtd me b4 that sum b*tch drove into the side of her VW







hearin this girl mad puts me in a bad mood








ppl need 2 learn how 2 drive









your best friends car is satin


----------



## BunnyBeater (Jun 15, 2006)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_yea i know .. thats insane ! ugh !








so glad ur ok chika ... seriously http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
my best friend txtd me b4 that sum b*tch drove into the side of her VW







hearin this girl mad puts me in a bad mood








ppl need 2 learn how 2 drive










yea and if they don't know how to drive...you gotta sue their ass!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (BunnyBeater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BunnyBeater* »_I was thinking about black. But i have a stupid cat...and all I could picture was my stupid cat bella lying all over my cool new black hoodie and effing it up.


Yea 2 dogs is not cool with dog hair all over everything and they are short haired. I feel like shaving them bald sometimes.


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (MyCarIsRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MyCarIsRed* »_i'd suggest getting a kidney donor lined up BEFORE you go bagged. you'll be coughing up blood before the weeks end








i have an h&r cup kit on my coupe now. i want coilovers so bad. turbo first, coils second.

Your buts Bags feel like your in a cadillac.


----------



## ashleyroemk1 (Jan 9, 2007)

thanks for those who said hi.
i'm a regular in the cabriolet forum and i came cross this thread.
you guys said to post pictures of my car, so here is a preview picture.








i have all the mods for the car but i'm waiting for the nice weather to work on her.
i got the h&r cup kit with angle eyes, badgeless grill, clear red tail lights, and i'm going to repaint and shave all the emblems, side markers, and body lines. i also have color matched snow flakes.
so that's my baby!


----------



## xtina (Mar 18, 2007)

im so bored at work i made this
















i think that will be my next german plate! http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (xtina)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xtina* »_im so bored at work i made this
















i think that will be my next german plate! http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mk3gtigirl (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (xtina)*









pg. 73










_Quote, originally posted by *xtina* »_im so bored at work i made this
















i think that will be my next german plate! http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif

very cute! make a tshirt http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by mk3gtigirl at 9:04 AM 4-13-2007_


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (mk3gtigirl)*

Good Morning Everyone...Happy Friday the 13th!


















_Modified by RS21400 at 6:12 AM 4-13-2007_


----------



## mk3gtigirl (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_Good Morning Everyone...Happy Friday the 13th!
























yikes! i work a half-day today, then i'm goin' to babysit...and they have 2 black cats!!!!


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (mk3gtigirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk3gtigirl* »_







yikes! i work a half-day today, then i'm goin' to babysit...and they have 2 black cats!!!!


























































Good luck! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mk3gtigirl (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_

















































Good luck! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

lmao thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
is everyone still sleepin'?!?!


----------



## kaitisland (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: (mk3gtigirl)*

this morning driving into work the jeep in front of me slammed on his brakes did a 180 and ended up in a ditch. it was lightly snowing but still, thats one of the strangest things i've ever seen. 
what a way to start friday the 13th, and i have a black cat.


----------



## giveitupandddance (Nov 3, 2006)

happy friday the 13th guys!
the aqua teen movie comes out tonight! yay!
so far my friday the 13th has been pretty good, well, aside from waking up late for work. 
-i made it to work in 17 minutes. my fastest time yet. haha.
-the vending machine was broken, so i got a free soda.
-it's sunny!
-and i'm unsingle. haha. the boyfriend and i have discussed things and decided (especially after watching our friend's girlfriend flip out at bowling last night) that our problems really aren't that serious, and can easily be worked out. 
-and i just got word that i'll be taking the lead on a huge project at work. yay for responsibility!!


----------



## xtina (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: (mk3gtigirl)*

i made a hoodie! i did the tshirt transfers and it looks awesome!








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## xtina (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: (giveitupandddance)*


_Quote, originally posted by *giveitupandddance* »_happy friday the 13th guys!
the aqua teen movie comes out tonight! yay!
so far my friday the 13th has been pretty good, well, aside from waking up late for work. 
-i made it to work in 17 minutes. my fastest time yet. haha.
-the vending machine was broken, so i got a free soda.
-it's sunny!
-and i'm unsingle. haha. the boyfriend and i have discussed things and decided (especially after watching our friend's girlfriend flip out at bowling last night) that our problems really aren't that serious, and can easily be worked out. 
-and i just got word that i'll be taking the lead on a huge project at work. yay for responsibility!!
















Im glad your days going good!







friday the 13th has never been unlucky for me so i hope my day goes well also!


----------



## mk3gtigirl (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (giveitupandddance)*


_Quote, originally posted by *giveitupandddance* »_happy friday the 13th guys!
the aqua teen movie comes out tonight! yay!
so far my friday the 13th has been pretty good, well, aside from waking up late for work. 
-i made it to work in 17 minutes. my fastest time yet. haha.
-the vending machine was broken, so i got a free soda.
-it's sunny!
-and i'm unsingle. haha. the boyfriend and i have discussed things and decided (especially after watching our friend's girlfriend flip out at bowling last night) that our problems really aren't that serious, and can easily be worked out. 
-and i just got word that i'll be taking the lead on a huge project at work. yay for responsibility!!









sweeeet! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i want some good stuff to happen to me now








well, i am leaving work in 4mins! so yay!


----------



## mk3gtigirl (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (xtina)*

xtina the hoodie came out AWESOME! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BunnyBeater (Jun 15, 2006)

*Re: (mk3gtigirl)*

yay!!! cool hoodie!!

yay for the boyfriend!!
yay for going to see grindhouse tonight!!!

YAY for the damn weekend!!!
Going to AC for a concert!!

NAY...iTS NOT SUNNY HERE!!!


----------



## shedrivesboris (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: (mk3gtigirl)*

whoop whoop Friday the 13th
this weather blows though ughhh
i really like that hoodie!!!!
i can't wait for our gtg tom. nighttt though 























anyone have any interesting plans for the weekend?!


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (xtina)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xtina* »_i made a hoodie! i did the tshirt transfers and it looks awesome!








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









who do i send the bill to for stealing my design?


----------



## lucalucaluca (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MyCarIsRed* »_who do i send the bill to for stealing my design?









I´ll make a shirt like that for my daughter.


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (giveitupandddance)*

giveitupandddance = http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to working things out
xtina = http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for the cool hoody & design
Britney = http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for leaving work early on a Friday
lucalucaluca = http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to your daughter and her ride...she's cute!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to the rest of the girls for being us!


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (RS21400)*

hello ladies


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (lucalucaluca)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lucalucaluca* »_
I´ll make a shirt like that for my daughter.

















i'm not trying to be a jerk... but we're going the route of getting legally sanctioned by vwoa to produce shirts. once that happens, all of our designs will be officially copywrited under vwoa. therefore making production of our designs without consent illegal. 
all i'm saying is, if you're going to use someone elses design, don't claim that "YOU" designed it. Give credit where credit is due.
i can't claim that i came up with the phrase "i think therefore i am". it's plagiarism.


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MyCarIsRed* »_
i'm not trying to be a jerk... but we're going the route of getting legally sanctioned by vwoa to produce shirts. once that happens, all of our designs will be officially copywrited under vwoa. therefore making production of our designs without consent illegal. 
all i'm saying is, if you're going to use someone elses design, don't claim that "YOU" designed it. Give credit where credit is due.
i can't claim that i came up with the phrase "i think therefore i am". it's plagiarism.








What happened..I"m lost, did I miss something? You know how many people take something they like and put it on a shirt....that's life! If you claim you made it then oh well that's just pathetic. There's no way of proving it anyway unless it is copy righted...but let's not start a big thing over it in here....
Can't wait to get out of work already


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_







What happened..I"m lost, did I miss something? You know how many people take something they like and put it on a shirt....that's life! If you claim you made it then oh well that's just pathetic. There's no way of proving it anyway unless it is copy righted...but let's not start a big thing over it in here....
Can't wait to get out of work already









that's what i'm saying. adding a box and a word under it doesn't make it YOUR design. don't claim that YOU made it. it takes a lot of work to design things even that simple. don't take credit for something you didn't do. i designed shirts for a year and a half and designs get stolen left and right. it's illegal, even if it's not copyrighted.


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MyCarIsRed* »_
that's what i'm saying. adding a box and a word under it doesn't make it YOUR design. don't claim that YOU made it. it takes a lot of work to design things even that simple. don't take credit for something you didn't do. i designed shirts for a year and a half and designs get stolen left and right. it's illegal, even if it's not copyrighted.

I hear you on that part! It is hard to design stuff and it sucks when everyone steals your design and then you don't even get the credit for it. What are you going to do though...it happens everyday! Some people are just like that. I designed shirts for my boyfriends business and so far no one has stole it but whatcha gonna do when it happens.


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*

Also if your talking about the girl with the VW head...I've seen that everywhere and I even was handed stickers like that but with pony tails at a car show....its been done over 100x I'm sure.


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_Also if your talking about the girl with the VW head...I've seen that everywhere and I even was handed stickers like that but with pony tails at a car show....its been done over 100x I'm sure.

i'm sure it has. but it's very obvious from the proportions that it was the one that we designed.


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (RS21400)*

either way, next time it'll be super intricate so no one will be able to steal it.
like this one:


----------



## xtina (Mar 18, 2007)

i didnt mean to steal anything i just made myself a hoodie. its not like im selling them or trying to market them like you are. i just made myself a hoodie with a t shirt transfer.


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MyCarIsRed* »_either way, next time it'll be super intricate so no one will be able to steal it.
like this one:










That's really nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I'm going to steal it...just playing!








Xtina its all good, it was innocent. Now if you were making them and selling them that would be one thing but its for your own use...


----------



## xtina (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_Also if your talking about the girl with the VW head...I've seen that everywhere and I even was handed stickers like that but with pony tails at a car show....its been done over 100x I'm sure.

ive seen it everywhere too, dubfest, dubwars. i just made a hoodie cuz i can never find one in my size.


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (xtina)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xtina* »_
ive seen it everywhere too, dubfest, dubwars. i just made a hoodie cuz i can never find one in my size.

It's all good, don't even sweat it! I understand atleast


----------



## xtina (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_
That's really nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I'm going to steal it...just playing!








Xtina its all good, it was innocent. Now if you were making them and selling them that would be one thing but its for your own use...









i wanted to buy the black one from them, but they didnt have my size! big girls like dubs too!


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (shedrivesboris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shedrivesboris* »_whoop whoop Friday the 13th
this weather blows though ughhh
i really like that hoodie!!!!
i can't wait for our gtg tom. nighttt though 























anyone have any interesting plans for the weekend?!

This is a sweet picture http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (xtina)*

I hear ya...atleast you changed it up so its not like you copied it exactly.


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_
It's all good, don't even sweat it! I understand atleast









like i said... i don't care if you make one for yourself... whatever... that's your thing. but it was obviously taken from our design. i don't have any personal issues with anyone, and i'm not trying to make anyone feel bad. basically just saying be respectful is all.
i've seen similar ones as well, but not t-shirts, just stickers... and still not quite the same.


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (xtina)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xtina* »_
i wanted to buy the black one from them, but they didnt have my size! big girls like dubs too!

they are mens hoodies. they come in sizes ys-XXXL.


----------



## xtina (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: (RS21400)*

to me it looks more like the girl skateboards logo....


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MyCarIsRed* »_
like i said... i don't care if you make one for yourself... whatever... that's your thing. but it was obviously taken from our design. i don't have any personal issues with anyone, and i'm not trying to make anyone feel bad. basically just saying be respectful is all.
i've seen similar ones as well, but not t-shirts, just stickers... and still not quite the same.

I hear where your coming from and all but she didn't say she made the design, she just said she made herself a hoody...She wasn't trying to direspect anyone, I hope not atleast cuz then that wouldn't be cool. Well I think the points across there's nothing going to be accomplished so its not worth repeating for pages.


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (RS21400)*

time for the moderator to step in







, lets keep it clean guys http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_time for the moderator to step in







, lets keep it clean guys http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif It's clean but worthless draggin on.


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_time for the moderator to step in







, lets keep it clean guys http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

yes boss.


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MyCarIsRed* »_
yes boss.


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (RS21400)*

so what last minute projects do you have going on before SnG?


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_so what last minute projects do you have going on before SnG?

i'm gonna let the bird poo fester all week. my car got punished this last few days... and i won't be around for SnG.


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_so what last minute projects do you have going on before SnG?

New Front Lip, rear lip, Front & Rear Rubs w/o Chrome...Rear Sway Bar & Strut Bar left to install as well...along with the Euro Fog. I think that's it as of right now. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_
New Front Lip, rear lip, Front & Rear Rubs w/o Chrome...Rear Sway Bar & Strut Bar left to install as well...along with the Euro Fog. I think that's it as of right now. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

i think my friends girlfriend is looking into buying your old lip kit right? factory gli?


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_
New Front Lip, rear lip, Front & Rear Rubs w/o Chrome...Rear Sway Bar & Strut Bar left to install as well...along with the Euro Fog. I think that's it as of right now. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

nice, cant wait to see it done http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mk3gtigirl (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_so what last minute projects do you have going on before SnG?

TRYING to get my damn tires ordered so i can throw my wheels on...but it's like a friggin' project trying to order 'em cuz i'm trying to get prices and ish. ah well, soon enough. & then i gotta lotta ish but i need to buy stuff in order to get 'em going...smoked ecodes --> euro rad support, and euro bumpers --> need to be painted
ONE DAY my car will look the way i want it to








stuff for my car by h2O...now that's a diff story


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MyCarIsRed* »_i think my friends girlfriend is looking into buying your old lip kit right? factory gli?

Yea Jen. She's trying to make up her mind. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## x0xGTix0x (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*

Hey Ladies!! 
haven't been in here for a while... have i missed any thing?


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (x0xGTix0x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x0xGTix0x* »_Hey Ladies!! 
haven't been in here for a while... have i missed any thing? 

Nothing to major but read back about 2 pages and that should catch you up I believe.


----------



## x0xGTix0x (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*

okie i'll do that right now! thanks! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## x0xGTix0x (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (BunnyBeater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BunnyBeater* »_

picked the mk5 up, 12 hours later driving to work, i got hit on the drivers side door by some little teen in a jetta doing 50 mph. my door was pushed in 18 inches, car was pushed 30 feet, spun, up over a curb and landed in the grass.

the firedudes had to use the jaws of life to get me out, went to the trauma hospital for a few days, broke my back in a few spots, ****ed up my whole left side, head trauma, etc. couldnt do **** for a looooong time...the boyfriend had to shower me...but he prob liked it.
No one would even touch the car, all the airbags deployed and saved my life. My dealer heard and orderd me a twin bunny right away. and progressive totalled my car.
this was in july...and I am still recovering...can't hold down a full time job at all...so im looking for part time so i can still keep up with my dr's appts, and therapy etc. Even sold cars at my dealer for a while. my sales pitch was "These cars save lives!"
the first bunny was JACK. my bunny now is JACK Jr.
that is the short story!!!! 

the long story spans over my numerous myspace blogs.









_Modified by BunnyBeater at 11:25 AM 4-12-2007_
























Glad that ur okay! VW really do save lives 
but hope ur doing well!


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (x0xGTix0x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x0xGTix0x* »_okie i'll do that right now! thanks! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Eww you let her in here lol...Shes not kool enough to hang out with you gurls hehehehehe


----------



## x0xGTix0x (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: (NLPJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NLPJetta* »_
Eww you let her in here lol...Shes not kool enough to hang out with you gurls hehehehehe


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (x0xGTix0x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x0xGTix0x* »_






























I still http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif you babe http://****************.com/smile/emlips.gif
@---}---


----------



## x0xGTix0x (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: (NLPJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NLPJetta* »_
I still http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif you babe http://****************.com/smile/emlips.gif
@---}---

AWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
*♥*


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (x0xGTix0x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x0xGTix0x* »_
AWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
*♥*

you two need to get back together and have make up sex http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (x0xGTix0x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x0xGTix0x* »_
AWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
*♥*


oOoOoOo i know i did something right cuz i got the green heart


----------



## x0xGTix0x (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_
you two need to get back together and have make up sex http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









LMAO!


----------



## x0xGTix0x (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: (NLPJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NLPJetta* »_

oOoOoOo i know i did something right cuz i got the green heart























yea for once! lol


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_
you two need to get back together and have make up sex http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









ass


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (x0xGTix0x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x0xGTix0x* »_
yea for once! lol









HEY HEY HEY i may have been a while but i _use to_ do all the right things, And i hate the fact that the words use to are there


----------



## x0xGTix0x (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: (NLPJetta)*

awwwww ♥


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (x0xGTix0x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x0xGTix0x* »_awwwww ♥

Alright another one im on a roll


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_
you two need to get back together and have make up sex http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
















Not you too lol


----------



## x0xGTix0x (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: (NLPJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NLPJetta* »_
Alright another one im on a roll






























for now


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (x0xGTix0x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x0xGTix0x* »_
for now









Ima try a keep it going like back in the day http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif















http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif <~Wish that heart could be green


----------



## x0xGTix0x (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: (NLPJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NLPJetta* »_
Ima try a keep it going like back in the day http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif















http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif <~Wish that heart could be green









lol


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (x0xGTix0x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x0xGTix0x* »_
lol 

Im stopping at 8200 tonight 100 posts is my daily limit lol


----------



## x0xGTix0x (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: (NLPJetta)*

oh lord


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (x0xGTix0x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x0xGTix0x* »_oh lord

OH you shhh...Youve become quite the little whore yourself lol


----------



## x0xGTix0x (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: (NLPJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NLPJetta* »_
OH you shhh...Youve become quite the little whore yourself lol 

:angel:







damn it
too bad gig doesn't kno this thread for him to chime in with the Angel smiles LOL


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (x0xGTix0x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x0xGTix0x* »_
:angel:







damn it
too bad gig doesn't kno this thread for him to chime in with the Angel smiles LOL 































My kind of angel lol


----------



## x0xGTix0x (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: (NLPJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NLPJetta* »_
My kind of angel lol 

yes.. UR kinda.. i like the small simple ones lol


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (x0xGTix0x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x0xGTix0x* »_
yes.. UR kinda.. i like the small simple ones lol 

I know








Ok thats 8200 tell everyone i said peace out http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## x0xGTix0x (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: (NLPJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NLPJetta* »_
I know








Ok thats 8200 tell everyone i said peace out http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

wack


----------



## Digichik (Apr 13, 2007)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (x_gixxie_x)*

WOW nice graphic design.


----------



## Digichik (Apr 13, 2007)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (x_gixxie_x)*

I but


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (Digichik)*

Good Morning Girls & Guys (That post in here







)


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (RS21400)*

good morning


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_good morning

I'm peacing...see u in a bit!


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_
I'm peacing...see u in a bit!

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BunnyBeater (Jun 15, 2006)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (BMPolska)*

what is up with the anime angel dude and the t-shirt design.

I Have seen that design a billiontimes, just saying. andI dontknow why but my spacebar isnt working right LOL!









hope all gals and guys are having a good weekend!!!

im off to AC hopefully winning thousands of dollars so Jack Jr. can get some cool isht!


----------



## iansjetta (Sep 5, 2006)

i lub..... girls w/ dub


----------



## x0xGTix0x (Aug 4, 2006)

Rain stinks!


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (x0xGTix0x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x0xGTix0x* »_Rain stinks!









x2


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (x0xGTix0x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x0xGTix0x* »_Rain stinks!









You stink


----------



## x0xGTix0x (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: (NLPJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NLPJetta* »_
You stink


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (x0xGTix0x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x0xGTix0x* »_









heheheh http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif you babe


----------



## x0xGTix0x (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: (NLPJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NLPJetta* »_
heheheh http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif you babe 

♥ u 2 hunnie


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (x0xGTix0x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x0xGTix0x* »_
♥ u 2 hunnie









Thats limegreen


----------



## x0xGTix0x (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: (NLPJetta)*

mwahaha i kno 
smile baby 
♥♥♥♥


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (x0xGTix0x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x0xGTix0x* »_mwahaha i kno 
smile baby 
♥♥♥♥

Oh no all shades of green im really must be doing something right lol


----------



## x0xGTix0x (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: (NLPJetta)*

haha so u think!








jk


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (x0xGTix0x)*


----------



## x0xGTix0x (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: (NLPJetta)*

babe stop i was just kidding...http://****************.com/smile/emlips.gif


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (x0xGTix0x)*

I know ehehehehe


----------



## x0xGTix0x (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: (NLPJetta)*


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (x0xGTix0x)*


----------



## x0xGTix0x (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: (NLPJetta)*

http://****************.com/smile/star.gif


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (x0xGTix0x)*

http://****************.com/smile/halfstar.gif


----------



## x0xGTix0x (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: (NLPJetta)*

damn u got me


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (x0xGTix0x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x0xGTix0x* »_damn u got me






























I WIN finally


----------



## gunshot allure (Jan 18, 2005)

Girlfriends who's all going to show n' go on sunday?
Show of hands!
I wanna meet some of ya.


----------



## shedrivesboris (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_so what last minute projects do you have going on before SnG?

joey modding the headlights tomorrow 
whoop whoop less then a week till' SnG!!!!!


----------



## shedrivesboris (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: (gunshot allure)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gunshot allure* »_Girlfriends who's all going to show n' go on sunday?
Show of hands!
I wanna meet some of ya.

<-- this girlie will be there 
cruising down with LV Dubs uh ohh & were leaving at 7 so we will be there nice and early 








i am so excited for sunday yay!
i wish i could FF this week.
oh hey there's a VW commercial on TV right now.


----------



## x0xGTix0x (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: (shedrivesboris)*

i'll be there!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (x0xGTix0x)*

I will be there with my BF and my PUPPY!















Gixxie he cant wait to meet you















Morning everyone - hope you made the best of your weekend even though it rained most of the time


----------



## iansjetta (Sep 5, 2006)

lessee pics of the girls and their rides!!!! post em up!


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (iansjetta)*

ok - I dont know if the car will be there it might be the BF's but they look pretty much the same (since mine is still stock







)
THE CAR:

ME AND MY BF 

AND THE INFAMOUS PUPPY -









Only the puppy will be joining us, the other dog will be staying home


----------



## dog_poopie (May 27, 2006)

show n go is gunna be sick.
ill see some of you there i hope


----------



## GLIprep (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: (dog_poopie)*

well this morning was the first time i drove my RCs in the snow








freakin weather. it's april 16th... and we're in the middle of a nor-easter.


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (dog_poopie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dog_poopie* »_show n go is gunna be sick.
ill see some of you there i hope 

well if you see the puppy come say HI!!!!!!!
If anyone sees me walking with him come and say HI - I wont bite neither will he


----------



## iansjetta (Sep 5, 2006)

more pics of girls and there dubs.... lessee what you drive


----------



## mk3gtigirl (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (iansjetta)*

g'morning everybody!
yucky day


----------



## 1euroA6 (Nov 12, 2006)

*Re: (mk3gtigirl)*

good morning ladies.... gotta love this beautiful weather... 
6 days and counting 2 SnG ... hopefully it will be as nice as it was last spring.. Hope everyone stay dry today


----------



## iansjetta (Sep 5, 2006)

*Re: (1euroA6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1euroA6* »_good morning ladies.... gotta love this beautiful weather... 
6 days and counting 2 SnG ... hopefully it will be as nice as it was last spring.. Hope everyone stay dry today


weather here is gloomy (utah) send some of your good weather my way will ya? don't like working on a dying car in the rain!!!!!!


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (iansjetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iansjetta* »_

weather here is gloomy (utah) send some of your good weather my way will ya? don't like working on a dying car in the rain!!!!!!

her statement was entirely sarcasm. we've gotten 7inches of rain in 3 days. it's WEAK! well i'm flying out of here tomorrow morning provided my plane doesn't get grounded for weather!!


----------



## GTIxpinay (Jul 30, 2006)

to the girls in jersey... drive safely. it still sucks out there.
atleast its not snowing. haha.


----------



## iansjetta (Sep 5, 2006)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MyCarIsRed* »_
her statement was entirely sarcasm. we've gotten 7inches of rain in 3 days. it's WEAK! well i'm flying out of here tomorrow morning provided my plane doesn't get grounded for weather!!









sorry i've beenat work since 5 am so i'm still not completely w/ it...... all the flights in new york have been cancelled apparently


----------



## iansjetta (Sep 5, 2006)

and all the hotels we have down there (i work for holiday inn and crowne plaza) are sold out


----------



## mk3gtigirl (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (iansjetta)*

my school is still open















but on the bright side!!...ordered my tires so i can get these rims on


----------



## GLIprep (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: (iansjetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iansjetta* »_more pics of girls and there dubs.... lessee what you drive

hi, not sure who you are but this forum isn't here to provide the guys of vortex with multiple pictures of girls and volkswagens for their viewing pleasure.
but hey, nice generic post! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (GLIprep)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLIprep* »_
hi, not sure who you are but this forum isn't here to provide the guys of vortex with multiple pictures of girls and volkswagens for their viewing pleasure.
but hey, nice generic post! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

.....i thought that was for the people going to SnG








I feel as if I were tricked - girls please for give me









I should have checked where he was from


----------



## mk3gtigirl (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
.....i thought that was for the people going to SnG








I feel as if I were tricked - girls please for give me









I should have checked where he was from 

aw, don't sweat it







at least we got to see a sweet pic of your car & you and the bf! (edit the post if you'd like)


----------



## iansjetta (Sep 5, 2006)

lol sorry ladies...... i wasn't trying to get pics for pleasure...... just have never really known any girls that actually knew somehting about their cars..... hope i didn't offend anybody..... and i am married so im not looking for someone to have fun with


----------



## shedrivesboris (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: (iansjetta)*

i joey modded one of my headlights 
but i did it girlie style 
i used a hair dryer and nail polish remover to make things right 















this weather gets a huge http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
oh and no jetta for me today, my baby is in the shop 
looks like i'll be driving the beetle


----------



## x0xGTix0x (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: (iansjetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iansjetta* »_lessee pics of the girls and their rides!!!! post em up!

the ride that i'll most likely take








if not the monster








and little me lol


----------



## 1euroA6 (Nov 12, 2006)

*Re: (x0xGTix0x)*

Take the rado..... take the rado... take the rado...


----------



## x0xGTix0x (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: (1euroA6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1euroA6* »_Take the rado..... take the rado... take the rado...

i'm working on that one http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
we'll see how it goes


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (1euroA6)*

anyone here about this......
http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,266310,00.html

Really messed up - I send my best out to anyone who was hurt today and there families


----------



## x0xGTix0x (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*

yea i did its really sad... makes me kinda scared to be in college sometimes knowing that $hit like that happens


----------



## Armyxdeevubbin (Mar 20, 2006)

*Re: (x0xGTix0x)*

i heard about that, scary stuff...


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (Armyxdeevubbin)*

good afternoon ladies, hope no 1 in the tri-state hydrolocks their cars, flooded roads are http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (Armyxdeevubbin)*

Hey girls, haven't been on all weekend...I've been working on my car, its a completly different car now...I can't wait! I will be a SnG on Sunday, showing for the 1st time! I can honestly say it does not look like a GLI anymore. Mission accomplished! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Well I'm stuck at my sisters house and had to call out of work today being that all the bridges and most road were closed to get out of here! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif For not working but http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif for this weather. Hopefully I can make it home tonight or me and the BF will be staying over again. He couldn't make it to work either.








That shooting at Virginia Tech is really sad. It's sad that stuff like that has to happen...if your really that mad and hate urself go kill urself or take it out on urself. Some people can't handle life http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Hope the sun comes out sooner then later


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_good afternoon ladies, hope no 1 in the tri-state hydrolocks their cars, flooded roads are http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

My fingers hurt so bad from the rub strips and peeling off the sticky crap


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_
My fingers hurt so bad from the rub strips and peeling off the sticky crap









my dad didnt even notice the car with blue tape on the sides instead of rubstrips


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_
my dad didnt even notice the car with blue tape on the sides instead of rubstrips
















































































http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif POLACK!


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (x0xGTix0x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x0xGTix0x* »_yea i did its really sad... makes me kinda scared to be in college sometimes knowing that $hit like that happens









a friend of mine is in school there. we talked to him... he was in the next room and heard all the gunshots. apparently it was some pretty crazy stuff.


----------



## x0xGTix0x (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MyCarIsRed* »_
a friend of mine is in school there. we talked to him... he was in the next room and heard all the gunshots. apparently it was some pretty crazy stuff.
















are u serious? idk what i would do if that happened


----------



## mk3gtigirl (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (x0xGTix0x)*

****ing scary...i was watching the news and it just doesn't make sense. that many people getting shot/dying could've been prevented had the school canceled classes as soon as the shootings occurred, and taken matters more seriously. i feel sorry for all of the parents who have to go to VA Tech to make sure their son/daughter is all right..


----------



## mk3gtigirl (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_
My fingers hurt so bad from the rub strips and peeling off the sticky crap
















the pin stripes? yea that's a bitch...i did it to my old jetta, my fingers were red and on fire cuz of the heat gun ahah


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

So are all the gals ready for show n go sunday?
Stop by the VWFixx New York tent and say whats up. I will be chillin' there most of the day. Hope to see you girls there. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## shedrivesboris (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MissVeeDub* »_So are all the gals ready for show n go sunday?

haha sorta i still have to put in the new headlights
and maybe maybe if it stops raining i'll be getting the caliper's powder coated before then








then on saturday were detailing all dayyy long















for sunday i cannot wait.


_Modified by shedrivesboris at 8:27 PM 4-16-2007_


----------



## GTIxpinay (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (shedrivesboris)*

good morning ladies








i'll be praying for clearer skies.

oh and on a side note, my friend's imola yellow 20th is on sale so if anyone's interested, PM me for details.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3183542
linkage^^


----------



## mk3gtigirl (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (GTIxpinay)*

hey girlies!







what's up?
i PMed this guy last night about buying a rad support from him and he tells me if i want it i need to put a $100 deposit on it







lol wtf...i was like, umm a deposit? it's not like it's a $30,000 car and i need a down payment...i don't do "deposits" on vortex


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (mk3gtigirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk3gtigirl* »_hey girlies!







what's up?
i PMed this guy last night about buying a rad support from him and he tells me if i want it i need to put a $100 deposit on it







lol wtf...i was like, umm a deposit? it's not like it's a $30,000 car and i need a down payment...i don't do "deposits" on vortex

rrrrrrrrrrrrriiiiiiiiiiiigggggggggggghhhhhhhttttttttt








Good choice by not doing that 

Morning Everyone








I am very excited today, I am going into Manhattan to see a specialist doctor that takes 2 months to get an appointment. I hope that he can finally help me








Have a great day everyone










_Modified by Minibabe at 8:56 AM 4-17-2007_


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (GTIxpinay)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTIxpinay* »_good morning ladies








i'll be praying for clearer skies.

oh and on a side note, my friend's imola yellow 20th is on sale so if anyone's interested, PM me for details.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3183542
linkage^^

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif - nice car


----------



## mk3gtigirl (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
rrrrrrrrrrrrriiiiiiiiiiiigggggggggggghhhhhhhttttttttt








Good choice by not doing that 









whatta jerk...i told him i'd take it!! he messed up


----------



## mk3gtigirl (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (GTIxpinay)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTIxpinay* »_good morning ladies








i'll be praying for clearer skies.

ugh, me too! i did NOT wanna get out of bed this morning


----------



## iansjetta (Sep 5, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
rrrrrrrrrrrrriiiiiiiiiiiigggggggggggghhhhhhhttttttttt








Good choice by not doing that 

Morning Everyone








I am very excited today, I am going into Manhattan to see a specialist doctor that takes 2 months to get an appointment. I hope that he can finally help me








Have a great day everyone









_Modified by Minibabe at 8:50 AM 4-17-2007_

if your staying at a hotel i'd suggest you get a room as possible because rates in ny are sky high.... a few of our hotels (holiday inn, crowne plaza, intercontinental) are over 350 bucks a night...... hit me up if you need a hotel and i can prolly find you a decent hotel


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

wassup chikas !








did a few more changes 2 the car this weekend http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
but the wheels didnt go on due 2 the crappy weather we've had







so hopin 2 throw em on this week n snap sum new pix







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (iansjetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iansjetta* »_
if your staying at a hotel i'd suggest you get a room as possible because rates in ny are sky high.... a few of our hotels (holiday inn, crowne plaza, intercontinental) are over 350 bucks a night...... hit me up if you need a hotel and i can prolly find you a decent hotel

Hey thanks for the offer, but i am actually leaving at 10:00 to go in and then coming home right after that - its only about an hour drive. But thanks for the offer http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mk3gtigirl (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
Morning Everyone








I am very excited today, I am going into Manhattan to see a specialist doctor that takes 2 months to get an appointment. I hope that he can finally help me









good luck with the doctors appointment! hope everything goes well http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (mk3gtigirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk3gtigirl* »_
good luck with the doctors appointment! hope everything goes well http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks








Hey look at this







- its going to be nice out this weekend 
http://www.weather.com/outlook...doors


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (mk3gtigirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk3gtigirl* »_
good luck with the doctors appointment! hope everything goes well http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

x2


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

morning ladies


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
x2









Thanks


----------



## iansjetta (Sep 5, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
Hey thanks for the offer, but i am actually leaving at 10:00 to go in and then coming home right after that - its only about an hour drive. But thanks for the offer http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

no prob..... If anybody ever needs a hotel anywhere in the world hit me up i work for holiday inn and i can usually get people discounts on the room......


----------



## mk3gtigirl (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (iansjetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iansjetta* »_
no prob..... If anybody ever needs a hotel anywhere in the world hit me up i work for holiday inn and i can usually get people discounts on the room...... 

yea i wanna go to the bahamas or aruba


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (mk3gtigirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk3gtigirl* »_
yea i wanna go to the bahamas or aruba









Can I come to - Pretty please with cherries on top


----------



## mk3gtigirl (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
Can I come to - Pretty please with cherries on top









dub girls lounge v. bahams!








ooooh what i wouldn't give for some hot sand between my toes and an ice cold pina coolata in my hand







with a pink straw and an umbrella














layed out by the clear blue water


----------



## iansjetta (Sep 5, 2006)

*Re: (mk3gtigirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk3gtigirl* »_
yea i wanna go to the bahamas or aruba









well i got a sunspree resort in aruba..... stupid company sold our intercontinental in the bahamas to like radison or something...... trips on me!


----------



## iansjetta (Sep 5, 2006)

how bout a weekend trip to rome? paris is another idea....... i wanna stay at our hotel that's near the nurburgring....... go racin


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (iansjetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iansjetta* »_how bout a weekend trip to rome? paris is another idea....... i wanna stay at our hotel that's near the nurburgring....... go racin

Give me a time and place and I am so there






















- to sitting on the beach dub girls style


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (mk3gtigirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk3gtigirl* »_
dub girls lounge v. bahams!








ooooh what i wouldn't give for some hot sand between my toes and an ice cold pina coolata in my hand







with a pink straw and an umbrella














layed out by the clear blue water









as long as its a pink straw with an umbrella


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (mk3gtigirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk3gtigirl* »_
yea i wanna go to the bahamas or aruba
















yes please















my boss juss got back from mexico and she said it was a blast







i wanna go now







ugh!


----------



## mk3gtigirl (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_







yes please















my boss juss got back from mexico and she said it was a blast







i wanna go now







ugh!

mine just got back from vegas...wtf why are the bosses goin' on vacation?!? what about us?


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (mk3gtigirl)*















yea really ! WTF !!!1!








id wanna go 2 vegas too


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_














yea really ! WTF !!!1!








id wanna go 2 vegas too









Next summer I'm going








but i have to wait


----------



## iansjetta (Sep 5, 2006)

*Re: (mk3gtigirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk3gtigirl* »_
mine just got back from vegas...wtf why are the bosses goin' on vacation?!? what about us?









my car club is goin down to reno on the 28th and 29th of this room and i got my employee rate over at a holiday inn for 30 bucks a night..... more than likely when i get there it'll be free


----------



## mk3gtigirl (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (iansjetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iansjetta* »_
my car club is goin down to reno on the 28th and 29th of this room and i got my employee rate over at a holiday inn for 30 bucks a night..... more than likely when i get there it'll be free

that's a sweet hookup http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif the only thing i get from my job is an 8% discount off my verizon bill


----------



## iansjetta (Sep 5, 2006)

*Re: (mk3gtigirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk3gtigirl* »_
that's a sweet hookup http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif the only thing i get from my job is an 8% discount off my verizon bill









lol my company is so cool..... best job i've ever had.... just sit on my ass playin the internet all day..... making hotel reservations and they even send you on trips... .went to san diego about 4-5 months ago for a week and got paid for it...... going to new york here in about 2 months too....... my buddy actually even got a trip to switzerland for a week for winning a drawing... all paid for and he got paid


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (iansjetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iansjetta* »_
lol my company is so cool..... best job i've ever had.... just sit on my ass playin the internet all day..... making hotel reservations and they even send you on trips... .went to san diego about 4-5 months ago for a week and got paid for it...... going to new york here in about 2 months too....... my buddy actually even got a trip to switzerland for a week for winning a drawing... all paid for and he got paid 

are they hiring by any chance ?


----------



## iansjetta (Sep 5, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
are they hiring by any chance ?









they're actually in need of alot of people....... i can give you the website but ya gotta say that i referred you


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (iansjetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iansjetta* »_
they're actually in need of alot of people....... i can give you the website but ya gotta say that i referred you

But is it in New York?
ok, i can use you as a reference


----------



## giveitupandddance (Nov 3, 2006)

does it have to be full time? can i work part time and get these benefits? 
haha.. .i'm down for a 3rd job.


----------



## iansjetta (Sep 5, 2006)

*Re: (giveitupandddance)*


_Quote, originally posted by *giveitupandddance* »_does it have to be full time? can i work part time and get these benefits? 
haha.. .i'm down for a 3rd job.

they've got all types of schedules available, tuition reimbursement, 401 k. paid time off, you even get a bonus on almost every paycheck, and you can actually move up pretty fast in the company


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (iansjetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iansjetta* »_
they've got all types of schedules available, tuition reimbursement, 401 k. paid time off, you even get a bonus on almost every paycheck, and you can actually move up pretty fast in the company

so where is this website I am highly interested - seriously


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MissVeeDub* »_So are all the gals ready for show n go sunday?
Stop by the VWFixx New York tent and say whats up. I will be chillin' there most of the day. Hope to see you girls there. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

i got ur # i'll call ya when im there http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## iansjetta (Sep 5, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
so where is this website I am highly interested - seriously 

it is (i think) http://www.jobs.ichotelsgroup.com in the application say Ian furse in the macro department referred you.... and apply for a reservation agent position not guest relations..... guest relations doesn't get a weekly bonus like the reservations department does


_Modified by iansjetta at 8:37 AM 4-17-2007_


----------



## GLIprep (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
i got ur # i'll call ya when im there http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









come find me and glee in the GLi class


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (GLIprep)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLIprep* »_
come find me and glee in the GLi class









sure will







i gots ur # too


----------



## mk3gtigirl (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

i'm not showing...boo hoo







too much stuff that hasn't gotten done. i'll def be showing at waterfest and fall show & go though...
good luck to all the ladies & their cars! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (mk3gtigirl)*

aw ! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif








it'd b so badass if whatever girls show .. win


----------



## mk3gtigirl (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

if spectators could vote then u know who my votes would go to








i rather take my time and get **** done the right way rather than rush and have it all be half-assed...and by summertime i'll have more money to spend on more stuff


----------



## giveitupandddance (Nov 3, 2006)

i want to go!!








i'm sure you'll all have a great time. 
me, i'm gonna try to spend the weekend at the gym. just signed up for my 2 week free guest pass at Bally. maybe it'll be the motivation i need.


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (giveitupandddance)*

i wanna sign up 2 a gym so bad too







ugh ! ive been so passive towards that whole idea http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_i wanna sign up 2 a gym so bad too







ugh ! ive been so passive towards that whole idea http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

walk to my place instead of driving, theres so exercise for you


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*








u walk


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_







u walk

id die


----------



## mk3gtigirl (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (BMPolska)*

lmao how far apart are your houses?
i used to run (well...walk







) to my bf's house a lot last summer...i need to do it again this summer too. but he only lives like a mile and a half away


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (mk3gtigirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk3gtigirl* »_lmao how far apart are your houses?
i used to run (well...walk







) to my bf's house a lot last summer...i need to do it again this summer too. but he only lives like a mile and a half away

6.79 miles, 12 minutes by car


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (mk3gtigirl)*

WELL !















my house n his house = 33 miles aka 1 hr of "driving"
BUT !








my house n his dorm = ~9 miles aka 10min of "driving"


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_
6.79 miles, 12 minutes by car









ohh its less







pshhhh







even better


----------



## iansjetta (Sep 5, 2006)

hey people..... i did a pic post in the mark3 forum and nobody's commenting...... take a look and leave a comment so i don't feel so lonely http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3186593.... thanks ladies


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: Shoes*


























































a few paGes ago ... the one thing that i dreaded the most in this thread was brought up ...
*the topic of shoes* 








so upon my daily youtube walkthru ... i came across this that reminded me of the whole shoe convo





























enjoy
 :::: OMG SHOES ::::


----------



## iansjetta (Sep 5, 2006)

*Re: Shoes (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_

























































a few paGes ago ... the one thing that i dreaded the most in this thread was brought up ...
*the topic of shoes* 








so upon my daily youtube walkthru ... i came across this that reminded me of the whole shoe convo





























enjoy
 :::: OMG SHOES ::::

hey thanks for the comment........ i appreciate it


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: Shoes (iansjetta)*








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## iansjetta (Sep 5, 2006)

anybody else is welcom to comment


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (iansjetta)*

they will as soon as the girls get a chance 2 go online


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (iansjetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iansjetta* »_hey people..... i did a pic post in the mark3 forum and nobody's commenting...... take a look and leave a comment so i don't feel so lonely http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3186593.... thanks ladies

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## iansjetta (Sep 5, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









thanks..... for some reason this forum seems alot funner than the mark3 forums..... hmmmmmm


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (iansjetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iansjetta* »_
thanks..... for some reason this forum seems alot funner than the mark3 forums..... hmmmmmm









this forum is fun as long as you respect the girls and dont go off topic


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif its good dude


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

Hey Girls how's it going...I'm finally home after being stranded all weekend basically...
Gixxie that Shoes video is off its rocker


----------



## OrangesAnonymous (Dec 9, 2005)

*Re: (RS21400)*

hey girlies, been a long time since i've posted in here. Got some new pics of the baby to show you lovely ladies ^_^
























The last ones blurry i know.. my camera decided to focus on some grass instead of my car >.> ah well i love the pic anyways


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (OrangesAnonymous)*

Nice Pic's Oranges...last one's still a good pic http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## iansjetta (Sep 5, 2006)

alright people.... this is me, ian,


----------



## OrangesAnonymous (Dec 9, 2005)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_Nice Pic's Oranges...last one's still a good pic http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

thanks








getting rear spacers and tint done on saturday, then after that im saving up for lowering. Wish i could lower it now but i can't







Only reason its not 1st on the list is cause the spacers are a bday gift from the bf and tinting is comin out of my birthday money! Only way i'd be able to afford lowering is if i spent my entire paycheck AND my birthday money... can't do that... no money = no gas = can't drive


----------



## iansjetta (Sep 5, 2006)

this be me

and my crazy offspring

and the wifey



the whip


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_Hey Girls how's it going...I'm finally home after being stranded all weekend basically...
Gixxie that Shoes video is off its rocker









damn ... where were u stranded ?? i know everything down by u guys was CraZy flOOded








OooOOoooO ShNapZ ! my paGe !!


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (OrangesAnonymous)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OrangesAnonymous* »_hey girlies, been a long time since i've posted in here. Got some new pics of the baby to show you lovely ladies ^_^
























The last ones blurry i know.. my camera decided to focus on some grass instead of my car >.> ah well i love the pic anyways









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif pics came out nice







i was about 2 say that i like the las one the best







i dunno y but i like when things r in focus other than the car ... makes the pic deff different http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif















POST MORE !!!















i was gonna post pix 2day but i left my wires @ home 2 my cam


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (iansjetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iansjetta* »_

























aw! ur daughter is gorgeous ! and the wifey is very pretty too








as 4 the jetta ... start moddin' it already !














well 1st juss get it runnin smoothly http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## iansjetta (Sep 5, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
aw! ur daughter is gorgeous ! and the wifey is very pretty too








as 4 the jetta ... start moddin' it already !














well 1st juss get it runnin smoothly http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

why thank you! oh btw i don't look that scruffy anymore.... i promise...... i learned how to shave....... ordered some parts for the grub-dub last night....... new fuel filter... proper cap for that egr test valve thingy and gonna buy some actual fog lights on thursday (PAYDAY!!!!!) how's everyone doin this morning? myself i was at work at 4:30 am and im hatin it


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (iansjetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iansjetta* »_
why thank you! oh btw i don't look that scruffy anymore.... i promise...... i learned how to shave....... ordered some parts for the grub-dub last night....... new fuel filter... proper cap for that egr test valve thingy and gonna buy some actual fog lights on thursday (PAYDAY!!!!!) how's everyone doin this morning? myself i was at work at 4:30 am and im hatin it

Doing good this morning you baby is so so so so CUTE and your wife is very pretty also. 
only 4:30 - I got to go in late today







I had to drop my step dad at the Ford Dealership to get his car serviced and the service guy was hitting on me














- He was like oh, you would look so good in a Roush Mustang - he was like you gotta trade that thing in







- I was like thanks but no thanks















GOOD MORNING TO ALL











_Modified by Minibabe at 9:01 AM 4-18-2007_


----------



## dog_poopie (May 27, 2006)

hey ladies.. 
its my b-day today.. but i have a test i have to study for.. i have to take at 1...
at least it saves me from getting retarded to early


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (iansjetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iansjetta* »_
and my crazy offspring




Your daugter is adorable!


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*

Good Morning Ladies


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
Doing good this morning you baby is so so so so CUTE and your wife is very pretty also. 
only 4:30 - I got to go in late today







I had to drop my step dad at the Ford Dealership to get his car serviced and *the service guy was hitting on me














- He was like oh, you would look so good in a Roush Mustang - he was like you gotta trade that thing in *







- I was like thanks but not thanks















GOOD MORNING TO ALL










i hate douchebags like that







when i was buyin my VW i was lookin 4 a pre-owned one and i happen 2 go into a toyota dealer to look for one. So i asked the dude if they have a used mk4 gti in he lot he was like OH Y DONT U GET A TOYOTA UD LOOK SO GOOD IN IT ...







.. i was like F-K YOU UR NO F-IN HELP I DIDNT ASK U FOR A F-IN TOYOTA ! I WANT A F-IN VW ! F-K THIS N F-K UR CUSTOMER SERVICE ! and i stormed out






















my stepfather was like







here we go again








and thing was .. when i was waiting on the 1 dude 2 go thru the used inventory like 5 salesguys crowded me and were like OH CAN I HELP YOU














idiots


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (dog_poopie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dog_poopie* »_hey ladies.. 
its my b-day today.. but i have a test i have to study for.. i have to take at 1...
at least it saves me from getting retarded to early

aw !!







HAPPY BIRTHDAY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
damn ... where were u stranded ?? i know everything down by u guys was CraZy flOOded








OooOOoooO ShNapZ ! my paGe !!









I was stranded at my sisters house...atleast somewhere I can crash but it was good to finally get home. It was annoying but I finished up working on my car for now..should be picking up the rest from paint today...woohoo! SnG here I come!








HAPPY BIRTHDAY dog_poopie! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## iansjetta (Sep 5, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
Doing good this morning you baby is so so so so CUTE and your wife is very pretty also. 
only 4:30 - I got to go in late today







I had to drop my step dad at the Ford Dealership to get his car serviced and the service guy was hitting on me














- He was like oh, you would look so good in a Roush Mustang - he was like you gotta trade that thing in







- I was like thanks but no thanks















GOOD MORNING TO ALL









_Modified by Minibabe at 9:01 AM 4-18-2007_

shoulda slapped him in his roush face....... ya guys (myself excluded) are douche bags


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (iansjetta)*

Guys always think that we want to be hit on and all....It's nice sometimes but when I'm trying to get stuff done or do something, it just gets annoying. Like when your looking for a car or whatever!







I wish I could just B**** slap them sometimes


----------



## GLIprep (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*

the countdown is ON.
4 days ladies. start detailing!


----------



## iansjetta (Sep 5, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_
Your daugter is adorable!









thanks everyone for all the good comments!!!!! those are the two women i would give my life for


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (GLIprep)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLIprep* »_the countdown is ON.
4 days ladies. start detailing!









I have to wait until Sat. to do anything...the dogs just get in there and mess it all up with there noses and hair...UGH! But gotta http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif my pups!


----------



## shedrivesboris (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: (GLIprep)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLIprep* »_the countdown is ON.
4 days ladies. start detailing!









started yesterday 
after friday the jetta sits in the driveway and gets a whole lot of lovin
we were wrenching on the cars last night and will also be working on friday and probably saturday hollar i <3 this time of year.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for clean cars
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for my fellow dub ladies
&& http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







for Show N Go in 4 daysssssss










_Modified by shedrivesboris at 6:52 AM 4-18-2007_


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (shedrivesboris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shedrivesboris* »_
started yesterday 
after friday the jetta sits in the driveway and gets a whole lot of lovin
we were wrenching on the cars last night and will also be working on friday and probably saturday hollar i <3 this time of year.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for clean cars
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for my fellow dub ladies
&& http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







for Show N Go in 4 daysssssss









_Modified by shedrivesboris at 6:52 AM 4-18-2007_

I wish I had another car I can drive while my Jetta sits clean!! Gotta http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif daily drivers http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## iansjetta (Sep 5, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_Guys always think that we want to be hit on and all....It's nice sometimes but when I'm trying to get stuff done or do something, it just gets annoying. Like when your looking for a car or whatever!







I wish I could just B**** slap them sometimes









ya most guys are *******s i've watched guys hit on my wife and it's pathetic...... actually last week we were goin to the inlaws and at a stop light some guy in a truck rolled down his window and trying to talk to dawn.... when she rolled down the window he told her to come ride w/ him...... we even had our daughter in the car...... since i don't enjoy jail i just told her to roll up the window and we drove off


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_
I have to wait until Sat. to do anything...the dogs just get in there and mess it all up with there noses and hair...UGH! But gotta http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif my pups!









I have to laugh at that because that is what always happens with my dog. He has this odd obession with licking the windows








Happy birthday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





















\
I really am looking foward to meeting everyone - If anyone sees me please come up and say hi - I will be with a fawn colored boxer puppy


----------



## iansjetta (Sep 5, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
. He has this odd obession with licking the windows










me too


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
i hate douchebags like that







when i was buyin my VW i was lookin 4 a pre-owned one and i happen 2 go into a toyota dealer to look for one. So i asked the dude if they have a used mk4 gti in he lot he was like OH Y DONT U GET A TOYOTA UD LOOK SO GOOD IN IT ...







.. i was like F-K YOU UR NO F-IN HELP I DIDNT ASK U FOR A F-IN TOYOTA ! I WANT A F-IN VW ! F-K THIS N F-K UR CUSTOMER SERVICE ! and i stormed out






















my stepfather was like







here we go again








and thing was .. when i was waiting on the 1 dude 2 go thru the used inventory like 5 salesguys crowded me and were like OH CAN I HELP YOU














idiots









That is what I wanted to do, but I just moved my car over to where he showed me and turned the music up and waited for my stepdad to come out - sh*tty thing is I have to go back and drop him off later, I hope that he went home by then








Its funny, If I wanted to drive a ford, I would be driving a ford. Dont get me wrong the mustang is nice but I love my Jetter















VW is in da house!


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
VW is in da house!

Woot Woot!


----------



## mk3gtigirl (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (RS21400)*

gOoOoOoOoOoOoD morning! i just wanted to pop in and say hey - i have class @ 12:30 http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif but only like 3 more weeks left















oranges - sweet car! lotsa mk4's in here








ian- that little girl is SO CUTE!
to the girls getting hit on by car salesmen-







i think we've all been in that position one time or another...sooo lame! i ESP hate when they do it while ur boyfriend is right next to you







...i guess selling cars gets lonely








4 more days!?!? awwww yeyeah! i can't wait...weather says sunny & 65º
























_Modified by mk3gtigirl at 10:51 AM 4-18-2007_


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (mk3gtigirl)*

What's up Brit? Weather is looking good this weekend, hopefully it stays that way http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mk3gtigirl (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_What's up Brit? Weather is looking good this weekend, hopefully it stays that way http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

hey rosie..i'm just chillen before i gotta leave for school







it's nice to sleep in 1 day a week!


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (mk3gtigirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk3gtigirl* »_
hey rosie..i'm just chillen before i gotta leave for school







it's nice to sleep in 1 day a week!









I know I hate coming to work today...I was out Mon-Tues. being I was flooded in at my sisters house and now to have to come to work is nice to be out of the house but annoying to be at work. Can't win


----------



## shedrivesboris (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*

hey ladies, i hope eveyone is having a wonderful day 
it's so nice out here a little chilly but still nice!!
oh wait i'm stuck in class until 3:45


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (shedrivesboris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shedrivesboris* »_hey ladies, i hope eveyone is having a wonderful day 
it's so nice out here a little chilly but still nice!!
oh wait i'm stuck in class until 3:45

















I'm stuck at work till 4:30 but atleast its not raining anymore.


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_
I was stranded at my sisters house...atleast somewhere I can crash but it was good to finally get home. It was annoying but I finished up working on my car for now..should be picking up the rest from paint today...woohoo! SnG here I come!








HAPPY BIRTHDAY dog_poopie! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

yea my car was annoyin as all hell too







so many things juss werent goin as smooth as they should have but eeh







once its done its a great feelin







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
yea my car was annoyin as all hell too







so many things juss werent goin as smooth as they should have but eeh







once its done its a great feelin







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Hell yea its a greeeeeeaaaaaaaat feeling...such a accomplished feeling http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_
I'm stuck at work till 4:30 but atleast its not raining anymore.

@ wrk till 5


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
@ wrk till 5
















x2


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif to work


----------



## shedrivesboris (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif to work









thank god for the tex and myspace







(at school anyway)
here's something random, i am getting a new windshield on Friday...right in time for SnG


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (shedrivesboris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shedrivesboris* »_
thank god for the tex and myspace







(at school anyway)
here's something random, i am getting a new windshield on Friday...right in time for SnG









i went on myspace b4 thats cuz tex was bein slow















yea and i did get ur memo on the new windshield







u had a lil crack in it or sumthin ... but its a good thing ur gettin a new one b4 sunday http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (shedrivesboris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shedrivesboris* »_
thank god for the tex and myspace







(at school anyway)
*here's something random, i am getting a new windshield on Friday...right in time for SnG *









Nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif & good timing


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (x_gixxie_x)*

OooOOooOo my paGe !!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## shedrivesboris (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*

yep yep i am pumped
it was cracked for over a year http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## shedrivesboris (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: (shedrivesboris)*

::cough cough::


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (shedrivesboris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shedrivesboris* »_::cough cough::










http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*

hahaha i hope it dont change


----------



## shedrivesboris (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_hahaha i hope it dont change









oh i know 
unless it wants to get warmer say 70's


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (shedrivesboris)*

that it can do http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif idc http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
as long as it dont f-in rain its alllll gooooood


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

good afternoon ladies


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_good afternoon ladies

Good Afternoon...just had a Taco Salad from Wendy's...Yummy! I can deal with it being cold if anything but as long as there's no rain it will be good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (RS21400)*

rain = the suck, i dont mind the cold though


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_rain = the suck, i dont mind the cold though

x2 Esp. when its Cold & wet...not cool http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_
x2 Esp. when its Cold & wet...not cool http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

at school im on top of a mountain and its always raining sideways and its freezing out, i hate it


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_
at school im on top of a mountain and its always raining sideways and its freezing out, i hate it









http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_
at school im on top of a mountain and its always raining sideways and its freezing out, i hate it
















1st of u sit in ur dorm n never leave 2nd the ONLY time u come out is 2 catch the stoopid damn shuttle/bus sh*t of a thing that takes u rite 2 class 3rd of u park rite by ur dorm so u dont even hafta walk across that whole thundra of a parkin lot







quit complaining.


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_







1st of u sit in ur dorm n never leave 2nd the ONLY time u come out is 2 catch the stoopid damn shuttle/bus sh*t of a thing that takes u rite 2 class 3rd of u park rite by ur dorm so u dont even hafta walk across that whole thundra of a parkin lot







quit complaining.


OoOooOoOOOO busted!







U go girl...throw him unda that bus


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_







1st of u sit in ur dorm n never leave 2nd the ONLY time u come out is 2 catch the stoopid damn shuttle/bus sh*t of a thing that takes u rite 2 class 3rd of u park rite by ur dorm so u dont even hafta walk across that whole thundra of a parkin lot







quit complaining.

im the one who wants to leave and ur the one who complains that its too cold for you to leave


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*

Wooohooo I'm so excited...I want to go pick up my parts from paint already...It's going to feel like my birthday/x-mas all over again!


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

whats up what up!!
havent been here in a minute.
whats new girls??
Show n go this Sunday! FINALLY!!!!!!!!!!!!! thats all i can say...
I have so much work to do...and two busted tires...
Hope to see all the girls there, and we HAVE to get a group pics of us. I'll be rallying all the girls at some point, Gixxie doll, want to do something like this? It would be pretty damn cool to have a group shot of the gals to parade through the forums haha


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_
im the one who wants to leave and ur the one who complains that its too cold for you to leave
















umm .. yea ... so ... im not denyin it i HATE cold ... ur the one thats complainin about sumthin that i KNOW u can care less for


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MissVeeDub* »_whats up what up!!
havent been here in a minute.
whats new girls??
Show n go this Sunday! FINALLY!!!!!!!!!!!!! thats all i can say...
I have so much work to do...and two busted tires...
Hope to see all the girls there, and we HAVE to get a group pics of us. I'll be rallying all the girls at some point, Gixxie doll, want to do something like this? It would be pretty damn cool to have a group shot of the gals to parade through the forums haha

that would be sweet to get a pic of all the girls that post up in here! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif gixxie will know where to find me


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MissVeeDub* »_whats up what up!!
havent been here in a minute.
whats new girls??
Show n go this Sunday! FINALLY!!!!!!!!!!!!! thats all i can say...
I have so much work to do...and two busted tires...
Hope to see all the girls there, and we HAVE to get a group pics of us. I'll be rallying all the girls at some point, Gixxie doll, want to do something like this? It would be pretty damn cool to have a group shot of the gals to parade through the forums haha



















































OF COURSE !! hahaha i got few numbers of the sum of the girl on here so im sure sumhow we all know one another







im deff down 4 a group pic http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_
that would be sweet to get a pic of all the girls that post up in here! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif gixxie will know where to find me
















of coure hun http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## shedrivesboris (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

awww a group pic?
can i come!?!


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_







umm .. yea ... so ... im not denyin it i HATE cold ... ur the one thats complainin about sumthin that i KNOW u can care less for
















http://*************.net/angry-smiley-1497.gif


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (shedrivesboris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shedrivesboris* »_awww a group pic?
can i come!?!









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: (RS21400)*

i'll be walking around at some point and just call out everyone i see haha. I might not recognize some of the faces, but if you see me (i'll have MissVeedub in the back of my jersey, looks like this:








that's me on the left in front of my car.








^thats me








lol...the pic was taken almost exactly a year ago....i'm the dork.


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (shedrivesboris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shedrivesboris* »_awww a group pic?
can i come!?!









If your a girl then sure


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: (shedrivesboris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shedrivesboris* »_awww a group pic?
can i come!?!









of course! haha


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_
If your a girl then sure









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif yea she is







Courtney


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif yea she is







Courtney
















I know I was just saying that all the girls are Welcome!


----------



## shedrivesboris (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*

oh man am i pumped for the weekend !!
6:30 Sunday morning is not going to come quick enough 
and a picture that Mark from LVD took from last saturday yay!
(sorry for the over excitment as well as the excessive posts today)


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_







I know I was just saying that all the girls are Welcome!
















that went over my head hahahaha sorrie


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (shedrivesboris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shedrivesboris* »_oh man am i pumped for the weekend !!
6:30 Sunday morning is not going to come quick enough 
and a picture that Mark from LVD took from last saturday yay!
(sorry for the over excitment as well as the excessive posts today) 

















Sweet Pic...its cool about the posts, that's what its ment for







Courtney do u go to the friday GTG at Borders in Fleminton?


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_







that went over my head hahahaha sorrie























http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif its okay http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif heehee








Page 81 is all mine! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

mmmm i see LMs........


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MissVeeDub* »_mmmm i see LMs........


----------



## shedrivesboris (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_
Sweet Pic...its cool about the posts, that's what its ment for







Courtney do u go to the friday GTG at Borders in Fleminton?

we did go to one friday in Flemington-was at a Border's? i don't know haha there was like a Chilli's and Khols and such I'm not too sure, I was there with a black Mk5 gti, reflex Mk4 gti, and a canyon red Mk4 jetta we all came out last friday


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: (shedrivesboris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shedrivesboris* »_

















^those LMs...
drool....


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_









the wheels http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## shedrivesboris (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MissVeeDub* »_mmmm i see LMs........

ughh yeah and he just got rid of them!


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: (shedrivesboris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shedrivesboris* »_
ughh yeah and he just got rid of them!









thats is just craziness....
they are somewhat played out, so intead of getting them myself, I am getting S1s....the S3 edition.


----------



## shedrivesboris (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*

he had them for 2 months and sold them it was very sad to see them go 
i like those !


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

thanks


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
the wheels http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









Didn't even put 2 and 2 together...doing like 50 things at once at work and trying to keep up on the tex


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_
Didn't even put 2 and 2 together...doing like 50 things at once at work and trying to keep up on the tex









same here


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*

I would like to be included in that picture - And I can have my BF take it with my camera I just got if for Valentines day and its a really good camera


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_I would like to be included in that picture - And I can have my BF take it with my camera I just got if for Valentines day and its a really good camera









Sweet http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## shedrivesboris (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*

sweet meat 
i just need a place (but finding places is *NOT *my strong point) and time http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (shedrivesboris)*

I'm so bored at work but so much to be done esp. I haven't been in the last 2 days


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MissVeeDub* »_
thats is just craziness....
they are somewhat played out, so intead of getting them myself, I am getting S1s....the S3 edition.









I like these ALOT http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
I like these ALOT http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Sweet I like them, too! I still http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif my TT'S though http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

TT will awlays be a great wheel. Never go out of style. good choice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MissVeeDub* »_
thats is just craziness....
they are somewhat played out, so intead of getting them myself, I am getting S1s....the S3 edition.









i wanted to get those last year, still was thinking about it for tis season http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

Well, i dont know if you girls want to do this or not, but if you want to...
We can use my booth as a meet spot for everyone at a certain time and we can go somewhere in the lot and take pics. I can ask Vic (perks of my BF being in GS haha) and I'll tell him we need a decent spot in the lot for pics, I say at about 2pm? meet at the VWFixx both at that time and then we get some nice shot.
?? any other ideas? whatever works


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MissVeeDub* »_TT will awlays be a great wheel. Never go out of style. good choice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

Thanks







Had the clear coat stripped and polished...looks sweet!


----------



## RoadRunner219 (Mar 1, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*

Speaking of wheels,
Lookie what I'm workin' on







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_
i wanted to get those last year, still was thinking about it for tis season http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 























hey now.......i'll only be the second gti in the states that has these...don't rain on my parade......lol j/p
the white mk5 had these last year at WF....looked crazy.
I was so bummed out when i saw him with them haha but it only made me want them more as they look goregeous.


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MissVeeDub* »_Well, i dont know if you girls want to do this or not, but if you want to...
We can use my booth as a meet spot for everyone at a certain time and we can go somewhere in the lot and take pics. I can ask Vic (perks of my BF being in GS haha) and I'll tell him we need a decent spot in the lot for pics, I say at about 2pm? meet at the VWFixx both at that time and then we get some nice shot.
?? any other ideas? whatever works









2:00 pm is good for me


----------



## shedrivesboris (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*

works for me!
easy to find locations such as booths always work well for me haha


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MissVeeDub* »_Well, i dont know if you girls want to do this or not, but if you want to...
We can use my booth as a meet spot for everyone at a certain time and we can go somewhere in the lot and take pics. I can ask Vic (perks of my BF being in GS haha) and I'll tell him we need a decent spot in the lot for pics, I say at about 2pm? meet at the VWFixx both at that time and then we get some nice shot.
?? any other ideas? whatever works









if you stay til after the awards, the lot empties pretty quickly, then you can take a shot with all your cars as well, and then you dont have to wait in traffic leaving the track http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MissVeeDub* »_






















hey now.......i'll only be the second gti in the states that has these...don't rain on my parade......lol j/p
the white mk5 had these last year at WF....looked crazy.
I was so bummed out when i saw him with them haha but it only made me want them more as they look goregeous.

dont worry, i am a wheel whore, i get bored of wheels very quickly, the longest i have had wheels on my car has been 3 months, if that


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_
if you stay til after the awards, the lot empties pretty quickly, then you can take a shot with all your cars as well, and then you dont have to wait in traffic leaving the track http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

only problem is that I don't everyone can wait till 5pm for pics.
I am always there until the very end with Vic and it never clears out until about 5.....


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_
if you stay til after the awards, the lot empties pretty quickly, then you can take a shot with all your cars as well, and then you dont have to wait in traffic leaving the track http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

If at all possible could we do it before the awards because I will most likely not be there for the awards - It depends on how well URL is being.


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_
dont worry, i am a wheel whore, i get bored of wheels very quickly, the longest i have had wheels on my car has been 3 months, if that










you know i am just playing







. I dont own the rights to the S3s....as someone people claim they do when they have rare wheels...







it's all good.
i have heard about your wheel problem though....


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MissVeeDub* »_
only problem is that I don't everyone can wait till 5pm for pics.
I am always there until the very end with Vic and it never clears out until about 5.....

I'm down for whenever...afterwards sounds good, too! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## shedrivesboris (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*

i cant wait to get out of this place and start detailing the interior of my dub.


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (shedrivesboris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shedrivesboris* »_i cant wait to get out of this place and start detailing the interior of my dub. 

















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (shedrivesboris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shedrivesboris* »_i cant wait to get out of this place and start detailing the interior of my dub. 

















i still got class tonight and tommorow and then i get to go home and work on mine


----------



## shedrivesboris (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*

it needs it so bad, last night when i was at the garage i had to park by mud, and now its all over my white and black floor mats ick (if i can't get them right, i'm going to have to use my OEM floor mats for SnG







)
oh and i haveeeee to finish those headlights tonight
anyone else doing anything fantastic tonight?
**page 82-girls we are on a roll today**


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

alright girls, I am going outsie to clean my gti. finally.
post up what you'd like








not to bribe you or anything......lol
but my booth will have cupcakes, brownies and water bottles. yummy. he he
alright, enough about my booth.
looking forward to seeing all the girls reppin'.
I think we should start some sort of Club or cew or something. Just girls. I don't know, but we have alot of us around the country.
?? just a though.


----------



## shedrivesboris (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_
i still got class tonight and tommorow and then i get to go home and work on mine

eeek i work tomorrow 
then friday were wrenching the dubs again idk if were going back to the flemington gtg this week or not, if so i may be in the beetle.


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_
I'm down for whenever...afterwards sounds good, too! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

x2


----------



## shedrivesboris (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MissVeeDub* »_alright girls, I am going outsie to clean my gti. finally.

have fun!

_Quote, originally posted by *MissVeeDub* »_I think we should start some sort of Club or cew or something. Just girls. I don't know, but we have alot of us around the country.
?? just a though.

X's 2!


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
x2









hey Agnus....thanks for bringing me back to the lounge haha.
i forgot how chill everyone is around here


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MissVeeDub* »_
hey Agnus....thanks for bringing me back to the lounge haha.
i forgot how chill everyone is around here
















told ya !








n i thank myspace


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MissVeeDub* »_
hey Agnus....thanks for bringing me back to the lounge haha.
i forgot how chill everyone is around here


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*

i feel so special







i bring people together


----------



## shedrivesboris (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


----------



## GLIprep (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MissVeeDub* »_
I think we should start some sort of Club or cew or something. Just girls. I don't know, but we have alot of us around the country.
?? just a though.

amy, andrea, and i used to have an entire website of girl forums. dubGirls.net but we took it down. too many guys joining and people just starting trouble for the sake of annoying us.
we still have stickers that say DubGirls if you'd like to buy one for $3


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (shedrivesboris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shedrivesboris* »_









hahahahaha














thats so cute !!


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: (GLIprep)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLIprep* »_
amy, andrea, and i used to have an entire website of girl forums. dubGirls.net but we took it down. too many guys joining and people just starting trouble for the sake of annoying us.
we still have stickers that say DubGirls if you'd like to buy one for $3









figures you'd get haters on there....there is always someone trying to bring down someone else. Sorry to hear you took it down.
If you guys have them at SnG i'll buy one.


----------



## shedrivesboris (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MissVeeDub* »_If you guys have them at SnG i'll buy one.

i will also. !


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (shedrivesboris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shedrivesboris* »_









that is really cute where did u find that


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*

Have a great day everyone! I will either talk to you ladies later or at work tom.!








I am looking foward to meeting everyone!


----------



## shedrivesboris (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*

online someplace i just google searched emoticons. 
ohh the things i do at school


----------



## shedrivesboris (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: (shedrivesboris)*

yeah ladies I'm out of here to 
i should be on here later!
if not have a wonderful evening!!!
-courtney


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (shedrivesboris)*

ugh !! every1 is leavin !







wtf !







i got another 1.25 hours left


----------



## iansjetta (Sep 5, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_ugh !! every1 is leavin !







wtf !







i got another 1.25 hours left









im still here.... got roped into another 3 hours of overtime..... but im not a girl so i dunno if that counts


_Modified by iansjetta at 1:48 PM 4-18-2007_


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (iansjetta)*








his thread took off for a while and now it calmed down














ugh !!


----------



## iansjetta (Sep 5, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_







his thread took off for a while and now it calmed down














ugh !! 

it was fun while it lasted..... good times.... good times


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (iansjetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iansjetta* »_
it was fun while it lasted..... good times.... good times

it will pick up again on monday after the show when everyone has pics to post, stories to tell, and anger to vent after not getting a trophey


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (iansjetta)*


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_
it will pick up again on monday after the show when everyone has pics to post, stories to tell, and anger to vent after not getting a trophey

truer words have not been said.....about the trophy lol


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MissVeeDub* »_
truer words have not been said.....about the trophy lol

i remember some bickering from the GLI class last year


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*

every1 has their opinions in stuff like that tho ... but what can u do ... things are the way they are juss gotta hope 4 the best but expect the worst http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GLIprep (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MissVeeDub* »_
If you guys have them at SnG i'll buy one.

we also have tshirts that say:
"DubGirls do it better"
and
"No, it's not my boyfriend's car."









_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_
i remember some bickering from the GLI class last year









i won 3rd place in the GLi class at Fall show n go


----------



## iansjetta (Sep 5, 2006)

i wish my wife like dubs...... "sigh" she likes hondas


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (GLIprep)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLIprep* »_
i won 3rd place in the GLi class at Fall show n go


----------



## x0xGTix0x (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_





































http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GLIprep (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_









HAHA!


----------



## iansjetta (Sep 5, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_









borat is supa cool


----------



## mk3gtigirl (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (iansjetta)*

yo it figures the one day i got school all day 3pgs get made








i finally caught up on reading everything







i'm pissed cuz i haven't gotten my tires yet...they def won't be on by show&go http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
i'm wearin' my h2O shirt today! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SammySJ99 (Jul 5, 2005)

Greetings from Ft. Leonard wood... I hate it here... can't wait to get to Germany...


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: (GLIprep)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLIprep* »_
we also have tshirts that say:
"DubGirls do it better"
and
"No, it's not my boyfriend's car."










haha i like the it's not my bfs car one...i'll get that.








and page 83..dayum


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (GLIprep)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLIprep* »_
we also have tshirts that say:
"DubGirls do it better"
and
"No, it's not my boyfriend's car."








i won 3rd place in the GLi class at Fall show n go









You bringing them with you and what sizes?


----------



## aileen326 (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*

You going to Bugout in Manassass Virginia in May?????


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: (aileen326)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aileen326* »_You going to Bugout in Manassass Virginia in May?????


when in may is it?


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*

Off Topic a little bit, 
but anyone every try/have one of those sleep number beds?
MORNING


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (SammySJ99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SammySJ99* »_Greetings from Ft. Leonard wood... I hate it here... can't wait to get to Germany... 

Germany > all


----------



## mk3gtigirl (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

oh rainy thursday morning


----------



## GLIprep (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: (mk3gtigirl)*

i told andrea to bring all the shirts we have left for sunday. i have no idea what sizes there are. but come find me in the GLi class


----------



## giveitupandddance (Nov 3, 2006)

morning ladies!


----------



## mk3gtigirl (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (giveitupandddance)*

i need that "no it's not my boyfriend's car" sticker cuz every time he's driving is when i see a bunch of dubs


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (mk3gtigirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk3gtigirl* »_i need that "no it's not my boyfriend's car" sticker cuz every time he's driving is when i see a bunch of dubs























thats y u always hafta drive







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mk3gtigirl (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
thats y u always hafta drive







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








seriously! but it's always like the ONE time i'm too tired to drive or i don't feel like driving...bad luck


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

whats up girls


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (mk3gtigirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk3gtigirl* »_







seriously! but it's always like the ONE time i'm too tired to drive or i don't feel like driving...bad luck









yea i hate that too


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MissVeeDub* »_whats up girls

hey chika !! omg 2days in a row







hahaha


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

lol..unfortunately, today i gotta get to a store.....i can't stay home much longer. bleh.
i can't take this career much longer. 8 years.......god help me.....


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*

my other job i worked 4years and it was BEAT







thank god i got a new one


----------



## shedrivesboris (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

Hey ladies, what's happening?!!
I just got back from lunch with DUBBERMOM
ugh and now I have class, if she doesn't freeze our computers i'll be bored haha 








^^weather update!








and yay for a school with Dubs.

















_Modified by shedrivesboris at 9:58 AM 4-19-2007_


_Modified by shedrivesboris at 9:58 AM 4-19-2007_


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (shedrivesboris)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to nice weather


----------



## shedrivesboris (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

whoop whoop 
i drove down to Raceway Park last night so the crew and I don't get lost on Sunday haha (yeah I play mom what can I say)
and oh my word I pray for my wheels safety on those roads


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (shedrivesboris)*

yea i know ... the roads there suck ... wat highways did u guys take ??


----------



## shedrivesboris (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

78-->287-->18


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (shedrivesboris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shedrivesboris* »_78-->287-->18









where do you get off 287? the best way is to go to exit 1 and take rt 1 and then get onto rt 18, you avoid all the potholes and construction http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## shedrivesboris (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*

exit 29?
we always get lost, every show, every gtg someone gets lost








and some have navi's and don't use them








i <3 LVD


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (shedrivesboris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shedrivesboris* »_exit 29?
we always get lost, every show, every gtg someone gets lost








and some have navi's and don't use them








i <3 LVD









i mean what exit do you take to get onto rt 18, mapquest usually tells you to take exit 9 which put you onto river road which takes you to 18. if i were you i would take 287 all the way day to rt1 and then get onto rt 18 from there, much smoother http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## shedrivesboris (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*

i'll let them know about that, were going to be cruising with a lot of cars it's going to be *greatttttt*
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (shedrivesboris)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif yea chik ... take the way polska is tellin u ... cuz anywhereelse rt18 is a killer ... i HATE sum parts of that highway http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## mk3gtigirl (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif yea chik ... take the way polska is tellin u ... cuz anywhereelse rt18 is a killer ... i HATE sum parts of that highway http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif









rt.18 is THE WORST! wins "worst highway award"


----------



## mk3gtigirl (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (mk3gtigirl)*

oh yea i'm back from lunch so let's chat it up...work blows today http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (mk3gtigirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk3gtigirl* »_oh yea i'm back from lunch so let's chat it up...work blows today http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

x2 http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## mk3gtigirl (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

so what's everyone doing this weekend besides show&go?


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (mk3gtigirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk3gtigirl* »_so what's everyone doing this weekend besides show&go?

my moms baby shower is on saturday 
but then show n go and sunday


----------



## DonnaMarie (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (Minibabe)*

i havent been here in like, 30 pages! fill me in fast! haha
what did i miss?? t-shirts? any gtg's going on for us? oye!
http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif 
will be at show n go on sunday. i wish we could all deff meet up there.


----------



## mk3gtigirl (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
my moms baby shower is on saturday 
but then show n go and sunday









aw congrats to ur mom







are u gonna have a little brother or sister?


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (mk3gtigirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk3gtigirl* »_
aw congrats to ur mom







 are u gonna have a little brother or sister?

Sister








It will be number 7 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I like a big family and we have a huge house so its nice we each have our own space


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (DonnaMarie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DonnaMarie* »_i havent been here in like, 30 pages! fill me in fast! haha
what did i miss?? t-shirts? any gtg's going on for us? oye!
http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif 
will be at show n go on sunday. i wish we could all deff meet up there.

DONNA !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





























giiirl we are all meetin up on sun







n u gonna b there n u gonna b in our group pic n we're gonna chill and we're gonna take lots n lots n lots of pix and we're gonna have a BLAST !!!!!!!!!


----------



## DonnaMarie (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (Minibabe)*

omg amanda! moms having another baby!? jesus christmas! theres more of you! haha jk! it least its a good lookin fam esp your lil brother!


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


----------



## DonnaMarie (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (DonnaMarie)*

where and when are we meeting up on sunday???!!!


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (DonnaMarie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DonnaMarie* »_omg amanda! moms having another baby!? jesus christmas! theres more of you! haha jk! it least its a good lookin fam esp your lil brother!

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
and there will be tons of corrupting her just like I did to my brother she will LOVE VW's















My litter brother is the devil


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (DonnaMarie)*

2pm by the VWFixx tent







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif tania's got food


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (DonnaMarie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DonnaMarie* »_where and when are we meeting up on sunday???!!!

I think 2:00 at the VWFIXX both?
I hate flood protection


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
I think 2:00 at the VWFIXX both?
*I hate flood protection *









x2





























ugh ! 5 sec !


----------



## DonnaMarie (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

2pm. awesome! gix i'll see you during the day there but I'll call you and maybe we could congregate together with Danielle and crap. mad girls at one booth.... i wonder how thats gonna go over. haha. tania- look forward to meeting you! 
i want a sticker like whoa. the one and ONLY sticker on my car.... not even a regi. Haha


_Modified by DonnaMarie at 3:31 PM 4-19-2007_


----------



## mk3gtigirl (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
Sister








It will be number 7 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I like a big family and we have a huge house so its nice we each have our own space









wow! that's really neat..my mom is 1 of 6. i'd love to have a bunch of siblings http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif are you the oldest?


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (mk3gtigirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk3gtigirl* »_
wow! that's really neat..my mom is 1 of 6. i'd love to have a bunch of siblings http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif are you the oldest?

Yup i'm the oldest 
me - 21 almost 22
samantha - 20 almost 21
jo-ann - 17
maureen - 10
katie - 10
Peter - 4
New baby (June - her name) - Soon to come








Its crazy at times, but its cool


----------



## giveitupandddance (Nov 3, 2006)

*Re: (mk3gtigirl)*

i've been super bored at work today. 
but i was doing some shopping and realized that i've been a rep for karmaloop.com for years, and never did anything with it. 
so i decided to make a flyer today, and maybe i'll start to get some free stuff. haha. 
check it out.


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
Yup i'm the oldest 
me - 21 almost 22
samantha - 20 almost 21
jo-ann - 17
maureen - 10
katie - 10
Peter - 4
New baby (June - her name) - Soon to come








Its crazy at times, but its cool 

thats insane







and ur the oldest







must b fun babysittin


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
thats insane







and ur the oldest







must b fun babysittin
















NO NO NO - I DO NOT BABYSIT.
That rule was put in to play a LONG time ago. I just cook dinner alot with i cool because I like to cook. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Honestly you really don't notice it that much because my house is really big and we all kind of just go our own way when we get home, the only time we really see each other is at dinner time


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (giveitupandddance)*


_Quote, originally posted by *giveitupandddance* »_i've been super bored at work today. 
but i was doing some shopping and realized that i've been a rep for karmaloop.com for years, and never did anything with it. 
so i decided to make a flyer today, and maybe i'll start to get some free stuff. haha. 
check it out.









OOoOOooOOo la la http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif very cool !!


----------



## mk3gtigirl (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
NO NO NO - I DO NOT BABYSIT.
That rule was put in to play a LONG time ago. I just cook dinner alot with i cool because I like to cook. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Honestly you really don't notice it that much because my house is really big and we all kind of just go our own way when we get home, the only time we really see each other is at dinner time
















it's reminding me of cheaper by the dozen - that movie! i want some more siblings! all i have is a lame-ass 23 year old brother


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (mk3gtigirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk3gtigirl* »_







it's reminding me of cheaper by the dozen - that movie! i want some more siblings! all i have is a lame-ass 23 year old brother
















you can borrow some of mine


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
NO NO NO - I DO NOT BABYSIT.
That rule was put in to play a LONG time ago. I just cook dinner alot with i cool because I like to cook. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Honestly you really don't notice it that much because my house is really big and we all kind of just go our own way when we get home, the only time we really see each other is at dinner time























im the oldest too and i made that clear too hahaha








as to cooking ...







ohhh no no no







me + kitchen = fire hazard








yea true .. big house will eat up a lot of ppl and its not noticable that theres a large family ... my cousins house was so clustered cuz there was 5 of them + their parents in a lil 1 fam house







ugh i remember them days


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_














im the oldest too and i made that clear too hahaha








as to cooking ...







ohhh no no no







me + kitchen = fire hazard








yea true .. big house will eat up a lot of ppl and its not noticable that theres a large family ... my cousins house was so clustered cuz there was 5 of them + their parents in a lil 1 fam house







ugh i remember them days









gixxie you can come over and i will teach you how to cook http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Its so much fun - actually that entire business card thing was because I am most likely going to try and start a bakery








gixxie + amanda + kitchen = safe for gixxie







+ no fire


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*























i dunno if u wanna risk that girl














im a tough cookie when it comes 2 cookin ... i burn water 4 gods sake


----------



## mk3gtigirl (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

ahhh finally home














got to leave early since i had the early shift this morning
NOW i'm on a friggen' 15min!!!! phone wait for the damn people i ordered my tires from that i've YET to hear from


----------



## dog_poopie (May 27, 2006)

*Re: (mk3gtigirl)*

so ill be at S-N-G
with vodka in my camelback.


----------



## BunnyBeater (Jun 15, 2006)

*Re: (dog_poopie)*

i'm being a ***** and not coming...









i'll be there in spirit.


----------



## mk3gtigirl (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (BunnyBeater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BunnyBeater* »_i'm being a ***** and not coming...









i'll be there in spirit. 

why nottttttttt?


----------



## mk3gtigirl (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (mk3gtigirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk3gtigirl* »_ahhh finally home














got to leave early since i had the early shift this morning
NOW i'm on a friggen' 15min!!!! phone wait for the damn people i ordered my tires from that i've YET to hear from























well i got it straightened out and they're expected for delivery tomorrow




























http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif !!!! YES! then i can get 'em mounted for show&go yeaaaaaaaa


----------



## shedrivesboris (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: (mk3gtigirl)*

whoop whoop just got out of work 
can't wait until sunday 
welp i have to be up at 9am to get my new windshield








goodnight yall!


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (dog_poopie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dog_poopie* »_so ill be at S-N-G
with vodka in my camelback. 

Now that sounds like an AWESOME idea


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_






















i dunno if u wanna risk that girl














im a tough cookie when it comes 2 cookin ... i burn water 4 gods sake





































- I could see this being alot of trouble all of us getting together.


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (mk3gtigirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk3gtigirl* »_
well i got it straightened out and they're expected for delivery tomorrow




























http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif !!!! YES! then i can get 'em mounted for show&go yeaaaaaaaa
















I am really glad to hear that you got that straightened out http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Cant wait to see them on the rims and then on the car


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*

oh, almost forgot
MORNING EVERYONE!


----------



## shedrivesboris (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*

good morning everyone!
::yawn:: it's friday whooop


----------



## mk3gtigirl (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (shedrivesboris)*

good morning girls!








YESSSSSSSSSSS! and it's gonna be GORGEOUS out!!!!






















i saw a car on fire on parkway north this morning http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## dog_poopie (May 27, 2006)

i woke up with out an alarm today... 
thought that was cool
but good morning ladies


----------



## GLIprep (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: (dog_poopie)*

tomorrow i will be doing *very *important things.
1. slaving over my car for an unknown amount of hours. wash, detail, etc. with a swift pat of approval on the asss.
2. pedicure.
3. manicure.
**notice how numbers 2 and 3 must be accomplished AFTER step 1.*
that is all. see you sunday ladies.


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (dog_poopie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dog_poopie* »_i woke up with out an alarm today... 
thought that was cool
but good morning ladies 

sounds good to me http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I set up my new mattress last night and I LOVE IT! I got the BEST night sleep last night so good, I forgot my cell phone at home


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (GLIprep)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLIprep* »_tomorrow i will be doing *very *important things.
1. slaving over my car for an unknown amount of hours. wash, detail, etc. with a swift pat of approval on the asss.
2. pedicure.
3. manicure.
**notice how numbers 2 and 3 must be accomplished AFTER step 1.*
that is all. see you sunday ladies.
















I need to get those done so bad but i dont have any time I guess i will not be wearing sandals on sunday









YEAH I OWNED A PAGE!!!!!!!


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_


----------



## giveitupandddance (Nov 3, 2006)

Someone come pick me up. I want to go to SNG. 
haha.
I think I'm gonna do my rear brakes/rotors this weekend. Yay.


----------



## DonnaMarie (Feb 11, 2004)

I broke my complete toenail yesterday!!!!! It was time for a pedicure and then my nail broke!! im so pissed! sneakers. :-( suks.
i MIGHT be bringing someone that i met with me if he doesn't go to Atlantic City this weekend


----------



## mk3gtigirl (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (DonnaMarie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DonnaMarie* »_I broke my complete toenail yesterday!!!!! It was time for a pedicure and then my nail broke!! im so pissed! sneakers. :-( suks.
i MIGHT be bringing someone that i met with me if he doesn't go to Atlantic City this weekend 

OUCH! that must have hurt!















might be bringin' someone? ooooOoOo







hope he comes


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (mk3gtigirl)*

morning ladies


----------



## GLIprep (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_morning ladies

how much of your post count is from that?


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (GLIprep)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLIprep* »_
how much of your post count is from that?









not that much, im just a post whore in general so i whore out all the threads in the tri-state area


----------



## mk3gtigirl (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (BMPolska)*

i want lunch time to come so i can go outside yay yay


----------



## DonnaMarie (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (mk3gtigirl)*

im trying to get the front seats out of my car and i cant get them out!!! very upset right now. i even took the day off to do it. haha


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (mk3gtigirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk3gtigirl* »_i want lunch time to come so i can go outside yay yay









me to i brought my lunch, but I decided that I was gonna go out and get something and bring the lunch i brought home


----------



## DonnaMarie (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (Minibabe)*

hahahaha sometimes i do that.
amanda do you wanna cruise together on sunday or do you have plans already??
we are meeting at dave and busters between 630 and 7 for roll out at 715


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (DonnaMarie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DonnaMarie* »_im trying to get the front seats out of my car and i cant get them out!!! very upset right now. i even took the day off to do it. haha

I think u slide the seat all the way up and then take them out or it might be all the way back - hold on i will ask dave he will know be back in like 10 mins. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DonnaMarie (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (Minibabe)*

amanda, i tried to slide the seats all the way back and still cant get them. i dont know what the heck im doing wrong.







am i not strong enough? was I supposed to unscrew something? Its soooo frustrating. Thanks for any help.


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*

Good Morning everyone!







It's so nice out! Can't wait to get out of here








Minibabe =







to Mom having a 7th child...but congrats to her http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif My mom would have had 7 too but she lost 3. So we had 4 and an adopted cousin that lost both her parents. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DonnaMarie (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (RS21400)*

imma try this. my frind found it for me.... http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3038704
we'll see what happens


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (DonnaMarie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DonnaMarie* »_amanda, i tried to slide the seats all the way back and still cant get them. i dont know what the heck im doing wrong.







am i not strong enough? was I supposed to unscrew something? Its soooo frustrating. Thanks for any help.

PM Sent








yay i am going to wendys for lunch


----------



## DonnaMarie (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (Minibabe)*

amanda, ill let you know. thank you so much http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## DonnaMarie (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (DonnaMarie)*

amanda!!!! thank you soooo much!!! i got it with your help! you explained it right to the point!


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (DonnaMarie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DonnaMarie* »_amanda!!!! thank you soooo much!!! i got it with your help! you explained it right to the point!

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif glad that I could help, (thank dave he told me how to do it







)
see you on sunday


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*

Time for lunch http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mk3gtigirl (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_Time for lunch http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

where should i go? where should i go? wawa? wendy's? panera?














it's so nice outside i just might not come back!


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (mk3gtigirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk3gtigirl* »_
where should i go? where should i go? wawa? wendy's? panera?














it's so nice outside i just might not come back!









I feel the same way...I never want to come back in on a great day http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## giveitupandddance (Nov 3, 2006)

i just went outside for a break, and i want to go home! 
yesterday i left early to sit on the porch, drink a beer, and enjoy the weather. 
i'd like to do the same today. haha.


----------



## mk3gtigirl (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (giveitupandddance)*


_Quote, originally posted by *giveitupandddance* »_i just went outside for a break, and i want to go home! 
yesterday i left early to sit on the porch, drink a beer, and enjoy the weather. 
i'd like to do the same today. haha.

ooo that sounds good















i just went to wawa and had the windows down...i love it! my friend called me and tried to kidnap me from work so i could go to the beach


----------



## GTIxpinay (Jul 30, 2006)

in the event that i actually do decide to make it to show and go, how much money should i bring??


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (mk3gtigirl)*

I need that, I just went out also and I didnt want to come back
Its so sad to have to come back to work on such a nice day


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (GTIxpinay)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTIxpinay* »_in the event that i actually do decide to make it to show and go, how much money should i bring??

Whatever you feel...I think its $25.00 to show I'm not even to sure about those details, I've never shown before, this year will hopefulyl be my 1st.







And bring spare cash for some drinks or food if your not bringing your own. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mk3gtigirl (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (GTIxpinay)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTIxpinay* »_in the event that i actually do decide to make it to show and go, how much money should i bring??

Car Show (Driver & Vehicle Only) - $25.00
Adults - $15.00, Juniors (6 to 11) - $5.00
Children under age 5 - Free
Trophy Race - $25 / Money Race - $40
Street Modified - $40 / Outlaw Quick 8 - $40
Burnout Contest - $25
bring like $20 extra for food/drinks. the food is your typical concession stand menu, and it's a little on the pricey side....and it's gonna be hot so you'll need ice cold drinks








and then some if u plan to buy anything but a lot of vendors take debit/credit


----------



## mk3gtigirl (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_
I've never shown before, this year will hopefulyl be my 1st.









i hope rosie winssss! i hope rosie winsss! kick those mk4 boys butts!!!


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (mk3gtigirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk3gtigirl* »_
i hope rosie winssss! i hope rosie winsss! kick those mk4 boys butts!!!
















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







Me 2...My car looks like a totally different car...I can't but I hope its ready for Sunday








Thanks for the info. Brit...I needed that, too!


----------



## mk3gtigirl (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







Me 2...My car looks like a totally different car...I can't but I hope its ready for Sunday








Thanks for the info. Brit...I needed that, too!









i can't wait to see it! i know u've been a very busy girl...my wheels will finally go on tomorrow if the tie rod ends get replaced...and then i'll need an alignment BAD BAD BAD








hope ya finish yours! at least it's sunny weather and not raining http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (mk3gtigirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk3gtigirl* »_
i can't wait to see it! i know u've been a very busy girl...my wheels will finally go on tomorrow if the tie rod ends get replaced...and then i'll need an alignment BAD BAD BAD








*hope ya finish yours! at least it's sunny weather and not raining * http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

That's always a plus


----------



## mk3gtigirl (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (RS21400)*

^^^^^^^^ aww i just noticed your new signature







that's cute!


----------



## mk3gtigirl (Aug 3, 2005)

this is gonna be me at 5 on the dot


----------



## mk3gtigirl (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_









got'em


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (mk3gtigirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk3gtigirl* »_this is gonna be me at 5 on the dot
















thats me at 4:00


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (mk3gtigirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk3gtigirl* »_^^^^^^^^ aww i just noticed your new signature







that's cute!








Thanks








That will be me to at 4:30PM ON THE .


----------



## mk3gtigirl (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (RS21400)*








lucky! why am i here till 5?!








i'm listening to ashley parker angel


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (mk3gtigirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk3gtigirl* »_







lucky! why am i here till 5?!








i'm listening to ashley parker angel

















We listen to PST. It's not to bad but not my choice...better then listening to 104.3 all day with the old folkes here







No offense to anyone that listens to that, sometimes its ok but not all day long...need to mix it up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I used to work till 5:30 then I took a 1/2 hr lunch instead to work till 5 and then I asked to work till 4:30 and come in alittle earlier...got some time to get use to but much better, that 1/2 hour makes a difference http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mk3gtigirl (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_
We listen to PST. It's not to bad but not my choice...better then listening to 104.3 all day with the old folkes here







No offense to anyone that listens to that, sometimes its ok but not all day long...need to mix it up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I used to work till 5:30 then I took a 1/2 hr lunch instead to work till 5 and then I asked to work till 4:30 and come in alittle earlier...got some time to get use to but much better, that 1/2 hour makes a difference http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

it sure does...on thursdays i gotta be here at 7. but next friday is my last day of work







what time do u start at work?


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (mk3gtigirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk3gtigirl* »_
it sure does...on thursdays i gotta be here at 7. but next friday is my last day of work







what time do u start at work?

I start work between 5:45 and 6:30. and I leave anywhere from 3:00 - 4:15. my boss is really flexible. Even if I slept in one day I could come in at 8:00 but I like getting out early beats the traffic http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mk3gtigirl (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
I start work between 5:45 and 6:30. and I leave anywhere from 3:00 - 4:15. my boss is really flexible. Even if I slept in one day I could come in at 8:00 but I like getting out early beats the traffic http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

ooo those are some good times! i like getting out early because it gives you more time to do stuff...and in the fall/winter it's still light outside at that time which is nice
i'm NOT a morning person though


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (mk3gtigirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk3gtigirl* »_
ooo those are some good times! i like getting out early because it gives you more time to do stuff...and in the fall/winter it's still light outside at that time which is nice
i'm NOT a morning person though









yea, i really enjoy my job, my boss is great and they are so flexible its the best environment I have ever been in. 
I love it in the summer, because then I still have time to run down to the beach


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (mk3gtigirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk3gtigirl* »_
it sure does...on thursdays i gotta be here at 7. but next friday is my last day of work







what time do u start at work?

I have to be at work for 8:30AM








I guess we are the only 3 girls basically hitting up this thread, today!


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_
I have to be at work for 8:30AM








I guess we are the only 3 girls basically hitting up this thread, today!









everyone probally called in sick








they left us here to whore up the thread all day















I think that we have done a fine job http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SIR ANDROID184 (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: (Minibabe)*

im not a chick...but , I'll help you girls out with the whoring today


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (SIR ANDROID184)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SIR ANDROID184* »_im not a chick...but , I'll help you girls out with the whoring today




















































I think we did do a good job today, I think we went through a few pages today


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_








I think we did do a good job today, I think we went through a few pages today









I dunno do u think we should let him in








nah, i just kidding




























( i gues just for today though





















)


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
I dunno do u think we should let him in








nah, i just kidding




























( i gues just for today though





















)





























UmmmmMmMmmM. okie dokie


----------



## mk3gtigirl (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (SIR ANDROID184)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SIR ANDROID184* »_im not a chick...but , I'll help you girls out with the whoring today



















































lmao yea you will help with the whoring


----------



## giveitupandddance (Nov 3, 2006)

i'm reading.. i've just been so busy doing quizzes online, that i haven't posted much. 
haha.


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (giveitupandddance)*

I need a new desktop background anyone got and good ones or have an good websites?


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_I need a new desktop background anyone got and good ones or have an good websites?

Just google free wallpaper and see what pops up


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_
Just google free wallpaper and see what pops up









just thought that someone might have a really good vw one http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
feel free for anyone to share


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*

If I come across any I will share them, I usually just post 1 of my pix on my background


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_If I come across any I will share them, I usually just post 1 of my pix on my background









I am not good at taking pictures







, I wish that I was because then I would stare at my car all day long


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
I am not good at taking pictures







, I wish that I was because then I would stare at my car all day long


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*

Now, I know some people are going to think that this is stupid question but:
How do you set up the camera to do rolling shots?


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_Now, I know some people are going to think that this is stupid question but:
How do you set up the camera to do rolling shots?


I just take them...I don't think I have a setting on my digi


----------



## DonnaMarie (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (RS21400)*

dub girls lounge is my background on my laptop and my parents desktop. shiats the hottest thing ever


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (DonnaMarie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DonnaMarie* »_dub girls lounge is my background on my laptop and my parents desktop. shiats the hottest thing ever

Sweet!


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

one more dayyyyyyyyy!!
i'm so excited.
my club got the cutest little tanks for girls, wait till you guys see them. We will also be raffling a few items. We got brownies, cupcakes, a Flat Screen TV showing movies, music...you name it!
I am really looking forward to meeting alot fo you.
T


----------



## SIR ANDROID184 (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
I dunno do u think we should let him in












_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_




























UmmmmMmMmmM. okie dokie

















_Quote, originally posted by *mk3gtigirl* »_







lmao yea you will help with the whoring
















You girls are silly







....but I'll bet your boyfreinds get good laughs...which is always cool when a girl has a sense of humor









_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
just thought that someone might have a really good vw one http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
feel free for anyone to share









some I got...maybe you'll see something you like. I got mostly old cars as im a mk1 nerd
















__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view

















and cause im in the girls lounge

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## iansjetta (Sep 5, 2006)

guess what guyssss!!!!!! i got me some springs! wooo ya! just need some shocks now.... decided it would be to time consuming to ride the old ones til they blew then get new ones...... brand new h&r's for 125


----------



## GTIxpinay (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (iansjetta)*

ughh, i realized i really cant make it to show and go. i got a paper due on monday, a take home exam due on monday, and i have an organic chem exam monday morning. sorry gixxie


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (GTIxpinay)*

Morning Girls


----------



## GLIprep (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*

car is detailed to perfection.
nails are done.
ready for take off at 730am


----------



## iansjetta (Sep 5, 2006)

anybdoy in here got some shox for my 94 8v jetta? got the springs yesterday and i wanna get this beast dropped as soon as possible


----------



## mk3gtigirl (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (iansjetta)*

i got sunburned


----------



## x0xGTix0x (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: (mk3gtigirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk3gtigirl* »_i got sunburned









x2


----------



## dog_poopie (May 27, 2006)

gixxie i got a couple of your car and you ... 

ill post them later.. entourage now


----------



## shedrivesboris (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: (dog_poopie)*

yawn Show N Go was so much fun!
whoop whoop 
oh except for getting pulled over on the way there with the other LV Dubbers, 78 was closed this morning because of us








25 VW's 
5 Cop cars
3 lanes closed 
1 whole hour 
an amazing story, and an upcoming court date http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i'm tireddddd
night girls!


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (shedrivesboris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shedrivesboris* »_yawn Show N Go was so much fun!
whoop whoop 
oh except for getting pulled over on the way there with the other LV Dubbers, 78 was closed this morning because of us








25 VW's 
5 Cop cars
3 lanes closed 
1 whole hour 
an amazing story, and an upcoming court date http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i'm tireddddd
night girls!

thats














at least u guys made it n everything was okie








plus it was nice meetin u finally !!!







http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## shedrivesboris (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

oh yes deff. was good meeting you too !
goog times today, i even got myself a new grillllllll


----------



## GTIxpinay (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (shedrivesboris)*

nice seeing you girls had fun down at show n go. i wish i couldve been there, even though my car looks like poop right now. maybe next time.


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (mk3gtigirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk3gtigirl* »_i got sunburned









x2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Good Morning Girls,
I met some of you girls off here, that was nice. Cool chicks







I got my dubgirls sticker on and ready to go http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif It was interesting showing my car...alittle annpyed but what can you do








CONGRATS TO GIXXIE ON WINNING 2ND PLACE!!!! WOOT WOOT!


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_
x2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Good Morning Girls,
I met some of you girls off here, that was nice. Cool chicks







I got my dubgirls sticker on and ready to go http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif It was interesting showing my car...alittle annpyed but what can you do








CONGRATS TO GIXXIE ON WINNING 2ND PLACE!!!! WOOT WOOT!











Morning everyone!
It was so nice to meet everyone! I had gone over to the GLI class but I dont think that anyone was around? I think that I saw GLIprep but she turned around when she saw me








GIXXIE AHHHHHHHHH YOU WON A TROPHY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!








Thats so awesome! Its such a great feeling winning a trophy 
Rosie did you see that 2-1/2 month old boxer puppy she was to die for







, she was actually walking around with a pug puppy. Your car looked so nice!!!!!! Who ended up winning in your class?
Good work to everyone that showed, everyones car looked so clean, I'm jealous








Gixxie I think you scared my BF he was like "she is gonna blow the place up, I'm getting out of here"






















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif On the VWfixx both it looked really nice - and thanks for giving Url a glass of water and ice cubes he loved it







- and I think I even remembered your name Tiana(not sure on the spelling)







(i hope, I tried so hard to remember everyones name I am sorry if I didn't








We had a great time, but we ended up leaving at 3:45, Url was really really really tired he slept the ENTIRE ride home - Hope that everyone else had a great day also.
See you girls sometime soon - I wanna come out to one of the NJ G2G. Maybe next week this week is kind of crazy


----------



## DonnaMarie (Feb 11, 2004)

So.... yesterday was crazy.
I tore ligaments in my knee on Saturday afternoon so Sunday was basically ****tay. I sat at the show most of the time with Gixxie and Danielle. I didn't walk the booths much. I hardly walked actually. Today Im in so much pain I had to take off from work but I was supposed to chaperon 153 kids at the Bronx Zoo. :-/
Anyways, congrats Gix!
If anyone has an extra dubgirls sticker please let me know.... thank you so much.
congrats to everyone that ventured out.


----------



## dog_poopie (May 27, 2006)

*Re: (DonnaMarie)*


































holla


----------



## mk3gtigirl (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (dog_poopie)*

congrats to gixxie http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif and nice pics of the car! it def looked good girl















& rosie's car was lookin' pretty damn sweet! eventho i got a sneak peek on saturday







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i got there a little on the late side since i like to sleep in














and it was way hot, i got burned sitting on the bleachers watching the races







but it was cool


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (dog_poopie)*






















thats awesome hahaha thanks drew !!! ya still should have said hi u know















this one is too funny ....








i told my best friend 2 find me dirt under the hood and thats when she pointed to sum n was like WHAT IS THIS !!?? THIS IS DIRT !!! CLEAN !! NOW !!!


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (shedrivesboris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shedrivesboris* »_oh yes deff. was good meeting you too !
goog times today, i even got myself a new grillllllll









congrats on the new gill ! *high fives*








i took a walk around in the mornin but didnt see anything i liked so i juss resumed cleanin


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_
x2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Good Morning Girls,
I met some of you girls off here, that was nice. Cool chicks







I got my dubgirls sticker on and ready to go http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif It was interesting showing my car...alittle annpyed but what can you do








CONGRATS TO GIXXIE ON WINNING 2ND PLACE!!!! WOOT WOOT!











thanks rosie ! haha i heard ya screamin my name when i came up





















thanks girl ! http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
GIXXIE AHHHHHHHHH YOU WON A TROPHY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!








Thats so awesome! Its such a great feeling winning a trophy 
Good work to everyone that showed, everyones car looked so clean, I'm jealous








Gixxie I think you scared my BF he was like "she is gonna blow the place up, I'm getting out of here"






















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif On the VWfixx both it looked really nice - and thanks for giving Url a glass of water and ice cubes he loved it







- and I think I even remembered your name Tiana(not sure on the spelling)







(i hope, I tried so hard to remember everyones name I am sorry if I didn't








We had a great time, but we ended up leaving at 3:45, Url was really really really tired he slept the ENTIRE ride home - Hope that everyone else had a great day also.


thanks amanda !!! it was awesome finally meetin u n url n the boyfriend








haha yea n i wanna thanks Tania for lettin us crash her tent







it was deff a good time







cant wait 4 the next show so i can see all u girls again


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (DonnaMarie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DonnaMarie* »_So.... yesterday was crazy.
I tore ligaments in my knee on Saturday afternoon so Sunday was basically ****tay. I sat at the show most of the time with Gixxie and Danielle. I didn't walk the booths much. I hardly walked actually. Today Im in so much pain I had to take off from work but I was supposed to chaperon 153 kids at the Bronx Zoo. :-/
Anyways, congrats Gix!
If anyone has an extra dubgirls sticker please let me know.... thank you so much.
congrats to everyone that ventured out.

aw ! yea girl it was niice havin ya over my tent too








hope ur leg gets better soon !!! http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (mk3gtigirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk3gtigirl* »_congrats to gixxie http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif and nice pics of the car! it def looked good girl















& rosie's car was lookin' pretty damn sweet! eventho i got a sneak peek on saturday







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i got there a little on the late side since i like to sleep in














and it was way hot, i got burned sitting on the bleachers watching the races







but it was cool
















thanks ! yea i got burned to a crisp too








i didnt even see rosies car







i didnt really get a chance to walk around much


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
Rosie did you see that 2-1/2 month old boxer puppy she was to die for







, she was actually walking around with a pug puppy. Your car looked so nice!!!!!! Who ended up winning in your class?


Yes I did see a fawn male boxer that was 3 months...he was adorbale! I'm not sure I saw the one your talking about but there was also a older female laying around in the swamp area. She was adorable as well.








I'm not sure which cars got 3rd or 2nd place in my class but I was alittle







when I heard they were basically stock http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif No offense to anyone but some of the others deserved to win and part of me being that mine has alot of work already and it barely looks like a GLI anymore. The "stock" cars should have been in the stock class. But anyway I wasn't there to win but it would have been nice. It was the experience and the fun of it all. Can't wait till the next show http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif The 1st class car did deserve to win and called it from the beginning. I think his made was Dave, he has the black one next to mine. His wheels were sweet








Anytime, Gixxie have to be routing for mah girls http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
It was nice meeting MissVeeDub as well over at the Fixx booth.







I forget her name I want to say Adrienne or something like that but she was with GLIPrep and sold me my dubgirls sticker








Nice bumping into u to Brit http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_







thanks ! yea i got burned to a crisp too








*i didnt even see rosies car







* i didnt really get a chance to walk around much









http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif Just playing...when I get my pix from my friend I will post them up but I forgot my camera and realized it down the street from Raceway park







I was pissed...my man knew I was too being I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif taking pictures http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*

If any girls that are interseted in a free car show with trophies check this out: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...92964
My boyfriend sponsers this car show for his business http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mk3gtigirl (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_









i think me and ur friend had the same flip flops on


----------



## mk3gtigirl (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif Just playing...when I get my pix from my friend I will post them up but I forgot my camera and realized it down the street from Raceway park







I was pissed...my man knew I was too being I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif taking pictures http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

aw







that's the worst when you realize you've forgotten something as you're arriving







i lost interest in taking pics since i lost my camera







i keep saying i'm gonna get a new one but i never do haha


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif Just playing...when I get my pix from my friend I will post them up but I forgot my camera and realized it down the street from Raceway park







I was pissed...my man knew I was too being I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif taking pictures http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

aw ! i didnt even get a chance 2 take many pics







sux cuz i http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif takin pix too


----------



## giveitupandddance (Nov 3, 2006)

morning ladies!
sounds like you all had a good time this weekend! 
i thought of you all as i was driving 3 hours to my mom's house, and getting sunburned on my window arm. haha.


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (giveitupandddance)*

morning ladies, hope everyone had a good time yesterday


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_morning ladies, hope everyone had a good time yesterday

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Good Afternoon Polska...congrats on ur trophy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DonnaMarie (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (RS21400)*

July 2005 my mom was diagnosed with colon cancer. After extensive treatment, my mom is doing great and has such a positive outlook on life. Her determination was probably the only thing that got her though besides the love and support everyone gave her. Mom has one unbelievable story. She still has the port in her chest god forbid and she gets tested every few months. Since then she has walked for the Relay of Life.
The Relay For Life of Sachem page:
RFL of Sachem
I know that organizing a team might be hard. Last year a group of teachers from my moms school made a team in honor of her. This year, a girl scout troop asked my mom to be part of their team.

If you're able to donate, thats great and I know she'd appreciate. If not, maybe you can at least join me that night to come support her. 
My mother's personal website:
Pat's RFL site
Thanks guys.


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

good morning ladies...
haha...i seriously woek up at about 1pm....
getting up at 4:30 am yesterday...and basically working like a dog the rest of the day.....yeah that did it...plus the sunburn doesnt help lol
Gixxie! CONGRATS on the win girl







you deserved it.
one of our guys got a trophy too.....even though we only had 4 from the club in the show....many didnt make it








it was a great time though. GS and Raceway always put on a good show.
and it was REALLY nice to meet you Amanda (Minibabe) and Agnus (Gixxie). And also GLiprep and Missvdub earlier in the day.
I dont think I saw anyone else because our Tent was up front instead of where the rest of the vendors were, but ah well.. we have the rest of the show season ahead of us.
Anyone going to DustOff this weekend?


_Modified by MissVeeDub at 1:57 PM 4-23-2007_


----------



## dog_poopie (May 27, 2006)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*

no dust off for me...

but volksfest ... because its only a dollar to get in


----------



## GTIxpinay (Jul 30, 2006)

yay for gixxie!!


----------



## miss vdub (May 26, 2004)

great time yesterday....didnt think i was going to enjoy myself since my car is 'injured' and i was unable to show







but great weather, hot cars, and good friends! nice to meet you gixxie and rosie...and missveedub...i think we need to be on a first name basis now haha. im andrea


----------



## dog_poopie (May 27, 2006)

*Re: (miss vdub)*

i turned on the A/C finaly in the apartment.. and omg i woke up to an ice box. 
but thats ok. i figure cold now .. temperate in the afternoon.


----------



## mk3gtigirl (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (dog_poopie)*

hello everybody!







my tires finally came yesterday after a "late train" held them up on friday. but at least they're here!!!! now i need to do my tie rod ends and i can slap those babies on! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mk3gtigirl (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (dog_poopie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dog_poopie* »_i turned on the A/C finaly in the apartment.. and omg i woke up to an ice box. 
but thats ok. i figure cold now .. temperate in the afternoon.























i need to put my window unit in! my room gets soooo hot, my house sucks







but i crank that a/c up







although i don't think today is gonna be as hot as yesterday


----------



## mk3gtigirl (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_morning ladies, hope everyone had a good time yesterday

congrats on taking 2nd place, bmpolska http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mk3gtigirl (Aug 3, 2005)

lmao i just google imaged "happy tuesday" and this came up...


----------



## mk3gtigirl (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (mk3gtigirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk3gtigirl* »_lmao i just google imaged "happy tuesday" and this came up...


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_

































































^ that dog is awesome!


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (mk3gtigirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk3gtigirl* »_
congrats on taking 2nd place, bmpolska http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_
thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









oh, sorry for no congratulations - i did not even know you got a trophy (i was actually working yesterday







)
CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GLIprep (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*

i'll post my pics when i get them online. i'm in miami on business this week so i'm away from my uploading equipment







but loving MIAMI! 
good to see everyone on sunday!!
rosie - who placed in our class, anyone know? i didn't stick around for awards.


----------



## shedrivesboris (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: (GLIprep)*









whoop whoop LV Dubs pulled overrrrrr on the way to Show N Go!!


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (GLIprep)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLIprep* »_i'll post my pics when i get them online. i'm in miami on business this week so i'm away from my uploading equipment







but loving MIAMI! 
good to see everyone on sunday!!
rosie - who placed in our class, anyone know? i didn't stick around for awards.









The black car next to mine got 1st and not sure which girls won 2nd & 3rd but heard they didn't deserve it... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (shedrivesboris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shedrivesboris* »_
whoop whoop LV Dubs pulled overrrrrr on the way to Show N Go!!









i think i have some video footage of you driving around


----------



## mk3gtigirl (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (shedrivesboris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shedrivesboris* »_








whoop whoop LV Dubs pulled overrrrrr on the way to Show N Go!!
















wtf happened?! i woulda kept driving lol


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: (shedrivesboris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shedrivesboris* »_








whoop whoop LV Dubs pulled overrrrrr on the way to Show N Go!!









haha thats a classic pic http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GLIprep (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_The black car next to mine got 1st and not sure which girls won 2nd & 3rd but heard they didn't deserve it... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

i assumed the black car would get 1st. prob that dumb girl on the end with the STOCK GLi and a "cool carpet".


----------



## shedrivesboris (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_
i think i have some video footage of you driving around









meeeeee?
haha i wanna see, it's funny no doubt!
we got pulled over for like an hour it was crazy 78 was shut down for a bit
LV Dubs rolls in style haha


----------



## mk3gtigirl (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (mk3gtigirl)*

some people have info here: the OFFICIAL SnG Winners thread


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: (GLIprep)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLIprep* »_
i assumed the black car would get 1st. prob that dumb girl on the end with the STOCK GLi and a "cool carpet".









was it a PG GLi with a huge black carpet with a red vw on it?


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (shedrivesboris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shedrivesboris* »_
meeeeee?
haha i wanna see, it's funny no doubt!
we got pulled over for like an hour it was crazy 78 was shut down for a bit
LV Dubs rolls in style haha









http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iwiomhz6vTY
i have a 13minute video i want to upload too but its 282mb and a lot of sites only allow 100mb, i have other shorter videos too but the commentary on them needs to be edited







this is just a short clip


----------



## giveitupandddance (Nov 3, 2006)

morning ladies!
some guy in a mountaineer hit me at a stop sign today. 
but it didn't do any damage, since he probably just let off his brakes, and wasn't going fast, thank god! yay!
i got his info though, just in case.


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: (giveitupandddance)*


_Quote, originally posted by *giveitupandddance* »_morning ladies!
some guy in a mountaineer hit me at a stop sign today. 
but it didn't do any damage, since he probably just let off his brakes, and wasn't going fast, thank god! yay!
i got his info though, just in case.

damn, sorry to hear. But glad no damage was done. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
and they say girls can't drive......


----------



## shedrivesboris (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iwiomhz6vTY
i have a 13minute video i want to upload too but its 282mb and a lot of sites only allow 100mb, i have other shorter videos too but the commentary on them needs to be edited







this is just a short clip

haha sweet meat mind if i post it on myspace? doesn't look so dirty in that video 
the video of our cruise/pull-overrrr http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://myweb.bloomu.edu/jmhes3/clipSnG.wmv


----------



## giveitupandddance (Nov 3, 2006)

right?!
at work, i said something about, while sitting with 2 dudes, and the one guy was like, "yeah, but i know the feeling on the opposite end of that too."
i'm like, "yeah? i've never hit anyone." 
and both of them proceeded to tell me about all the car accidents they've been in that have been their fault.
not to mention i have a friend who was just looking to buy a new car, and ended up having to get a Taurus because with everything he wanted, his insurance would have been outrageous since he's totalled THREE cars. 
amazing.


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MissVeeDub* »_
was it a PG GLi with a huge black carpet with a red vw on it?

If this is the one she's talking about that I'm thinking of, yes!


----------



## giveitupandddance (Nov 3, 2006)

shedrivesboris, that video is hot! nice work.


----------



## shedrivesboris (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: (giveitupandddance)*


_Quote, originally posted by *giveitupandddance* »_shedrivesboris, that video is hot! nice work. 

deff. can't take credit for making the vid 
vex004 on here did it!
participating in the cruise and getting involved with the 5-0 i can say i did that haha http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (shedrivesboris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shedrivesboris* »_
haha sweet meat mind if i post it on myspace? doesn't look so dirty in that video 
the video of our cruise/pull-overrrr http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://myweb.bloomu.edu/jmhes3/clipSnG.wmv

sure http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*

anyone going to this?
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3189554


----------



## GLIprep (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MissVeeDub* »_was it a PG GLi with a huge black carpet with a red vw on it?

yes. i'll admit the rug was pretty cool. but her car was bone stock. was it really necessary to remove a wheel? lol


----------



## mk3gtigirl (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (GLIprep)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLIprep* »_
yes. i'll admit the rug was pretty cool. but her car was bone stock. was it really necessary to remove a wheel? lol








I SAW THAT! and i thought the same thing...i was like


----------



## GLIprep (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: (mk3gtigirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk3gtigirl* »_







I SAW THAT! and i thought the same thing...i was like










uh yeah. andrea and i were like "wtf is that girl doing?" when you have nothing done to your car and you're choosing to "show it". i guess that is your only option - to make it look clean.
good job to her though...


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

ok, so i have met the owner of the GLi before at a show last year. Shes is actually a really, really cool girl, very nice person. That is more than I can say about others, and I am sure you all can agree. 
Her and I competed against eachother on a stock class at a show in CT. Even if her GLi is stock, it really was impeccably clean. I give her props. Not many people, let alone girls can keep their cars as clean as hers was. It looked like it rolled off the showroom. And if she keeps it parked all year around and only brings it out for shows, then props to her for affording that, 'cause god knows i can't...
There is no need to talk badly about someone or someone's car, girls....come on, we're better than that. 
And taking a wheel off? That was actually very smart of her. You do get extra points for that. If she didn't have a brake upgrade, at least she could show off how clean her wheel well was, or her calipers were, or whatever. I've done that myself to show my brake kit upgrade.
just my 2cents.
'Cause god knows it feels lame when someone talks bad about me or my car and I'm not even there to defend myself....



_Modified by MissVeeDub at 1:43 PM 4-24-2007_


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MissVeeDub* »_ok, so i have met the owner of the GLi before at a show last year. Shes is actually a really, really cool girl, very nice person. That is more than I can say about others, and I am sure you all can agree. 
Her and I competed against eachother on a stock class at a show in CT. Even if her GLi is stock, it really was impeccably clean. I give her props. Not many people, let alone girls can keep their cars as clean as hers was. It looked like it rolled off the showroom. And if she keeps it parked all year around and only brings it out for shows, then props to her for affording that, 'cause god knows i can't...
There is no need to talk badly about someone or someone's car, girls....come on, we're better than that. 
And taking a wheel off? That was actually very smart of her. You do get extra points for that. If she didn't have a brake upgrade, at least she could show off how clean her wheel well was, or her calipers were, or whatever. I've done that myself to show my brake kit upgrade.
just my 2cents.
'Cause god knows it feels lame when someone talks bad about me or my car and I'm not even there to defend myself....

_Modified by MissVeeDub at 1:43 PM 4-24-2007_

_Modified by MissVeeDub at 1:43 PM 4-24-2007_

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

So i'm bored.......










































_Modified by MissVeeDub at 1:47 PM 4-24-2007_


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MissVeeDub* »_So i'm bored.......









































_Modified by MissVeeDub at 1:47 PM 4-24-2007_

Wow, that looks really cool, I am gonna send those to my BF he loves things like that for his screen saver on his PC. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

Thanks Amanda








for some reason....i REALLY like the mk1.....the gold wheels are so damn sexy......mmmm


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MissVeeDub* »_Thanks Amanda








for some reason....i REALLY like the mk1.....the gold wheels are so damn sexy......mmmm

x2 that are pretty damn sexy


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MissVeeDub* »_ok, so i have met the owner of the GLi before at a show last year. Shes is actually a really, really cool girl, very nice person. That is more than I can say about others, and I am sure you all can agree. 
Her and I competed against eachother on a stock class at a show in CT. Even if her GLi is stock, it really was impeccably clean. I give her props. Not many people, let alone girls can keep their cars as clean as hers was. It looked like it rolled off the showroom. And if she keeps it parked all year around and only brings it out for shows, then props to her for affording that, 'cause god knows i can't...
There is no need to talk badly about someone or someone's car, girls....come on, we're better than that. 
And taking a wheel off? That was actually very smart of her. You do get extra points for that. If she didn't have a brake upgrade, at least she could show off how clean her wheel well was, or her calipers were, or whatever. I've done that myself to show my brake kit upgrade.
just my 2cents.
'Cause god knows it feels lame when someone talks bad about me or my car and I'm not even there to defend myself....
_Modified by MissVeeDub at 1:43 PM 4-24-2007_

I totally agree with your aspect and I wasn't trying to talk bad about her just trying to say that she should have been in the stock class then...


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

and i agree with you on that too Rosie. Stock does belong in stock. lol


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MissVeeDub* »_and i agree with you on that too Rosie. Stock does belong in stock. lol

That was my whole point...ya know props 4 he to keeping it clean and having her bf clean too but its not fair to win in a modified class cuz of that...Alot of other cars have alot of money spent and put into it and to loose over someone stock is just not right http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

Anyway I hope that everyone is enjoying this beautiful day


----------



## GLIprep (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MissVeeDub* »_and i agree with you on that too Rosie. Stock does belong in stock. lol

yeah that's all my point really was. that she shouldn't have been in a modded class.


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (GLIprep)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLIprep* »_
yeah that's all my point really was. that she shouldn't have been in a modded class.

x2 once again http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

yeah...
today is absolutely gorgeous out! God, i wish it was always like this.....lol


----------



## mk3gtigirl (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif tania well said
& you gave me an idea...
here's how my car will be looking soon.


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (mk3gtigirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk3gtigirl* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif tania well said
& you gave me an idea...
here's how my car will be looking soon.









Sweet http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Can't wait.


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: (mk3gtigirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk3gtigirl* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif tania well said
& you gave me an idea...
here's how my car will be looking soon.
















I just want us all to get along haha
and that mk3 is going to look sexy. long beaches should have come on mk3 from the getgo. They look perfect.


----------



## mk3gtigirl (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_
Sweet http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Can't wait.

me either







i've had the ish for so long but it's a matter of getting it put on. i had to replace both wheel bearings and now i need tie rod ends. took forEVER to get the tires so now i gotta get them put on the rims. it's a slow process and i wanted it ready for show&go but i really do need to take my time








the only thing i wish for is a re-spray in the near future


----------



## mk3gtigirl (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MissVeeDub* »_







I just want us all to get along haha
and that mk3 is going to look sexy. long beaches should have come on mk3 from the getgo. They look perfect.

x2 definitely...there aren't many of us ladies so we gotta stick together http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
hell yeah LB's are sweet!


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (mk3gtigirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk3gtigirl* »_
me either







i've had the ish for so long but it's a matter of getting it put on. i had to replace both wheel bearings and now i need tie rod ends. took forEVER to get the tires so now i gotta get them put on the rims. it's a slow process and i wanted it ready for show&go but i really do need to take my time








the only thing i wish for is a re-spray in the near future









Boy I know how that feels...I had so many parts from my white Jetta sitting around and I finally getting to put them all on...


----------



## mk3gtigirl (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_
Boy I know how that feels...I had so many parts from my white Jetta sitting around and I finally getting to put them all on...









aww but this one is way sexier than the white one! and you're hooking it up quick







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
my mk4 jetta was so hurt i didn't wanna spend ANY money on it


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (mk3gtigirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk3gtigirl* »_
aww but this one is way sexier than the white one! and you're hooking it up quick







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
my mk4 jetta was so hurt i didn't wanna spend ANY money on it









Thanks its growing on me


----------



## GLIprep (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*

here are my pics from the day







enjoy!


----------



## mk2eurogirl (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*

I just found this thread today. wierd. Heres some pics of my money pit. I just got new wheels, should be here this friday
























Its almost 70 outside. I love California


----------



## mk3gtigirl (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (mk2eurogirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2eurogirl* »_I just found this thread today. wierd. Heres some pics of my money pit. I just got new wheels, should be here this friday
























Its almost 70 outside. I love California

SEX-E! OMG








me likey


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (mk2eurogirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2eurogirl* »_I just found this thread today. wierd. Heres some pics of my money pit. I just got new wheels, should be here this friday
























Its almost 70 outside. I love California

wow, looks really really really clean http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
you s*ck for living in CA







(jk I am just really jealous







)


----------



## mk3gtigirl (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (GLIprep)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLIprep* »_here are my pics from the day







enjoy!









your friend's purse is awesome! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

& adrienne, glee was shining!







great job


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

buahahahaha i was so dirty


----------



## GLIprep (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: (mk3gtigirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk3gtigirl* »_
& adrienne, glee was shining!







great job










aww. thanks dear!


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (mk2eurogirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2eurogirl* »_I just found this thread today. wierd. Heres some pics of my money pit. I just got new wheels, should be here this friday
























Its almost 70 outside. I love California

welcome 2 the thread !!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
car looks f-in sweet !! post up pix of the new wheels as soon as u get em on !!


----------



## mk2eurogirl (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
welcome 2 the thread !!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
car looks f-in sweet !! post up pix of the new wheels as soon as u get em on !!









thax. wheels wont be on for another 2 weeks. i still have to order tires and other things ... i want it to be a surprise so im not gonna mention it from here on lol


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (mk2eurogirl)*

good to see some other Cali cars in here
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dog_poopie (May 27, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_good to see some other Cali cars in here
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 










good to see some awesome freaking r32';s in here.. 
almost competes with that mark 3 up there ... that thing is hottt


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

^not an R32....but a R32 kit on a gti. Still looks pimp.
Anyone here tonight?


----------



## DonnaMarie (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*

I'm here. Kids went to sleep. w00t w00t. Tired. Knee was killing me before so I took a vic and passed out for a few on the keyboard earlier. ahhh almost wednesday!
can i buy a dub girls sticker from anyone? I know i asked this already but no one answered.


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

edited because the comment this was directed to has been deleted.


_Modified by MissVeeDub at 12:11 AM 4-25-2007_


----------



## dog_poopie (May 27, 2006)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MissVeeDub* »_^not an R32....but a R32 kit on a gti. Still looks pimp.
Anyone here tonight?

how can i be lied to like that ... i feel so dirty


----------



## kamzcab86 (Feb 14, 2002)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MissVeeDub* »_Good God woman...you don't have to come off all snotty. Everyone is entitled to their opinion, and there is yours. But did you even bother reading the rest of the replies?

Yes, I read the other replies and I wanted to voice my opinion on the subject; so sue me. Snotty? I was simply defending the stock crowd... wait, I just realized that's against Vortex rules. Thank you for pointing that out with your lovely attitude... post deleted. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: (kamzcab86)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kamzcab86* »_
Yes, I read the other replies and I wanted to voice my opinion on the subject; so sue me. Snotty? I was simply defending the stock crowd... wait, I just realized that's against Vortex rules. Thank you for pointing that out with your lovely attitude... post deleted. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









Hmm...you sound very defensive girl....
My car is practically considered stock with subtle modifications. My mk2 was stock, and so is my mk3. And most of the girls around here can probably say the same. I don't know why you feel so negatively...... All that was pointed out was that a stock GLI was in a modified class. Wooptywoo. My not-so-stock GTI beat that same GLI at a show last year in a stock class. And the girl didn't even complain one bit, she even congratulated me. Usually, the judges or Show staff choose what class you're on. Like my situation was. And probably this girl's.
Anyway, I don't know why you insists on coming on here every time with such a bad attitude......and YOU say we're following Vortex??? think again missy. Everyone that posts gets along no matter where they're posting from, you seem to be the only one instigating....and deleting your posts afterward.
whatever.....i'm bored writing this already








it's always the same story....
so......
whats going on tonight gals?


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: (dog_poopie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dog_poopie* »_
how can i be lied to like that ... i feel so dirty









the car is still pretty nice though!!!
and clean as hell.


----------



## dog_poopie (May 27, 2006)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*

ahha yeah i no .. im joking alot..

but its early.. and my eyes always water alot in the morning .


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MissVeeDub* »_
Hmm...you sound very defensive girl....
My car is practically considered stock with subtle modifications. My mk2 was stock, and so is my mk3. And most of the girls around here can probably say the same. I don't know why you feel so negatively...... All that was pointed out was that a stock GLI was in a modified class. Wooptywoo. My not-so-stock GTI beat that same GLI at a show last year in a stock class. And the girl didn't even complain one bit, she even congratulated me. Usually, the judges or Show staff choose what class you're on. Like my situation was. And probably this girl's.
Anyway, I don't know why you insists on coming on here every time with such a bad attitude......and YOU say we're following Vortex??? think again missy. Everyone that posts gets along no matter where they're posting from, you seem to be the only one instigating....and deleting your posts afterward.
whatever.....i'm bored writing this already








it's always the same story....
so......
whats going on tonight gals?

i totally missed everything .... 







































































on the other note ...







nuthin much chika ! i went 2 this g2g last nite and there was so much rice i felt like puking up the chinese food i had a week ago








my day kinda sux cuz my boss is here sittin behind me and i cant upload the pix i took @ SnG plus sum extra ones i took last nite















so i try 2 post everytime she leaves the room


----------



## dog_poopie (May 27, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
i totally missed everything .... 







































































on the other note ...







nuthin much chika ! i went 2 this g2g last nite and there was so much rice i felt like puking up the chinese food i had a week ago








my day kinda sux cuz my boss is here sittin behind me and i cant upload the pix i took @ SnG plus sum extra ones i took last nite















so i try 2 post everytime she leaves the room

















they are practically paying you to post..... hottt


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

lol, you didn't miss much Girl....
kamzcab86 deleted her original post. She was talking about how we're vortex sheep and attack people with stock cars like the stock GLI that was in the modified class at SnG. Thats pretty much it in a nutshell. Oh, and posted pics of her car showing us how stock is beautiful or whatever her point was....... I don't know because no was disagreeing in the first place.....
anyway, moving forward.
i have a crapload of work to do today.


----------



## giveitupandddance (Nov 3, 2006)

hey girls. 
it's wednesday. the end is near. haha.
i've got an enormous headache and looking at the computer screen is killing me. at least they keep the lights off here.. that helps. 
and in good news, i may have a new job soon! woooo!
my creative director left for a new company a couple of months ago, and asked me to come work for her.








tonight i'll be doctoring the resume and portfolio to send over. 
no more working contract! wooo.


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*

vortex sheep ??








buahahahaha





























but who cares







majority of the girls that post in here have stock cars







i even consider my car stock since its not modded to anything spectacular







but w/e
OooOOo la la







my boss ran out ! maybe ill get sum pics up


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (giveitupandddance)*


_Quote, originally posted by *giveitupandddance* »_hey girls. 
it's wednesday. the end is near. haha.
i've got an enormous headache and looking at the computer screen is killing me. at least they keep the lights off here.. that helps. 
and in good news, i may have a new job soon! woooo!
my creative director left for a new company a couple of months ago, and asked me to come work for her.








tonight i'll be doctoring the resume and portfolio to send over. 
no more working contract! wooo.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif congrats chika n lots of luck w it !!!















im f-in beat 2day .. i was passin out by the damn copier as the copies were printing














... ehhh







friday will b here soon


----------



## dog_poopie (May 27, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

whos going to volks fest.... i
its only a dollar for spectators. 
ill be there.. but it will probably rain.. so that means.. case of beer in car.. and rain slicker on ready to walk around drunk


----------



## giveitupandddance (Nov 3, 2006)

when/where? 
i read about it, but can't remember. 
i need a vacation. haha.


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (giveitupandddance)*

hello ladies


----------



## mk2eurogirl (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_hello ladies

good morning!! ugh i wish it was friday!!


----------



## dog_poopie (May 27, 2006)

*Re: (giveitupandddance)*


_Quote, originally posted by *giveitupandddance* »_when/where? 
i read about it, but can't remember. 
i need a vacation. haha.


volksfest is going to be good.. but definatly not a show to come from Michigan for.. 
its in campbelltown pa


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

i'll be at dust off in RI....i gotta drive all the way up by myself sat night...








couldnt get off work for sat.


----------



## giveitupandddance (Nov 3, 2006)

*Re: (dog_poopie)*

well, maybe i won't go then. 
haha.
i'm mostly just looking for an excuse for a vacation, but i don't think that's gonna happen for a while.


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (giveitupandddance)*


_Quote, originally posted by *giveitupandddance* »_well, maybe i won't go then. 
haha.
i'm mostly just looking for an excuse for a vacation, but i don't think that's gonna happen for a while.









come down to Ocean City for H2O, its still a long time away but its always a great time http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*

girls ! check out mah polishin skillz














3 months of sanding















before








after


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_girls ! check out mah polishin skillz














3 months of sanding















before








after










i might have to buy wheels for you to polish for me


----------



## mk3gtigirl (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

those fat 5's look sweet gixxie







awesome job on 'em
i'm here at school on a break between my classes...ughh i rather be at home though. friday is my last day of work! woo hoo! i'm so excited about that...i need some time to chill lol


----------



## mk3gtigirl (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_
come down to Ocean City for H2O, its still a long time away but its always a great time http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

h2O is the shiaaaaaat no doubt


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (mk3gtigirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk3gtigirl* »_those fat 5's look sweet gixxie







awesome job on 'em
i'm here at school on a break between my classes...ughh i rather be at home though. friday is my last day of work! woo hoo! i'm so excited about that...i need some time to chill lol









thanks much !!







i f-in http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif those wheels


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (dog_poopie)*

mk2eurogirl Welcome and sweet ride http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
What's up Girls? Haven't been on alot lately but still checking in







This rain that's coming is going to suck http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## shedrivesboris (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*

hey girls 
i paid my ticket today haha 
no fighting for this chick the video we have is worth the $54 fine IMO.


----------



## mk2eurogirl (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (shedrivesboris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shedrivesboris* »_hey girls 
i paid my ticket today haha 
no fighting for this chick the video we have is worth the $54 fine IMO.










what tix?


----------



## shedrivesboris (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: (mk2eurogirl)*

ughhh the ticket I got on the way to Show N Go this weekend !
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## mk2eurogirl (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (shedrivesboris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shedrivesboris* »_ughhh the ticket I got on the way to Show N Go this weekend !
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 


aww no goodies


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_girls ! check out mah polishin skillz














3 months of sanding















before








after










those look so AWESOME - at the show my BF was like wow look at those wheels and I was like yea they look awesome, then I realized that it was your car. 
They look so nice


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (mk3gtigirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk3gtigirl* »_
h2O is the shiaaaaaat no doubt

x2 the BF and I was just talking about this yesterday on where we wanted to stay


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*

We went into the city on Tuesday for that Subaru thing to go and meet Travis Pastrana - he seems so down to earth and was really nice the BF and I got his autograph and I took my picture with him.
I walked up to him and was like "can i drive your car" He didnt say no, but he was like "its not here"















For anyone who does not know who he is, he drives the Subaru rally car.


----------



## mk3gtigirl (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
x2 the BF and I was just talking about this yesterday on where we wanted to stay
















same with me! i dunno where to stay, what are u guys thinking? some friends of ours got a huge room at the HILTON








i was like no that's too expensive and i don't wanna sleep in a room with 10 boys


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (mk3gtigirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk3gtigirl* »_
same with me! i dunno where to stay, what are u guys thinking? some friends of ours got a huge room at the HILTON







i was like no that's too expensive and i don't wanna sleep in a room with 10 boys
















actually for the past two years we have stayed in the same hotel, we actually get the suite rooms and it is right next to the hilton







(so we can go and crash there hotel














) it is the 
Quality Inn Beach Front - they have reasonable rates and the hotel is pretty nice and parking is good there because it is all covered - its also right in the middle of everything it is right at the end and there are tons of people who bring there cars though there http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I am going to see if they will give me a discount for staying there for 2 years in a row - if not i might think about going over to the hilton






















http://www.qualityinnbeachfront.com/index.html


----------



## mk3gtigirl (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
I am going to see if they will give me a discount for staying there for 2 years in a row - if not i might think about going over to the hilton






















http://www.qualityinnbeachfront.com/index.html 








i don't blame ya! last year we stayed at the cayman suites http://www.caymansuites.com/ and i didn't like it...it was like sorta old and out-dated. it wasn't bad, but i don't think i'd stay again. i'm gonna look into this quality inn http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
oooh yea, the princess royale is another possibility - mini golf on the roof!


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (mk3gtigirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk3gtigirl* »_







i don't blame ya! last year we stayed at the cayman suites http://www.caymansuites.com/ and i didn't like it...it was like sorta old and out-dated. it wasn't bad, but i don't think i'd stay again. i'm gonna look into this quality inn http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
oooh yea, the princess royale is another possibility - mini golf on the roof!









but the princess royale is kind of far up - but the mini golf thing is kind of cool. Our hotel has a pool and stuff we usually go in there at night and drink with our friends. It has been a really decent hotel and the rooms are not terrible. We always get the room with the kitchen because I have food allergies and we cook dinner for our friends every night we are there so that I dont feel so left out because of my diet restrictions 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif - good times, I am getting so excited talking about it.


----------



## mk3gtigirl (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
but the princess royale is kind of far up - but the mini golf thing is kind of cool. Our hotel has a pool and stuff we usually go in there at night and drink with our friends. It has been a really decent hotel and the rooms are not terrible. We always get the room with the kitchen because I have food allergies and we cook dinner for our friends every night we are there so that I dont feel so left out because of my diet restrictions 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif - good times, I am getting so excited talking about it.
















awww, me too!







cayman suites was right across from hooters - so that was a prime location! we had friends at the ramada and their room was nice. and at the holiday inn express. i just don't know! lmao but that bus is free and you can get on & off anywhere so that helps if you don't wanna drive.
all i can say is GO-KARTS!!!!! (i'm really excited







)

_Quote, originally posted by *http://www.qualityinnbeachfront.com/* »_Three night minimum stay required from May thru October.
 whaaaaat


_Modified by mk3gtigirl at 7:53 AM 4-26-2007_


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (mk3gtigirl)*

We usually stay Friday, Saturday and Sunday - then leave on monday. Its just alot nicer to come back and not have to drive 6 hours to get home after showing all day http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
you have food allergies if you dont mind me asking what are you allergic to?


----------



## mk3gtigirl (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_We usually stay Friday, Saturday and Sunday - then leave on monday. Its just alot nicer to come back and not have to drive 6 hours to get home after showing all day http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
you have food allergies if you dont mind me asking what are you allergic to?

true...last year we only stayed 2 nights - 3 sounds way better!







of course. did you guys take the ferry at all? that place looks pretty good too, thanks for the recommendation http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif maybe if i tell the front desk you referred me you'll get a discount haha, we can only hope! 
nope, i don't have any food allergies...i know there was someone else who has them though


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (mk3gtigirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk3gtigirl* »_
true...last year we only stayed 2 nights - 3 sounds way better!







of course. did you guys take the ferry at all? that place looks pretty good too, thanks for the recommendation http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif maybe if i tell the front desk you referred me you'll get a discount haha, we can only hope! 
nope, i don't have any food allergies...i know there was someone else who has them though

no ferry, I actually drove for the first time last year and I made it in about 5:15 minutes from North shore Long Island!








3 nights are WAY better, we left really early on friday morning and was there before the afternoon. IT WAS GREAT! It was an extra day to drink!















Maybe if anyone else would like to go down on a friday that would be cool...although I really would like to do the "dagball run". I wanted to do it really bad last year and didn't so this year, I think its a must















any other girls thinking of doing the "dagball run"


----------



## dog_poopie (May 27, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*

im going down friday afternoon. with tons of my friends. 
i booked for friday night and saturday night... soo if you see my rabbit full of all my cloths and stuff at the show... and some one is trying to steal my ****... beat them up

im at the official MkV hotel
http://themk5motel.projekt-gib.com/
the spinnaker 

i booked months ago.


----------



## mk3gtigirl (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (dog_poopie)*

^^^^ that's awesome you guys have a website and everything http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (dog_poopie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dog_poopie* »_im going down friday afternoon. with tons of my friends. 
i booked for friday night and saturday night... soo if you see my rabbit full of all my cloths and stuff at the show... and some one is trying to steal my ****... beat them up

im at the official MkV hotel
http://themk5motel.projekt-gib.com/
the spinnaker 

i booked months ago.

I think my BF stayed there once and he actually slept on top of his clothes because he said the place was scary - i hope that they got better


----------



## dog_poopie (May 27, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
I think my BF stayed there once and he actually slept on top of his clothes because he said the place was scary - i hope that they got better 


hahah yeah.. ive heard things.. but honestly. im only going to be spending pass out time there... and the whole hotel is MkV guys / gals... so it shouldn't be to bad... fun wise... not health safety wise.


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (dog_poopie)*

Good Morning Everyone http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (dog_poopie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dog_poopie* »_

hahah yeah.. ive heard things.. but honestly. im only going to be spending pass out time there... and the whole hotel is MkV guys / gals... so it shouldn't be to bad... fun wise... not health safety wise.


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_Good Morning Everyone http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

morning ROSIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*

What the hell happened to this nice weather we were having







Its all cold and gloomy now


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (RS21400)*

morning girls


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*

What's up Amanda & Polska?


----------



## mk3gtigirl (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_What the hell happened to this nice weather we were having







Its all cold and gloomy now









bah!





















it does suck...i want mr. sun!!


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (mk3gtigirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk3gtigirl* »_
bah!





















it does suck...i want mr. sun!!









Me to i like mr. sun him and I go way back


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_What's up Amanda & Polska? 

nothing much just working, but my boss has been really cranky for the past week







I just really dont want to be here right now
what up polska


----------



## mk3gtigirl (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (Minibabe)*

ughhh i have a headache and my eyes burn


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_What's up Amanda & Polska? 


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
what up polska 

not much, just dropped my Econ 301 class


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_
not much, just dropped my Econ 301 class









NICE!


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*

I HATE WORK! I wish I can stay home and get paid or win the lottery http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_I HATE WORK! I wish I can stay home and get paid or win the lottery http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I have never played lotto......maybe i should try my luck - Rosie if I win you can come live with me and we can play with our dubs and puppies all day long


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
I have never played lotto......maybe i should try my luck - Rosie if I win you can come live with me and we can play with our dubs and puppies all day long























Sounds good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*

buahaha another pic from SnG








tis me n my best friend







i told her 2 enter her VW in the POS class but she said no


----------



## shedrivesboris (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

haha i can see some LV Dubbers behind you!
ugh so i almost got killed this morning on the way here, I was in the fast lane doing 80 and i am coming up on an on ramp, and these two cars pulled out from the on ramp and pulled right into the fast lane, doing 40 WTF?! so i slammed on the breaks and seriously there was like maybe 5 inches from my front bumper to their rear, and the van behind me had to slam on his brakes also, it was such a bunch of BS.
worse part, I wasn't even driving my jetta, I was in the beetle, mine's in the shop today getting new brakes....go figure.


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (shedrivesboris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shedrivesboris* »_haha i can see some LV Dubbers behind you!
ugh so i almost got killed this morning on the way here, I was in the fast lane doing 80 and i am coming up on an on ramp, and these two cars pulled out from the on ramp and pulled right into the fast lane, doing 40 WTF?! so i slammed on the breaks and seriously there was like maybe 5 inches from my front bumper to their rear, and the van behind me had to slam on his brakes also, it was such a bunch of BS.
worse part, I wasn't even driving my jetta, I was in the beetle, mine's in the shop today getting new brakes....go figure.

That sucks I hate when people do that crap...atleast nothing happened http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_buahaha another pic from SnG








tis me n my best friend







i told her 2 enter her VW in the POS class but she said no































I have the picture that we took over at the VWfixx booth.....i have to download the camera a post it up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Nice picture - your friend was really nice what kind of vw does she drive?
It was cool how you guys matched http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Minibabe at 11:47 AM 4-26-2007_


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_
That sucks I hate when people do that crap...atleast nothing happened http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

x2 people are the su*k when they do that















glad to hear you are ok though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_buahaha another pic from SnG








tis me n my best friend







i told her 2 enter her VW in the POS class but she said no































Cute pic of u 2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jim Dangle (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: (RS21400)*

Hiiiiiii giiiiiirls.


----------



## shedrivesboris (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_ i told her 2 enter her VW in the POS class but she said no 

haha i was tryin' to get my car into that but no had to go into modified and lost
haha
whatev my car was still making sexy time


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (shedrivesboris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shedrivesboris* »_haha i can see some LV Dubbers behind you!
ugh so i almost got killed this morning on the way here, I was in the fast lane doing 80 and i am coming up on an on ramp, and these two cars pulled out from the on ramp and pulled right into the fast lane, doing 40 WTF?! so i slammed on the breaks and seriously there was like maybe 5 inches from my front bumper to their rear, and the van behind me had to slam on his brakes also, it was such a bunch of BS.
worse part, I wasn't even driving my jetta, I was in the beetle, mine's in the shop today getting new brakes....go figure.

i f-in hate ppl like that !














ugh !


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
I have the picture that we took over at the VWfixx booth.....i have to download the camera a post it up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Nice picture - your friend was really nice what kind of vw does she drive?
It was cool how you guys matched http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif yea post it up i wanna see those pix !!! 
yea my friend is a doll but she ran off to find her other half







so she wasnt there 4 our pic http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
she has a black mk4 golf thats been beaten to pieces







thats our beater








its got cracked mirrors, cracked windshield, gummed/burn up interior, dents/scratches galore, a reverse spare wheel well cuz she got rearended, a flat black bumper thats now chippin bc she never put on clear coat, and bent up steelies














AND it smells like an ashtray


----------



## mk3gtigirl (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
she has a black mk4 golf thats been beaten to pieces







thats our beater








its got cracked mirrors, cracked windshield, gummed/burn up interior, dents/scratches galore, a reverse spare wheel well cuz she got rearended, a flat black bumper thats now chippin bc she never put on clear coat, and bent up steelies














AND it smells like an ashtray









perfect candidate for the POS class!







i would purposely buy a ****tay-ass vw just for that class...c'mon, it's funny!


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (shedrivesboris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shedrivesboris* »_
haha i was tryin' to get my car into that but no had to go into modified and lost
haha
whatev my car was still making sexy time


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (mk3gtigirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk3gtigirl* »_
perfect candidate for the POS class!







i would purposely buy a ****tay-ass vw just for that class...c'mon, it's funny!

i know !! thats y i told her 2 do it !!


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif yea post it up i wanna see those pix !!! 
yea my friend is a doll but she ran off to find her other half







so she wasnt there 4 our pic http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
she has a black mk4 golf thats been beaten to pieces







thats our beater








its got cracked mirrors, cracked windshield, gummed/burn up interior, dents/scratches galore, a reverse spare wheel well cuz she got rearended, a flat black bumper thats now chippin bc she never put on clear coat, and bent up steelies














AND it smells like an ashtray
















It needs some Lovin'


----------



## mk2eurogirl (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*

its nice and warm in california!! <33


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (mk2eurogirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2eurogirl* »_its nice and warm in california!! <33 

thanks for rubbing it in















- soon enough it will be nice here


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (mk3gtigirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk3gtigirl* »_
perfect candidate for the POS class!







i would purposely buy a ****tay-ass vw just for that class...c'mon, it's funny!

x2


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
thanks for rubbing it in















- soon enough it will be nice here 

x2


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

sum more eyecandy


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_sum more eyecandy



















NICE picture http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jim Dangle (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
NICE picture http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

if you're a mini trucker


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*

polska took that one http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (Jim Dangle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jim Dangle* »_
if you're a mini trucker


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*

chika send me the pix !!







i cant wait 2 see em hahaha








this one was funny ...







... polska got so mad cuz random ppl stopped n took pix while my friend was tryin 2 take couple shots of us by my car


----------



## Jim Dangle (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_









Airbrushings for minitrucks.


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (Jim Dangle)*























had to tho ... my euro plates didnt come in time








europlate > airbrushed plate > regular plate > holes in rubstrip


----------



## Jim Dangle (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_






















had to tho ... my euro plates didnt come in time








europlate > airbrushed plate > regular plate > holes in rubstrip









my plate > all


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (Jim Dangle)*

pffftttttt


----------



## Jim Dangle (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

You know its true.


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (Jim Dangle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jim Dangle* »_
Airbrushings for minitrucks. 


What are you talking about, you need to get your facts straight. Airbrushing isn't for mini-trucks...Not a real one atleast and you can have it on anything if that's your taste. Don't mock mini-truckin








Gixxie I think your airbriushed plate looked good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif & sweet pix of your car







I"ll get mine up soon just had them sent to me cuz I forgot my camera.















Some people I tell ya.


----------



## Jim Dangle (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_

What are you talking about, you need to get your facts straight. Airbrushing isn't for mini-trucks...Not a real one atleast and you can have it on anything if that's your taste. Don't mock mini-truckin








Gixxie I think your airbriushed plate looked good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif & sweet pix of your car







I"ll get mine up soon just had them sent to me cuz I forgot my camera.















Some people I tell ya.

aha, geez. Did I strike a nerve?


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (Jim Dangle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jim Dangle* »_
aha, geez. Did I strike a nerve? 


No I just can't stand ignorance and don't be coming into a *Girl's Lounge* talking smack


----------



## Jim Dangle (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_

No I just can't stand ignorance and don't be coming into a *Girl's Lounge* talking smack









Ha, jesus. relax. I am a girl.


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_

What are you talking about, you need to get your facts straight. Airbrushing isn't for mini-trucks...Not a real one atleast and you can have it on anything if that's your taste. Don't mock mini-truckin








Gixxie I think your airbriushed plate looked good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif & sweet pix of your car







I"ll get mine up soon just had them sent to me cuz I forgot my camera.















Some people I tell ya.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif















post ur pix rosie ! cuz i didnt even see ur car @ the show so im very eager 2 c what it looks like







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (Jim Dangle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jim Dangle* »_
Ha, jesus. relax. I am a girl. 

Alright cool that your a chick but we like to keep it clean in here and we all get along so we don't like any hostility against others. I guess I figured you were a guy cuz your name but besides the point...Over and done with. So what do you drive?
Gixxie I will as soon as I get a chance when I get home sometime tonight. I have an interview today after work then a car show to be at http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (Jim Dangle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jim Dangle* »_
Ha, jesus. relax. I am a girl.


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
























x2 I'm alittle skeptical on that


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_

x2 I'm alittle skeptical on that
























No making fun of gixxie's plate - i thought that it looked really nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_















No making fun of gixxie's plate - i thought that it looked really nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Me 2, I thought it was different and a good idea. Props for being different, that's what its all about http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jim Dangle (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: (RS21400)*

My names ali and I drive a mkv gti.


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (Jim Dangle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jim Dangle* »_My names ali and I drive a mkv gti. 

Sweet post up some pictures...boy did u get off on the wrong foot.


----------



## !millertime (May 19, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_ So what do you drive?

purple helmet.


----------



## Jim Dangle (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_
Sweet post up some pictures...boy did u get off on the wrong foot.









Heres me: (im the short one, hehe! )








And my car:


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (!millertime)*


_Quote, originally posted by *!millertime* »_
purple helmet.









riiiigggghhhhttt!


----------



## !millertime (May 19, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*

sorry, i was just joking.
i just found this thread, glad to know of a place where i can chit chat with other dub girls.


----------



## miss vdub (May 26, 2004)

welcome ali


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (!millertime)*


_Quote, originally posted by *!millertime* »_sorry, i was just joking.
i just found this thread, glad to know of a place where i can chit chat with other dub girls.










http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Nice car Ali....you have anything done to it yet?


----------



## Jim Dangle (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Nice car Ali....you have anything done to it yet?









Yep! I put some pretty wheels on her http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (miss vdub)*












































im being skeptical of this


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_











































im being skeptical of this










Me 2 but what can we do








Ali where was that picture of with you in it? And what show was that at with your car?


----------



## Jim Dangle (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_

Me 2 but what can we do








Ali where was that picture of with you in it? And what show was that at with your car?

Thats me and the girls from work.. 
the photo's from this past weekend at showngo


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (Jim Dangle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jim Dangle* »_
Thats me and the girls from work.. 
the photo's from this past weekend at showngo









What do you do for work? Sweet I showed at SnG, too! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif What's Jim Dangle?


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (Jim Dangle)*

the moderator is here


----------



## Jim Dangle (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_
What do you do for work? Sweet I showed at SnG, too! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif What's Jim Dangle?

We work in productions/entertainment... we do plays, and acts on stage. I'm just the coordinator. 
Jim Dangle is from that show Reno 911. I love it! his short shorts are so funny.


----------



## !millertime (May 19, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*

me


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (Jim Dangle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jim Dangle* »_
We work in productions/entertainment... we do plays, and acts on stage. I'm just the coordinator. 
Jim Dangle is from that show Reno 911. I love it! his short shorts are so funny.









Cool sounds like a fun job http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (Jim Dangle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jim Dangle* »_My names ali and I drive a mkv gti. 

whats up Shylo


----------



## AliciaVR6 (May 6, 2003)

*Re: (Jim Dangle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jim Dangle* »_we do plays, and acts on stage. I'm just the coordinator. 

wow, both plays AND acts on stage?


----------



## Jim Dangle (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: (AliciaVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AliciaVR6* »_
wow, both plays AND acts on stage? 

Listen dont get personal with me and get the thread locked. What happened between Jamie and I has nothing to do with this. Grow up.


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_
whats up Shylo


----------



## Jim Dangle (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_









Just a stage name. No worries.


----------



## AliciaVR6 (May 6, 2003)

*Re: (Jim Dangle)*

i can't even think of a reply to that.


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (!millertime)*


_Quote, originally posted by *!millertime* »_me

















I want one !


----------



## Jim Dangle (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
I want one !

omg a rado would probably look so good on you!! http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## !millertime (May 19, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_I want one !

She's so fun to drive! I nicknamed her Gina. Because she is a G60. I'm hoping to get some rims on for the summer!


----------



## MadBuny (Mar 22, 2004)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_









OMG I want one... or both...








Good to see the Girlz reppin the Dub Scene. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (Jim Dangle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_
whats up Shylo










_Quote, originally posted by *Jim Dangle* »_
Just a stage name. No worries. 

get out of my thread







go hang out in the mk4 forums.


----------



## Jim Dangle (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
get out of my thread







go hang out in the mk4 forums.

I would, but people in there have airbrushed license plates.


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (Jim Dangle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jim Dangle* »_
I would, but people in there have airbrushed license plates.


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (Jim Dangle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jim Dangle* »_
I would, but people in there have airbrushed license plates.


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (!millertime)*


_Quote, originally posted by *!millertime* »_
She's so fun to drive! I nicknamed her Gina. Because she is a G60. I'm hoping to get some rims on for the summer!
















My bf has a turbo G60 I love to drive it


But it now sits like this 

the new and old engine


----------



## R0ckstar (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_
whats up Shylo









you mean this guy?


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (Jim Dangle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jim Dangle* »_
I would, but people in there have airbrushed license plates.









id totally respond but i dont feel like getting banned 2day






















rofl @ rockstar


----------



## Jim Dangle (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
id totally respond but i dont feel like getting banned 2day






















rofl @ rockstar


















http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (Jim Dangle)*

thats so awesome !!! i should have him flame brush ur car


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

buahahaha theres tools in the thread


----------



## AliciaVR6 (May 6, 2003)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

there most certainly are


----------



## R0ckstar (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
rofl @ rockstar

















does he kinda look like this....


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (R0ckstar)*


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*








sum idiots need a hobby


----------



## Jim Dangle (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_







sum idiots need a hobby 

Can you give it a rest, you're going to getthe thread locked.


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (Jim Dangle)*

did u not hear me the 1st time i told u to get the hell outta my thread







so get to it.


----------



## Jim Dangle (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

LuV ThA DuB


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (Jim Dangle)*

enough is enough, this is a girls thread


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (Jim Dangle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jim Dangle* »_LuV ThA DuB

please get out


----------



## Jim Dangle (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_enough is enough, this is a girls thread

Not hard to tell. 
Bye girls.


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*
















hey amanda ... who else took pix @ SnG ?? did tania take sum or was it ur cam ??


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_















hey amanda ... who else took pix @ SnG ?? did tania take sum or was it ur cam ??









I know that i took two - and I think that maybe one of the guys in her club had taken some also. But I dont know who it was, I am sure that she could find out. And I think there was a random person also







- def. not sure who he was















I can give you copies when I get home tonight http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Minibabe at 4:29 PM 4-26-2007_


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*








dont u juss love random ppl















but yea cant wait 2 c em







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_







dont u juss love random ppl















but yea cant wait 2 c em







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 















at least he is gone now








if you pm me your email i will send you the high res ones, otherwise they get resized on hostdub


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*

trust me they never go away


----------



## not that pretty (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_sum more eyecandy


















I personally think the plate is cute and has loads of character!








Good on ya!


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
this one was funny ...







... polska got so mad cuz random ppl stopped n took pix while my friend was tryin 2 take couple shots of us by my car
























it took a few people to hold me back from taking that guys camera and shoving it so far up his ass he wouldnt want to take a picture ever again


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_
it took a few people to hold me back from taking that guys camera and shoving it so far up his ass he wouldnt want to take a picture ever again









Thats pretty funny


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (not that pretty)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif thanks







trust me its not like imna lose sleep over sum tool


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
Thats pretty funny
















i come w bodyguards


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif thanks







trust me its not like imna lose sleep over sum tool









I know I wont


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
I know I wont


----------



## !millertime (May 19, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_it took a few people to hold me back from taking that guys camera and shoving it so far up his ass he wouldnt want to take a picture ever again









tough guy!


----------



## Jim Dangle (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: (!millertime)*

That guy should have known that he wasnt allowed to take pics of two girls screaming for attention by posing in front of a car in matching sweat pants.


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

plus FYI







the guy who was takin the pics is a friend of mine and I ASKED him to take the pics for me


----------



## !millertime (May 19, 2006)

*Re: (Jim Dangle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jim Dangle* »_That guy should have known that he wasnt allowed to take pics of two girls screaming for attention by posing in front of a car in matching sweat pants. 

hahahahahhaha


----------



## mk3gtigirl (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (!millertime)*

woah, wtf...i left work early. what's this BS going on in here?!














if you don't have anything nice to say - then don't say anything at all (but i'm sure your mom told you that already







)
c'mon, 94 pages in and somebody has to try to ruin it?







...not gonna happen


----------



## BunnyBeater (Jun 15, 2006)

*Re: (mk3gtigirl)*

shylo....wtf are you doing in our little girls thread screaming for attention?? :rollseyes:

leesh..you can stay..even if you make fun of people...

ed and ali gotta go.....sry guys. i MAKE THE RULES ROUND' HERR!!
love, Amy G.


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (mk3gtigirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk3gtigirl* »_woah, wtf...i left work early. what's this BS going on in here?!














if you don't have anything nice to say - then don't say anything at all (but i'm sure your mom told you that already







)
c'mon, 94 pages in and somebody has to try to ruin it?







...not gonna happen









sum people juss need more things to fill out their day than come in and ruin threads for others


----------



## BunnyBeater (Jun 15, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

i know each of these boys, personally, they are a handfull...but extremely cool guys....they just are bringing some of the mid atlantic forum love over here...if you ever visit the MA is like survival of the fittest. I swear.


----------



## x0xGTix0x (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_








sum people juss need more things to fill out their day than come in and ruin threads for others









NO TRANSVESTITES ALLOW LOL


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (BunnyBeater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BunnyBeater* »_i know each of these boys, personally, they are a handfull...but extremely cool guys....they just are bringing some of the mid atlantic forum love over here...if you ever visit the MA is like survival of the fittest. I swear.









then they can keep their antics in those threads


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (x0xGTix0x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x0xGTix0x* »_
NO TRANSVESTITES ALLOW LOL









buahahahahahaha














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## x0xGTix0x (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
buahahahahahaha














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

heheheh


----------



## mk3gtigirl (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (x0xGTix0x)*

i hadda get a new bellybutton ring







i was cleaning my VW one so i put another one in and it broke off in the shower








http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif and the original one i got it pierced with i can't fit the ball on














http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif so i went to the mall and got a new one







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif but my VW one is still my fave and i want another one but i can't find them anywhere anymore


----------



## x0xGTix0x (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: (mk3gtigirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk3gtigirl* »_i hadda get a new bellybutton ring







i was cleaning my VW one so i put another one in and it broke off in the shower







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif and the original one i got it pierced with i can't fit the ball on














http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif so i went to the mall and got a new one







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif but my VW one is still my fave and i want another one but i can't find them anywhere anymore









SWEEEET i thought i was the only girl that had a VW belly ring lol 
ive had that one for 3 years... i just recently changed to a dangly one


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (mk3gtigirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk3gtigirl* »_i hadda get a new bellybutton ring







i was cleaning my VW one so i put another one in and it broke off in the shower







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif and the original one i got it pierced with i can't fit the ball on














http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif so i went to the mall and got a new one







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif but my VW one is still my fave and i want another one but i can't find them anywhere anymore









keep checkin ebay







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif thats where i got mine from ... if u dont find one juss keep lookinit up evenually it'll get reposted


----------



## x0xGTix0x (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
keep checkin ebay







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif thats where i got mine from ... if u dont find one juss keep lookinit up evenually it'll get reposted









yea... i had a VW tongue ring but i couldn't wear it bc it was too big... but then SOMEONE STOLE it from me








now that i can't find... the vw belly rings get relisted all the time


----------



## mk3gtigirl (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
keep checkin ebay







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif thats where i got mine from ... if u dont find one juss keep lookinit up evenually it'll get reposted









i looked a few times a while ago - gotta look again. the 1st one i got was from some body jewelry company in florida but now they don't sell 'em http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## GLIprep (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: (mk3gtigirl)*

i <3 shylo. [just don't cause trouble in here. it was good seeing you on sunday though!] hahahhaa. OLD pic. many many waterfests ago.


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (GLIprep)*

How's it going girls...so much drama...I think its funny that boys want to be in a girls thread cuz they have nothing better to do...


----------



## dog_poopie (May 27, 2006)

i laid down to watch tv at 5...

and i just woke up.. 
i was like wtf


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (dog_poopie)*

I need some sleep right about now but I'm waiting for my pix to upload so I can post some of my car from Show N Go....then off to bed when my man gets home


----------



## DedRok (Feb 16, 2004)

*Re: (RS21400)*

I love how pretty all the girl's signatures are. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_















hey amanda ... who else took pix @ SnG ?? did tania take sum or was it ur cam ??









ok, here are the pics i have of the gals...
sorry for the small pics, i'm trying to get bigger versions from Kevin.
















guess who.....








yes i was putting makeup on her.....don't ask, i work with Cosmetics.








a little dark, but eh.








and the cutest baby girl, Prada. haha...
















^what we chilled by all day....movies...movies...and more movies....
more pics here
http://defiance.cynikal.net/ga...=9540


_Modified by MissVeeDub at 11:19 PM 4-26-2007_


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*









haha look at my sis joining in on the madness http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*

Gixxie, Im sorry I got home pretty late from work last night and just ate dinner and went to bed








I will do it tonight when I get home, I leave at 5:00 today so I will have time. 
Please dont be mad


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_








haha look at my sis joining in on the madness http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









corrupting at an early age


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (dog_poopie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dog_poopie* »_i laid down to watch tv at 5...

and i just woke up.. 
i was like wtf 

dont u hate when that happens















sumtimes when i get home from work and lay down i dont wake up till like 6am the next day


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_I need some sleep right about now but I'm waiting for my pix to upload so I can post some of my car from Show N Go....then off to bed when my man gets home









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif post em i wanna see !!








i still cant believe i didnt see ur car @ SnG







ugh !


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_








haha look at my sis joining in on the madness http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









figure .... ur sis was there but iza wondered off







pffftttt !








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif deff good times !! cant wait for the VWFixx meet up in Bear Mountain so we can take more pix







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_Gixxie, Im sorry I got home pretty late from work last night and just ate dinner and went to bed








I will do it tonight when I get home, I leave at 5:00 today so I will have time. 
Please dont be mad









aw !







its okie hun http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif whenever ya get a chance


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
figure .... ur sis was there but iza wondered off







pffftttt !








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif deff good times !! cant wait for the VWFixx meet up in Bear Mountain so we can take more pix







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Yea, I can wait for that also - I hope that its a good day http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I will bring my camera and see if I can bring the video camera along with the tri-pod, maybe we can get some really nice pictures!


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
aw !







its okie hun http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif whenever ya get a chance









THANKS!


----------



## mk3gtigirl (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (Minibabe)*

morning everybody! it's my last day at work







and what a rainy day it is, ugh.
side note- so i emailed that jewelry company i originally ordered my VW belly button ring from and this is the reply i get, 
"Hi,
We don't sell them anymore, sorry. VW were not too happy about VW belly
rings it seems and we were told not to sell them any more. Sorry!"
i was like, well if i woulda known that i'd have bought 10 of 'em!







damn that sucks


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
Yea, I can wait for that also - I hope that its a good day http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I will bring my camera and see if I can bring the video camera along with the tri-pod, maybe we can get some really nice pictures!

don't forget the date was changed.








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
it's actually better, now we don't have to compete with memorial day weekend families bbqing at 7am lol


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MissVeeDub* »_
don't forget the date was changed.








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
it's actually better, now we don't have to compete with memorial day weekend families bbqing at 7am lol

Just changed it on my calender http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I am gonna need to cruise up with people because my BF will most likely not be going








So finding a cruise would be cool http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*

Good Morning Girls








Gixxie I'm going to work on posting pix of my car from SnG...I have to be careful today, everyone's in the office but I won't be here much longer. Hopefully the new job I can still use the computer


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_Good Morning Girls








Gixxie I'm going to work on posting pix of my car from SnG...I have to be careful today, everyone's in the office but I won't be here much longer. Hopefully the new job I can still use the computer










oh no! what if you can't post on vortex while you are at work......what are we gonna do with out you








that have to give you access to the internet


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
oh no! what if you can't post on vortex while you are at work......what are we gonna do with out you








that have to give you access to the internet
















I know theyve internet but I don't know how strict or how busy I will be...not at first though but maybe when I get used to it I can...or I will have to bring in my wireless lab top...hahaha I can always find a way


----------



## GLIprep (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MissVeeDub* »_don't forget the date was changed.










you know that's the date of Superjam at Maplegrove? annual show that alot attend...


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (GLIprep)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLIprep* »_
you know that's the date of Superjam at Maplegrove? annual show that alot attend...









Uh oh








What's the Maplegrove show..I saw ur plaque from winning last time I'm guessing...congrats! But I hear about it but know nothing about it.


----------



## AliciaVR6 (May 6, 2003)

*Re: (BunnyBeater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BunnyBeater* »_leesh..you can stay..even if you make fun of people...


hahahaha http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_
..or I will have to bring in my wireless lab top...hahaha I can always find a way









thats my girl


----------



## mk3gtigirl (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_Good Morning Girls








Gixxie I'm going to work on posting pix of my car from SnG...I have to be careful today, everyone's in the office but I won't be here much longer. Hopefully the new job I can still use the computer










rosie you got a new job? where at?


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: (GLIprep)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLIprep* »_you know that's the date of Superjam at Maplegrove? annual show that alot attend...

We don't have much control over when it is as Bear Mountain is incharge of providing us the date. They changed the original date to benefit us and give us reserved space as well as a permit. Wasn't happening on Memorial Day weekend.
It's all good, we're not expecting hundreds to show up anyway. It's a small BBQ/GTG just to relax and enjoy the scenery at.










_Modified by MissVeeDub at 9:24 AM 4-27-2007_


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (mk3gtigirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk3gtigirl* »_
rosie you got a new job? where at?

I still have to go back one more time I'm sure I got it. Its off exit 10 from 287. I will be working at the same place as my man at a Candy Factory


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_
I still have to go back one more time I'm sure I got it. Its off exit 10 from 287. I will be working at the same place as my man at a Candy Factory









that sounds really cool what department will you be working in 
you can save gas and commute together (so jealous of you I wish that I could do that my BF has a diesel







)


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (mk3gtigirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk3gtigirl* »_morning everybody! it's my last day at work







and what a rainy day it is, ugh.
side note- so i emailed that jewelry company i originally ordered my VW belly button ring from and this is the reply i get, 
"Hi,
We don't sell them anymore, sorry. VW were not too happy about VW belly
rings it seems and we were told not to sell them any more. Sorry!"
i was like, well if i woulda known that i'd have bought 10 of 'em!







damn that sucks

keep lookin on ebay







they deff have em there


----------



## dog_poopie (May 27, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*

so crazy night last night..
i was reading all the posts that were from like page 90 - 93.. i was so drunk .. i was trying to post but i wasnt logged in.. haha 
i was at my friends place


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_Good Morning Girls








Gixxie I'm going to work on posting pix of my car from SnG...I have to be careful today, everyone's in the office but I won't be here much longer. Hopefully the new job I can still use the computer
























u better have the net rosie i swear 2 god


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (dog_poopie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dog_poopie* »_so crazy night last night..
i was reading all the posts that were from like page 90 - 93.. i was so drunk .. i was trying to post but i wasnt logged in.. haha 
i was at my friends place 

thats classic





















have one for me next time


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
that sounds really cool what department will you be working in 
you can save gas and commute together (so jealous of you I wish that I could do that my BF has a diesel







)

Yeah he will be an hour difference of going in earlier and leaving an hour earlier but I'll see what I can do about that.







I will be an Inventory Manager/Accountant in the offices for the whole factory leading a small team of helpers http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MissVeeDub* »_
We don't have much control over when it is as Bear Mountain is incharge of providing us the date. They changed the original date to benefit us and give us reserved space as well as a permit. Wasn't happening on Memorial Day weekend.
It's all good, we're not expecting hundreds to show up anyway. It's a small BBQ/GTG just to relax and enjoy the scenery at.









_Modified by MissVeeDub at 9:24 AM 4-27-2007_

u know i b there no matter what







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (dog_poopie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dog_poopie* »_so crazy night last night..
i was reading all the posts that were from like page 90 - 93.. i was so drunk .. i was trying to post but i wasnt logged in.. haha 
i was at my friends place 

pretty interesting huh drew?















hahahaha hope ya had a







for me too


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_
Yeah he will be an hour difference of going in earlier and leaving an hour earlier but I'll see what I can do about that.







I will be an Inventory Manager/Accountant in the offices for the whole factory leading a small team of helpers http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

that sounds all important - thats really cool, good luck with the second interview 
I am sure you will get it (url wishes you luck also







)


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*

Here are some pictures frm Show N Go:










& sporting my Dub Girls Sicker http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_










my bad I owned a page this morning 







to the girls lounge


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
that sounds all important - thats really cool, good luck with the second interview 
I am sure you will get it (url wishes you luck also







)


Thanks








and for the record no offense if this is anyone's car but what were you thinking:


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_

Thanks








and for the record no offense if this is anyone's car but what were you thinking:


















at least hide the neon








and clear coat the taillights








but the car is really shiny http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*

pics are swesome rosie !! fat 5s ftgdmfw !!! http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif








i http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif ur car







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif and ur not even started w it












































posin it up by Madonnas car !! WooT WooT !!


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
at least hide the neon








and clear coat the taillights








but the car is really shiny http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

yea i dunno about the neon







but then again im the one w a airbrushed plate


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
yea i dunno about the neon







but then again im the one w a airbrushed plate


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
yea i dunno about the neon







but then again im the one w a airbrushed plate


















That's what I was pointing out...the neon..your not suppose to be able to see them


----------



## dog_poopie (May 27, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
pretty interesting huh drew?















hahahaha hope ya had a







for me too


















i think i had maybe 2 or 3 in the name of the dub girls.. 
but i know i def had like 7 or 8 in the name of ME haha ..


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (dog_poopie)*


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (dog_poopie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dog_poopie* »_

i think i had maybe 2 or 3 in the name of the dub girls.. 
but i know i def had like 7 or 8 in the name of ME haha .. 















niiiice !


----------



## mk3gtigirl (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_
I still have to go back one more time I'm sure I got it. Its off exit 10 from 287. I will be working at the same place as my man at a Candy Factory









i wanna work @ a candy factory! that is awesome!







i hope ya get it







ur a smart girl http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (mk3gtigirl)*

i remember when i worked at a chokolate factory







ugh ! after 3 days i felt like puking at the smell of chokolate








rosie i hope u work in an office n not out n the warehouse like i did














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mk3gtigirl (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_i remember when i worked at a chokolate factory







ugh ! after 3 days i felt like puking at the smell of chokolate
















as soon as i read that i thought about the i love lucy episode where her and ethel worked at a chocolate factory and they were hiding the chocolate pieces in their uniforms


----------



## mk3gtigirl (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (mk3gtigirl)*


----------



## GLIprep (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_







Uh oh








What's the Maplegrove show..I saw ur plaque from winning last time I'm guessing...congrats! But I hear about it but know nothing about it.

here is the Superjam website/show info.
http://www.gti16v.com/mohnsho.htm
there is drag racing and showing and swap meet. etc. it's one of my favorites. smaller show, but i go every year.


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (mk3gtigirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk3gtigirl* »_


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*

anyone gonna go to this BBQ?
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3029782


----------



## mk3gtigirl (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_anyone gonna go to this BBQ?
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3029782 

i was thinking about it - i need a euro rebar and this guy near the park is selling one so i might meet up with him to get it at the bbq..are you going?


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (mk3gtigirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk3gtigirl* »_
i was thinking about it - i need a euro rebar and this guy near the park is selling one so i might meet up with him to get it at the bbq..are you going?

most likely, the BF and I have gone before and it was fun - he just mentioned it to me today so I am game if other people go http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*

What crappy Friday this is http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*

Check out some of the pictures I took from the car show yesterday that my boyfriend sponsers:
http://****************.com/smile/star.gif http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3192964 http://****************.com/smile/star.gif


----------



## mk3gtigirl (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_What crappy Friday this is http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

x2 but i think it should clear up for the weekend


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (mk3gtigirl)*

we're supposta get 5 inhces of rain 2day


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_we're supposta get 5 inhces of rain 2day
















i think i got 5 inches b/w last night and this morning before i left work - it started raining this morning so hard it woke me up b/c it was hitting the house so hard








Then I get to work and it looked like it didn't even drizzle over there








The north shore of LI got hit real hard this morning


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*

rain + thunderstorm + fire alarm at 4am all bc sum drunk tool at the dorm burned pasta = THE SUCK !


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_rain + thunderstorm + fire alarm at 4am all bc sum drunk tool at the dorm burned pasta = THE SUCK !









the wonders of college 







its horrible how people cant use a microwave


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*

well







..... i kinda .....







sorta ......







burned popcorn once







i coulda swore the fire alarm would go off too


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (Minibabe)*

good afternoon ladies


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_well







..... i kinda .....







sorta ......







burned popcorn once







i coulda swore the fire alarm would go off too









confession time......
my sister burned popcorn like last month and the microwave STILL smells like burnt popcorn.....she left it in for 4 minutes















I think the house smelt for 2 days or something like that








Its ok gixxie....we will forgive you for burning popcorn once


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_good afternoon ladies

hi what happened to good morning


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
hi what happened to good morning
















its after 12


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_
its after 12









lazy bum















- wish that was me


----------



## mk3gtigirl (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_rain + thunderstorm + fire alarm at 4am all bc sum drunk tool at the dorm burned pasta = THE SUCK !









oh damn







i can imagine
how do u burn pasta


----------



## kaitisland (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

its surprisingly nice up here today, high 50's and sun. it rained the past two days. 
its my birthday too, woot.


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (oh tell me lies)*

*



































HAPPY BIRTHDAY GIRL !!!!



































*








so watcha gonna be up2 2day ??







goin out anywhere special ?


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_

Thanks








and for the record no offense if this is anyone's car but what were you thinking:



















that is for...ummm...damn it i cant even think of a smartass remark for that


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

Happy b-day


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (Minibabe)*

check out my thread http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3205442


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (oh tell me lies)*

http://****************.com/smile/star.gif Happy Birthday Girlie http://****************.com/smile/star.gif


----------



## Jmatto (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: (RS21400)*

good afternoon ladies just dropping in to say hello....
and apparently owning a page


----------



## kaitisland (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_*



































HAPPY BIRTHDAY GIRL !!!!



































*








so watcha gonna be up2 2day ??







goin out anywhere special ? 


thanks everyone for the bday wishes. 
dinner with the fam then downtown to celebrate








presents tomorrow, my dad bought me a whole set of tools, a jack and a creeper.







i can't wait.


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (oh tell me lies)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oh tell me lies* »_

thanks everyone for the bday wishes. 
dinner with the fam then downtown to celebrate








presents tomorrow, my dad bought me a whole set of tools, a jack and a creeper.







i can't wait. 

sweet http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif always nice to get tool you can actually use http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (Jmatto)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jmatto* »_good afternoon ladies just dropping in to say hello....
and apparently owning a page










What's up Joe?


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_check out my thread http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3205442

talkin about promoting it


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
talkin about promoting it






























http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I wouldn't have seen it...I have a hard time keeping up with my saved threads nevermind looking for new ones


----------



## Jmatto (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_

What's up Joe?

chilln doing nothing and audizine and vortex are slow right now so should be looking for a job but lol to lazy


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (Jmatto)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jmatto* »_
chilln doing nothing and audizine and vortex are slow right now so should be looking for a job but lol to lazy 

Your not going back to the one you had? Yea I can't wait to get out of work, hahaha!


----------



## shedrivesboris (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: (Jmatto)*

hey girls, good afternoon, have a good weekend, be safe, have fun, and i have a headache








haha


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (shedrivesboris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shedrivesboris* »_hey girls, good afternoon, have a good weekend, be safe, have fun, and i have a headache








haha 









What's up? Have a good weekend, too!


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (Jmatto)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jmatto* »_
chilln doing nothing and audizine and vortex are slow right now so should be looking for a job but lol to lazy 















sounds like nick everyday


----------



## Jmatto (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_
Your not going back to the one you had? Yea I can't wait to get out of work, hahaha! 

noi cant theywont hire me back i got 10 points on liscene so no good for me


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (shedrivesboris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shedrivesboris* »_hey girls, good afternoon, have a good weekend, be safe, have fun, and i have a headache








haha 









wassup courtney !! http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif
hope ya feel better







n have a good weekend too


----------



## shedrivesboris (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*

not tooo much is up, i am going out with my girls shopping tonight, then to the movies with the (a) boyy








but i am in class now, "doing work"










_Modified by shedrivesboris at 11:09 AM 4-27-2007_


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_














sounds like nick everyday
















only difference is i dont even bother looking for a job


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (Jmatto)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jmatto* »_
noi cant theywont hire me back i got 10 points on liscene so no good for me 

http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Jmatto (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

i hear ya


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_Here are some pictures frm Show N Go:










& sporting my Dub Girls Sicker http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


bumpin rosies hawt car !! http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## mk3gtigirl (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (Jmatto)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jmatto* »_
noi cant theywont hire me back i got 10 points on liscene so no good for me 

speeding tickets? jon just got 110 in a 65


----------



## mk2eurogirl (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

my wheels came in today!!!!


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (mk2eurogirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2eurogirl* »_my wheels came in today!!!! 

POST PIX !!!!!!!!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## shedrivesboris (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: (mk3gtigirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk3gtigirl* »_
speeding tickets? jon just got 110 in a 65









i hate tickets. . .


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (mk3gtigirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk3gtigirl* »_
speeding tickets? jon just got 110 in a 65









I got pulled over for doing 105 in a 55 a couple of months ago......but I got away with that one


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*

last thursday i got nailed w 79 in a 65







i guess it was a break since technically i should have been written up for 90 in 65


----------



## mk2eurogirl (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
POST PIX !!!!!!!!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

cant. im waiting for adapters and tires.


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (mk2eurogirl)*















sux !! 
i cant wait 2 c em !!


----------



## mk2eurogirl (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_last thursday i got nailed w 79 in a 65







i guess it was a break since technically i should have been written up for 90 in 65
















got caught goin 120 in a 65mph zone. he let me go and put me down for 99mph. (In california - if you get caught going over 100mph you get your car towed, and your license suspended and you have to appear in court). The ticket was for $390 bucks, took traffic school and I have no points on my record. yay. im lucky


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (mk2eurogirl)*

holy sh*t !!







u crazy chik















good u got outta that tho http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif sux w all the fines tho


----------



## mk3gtigirl (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

lmao why do girls usually get away with stuff? i got 91 in a 65...but i was really doing like 100+ i had to pay like $250 and 2 points but it's been a year so they're gone


----------



## mk2eurogirl (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (mk3gtigirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk3gtigirl* »_lmao why do girls usually get away with stuff? i got 91 in a 65...but i was really doing like 100+ i had to pay like $250 and 2 points but it's been a year so they're gone









be calm and stay calm lol


----------



## mk2eurogirl (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (mk2eurogirl)*

Hey Girls
There is always someone who is going to be envious, jealous and hate on us. LOL why cuz we are so hot and drive freakin dubs!! LOL jk
but a prime example is Juice Box. this girl follows me around everywhere on the tex!!! All she writes is stuff about me! lol. She has made 2 tex names that I know of just to pm me (because I block her). Anyway. Im tired of her following me around and harassing me. its annoying.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=2


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (mk2eurogirl)*

Steve got a 120 in a 55 on 287. hopefully he can get out of it...atleast they didn't tow my car


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_Steve got a 120 in a 55 on 287. hopefully he can get out of it...atleast they didn't tow my car









state or local? either way, he's probably going to loose his license for at least 30 days. there is a minor loophole though. NJ has a new process where you pay the cost of the ticket plus (i think) $250 and you get off as street racing. no points or anything. they only really let this pass if you weren't completely wreckless and it's a dry day with no traffic though.


----------



## BunnyBeater (Jun 15, 2006)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*

bahhh..i dont know if i should get on vortex at my new job??

the employee handbook said no posting in forums that could be deemed racist or pornographic or harrasing in nature..
I dont THINK vortex falls under any of those categories..

anyone know ANYONE in nashville? ILL BE THAR ALL NEXT WEEK~


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

Here is my picture FINALLY !









And here is one of Url sleeping on the back deck of the Jetta

There are none of him at the show....the BF was to cool to take any pictures of him and I


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

Dust Off anyone? i'll be there as of tomorrow night because i have to work all day.......*** ****** **** and then drive 3 hours and some change to Seekonk.....
But I'll def be there on Sunday.
oh......page ownage.


----------



## dog_poopie (May 27, 2006)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*

Hellllloo ladies

its 5 am maybe a little after... but im gettin ready to go to volks fest right now
talk to you chicks later


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MyCarIsRed* »_
state or local? either way, he's probably going to loose his license for at least 30 days. there is a minor loophole though. NJ has a new process where you pay the cost of the ticket plus (i think) $250 and you get off as street racing. no points or anything. they only really let this pass if you weren't completely wreckless and it's a dry day with no traffic though.

State


----------



## DonnaMarie (Feb 11, 2004)

Hi girls! I suuuck. Been very MIA I know. Promise between today and tomorrow to catch up some bit. Haven't done anything to my car. I drive it like, once or twice a week tops. Local gtg and thats all. Really hating on it lately. :-/
Trying to figure out where to stay for waterfest- me and my crew. Plan on staying wherever Gix is this year.


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (DonnaMarie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DonnaMarie* »_Hi girls! I suuuck. Been very MIA I know. Promise between today and tomorrow to catch up some bit. Haven't done anything to my car. I drive it like, once or twice a week tops. Local gtg and thats all. Really hating on it lately. :-/
Trying to figure out where to stay for waterfest- me and my crew. Plan on staying wherever Gix is this year. 

gixxie is staying at my house


----------



## giveitupandddance (Nov 3, 2006)

it's saturday and i'm at work. boooo.


----------



## BunnyBeater (Jun 15, 2006)

*Re: (giveitupandddance)*

whaaatt.....okay ya'll bought our stickers...now you are making shirts with puffy paint that we made years ago and sold? whatevs! Dubgirls do it better aka 2005:








anyone ever actually been on our site before it was shut down....www.dubgirls.com?? We had a ton of memebers, we just didnt keep up with it enough....


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (BunnyBeater)*

^ Cute pix


----------



## CortLynn801 (Sep 18, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*

new to the dub world. i had a cabby now i have an 82 rabbit basically my project car!!! 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mk3gtigirl (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (CortLynn801)*

finallyyyyyyy
i love my daddy lol
























































it's about time


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (mk3gtigirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk3gtigirl* »_finallyyyyyyy
i love my daddy lol
























































it's about time










Looks good Brit http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif About time


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

Very nice!! the LBs look great on the Gti


----------



## BunnyBeater (Jun 15, 2006)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*

yay!! looks good!!!... I think most of us can thank our dads for instilling the CAR MUST LOOK GOOD AND GO FAST values....at least mine did. lol
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kaitisland (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: (BunnyBeater)*

my mom decided that she's gonna join us and become a 'vw lady' as she put it. hopefully she'll be purchasing a mk5 gli sometime in the next week as soon as they get a DSG in. i'm excited. but she keeps talking about bmw's for some reason







i told her i'm bringing her to waterfest with me, bmw people just don't celebrate their cars the way we do


----------



## mk3gtigirl (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (oh tell me lies)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oh tell me lies* »_my mom decided that she's gonna join us and become a 'vw lady' as she put it. hopefully she'll be purchasing a mk5 gli sometime in the next week as soon as they get a DSG in. i'm excited. but she keeps talking about bmw's for some reason







i told her i'm bringing her to waterfest with me, bmw people just don't celebrate their cars the way we do
















i tried so hard to get my mom into the mk5 gti but instead she got a focus







my mom would definitely be a cool vw mom


----------



## mk3gtigirl (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_

Looks good Brit http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif About time









thanks!


----------



## mk3gtigirl (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MissVeeDub* »_Very nice!! the LBs look great on the Gti









definitelyyyyy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif totally changes the entire look of the car


----------



## mk3gtigirl (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (BunnyBeater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BunnyBeater* »_yay!! looks good!!!... I think most of us can thank our dads for instilling the CAR MUST LOOK GOOD AND GO FAST values....at least mine did. lol
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 










for the most part my dad does...he's pretty cool about it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BunnyBeater (Jun 15, 2006)

*Re: (mk3gtigirl)*

my dad spent about 15 years building a car...he got it my junior year in highschool and said i could drive it to senior prom.....hha umm...we he just finished it like last month..I am now approaching 25...LOL.

HAHA YEA!! my mom LOVES my rabbit, and my parents have my passat. So they drive around a modded lowered passat with the PASSY1.8T on the front.
my dad bitches though cause you ALWAYS have to take the damn bumper off no matter WHAT you are doing. 

plus my boyfriends dad runs maplegrove raceway.....
Whatever I still like purses and shoes too... 
the other day at work i was like trying to explain to someone that my car is like my child..and she was like oohh that's nice


----------



## mk3gtigirl (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (BunnyBeater)*

hahaha girls can love their cars too!







nothing wrong with that.
ughh my eyes burn so bad! long ass weekend - but no work tomorrow!


----------



## dog_poopie (May 27, 2006)

*Re: (mk3gtigirl)*

i have to read a huge book for Thursday... and write a paper due Wednesday. 










oh well i guess thats why they make beer...


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (mk3gtigirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk3gtigirl* »_finallyyyyyyy
i love my daddy lol
























































it's about time









long bitches look soo sweet on your car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (mk2eurogirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2eurogirl* »_Hey Girls
There is always someone who is going to be envious, jealous and hate on us. LOL why cuz we are so hot and drive freakin dubs!! LOL jk
but a prime example is Juice Box. this girl follows me around everywhere on the tex!!! All she writes is stuff about me! lol. She has made 2 tex names that I know of just to pm me (because I block her). Anyway. Im tired of her following me around and harassing me. its annoying.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=2





























































































remember, stalkers are like an un-official fan club bc thats as interesting as their life will ever get


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_
long bitches look soo sweet on your car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
















wheels look great girl !!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif deff look hawt on the gti http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

Good Morning Girls...going for my 2nd interview tommorow so I won't be at work...woohoo! Well hope everyone had a good weekend http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GLIprep (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: (BunnyBeater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BunnyBeater* »_yay!! looks good!!!... I think most of us can thank our dads for instilling the CAR MUST LOOK GOOD AND GO FAST values....at least mine did. lol
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



i just have your boyfriend do mine








and aim, our site was http://www.dubgirls.NET ...duh!!


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_Good Morning Girls...going for my 2nd interview tommorow so I won't be at work...woohoo! Well hope everyone had a good weekend http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

good luck http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jmatto (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: (BMPolska)*

just dropping in to say whats up ladies http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dog_poopie (May 27, 2006)

*Re: (Jmatto)*

i never sleep to 11
i think something is wrong with me


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (dog_poopie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dog_poopie* »_i never sleep to 11
i think something is wrong with me























i slept for like 20 hours between sat n sunday this past weekend








i think sumthin is wrong w _me_


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_
good luck http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_














i slept for like 20 hours between sat n sunday this past weekend








i think sumthin is wrong w _me_









i didnt sleep at all on friday, i think theres something wrong _w me_


----------



## mk2eurogirl (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*

yay just bought new tires 195/40/16 Continental ContiSportContact 2


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (mk2eurogirl)*

There's something wrong with everyone


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (RS21400)*

anyone know a place to get a car inspected with tint?


----------



## BunnyBeater (Jun 15, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*

ADRIENNE!
I SAID INSTILLING...NOT INSTALLING..

but yes, my race car building, dragster racer, turbo mastermind does the installing for both of our cars....

WHITEG60TUNED..

he had my rabbit done a month after I bought it. Cause he kept tempting me with crap...

OHHHHHHHH and the mk1... i think i hit every junkyard within 3 hours for that project...but I love junkyards...such a perfect date!!!!









OH AND PS....GREETINGS FROM NASHVILLE...it's so upscale and yuppy down here, but the people are ACTUALLY NICE!!! Where I live now its upscale yuppy, and just plain old MEAN!


----------



## Jim Dangle (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: (BunnyBeater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BunnyBeater* »_ADRIENNE!
I SAID INSTILLING...NOT INSTALLING..

but yes, my race car building, dragster racer, turbo mastermind does the installing for both of our cars....

WHITEG60TUNED..

he had my rabbit done a month after I bought it. Cause he kept tempting me with crap...

OHHHHHHHH and the mk1... i think i hit every junkyard within 3 hours for that project...but I love junkyards...such a perfect date!!!!









OH AND PS....GREETINGS FROM NASHVILLE...it's so upscale and yuppy down here, but the people are ACTUALLY NICE!!! Where I live now its upscale yuppy, and just plain old MEAN!


Haha, wait? Didn't he date Adge ?


----------



## BunnyBeater (Jun 15, 2006)

*Re: (Jim Dangle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jim Dangle* »_
Haha, wait? Didn't he date Adge ? 


yes. shut up.









plus this is it for me...i'm off the market for life..just in case anyone was wondering...haha lol...IM SO TIRED im going to fall outta this damn chair!
been up since 350 AM!!!! haha aghalsdhjfs


----------



## Jim Dangle (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: (BunnyBeater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BunnyBeater* »_

yes. shut up.











He's making his rounds eh, Andrea next in line?


----------



## BunnyBeater (Jun 15, 2006)

*Re: (Jim Dangle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jim Dangle* »_
He's making his rounds eh, Andrea next in line?










if he doesnt marry me, then yes.
NO, im joking..it's been over a year already...daammnn time flies!


----------



## !millertime (May 19, 2006)

*Re: (Jim Dangle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jim Dangle* »_He's making his rounds eh, Andrea next in line?









no, i am.


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_anyone know a place to get a car inspected with tint?

I have never had a problem in NY getting inspected with tint? That matters in NJ?


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*

yea in NJ u cant have tint http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif thats an instant fail


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_yea in NJ u cant have tint http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif thats an instant fail









yup i found that out today


----------



## BunnyBeater (Jun 15, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_yea in NJ u cant have tint http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif thats an instant fail










what? what about factory tint? My bf's SUV is SO FREAKING DARK...
that is so wierd, I didnt know that.


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (BunnyBeater)*

if its a light light factory tint then i guess its fine but the dark ones ... forget it http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (BunnyBeater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BunnyBeater* »_

what? what about factory tint? My bf's SUV is SO FREAKING DARK...
that is so wierd, I didnt know that. 

your allowed any tint u want on the back windows but nothing on the front http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_if its a light light factory tint then i guess its fine but the dark ones ... forget it http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

not true, Tim had 75% tint which is pretty much clear and he failed http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*

ohhh







i didnt know that ... ooops








w/e .... nj sux http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_yea in NJ u cant have tint http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif thats an instant fail









WOW! that s*cks








sorry to hear that, I would know someone in NY, but I do not know anyone in NJ sorry.
good luck http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
WOW! that s*cks








sorry to hear that, I would know someone in NY, but I do not know anyone in NJ sorry.
good luck http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

i might just take it all off if i part the car and sell it


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_
i might just take it all off if i part the car and sell it

ghey http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
ghey http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

ohh well, i guess im gonna take on new responsibilities and stop wasting my money on my car


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_
ohh well, i guess im gonna take on new responsibilities and stop wasting my money on my car

y the hell would you wanna do that


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_
ohh well, i guess im gonna take on new responsibilities and stop wasting my money on my car


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
y the hell would you wanna do that























yea idk


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_
ohh well, i guess im gonna take on new responsibilities and stop wasting my money on my car








And what might that be....
Yea no front tints in NJ...Factory is ok but 75% like Tim has is not Factory.


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_
yea idk
















like grown up stuff right


----------



## DubChik77 (Jan 25, 2002)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (DubChik77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubChik77* »_









omg ... look who stopped in !!!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_
yea idk
















yeah but if you don't have a cool car then girls start to look at you for who you actually are... and in my case... that could be very bad.


----------



## BunnyBeater (Jun 15, 2006)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*

hahha. HAH that's true.......
well with some guys..........take away the hot german car and all you have left is a douchebag...
not speaking of my Ian though..his car has been apart in a garage for years..I've been managing to stick around LOL. Im sure he'll let the entire WORLD know when it's ready to run 10's

me on the other hand.....us girls need sexxyyy AND fast cars...


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (BunnyBeater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BunnyBeater* »_hahha. HAH that's true.......
well with some guys..........take away the hot german car and all you have left is a douchebag...
not speaking of my Ian though..his car has been apart in a garage for years..I've been managing to stick around LOL. Im sure he'll let the entire WORLD know when it's ready to run 10's

me on the other hand.....us girls need sexxyyy AND fast cars...

well the only reason i think stephanie stays around is so that i can fix her car when it breaks and upgrade it when shes got a few extra bucks.


----------



## mk3gtigirl (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*

well hello everybody








my 1st day off from work i got my car aligned, bought a new shirt, and won $75 on a scratch-off







i hope somethin' good happens everyday!








oh yeah, and i bought guitar hero II for ps2 and it's amazing haha










_Modified by mk3gtigirl at 8:17 PM 4-30-2007_


----------



## mk3gtigirl (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_
long bitches look soo sweet on your car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i'm feelin' em


----------



## NjVdUbChIcK01 (Jan 11, 2005)

*Re: (mk3gtigirl)*

Hey!!


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (NjVdUbChIcK01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NjVdUbChIcK01* »_Hey!!









ASHLEY !!!! http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif







another one that barely stops in !


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MyCarIsRed* »_
well the only reason i think stephanie stays around is so that i can fix her car when it breaks and upgrade it when shes got a few extra bucks.


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (mk3gtigirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk3gtigirl* »_well hello everybody








my 1st day off from work i got my car aligned, bought a new shirt, and won $75 on a scratch-off







i hope somethin' good happens everyday!








oh yeah, and i bought guitar hero II for ps2 and it's amazing haha










*high fives*








its good 2 c sum1s day goin well


----------



## dog_poopie (May 27, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

at least some on has good fortune.. 

i missed my show on sunday. 
caught it last night
but then fell asleep with out brushing my teeth







eww

but oh well..


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (NjVdUbChIcK01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NjVdUbChIcK01* »_Hey!!









hey!!!whats up!? long time no see


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*

^^^ paGe 100 OwnaGe ^^^


----------



## shedrivesboris (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

holy heck page 100!


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (shedrivesboris)*
















exciting isnt it ??


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_















exciting isnt it ??































yea we should have a big celebration


----------



## DonnaMarie (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (BMPolska)*

Just droppin by to say hello! happy 100th!


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

damn, 100 pages!
anyone go to Dustoff? It was a pretty cool time. Actually got to clean my car, and Vic got best of show, so it was worth the drive...lol
Will be up for Yarrow too, just not with my car, i'll be driving something else and Vic will have his.
What are you gals doing for Yarrow, yay or nay?


----------



## Jim Dangle (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MissVeeDub* »_damn, 100 pages!
anyone go to Dustoff? It was a pretty cool time. Actually got to clean my car, and Vic got best of show, so it was worth the drive...lol
Will be up for Yarrow too, just not with my car, i'll be driving something else and Vic will have his.
What are you gals doing for Yarrow, yay or nay?

I was there. 
Vic asked me if I wanted to 'roll my 20th'.. but it wasn't my car.


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: (Jim Dangle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jim Dangle* »_
I was there. 
Vic asked me if I wanted to 'roll my 20th'.. but it wasn't my car.









....sounds like fun. I'm pretty sure he said run not roll.


----------



## Jim Dangle (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MissVeeDub* »_
....sounds like fun. I'm pretty sure he said run not roll.

Whooops. I wasn't very close to him.


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MissVeeDub* »_
....sounds like fun. I'm pretty sure he said run not roll.

lmao


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MissVeeDub* »_damn, 100 pages!
anyone go to Dustoff? It was a pretty cool time. Actually got to clean my car, and Vic got best of show, so it was worth the drive...lol
Will be up for Yarrow too, just not with my car, i'll be driving something else and Vic will have his.
What are you gals doing for Yarrow, yay or nay?

yea i didnt go ... had a few things come up http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
aw !! CONGRATS TO VIC !!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
girl i dont even know if imna make it 2 yarrow







its a drive for me soits kinda up in the air n stuff http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif but u know i will deff b @ the VWFixx bbq














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
yea i didnt go ... had a few things come up http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
aw !! CONGRATS TO VIC !!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
girl i dont even know if imna make it 2 yarrow







its a drive for me soits kinda up in the air n stuff http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif but u know i will deff b @ the VWFixx bbq














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

if i didnt have 3 finals on monday i would drive


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: (BMPolska)*

well, if i wasn't already up there for work, i wouldn't go up there either.


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif lucky !!








everywhere is a drive for me


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif lucky !!








everywhere is a drive for me
















not true, you have everything around you http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*

ehhh ...







thats only interesting for an x amount of days


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_ehhh ...







thats only interesting for an x amount of days









i still dont know where anything is around here


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif lucky !!








everywhere is a drive for me
















well, at least you have your bf close......Vic is an hour away through the Tap, and about 45 mins through the GW and horrible 280 or 80 or whatever that route is.....omg almost *almost* as bad the FDR....


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_
i still dont know where anything is around here









i know where everything is... just all of it is beat so i stay home and play wii.


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MissVeeDub* »_
well, at least you have your bf close......Vic is an hour away through the Tap, and about 45 mins through the GW and horrible 280 or 80 or whatever that route is.....omg almost *almost* as bad the FDR....

http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif in newark rite ??? 
ugh thats a haul http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MyCarIsRed* »_
i know where everything is... just all of it is beat so i stay home and play wii.









i do the same when im back home but i stay home and play PS3


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_
i do the same when im back home but i stay home and play PS3









ps3 is sick... but i can't justify the price... i mean... i got car parts to buy!


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MyCarIsRed* »_
ps3 is sick... but i can't justify the price... i mean... i got car parts to buy!

it was well worth it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mk2eurogirl (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*

stretch tires? who has them
?


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (mk2eurogirl)*

a lot of ppl







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif y ?? u need pix ??


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (NjVdUbChIcK01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NjVdUbChIcK01* »_Hey!!










Hey Ashley...I miss U girl http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif
Congrats brit on winning on your scratch off http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dog_poopie (May 27, 2006)

it is 100 pages of pure gold... hha

i woke up really early to write a paper.. i am about half way done .. 6 pages isnt really that hard.. but it kind of is when its due at 1..

but oh my brother is doing some artistry in motion thing sunday. and there is an old Porsche show i think he signed me up to volunteer .
11:30 AM
Champagne toast upon tour's arrival at Bridge Acres.
12:00-1:30 PM
Gourmet Luncheon with music by Jazz Tone Combo
its gunna be ill


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (dog_poopie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dog_poopie* »_it is 100 pages of pure gold... hha

i woke up really early to write a paper.. i am about half way done .. 6 pages isnt really that hard.. but it kind of is when its due at 1..

but oh my brother is doing some artistry in motion thing sunday. and there is an old Porsche show i think he signed me up to volunteer .
11:30 AM
Champagne toast upon tour's arrival at Bridge Acres.
12:00-1:30 PM
Gourmet Luncheon with music by Jazz Tone Combo
its gunna be ill

errr .... good luck w ur paper







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
and i hope that sunday is gonna b nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







unless this whole thing is indoors in which case it wont matter if it rains http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)




----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

Good Morning Girls! Halfway throught the work week http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*

yea i know i cant wait 4 this week to b over


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_yea i know i cant wait 4 this week to b over
















Tell me about it...I took off yesterday to go to my 2nd interview and I didn't want to come back today. I hate having days off cuz it makes u not want to go back to work again.


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*

yea i know how that is








so how did the interview go ??


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_yea i know how that is








so how did the interview go ??










It went good I think I got it...He's going to call me either today or tommorow with all the information and give me the okay's to give my 2 weeks here http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif the best part is that I will be working with my hunni and I get my own office


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*

CONGRATS GIRL !!!!!!!




































u gonna have the net rite ??


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_CONGRATS GIRL !!!!!!!




































u gonna have the net rite ??









I will but I shall see how strict they are...I'm going to have to feel them out. They are a fun bunch of people though..well atleast they are jokesters so that could be good. I guess as long as I get my work done they can't complain to much


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_










Bumpin for the girlies up in here


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_
I will but I shall see how strict they are...I'm going to have to feel them out. They are a fun bunch of people though..well atleast they are jokesters so that could be good. I guess as long as I get my work done they can't complain to much









if ur hunni works there then u'll b set






















the best job to have is one where u can get along w every1 and have fun http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ... my old job sucked big time ... manager threw every1 under the bus when it was really his fault n i got yelled at 4 goin 2 my car 2 get my fork so i can eat a cupNoodles















so i quit







and now im on tex all day


----------



## dog_poopie (May 27, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

i need to start looking for a summer job...
my parents just bought a house in florida so i might live down there this summer and work .. and tan .. ha


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (dog_poopie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dog_poopie* »_i need to start looking for a summer job...
my parents just bought a house in florida so i might live down there this summer and work .. and tan .. ha









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for the FL house








Yea I know that's why I want to leave this job...too much bull around here and everyone strted slacking so the people who really work hard to get their work done gets no credit. That's why I have up and started coming on here everyday...Why should I bust my a** if no one else does


----------



## mk3gtigirl (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for the FL house








Yea I know that's why I want to leave this job...too much bull around here and everyone strted slacking so the people who really work hard to get their work done gets no credit. That's why I have up and started coming on here everyday...Why should I bust my a** if no one else does









amen to that! i used to sit on the computer all day with nothing to do...then they'd give me bull**** jobs to do for THEM cuz they didn't wanna do 'em







ugh it sucks...but now i don't work there anymore


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (mk3gtigirl)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif to crappy jobs!


----------



## mk3gtigirl (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (dog_poopie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dog_poopie* »_i need to start looking for a summer job...
my parents just bought a house in florida so i might live down there this summer and work .. and tan .. ha









babysit! it's seriously the best thing ever!!!


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (mk3gtigirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk3gtigirl* »_
babysit! it's seriously the best thing ever!!!

I've done it before...its fun! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (mk3gtigirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk3gtigirl* »_
babysit! it's seriously the best thing ever!!!

http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif







dont like kids


----------



## dog_poopie (May 27, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

as long as the parents stock the fridge full of juice.. 

im in


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif







dont like kids

I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif kids...well the good ones


----------



## mk3gtigirl (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_
I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif kids...well the good ones









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to the good kids...but i've had my share of the terrors







this summer my BFF will be a 5-year old


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (mk3gtigirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk3gtigirl* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to the good kids...but i've had my share of the terrors







this summer my BFF will be a 5-year old























I have a few of those...A soon to be 5 year old neice & nephew and then 2 nephews that will soon be 2


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_
I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif kids...well the good ones























i dunno y but 4 me kids r cute for about like 5min n then after that i dunno what to do w em


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (RS21400)*

morning ladies


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_
I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif kids...well the good ones









i love kids too, last summer my cousin came to my house for the summer with her 16 month old daughter and i watched her every day


_Modified by BMPolska at 11:30 AM 5-2-2007_


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_
i love kids too, last summer my cousin came to my house for the summer with wither 16 month old daughter and i watched her every day


Babies are awesome...and when they aren't yours, you shake them up like a soda, get them all hyper and hand them back to the parents





























Morning!


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*

my 8 yr old sis gives me a headache everyday















but the good thing is shes turnin into a lil dubber







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_my 8 yr old sis gives me a headache everyday















but the good thing is shes turnin into a lil dubber







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_my 8 yr old sis gives me a headache everyday















but the good thing is shes turnin into a lil dubber







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









i told my sister to get a job and start saving for a big turbo


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (mk3gtigirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk3gtigirl* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to the good kids...but i've had my share of the terrors







this summer my BFF will be a 5-year old
















check the spotted thread http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VW2nut4 (Mar 18, 2007)

leave it to the ladies to start a 101 page thread lol... Ok I'm actually here for some feminine advice if you guys are willing to offer some.. The girlfriend wants to get into a dub but we don't have a whole lot of money to spend on her car, but she's also wanting to get T-Shirts, and Hoodies and stuff (HAHA I guess this VW thing is addictive, now I know I'm in love lol) but the problem with the stuff from shows is that even the smalls are big on her... where do you "ladies" get your shirts n what not... and how bout an idea for her first car?? We're thinkin an older Cabriolet


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (VW2nut4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW2nut4* »_leave it to the ladies to start a 101 page thread lol... Ok I'm actually here for some feminine advice if you guys are willing to offer some.. The girlfriend wants to get into a dub but we don't have a whole lot of money to spend on her car, but she's also wanting to get T-Shirts, and Hoodies and stuff (HAHA I guess this VW thing is addictive, now I know I'm in love lol) but the problem with the stuff from shows is that even the smalls are big on her... where do you "ladies" get your shirts n what not... and how bout an idea for her first car?? We're thinkin an older Cabriolet

what kinda budget are you working with?


----------



## VW2nut4 (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: (BMPolska)*

Around 3-4k is what we'd like to stay around... I know its not a lot but paying for her college and my 20th kinda makes it hard to fit another car in the budget, we have about 1.5K for a down payment


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (VW2nut4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW2nut4* »_leave it to the ladies to start a 101 page thread lol... Ok I'm actually here for some feminine advice if you guys are willing to offer some.. The girlfriend wants to get into a dub but we don't have a whole lot of money to spend on her car, but she's also wanting to get T-Shirts, and Hoodies and stuff (HAHA I guess this VW thing is addictive, now I know I'm in love lol) but the problem with the stuff from shows is that even the smalls are big on her... where do you "ladies" get your shirts n what not... and how bout an idea for her first car?? We're thinkin an older Cabriolet

Not to sure where you can get VW gear in a XS but a older cab... sound nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Good Luck!


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (VW2nut4)*

with 3-4k you have a few options, you can pretty much get anything from a mk1-mk3, anything newer than that is going to be hard to find for that price, you also need to figure out which motor you want or if you want a hatchback or not.


----------



## VW2nut4 (Mar 18, 2007)

she wants a convertible obviously (she's a beach girl haha), but we might be able to get her into a Mark 2 or 3 GTI cuz she liked those at the volkfest show I took her to this weekend... 
Engine isn't much of an issue if it blows theres a local junkyard near me with 1.8t engines that are under 45K on them for only 900 bucks and the tranny and wiring is only 300 bucks so heaven forbid I would go that route if anything happened to her engine


_Modified by VW2nut4 at 9:08 AM 5-2-2007_


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (VW2nut4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW2nut4* »_she wants a convertible obviously, but we might be able to get her into a Mark 2 or 3 GTI cuz she liked those at the volkfest show I took her to this weekend

you should be able to find a late 90s cabrio for that price, and with the 2.0 engines they last a long time http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VW2nut4 (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_
you should be able to find a late 90s cabrio for that price, and with the 2.0 engines they last a long time http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

She'd love that... Friend of mine goes to auction maybe I'll have him scout it out


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (VW2nut4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW2nut4* »_leave it to the ladies to start a 101 page thread lol... Ok I'm actually here for some feminine advice if you guys are willing to offer some.. The girlfriend wants to get into a dub but we don't have a whole lot of money to spend on her car, but she's also wanting to get T-Shirts, and Hoodies and stuff (HAHA I guess this VW thing is addictive, now I know I'm in love lol) but the problem with the stuff from shows is that even the smalls are big on her... where do you "ladies" get your shirts n what not... and how bout an idea for her first car?? We're thinkin an older Cabriolet

well im as XS as XS gets but even then i juss get mediums or w/e ... other than that there really isnt much u can get. As to t-shirts from shows and stuff ... even small is kinda big on me but what can u do







u can also try drivergear.com or juss search ebay for stuff http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (VW2nut4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW2nut4* »_
She'd love that... Friend of mine goes to auction maybe I'll have him scout it out









i go to auctions too and you can def find a cabrio in good shape and low miles for that price range, good luck in your search


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_
i go to auctions too and you can def find a cabrio in good shape and low miles for that price range, good luck in your search

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VW2nut4 (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_
i go to auctions too and you can def find a cabrio in good shape and low miles for that price range, good luck in your search

Ahhh good stuff I think thats what we're gonna go towards... Im a mechanic and my Best friends dad owns a body shop so what most people say about the warranties and auction cars doesn't really bother me


----------



## VW2nut4 (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
well im as XS as XS gets but even then i juss get mediums or w/e ... other than that there really isnt much u can get. As to t-shirts from shows and stuff ... even small is kinda big on me but what can u do







u can also try drivergear.com or juss search ebay for stuff http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

ebay







I totally forgot... Thanks 
P.S. Page 102 = MINE


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (VW2nut4)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ebay ftw !







i got my VW hoodie for $25 shipped and its the same exact one drivergear was sellin for $45 w/o shippin costs








deff a good place 2 check http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## R0ckstar (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

ebay is the best http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VW2nut4 (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ebay ftw !







i got my VW hoodie for $25 shipped and its the same exact one drivergear was sellin for $45 w/o shippin costs








deff a good place 2 check http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
















HOLY ISH!!! Thats nuts... and a bit pathetic cuz I'm sure some people pay it


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (VW2nut4)*

yup its crazy http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
all ya gotta do tho is juss look around on the net .... ull deff find stuff for good prices http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mk2eurogirl (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

i wish it was friday lol


----------



## VW2nut4 (Mar 18, 2007)

killin time on ebay i found a 98 caby with 98k at about 2k right now... You guys are right we'll probably be able to get her a caby








Now we'll have to set aside 2x money to mod hers too


----------



## mk2eurogirl (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (VW2nut4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW2nut4* »_killin time on ebay i found a 98 caby with 98k at about 2k right now... You guys are right we'll probably be able to get her a caby








Now we'll have to set aside 2x money to mod hers too









i want a mk2 convertible.


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (mk2eurogirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2eurogirl* »_
i want a mk2 convertible.

technically there is no such thing. i have an 88 cabriolet. all cabriolets are mk1. 93 to 99 is mk3 and 99-2004 are mk3.5


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*

here she is... just after the motor went in. the whole thing is getting repainted white and the new top is black.


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MyCarIsRed* »_here she is... just after the motor went in. the whole thing is getting repainted white and the new top is black.

Sweet http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mk3gtigirl (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MyCarIsRed* »_here she is... just after the motor went in. the whole thing is getting repainted white and the new top is black.

that's what i used to have! 92' cabriolet







keep up the good work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BunnyBeater (Jun 15, 2006)

*Re: (mk3gtigirl)*

ahahah ghaha im still in nashvirrll...that is how they actually say it.. im headed back to philly on thursday! YAY! thats tommorow! I miss my cat and MY CAR!.....ive been hitching rides with strangers all week...ITS SOOO WIERD NOT to be in a VW...realizing that all my friends, my parents, my boyfriend, my sister all have vw's

its like ohhh...there are other interior colors besides blue and red!?!?


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (BunnyBeater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BunnyBeater* »_ahahah ghaha im still in nashvirrll...that is how they actually say it.. im headed back to philly on thursday! YAY! thats tommorow! I miss my cat and MY CAR!.....ive been hitching rides with strangers all week...ITS SOOO WIERD NOT to be in a VW...realizing that all my friends, my parents, my boyfriend, my sister all have vw's

*its like ohhh...there are other interior colors besides blue and red!?!?*


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MyCarIsRed* »_here she is... just after the motor went in. the whole thing is getting repainted white and the new top is black.

it has the 4x4 going like gixxies car!... well like her car used to be.








the worst part is that i have ALL the parts to put it together except some crush washers for the fueling, an o2 sensor, and front wheel bearings... it just never seems to get finished.


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*

gixxie went from the highest car around to one of the lowest


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_gixxie went from the highest car around to one of the lowest









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif It is low but its nice looking...some people are even lower and I don't know how they drive in NJ like that...You get lost in some of these pot holes.


----------



## mk3gtigirl (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif It is low but its nice looking...some people are even lower and I don't know how they drive in NJ like that...You get lost in some of these pot holes.









x2 - i hate how people drive so low too. and at shows have to put crushed soda cans under the lips as if we couldn't tell how low it is already







lower is NOT better!


----------



## BunnyBeater (Jun 15, 2006)

*Re: (mk3gtigirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk3gtigirl* »_x2 - i hate how people drive so low too. and at shows have to put crushed soda cans under the lips as if we couldn't tell how low it is already







lower is NOT better!

i have totally seen the crushed soda can..
"my car is SOO LOW IT CRRUSHED THISSS SODA CANNN!!!" 
"SODA CAN"T EVEN FIT UNDER IT IT"S SOOO LOOOWWW"


----------



## kaitisland (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: (mk3gtigirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk3gtigirl* »_
x2 - i hate how people drive so low too. and at shows have to put crushed soda cans under the lips as if we couldn't tell how low it is already







lower is NOT better!

ooof thats so dumb. i love the look, but not super low. the beetle's not even that low...like maybe 2" lower than stock and a nice chunk of ice took out her oil pan this winter in the middle of nowhere







oooooooof.


----------



## mk3gtigirl (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (oh tell me lies)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oh tell me lies* »_
ooof thats so dumb. i love the look, but not super low. the beetle's not even that low...like maybe 2" lower than stock and a nice chunk of ice took out her oil pan this winter in the middle of nowhere







oooooooof. 

yep...not to mention when ur too low ur car handles like s *h* i *t*








gettin' ready for bed bump


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (mk3gtigirl)*

Good Morning Girls...1 more day till the end of my work week http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (mk3gtigirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk3gtigirl* »_
yep...not to mention when ur too low ur car handles like s *h* i *t*








gettin' ready for bed bump 

my gti tucks wheels in the front and it handles like a monster. it's not really about how low, but you have to have a good progressive spring rate and solid struts to keep from rolling.


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*

Eh...its all preference!


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MyCarIsRed* »_
my gti tucks wheels in the front and it handles like a monster. it's not really about how low, but you have to have a good progressive spring rate and solid struts to keep from rolling.

yea ever since my car's been slammed she handles AMAZING .... its a day n night difference ... i can take turns doin 80 and she doesnt budge http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
yea ever since my car's been slammed she handles AMAZING .... its a day n night difference ... i can take turns doin 80 and she doesnt budge http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
























http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
wOw ... 102 pages already http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







to that


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
wOw ... 102 pages already http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







to that









Woot Woot http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)




----------



## BunnyBeater (Jun 15, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

Girls and Boys.....this is extremely important.

SuperJam, held at MapleGrove Raceway in Reading, PA....NEEDS YOU!
THe original directors of the show backed out last minute, meaning, we are working hard to get the show/race on the road (pun intended)
Water cooled is going to to be run by very competent people, and hopefully air cooled as well.
The show/race was started long ago by the miles family with just air-cooled cars...then here we come with all our water cooled cars and they just couldnt keep up.
Basically. I am asking for EVERYONE to come up, weather to show, race, or just hang out, we NEED to keep this show going, and its REAL important. Most people LOVE this show and have been very loyal.
Unfortunately, things will just be run by new people this year!!!
SO PLS come, IT's worth the drive. Also...sponsers, vendors, anything of the sort, pls email me at [email protected] if you are interested.

Also.. I can possibly, set up a local for the "dubgirls" http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (BunnyBeater)*

when is it again ??


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (BunnyBeater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BunnyBeater* »_Girls and Boys.....this is extremely important.

SuperJam, held at MapleGrove Raceway in Reading, PA....NEEDS YOU!
THe original directors of the show backed out last minute, meaning, we are working hard to get the show/race on the road (pun intended)
Water cooled is going to to be run by very competent people, and hopefully air cooled as well.
The show/race was started long ago by the miles family with just air-cooled cars...then here we come with all our water cooled cars and they just couldnt keep up.
Basically. I am asking for EVERYONE to come up, weather to show, race, or just hang out, we NEED to keep this show going, and its REAL important. Most people LOVE this show and have been very loyal.
Unfortunately, things will just be run by new people this year!!!
SO PLS come, IT's worth the drive. Also...sponsers, vendors, anything of the sort, pls email me at [email protected] if you are interested.

Also.. I can possibly, set up a local for the "dubgirls" http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif























i went to the show 2 years ago and i will never go again. First off, the drive sucked, 2nd, the judges were all a bunch of kids who didnt know ish about the car, i dont think half of them even had a drivers lisence yet. When my friend rolled up to the gate with 18ich 2 piece wheels, filled notches, shaved and molded bumpers, oem HIDs, slammed on the ground, they just looked at it and asked if it was stock.i was like







.When they finally did put the cars in their class, the classes were a mess. mk3s mk4s and passats were in the same class and then jettas and passats in another, i mean come on, organize the classes so at least you have the same cars in the classes. the only god thing at that show is the swap meet, or so ive been told


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_
i went to the show 2 years ago and i will never go again. First off, the drive sucked, 2nd, the judges were all a bunch of kids who didnt know ish about the car, i dont think half of them even had a drivers lisence yet. When my friend rolled up to the gate with 18ich 2 piece wheels, filled notches, shaved and molded bumpers, oem HIDs, slammed on the ground, *they just looked at it and asked if it was stock*.i was like







.When they finally did put the cars in their class, the classes were a mess. mk3s mk4s and passats were in the same class and then jettas and passats in another, i mean come on, organize the classes so at least you have the same cars in the classes. the only god thing at that show is the swap meet, or so ive been told


----------



## GLIprep (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_
i went to the show 2 years ago and i will never go again. First off, the drive sucked, 2nd, the judges were all a bunch of kids who didnt know ish about the car, i dont think half of them even had a drivers lisence yet. When my friend rolled up to the gate with 18ich 2 piece wheels, filled notches, shaved and molded bumpers, oem HIDs, slammed on the ground, they just looked at it and asked if it was stock.i was like







.When they finally did put the cars in their class, the classes were a mess. mk3s mk4s and passats were in the same class and then jettas and passats in another, i mean come on, organize the classes so at least you have the same cars in the classes. the only god thing at that show is the swap meet, or so ive been told

did you catch the part about it not being run by any of those people this year?


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (GLIprep)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLIprep* »_
did you catch the part about it not being run by any of those people this year?


----------



## GLIprep (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_












































sorry. sometimes my smartasss comes out.


----------



## VW_gli_VW (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (x_gixxie_x)*

my bebe


----------



## BunnyBeater (Jun 15, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_i went to the show 2 years ago and i will never go again. First off, the drive sucked, 2nd, the judges were all a bunch of kids who didnt know ish about the car, i dont think half of them even had a drivers lisence yet. When my friend rolled up to the gate with 18ich 2 piece wheels, filled notches, shaved and molded bumpers, oem HIDs, slammed on the ground, they just looked at it and asked if it was stock.i was like







.When they finally did put the cars in their class, the classes were a mess. mk3s mk4s and passats were in the same class and then jettas and passats in another, i mean come on, organize the classes so at least you have the same cars in the classes. the only god thing at that show is the swap meet, or so ive been told

We took over. THe original people are AIRCOOLED old guys, not watercooled, and don't know anything about anything other than Bugs.
Everything is set in it's right place. Trust me on it. Everyone involved is completly competent. There is no volunteer judging, so no incompetent judging, the classes will be split up right, and the show part will be run completely different. As in, no other SHOW actually does it how we are doing it. JUST trust me. The orignal guys have run the show for years now, and just didn't get anymore and recieved a ton of complaints just like yours. I was also.....complaining! lol. 
Either way, Hope to see all you dubgirls there!!! Like I said, Ill set something up just for us girls. Like a wet tshirt dance contest or somethning...HAHA that was a joke
Just looking for some community support here guys!!
- AIm http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









OHHHH AND ITS JUNE 10TH!!!.. ill post up the link once its ready to go. 

_Modified by BunnyBeater at 7:27 PM 5-3-2007_


_Modified by BunnyBeater at 7:29 PM 5-3-2007_


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: (BunnyBeater)*

def not going to be there. my club's DUBATHON is that day.
but good luck with the show anyway http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DonnaMarie (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*

World's shortest Fairy Tale...
Once upon a time, a guy asked a girl, "Will you marry me?" The girl said
"No" and she lived happily ever after and went shopping, drank
martinis with friends, always had a clean house, never had to cook, had a closet full of shoes and handbags, stayed skinny, and was never farted on.
The End


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (VW_gli_VW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW_gli_VW* »_my bebe









very nice !!!







welcome chika !
any plans for it ??


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MissVeeDub* »_def not going to be there. my club's DUBATHON is that day.
but good luck with the show anyway http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

x2


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (DonnaMarie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DonnaMarie* »_World's shortest Fairy Tale...
Once upon a time, a guy asked a girl, "Will you marry me?" The girl said
"No" and she lived happily ever after and went shopping, drank
martinis with friends, always had a clean house, never had to cook, had a closet full of shoes and handbags, stayed skinny, and was never farted on.
The End












































only u donna






















http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (DonnaMarie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DonnaMarie* »_World's shortest Fairy Tale...
Once upon a time, a guy asked a girl, "Will you marry me?" The girl said
"No" and she lived happily ever after and went shopping, drank
martinis with friends, always had a clean house, never had to cook, had a closet full of shoes and handbags, stayed skinny, and was never farted on.
The End

That's great!!!








GLIPrep I knew you were being smart about it I was trying to basically say in your face to Polska for not reading...








Good Morning Girls!


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (VW_gli_VW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW_gli_VW* »_my bebe









Sweet http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Anything done to it yet or any future plans?


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (DonnaMarie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DonnaMarie* »_World's shortest Fairy Tale...
Once upon a time, a guy asked a girl, "Will you marry me?" The girl said
"No" and she lived happily ever after and went shopping, drank
martinis with friends, always had a clean house, never had to cook, had a closet full of shoes and handbags, stayed skinny, and was never farted on.
The End

too bad you girls need us to change lighbulbs and fix the leaky sink.


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MyCarIsRed* »_
too bad you girls need us to change lighbulbs and fix the leaky sink.









Not me














I can do it all! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## x0xGTix0x (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*

Morning Ladies! 

ok.. off to go fill out paper work for my new job lol


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (x0xGTix0x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x0xGTix0x* »_Morning Ladies! 

ok.. off to go fill out paper work for my new job lol 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I'm waiting for my new job to call me back in 5 minutes this morning cuz he was in a meeting...been like a half hour, wtf!


----------



## x0xGTix0x (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_
Not me














I can do it all! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









x2 

i got fixed the Gti... and no more ugly CEL


----------



## x0xGTix0x (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I'm waiting for my new job to call me back in 5 minutes this morning cuz he was in a meeting...been like a half hour, wtf!









yea they like to make us wait.. but when we make them wait.. oh boy


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (x0xGTix0x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x0xGTix0x* »_
x2 

i got fixed the Gti... and no more ugly CEL









What was the deal?


----------



## x0xGTix0x (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*

what i thought it was... ingnition coil... thank god for having 2 extra ones in the garage... i'm about to call the dealer n be like.. ummm.. i'm stuck.. i need a new coil... i'm going to pick one up LOL


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (x0xGTix0x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x0xGTix0x* »_what i thought it was... ingnition coil... thank god for having 2 extra ones in the garage... i'm about to call the dealer n be like.. ummm.. i'm stuck.. i need a new coil... i'm going to pick one up LOL 

Go for it what's the worst they can say...no


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_
Not me














I can do it all! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









x2


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

TGIF, can't wait to get out of work...I did not want to get up this morning what so ever!


----------



## giveitupandddance (Nov 3, 2006)

^^^
me too! 
i woke up at 8:45 like, "****! i have to be at work in 15 minutes!" haha.. 
it's ok though, cuz i'm ahead of schedule on a couple of projects, so i've got a super chill day ahead of me. 
i finally get hired in, and will no longer be considered a contract worker, on the 15th! YES! 
salary negotiations, here i come! haha. 
cinco de mayo party at work at 4. love it. 
cousin's graduation this weekend at the college i graduated from.. i get to go brag that i have a good job that most of the people there probably thought i'd never get. yes!
my first michigan vw get together/bbq on sunday. 
it's gonna be a good weekend.


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (giveitupandddance)*

OOOoOOOoOOo la la to more $$ @ wrk n a good weekend 2 come !!








take sum pix girl !!








u know me







i http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif peektures !


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (giveitupandddance)*


_Quote, originally posted by *giveitupandddance* »_^^^
me too! 
i woke up at 8:45 like, "****! i have to be at work in 15 minutes!" haha.. 
it's ok though, cuz i'm ahead of schedule on a couple of projects, so i've got a super chill day ahead of me. 
i finally get hired in, and will no longer be considered a contract worker, on the 15th! YES! 
salary negotiations, here i come! haha. 
cinco de mayo party at work at 4. love it. 
cousin's graduation this weekend at the college i graduated from.. i get to go brag that i have a good job that most of the people there probably thought i'd never get. yes!
my first michigan vw get together/bbq on sunday. 
it's gonna be a good weekend.









Congrats and have a good weekend!


----------



## x0xGTix0x (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_
Go for it what's the worst they can say...no









yea i kno.. plus... the service department for this dealer.. is in like west bumble f*k


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (x0xGTix0x)*

morning ladies


----------



## mk3gtigirl (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_morning ladies

morning! i'm off to babysit for the afternoon


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (mk3gtigirl)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif have fun !


----------



## foxbabe (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (VW_gli_VW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW_gli_VW* »_my bebe









very nice








aare you gonna lower it??


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (foxbabe)*

It is so nice outside, I can't wait to get out of work already


----------



## foxbabe (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (foxbabe)*

i know this is mostly all chicks so with that being said, 
im not going to get the " who the hell is this chick" or get ignored the whole time or any other dumb things girls like to do .. am i?
anyways im Ally, im from mass and its nice to know there are other dub girls out there


----------



## giveitupandddance (Nov 3, 2006)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (foxbabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *foxbabe* »_i know this is mostly all chicks so with that being said, 
im not going to get the " who the hell is this chick" or get ignored the whole time or any other dumb things girls like to do .. am i?


haha... no. 
and hi.


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (foxbabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *foxbabe* »_i know this is mostly all chicks so with that being said, 
im not going to get the " who the hell is this chick" or get ignored the whole time or any other dumb things girls like to do .. am i?
anyways im Ally, im from mass and its nice to know there are other dub girls out there









haha







ur not gonna get ignored.
welcome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## x0xGTix0x (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (foxbabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *foxbabe* »_i know this is mostly all chicks so with that being said, 
im not going to get the " who the hell is this chick" or get ignored the whole time or any other dumb things girls like to do .. am i?
anyways im Ally, im from mass and its nice to know there are other dub girls out there









Whats up?


----------



## foxbabe (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (x0xGTix0x)*

thaank you...
we all know we are guilty of it tho lol
and x5465 on the getting out of work deal.. im bored outta my mind


----------



## ledan09 (Mar 30, 2004)

Chicas need to post some chicas pics!!


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (ledan09)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ledan09* »_Chicas need to post some chicas pics!!









i think polska would be the best man to handle this one.


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (ledan09)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ledan09* »_Chicas need to post some chicas pics!!
















feel free to look thru the last 103 pages 2 see the pix http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## x0xGTix0x (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MyCarIsRed* »_
i think polska would be the best man to handle this one.









lol x2


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (foxbabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *foxbabe* »_thaank you...
we all know we are guilty of it tho lol
and x5465 on the getting out of work deal.. im bored outta my mind

yea samo here







cant wait till its 5


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MyCarIsRed* »_
i think polska would be the best man to handle this one.























http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif thanks
and yes if you are here just to see the pics the girls post of themselves then you are in the wrong place, the girls want their own thread where they dont have to worry about any of the perverts that roam vortex. if you are looking for a girl, please go on Myspace where theres a bunch of slores who are more than willing to meet up


----------



## Jim Dangle (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: (BMPolska)*

Hahahahah, slores. I love it.


----------



## x0xGTix0x (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif thanks
and yes if you are here just to see the pics the girls post of themselves then you are in the wrong place, the girls want their own thread where they dont have to worry about any of the perverts that roam vortex. if you are looking for a girl, please go on Myspace where theres a bunch of slores who are more than willing to meet up









LOL 
or match.com http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## foxbabe (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: (x0xGTix0x)*

hahaha


----------



## mk2eurogirl (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (foxbabe)*

yay putting new tires on my wheels
16x8 --> 195/40/16


----------



## x0xGTix0x (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: (mk2eurogirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2eurogirl* »_yay putting new tires on my wheels
16x8 --> 195/40/16

i'm such a punk.. i click things that say dont click.. LOL 
u have a friend request


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif thanks
and yes if you are here just to see the pics the girls post of themselves then you are in the wrong place, the girls want their own thread where they dont have to worry about any of the perverts that roam vortex. if you are looking for a girl, please go on Myspace where theres a bunch of slores who are more than willing to meet up


----------



## mk2eurogirl (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (x0xGTix0x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x0xGTix0x* »_
i'm such a punk.. i click things that say dont click.. LOL 
u have a friend request









haha you got puck'd LOL


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (mk2eurogirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2eurogirl* »_yay putting new tires on my wheels
16x8 --> 195/40/16

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







niiice !!
i gotta put on tires on my WF wheels







juss cuz i wanna b ahead of sched.


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (x0xGTix0x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x0xGTix0x* »_
i'm such a punk.. i click things that say dont click.. LOL 
u have a friend request









I'm guilty too.


----------



## VW_gli_VW (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
very nice !!!







welcome chika !
any plans for it ?? 

Lots of plans... NO money, just bought a house


----------



## GLIprep (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (VW_gli_VW)*

i saw a man in his 40s driving a mk4 GTi today.
he had a euro plate on the front that read "DADS GTI"


----------



## mk3gtigirl (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (GLIprep)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLIprep* »_i saw a man in his 40s driving a mk4 GTi today.
he had a euro plate on the front that read "DADS GTI"









lmao that's great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i love when i see that kinda stuff
once i saw an old guy driving a brand new audi with a euro plate!!


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MyCarIsRed* »_
I'm guilty too.









x2


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
x2









no self control


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (foxbabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *foxbabe* »_i know this is mostly all chicks so with that being said, 
im not going to get the " who the hell is this chick" or get ignored the whole time or any other dumb things girls like to do .. am i?
anyways im Ally, im from mass and its nice to know there are other dub girls out there









first things first.....i LOVE that sig. haha....
and Welcome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif most of us are pretty nice around here


----------



## x0xGTix0x (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: (mk2eurogirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2eurogirl* »_
haha you got puck'd LOL

yes i def did.. but at least it was just myspace and nothing gay and annoying haha like those endless click pages that they have


----------



## x0xGTix0x (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MyCarIsRed* »_
I'm guilty too.








at least i wasn't the only one!


----------



## broken dipstick (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: (x0xGTix0x)*

wait......

where are all the bewbz?


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (broken dipstick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *broken dipstick* »_wait......

where are all the bewbz?










_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif thanks
and yes if you are here just to see the pics the girls post of themselves then you are in the wrong place, the girls want their own thread where they dont have to worry about any of the perverts that roam vortex. if you are looking for a girl, please go on Myspace where theres a bunch of slores who are more than willing to meet up


----------



## broken dipstick (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: (BMPolska)*

the comment was a joke ladies and fellas.. 
take a chillin pillin


----------



## StayGold11 (Mar 22, 2007)

*Re: (broken dipstick)*


----------



## Mobius1 (Dec 18, 2004)

*Re: (broken dipstick)*

whats a slore?


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (broken dipstick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *broken dipstick* »_wait......

where are all the bewbz?


















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif thanks polska


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

damn !!! i wanted to take pix this weekend and i left my cam @ home an hour away














this sux.


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_damn !!! i wanted to take pix this weekend and i left my cam @ home an hour away














this sux.

i have a camera


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*

charged ??


----------



## foxbabe (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (MissVeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MissVeeDub* »_
first things first.....i LOVE that sig. haha....
and Welcome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif most of us are pretty nice around here









lol thanks


----------



## xGTIgirly88 (Oct 1, 2006)

Hey Ladies.
A "n00b" to the vortex kinda but not so much the VW world.
2002 Reflex Silver MK4 GTI.
=]


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (MissVeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MissVeeDub* »_first things first.....i LOVE that sig. haha....
and Welcome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif most of us are pretty nice around here









x2 that sig is great!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1






















I want to get a sticker made and have it on my back window






















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to you for thinking of that http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Welcome to the Dub Girls Lounge
How is everyone one doing - was busy at work last week








Well everyone have a great rest of a weekend


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (xGTIgirly88)*

that is a great sig foxbabe !! hahaha









_Quote, originally posted by *xGTIgirly88* »_Hey Ladies.
A "n00b" to the vortex kinda but not so much the VW world.
2002 Reflex Silver MK4 GTI.
=]
 
we got a lurker















welcome !! u have ne pix of the dub ?? any modds ??


----------



## DonnaMarie (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

Yesterday at Dubnutz BBQ in Eisenhower Park....
Danielle and myself (on right)








My ride....
















Danielle's ride (DubChik77)








Miss you guys. Just have been so tired and lazy lately.
Hi to all the new chicks! What's up!?
http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif ya Gix. 
If ya'll are at Yarrow hope you're having fun. I obviously didn't attend it this year.


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (DonnaMarie)*

good afternoon ladies


----------



## foxbabe (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: (BMPolska)*

did anyone go to Yarrows today?
i saw it in one post, i wish i had known lol i woulda met some of you


----------



## x0xGTix0x (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: (foxbabe)*

i didn't


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (foxbabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *foxbabe* »_did anyone go to Yarrows today?
i saw it in one post, i wish i had known lol i woulda met some of you










i wish i coulda went but i have 3 finals tomorrow


----------



## kaitisland (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: (BMPolska)*

we hosted the great lakes gtg up here in buffalo today...although it was freezing as per usual we had fun...here are some pics...

















<3<3<3<3 clearly i'm in love with the vr mk2's. so clean. 








this rabbit makes me want one real bad...








and of course me and big e!








we roll mad deep.
















now its time to study for my religion and philoshopy finals tomorrow. 



_Modified by oh tell me lies at 7:59 PM 5-6-2007_


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (oh tell me lies)*

done studying for the night, now its time for a drink and then pass out


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (DonnaMarie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DonnaMarie* »_Yesterday at Dubnutz BBQ in Eisenhower Park....
Danielle and myself (on right)








My ride....
















Danielle's ride (DubChik77)








Miss you guys. Just have been so tired and lazy lately.
Hi to all the new chicks! What's up!?
http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif ya Gix. 
If ya'll are at Yarrow hope you're having fun. I obviously didn't attend it this year.

hi Donna !!







http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif
glad 2 c ya had fun !!







miss ya too !! 
didnt go 2 yarrow







polska had 2 study 4 finals n i was bein a bum


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (foxbabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *foxbabe* »_did anyone go to Yarrows today?
i saw it in one post, i wish i had known lol i woulda met some of you

















nah i didnt go http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (oh tell me lies)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oh tell me lies* »_we hosted the great lakes gtg up here in buffalo today...although it was freezing as per usual we had fun...here are some pics...

















<3<3<3<3 clearly i'm in love with the vr mk2's. so clean. 








this rabbit makes me want one real bad...








and of course me and big e!








we roll mad deep.
















now its time to study for my religion and philoshopy finals tomorrow. 


shwEEt !!








lots of luck on the finals chika ! http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

Good Morning Girls! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kaitisland (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_shwEEt !!








lots of luck on the finals chika ! http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


thanks. i was supposed to wake up an hour ago to study. oh well. ugh.


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (oh tell me lies)*

OK I'm ready to get out of work already. I hate work, I want to go back to Sleep


----------



## dog_poopie (May 27, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*

missed 103,104,105..

but thats ok..
just got back from a vintage porsche show.
it was a fund raiser for the lancaster museum of art.. they made like 80k.. 
so many rich people. i sweet talked and helped out a judges wife.. just incase you see me on cops or something you never know.. 
and there was a type 901 porsche .. only one in the WORLD.. Jerry Seinfeld offered the guy 2 million for it.. but he said know.. its a 1963 prototype that never got built after the first one. 
ill upload the camera later


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_OK I'm ready to get out of work already. I hate work, I want to go back to Sleep









u hate work already....didnt u just start ur new job?


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (dog_poopie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dog_poopie* »_missed 103,104,105..

but thats ok..
just got back from a vintage porsche show.
it was a fund raiser for the lancaster museum of art.. they made like 80k.. 
so many rich people. i sweet talked and helped out a judges wife.. just incase you see me on cops or something you never know.. 
and there was a type 901 porsche .. only one in the WORLD.. Jerry Seinfeld offered the guy 2 million for it.. but he said know.. its a 1963 prototype that never got built after the first one. 
ill upload the camera later 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif cant wait that car sounds awesome


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
u hate work already....didnt u just start ur new job? 

No I didn't start it yet...I have to wait for something on their end to clear then I can give my 2 weeks...I can't wait to get out of here, even though I'm comfortable I hate starting over







But you have to do what you have to do


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (oh tell me lies)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oh tell me lies* »_ 
we roll mad deep.
















now its time to study for my religion and philoshopy finals tomorrow. 
_Modified by oh tell me lies at 7:59 PM 5-6-2007_

this chicks got a smile like a crest commercial


----------



## mk2eurogirl (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*

Don't pump gas on MAY 15th 
In April 1997, there was a "gas out" conducted nationwide in protest of gas 
prices. Gasoline prices dropped 30 cents a gallon overnight. 
On May 15th 2007, all internet users are to not go to a gas station in 
protest of high gas prices. Gas is now over $3.00 a gallon in most places. 
There are 73,000,000+ American members currently on the internet network, 
and the average car takes about 30 to 50 dollars to fill up. 
If all users did not go to the pump on the 15th, it would take 
$2,292,000,000.00 (that's almost 3 BILLION) out of the oil companies pockets 
for just one day, so please do not go to the gas station on May 15th and 
lets try to put a dent in the Middle Eastern oil industry for at least one 
day.


----------



## foxbabe (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: (mk2eurogirl)*

you should make a thread in the most read place


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

post that in the mk4 forum http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

i keep seeing that crap on myspace, and anything i see that comes from there is BS to me


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_i keep seeing that crap on myspace, and anything i see that comes from there is BS to me

truth.
i think i might actually fill up all my cars on the 15th just to be a pain in the ass


----------



## mk2eurogirl (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_post that in the mk4 forum http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

lol scared of the mark 4 forum too much hate and nonsense


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MyCarIsRed* »_
truth.
i think i might actually fill up all my cars on the 15th just to be a pain in the ass









so will i just to be a rebel


----------



## mk2eurogirl (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_i keep seeing that crap on myspace, and anything i see that comes from there is BS to me

lol then dont read it


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (mk2eurogirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2eurogirl* »_
lol scared of the mark 4 forum too much hate and nonsense















yea they're ur typical mk4 drivers


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (mk2eurogirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2eurogirl* »_
lol then dont read it 

i try not to but i have to log in during the week to check up on people


----------



## mk2eurogirl (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_














yea they're ur typical mk4 drivers
















haha i know. i just got a mk4 and put some wheels on it, now im a dubber


----------



## foxbabe (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: (mk2eurogirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2eurogirl* »_
lol scared of the mark 4 forum too much hate and nonsense

ohh put on your big girl pants and post it lol.. the worst that will happen is they read it and x out, but atleast they are thinking about it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mk2eurogirl (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (foxbabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *foxbabe* »_
ohh put on your big girl pants and post it lol.. the worst that will happen is they read it and x out, but atleast they are thinking about it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

i never post in the mark4 forums, i dont even browse.. lol but sure.


----------



## foxbabe (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: (mk2eurogirl)*

lol dont worry about it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mk2eurogirl (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_
i try not to but i have to log in during the week to check up on people

lol stalker


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (mk2eurogirl)*

i http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif mk4 forums







i go in ... conquer ... n leave


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (mk2eurogirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2eurogirl* »_
lol stalker 

yea he checks on me







n goes thru ppls profiles and comments rite after me


----------



## mk2eurogirl (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
yea he checks on me







n goes thru ppls profiles and comments rite after me






























sounds crazii


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
yea he checks on me







n goes thru ppls profiles and comments rite after me






























we have the same friends, but i dont whore out on myspace so i rarely comment,the only time i do is when im actually logged in, not just checking on on you and today is one of those days


----------



## mk2eurogirl (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_
we have the same friends, but i dont whore out on myspace so i rarely comment,the only time i do is when im actually logged in, not just checking on on you and today is one of those days









sounds like a crush lol


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_i http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif mk4 forums







i go in ... conquer ... n leave









the mk4 forums are easy to pwn. most of the kids in there don't even know a lug pattern from a tire size. it's pretty sad.








unfortunately most of them try to talk like paul walker and think their NOS button is "mad tyte".


----------



## x0xGTix0x (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MyCarIsRed* »_
the mk4 forums are easy to pwn. most of the kids in there don't even know a lug pattern from a tire size. it's pretty sad.








*unfortunately most of them try to talk like paul walker and think their NOS button is "mad tyte".* 


LOL


----------



## mk2eurogirl (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MyCarIsRed* »_
the mk4 forums are easy to pwn. most of the kids in there don't even know a lug pattern from a tire size. it's pretty sad.








unfortunately most of them try to talk like paul walker and think their NOS button is "mad tyte". 

lol thats why i said i dont go in there. its a waste. i feel my iq droping when i read the threads in there lol


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (mk2eurogirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2eurogirl* »_
sounds like a crush lol

no sounds like a stalker ... hence _"we have the same friends" _







he adds every1 i add


----------



## Jim Dangle (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
no sounds like a stalker ... hence _"we have the same friends" _







he adds every1 i add









I thought you guys were like... together?


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
no sounds like a stalker ... hence _"we have the same friends" _







he adds every1 i add









and then all my friends ask her to dress up in bikinis and pose on their cars


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_
and then all my friends ask her to dress up in bikinis and pose on their cars









god forbid i go 2 a beach now


----------



## mk2eurogirl (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_
and then all my friends ask her to dress up in bikinis and pose on their cars









lol how horrible!


----------



## mk3gtigirl (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (BMPolska)*

ahhh...just got back in from washin' the car!
pollen & black car = the suck


----------



## Jim Dangle (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: (mk2eurogirl)*

Ut oh, I smell a break up..


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*

let me re-post this ...

_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_
and then all my friends ask her to dress up in bikinis and pose on their cars









and to clear things up







they're my friends and not urz


----------



## mk2eurogirl (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_let me re-post this ...
and to clear things up







they're my friends and not urz









boo. i wanna see a fight


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_let me re-post this ...
and to clear things up







they're my friends and not urz









theyre random people from vortex that you become best friends with and youve never ever met them


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*

jealous


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

im going to fail my final


----------



## Jim Dangle (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: (mk2eurogirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2eurogirl* »_
boo. i wanna see a fight

I think we're gonna..


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: (Jim Dangle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jim Dangle* »_
I think we're gonna..









Note to self:
Dont get Angus angry!!!! She's mean


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (Jim Dangle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jim Dangle* »_
I think we're gonna..









i already won in the other thread ... not scared 2 bring it on again


----------



## Jim Dangle (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
i already won in the other thread ... not scared 2 bring it on again










I must have missed that one, but I'm watchign this one.


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (Jim Dangle)*















there wont b a cat fight in here cuz i dont wanna get in trouble the modds "again"







plus he has class soon so hes gonna b out in a few







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Trickman (Jun 11, 2006)

I'm not gonnna lie......I think that I searched through about 30 of these pages to find some pics of the "dub girls"








Found some good stuff, unfortunately it was too few are far between (if that is how the saying goes?)
Anyways nice to see some female dubbers in the world.
Ok....well then.....kthxbye
And BTW, the Golf/Jetta 4 forums is where I spend all my time. Plz stop hating. Please, you make me feel bad about myself










_Modified by Trickman at 1:12 PM 5-7-2007_


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
i already won in the other thread ... not scared 2 bring it on again

















i just got hynotized by that f*ing cat and sat here and watched it for like 5 min.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_














there wont b a cat fight in here cuz i dont wanna get in trouble the modds "again"







plus he has class soon so hes gonna b out in a few







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

She just said she would beat his ass AGAIN....hahahaha rofl


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (Trickman)*

yea in this thread we b/s more than really post pix altho i try 2 get pix up as many times as possible http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
thanks dude


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (Trickman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Trickman* »_I'm not gonnna lie......I think that I searched through about 30 of these pages to find some pics of the "dub girls"








Found some good stuff, unfortunately it was too few are far between (if that is how the saying goes?)

1. no that isn't how it goes.

_Quote, originally posted by *Trickman* »_And BTW, the Golf/Jetta 4 forums is where I spend all my time. Plz stop hating. Please, you make me feel bad about myself








_Modified by Trickman at 1:12 PM 5-7-2007_

2. stop talking about you NOS button and we'll leave you alone.


----------



## Jim Dangle (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*

Hey, I had a mk4.


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (Jim Dangle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jim Dangle* »_Hey, I *had* a mk4.


----------



## Bora_Azul (Dec 8, 2002)

*Re: (Jim Dangle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jim Dangle* »_Hey, I had a mk4. 


i still do


----------



## Jim Dangle (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: (Bora_Azul)*

Well, even when I *had* it. I enjoyed the forum.


----------



## Trickman (Jun 11, 2006)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MyCarIsRed* »_
1. no that isn't how it goes.
2. stop talking about you NOS button and we'll leave you alone.

Well, I once stuck a NOS energy drink can in my backseat and taped it so it wouldn't roll around, then I told everybody I had NOS.
I tell ppl that my ESP button is an "Extra Sexual Perception" button (stolen from AXE commercials) in a hope to get some chicks.
Thinking about a Europlate, along with my uberhatch one that I already have, to read "PNTY DRPN".
I don't know how it goes in here. Jeez, I am just trying hard not to screw up the text messages that I have going with a girl from work







.
I don't get you ladies.......
And the golf/jetta 4 forums are not that bad. Yea, there are alot of ppl that use it more as a blog than a forum but still, there are many good things about them. And the occasional Noob, but they can't help it


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (Bora_Azul)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bora_Azul* »_

i still do

so do i


----------



## Bora_Azul (Dec 8, 2002)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
so do i
















ooof ..thats right...all this hating had me forgettin who had what







....


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (Bora_Azul)*
















i http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif mk4 forums







altho i had my share of bad experiance in there


----------



## Jim Dangle (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_















i http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif mk4 forums







altho i had my share of bad experiance in there









The mk4 forum was the rise and fall of about 20 or my usernames.


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (Jim Dangle)*








i wonder y ??


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*









mk4s FTGDMFW !!!!11!1


----------



## Jim Dangle (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_







i wonder y ??






























If you find out, let me know.


----------



## Trickman (Jun 11, 2006)

The Mk4 forums now have the Ultimate Chillers Thread.....For people who chill mad hard!
So yeah, were ghetto over there


----------



## Bora_Azul (Dec 8, 2002)

*Re: (Jim Dangle)*

i'm still on my first







..... but i don't really care..


----------



## Jim Dangle (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: (Bora_Azul)*

You guys obviously havent ventured into the MKV forums.


----------



## Bora_Azul (Dec 8, 2002)

*Re: (Jim Dangle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jim Dangle* »_You guys obviously havent ventured into the MKV forums.









ew ew ew i have...its more boring than a slow day in the mk4 & mk1 forums


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (Bora_Azul)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bora_Azul* »_
ew ew ew i have...its more boring than a slow day in the mk4 & mk1 forums









lmao


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (Jim Dangle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jim Dangle* »_You guys obviously havent ventured into the MKV forums.









lemme guess u the 1 causin trouble in there ?


----------



## Jim Dangle (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
lemme guess u the 1 causin trouble in there ?









I try to just stick to my build thread. 11 pages of garbage. Why do you think I'm in here. ha.


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_








mk4s FTGDMFW !!!!11!1









mk2 vr6 4LYF!!!


----------



## mk2eurogirl (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (Jim Dangle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jim Dangle* »_
I try to just stick to my build thread. 11 pages of garbage. Why do you think I'm in here. ha. 

o snap


----------



## Jim Dangle (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: (mk2eurogirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2eurogirl* »_
o snap


----------



## kaitisland (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MyCarIsRed* »_this chicks got a smile like a crest commercial









hahaha thanks


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_








mk4s FTGDMFW !!!!11!1









oh yeah baby. congrats!
Gti is clean as usual. what place did you get?
I'm sorry if you posted it in previous pages....i'm beat haha.
Primer was ok for those who care. Good time with chill people. I did not have my gti, but was ridin' dirty in an 06 red 'Stang. THAT was fun lol. Mike from Torque Video Mag did a sweet burnout with it....wish i had actually caught it on vid.
anyway, cheers.


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*

i http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif ya T








i got 2nd http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif basically im the 1st loser








good 2 hear that u had fun !! wish i could have made it but that would have been exhaustin 4 me








miss ya lots chika ! cant wait till dubathon ! WooT WooT !!


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_i http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif ya T








i got 2nd http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif basically im the 1st loser








good 2 hear that u had fun !! wish i could have made it but that would have been exhaustin 4 me








miss ya lots chika ! cant wait till dubathon ! WooT WooT !!









then i've been the 1st loser a few times








it's all good. You still placed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I miss you too missy, Are you planning to go to the Wasserweks show on June 3rd?.....i'll be there with the crew.
here is a "cute" pic of me passed out in Vic's car at the show.....








I was so beat i was out like a light in no time. 
That's Tucker about to lick the car haha....funny kid http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
the gti to the right is Craige O.'s old GTi. The current owner is the guy with the black hat.
Good times this past weekend. 


_Modified by MissVeeDub at 12:35 AM 5-8-2007_


----------



## Jim Dangle (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MissVeeDub* »_
the gti to the right is Craige O.'s old GTi. The current owner is the guy with the black hat.


That'd be Ian. He owns DTM up in NH. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

Good Morning Girls









_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_








mk4s FTGDMFW !!!!11!1









Nice pic Gixxie http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## wolfegirl1.8T (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*

you werent the only one who needed a nap...haha saturday night killed me http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jim Dangle (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: (wolfegirl1.8T)*

You girls cant hang. haha.


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (wolfegirl1.8T)*























that was after the DJD meet rite ??


----------



## wolfegirl1.8T (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

haha no that was at primer..haha you missed some awesome times


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (wolfegirl1.8T)*

ohhh damn !














yea i never made it 2 that


----------



## foxbabe (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MissVeeDub* »_
here is a "cute" pic of me passed out in Vic's car at the show.....








I was so beat i was out like a light in no time. 
That's Tucker about to lick the car haha....funny kid http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
the gti to the right is Craige O.'s old GTi. The current owner is the guy with the black hat.
Good times this past weekend. 

_Modified by MissVeeDub at 12:35 AM 5-8-2007_

hahaha so how about the red mk3 next to you is my friend James car and i was sitting with c.b.s the whole time in the old bus with the canopy out rite across from you ...
we all need to meet up at a show http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (wolfegirl1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wolfegirl1.8T* »_you werent the only one who needed a nap...haha saturday night killed me http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 























Party Poopers


----------



## foxbabe (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: (RS21400)*

haha i was up at 520 that morning, i just didnt have the balls to fall asleep with random people looking into the car lol
deff was a long weekend though


----------



## wolfegirl1.8T (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: (foxbabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *foxbabe* »_haha i was up at 520 that morning, i just didnt have the balls to fall asleep with random people looking into the car lol
deff was a long weekend though

very long weekend..haha but i can't wait until waterfest and h20!!!! woo hoo


----------



## foxbabe (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: (wolfegirl1.8T)*

x2, my first time to both








im so exited!!


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (wolfegirl1.8T)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to WF & H2O
any of u girls plannin on ging to the Dubs On The Lake in 2 weeks ??
http://dubsonthelake.com/


----------



## wolfegirl1.8T (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: (foxbabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *foxbabe* »_x2, my first time to both








im so exited!!


i love you sig girl!!!


----------



## foxbabe (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: (wolfegirl1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wolfegirl1.8T* »_

i love you sig girl!!!









lol thanks


----------



## Jim Dangle (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: (foxbabe)*

Poor guy.


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (Jim Dangle)*

^ Ohhhhh u ownd a paGe ^


----------



## Jim Dangle (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_^ Ohhhhh u ownd a paGe ^









Sweeeet, do I owe you guys any $ for it? or is this a freebie.


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (Jim Dangle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jim Dangle* »_
Sweeeet, do I owe you guys any $ for it? or is this a freebie. 


this ones free.....just dont let it happen again


----------



## GLIprep (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: (Jim Dangle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jim Dangle* »_
Sweeeet, do I owe you guys any $ for it? or is this a freebie. 


oh no, you def owe for that real estate.


----------



## Jim Dangle (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: (Minibabe)*

Or else??


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (Jim Dangle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jim Dangle* »_Or else??










well, I have not thought that far in advance yet - just watch your page owning buddy


----------



## Jim Dangle (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: (Minibabe)*

I'll rent it to you guys for cheap.


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (RS21400)*

OOooOOo la la







got another pic of the dub


----------



## dog_poopie (May 27, 2006)

i took these yesterday


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (dog_poopie)*









this one looks like a wallpaper !







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2006)

Your sooo soft Andrew !!!!!!!!


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_OOooOOo la la







got another pic of the dub


















OoOoo I like it! When we going to take our pix


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (RS21400)*

good morning ladies


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_good morning ladies

You and you GF going to fight for us today?


----------



## Jim Dangle (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
You and you GF going to fight for us today?
















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## x0xGTix0x (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (Jim Dangle)*

la la la laaaaaaaaaa


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2006)

So no fighting over friends today?


----------



## x0xGTix0x (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

i guess not... or at least.. not yet


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

ive been passive


----------



## x0xGTix0x (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_ive been passive
















hehe


----------



## Jim Dangle (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: (x0xGTix0x)*

You silly kids.


----------



## Country Wide (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (Jim Dangle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jim Dangle* »_Poor guy.
















i bet he'd disagree w/ that...oh wait...that's me...yup, i disagree


----------



## foxbabe (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: (rubbinNdubbin21)*

alrighty, now that everyone knows you're taken care of hunny lol, i think you both missed the name of this thread


----------



## x0xGTix0x (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: (foxbabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *foxbabe* »_alrighty, now that everyone knows you're taken care of hunny lol, i think you both missed the name of this thread









hahaha


----------



## Country Wide (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (x0xGTix0x)*

don't worry, not stayin long, just wanted to chime in...I know how to let u girls have ur thread to yourselves, sooooo i'm out http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 




_Modified by rubbinNdubbin21 at 7:46 PM 5-8-2007_


----------



## dog_poopie (May 27, 2006)

matt ... when did you start chatting in the girls thread.... 
page what 104


----------



## xGTIgirly88 (Oct 1, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

Lurker? I have no idea what that means lol.
Yeah here is the most recent picture I took this maybe 2 days ago it was a nice warm day so I decided to take advantage of the nice day and clean the hell out of my car.








The only mod I really have to it is the APR chip that is about it for now.
I have a bunch of plans for this once since I just sold my 2006 Black Magic Pearl MK5 GTI (which I miss tons).
My MK5 was a DSG tranny and now I have a manual tranny which I like so much better. This is my first manual car though my frist 4 were Autos.
=]


----------



## dog_poopie (May 27, 2006)

crazy night last night... lets just say

mattress in shower with water turned on.


----------



## foxbabe (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: (dog_poopie)*

does the work life ever end?


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (foxbabe)*

nope


----------



## x0xGTix0x (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: (foxbabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *foxbabe* »_does the work life ever end?

nope... not unless u win like $200 million or some ish lol


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (xGTIgirly88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xGTIgirly88* »_Lurker? I have no idea what that means lol.
Yeah here is the most recent picture I took this maybe 2 days ago it was a nice warm day so I decided to take advantage of the nice day and clean the hell out of my car.








The only mod I really have to it is the APR chip that is about it for now.
I have a bunch of plans for this once since I just sold my 2006 Black Magic Pearl MK5 GTI (which I miss tons).
My MK5 was a DSG tranny and now I have a manual tranny which I like so much better. This is my first manual car though my frist 4 were Autos.
=]

OOooO well congrats on gettin this car !








car looks great n so shiney !








wats ur next modd gonna be ??


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (dog_poopie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dog_poopie* »_crazy night last night... lets just say

*mattress in shower with water turned on.* 








wtf


----------



## x0xGTix0x (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_







wtf 

LOL i dont think my mattress can fit in the shower


----------



## kaitisland (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: (x0xGTix0x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x0xGTix0x* »_
LOL i dont think my mattress can fit in the shower









mine wouldn't either.
how does a mattress end up in the shower?


----------



## mk3gtigirl (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (oh tell me lies)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oh tell me lies* »_
mine wouldn't either.
how does a mattress end up in the shower? 

lmao my shower is small as hell...the only thing i recall ever doing with a mattress is riding it down the stairs







but i was like 8


----------



## x0xGTix0x (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: (mk3gtigirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk3gtigirl* »_
lmao my shower is small as hell...the only thing i recall ever doing with a mattress is riding it down the stairs







but i was like 8

haha thats awesome


----------



## dog_poopie (May 27, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_







wtf 


my roommate woke me up to drink last night ... by tossing my bed over... my hand flew in the air caught some metal on the buck above and gashed open my pinky.. it hurts.. then when i got drunk i touched it and it stung.. and i got enraged more.. and put his matress in the shower... with the cold water on


----------



## x0xGTix0x (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: (dog_poopie)*

LOL!!!!! thats great!


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (dog_poopie)*

lmao





















that makes perfect sense ! hahahaha
way 2 get back at him ! *high fives*







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## x0xGTix0x (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_lmao





















that makes perfect sense ! hahahaha
way 2 get back at him ! *high fives*







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

*jumps in the middle of the High five*






















dont ask.. i'm bored n i dont wanna pack/clean lol


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (xGTIgirly88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xGTIgirly88* »_Lurker? I have no idea what that means lol.
Yeah here is the most recent picture I took this maybe 2 days ago it was a nice warm day so I decided to take advantage of the nice day and clean the hell out of my car.








The only mod I really have to it is the APR chip that is about it for now.
I have a bunch of plans for this once since I just sold my 2006 Black Magic Pearl MK5 GTI (which I miss tons).
My MK5 was a DSG tranny and now I have a manual tranny which I like so much better. This is my first manual car though my frist 4 were Autos.
=]

Sweet, make sure you keep us updated on ur next mod to her and post up the pix http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Good luck with her








Good Afternoon Ladies!







SO NICE OUT!


----------



## x0xGTix0x (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_
Good Afternoon Ladies!







SO NICE OUT!

yeaaaaaa i kno... that means.... Allergies kickin in


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (x0xGTix0x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x0xGTix0x* »_
*jumps in the middle of the High five*






















dont ask.. i'm bored n i dont wanna pack/clean lol















i can see that


----------



## mk2eurogirl (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

*Happy Hump Day Everyone!!!*






















3 More Days and my wheels are on!!!


----------



## foxbabe (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: (mk2eurogirl)*

i wish i could say the same but i went to test fit them on my car and my car looked like a monster truck. there was SO much gap









i pretty much have to wait till the winter to get everything done cause there is way too much going on this summer


----------



## mk2eurogirl (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (foxbabe)*

what are the specs of wheels and tires?
do you have coilovers or a cup kit?


----------



## kaitisland (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: (mk2eurogirl)*

i don't know if anyone has asked this yet, but what does everyone pay insurance wise? i'm just curious, i have a guy friend who pays 4k a year for being 19 and a male. but i don't have two many girl friends that have vw's so i can't compare rates. 
i'm at 1200 a year for the two litre. but for the 1.8t it'll be about 2k.


----------



## x0xGTix0x (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: (oh tell me lies)*

my 05 1.8t gti is $1300(full coverage) and the mk2 is 900(just liability)


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (x0xGTix0x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x0xGTix0x* »_my 05 1.8t gti is $1300(full coverage) and the mk2 is 900(just liability)
















wat insurance ?


----------



## x0xGTix0x (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
wat insurance ? 

Fk if i kno LOL 
i'll find out 4 u


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
wat insurance ? 

x2


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (x0xGTix0x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x0xGTix0x* »_
Fk if i kno LOL 
i'll find out 4 u


----------



## kaitisland (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: (x0xGTix0x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x0xGTix0x* »_my 05 1.8t gti is $1300(full coverage) and the mk2 is 900(just liability)

















wow thats really low...what carrier? i work at insurance agency and i can't even get mine that low!


----------



## x0xGTix0x (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: (oh tell me lies)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oh tell me lies* »_

wow thats really low...what carrier? i work at insurance agency and i can't even get mine that low! 

well my mother and i were talkin about it the other day and theres 5 cars under our insurance and i heard u can only have 4








and theres only 3 of us in the house... she said something that we have no points and clean driving records or some ish.... but i'll find out for u girls


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (x0xGTix0x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x0xGTix0x* »_
well my mother and i were talkin about it the other day and theres 5 cars under our insurance and i heard u can only have 4








and theres only 3 of us in the house... she said something that we have no points and clean driving records or some ish.... but i'll find out for u girls









i have a mk2 coupe and it's about 900 for the year with just liability. we live in NJ... what did you expect?!


----------



## mk2eurogirl (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*

Yeah if you have more than one car, they do a volume discount


----------



## kaitisland (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: (mk2eurogirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2eurogirl* »_Yeah if you have more than one car, they do a volume discount

when all of our cars were together on the policy it was really low, there were 5 cars and 3 drivers. but my idiot sister got into one too many accidents







so i got the boot off the policy. ugh. well i have to deal with the increase for the new car


----------



## x0xGTix0x (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: (oh tell me lies)*

yea we dont have any accidents or points or whatever else that may make ur insurance go higher


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

Alright...just got back from Rochester and Syracuse.......only saw one dubber up there. 
a mk4 silver Jetta VR6 with black trim and black wheels dropped. Oh, and a PG GLi that was beat to a pulp....in such bad shape.
So what have i missed?


----------



## xGTIgirly88 (Oct 1, 2006)

Haha I don't know what my next mod is going to be but more then likely it will be suspension.
Then intake stuff.
Then I am not sure.
I need tint BAD and I want to blackout my roof.
I met a MK4 boy the other night and he had his roof blacked out on his Reflex Silver MK4 and it looked great.
=]


----------



## dog_poopie (May 27, 2006)

*Re: (xGTIgirly88)*

finals start for me today.... ugh..
this one is just listen to a guy talk and write a reaction paper... 
not to bad..
then i have to carry by tv out to my car and head home .. for the weekend


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (dog_poopie)*

Good Morning!


----------



## foxbabe (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: (mk2eurogirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2eurogirl* »_what are the specs of wheels and tires?
do you have coilovers or a cup kit?

i got em from a friend, they are sokudo 8's and i believe they are 17's.. the tires are verry low profile which doesnt help
and i wont be able to get coils till next year so its going to be a loooong wait


----------



## foxbabe (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: (x0xGTix0x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x0xGTix0x* »_my 05 1.8t gti is $1300(full coverage) and the mk2 is 900(just liability)
















ugh. i hate mass!
i pay 2600!! 
for a 2001!!


----------



## giveitupandddance (Nov 3, 2006)

detroit sucks for insurance too.








i have a 97, one ticket on my record, one accident (not my fault.. but no-fault insurance sucks that way)... and i pay nearly $300 a month. 
is it 25 when your rates go down?? cuz if that's the case, i can't wait for august!


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (giveitupandddance)*

So I got my new tattoo last night http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I'll have to get a picture up for you girls to see it


----------



## kaitisland (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: (foxbabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *foxbabe* »_ugh. i hate mass!
i pay 2600!! 
for a 2001!!

yikes...thats a lot. if i take a driver education course i'll get a 10% discount...so i'm gonna have to do that...i hate those things.


----------



## Jim Dangle (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: (oh tell me lies)*

I paid 5500 last year.


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_So I got my new tattoo last night http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I'll have to get a picture up for you girls to see it









NICE - Cant wait to see http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I hate allergies - I feel like I am dieing at work








And why is gas so fricken expensive








forget buying a GLI - I am going to go and buy a TDI


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*

sorrie guys i havent been on much ... got so much work to do n its kinda pissin me off bc i cant edit any of the pix i wanna post up


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

Sup gurlies


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_sorrie guys i havent been on much ... got so much work to do n its kinda pissin me off bc i cant edit any of the pix i wanna post up









I know I got alot to do too but never feel like doing it...


----------



## mk3gtigirl (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_So I got my new tattoo last night http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I'll have to get a picture up for you girls to see it









i wanna see! i wanna see!


----------



## mk3gtigirl (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
And why is gas so fricken expensive









i dunno it sucks http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif but i saw 93 at my fave sunoco for $2.99


----------



## mk2eurogirl (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (mk3gtigirl)*

2 more days!!!!


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (mk2eurogirl)*

I just paid $2.97 but I still have the loaner...when I get my car back I put in Super...sucks for me


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_I just paid $2.97 but I still have the loaner...when I get my car back I put in Super...sucks for me









i love my job more and more.
i love driving loaner cars.....i just aim for potholes


----------



## kaitisland (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: (mk3gtigirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk3gtigirl* »_i dunno it sucks http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif but i saw 93 at my fave sunoco for $2.99
















its 3.41 here...


----------



## x0xGTix0x (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: (mk3gtigirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk3gtigirl* »_
i dunno it sucks http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif but i saw 93 at my fave sunoco for $2.99































my sunoco gas station has 93 for $3.05


----------



## x0xGTix0x (Aug 4, 2006)

For the ones that wanted to kno my insurance thingie .... i have Palisades Insurance


----------



## dog_poopie (May 27, 2006)

*Re: (x0xGTix0x)*

i havent gotten gas all week.. i feel like a millionaire


----------



## x0xGTix0x (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: (dog_poopie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dog_poopie* »_i havent gotten gas all week.. i feel like a millionaire 

yea.... i'm about to take the jeep outta the garage n put the mk4 in there.... i'm going to start using the mk2 with no a/c bc i put regular in it


----------



## mk2eurogirl (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (x0xGTix0x)*

You guys suck! For 91 its 3.75!!!


----------



## x0xGTix0x (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: (mk2eurogirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2eurogirl* »_You guys suck! For 91 its 3.75!!! 






























i would leave my car in the driveway/garage and walk or bus or bike??? LOL 
yea ok i would never


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (x0xGTix0x)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3229402
Here's our new thread for our car show...the other one got Black Holed....GAY!


----------



## x0xGTix0x (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (x0xGTix0x)*

mornin girls !!!








altho i got woken up 2day mornin by a loud ass thunderstorm im in a great mood








last night i bought off of my friend a Nikon D80 w 2 lenses n i can wait 2 go home n take pix !! WooHoo !!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GLIprep (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
last night i bought off of my friend a Nikon D80 w 2 lenses n i can wait 2 go home n take pix !! WooHoo !!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

whore


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (GLIprep)*

Good Morning Girls







What a cruddy start of a day but atleast its TGIF!


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (GLIprep)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLIprep* »_
whore









hehehe







u know it


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

Damn! I'm ready to get out of work already


----------



## foxbabe (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_









hahaha i just started laughing at my desk
and i jsut paid 3.14 for 93 http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (foxbabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *foxbabe* »_
hahaha i just started laughing at my desk
and i jsut paid 3.14 for 93 http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif Grrr..


----------



## mk3gtigirl (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (RS21400)*

morning morning
oreo's for breakfast















weather sucks today...& of course it's gotta suck on a FRIDAY


----------



## foxbabe (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: (mk3gtigirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk3gtigirl* »_morning morning
oreo's for breakfast















weather sucks today...& of course it's gotta suck on a FRIDAY









i wanted to play hooky and go to the beach but noooo it had to rain


----------



## Jim Dangle (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: (foxbabe)*

If anyones bored you should check this out. 
http://youtube.com/watch?v=52CNY6LCvok


----------



## SIR ANDROID184 (Feb 13, 2007)

whats up girls.......just pasing thru and saying Hello


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (SIR ANDROID184)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SIR ANDROID184* »_whats up girls.......just pasing thru and saying Hello


What's going on? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*

lookie !!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3230635


----------



## x0xGTix0x (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

o0o0o0o0o0o


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_lookie !!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3230635

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Sweet


----------



## miss vdub (May 26, 2004)

morning...i mean, afternoon ladies









wanted to check in here first before i post up in the classifieds...selling my old boost gauge/pod. used it for a few months and then i got a different one that matched my cars interior better.
the boost gauge and pod are in perfect condition, its a VDO. let me know if anyone is interested!
also selling my old MBC


----------



## x0xGTix0x (Aug 4, 2006)

Gixxie... read my last post in ur pic thread lol


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (x0xGTix0x)*








I wish the sun was out...


----------



## x0xGTix0x (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*

i wish my nextel worked


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (x0xGTix0x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x0xGTix0x* »_i wish my nextel worked















\
I use to have Nextel but I went back to Verizon http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## x0xGTix0x (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_\
I use to have Nextel but I went back to Verizon http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

yea i think i'm going to go to cingular... but im really picky with phones sooo i dont like any of the phones that they have


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (x0xGTix0x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x0xGTix0x* »_
yea i think i'm going to go to cingular... but im really picky with phones sooo i dont like any of the phones that they have

Yea but around me Verizon's the best so far...in my opinion


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (x0xGTix0x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x0xGTix0x* »_Gixxie... read my last post in ur pic thread lol















i know im an idiot


----------



## x0xGTix0x (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*

verizon dosn't work well on my campus


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_
Yea but around me Verizon's the best so far...in my opinion









x2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
well service depends too on the kind of phone u have ... plus u gotta update it once a month w roaming n all that good stuff http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
x2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
well service depends too on the kind of phone u have ... plus u gotta update it once a month w roaming n all that good stuff http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

yuppyupp


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*

i gotta get a new pone tho







its bein a total retard


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_i gotta get a new pone tho







its bein a total retard









Me 2 my phone is garbage. I want the EnV


----------



## BunnyBeater (Jun 15, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*

hi. that's all
I'm actually WORKING at work!. hahah what a concept!!
OMG!
hope everyone has a great weekend. 
hearts to you.


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_
Me 2 my phone is garbage. I want the EnV









hey i have your shirts... apparently steph is going to be gone monday, so come find me at the bridgewater GTG!!


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MyCarIsRed* »_
hey i have your shirts... apparently steph is going to be gone monday, so come find me at the bridgewater GTG!!










OK. Yeah she told me. I don't know if I will remember you so come find me 2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*

hahaha my thread in the mk4 forums is outta control


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_hahaha my thread in the mk4 forums is outta control
















Yea I'm having trouble doing my work trying to keep up with it







then we have this little problem of Flood Protection happening.


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_

OK. Yeah she told me. I don't know if I will remember you so come find me 2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

i'll probably have the coupe... so check for it. i don't really know who anyone is, so i'll just ask around.


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MyCarIsRed* »_
i'll probably have the coupe... so check for it. i don't really know who anyone is, so i'll just ask around.


http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Sounds Good


----------



## mk2eurogirl (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*

One more day!!!!


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_lookie !!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3230635

join the madness







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
join the madness







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Hard to keep up with Girl!


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*








10 pages in a matter of like 5 hours


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_







10 pages in a matter of like 5 hours
















Woot Woot http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif






















I dislike flood protection


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*















yea thats been gettin me all day


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_














yea thats been gettin me all day









you ever try to sell multiple items?!! it's a whore cause you can't bump things at the same time... vortex needs to update their system or something cause some of the features are beat.


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*

yea i hate that














ugh

well ... imna shed the light on this thread ... OOoOOo la la eyecandy !


----------



## VW2nut4 (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_yea i hate that














ugh

well ... imna shed the light on this thread ... OOoOOo la la eyecandy !


































Whore








I know I don't belong in here but I saw gixxie was the last to comment and I knew she was whorin her car out in here too


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
























http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (VW2nut4)*

hey!! everyone should know that i bought a 42" hd LCD tv today. It's super badass and it's gonna make playing wii tennis a whole new experience!


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MyCarIsRed* »_hey!! everyone should know that i bought a 42" hd LCD tv today. It's super badass and it's gonna make playing wii tennis a whole new experience!









very nice, video games are so much sweeter on HD tv's http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i just bought myself a nice SLR camera today


----------



## kaitisland (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: (BMPolska)*

yay for the weekend!


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (VW2nut4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW2nut4* »_
Whore








I know I don't belong in here but I saw gixxie was the last to comment and I knew she was whorin her car out in here too









hahahaha u know it !!


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

Hope everyone is enjoying the nice weather weekend







FINALLY GOT MY BABY BACK!!! LOOKS GOOD! I missed her.


----------



## x0xGTix0x (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_Hope everyone is enjoying the nice weather weekend







FINALLY GOT MY BABY BACK!!! LOOKS GOOD! I missed her.

congrats!








112


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (x0xGTix0x)*

afternoon bump for some of my fav ladies


----------



## mk2eurogirl (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (NLPJetta)*

just a couple of pics ... more to come


----------



## dog_poopie (May 27, 2006)

rollin on those benz wheels


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (mk2eurogirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2eurogirl* »_just a couple of pics ... more to come
























thats f-in sweet !!








get sum full shots of the car n post em up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif im eager to see what it looks like as the whole package


----------



## mk2eurogirl (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*









20mm adapters in the front. 25mm adapters in the rear. 5x100 to 5x112. 195/40/16 Continental ContiSportContact 2 tires.


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (mk2eurogirl)*

love it chika !!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif looks so stealthly *rawr*








______________________________________________________________
ohh and since my picture thread got locked bc of a bunch of toolbags whose life pretty much sucks ...
my good friend http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif Santi made me a new one








http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...35278


----------



## mk2eurogirl (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_love it chika !!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif looks so stealthly *rawr*








______________________________________________________________
ohh and since my picture thread got locked bc of a bunch of toolbags whose life pretty much sucks ...
my good friend http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif Santi made me a new one








http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...35278

lol !!


----------



## mk2eurogirl (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (mk2eurogirl)*

your thread is already off topic...


----------



## StayGold11 (Mar 22, 2007)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

dang, holed again







join the club


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (mkIII_shortee)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif yea i told em to blackhole it 
imna be leavin work soon so ill post up my most recent pix prolly 2marrow


----------



## mk2eurogirl (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

why would you post it again if it already went in the black hole?


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (mk2eurogirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2eurogirl* »_why would you post it again if it already went in the black hole?

i didnt ... my friend reposted the thread bc he tried 2 keep it clean 4 me


----------



## mk2eurogirl (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

you cant control what other people say.


----------



## x0xGTix0x (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: (mk2eurogirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2eurogirl* »_you cant control what other people say.

yea bc some ppl think that... oh wait.. they dont thats their problem


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (x0xGTix0x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x0xGTix0x* »_
yea bc some ppl think that... oh wait.. they dont thats their problem
















hahaha


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_yea i hate that














ugh

well ... imna shed the light on this thread ... OOoOOo la la eyecandy !


































bump your pics to page 112 gix


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_
bump your pics to page 112 gix























thank you so much dude ! http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif







u guyses r tha bestest http://****************.com/smile/star.gif


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

Morning


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*

morning rosie http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif
imna try 2 make it out 2 somerset this week


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_morning rosie http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif
imna try 2 make it out 2 somerset this week









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

The car looks really good Gixxie. Keep up the good work homegirl.


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (mk2eurogirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2eurogirl* »_








20mm adapters in the front. 25mm adapters in the rear. 5x100 to 5x112. 195/40/16 Continental ContiSportContact 2 tires. 


http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mk2eurogirl (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*

thanks... if anyone needs some tires or some wheels i got some lol


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (mk2eurogirl)*

Ugh! I can't wait to get the hell out of here already!


----------



## foxbabe (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: (RS21400)*

x2 im sitting here doing nothing , like ive been doing for the past 2 weeks... im actually ASKING for some work


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*

I just want to mention 1 thing:
I think that its pretty lame and pathetic for people to judge others for what they do and put on their own car. If everyone had the same taste, this world would suck and be boring. You make yourself out to be pretty damn pathetic when you are picking things off other peoples car. Isn't that the whole point of doing stuff to your car...change stuff around and do it to your own liking not anyone elses. Its your car, you drive it, you own, it so who cares! To start mocking things just make you that mcuh lower in life








Not pointing fingers or mentioning any specific incidents but I just wanted to voice my opinion neutrally


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*









OMG ITSAGURL !!! ATTENTION!!!!1!11!1! 300+ PAGES !!11! NOW !11!
i know exactly what u mean rosie







ten sie smieje co sie smieje ostatni http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
ohh r u goin 2 gloks bbq this sat ??







im supposta go but my best friend is having a VIP graduation party at Pacha







so imna be out all weekend


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_








OMG ITSAGURL !!! ATTENTION!!!!1!11!1! 300+ PAGES !!11! NOW !11!
i know exactly what u mean rosie







ten sie smieje co sie smieje ostatni http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
ohh r u goin 2 gloks bbq this sat ??







im supposta go but my best friend is having a VIP graduation party at Pacha







so imna be out all weekend 

I'm not sure if I'm going.


----------



## mk2eurogirl (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_I just want to mention 1 thing:
I think that its pretty lame and pathetic for people to judge others for what they do and put on their own car. If everyone had the same taste, this world would suck and be boring. You make yourself out to be pretty damn pathetic when you are picking things off other peoples car. Isn't that the whole point of doing stuff to your car...change stuff around and do it to your own liking not anyone elses. Its your car, you drive it, you own, it so who cares! To start mocking things just make you that mcuh lower in life








Not pointing fingers or mentioning any specific incidents but I just wanted to voice my opinion neutrally
















you're taking it too seriously, it shouldnt bug you, everyone can voice thier opinions. i love the fact that we can, havent you? so you never wrote a comment saying .. i dont like those tails? lower it? nothing like that?? lol...


----------



## foxbabe (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_I just want to mention 1 thing:
I think that its pretty lame and pathetic for people to judge others for what they do and put on their own car. If everyone had the same taste, this world would suck and be boring. You make yourself out to be pretty damn pathetic when you are picking things off other peoples car. Isn't that the whole point of doing stuff to your car...change stuff around and do it to your own liking not anyone elses. Its your car, you drive it, you own, it so who cares! To start mocking things just make you that mcuh lower in life








Not pointing fingers or mentioning any specific incidents but I just wanted to voice my opinion neutrally
















no you're right, its called personality, not everyones is the same.. if they were, we would all be driving the same car


----------



## greeneyedbandit38 (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*

here is a couple pics of my girls GLi.....I dont think she will mind me posting a couple of pics for her, I hope you girls dont.....







....


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (mk2eurogirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2eurogirl* »_
you're taking it too seriously, it shouldnt bug you, everyone can voice thier opinions. i love the fact that we can, havent you? so you never wrote a comment saying .. i dont like those tails? lower it? nothing like that?? lol... 


Well I'm not taking it seriously I just think its pathetic. Making suggestions and making fun sarcastically are different and its hard enough to try and do different things to your car withouth turning around and seeing 500 other people do it too! Its not bugging me like you think I'm just voicing my opinion about a situation


----------



## foxbabe (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: (greeneyedbandit38)*

now you can come wipe the drool off my desk...


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (foxbabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *foxbabe* »_now you can come wipe the drool off my desk...









Sweet pics greeneyedbandit38 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mk2eurogirl (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_

Well I'm not taking it seriously I just think its pathetic. Making suggestions and making fun sarcastically are different and its hard enough to try and do different things to your car withouth turning around and seeing 500 other people do it too! Its not bugging me like you think I'm just voicing my opinion about a situation









mmmokay!!


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (foxbabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *foxbabe* »_now you can come wipe the drool off my desk...


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (mk2eurogirl)*

Anyways...
2 hours and 15 min. till I get out of work







Time needs to hurry up!


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

OOoOOo la la







new paGe = new pix or old pix







or w/e
BOOOOYAAA !!


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

Hotness girl...that camera takes awesome pix! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mk2eurogirl (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*

what have you done to it beside adding the flat fives and suspension?


----------



## foxbabe (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: (mk2eurogirl)*

girls girls girls! do we need to go in time out?
its all just opinions, i dont know the situation but i do know that it looks 10x's better when you act proud of what you came up with and show that you dont care about what other people think vs doing what ever you can to make some one ELSE happy..
we would all have to be rich if we wanted the perfect dub, but unfortunately thats not the case so keep that in mind when you're commenting.


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (mk2eurogirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2eurogirl* »_what have you done to it beside adding the flat fives and suspension?









An airbrushed plate














Had to do it Gixxie...you know I'm messing cuz I on the other hand like the plate





















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (mk2eurogirl)*

a vr6 swap ... that car beats ***** w/o even moving


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_







a vr6 swap


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_







a vr6 swap

vr6*S*


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_
vr6*S*


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_
An airbrushed plate














Had to do it Gixxie...you know I'm messing cuz I on the other hand like the plate





















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
















thanks to that plate my car gets more attention than any other "stock reflex silver mk4 golf/gti there is








mission accomplished


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
thanks to that plate my car gets more attention than any other "stock reflex silver mk4 golf/gti there is








mission accomplished










http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







Isn't that the point


----------



## greeneyedbandit38 (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_








Sweet pics greeneyedbandit38 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


thank you !


----------



## mk2eurogirl (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_ a vr6 swap ... that car beats ***** w/o even moving









mk4's come vr6, why didnt you just buy one of those,







what was wrong with the original motor?
hehe my car is way lighter


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (mk2eurogirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2eurogirl* »_
mk4's come vr6, why didnt you just buy one of those,







what was wrong with the original motor?
hehe my car is way lighter 

gixxies VR sucks, a big polished snail crawled under her hood and attached itlelf to the engine


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_
gixxies VR sucks, a big polished snail crawled under her hood and attached itlelf to the engine


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_
gixxies VR sucks, a big polished snail crawled under her hood and attached itlelf to the engine
















yea wtf







u saw that too right !?


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
yea wtf







u saw that too right !?









i tried taking it off but it started whining so i left it alone


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_
i tried taking it off but it started whining so i left it alone


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_















 I would have to say you probably hold 1/2 the posts in the thread!


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (1.8TRabbit)*

1 more out till work's out today...FINALLY! but not fast enough


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (1.8TRabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8TRabbit* »_ I would have to say you probably hold 1/2 the posts in the thread!









nope she only has 753


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*

BMPOLSKA = POST WHORE


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_
nope she only has 753


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_BMPOLSKA = POST WHORE









no way


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_BMPOLSKA + NLPJetta+GettaGlok = POST WHORE









Fixed it....
Whats going on ladies http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_
no way


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_








ten sie smieje co sie smieje ostatni 

DAMN RIGHT GIRL! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dog_poopie (May 27, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*

dubs on the lake this weekend who is going ???


----------



## mk2eurogirl (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (dog_poopie)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3238480


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (dog_poopie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dog_poopie* »_dubs on the lake this weekend who is going ???

i wanted to go but i cant cuz i have my best friends grad party this weekend








plus thats a 6hr ride ... and i dont know any1 thats cruisin there from nj http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## foxbabe (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

woont be there
2 cookouts and softball starts sunday WOOHOOO!!!


----------



## foxbabe (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: (foxbabe)*

oh yea, morning ladies 
score, 114 is this chicks










_Modified by foxbabe at 9:32 AM 5-16-2007_


----------



## SIR ANDROID184 (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: (foxbabe)*

whats up girls?
foxbabe...LMAO at your sig


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (SIR ANDROID184)*

sup drew








hahaha yea we all gave her props already 4 her sig


----------



## foxbabe (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: (SIR ANDROID184)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SIR ANDROID184* »_whats up girls?
foxbabe...LMAO at your sig
























ill have to have a few drinks and think of another hehe
thanks


----------



## 2L_PimP (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: (foxbabe)*

Wow I hope guys are allowed to post too







Just wanted to say the cars I've seen are saweet and girls who mod rock http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SIR ANDROID184 (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: (2L_PimP)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2L_PimP* »_Wow I hope guys are allowed to post too







Just wanted to say the cars I've seen are saweet and girls who mod rock http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Last time I checked, I stood up when I went to the bathroom for number 1


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3115009
Time is getting near!
hope to see alot of you gals at the Show.
T


----------



## x0xGTix0x (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*

Hello Ladies... and the few Guys that shouldn't be in here lol


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MissVeeDub* »_http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3115009
Time is getting near!
hope to see alot of you gals at the Show.
T

imna be there !! u know it !! baaalllllliiiiinnnn


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (x0xGTix0x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x0xGTix0x* »_Hello Ladies... and the few Guys that shouldn't be in here lol 

hi Karen !!


----------



## mk2eurogirl (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

did ya guys see my updated pix?
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3238480


----------



## x0xGTix0x (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
hi Karen !!









HEYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (x0xGTix0x)*

CF yet !?







i wanna stop by n nag ya !


----------



## x0xGTix0x (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_CF yet !?







i wanna stop by n nag ya !
















haha not yet! 
we still have a little more than a week of training to do


----------



## mkIIItroll.wit.a.flat. (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: (mk2eurogirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2eurogirl* »_did ya guys see my updated pix?
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3238480

damn girl you got a$$ for days yo!


----------



## brokatl (Dec 17, 2004)

Cool cars ladies... 
here's my baby..


----------



## omgz_nosferatu (May 16, 2007)

brand new to these forums.
here's my love:
























i was thinking about doing some mods to it, but im not sure what. any suggestions?


----------



## brokatl (Dec 17, 2004)

*Re: (omgz_nosferatu)*

i am not a pro by any means, but for starters... her are 2 very affordable mods that are easy to do and can make a difference in the look
tint the windows (obviously) and get clear or smoked side markers for those little yellow blinker lights on the side.. you'll need to get an amber bulb if you change them to clear so your blinkers aren't flashing white... i haven't ever looked into mods for the new jetta so its hard to think of a bunch off the top of my head... 
check out http://www.ecstuning.com for more ideas


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)




----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

this is for you gixxie.


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*

awwww







thanks girl !! hahaha
i havent been on that site in 4eva !


----------



## omgz_nosferatu (May 16, 2007)

awesome, thanks to both of you.








now if i wanted to put sideskirts or the valance on my car how would i go about doing things like that?


----------



## VW2nut4 (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MissVeeDub* »_this is for you gixxie.









ok I know I know I'm not supposed to be in here but what site is that... The GF is already talking about how to spend my money


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (VW2nut4)*

dubmodder.com or sumthin like that http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VW2nut4 (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_dubmodder.com or sumthin like that http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

thanks bud http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
P.S. We're talking smack about you in Santi's B 52 thread


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (VW2nut4)*















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif thanks 4 the heads up


----------



## VW2nut4 (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif thanks 4 the heads up









haha of course
:exits with that strange feeling you get when you walk into the wrong sex's bathroom:


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (VW2nut4)*






























n u would know how that feels bc ..... ????


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (mkIIItroll.wit.a.flat.azz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mkIIItroll.wit.a.flat.azz* »_
damn girl you got a$$ for days yo!


----------



## x0xGTix0x (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_





























n u would know how that feels bc ..... ????









LOL


----------



## GTIxpinay (Jul 30, 2006)

_Quote, originally posted by *ExHonda* »_
Jersey sucks 
END OF STORY 
However fine lookin women too bad most of em got herpes or crabs


^^ just a quote i came across in tim's "so i had to go to court" thread in the car lounge. 
felt like sharing it in this thread, since many jersey girls roam around here.

i should come by this thread more often.


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (GTIxpinay)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
ignorance proves how pathetic people are


----------



## jus_dubin (Apr 29, 2005)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

if you gals dont mind me throwin' my piece in here, just wanted to let you gals know how awsome i think it is that you have your own thread just for you... altho i am ruining it now, you girls deserve much credit 
- ps. i am available LOLz pm for more info *hahahhaha* http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif ya gix


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (jus_dubin)*























ur not a bother 2 anyone so ur more than welcome in here








http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

Morning Girls & Guys in here


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*

hey rosie !















its gonna be a long damn day 2day








got a whole lot of work to do n stuff http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

paGe 115


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_hey rosie !















its gonna be a long damn day 2day








got a whole lot of work to do n stuff http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

paGe 115










x2


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Rosie u got a PM ... whenever u get a chance


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Rosie u got a PM ... whenever u get a chance









I will reply later it works when it wants to at work


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Rosie u got a PM ... whenever u get a chance









PM REPLIED


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*

PM replied back















btw rosie u should come to the union g2g 2nite


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_PM replied back















btw rosie u should come to the union g2g 2nite









Where in Union?


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*

PMd ya the link


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_PMd ya the link









Thanks I got it...I shall see what goes on today


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

wassup wassup! home for a few more mins, then i gotta visit a store.....bleh. far away too. Nice drive out to CT at least.
whats good ladies?








photo taken by my cool buddy Mark Piatkowski http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








photo take by another cool buddy Ted. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
(the blurry spot you see was a rain drop, it was raining earlier that day.)


_Modified by MissVeeDub at 10:56 AM 5-17-2007_


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*

Nice pic http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*









that raindrop give it that foggy look hahaha thats what i thought that was at 1st ... i was like OOoOOooo theres fog in the pic















http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif em !
well end up taking nice pix together up at bear mountain http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i cant wait for that


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

Ugh! I hate working!


----------



## GTIxpinay (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_
Thanks I got it...I shall see what goes on today


GO TO KEANNN!!!!
my daddy just stole the pathfinder so i'll be rolling up there in my civic. sweeet.

_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_Ugh! I hate working!






























my thoughts exactly. got work in two hours, and i have to drive through school traffic.


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (GTIxpinay)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTIxpinay* »_

GO TO KEANNN!!!!
my daddy just stole the pathfinder so i'll be rolling up there in my civic. sweeet.
my thoughts exactly. got work in two hours, and i have to drive through school traffic.

School zones suck http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (GTIxpinay)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTIxpinay* »_
my daddy just stole the pathfinder so i'll be *rolling up there in my civic. *sweeet.


hahaha







tha sexual taco will be in attendence haha


----------



## wolfegirl1.8T (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

hey girls







haven't been in here in a while...ill be around more often though..i got my tonsils out tuesday so all i can do for the next 2 weeks is sit on vortex http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (wolfegirl1.8T)*

aww http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif
hope you feel better 
but then again its good 4 us cuz now u'll post more


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (wolfegirl1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wolfegirl1.8T* »_hey girls







haven't been in here in a while...ill be around more often though..i got my tonsils out tuesday so all i can do for the next 2 weeks is sit on vortex http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*

siiick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Volkswagen GTI W12 650


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_siiick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Volkswagen GTI W12 650









I would def. drive that http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mk2eurogirl (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif to ear infections
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif to some hitting my car yesterday
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif tomorrow is almost friday
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif its my birthday weekend


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (mk2eurogirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2eurogirl* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif to ear infections
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif to some hitting my car yesterday
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif tomorrow is almost friday
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif its my birthday weekend

Yea ear infections suck and Happy Early B-Day http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (mk2eurogirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2eurogirl* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif to ear infections
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif to some hitting my car yesterday
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif tomorrow is almost friday
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif its my birthday weekend

what happened w ur car ??








n Happy early B-Day to ya !!


----------



## x0xGTix0x (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

ahhh i'm so tired!
just wanted to drop in and say.. HI


----------



## foxbabe (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_siiick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Volkswagen GTI W12 650









ugghh this thing looks like sex... actually, i think this might look better









and gix i hope today is better than yesterday, cheer up punk


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (foxbabe)*

Morning Girls! TGIF even though its cruddy!


----------



## dog_poopie (May 27, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*

dubs on the lake this weekend.
im about to get real shifty ..


----------



## mkIIItroll.wit.a.flat. (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: (mk2eurogirl)*

happy sweet 16!!


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (mkIIItroll.wit.a.flat.azz)*

i got my new tv yesterday! best part is that it has a card reader so i can see pictures and videos on it!!


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MyCarIsRed* »_i got my new tv yesterday! best part is that it has a card reader so i can see pictures and videos on it!!

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SammySJ99 (Jul 5, 2005)

Greeting from Germany! I made it all safe like!


----------



## mk2eurogirl (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (SammySJ99)*

FRIDAY http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

my birthday this sunday!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VR6CORRADO94 (Aug 21, 2006)

im not a chick but i respect all you girls with vdub nothing sexier than a girl on a vdub dont get it wrong you guys problably have bf so dont take it the wrong way just very sexy


----------



## foxbabe (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: (VR6CORRADO94)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6CORRADO94* »_im not a chick but i respect all you girls with vdub nothing sexier than a girl on a vdub dont get it wrong you guys problably have bf so dont take it the wrong way just very sexy

we know








but thats not why we do it


----------



## wolfegirl1.8T (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: (foxbabe)*

hey girls...


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (VR6CORRADO94)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6CORRADO94* »_im not a chick but i respect all you girls with vdub nothing sexier than a girl on a vdub dont get it wrong you guys problably have bf so dont take it the wrong way just very sexy

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (wolfegirl1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wolfegirl1.8T* »_hey girls...










Hey how are you feeling? Better I hope!


----------



## wolfegirl1.8T (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*

ehh not too much better..i cant eat anything so it really sucks the doctor said days 5-10 are the worst...and well tomorrow is day 5


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

_Quote, originally posted by *foxbabe* »_
ugghh this thing looks like sex... actually, i think this might look better









and gix i hope today is better than yesterday, cheer up punk

hahaha







that car is f-in awesome
aw! thanks a lot girl ! all is good







im always in a great mood http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
















_Quote, originally posted by *MyCarIsRed* »_i got my new tv yesterday! best part is that it has a card reader so i can see pictures and videos on it!!

thats sweet dude !! congrats !!
















_Quote, originally posted by *SammySJ99* »_Greeting from Germany! I made it all safe like!

good now bring me back sum parts !!
















_Quote, originally posted by *VR6CORRADO94* »_im not a chick but i respect all you girls with vdub nothing sexier than a girl on a vdub dont get it wrong you guys problably have bf so dont take it the wrong way just very sexy

thanks dude









_Quote, originally posted by *wolfegirl1.8T* »_ehh not too much better..i cant eat anything so it really sucks the doctor said days 5-10 are the worst...and well tomorrow is day 5
















awww







sucks girl http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif i know how u feel ... i didnt go 2 work 2day cuz i wasnt feelin well and this whole day laying in bed juss bothered the hell outta me http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif id rather b out n about ... i hate being stuck home


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

gixxie.....milp!


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*
























girl ... cant wait 4 dubathon http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif im naggin bunch of peoples to cruise up w me








do u know who tommys gonna go with ??


----------



## x0xGTix0x (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_























girl ... cant wait 4 dubathon http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif im naggin bunch of peoples to cruise up w me








do u know who tommys gonna go with ??








i can't go anywhere... other than waterfest







oh and of course h2o


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (x0xGTix0x)*

y not !?


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_























girl ... cant wait 4 dubathon http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif im naggin bunch of peoples to cruise up w me









do u know who tommys gonna go with ??









i'm assuming some of the other German Squad guys. I am pretty sure Vic will be bringing some of the guys, so i would think Tommy would follow him...?


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: (x0xGTix0x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x0xGTix0x* »_i can't go anywhere... other than waterfest







oh and of course h2o 

poop....would be great to have ya http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SIR ANDROID184 (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









good weekend girls...with a double snap and a twist


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (SIR ANDROID184)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MissVeeDub* »_
i'm assuming some of the other German Squad guys. I am pretty sure Vic will be bringing some of the guys, so i would think Tommy would follow him...?

yea true ... still gotta talk to him n ramon .... cuz most likely they're all gonna go 2gether ... then we all might as well cruise up there http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Quote, originally posted by *MissVeeDub* »_
poop....would be great to have ya http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif imna kidnap her ass dont worrie










_Quote, originally posted by *SIR ANDROID184* »_

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









good weekend girls...with a double snap and a twist
















palabra arriba


----------



## x0xGTix0x (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MissVeeDub* »_
poop....would be great to have ya http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

yea i knoooooo 
having a new job kinda stinks i guess


----------



## x0xGTix0x (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: (x0xGTix0x)*

Check this out.... i will probably try very hard be there since Chris is my boy but... BE THERE
2nd Annual FükenDübin BBQ Sunday June 10th at Eisenhower Park
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=1


----------



## omgz_nosferatu (May 16, 2007)

hey








good morning, or well i should say afternoon.
how is everyone?


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (x0xGTix0x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x0xGTix0x* »_
Check this out.... i will probably try very hard be there since Chris is my boy but... BE THERE
2nd Annual FükenDübin BBQ Sunday June 10th at Eisenhower Park
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=1


http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif








im not gonna go 2 that ... i already marked down dubathon in mah calendar








karen u should come w me woman!! plus i think dubathon is closer than the eisenhower park and the cruise i heard is awesome


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (omgz_nosferatu)*


_Quote, originally posted by *omgz_nosferatu* »_hey








good morning, or well i should say afternoon.
how is everyone?








everything is good on my side http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
called out sick yesterday so ive been in bed for waaaay to long








got up a while ago bout 2 go joggin then go 2 the salon n visit my drag racing chicka and then go to my best friends graduation partaay


----------



## x0xGTix0x (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif








im not gonna go 2 that ... i already marked down dubathon in mah calendar








karen u should come w me woman!! plus i think dubathon is closer than the eisenhower park and the cruise i heard is awesome









yea i kno its a toss up... but IF i can get off... i'll probablly go to Fdubbin bc those are my boys but we'll see... still have a while b4 i find out if i'm actually going to have off on that day or not


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (x0xGTix0x)*

if a firealarm goes off ... dont ask questions just leave


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: (x0xGTix0x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x0xGTix0x* »_
yea i knoooooo 
having a new job kinda stinks i guess 

hey, the job supports the dub








i just read through the FDubin thread about their gtg. sounds fun http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif (although some comments were uncalled for........its IS vortex and thats that haha... )
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for a chill time wherever people decide to go, Dubs are Dubs


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*

Goodmorning everyone.....hope everyone is doing well.
I have not been around much







I have been really really sick....damn allergies








Well, hope everyone has an EXECELLENT sunday - maybe i will hope on here during work next week








Talk to you all later


----------



## x0xGTix0x (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_if a firealarm goes off ... dont ask questions just leave









haha do i ever ask questions in situations like those???


----------



## vwcabr (Oct 20, 2000)

*Re: (Minibabe)*

Here are my 2 cars
This is my beater








This is my pride and joy


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (vwcabr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwcabr* »_Here are my 2 cars
This is my beater








This is my pride and joy










http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## x0xGTix0x (Aug 4, 2006)

HI LADIES!!


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (x0xGTix0x)*

Good Morning


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*

Morning everyone! How was the weekend? My boss is out today....so its a FREE day.








I plan on spending the day looking for car parts http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_Morning everyone! How was the weekend? My boss is out today....so its a FREE day.








*I plan on spending the day looking for car parts http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif *

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Good luck with finding what you want!


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Good luck with finding what you want!

thanks







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*

If any of you girls are close enough and interested in a free car show/gtg check it out...if not bump it up for your fellow dub girl http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://****************.com/smile/star.gif http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=2 http://****************.com/smile/star.gif


----------



## dog_poopie (May 27, 2006)

i could possibly make it out .... unless i pick up a moped thursday... 
thats right moped.. its a garelli step threw.. its hott.. and gets 115mpg


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (dog_poopie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dog_poopie* »_i could possibly make it out .... unless i pick up a moped thursday... 
thats right moped.. its a garelli step threw.. its hott.. and gets 115mpg

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Bump the thread


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (vwcabr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwcabr* »_Here are my 2 cars
This is my pride and joy










yeah coupe!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## wolfegirl1.8T (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*

hey girls http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif its such a nice day out and im stuck in the house all doped up on pain killers








hope everyone is having a good monday


----------



## mk2eurogirl (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (wolfegirl1.8T)*

yay for pain killers


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (wolfegirl1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wolfegirl1.8T* »_hey girls http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif its such a nice day out and im stuck in the house all doped up on pain killers








hope everyone is having a good monday









Aw man...feel better already women!


----------



## wolfegirl1.8T (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*

haha i know..this is killing me! the doctor wasnt lying when he said the second week would suck! im trying to get all the rest i can get today so i can go to bridgewater tonight!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## wolfegirl1.8T (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: (mk2eurogirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2eurogirl* »_yay for pain killers

haha yeahh but not the liquid ones..they taste soooo bad!


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (wolfegirl1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wolfegirl1.8T* »_haha i know..this is killing me! the doctor wasnt lying when he said the second week would suck! im trying to get all the rest i can get today so i can go to bridgewater tonight!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I hope you well enough to be able to make it out tonight http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*








i got a headache ...


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_







i got a headache ...

Me 2...hey girl been busy at work today?


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*

ehhh







i did a lotta crap 2day and now im juss waiting for it 2 b 5 already


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_ehhh







i did a lotta crap 2day and now im juss waiting for it 2 b 5 already









Yea I know that feeling waiting for the day to finally end so u can leave work


----------



## dog_poopie (May 27, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*

ladies .... im the proud owner of a 1977 garelli moped... 115mpg at 35mph.. its going to be hottt
not mine but its the same model


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (dog_poopie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dog_poopie* »_ladies .... im the proud owner of a 1977 garelli moped... 115mpg at 35mph.. its going to be hottt
not mine but its the same model









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Be safe! and congrats!


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Be safe! and congrats!

x2








i http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif bikes http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

i like bikes too....and so does Vic, we're been tossing the idea around...but i doubt either of us will buy anything right now. I have alot to do to my car still......alot to do to my car = alot of money to spend on my car....


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif yea they're scary at times ... i had a close call doin about 100 when a trailor hook broke off and flew past my head http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif not cool ... plus losing friends to bike crashes is the worst








better off w moddin a car


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MissVeeDub* »_it's all good, we got balls to ride a bike haha


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
















wtf! i went to edit it, and deleted it.....haha
but yeah


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*

check out the sig....


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*

good job








yea i spoke to tommy and hes gonna come up on the 10th ... so most likely imna cruise up w them http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dog_poopie (May 27, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

so called up my insurance company... 80 bucks a year.. cant beat that .. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
x2








i http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif bikes http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 









is that you're bike? i didn't even know you rode. you should come out for a ride with me and the wife someday. she's been looking for other girl riders to cruise around with.


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif theres a lot a girl riders around here trust me








u guys should attend bike nights at places like hooters and stuff ... u'll meet a LOT of locals that u'd never expect to b bikers


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif theres a lot a girl riders around here trust me








u guys should attend bike nights at places like hooters and stuff ... u'll meet a LOT of locals that u'd never expect to b bikers









nice. i'm going to start looking for a new bike in the next couple of months. i have to start going to some bike nights and see if i can find a buyer for mine.


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*

yea deff !! u should go 2 those places you just hafta look up ur local popular spots and on which nights they have bike nites http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif its a whole lotta fun ... hahaha at a place by me Sport and Sexy they had bikini bike washes














ppl seemed to like those a lot


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MyCarIsRed* »_
nice. i'm going to start looking for a new bike in the next couple of months. i have to start going to some bike nights and see if i can find a buyer for mine.

they used to have Bike Nights at Sensations on Talmadge Ave in Bound Brook but since it got flooded idk if they're reopening http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Erok22 (May 19, 2007)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

I know...I know....This is the girls lounge, but I just wanted to say there is nothing hotter than a women drivin a nice VW. Just wanted to show some VW love. If u want check this link out below I just bought it 6 days ago......
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3244520


----------



## vwBeauti (Apr 7, 2007)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (x_gixxie_x)*

Vw girl right here and I'm damn proud! I own a 1992 jetta mk2, a classic.


----------



## Stabby (May 9, 2007)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (vwBeauti)*

Hey Ladies! I'm new to the Dub club...just bought my first VW a week or so ago. I LOVE IT! I have a 2000 Jetta VR6...once I get it all "pretty" I will post some pics!


----------



## x0xGTix0x (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (Stabby)*

Hey Ladies


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (Stabby)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Erok22* »_I know...I know....This is the girls lounge, but I just wanted to say there is nothing hotter than a women drivin a nice VW. Just wanted to show some VW love. If u want check this link out below I just bought it 6 days ago......
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3244520









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







car looks great dude .. start moddin










_Quote, originally posted by *vwBeauti* »_Vw girl right here and I'm damn proud! I own a 1992 jetta mk2, a classic.


_Quote, originally posted by *Stabby* »_Hey Ladies! I'm new to the Dub club...just bought my first VW a week or so ago. I LOVE IT! I have a 2000 Jetta VR6...once I get it all "pretty" I will post some pics! 

welcome n post up sum pix girls ! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif lets see what we're workin w here !


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (x_gixxie_x)*

Morning Girls!


----------



## wolfegirl1.8T (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (RS21400)*

heyyy!!!







how are you on this beautiful hump day? lol


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (wolfegirl1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wolfegirl1.8T* »_heyyy!!!







how are you on this beautiful hump day? lol

Eh could be better how about yourself?


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

Morning Ladies !!!
W00t w00t its Wednesday


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_Morning Ladies !!!
W00t w00t its Wednesday









Hey


----------



## giveitupandddance (Nov 3, 2006)

only 2 more days til friday. 
it's taking too long. i think i'm gonna take a vacation day on friday.


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (giveitupandddance)*


_Quote, originally posted by *giveitupandddance* »_only 2 more days til friday. 
it's taking too long. i think i'm gonna take a vacation day on friday.


I had to leave at 11:15 yesterday so I can't take off again this week but I have off on Monday for Memorial Day http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 3 day weekends


----------



## jus_dubin (Apr 29, 2005)

*Re: (RS21400)*










there you go i told you i would post a picture of myself on here hahhhah.... PM me!!! lolzz 
ps... gixxie let me know if that is inapropriate because i will take it off...
great thread ladies keep up the good work


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

Nice 20th


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (jus_dubin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jus_dubin* »_
there you go i told you i would post a picture of myself on here hahhhah.... PM me!!! lolzz 
ps... gixxie let me know if that is inapropriate because i will take it off...
great thread ladies keep up the good work 

stop screaming for attention in my thread























u know i http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif u !! 
ur worse of a pic whore than i am


----------



## jus_dubin (Apr 29, 2005)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

^^^^ was that your one burn a day hahahhaha 
i know im a little bit of a whore because i love attention, im like a... ____________ fill in the blank


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (jus_dubin)*








im limited now to tex








so my rare daily posts gotta b very well invested








of course you love attention







ur a vortex addict


----------



## StayGold11 (Mar 22, 2007)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

hey gixxie n ladies...finally got my new wheels on
holla!
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3251319


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (mkIII_shortee)*

WooT WooT !!


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_WooT WooT !!









feeling better?


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*

no http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_no http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

i'll come by with some





















and i'll make u feel better


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

Heres a few pics of my GTi. 


























_Modified by C.J at 2:23 AM 5-24-2007_


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_Heres a few pics of my GTi. 

























_Modified by C.J at 2:23 AM 5-24-2007_

WOW - That thing is really SEXY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (mkIII_shortee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mkIII_shortee* »_hey gixxie n ladies...finally got my new wheels on
holla!
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3251319


LOVE the wheels http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_







im limited now to tex








so my rare daily posts gotta b very well invested








of course you love attention







ur a vortex addict









Me to.....the internet was down ALL day yesterday at work.....I acutally had to do something








Oh well I guess thats what they pay me for








How is everyone, have not been on here in a while


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*

Good Morning Girls!


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_Heres a few pics of my GTi. 

























_Modified by C.J at 2:23 AM 5-24-2007_

your car looks great! now get some shots of you with it!
disclaimer: this is not a vortex perv comment. i just think it's important to see girls actually with their cars. gives them a sense of connection.


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MyCarIsRed* »_
your car looks great! now get some shots of you with it!
disclaimer: this is not a vortex perv comment. i just think it's important to see girls actually with their cars. gives them a sense of connection.









ya gotta be an attention whore like me







hahaha
then again ... thats when the stalkers come along too















CJ car looks f-in great !! dust give it a drop and you'll be set for a while







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Amanda - ****ing miss you girl !! http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif ive been caught up w work too lately and been MIA from tex myslef http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif how dissapointing


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_ CJ car looks f-in great !! dust give it a drop and you'll be set for a while







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thx Gixxie, 
Its running Bilstein Sports w/ H&R Sport Springs right now. Handles like its on rails which I like. So will keep it that way for now.
Heres a pic of my dub and me


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_Thx Gixxie, 
Its running Bilstein Sports w/ H&R Sport Springs right now. Handles like its on rails which I like. So will keep it that way for now.
Heres a pic of my dub and me

















Sweet...Looks good! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Stabby (May 9, 2007)

*Re: (C.J)*

Nice car! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rumpo (Apr 20, 2007)

*Re: (Stabby)*

ill play. heres my r32 








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (Rumpo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rumpo* »_ill play. heres my r32 








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Sweet!


----------



## x0xGTix0x (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*

*sorry i got jealous of all the cars n had to post my 4x4














*



















_Modified by x0xGTix0x at 1:50 AM 5-25-2007_


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_
Thx Gixxie, 
Its running Bilstein Sports w/ H&R Sport Springs right now. Handles like its on rails which I like. So will keep it that way for now.
Heres a pic of my dub and me
















 
NICE! I really do love the wheels. Dont worry my car is 4x4 status also








We can start our own 4x4 club


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
ya gotta be an attention whore like me







hahaha
then again ... thats when the stalkers come along too















CJ car looks f-in great !! dust give it a drop and you'll be set for a while







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Amanda - ****ing miss you girl !! http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif ive been caught up w work too lately and been MIA from tex myslef http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif how dissapointing









I know....it sucks having to work








I have to get out to one of those jersey g2g so I can come and say HI to everyone!
Good Morning Everyone......YEAH THREE DAY WEEKEND (I plan on installing my bigger turbo inlet and my DV on monday







)
Hopefully I can post some pics of that http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MyCarIsRed* »_
your car looks great! now get some shots of you with it!
*disclaimer: this is not a vortex perv comment. i just think it's important to see girls actually with their cars. gives them a sense of connection.







* 


sure its not








just kidding


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*

TGIF GIRLS...MORNING







It's suppose to be 92º...woot woot!


----------



## SIR ANDROID184 (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: (RS21400)*









whats up girls?....just swinging thru.....everyone enjoy the holiday weekend, stay safe and kiss your boyfriends...they like that


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (SIR ANDROID184)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SIR ANDROID184* »_








whats up girls?....just swinging thru.....everyone enjoy the holiday weekend, stay safe and kiss your boyfriends...they like that



















































Hey what's going on? You too enjoy your weekend and be safe! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: (RS21400)*

helloooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo summer!!!!
i a praying that the weather is as good for the 10th!


----------



## dog_poopie (May 27, 2006)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*

dropped the car off at the dealer yesterday.. for some minor warranty work..
got a nice loaner jetta.. picked up my moped in it last night.. because i def was going to put it in my rabbit..

its actually a nice car too. its an 07 and really smooth


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MissVeeDub* »_helloooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo summer!!!!
i a praying that the weather is as good for the 10th!

yo !! i got all nervous bc i have a wedding to go 2 in june n i was gettin nervous that it would fall on the 10th ... butit turns out 2 b on the 23rd http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







so its all clear ! yayZ !


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_
Thx Gixxie, 
Its running Bilstein Sports w/ H&R Sport Springs right now. Handles like its on rails which I like. So will keep it that way for now.
Heres a pic of my dub and me

















OMGZ ITZAGURL !!!!1!! HIZ2U2 !!!11!1 








sexy pair rite thuuurz http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (Rumpo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rumpo* »_ill play. heres my r32 








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif the .:R it looks nice as hell http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (x0xGTix0x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x0xGTix0x* »_ *sorry i got jealous of all the cars n had to post my 4x4














*

























juss drop it so u can fit in w the ballers in here








http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif u karen !!!


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
I know....it sucks having to work








I have to get out to one of those jersey g2g so I can come and say HI to everyone!
Good Morning Everyone......YEAH THREE DAY WEEKEND (I plan on installing my bigger turbo inlet and my DV on monday








)
Hopefully I can post some pics of that http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

yea work blows http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
i barely get anytime 2 come on tex anymore


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (dog_poopie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dog_poopie* »_dropped the car off at the dealer yesterday.. for some minor warranty work..
got a nice loaner jetta.. picked up my moped in it last night.. because i def was going to put it in my rabbit..

its actually a nice car too. its an 07 and really smooth 

pimp tha jettah !!







WooT WooT !!


----------



## Rumpo (Apr 20, 2007)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif the .:R it looks nice as hell http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

thankyou








ill keep you guys posted when i actually get coils


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (Rumpo)*









coils r the best http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
deff a worthy investment


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

Hey girls, so that job I was talking about a few weeks ago...I got it! Woot Woot...I put my 2 weeks in here on Wednesday so I start June 11th at the new job http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Closer and more $ to home







I just hope I can get on the tex there


----------



## wolfegirl1.8T (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*

congrats http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## x0xGTix0x (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_







juss drop it so u can fit in w the ballers in here








http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif u karen !!!

yea donate me money so i can get them QUICKER






















but i http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif u tooo










_Modified by x0xGTix0x at 12:54 PM 5-25-2007_


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (wolfegirl1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wolfegirl1.8T* »_congrats http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks








Woohoo my jobs letting us out at 3:00 for the holiday weekend http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_Hey girls, so that job I was talking about a few weeks ago...I got it! Woot Woot...I put my 2 weeks in here on Wednesday so I start June 11th at the new job http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Closer and more $ to home







I just hope I can get on the tex there









OOooOOo la la ! congratulaTionz








i really hope u have vortex access there


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
OOooOOo la la ! congratulaTionz








i really hope u have vortex access there
















me 2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*

u so lucky ur gettin out at 3








im stuck at mah place till 5


----------



## x0xGTix0x (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_u so lucky ur gettin out at 3








im stuck at mah place till 5









yea well u guys need to suck it up bc i have training from 5-11


----------



## 6aJettaChick (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Everyone :laugh: (MissVeeDub)*

I didnt know there was a lounge for us girls.. nice nice! Hi!!


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: Everyone :laugh: (6aJettaChick)*

Welcome Girlie http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

wohooo! off for the next 3 days








btw....i looooooooooooove the sig Gixxie haha...


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *6aJettaChick* »_I didnt know there was a lounge for us girls.. nice nice! Hi!! 

this is our lil corner of tex

















_Quote, originally posted by *MissVeeDub* »_wohooo! off for the next 3 days








btw....i looooooooooooove the sig Gixxie haha...









yup im official


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
this is our lil corner of tex
















yup im official
















i think you should help out the ladies with kids that need babysitters. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif and add that to the sig http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*

lmao








but attention whore > all


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_lmao








but attention whore > all


















lmao....good point


----------



## mk2eurogirl (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*

yaya for 3 day weekend


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

Have a nice long week end everyone!!!!


----------



## StayGold11 (Mar 22, 2007)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

gixxie this is HILARIOUS! read what some dumb guy posted in my wheel thread:

_Quote, originally posted by *dubsportGTI* »_I've never read so much estrogen in my life 
Dont get me wrong, dubchicks are the dopest breed but,
you two are starting to remind me of classic navy chicks. Thinking you're hot because you're surrounded by a bunch of drooling leg humpers. 
You very well may be hot, but all of this web ti*ty bouncing is starting to make me nauseous.


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

Hahahah http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif the sig. Gixxie http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*

gals have a safe weekend http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *mkIII_shortee* »_gixxie this is HILARIOUS! read what some dumb guy posted in my wheel thread:


haha yea that made me LOL







i http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif toolbags like that ... they made my sig that much more valuable









_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_Hahahah http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif the sig. Gixxie http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
















hehehe








zee more attentionz i get zee bettaz ... omgz y do gurlz talk like diz .... omgz i iz a gurl ...








_*no sarcasm was used in producing the last statement*_


----------



## StayGold11 (Mar 22, 2007)

*Re: (RS21400)*

who the heck is gti cheese?? he sent me this disturbing IM:
(2:22 PM 5-26-2007) gti cheese: three reasons why your car is gay first is you drive a four door golf second is your car looks like a high rider p.s. i like high riding dick too. third is nobody cares bout your vr lip and if you got so much time on your hand do what i do go find a big **** to sit on gay guys rule. north carolina here


is that not the strangest message ever? he's gay and a lil confused


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

_Quote, originally posted by *mkIII_shortee* »_
who the heck is gti cheese?? he sent me this disturbing IM:
(2:22 PM 5-26-2007) gti cheese: three reasons why your car is gay first is you drive a four door golf second is your car looks like a high rider p.s. i like high riding dick too. third is nobody cares bout your vr lip and if you got so much time on your hand do what i do go find a big **** to sit on gay guys rule. north carolina here
is that not the strangest message ever? he's gay and a lil confused 

LOL Some guys have some serious issues.


----------



## dog_poopie (May 27, 2006)

its hot out today... im tryin to stay inside .. but i just cant stay off my moped.. its so awesome.. 
now i got my friends hooked.. they all want one..


----------



## wolfegirl1.8T (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: (mkIII_shortee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mkIII_shortee* »_who the heck is gti cheese?? he sent me this disturbing IM:
(2:22 PM 5-26-2007) gti cheese: three reasons why your car is gay first is you drive a four door golf second is your car looks like a high rider p.s. i like high riding dick too. third is nobody cares bout your vr lip and if you got so much time on your hand do what i do go find a big **** to sit on gay guys rule. north carolina here


is that not the strangest message ever? he's gay and a lil confused










hahaha what a loser


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

Morning Ladies !!!!
How was everyones week end ?


----------



## GTImeister (Oct 12, 2005)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_Morning Ladies !!!!
How was everyones week end ?


Still is the weekend here in the States... Memorial Day.


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (mkIII_shortee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mkIII_shortee* »_who the heck is gti cheese?? he sent me this disturbing IM:
(2:22 PM 5-26-2007) gti cheese: three reasons why your car is gay first is you drive a four door golf second is your car looks like a high rider p.s. i like high riding dick too. third is nobody cares bout your vr lip and if you got so much time on your hand do what i do go find a big **** to sit on gay guys rule. north carolina here


is that not the strangest message ever? he's gay and a lil confused









this is when you hit the alligator tear button and run to the the moderator like you've got a skinned knee... you say "gti cheese did it" and watch him get sent home.


----------



## scrubs_barbie (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: (GTImeister)*

well, i guess i'm jumping in a little late but oh well. i'm Kelsey and here's my 07 United Grey Rabbit 2.5l 5cyl.








with my boyfriend's mini cooper in my front yard








and yes, my liscence plate DID come with the GRL part.


----------



## wolfegirl1.8T (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: (scrubs_barbie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scrubs_barbie* »_well, i guess i'm jumping in a little late but oh well. i'm Kelsey and here's my 07 United Grey Rabbit 2.5l 5cyl.










 love it!


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

Rabbit's are so cute


----------



## scrubs_barbie (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: (C.J)*

thanks. i love my MKV. and don't worry, hub caps and steelies are coming off soon.
and oh yeah, page 120 is mine!


----------



## x0xGTix0x (Aug 4, 2006)




----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (mkIII_shortee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mkIII_shortee* »_who the heck is gti cheese?? he sent me this disturbing IM:
(2:22 PM 5-26-2007) gti cheese: three reasons why your car is gay first is you drive a four door golf second is your car looks like a high rider p.s. i like high riding dick too. third is nobody cares bout your vr lip and if you got so much time on your hand do what i do go find a big **** to sit on gay guys rule. north carolina here


is that not the strangest message ever? he's gay and a lil confused
















if only id save half the weird crap that gets sent 2 me







we'd all have a good laugh at it hahaha


----------



## RandomDubber (Dec 13, 2006)

hahahahahah lmfao at the dumbass hahahahahah


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (scrubs_barbie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scrubs_barbie* »_well, i guess i'm jumping in a little late but oh well. i'm Kelsey and here's my 07 United Grey Rabbit 2.5l 5cyl.








with my boyfriend's mini cooper in my front yard








and yes, my liscence plate DID come with the GRL part.










OOoOOoo la la







another mkV http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i looooooooove the color !
.... i wish my m4 was a silverstone


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

Morning Girls!


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_Morning Girls!









Morning








How was everyones weekend?


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
Morning








How was everyones weekend?

It was okay how was yours?


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*

hey girls








i washed my car this weekend and it was sooo shiney but my parents turned on the damn sprinklers in front of my house and now i have water spots all over her


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_
Glad to hear that yours was good








It was okay how was yours?

mine was good
my boyfriend and I installed the bigger turbo inlet on my car the Forge one. Its nice oh and a Divirter valve from Samco. thats blue also. I think the stuff looks execellent and I can def. feel a difference. 
it was such a pain in the a$$ to install though it took all day










_Modified by Minibabe at 9:40 AM 5-29-2007_


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_hey girls








i washed my car this weekend and it was sooo shiney but my parents turned on the damn sprinklers in front of my house and now i have water spots all over her























i hate when that happens








its the worst ever, you bust your a$$ and then bam.....here come the sprinkerls sorry to hear that happend to you


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*

well its either that or the pollen that gets ya







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
mine was good
my boyfriend and I installed the bigger turbo inlet on my car the Forge one. Its nice oh and a Divirter valve from Samco. thats blue also. I think the stuff looks execellent and I can def. feel a difference. 
it was such a pain in the a$$ to install though it took all day










well at least the work was well worth it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








its always like that ... the lil things take majority of the day to install yet at the end its all worth it


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
mine was good
my boyfriend and I installed the bigger turbo inlet on my car the Forge one. Its nice oh and a Divirter valve from Samco. thats blue also. I think the stuff looks execellent and I can def. feel a difference. 
it was such a pain in the a$$ to install though it took all day









_Modified by Minibabe at 9:40 AM 5-29-2007_

samco makes diverter valves?? i thought they only made silicone tubing?


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MyCarIsRed* »_
samco makes diverter valves?? i thought they only made silicone tubing?

yup - and it is really nice. Extremely good quality, it has some special seals in it (they smell like cinnamon) 
http://www.gmpperformance.com/...42947
that is not where i got it from, my bf actually bought it for me.


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
yup - and it is really nice. Extremely good quality, it has some special seals in it (they smell like cinnamon) 
http://www.gmpperformance.com/...42947
that is not where i got it from, my bf actually bought it for me. 

wow those are actually pretty sweet! now i just need to boost something so i can get one!!


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MyCarIsRed* »_
wow those are actually pretty sweet! now i just need to boost something so i can get one!!










....yea a turbo will usually take care of that






























http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif - to u for giving me a good laugh http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

Thats some pretty sweet upgrades. It always feels nice to install your own mods.


----------



## scrubs_barbie (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
Morning








How was everyones weekend?

not bad actually. washed the bunny and the highlight of my weekend happened when i pulled out of my driveway and these little red headed kids leaned out the window of their mom's sedan and gave me the "V-dub", it was great. of course i returned it. and this mornin while on campus i saw a kid wearing a GTI shirt and i told him "nice shirt"


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_Thats some pretty sweet upgrades. It always feels nice to install your own mods.

thanks








I still have a FMIC to install and I am getting an ABD intake http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
and the BF is convincing me to chip it


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (scrubs_barbie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scrubs_barbie* »_
not bad actually. washed the bunny and the highlight of my weekend happened when i pulled out of my driveway and these little red headed kids leaned out the window of their mom's sedan and gave me the "V-dub", it was great. of course i returned it. and this mornin while on campus i saw a kid wearing a GTI shirt and i told him "nice shirt"









thats awesome - that would def. be the highlight of my weekend








I love when my little brother when he mentions volkswagen 
he came out of the house when i was working on mine and he's like "what you doing to the jetta" It was awesome


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_thanks








I still have a FMIC to install and I am getting an ABD intake http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
and the BF is convincing me to chip it










Thats some pretty awesome goodies going on ur dub. ABD Intakes are awesome and make sure he pays for it or at least pays for half, since he wants you to chip it.


----------



## scrubs_barbie (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
thats awesome - that would def. be the highlight of my weekend








I love when my little brother when he mentions volkswagen 
he came out of the house when i was working on mine and he's like "what you doing to the jetta" It was awesome 

to make it all that much better the kids were ginger children. lol.


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_
Thats some pretty awesome goodies going on ur dub. ABD Intakes are awesome and make sure he pays for it or at least pays for half, since he wants you to chip it.










yea.....he just bought a jeep so thats not gonna happen (but the jeeps hot so its all good)








But....he bought the DV and the intake hose that we put on yesterday, he's good to me and my jetter


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_hey girls








i washed my car this weekend and it was sooo shiney but my parents turned on the damn sprinklers in front of my house and now i have water spots all over her























http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif That's beat! Usually when I wash my car it rains the next day or that night


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (scrubs_barbie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scrubs_barbie* »_
not bad actually. washed the bunny and the highlight of my weekend happened when i pulled out of my driveway and these little red headed kids leaned out the window of their mom's sedan and gave me the "V-dub", it was great. of course i returned it. and this mornin while on campus i saw a kid wearing a GTI shirt and i told him "nice shirt"









haha the other day my lil 8yr old sis ran into my room screaming bloody murder "OMG JB 20TH OOUTSIDE !! COME LOOK !!" hahaha and needless to say ... sum1 w a jazz blue 20th was visitig my neighbor







not bad for 8 years old hahaha


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_Thats some pretty sweet upgrades. It always feels nice to install your own mods.

alpha females ftw http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
haha the other day my lil 8yr old sis ran into my room screaming bloody murder "OMG JB 20TH OOUTSIDE !! COME LOOK !!" hahaha and needless to say ... sum1 w a jazz blue 20th was visitig my neighbor







not bad for 8 years old hahaha 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







That's awesome!


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif That's beat! Usually when I wash my car it rains the next day or that night









girl ... like 3 weeks ago it rained 15min after i washed my car http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif i gotta go 2 weather.com or sumthin like that rather than being glued 2 the tex all day


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
haha the other day my lil 8yr old sis ran into my room screaming bloody murder "OMG JB 20TH OOUTSIDE !! COME LOOK !!" hahaha and needless to say ... sum1 w a jazz blue 20th was visitig my neighbor







not bad for 8 years old hahaha 

my brother is 4 and i am trying to teach him all the volkswagens.....its so funny, little kids are great when they are being cute. 
Is awesome when he says "jetter"


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
girl ... like 3 weeks ago it rained 15min after i washed my car http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif i gotta go 2 weather.com or sumthin like that rather than being glued 2 the tex all day









Yea I should log on to that when I want to wash my car and stop being lazy


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*

gotta start em off young








my sis is already savin 4 an audi TT


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_gotta start em off young








*my sis is already savin 4 an audi TT *
























Cute....she probably will have enough by the time she is able to drive then







Lucky her!


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_gotta start em off young








my sis is already savin 4 an audi TT
















I saw the new TT up close this weekend and DAMN....that thing is WAY SEXY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
-hey, she is headed in the right direction - good work gixxie


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*

she better get a pre-owned 2002 rather than the new one






















word







my paGe


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_word







my paGe









You cant start off a new page without pic gixxie you should know this.


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (Travy)*









betta !?
unless u want me to whore out a pic of myself


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_ unless u want me to whore out a pic of myself























That works too


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (Travy)*

mario party 8 is out tonight!! i've got mine pre-ordered!!! it's gonna be a good night.


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_
That works too









ehhh f-k it .... after all i scream for attention so y not








this was the day after my best friends graduation party .... we went out on that sunday and continued drinkin at this one bar by us


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (Travy)*

and i was sportin my EUROpshhh shirt


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_and i was sportin my EUROpshhh shirt
















Dosnt get much better then that. Hot chicks in a EUROpshhh shirt, playin pool and drinkin beer.


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (Travy)*

*blushes*
ur making me wanna go *rawr* at myself







lmao
im pretty nasty at pool too ... WF or H2O we're playing 4 drinks punk !








http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

_rawr_ http://****************.com/smile/emlips.gif








Dont think I will be coming out for WF or h2o this year. So I dont think I will be kickin your ass at pool this year.


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (Travy)*

kickin my ass in pool ?!?! ROFL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! hahahaha







*wipes tears from eyes* ohhhh man ... dude u a funny guy i tell ya ...







... kickin my ass in pool .... ahaha good one







thats as funny as saying i like shoppin 4 shoes http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
dude ... u get ur arse 2 either WF or H2O n ill show u who can kicks whose ass in pool















and i dont wanna hear ifs ands or buts http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

Ill hella kick some ass at people. Show you east coast people how we do it out here.








I would love to come out for h2o unfortunitely I do not have money for a plane ticket. Im sure I could find a ride from the airport and somewhere to stay though. Ill have to look into tickets though, who knows I might come out. Then you can buy me drinks while I teach you how to play pool. http://****************.com/smile/emlips.gif


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (Travy)*

awe ! dude ... juss fly out ... there will be like 10,000 drunk dubbers in different hotels ... hahaha im sure u can find a few buddies from tex that would let ya crash







hell ... 4 H20 we can play a game of pool that will decide wether u sleep outside or on the couch















... n ill be nice ... if you lose ill let ya sleep in the jakuzzi















http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_awe ! dude ... juss fly out ... there will be like 10,000 drunk dubbers in different hotels ... hahaha im sure u can find a few buddies from tex that would let ya crash







hell ... 4 H20 we can play a game of pool that will decide wether u sleep outside or in my bed














... n ill be nice n let u win ...















http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif









I think this sounds better http://****************.com/smile/emlips.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (Travy)*

Morning Dub Chika's


----------



## foxbabe (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: (RS21400)*

wow its been forever since ive been in here...
its been a rough couple weeks but i try to check as much as possible..
started a new assignment where i actually have to do work.. isnt that somethin








is everyone still alive and dubbin?


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (foxbabe)*

yup







alive and kickin ! hahaha
mornin rosie ! http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## 6aJettaChick (Apr 24, 2007)

Morning, girls.


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (6aJettaChick)*

morning


----------



## 6aJettaChick (Apr 24, 2007)

How are we today? Whats going on? Whats the word on the street.. lol.


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (6aJettaChick)*








nada much 
break ups FTL http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
upcoming summer days FTW http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
being stuck at work 2day w a migrane sucks








hows everything w u ??


----------



## 6aJettaChick (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

Oh just dandy, I'm ashley btw. 
Break ups? As in Boyfriends?


----------



## dog_poopie (May 27, 2006)

*Re: (6aJettaChick)*

i just met a cute girly.. the other day.. but she drives a honda







.. not her fault tho her parents got it for her..

but she loves driving in my dub.. its so cute.. when im driving threw the twistys


----------



## 6aJettaChick (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: (dog_poopie)*

Are you female? Or are their guys in here too? I'm confused..


----------



## gnavs (Jun 9, 2006)

*Re: (6aJettaChick)*

there are guys everywhere. Why am I in here anyways?


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

My guess would be, its a guy with a screen name like dog_poopie LOL


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (6aJettaChick)*

sup Ashley







... i dont like my name so i juss go by Gixxie








ya man b/f http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
bu w/e life goes on


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (dog_poopie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dog_poopie* »_i just met a cute girly.. the other day.. but she drives a honda







.. not her fault tho her parents got it for her..

but she loves driving in my dub.. its so cute.. when im driving threw the twistys 

hes cool peeps gals








he's been w the thread for the longest time







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
get her 2 trade it in 4 a VW


----------



## shedrivesboris (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: (C.J)*

omg i remember this!
eeek it's been too long i think i missed 1000000pages







dayum school...


----------



## 6aJettaChick (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

Nice to meet you, Gixxie. Sorry ya dont like your name.. you could be named after some soap vixen, lol. And very very common. When ppl say "Actually" Im like "whaaat?" hahaha.. Ok, Im a dork. And yes, I know exactly how you feel about the boys.. Ive been through a ton in the past few months. Maybe it's my incoherent rambleing.. like now. Hahaha..








I'm sorry, i just assumed it was all chicks. Thats why I joined in.. no biggie. Men suck, but whatev!


----------



## shedrivesboris (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: (6aJettaChick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *6aJettaChick* »_Men suck, but whatev! 

agreeeed 
i'd complain about mine but he lurks the tex


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (6aJettaChick)*

hahaha hi courtney !!!
















_Quote, originally posted by *6aJettaChick* »_Nice to meet you, Gixxie. Sorry ya dont like your name.. you could be named after some soap vixen, lol. And very very common. When ppl say "Actually" Im like "whaaat?" hahaha.. Ok, Im a dork. And yes, I know exactly how you feel about the boys.. Ive been through a ton in the past few months. Maybe it's my incoherent rambleing.. like now. Hahaha..








I'm sorry, i just assumed it was all chicks. Thats why I joined in.. no biggie. Men suck, but whatev! 

lmao its all good haha i can ramble for hours too hahaha well my real name is Agnes but it reminds me of an grandma







so i juss dont use it hahaha
yea boys post in here too so its okie the ones that do r really cool ... unless they pest this thread then its nada to worrie about


----------



## 6aJettaChick (Apr 24, 2007)

Nice, good to know.. lol. 
I'm half converted to the lesbian thing.. but i highly doubt I could munch the carpet. Yuck.


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (6aJettaChick)*








hence the "half" i suppose lmao


----------



## shedrivesboris (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

oook can i just say (completely random but i know im in the right place) how much guys frustrate me...








OoO 122


----------



## wolfegirl1.8T (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: (6aJettaChick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *6aJettaChick* »_Nice, good to know.. lol. 
I'm half converted to the lesbian thing.. but i highly doubt I could munch the carpet. Yuck. 

hahahahaha








well my name is marlaina and NO one can pronouce it let a lone spell it







i need to think of a cute nickname that people can call me


----------



## wolfegirl1.8T (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: (shedrivesboris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shedrivesboris* »_oook can i just say (completely random but i know im in the right place) how much guys frustrate me...









i totally understand..next week my bf and i will be together for 3 years..some days i wonder


----------



## 6aJettaChick (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

Hahahaha, definitely. 
I could date a girl.. just not make it happen in the bedroom? make sense? lol. COMPLETELY anyway.. make it COMPLETELY happen. Hahaha. Ehh.. so anyway, today is really boring.. One more day of work for me and then WHATEVA!


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (shedrivesboris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shedrivesboris* »_oook can i just say (completely random but i know im in the right place) how much guys frustrate me...








OoO 122


dudes suck sumtimes http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## 6aJettaChick (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: (wolfegirl1.8T)*

Is it said.. Mar-LANE-A? I like Laney. Thats such a pretty name. Lol.


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (wolfegirl1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wolfegirl1.8T* »_
hahahahaha








well my name is marlaina and NO one can pronouce it let a lone spell it







i need to think of a cute nickname that people can call me









wolfegirl - i think thats cute


----------



## wolfegirl1.8T (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: (6aJettaChick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *6aJettaChick* »_Is it said.. Mar-LANE-A? I like Laney. Thats such a pretty name. Lol. 

yeahh...like on the soap opera "days of our lives"..i wasnt named after her though...
i was thinking laina..(what my dad origianlly wanted to name me but my mom thought it sounded like a strippers name) or just mar what everyone has been calling me since i was a babbbby 
im soo bored..i have to find something to do soon


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (6aJettaChick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *6aJettaChick* »_Hahahaha, definitely. 
I could date a girl.. just not make it happen in the bedroom? make sense? lol. COMPLETELY anyway.. make it COMPLETELY happen. Hahaha. Ehh.. so anyway, today is really boring.. One more day of work for me and then WHATEVA! 

lmao


----------



## shedrivesboris (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: (wolfegirl1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wolfegirl1.8T* »_im soo bored..i have to find something to do soon









me tooo 
oh wait work at 3 
ick 
im just sitting here listen to tila tequila "F ya man" tryin to make myself feel better















people call me Bina which is the weirdest name ever since my name is courtney








anyone going to Cult Classic this Sunday?!?


----------



## 6aJettaChick (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

you think thats funny? lol.. try dating the losers i date. HOLY COW.. theyre not kidding when they say looks arnt everything, wowza. I have never dated a guy I didnt think was gorgeous.. and now its kicking my ass. Lol. Where do I find some uglies? Hahahahaha.. car shows. Most of the guys with hott cars are making up for what theyre lacking themselves. lol.. But they get the bitches too, bc they think like i do, hahah.. seriously tho, where do u find decent guys? Do they exsist? I want a boy.. but in a way I dont.


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_yea boys post in here too so its okie the ones that do r really cool ... unless they pest this thread then its nada to worrie about









oh oh can I be one of the "cool guys" Gix


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (6aJettaChick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *6aJettaChick* »_Most of the guys with hott cars are making up for what theyre lacking themselves.

LMAO


----------



## wolfegirl1.8T (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: (shedrivesboris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shedrivesboris* »_
anyone going to Cult Classic this Sunday?!?

i ammmm








im still out of work since i got my tonsils out on the 15th..i actually WANT to go back to work


----------



## shedrivesboris (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: (6aJettaChick)*

ohhh man i found mine because of these d a m n (is that a tex aproved word even?) cars
but last night he bailed on me and wouldn't hang out and now he's being sooo stand-off-ish about the whole thing 
i just want everything back to normal 
ya heard.
whooooo had to vent


----------



## 6aJettaChick (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: (Travy)*

Sorry, but its totally true. 
Look at my car, its not so bad.. Im "not so bad" haha. I'd do me. But I dont think Im gorgeous.. neither is my car. BUT SHE WILL BE. And then we wont match, hahaha,


----------



## 6aJettaChick (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: (shedrivesboris)*

Sorry, girl. Boys are a dime a dozen, lol.. the only think I'd miss is if he had a hott car or a big........ spoiler? Hahaha..







it'll work out, give it time. If not, you can convert halfway with me, haha. We can totally hang out on 3rd street in Harrisburg and go to parades!


----------



## wolfegirl1.8T (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: (6aJettaChick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *6aJettaChick* »_Sorry, girl. Boys are a dime a dozen, lol.. the only think I'd miss is if he had a hott car or a big........ spoiler? Hahaha..







it'll work out, give it time. If not, you can convert halfway with me, haha. We can totally hang out on 3rd street in Harrisburg and go to parades! 

haha you're hilarious!


----------



## shedrivesboris (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: (6aJettaChick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *6aJettaChick* »_Sorry, girl. Boys are a dime a dozen, lol.. the only think I'd miss is if he had a hott car or a big........ spoiler? Hahaha..







it'll work out, give it time. If not, you can convert halfway with me, haha. We can totally hang out on 3rd street in Harrisburg and go to parades! 

car's pretty hot 
and he does does have a huge spoiler 
fer realz.










_Modified by shedrivesboris at 9:18 AM 5-30-2007_


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (6aJettaChick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *6aJettaChick* »_Sorry, but its totally true. 
Look at my car, its not so bad.. Im "not so bad" haha. I'd do me. But I dont think Im gorgeous.. neither is my car. BUT SHE WILL BE. And then we wont match, hahaha, 

Well I have a nice car, and wouldnt say im really lacking








Its funny listening to chicks because all of them say the same things when theyre talkin about themself. Personally I like chicks who know theyre hot, and have confidence too.


----------



## wolfegirl1.8T (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: (wolfegirl1.8T)*

ok this is what i was thinking while i was drying my hair:
the only problem i find with dating a vw guy is that dates now consists of gtgs or parts stores or junk yards..etc. i only realized this a couple months ago and dont get me wrong i LOVE going to gtgs and working on my car and such but sometimes it does get a little old. and even when we try to do something non car related he ends up talking about his car and im like







...maybe i only feel this way because we both are kinda new to the vw scene and we started dating before we both got into vws..
does anyone else have this problem or am i just being a pain in the butt?


----------



## 6aJettaChick (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: (wolfegirl1.8T)*

I try.. Im hopin' it helps ya. Coz I totally know what you're going through. They litteraly make me sick. I think about um and HACK. Hahaha.. maybe I'm 3/4 now. Yikes.. I better find a guy QUICK. DO NOT WANT. Hahaha..








But yeah.. I like to keep um' laughin', better than saddy sad magillacutty.


----------



## 6aJettaChick (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_
Well I have a nice car, and wouldnt say im really lacking








Its funny listening to chicks because all of them say the same things when theyre talkin about themself. Personally I like chicks who know theyre hot, and have confidence too. 

I totally didnt want to sound like a concieded brat, but I know Im a good lookin' chick. Haha. Just like to think there's more to me than my looks, but hey, whateva, whateva.


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_
oh oh can I be one of the "cool guys" Gix
















of course







http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (wolfegirl1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wolfegirl1.8T* »_
haha you're hilarious!









i know this chik has me crackin up


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *6aJettaChick* »_I totally didnt want to sound like a concieded brat, but I know Im a good lookin' chick. Haha. Just like to think there's more to me than my looks, but hey, whateva, whateva. 

hahaha no I totally understand. Looks are what draws you in at first, and personality is what keeps you. 

_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_of course







http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif

http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## shedrivesboris (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: (wolfegirl1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wolfegirl1.8T* »_ok this is what i was thinking while i was drying my hair:
the only problem i find with dating a vw guy is that dates now consists of gtgs or parts stores or junk yards..etc. i only realized this a couple months ago and dont get me wrong i LOVE going to gtgs and working on my car and such but sometimes it does get a little old. and even when we try to do something non car related he ends up talking about his car and im like







...maybe i only feel this way because we both are kinda new to the vw scene and we started dating before we both got into vws..
does anyone else have this problem or am i just being a pain in the butt? 

i feel ya there 
but i had mine before he did 
his is 100000X's sexier i'm not going to lie (he just finished his Boser mmm







)
but we always just hangout at the garage or go to his house and search the internet for parts, but for me i like being with him and vw's so much that it works well. 
when we do go and do non-vw things we usually do talk about the cars a lot (since his is always broken







)
at the same time is very frustrating because i feel like if I didn't have this car and wasn't in this scene we wouldn't be together 
haha and of course the day we 'met'-his is the canyon and mine the uni haha (both have come a long way)








^straight up dr. phil story.


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (shedrivesboris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shedrivesboris* »_ohhh man i found mine because of these d a m n (is that a tex aproved word even?) cars
but last night he bailed on me and wouldn't hang out and now he's being sooo stand-off-ish about the whole thing 
i just want everything back to normal 
ya heard.
whooooo had to vent 


http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif whack ! 
hope u feel better and ditch his punk ass if he keeps it up


_Modified by x_gixxie_x at 12:38 PM 5-30-2007_


----------



## 6aJettaChick (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_
hahaha no I totally understand. Looks are what draws you in at first, and personality is what keeps you. 
http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif 

definitely. Apparently Im good enough to sleep with but relationship.. HA, Nice try, Ashley.. everybody knows relationships are overated. I cant help it, I want a boy to show off to everyone.. who cares how he treats me, hahahaha.. kidding. But really, Ive had the worst relationships, abusive and all.. luckily Im not one of these dumb broads who stays in the relationship "he didnt mean to hit me and knock out my two front teeth.. he loves me and he said hes sorry.. and the new teeth look real", haha.. Sucka, you hit me and your ass is out on the street. Lol. But yeah.. Def gotta be somewhat cute to draw me in.. and maybe thats really all I want right now, a pretty face. Who cares about a future, lol.


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (6aJettaChick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *6aJettaChick* »_all I want right now, a pretty face. Who cares about a future, lol. 

Exactly. Im still young. Not looking for Ms. right yet, just Ms. Right-now.


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (wolfegirl1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wolfegirl1.8T* »_ok this is what i was thinking while i was drying my hair:
the only problem i find with dating a vw guy is that dates now consists of gtgs or parts stores or junk yards..etc. i only realized this a couple months ago and dont get me wrong i LOVE going to gtgs and working on my car and such but sometimes it does get a little old. and even when we try to do something non car related he ends up talking about his car and im like







...maybe i only feel this way because we both are kinda new to the vw scene and we started dating before we both got into vws..
does anyone else have this problem or am i just being a pain in the butt? 

yea thats how i felt too ... but im so into VWs i guess i never saw a problem w us enjoying ur enthuiasm ... then again maybe thats what clouds all the other issues








me n my past ....


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_
Exactly. Im still young. Not looking for Ms. right yet, just Ms. Right-now.









hahaha such a pimp


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
yea thats how i felt too ... but im so into VWs i guess i never saw a problem w us enjoying ur enthuiasm ... then again maybe thats what clouds all the other issues








me n my past ....


----------



## 6aJettaChick (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_
Exactly. Im still young. Not looking for Ms. right yet, just Ms. Right-now.









Right on. Lol. I want a hottie that I can














, and a little







and then whatever happens, happens. Im getting to the point that Im like guys.. I love um' and leave um, it doesnt hurt as bad when ya just get out right away and no attachments.. of course a new boy directly after puts the cortizone on the burn and blows.. (thats my way of saying it helps) hahaha. But yeah.. I'm thinkin' all this heartache guys put me through has put a hurtin' on me, but Im still here.. and Im still Cheeeeese'n..


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (6aJettaChick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_hahaha such a pimp


















_Quote, originally posted by *6aJettaChick* »_Right on. Lol. I want a hottie that I can














, and a little







and then whatever happens, happens. 

I wish all chicks thought like this


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (6aJettaChick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *6aJettaChick* »_Nice, good to know.. lol. 
I'm half converted to the lesbian thing.. but i highly doubt I could munch the carpet. Yuck. 









Yea sorry to hear that Gixxie...I feel you on that one


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_










PAGE 123!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_
I wish all chicks thought like this 















shes too f-in funny hahaha
Wam Bam thank you ma'am














lmao


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_
Yea sorry to hear that Gixxie...I feel you on that one









thanks rosie http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## shedrivesboris (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

here's another off topic post for me today 
anyone have an aftermarket DV for a 1.8 laying around?


----------



## 6aJettaChick (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_








I wish all chicks thought like this 

Just the ones that have been taken advantage of way too many times.. and wanna live it up in their 20's!


----------



## 6aJettaChick (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_














shes too f-in funny hahaha
Wam Bam thank you ma'am














lmao

LOVE THAT saying, hahaha.. you're right on que, girl. Hahaha.


----------



## Jim Dangle (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: (shedrivesboris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shedrivesboris* »_here's another off topic post for me today 
anyone have an aftermarket DV for a 1.8 laying around?


I do.


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (6aJettaChick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *6aJettaChick* »_
LOVE THAT saying, hahaha.. you're right on que, girl. Hahaha.


----------



## shedrivesboris (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: (Jim Dangle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jim Dangle* »_
I do. 

really reallyyyy?!
for sale?
what kind/how much?!
::the lounge is currently being used for wheelin and dealin of parts::


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (wolfegirl1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wolfegirl1.8T* »_ok this is what i was thinking while i was drying my hair:
the only problem i find with dating a vw guy is that dates now consists of gtgs or parts stores or junk yards..etc. i only realized this a couple months ago and dont get me wrong i LOVE going to gtgs and working on my car and such but sometimes it does get a little old. and even when we try to do something non car related he ends up talking about his car and im like







...maybe i only feel this way because we both are kinda new to the vw scene and we started dating before we both got into vws..
does anyone else have this problem or am i just being a pain in the butt? 

It depends..I like going not only cuz I'm into it but its time that I was with him...it can get annoying really fast though when that's all you ever do together. I guess that's just something you have to either work out or decide to go or not.


----------



## Jim Dangle (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: (shedrivesboris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shedrivesboris* »_
really reallyyyy?!
for sale?
what kind/how much?!
::the lounge is currently being used for wheelin and dealin of parts::

I got a stock one and a forge at home.. I'll have to double check when I get home. They've been sitting in the "parts box" for a while.


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (6aJettaChick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_Wam Bam thank you ma'am














lmao

exactly what im lookin for

















_Quote, originally posted by *6aJettaChick* »_Just the ones that have been taken advantage of way too many times.. and wanna live it up in their 20's! 

Good thing I still have 9 more years in my 20s. Im sure I can find atleast a couple of these chicks during that time.


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (wolfegirl1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wolfegirl1.8T* »_ok this is what i was thinking while i was drying my hair:
the only problem i find with dating a vw guy is that dates now consists of gtgs or parts stores or junk yards..etc. i only realized this a couple months ago and dont get me wrong i LOVE going to gtgs and working on my car and such but sometimes it does get a little old. and even when we try to do something non car related he ends up talking about his car and im like







...maybe i only feel this way because we both are kinda new to the vw scene and we started dating before we both got into vws..
does anyone else have this problem or am i just being a pain in the butt? 

I def. feel the same way sometimes.....I would like to go on a vacation that did not involve cars - dont get me wrong I love cars to but it woud be nice to leave them home every once in a while


----------



## 6aJettaChick (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_
Good thing I still have 9 more years in my 20s. Im sure I can find atleast a couple of these chicks during that time.









hahaha, 9 here too. 
And PA is full of ****ty men.


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (6aJettaChick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *6aJettaChick* »_
hahaha, 9 here too. 
And PA is full of ****ty men. 

I think everywhere is filled with them


----------



## Jim Dangle (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: (6aJettaChick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *6aJettaChick* »_
hahaha, 9 here too. 
And PA is full of ****ty men. 

slutty?


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (RS21400)*

I know of a good one out in WA.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
http://****************.com/smile/emarrow_left.gif me


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (Jim Dangle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jim Dangle* »_
slutty? 

Don't think that's the word


----------



## Jim Dangle (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: (RS21400)*

Pretty?


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (Jim Dangle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jim Dangle* »_Pretty?









I wouldn't pretty men...that usually means they don't like women


----------



## 6aJettaChick (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: (Jim Dangle)*

crappy, sweetheart. Lol.


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (6aJettaChick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *6aJettaChick* »_crappy, sweetheart. Lol.








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif He was trying


----------



## Jim Dangle (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: (6aJettaChick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *6aJettaChick* »_crappy, sweetheart. Lol.

So am I a crappy sweetheart?


----------



## 6aJettaChick (Apr 24, 2007)

I'm such a fat effin' cow.. I bought 2 dozen dounuts this morning.. haha, I work at a dealership so I gave one dozen to service and one dozen I kept with me in sales, lol.. i felt like a fatty. I only ate one tho.. why does that happen? Guys hurt us and we EAT.. shouldnt we run? Bc isnt it obvious when they dump us.. we're the problem. Its always us. Hahaha.. men are perfect.
Hahaahhaahahahahahahahahahahahah, I think I peed myself.


----------



## 6aJettaChick (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: (Jim Dangle)*

you're a poop butt.


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (6aJettaChick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *6aJettaChick* »_I'm such a fat effin' cow.. I bought 2 dozen dounuts this morning.. haha, I work at a dealership so I gave one dozen to service and one dozen I kept with me in sales, lol.. i felt like a fatty. I only ate one tho.. why does that happen? Guys hurt us and we EAT.. shouldnt we run? Bc isnt it obvious when they dump us.. we're the problem. Its always us. Hahaha.. men are perfect.
Hahaahhaahahahahahahahahahahahah, I think I peed myself. 








I love how everything becomes our fault cuz its just easier on them then...they r pathetic! I wish it didn't hurt so much though


----------



## Jim Dangle (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: (RS21400)*

But we are perfect.


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (Jim Dangle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jim Dangle* »_But we are perfect. 


































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































Don't make me laugh so hard...I think I pee'd alittle..


----------



## Jim Dangle (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_
Don't make me laugh so hard...I think I pee'd alittle..









If I do it again will you poop yourself?
We are perfect.


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (Jim Dangle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jim Dangle* »_
If I do it again will you poop yourself?
We are perfect. 

Ummm....NO!









Anyways.


----------



## 6aJettaChick (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_

Don't make me laugh so hard...I think I pee'd alittle..









I def pee'd myself on that one. Hahaha!!


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (6aJettaChick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *6aJettaChick* »_
I def pee'd myself on that one. Hahaha!!


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*>:-X*


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (wolfegirl1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wolfegirl1.8T* »_
i totally understand..next week my bf and i will be together for 3 years..some days i wonder









mine does not even know when our 3 yr. anniversary is








He is a great guy.....but sometimes I just think that he just does not want to make time for a relationship - it stinks.
Hopefully things work themselves out.







- the all the girls drivin dubs and having guy problems


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_








Yea sorry to hear that Gixxie...I feel you on that one









x2


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


----------



## 6aJettaChick (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: (Minibabe)*












































I'll have about 6, thanks.


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (6aJettaChick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *6aJettaChick* »_











































I'll have about 6, thanks.


F







wears the vodka on the rocks


----------



## Jim Dangle (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: (RS21400)*

No wonder you guys are peeing your pants.


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*:-X*


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_

F







wears the vodka on the rocks









sounds good to me....i cant even have beer


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (Minibabe)*

F vodka. I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## Jim Dangle (Mar 1, 2007)

*:-X*










_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_F vodka. I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif









See sig.


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: :-X (Jim Dangle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jim Dangle* »_








See sig. 








won't make the pain go away...hahaha but nothing will...it will always be there afterwards


----------



## 6aJettaChick (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
sounds good to me....i cant even have beer









I'll have yours for ya, girl.. I got'chure back. Hahaha.


----------



## Jim Dangle (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: :-X (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_







won't make the pain go away...hahaha but nothing will...it will always be there afterwards
















emo alert! emo alert!


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: :-X (Jim Dangle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jim Dangle* »_
emo alert! emo alert!









I'm not emo but I like to listen to some...anyways besides the point...we are all depressed up in here let's change the subject...so anyone planning any new mods to their rides?


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (6aJettaChick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *6aJettaChick* »_
I'll have yours for ya, girl.. I got'chure back. Hahaha. 


http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Thanks


----------



## Jim Dangle (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: :-X (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_








I'm not emo but I like to listen to some...anyways besides the point...we are all depressed up in here let's change the subject...so anyone planning any new mods to their rides? 

Psssh. roof rack suckas.


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: :-X (Jim Dangle)*

I have to install my color match rear sway bar and strut bar http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I never got a chance to do it before Show & Go


----------



## Jim Dangle (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: :-X (RS21400)*

What color?


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: :-X (Jim Dangle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jim Dangle* »_What color?

Platnum Gray...when I get them on I will post some pix up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Hopefully sometime next week!


----------



## Jim Dangle (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: :-X (RS21400)*

I dont think I've ever seen colormatched sways.


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: :-X (Jim Dangle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jim Dangle* »_
emo alert! emo alert!








dont u have ur own thread http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif go to it


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_F vodka. I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif yup


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: :-X (Jim Dangle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jim Dangle* »_I dont think I've ever seen colormatched sways. 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif That's a good thing then...


----------



## Jim Dangle (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: :-X (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif That's a good thing then...









Yup, I'm color matching my roof rack bars.. Haven't seen that either.


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (6aJettaChick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *6aJettaChick* »_
I'll have yours for ya, girl.. I got'chure back. Hahaha. 

NICE!!!!!


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*

It's so nice out today


----------



## Jim Dangle (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: (RS21400)*

My work parking lot still has sand in it! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## !millertime (May 19, 2006)

*Re: :-X (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_I have to install my color match rear sway bar and strut bar http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I never got a chance to do it before Show & Go

ive def never seen color matched sways! original! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*

im in airconditioned office ... still havent gone outside tho








prolly lata imna give my baby a bath cuz shes covered in pollen http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif yup









Chicks who like beer are the best


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: :-X (!millertime)*


_Quote, originally posted by *!millertime* »_
ive def never seen color matched sways! original! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 6aJettaChick (Apr 24, 2007)

Im getting mine painted, euro bumpers, gotta put the vr lip and the badgeless grille on, and ecodes.. and then lastly, order the new Keskin wheels.


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_im in airconditioned office ... still havent gone outside tho








prolly lata imna give my baby a bath cuz shes covered in pollen http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

Mine needs one desperately but not up to doin much lately


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (6aJettaChick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *6aJettaChick* »_Im getting mine painted, euro bumpers, gotta put the vr lip and the badgeless grille on, and ecodes.. and then lastly, order the new Keskin wheels. 

TunerShop is having a special on Keskin wheels, give Steve a call, he'll hook you up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 6aJettaChick (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_
TunerShop is having a special on Keskin wheels, give Steve a call, he'll hook you up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Steve who? Woord?


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_
Chicks who like beer are the best
















i know


----------



## 6aJettaChick (Apr 24, 2007)

Mmm.. I could drink an ice cold Old Milwaukee.. mmm, Lol.


----------



## Jim Dangle (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: (6aJettaChick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *6aJettaChick* »_Mmm.. I could drink an ice cold Old Milwaukee.. mmm, Lol. 

How like you.


----------



## scrubs_barbie (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: (Jim Dangle)*

wow, i am impressed. 5 pages in 1 day.







at least you have access to computers, i'm stuck on campus in 2 hour summer courses. blah.


----------



## 6aJettaChick (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: (Jim Dangle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jim Dangle* »_
How like you. 

How is that like me?
Because you so know me, Jim Dangle.


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (6aJettaChick)*

Er. I want to get out of work already


----------



## 6aJettaChick (Apr 24, 2007)

I gotta sell my dumbbutt motegi's first.. I thought 600 was a decent price, since I bought them for 1300 new, had them on from June-January. I just looked um up on ebay, 400 bucks.. 
I'm bending over and taking it right up the old butt, my god.


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (6aJettaChick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *6aJettaChick* »_
How is that like me?
Because you so know me, Jim Dangle.


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (6aJettaChick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *6aJettaChick* »_
How is that like me?
Because you so know me, Jim Dangle. 
















In ur face!


----------



## wolfegirl1.8T (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: (6aJettaChick)*

wow i go out to do some shopping and pick up the dog from the vet and this thread moves 3 pages..niiiice girls!








so i was thinking a while ago about painting my rub strips black but i would rather have the normal ones just in case i change my mind down the road so should i get the textured euro strips or no? im not sure yet...i also want some new wheels..but that would mean saving money instead of spending it on shoes...








my car..sorry its soo big i dont know how to make it smaller


----------



## wolfegirl1.8T (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*

rosie..are you going to somerset gtg tonight?


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (wolfegirl1.8T)*

I think textured would look good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (wolfegirl1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wolfegirl1.8T* »_rosie..are you going to somerset gtg tonight?









I hope so http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif u?


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_















In ur face!


----------



## Jim Dangle (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_















In ur face!


----------



## 6aJettaChick (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: (wolfegirl1.8T)*

I personally would not do the textured myself, but it can look good.. I like the way it looks now. 
Dont wanna go too far with it, do ya? Pshop it and see how it'll look.


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_
I hope so http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif u?

i'm heading to some place in New Brunswick-ish area for a bike GTG.


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (6aJettaChick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *6aJettaChick* »_I personally would not do the textured myself, but it can look good.. I like the way it looks now. 
Dont wanna go too far with it, do ya? Pshop it and see how it'll look. 

Yea I like it on how it goes with the flow of the car...PShop urs to see how it would look with what ya got http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## wolfegirl1.8T (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_
Yea I like it on how it goes with the flow of the car...PShop urs to see how it would look with what ya got http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

hmm pshop..gotta figure that out first ha!


----------



## Jim Dangle (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: (wolfegirl1.8T)*

MSPaint it.


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (wolfegirl1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wolfegirl1.8T* »_
hmm pshop..gotta figure that out first ha!









ill do it 4 ya im a pro


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
ill do it 4 ya im a pro
















I'm still waiting on my lesson


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*

now we can meet up ... talk about all the drama and ill teach ya







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
see ! perfect ! works out great !! wat u doin saturday ??


----------



## wolfegirl1.8T (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
ill do it 4 ya im a pro
















haha thanks..i know i have it on my computer but i dont know how to use it and if i tried it would probably look like my 4 year old cousin did it


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (wolfegirl1.8T)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif practice makes perfect








if anything i can walk you thru it so u'll know next time u need to do it


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_now we can meet up ... talk about all the drama and ill teach ya







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
see ! perfect ! works out great !! wat u doin saturday ??

Not sure yet but I'll let you know. Next time we go out...the girls I will def. let you know. Might be going out Friday night if all goes as planned...u busy?


----------



## 6aJettaChick (Apr 24, 2007)

anyone else here from pa?


----------



## Jim Dangle (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: (6aJettaChick)*

http://www.carchops.com


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (6aJettaChick)*

i think shedrivesboris is from PA ... Courtney ... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dog_poopie (May 27, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
hes cool peeps gals








he's been w the thread for the longest time







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
get her 2 trade it in 4 a VW









gixxie 's got my back ... holla 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (dog_poopie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dog_poopie* »_
gixxie 's got my back ... holla 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








of course http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif
all the other toolbags need to get a hint and get the hell out of here


----------



## Jim Dangle (Mar 1, 2007)

*:-X*


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_all the other toolbags need to get a hint and get the hell out of here


----------



## !millertime (May 19, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_







of course http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif
all the other toolbags need to get a hint and get the hell out of here


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (!millertime)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (!millertime)*


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_









awww !!! http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif hahaha and this dude is excluded http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## 6aJettaChick (Apr 24, 2007)

Aww, c'mon girl.. show the love. Lol.


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (6aJettaChick)*

i only show http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif to those that deserve it







not to those that waste space in my thread


----------



## Jim Dangle (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: (6aJettaChick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *6aJettaChick* »_Aww, c'mon girl.. show the love. Lol. 

This is for you.. http://****************.com/smile/emlips.gif


----------



## !millertime (May 19, 2006)

*Re: (6aJettaChick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *6aJettaChick* »_Aww, c'mon girl.. show the love. Lol. 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
PA here


----------



## 6aJettaChick (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: (!millertime)*


_Quote, originally posted by *!millertime* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
PA here









Wherez at? 
& Thanks, Jim..


----------



## !millertime (May 19, 2006)

*Re: (6aJettaChick)*

central pa. check out: 
http://www.cepavw.org if you're ever interested in central pa events/gtgs.


----------



## 6aJettaChick (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: (!millertime)*


_Quote, originally posted by *!millertime* »_central pa. check out: 
http://www.cepavw.org if you're ever interested in central pa events/gtgs.

Me too, me too.. I'm about an hour north of Harrisburg, and work in Harrisburg.
Ah, Im on the VWF, I got the low down


----------



## Jim Dangle (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: (6aJettaChick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *6aJettaChick* »_
Me too, me too.. I'm about an hour north of Harrisburg, and work in Harrisburg.
Ah, Im on the VWF, I got the low down









I use to drive out to harrisburg area for a girl. What a fool.


----------



## wolfegirl1.8T (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: (6aJettaChick)*

alright ladies and guys (sorry)..im going to go wash the car then head out for the night...
if anyone is going to the somerset gtg tonight ill see ya there


----------



## !millertime (May 19, 2006)

*Re: (6aJettaChick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *6aJettaChick* »_
Me too, me too.. I'm about an hour north of Harrisburg, and work in Harrisburg.
Ah, Im on the VWF, I got the low down









ohh the VWF guys are a good bunch of guys. The York GTGs are nice. I actually work in Harrisburg on N. Front Street. What do you drive?


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (wolfegirl1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wolfegirl1.8T* »_alright ladies and guys (sorry)..im going to go wash the car then head out for the night...
if anyone is going to the somerset gtg tonight ill see ya there









have fun 2nite http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif most likely it will be a good turnout cuz its nice weather








id go but thats a hike 4 me ... plus i gotta change my oil 2day


----------



## 6aJettaChick (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: (Jim Dangle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jim Dangle* »_
I use to drive out to harrisburg area for a girl. What a fool. 

Didnt you say you live in Washington?


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (6aJettaChick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *6aJettaChick* »_Didnt you say you live in Washington? 

that was me


----------



## Jim Dangle (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: (Travy)*

Ha, Ma/Wa... same shiz.


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
have fun 2nite http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif most likely it will be a good turnout cuz its nice weather








id go but thats a hike 4 me ... plus i gotta change my oil 2day









You should come out tommorow to the car show/GTG we have...its a hike but it would be nice to see you and maybe you'll even get a trophy


----------



## 6aJettaChick (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: (!millertime)*


_Quote, originally posted by *!millertime* »_
ohh the VWF guys are a good bunch of guys. The York GTGs are nice. I actually work in Harrisburg on N. Front Street. What do you drive?

I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif them! They bust my butt a lot.. lol. But deep down inside they http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif me to. Hahahaha.. or not. 
I work on Paxton Street. I drive a.. uhh, yeah, whats it say on the side here to the left, to the left... 94' vw jetta. Blam!


----------



## 6aJettaChick (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: (Travy)*

Ah, yes.. my Washington man.


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_
You should come out tommorow to the car show/GTG we have...its a hike but it would be nice to see you and maybe you'll even get a trophy









OOooOOooOO trophy would b niiice








haha ill see girl .... if anything ill get my kean peeps to go w me next week


----------



## 6aJettaChick (Apr 24, 2007)

!Millertime, You know you've seen me.. and drooled. Hahaha.


----------



## Jim Dangle (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: (6aJettaChick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *6aJettaChick* »_!Millertime, You know you've seen me.. and drooled. Hahaha. 

I drool when I see ed. http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## 6aJettaChick (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: (Jim Dangle)*

ed?


----------



## Jim Dangle (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: (6aJettaChick)*

ed = millertime!


----------



## 6aJettaChick (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: (Jim Dangle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jim Dangle* »_ed = millertime! 

Ah, yes.. Never saw the guy, cant say I have as well.


----------



## !millertime (May 19, 2006)

*Re: (6aJettaChick)*

haha, we sometimes go to lunch out on Paxton street. I'll have to keep an eye out for ya. 
I drive a cosmos black m3.


----------



## scrubs_barbie (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: (6aJettaChick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *6aJettaChick* »_anyone else here from pa? 

PA represent







. 570 born and raised


----------



## Jim Dangle (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: (scrubs_barbie)*

I was born in Erie. w00t w00t.


----------



## 6aJettaChick (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: (!millertime)*


_Quote, originally posted by *!millertime* »_haha, we sometimes go to lunch out on Paxton street. I'll have to keep an eye out for ya. 
I drive a cosmos black m3.

Ahh.. 
Cafe Fresco? Ja Ja? I work at the Saturn Dealership.. ow ow. Hahaha, shhhhh..


----------



## 6aJettaChick (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: (scrubs_barbie)*

Sweet.. where at, girl?


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (6aJettaChick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *6aJettaChick* »_Ah, yes.. my Washington man. 

and Im back


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_
and Im back

http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif








yea i juss got home from work and im beat http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
feel like juss passing out haha
still gotta go change my oil, go to the gym n later maybe hit up a local g2g or sumthin


----------



## scrubs_barbie (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: (6aJettaChick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *6aJettaChick* »_Sweet.. where at, girl? 

in regards to me? Bloomsburg for school, Benton i call home.


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_OOooOOooOO trophy would b niiice








haha ill see girl .... if anything ill get my kean peeps to go w me next week










Def. is not tommorow then make it a cruise down next week. Just make sure you tell me so I make it a point to go


----------



## scrubs_barbie (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: (RS21400)*

well, i'm SUPER PSYCHED because i just sold my acura and can hopfully buy some new wheels to replace my steelies.


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (scrubs_barbie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_

Def. is not tommorow then make it a cruise down next week. Just make sure you tell me so I make it a point to go
















ill try 2 organize sumthin 2marrow !








but ill deff keep ya posted !! http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif

_Quote, originally posted by *scrubs_barbie* »_well, i'm SUPER PSYCHED because i just sold my acura and can hopfully buy some new wheels to replace my steelies.









OOoOOo la la congrats ! wat u gonna get ??


----------



## scrubs_barbie (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

i have no idea on wheels, something i can afford, and something simple.
*page 127!*


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (scrubs_barbie)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif try http://www.tirerack.com and see if they have anything u like on there


----------



## scrubs_barbie (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

yeah, i've been and have picked out a couple prospects. i like the simple look of the ASA JH3 and ST3, and the Sport Edition E1,F2,F7. can't you tell i've been looking at the cheaper ones?







i'm on a budget.


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (scrubs_barbie)*









well if it helps, Rosie might have a set of 18s ASAs for sale http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
> Rosie wen u get a chance post up a pic







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
have fun 2nite http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif most likely it will be a good turnout cuz its nice weather








id go but thats a hike 4 me ... plus i gotta change my oil 2day









gixxie i have had to change my oil about 3,000 miles ago....i just picked up the factory oil filter about 2 days ago - maybe it will be done this week








at least I run synthetic so I dont feel all that bad.....she'll be ok


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (scrubs_barbie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scrubs_barbie* »_i have no idea on wheels, something i can afford, and something simple.
*page 127!* 

Nice - new shoes are great!!!!!!!!!!!!
I got mine a couple of months ago and they are STILL sitting in the garage








I got these really nice 18" 2 piece Iforge wheels - I might try and put them on today.....i dunno. After they go on though I need to go and buy a lowering kit - no biggie








OH - the BF hit some guy up yesterday (because I do not deal w/ that paypal junk) and I am getting the APR intake, the nice chrome one







(i think I am in love, I cant wait to put it on







) I will post pics of the engine bay when it goes on.
Hope that everyone has a WONDERFUL DAY!


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_








well if it helps, Rosie might have a set of 18s ASAs for sale http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
> Rosie wen u get a chance post up a pic







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I don't have the close up pic's with me at work but I have a shot of what they look like when they were on my car.







PM if interested!


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
gixxie i have had to change my oil about 3,000 miles ago....i just picked up the factory oil filter about 2 days ago - maybe it will be done this week








at least I run synthetic so I dont feel all that bad.....she'll be ok









ehhhh ur still good







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
ehhhh ur still good







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I tell myself that everyday and it makes me feel better


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
I tell myself that everyday and it makes me feel better









it's a 1.8t which is prone to sludging. you should REALLY get that done ASAP!!


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*

It's all good!


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MyCarIsRed* »_
it's a 1.8t which is prone to sludging. you should REALLY get that done ASAP!!

yea, i am gonna try and do it this week. I have to wait until the BF has time becuase it has to be done at his house b/c I dont have a jack or anything at my house 
Hopfully w/ in the next week


----------



## wolfegirl1.8T (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*

ehh don't worry about it..i have a 1.8t too and i think i waited like a while to do my oil change too!


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (wolfegirl1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wolfegirl1.8T* »_ehh don't worry about it..i have a 1.8t too and i think i waited like a while to do my oil change too!









you know what - this is the first time that i have gone over on it - every other time has been pretty on point 
Im not stressed yet....the motor has not started making sound and the low oil light has not come on yet


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*

u'll b alright








juss change it b4 the cruise


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (wolfegirl1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wolfegirl1.8T* »_ehh don't worry about it..i have a 1.8t too and i think i waited like a while to do my oil change too!









wat r u doin june 10th ??







r u guys heading anywhere ??
u should come w us to Dubathon








http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=1 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## wolfegirl1.8T (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
wat r u doin june 10th ??







r u guys heading anywhere ??
u should come w us to Dubathon








http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=1 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

we will probably come...ill have to check with the bf to see if he made any plans for that date..but more than likely we will make the trip!


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (wolfegirl1.8T)*

yAy !!!








u guys should ... we're also having our girls g2g this day too so u should deff cruise up w us


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_u'll b alright








juss change it b4 the cruise









well, you know what i think......u should change it


----------



## wolfegirl1.8T (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

gixxie..are you going to kean tonight?


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (wolfegirl1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
well, you know what i think......u should change it
















if u come by my house i will

















_Quote, originally posted by *wolfegirl1.8T* »_gixxie..are you going to kean tonight?









of course








i cant dissapoint the boiis


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

Eh...can't wait to get out of here...I took off tommorow and extended my last day till thursday next week...Just don't want to work tommorow


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*








lucky !!! id http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif to take 2marro off but i http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif the $ i make more


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_







lucky !!! id http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif to take 2marro off but i http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif the $ i make more










Yea we get no overtime so its pointless for me to stay anyway


----------



## Rumpo (Apr 20, 2007)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

stopping in to say hello, anyone know someone selling a pair of 15mm spacers with bolts?


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (Rumpo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rumpo* »_stopping in to say hello, anyone know someone selling a pair of 15mm spacers with bolts? 

Whats going on?


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (Rumpo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_

Yea we get no overtime so its pointless for me to stay anyway









ohhh screw that dude http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif id be out too










_Quote, originally posted by *Rumpo* »_stopping in to say hello, anyone know someone selling a pair of 15mm spacers with bolts? 

i dunno but ill keep an eye out on it







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rumpo (Apr 20, 2007)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_i dunno but ill keep an eye out on it








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

thanks, can always count on you to be on the tex


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (Rumpo)*








im an addict


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_







im an addict









I hope I can still be at my new job


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_







im an addict









So am I








Morning ladies


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (Travy)*

MORNING !!??








good afternoon 2 u 2 http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

its still before noon here, therefor its still morning


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (Travy)*


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (RS21400)*

Thats just my excuse for not doing anything yet today. _Its still morning, Ill do it this afternoon_


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_its still before noon here, therefor its still morning


----------



## StayGold11 (Mar 22, 2007)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

wut up gixxie








whats new whats good?


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (mkIII_shortee)*

nada mucho here








@ wrk then givin the dub a wash n goin 2 a g2g http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
maybe ill get sum new pics to post up


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_nada mucho here








@ wrk then givin the dub a wash n goin 2 a g2g http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
maybe ill get sum new pics to post up


I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif pictures!


----------



## 6aJettaChick (Apr 24, 2007)

What up my girlies!!


----------



## scrubs_barbie (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: (6aJettaChick)*

rosie, what is the lug pattern on those wheels?
idk much about MKIV and MKV compatabilities.


----------



## dieselgirl (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: (scrubs_barbie)*

aye this page needs pictures.
my rides:
The daily:
























The black bumper plugs should be replaced tomorrow with something more matched to the shield. 
not my daily:
















and I am gayle.


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (dieselgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dieselgirl* »_aye this page needs pictures.
my rides:
The daily:
























The black bumper plugs should be replaced tomorrow with something more matched to the shield. 
not my daily:
















and I am gayle.

WOW







They are really nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Hi Nice to meet you Gayle - Im Amanda








Is the jetta a diesel?


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (scrubs_barbie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scrubs_barbie* »_rosie, what is the lug pattern on those wheels?
idk much about MKIV and MKV compatabilities.

I know that the MKIV is 5x100
and the new MKV I believe went to the same lug pattern as Audii and I am not sure what that would be maybe 5x120 or 5x115 (its something like that)


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_ know that the MKIV is 5x100
and the new MKV I believe went to the same lug pattern as Audii and I am not sure what that would be maybe 5x120 or 5x115 (its something like that)









Bolt Pattern on the MkV is 5x112







and the Offset is slightly bigger as well think around +45 or so, someone will correct me if Im wrong Im sure. So to make it fit an MkIV need something like 5x100 to 5x112 Hubcentric wheel spacers.


----------



## wolfegirl1.8T (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: (C.J)*

morning ladies


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (wolfegirl1.8T)*















<------My week 
I sure hope the weekend is good I really need it - Maybe I will put my wheels on today


----------



## giveitupandddance (Nov 3, 2006)

hi ladies. 
i haven't been around for a while, but i thought i'd say hello. 
the motorstadt show is this weekend and i'm trying to convince my boyfriend that we should go. 
i'll bring back many photos for you all. 
and even if we don't go, i'll post pics from the pre-party go-kart racing/parking lot o' dubs tonight.


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (giveitupandddance)*


_Quote, originally posted by *giveitupandddance* »_hi ladies. 
i haven't been around for a while, but i thought i'd say hello. 
the motorstadt show is this weekend and i'm trying to convince my boyfriend that we should go. 
i'll bring back many photos for you all. 
and even if we don't go, i'll post pics from the pre-party go-kart racing/parking lot o' dubs tonight. 









that sounds like tons of fun - go-karting w/ a bunch of people I used to do that all the time with my family 
Have a great time!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Looking foward to seeing all the pics


----------



## dieselgirl (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_
Bolt Pattern on the MkV is 5x112







and the Offset is slightly bigger as well think around +45 or so, someone will correct me if Im wrong Im sure. So to make it fit an MkIV need something like 5x100 to 5x112 Hubcentric wheel spacers.

You can pull off an offset of +35 on MkV's but with rubbing, best to go with an offset of +40 and up.


----------



## dieselgirl (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
WOW







They are really nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Hi Nice to meet you Gayle - Im Amanda








Is the jetta a diesel?

Its nice to meet you Amanda.








and yeah the Jetta is a diesel, I keep tossing around putting a diesel in the squareback but I think I am going to keep her an aircooled just beef up the engine this winter. 
If any of y'all live down near L.A. I will be down in the area Friday sometime and leaving Monday. Taking the square to the VW Classic.


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (dieselgirl)*

i'm picking up monte carlos for wifeys GTI tonight! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*

Oh great now Gayles in here too. Two threads for you to whore in now







http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## dieselgirl (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_Oh great now Gayles in here too. Two threads for you to whore in now







http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif

Next time I see you Travvy you are in sooo much trouble http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif
and hey every once in a while I venture out of the PNW. Hell I was in the MkV forum the other day but the loss of brain cells from reading that forum was too much for me


----------



## dog_poopie (May 27, 2006)

*Re: (dieselgirl)*

that r32 front on that mkv jetta is hotttt...
must have cost alot ..


----------



## dieselgirl (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: (dog_poopie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dog_poopie* »_that r32 front on that mkv jetta is hotttt...
must have cost alot .. 

Not as bad as I thought it would since it had to come from Germany, but the insurance company of the idiot who rearended me pushing me into the car infront of me is who paid for it








And thank you, I am really pleased with how it looks.


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (dieselgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dieselgirl* »_Next time I see you Travvy you are in sooo much trouble http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif 

Uh oh. You comin up for the leavenworth drive?


----------



## dieselgirl (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_
Uh oh. You comin up for the leavenworth drive?

Is a frog's ass water tight?


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (dieselgirl)*

So what car will you be drivin up G, i still havnt seen the square


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (dieselgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dieselgirl* »_aye this page needs pictures.
my rides:
The daily:
























The black bumper plugs should be replaced tomorrow with something more matched to the shield. 
not my daily:
















and I am gayle.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif siiiiiiiiiiiiiiick
absolutely in http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif w that jetta
major kudos on the cars








and TRAVY !!







i dunno how i can come back at u w a smartass remark 4 u know what !








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif good idea tho ! hahaha


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_and TRAVY !!







i dunno how i can come back at u w a smartass remark 4 u know what !








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif good idea tho ! hahaha









You got nothin for that remark















I thought you would like that idea too, I know i did


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (Travy)*








im actually speechless








... we'll see ... after the assbeatin @ pool


----------



## dieselgirl (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_So what car will you be drivin up G, i still havnt seen the square
















Not sure yet...Kind of depends on what ride sloops wants to roll in. 
I will be up north Tuesday and leaving Wednesday afternoon and will be driving the squareback. So I will let you know what the plans are.


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (dieselgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_







im actually speechless








... we'll see ... after the assbeatin @ pool









Sounds like its gonna be a fun time http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif









_Quote, originally posted by *dieselgirl* »_I will be up north Tuesday and leaving Wednesday afternoon and will be driving the squareback. So I will let you know what the plans are. 

Sounds good, let me know. Im sure everyone will be down to grab a beer and hang out


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (Travy)*

muahahahahaha *evil smile*


----------



## scrubs_barbie (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

wow, long day at the bank and busy as hell. the first of the month means payroll checks, welfare, and social security.







oh, and yeah i think you guys are right about it being 5x112. so sorry about the wheels.


----------



## Rumpo (Apr 20, 2007)

*Re: (scrubs_barbie)*

bump. where is everyone?


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

Washing my GTi before going to a BBQ


----------



## theguy1084 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: (dieselgirl)*

Got to give props to you ladies..great taste and great look http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Quote, originally posted by *dieselgirl* »_aye this page needs pictures.
my rides:
The daily:
























The black bumper plugs should be replaced tomorrow with something more matched to the shield. 
not my daily:
















and I am gayle.


----------



## leelee (May 21, 2007)

..nice to know theres other v dub lovin gurls out here
I will post pics soon


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_muahahahahaha *evil smile* 















http://****************.com/smile/emlips.gif








oh ya dont worry Gix, I didnt end up cutting off my mohawk. decided id leave it for a few more weeks


----------



## GTIxpinay (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (dieselgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dieselgirl* »_










that car is pure sex http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
mkv http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (GTIxpinay)*

MY MOM HAD HER BABY LAST NIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
SHE IS SO ADORABLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!








7pounds 12 oz. 
Me and my new sister at 3:00 last night


----------



## wolfegirl1.8T (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: (GTIxpinay)*

back to work for me today








have a good day ladies


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*

CONGRATULATIONS AMANDA & TO UR MOM TOO! SHE'S CUTE http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (scrubs_barbie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scrubs_barbie* »_rosie, what is the lug pattern on those wheels?
idk much about MKIV and MKV compatabilities.

I'm not sure I will have to find out for you and they might have 2 lug patterns...Let me find out and I will get back to you. They might fit your MK5 you might have to just try them but I'm at work now so I'll try and get more information on it later http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_
I'm not sure I will have to find out for you and they might have 2 lug patterns...Let me find out and I will get back to you. They might fit your MK5 you might have to just try them but I'm at work now so I'll try and get more information on it later http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

mk4 are 5x100. b4 passat and mk5 are 5x112.


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MyCarIsRed* »_
mk4 are 5x100. b4 passat and mk5 are 5x112.

I don't know what she wants them for...maybe a mk5 rabbit?


----------



## giveitupandddance (Nov 3, 2006)

so go-karting was super fun, but my pictures turned out like crap. 
someday i WILL figure out how to use my camera properly. 
and i didn't end up going to Motorstadt.







the boyfriend and our friends didn't think it would be fun.


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (RS21400)*

i'm almost possitive that all mk5's have gone to 5x112.


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MyCarIsRed* »_i'm almost possitive that all mk5's have gone to 5x112.


I believe so too...she can always get some adapters http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (RS21400)*

morning all


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_morning all










Good Afternoon








So how was eveyone's weekend, anyone do anything good? I was in Wildwood all weekend watching the Quad and Motocross Races http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dieselgirl (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: (RS21400)*

some new pictures of my baby:
































































She took first on Saturday at the Woodburn Bug Run. 
And congrats Amanda on the new little one


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (dieselgirl)*

Gayle are those pics with the bags all the way down? I coulda sworn I saw a pic of Darrick sitting in it and it was lower.


----------



## shedrivesboris (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*

heyyy ladies!
i worked, went to the LV Dubs gtg on sat. then went to cult classic sunday








still massive boy trouble as usual


----------



## scrubs_barbie (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: (RS21400)*

yeah, my mkV rabbit. (2007) and i'm still looking. right now my main concern has become floor mats.







but always on the look out on the wheels. if not, i'll just hop (pun intended) over to tirerack and get a wheel/tire package and some winter rubber.


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (scrubs_barbie)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dog_poopie (May 27, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*

wagons are the ****..
and i think i might marry that girl
i told you about


----------



## dieselgirl (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_Gayle are those pics with the bags all the way down? I coulda sworn I saw a pic of Darrick sitting in it and it was lower. 

Yeah all the way down. Smaller series tires are on the agenda for the front so it will sit lower there. 
You are thinking this picture:


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (dieselgirl)*

morning girls


----------



## shedrivesboris (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_morning girls 

hey heyy








how is everyone today?!


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (shedrivesboris)*

Morning back atcha girlies


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (shedrivesboris)*

ehhh im alright ... could be better


----------



## dog_poopie (May 27, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

im sooo beat still

i got back from maryland last night.. it was an awesome weekend tho.. full of booze bad storms and fun times.


----------



## GTIxpinay (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_ehhh im alright ... could be better 

still feeling down girl?
i'll bring you a cookie on thursday if that would make you feel better


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (GTIxpinay)*

awe







http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif
thank u hunnie !!


----------



## DonnaMarie (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

whoa! just popping in like amandas sister did!








Amanda- CONGRATS. Omg.... yet another one in the family. Good thing you guys are all good lookin. 
what's up everyone. hardly on vortex anymore. sorry. :-( thinkin of ya'll.
if you're on myspace, i tend to keep in touch better.


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (DonnaMarie)*

HI DONNA !!!!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (dieselgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dieselgirl* »_You are thinking this picture:









Yep that is the one I was thinkin of.
Morning ladies.


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_ehhh im alright ... could be better 








Sorry I know how your feeling http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif You coming to the car show on Thursday...you should def. make it out and bring some peepers! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DonnaMarie (Feb 11, 2004)

Girls,
If I don't already have your e-mail would you mind PM'ing it to me? I'm starting up a side job with Lia Sophia Jewelry and I know you guys live far and can't make it BUT you could shop around online and if you see anything you like, you could help me out. Spread the word, etc..
Donna


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_
Morning ladies.









morning http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_







Sorry I know how your feeling http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif You coming to the car show on Thursday...you should def. make it out and bring some peepers! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

yea ill do mah best 2 come out







maybe ill swing by b4 kean so i can grace both g2gs w my presence















DONNA !! http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif i sent u a PM


----------



## VW2nut4 (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

whats up gixxie... HC thread isn't cool enough to be graced by your presence????


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (VW2nut4)*

im in there !!


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_morning http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif

http://****************.com/smile/emlips.gif 
feelin better? or did you drink yourself retarded last night?


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (Travy)*

ehh feein a lil better ... of course the booz helped last night


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_ehh feein a lil better ... of course the booz helped last night
















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
morning http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif
yea ill do mah best 2 come out







maybe ill swing by b4 kean so i can grace both g2gs w my presence

















I will be expecting you...you should cruise down with some of the Kean Peeps then go there afterwards...show starts at 6:00, you can register up to I believe 7:30-8ish and trophies are around 8:30-9ish depending on the turn out


----------



## VW2nut4 (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_im in there !!









they locked it


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (VW2nut4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW2nut4* »_
they locked it









http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif I hate that!


----------



## VW2nut4 (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif I hate that!









I know... I had some crazy shots from this weekend too.... oh wellz


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (VW2nut4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW2nut4* »_
they locked it









wtf ! y !?








i asked kleckes but he hasnt gotten back 2 me !!


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
wtf ! y !?








i asked kleckes but he hasnt gotten back 2 me !! 

I dont' know which one your talking about but its pbably over something dumb!


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*

it was our :*star: HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY http://****************.com/smile/star.gif committee thread*


----------



## VW2nut4 (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
wtf ! y !?








i asked kleckes but he hasnt gotten back 2 me !! 

it "turned into a thread of completely off-topic nonsense" per one of the moderators http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (VW2nut4)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif whack .... it was on topic ... every1 from the committee was posting


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif whack .... it was on topic ... every1 from the committee was posting

just cause everyone in the committee was posting dosnt make it on topic. we had like 100+ page dubco thread and it got locked but everyone in dubco was posting in there


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (Travy)*

That's booty!
I hope the rain doesn't come back http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*

Thank you everyone for the congrats!
Mom and baby just came home this morning








So, how is everyone?


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_Thank you everyone for the congrats!
Mom and baby just came home this morning








So, how is everyone?

I'm ok could be better if I wasn't at work right now


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_
I'm ok could be better if I wasn't at work right now









I hear that.....I have not been here in a day and 1/2. And I am still expected to do 40 hours at least this week


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_
just cause everyone in the committee was posting dosnt make it on topic. we had like 100+ page dubco thread and it got locked but everyone in dubco was posting in there









http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif whack








w/e we'll juss make another one


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif whack








w/e we'll juss make another one
















We're already on v3.0 the other two were locked or holed. Both were around 100 pages too


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_Thank you everyone for the congrats!
Mom and baby just came home this morning








So, how is everyone?

not a problem girl !!! http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif
ohh btw ... sunday we're meetin up at Garden State Plaza at 10am n leavin for the cruise .... so if u wanna meet up w me earlier id b more than happy to


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_
We're already on v3.0 the other two were locked or holed. Both were around 100 pages too









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif damn skippy ...


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif damn skippy ...
















what can I say. Im a whore err I mean post whore


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (Travy)*








so am i !!! *high fives* !!


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
not a problem girl !!! http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif
ohh btw ... sunday we're meetin up at Garden State Plaza at 10am n leavin for the cruise .... so if u wanna meet up w me earlier id b more than happy to









that sounds great! Where do you want to meet earlier? Maybe your house or something or maybe for breakfast? Whatever, I donw for anything.


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*

Do we need to bring anything for sunday? Like a BBQ or food or drinks or something?


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_







so am i !!! *high fives* !!









You are?







I never woulda guessed


----------



## JuS CaLL Me QuEeN B (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (Travy)*

suppppp everyone!


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
that sounds great! Where do you want to meet earlier? Maybe your house or something or maybe for breakfast? Whatever, I donw for anything.









i call ya when i get on the fone w tania n we can figure everything out http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (JuS CaLL Me QuEeN B)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_
You are?







I never woulda guessed









teeheehee









_Quote, originally posted by *JuS CaLL Me QuEeN B* »_suppppp everyone! 


awww shes in here ! http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## JuS CaLL Me QuEeN B (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
teeheehee








awww shes in here ! http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif
















hahah yea. i had to say hello!
thanks for showin the love and lettin me know bout the thread..















http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
i call ya when i get on the fone w tania n we can figure everything out http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif

sounds good to me http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_teeheehee









no worries, your secret is sage with me http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_Do we need to bring anything for sunday? Like a BBQ or food or drinks or something?

Just bring yourself, the puppy and the dub








haha.....you are more then welcome to bring more food and drinks (but we're going to have TONS!) What we do need is another grill. So if anyone has one and wont mind letting us use it (we have the cooks







) we would REALLY appreciate it!
Can't wait!


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*

Have fun on Sunday I dont' think I'm going http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_Have fun on Sunday I dont' think I'm going http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

ROSIE !!!!!!!!!!!!!







i will drag u out by ur teeth ! dont make me break down ur door at 6am !!!


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MissVeeDub* »_
Just bring yourself, the puppy and the dub








haha.....you are more then welcome to bring more food and drinks (but we're going to have TONS!) What we do need is another grill. So if anyone has one and wont mind letting us use it (we have the cooks







) we would REALLY appreciate it!
Can't wait!

I am not sure if the puppy is going to come. Acutally, I will bring one of those chains for him so I can tie him to my axel or a tree or something so he can lay down and relax and he dose not have to be dragged around by me all day http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
He got so BIG


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
ROSIE !!!!!!!!!!!!!







i will drag u out by ur teeth ! dont make me break down ur door at 6am !!!









count me in to.....i will be breaking down the down and then i will send gixxie in after you


----------



## mk2eurogirl (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
i will send gixxie in after you








 not much of a threat lol


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (mk2eurogirl)*

i know


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (mk2eurogirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2eurogirl* »_ not much of a threat lol









shes all bark and no bite.


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (Travy)*

OOooOOoo but i do bite







*rawr*


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

not sure what to say.... thats kinda sexy


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_OOooOOoo but i do bite







*rawr*

u and url would play nice together


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_not sure what to say.... thats kinda sexy
















depends how u look at it


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
u and url would play nice together






























haha i think he'd chomp my face off if i tried haha


----------



## dog_poopie (May 27, 2006)

what a day..


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_







haha i think he'd chomp my face off if i tried haha

no, hes a lover not a fighter


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_








_Modified by x_gixxie_x at 11:22 AM 2-22-2007_

almost forgot http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_depends how u look at it
















Well I figured with the *rawr* it was sexy and not something that I wouldnt want to be bitten


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dog_poopie* »_what a day.. 

awww what happened ?? 

_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
no, hes a lover not a fighter









awww







hes the cutest dog ever haha
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif thanks for the pic bump as always ! http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif

_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_
Well I figured with the *rawr* it was sexy and not something that I wouldnt want to be bitten









i got fangs so watch out now


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_i got fangs so watch out now
















well you're just slorin it up arnt you


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (Travy)*

speak for yourself








lmao







*high fives*


----------



## scrubs_barbie (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

alright, since it doesn't look like i'm going to have the extra money for wheels until spring, i'm thinking about painting my hub caps just for the hell of it. i would like the dub girl's opinions(and the guys who frequent it)


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (scrubs_barbie)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif go for it ! 
n do a crazy color ! like bright green


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif go for it ! 
n do a crazy color ! like bright green









def. something crazy - girls and totally pull something off like that and if you can......go for it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mk2eurogirl (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*

mmm what wheels and what car"?


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif go for it ! 
n do a crazy color ! like bright green









wait til you see my wheels this sunday


----------



## scrubs_barbie (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: (mk2eurogirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2eurogirl* »_mmm what wheels and what car"?

my 07 rabbit hubs, and i'm just thinking black, either that or flat grey to match the car.


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_
wait til you see my wheels this sunday









wachu do !?







i wanna know !!


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
wachu do !?







i wanna know !!

your gonna have to wait and see, but you'll get a sneak peak on thursday


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (BMPolska)*

you get the W***'s on?


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_
your gonna have to wait and see, but you'll get a sneak peak on thursday









u suck http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_you get the W***'s on?

nah doubt it


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_you get the W***'s on?

nah, idk if i want them any more


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_nah, idk if i want them any more









haha you pu$$y. Rock them, you know you wanna. I didnt wanna say what they were since I wasnt sure how many people knew, so I figured youd get what I meant


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_
haha you pu$$y. Rock them, you know you wanna. I didnt wanna say what they were since I wasnt sure how many people knew, so I figured youd get what I meant









right now i have my eye on a set of DTM Kruez 5s


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_right now i have my eye on a set of DTM Kruez 5s









the polished 18s ?


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_
the polished 18s ? 

yup


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (BMPolska)*

sickkkkk. I thought about those wheels, nice and wide but still fit under the stock fenders. I think ill keep my wheels for now, I already know what I want next though


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_sickkkkk. I thought about those wheels, nice and wide but still fit under the stock fenders. I think ill keep my wheels for now, I already know what I want next though









me 2


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*

i am still at work


----------



## scrubs_barbie (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_i am still at work









that sucks.
i'm going to do the hubcaps this weekend and i'll post my results. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif hope it goes well. lol. because 
spray paint + VW =


----------



## DonnaMarie (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (scrubs_barbie)*

gixxie. theres a bbq at eisenhower park i was going to....
whats going on on sunday? please pm me info.... i always lose track in the threads. thanks love


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: (DonnaMarie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DonnaMarie* »_gixxie. theres a bbq at eisenhower park i was going to....
whats going on on sunday? please pm me info.... i always lose track in the threads. thanks love

this is what is going on on Sunday.
http://www.vwfixx.com/forums/i...68736


----------



## DonnaMarie (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*

omg duh! howd i forget! i coulda spent my early birthday (june 12th)/ birthday weekend with you guys! lemme see what danielle wants to do.... maybe we'll do this instead.


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: (DonnaMarie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DonnaMarie* »_omg duh! howd i forget! i coulda spent my early birthday (june 12th)/ birthday weekend with you guys! lemme see what danielle wants to do.... maybe we'll do this instead.


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (scrubs_barbie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scrubs_barbie* »_
that sucks.
i'm going to do the hubcaps this weekend and i'll post my results. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif hope it goes well. lol. because 
spray paint + VW =










aw, dont think of it as being that bad and hopfully it wont be. You'll be good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Oh, I am very super duper excited - I am going to look at another jetta this firday (possibly maybe on the weekend) - ITS A DIESEL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MissVeeDub* »_
this is what is going on on Sunday.
http://www.vwfixx.com/forums/i...68736

Count me and URL in


----------



## JuS CaLL Me QuEeN B (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (Minibabe)*

good morning!


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (JuS CaLL Me QuEeN B)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JuS CaLL Me QuEeN B* »_good morning!









MORNING


----------



## JuS CaLL Me QuEeN B (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (Minibabe)*

happy humpday!! lol


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (JuS CaLL Me QuEeN B)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JuS CaLL Me QuEeN B* »_happy humpday!! lol









and PAYDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JuS CaLL Me QuEeN B (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (Minibabe)*

lol not for me..








lucky


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
ROSIE !!!!!!!!!!!!!







i will drag u out by ur teeth ! dont make me break down ur door at 6am !!!


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*

mornin guys !!


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_mornin guys !!









morning
Rosie, how are you puppies?


----------



## mk2eurogirl (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*

happy hump day!!


----------



## scrubs_barbie (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: (mk2eurogirl)*

si, happy wednesday. and only 2 MORE DAYS UNTIL PAY DAY! and 1 more day of classes this week. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JuS CaLL Me QuEeN B (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (scrubs_barbie)*

it would be sweet if it was 4 o'clock now!


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (JuS CaLL Me QuEeN B)*

5pm in my case


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_5pm in my case
















well, i worked unitl 7:00 yesterday and i get to leave at 1:00 today








sorry to all that has to stay later http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## JuS CaLL Me QuEeN B (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_5pm in my case

















5 works for me 2.. lol


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_5pm in my case
















5 for me too. its only 8:30 here


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: (Minibabe)*

4 more days!!!!!! i cant believe its finally around the corner......


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MissVeeDub* »_4 more days!!!!!! i cant believe its finally around the corner......

I am really excited - i cant wait to hang out with everyone again.


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
morning
Rosie, how are you puppies?


They are good...the little one is a terror when left alone though. She detroys everything.


----------



## iamjosie (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*

132 pages and i just noticed this thread...








hi


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (its jOs)*

hi josephine !!


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (its jOs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *its jOs* »_132 pages and i just noticed this thread...








hi


Hello


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (its jOs)*

hello


----------



## scrubs_barbie (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: (Travy)*

welcome fellow dub chick. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (scrubs_barbie)*

2 more hours till I get out work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_2 more hours till I get out work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

x2


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

Half hour left...woohoo!


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*

1 hour here !!


----------



## JuS CaLL Me QuEeN B (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

15 min.. woo hooo.. pedicure here i come! ah lol


----------



## JuS CaLL Me QuEeN B (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (JuS CaLL Me QuEeN B)*

edit: im out..






















have a good evening everyone!
ciao
http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (JuS CaLL Me QuEeN B)*

u suck !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1!!1!2!11






















have a good one chika drive safe http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## iamjosie (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

1 hr and 24 mins


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (its jOs)*

3 hrs 19 minutes


----------



## dieselgirl (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: (Travy)*

0 hours and 0 minutes..
on vacation this month


----------



## x0xGTix0x (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: (dieselgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dieselgirl* »_0 hours and 0 minutes..
on vacation this month









is it paid vacation???
those are the best lol


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: (its jOs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *its jOs* »_132 pages and i just noticed this thread...








hi


hi 
i see you;re also in westchester, mind if i ask where abouts?


----------



## chrissisc0 (Aug 18, 2006)

i need a dub girl to hang out with :] 
http://www.myspace.com/sk8erchris1325 haha lets roll


----------



## scrubs_barbie (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: (chrissisc0)*

dub girl lounge= not dating service.
how did gixxie put it? try match.com? is that right gix?


----------



## iamjosie (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MissVeeDub* »_
hi 
i see you;re also in westchester, mind if i ask where abouts?

mount kisco... boo to kisco


----------



## shedrivesboris (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: (its jOs)*

hey girls 
i'm single again 
whoop whoop 
i hate men 
i love vw's 
haha and that is all i got 

hope everyone else's day went better then mine


----------



## x0xGTix0x (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: (scrubs_barbie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scrubs_barbie* »_dub girl lounge= not dating service.
how did gixxie put it? try match.com? is that right gix?

yeaa Match.com and i'm sure there are other site out there...picking up dub girls on vortex is for pathetic losers


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: (its jOs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *its jOs* »_
mount kisco... boo to kisco

oh cool, i'm not far. i'm in Yonkers.
you should come check out one of our gtgs on Wed nights. We meet in White Plains at the train station garage.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: (shedrivesboris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shedrivesboris* »_hey girls 
i'm single again 
whoop whoop 
i hate men 
i love vw's 
haha and that is all i got 

hope everyone else's day went better then mine









he he...
i'm sure tomorrow will be a better day for you too


----------



## dieselgirl (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: (x0xGTix0x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x0xGTix0x* »_
is it paid vacation???
those are the best lol

Yup paid vacation. w00t for government jobs


----------



## Pblaze (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (x_gixxie_x)*

hey my names Paige im fairly new to the Vdub world i got my IY 20th about 2 and half months ago just wanted to say hi! thanks


----------



## dieselgirl (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (Pblaze)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pblaze* »_hey my names Paige im fairly new to the Vdub world i got my IY 20th about 2 and half months ago just wanted to say hi! thanks

Welcome to the dub world girlie


----------



## Pblaze (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (dieselgirl)*

thank you


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_

They are good...the little one is a terror when left alone though. She detroys everything.

Url (yesterday to be exact) ate the molding off the door from the outside.......he eats EVERTHING!








Glad to hear that they are good - you should post up a picture of them http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (shedrivesboris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shedrivesboris* »_hey girls 
i'm single again 
whoop whoop 
i hate men 
i love vw's 
haha and that is all i got 

hope everyone else's day went better then mine









aww sorry to hear that - I hate break ups they are the su*k http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Try and have a great day today - hey.....go out and wash the car it makes you feel better







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (Pblaze)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pblaze* »_hey my names Paige im fairly new to the Vdub world i got my IY 20th about 2 and half months ago just wanted to say hi! thanks

Post up some pictures of the car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
(sorry i dont know how to multi quote







)


----------



## JuS CaLL Me QuEeN B (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (Minibabe)*

gooood morning!!


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (JuS CaLL Me QuEeN B)*

Morning Girls


----------



## JuS CaLL Me QuEeN B (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (RS21400)*

happy thursday! lol


----------



## iamjosie (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MissVeeDub* »_
oh cool, i'm not far. i'm in Yonkers.
you should come check out one of our gtgs on Wed nights. We meet in White Plains at the train station garage.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

cool, i will def have to stop buy one of theses days, if i can ever get out of work on time
boo to work http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## JuS CaLL Me QuEeN B (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (its jOs)*

boo to work is right http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
work sux!!


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

I love being on Vacation.
Morning Ladies!!!!


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (C.J)*

mornin ! http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif







my g2g is 2nite so hopefully ill get sum pix 2 post up


----------



## JuS CaLL Me QuEeN B (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_mornin ! http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif







my g2g is 2nite so hopefully ill get sum pix 2 post up










sweet.. yea def get some pix! 
i have to work tonight..after this work..


----------



## giveitupandddance (Nov 3, 2006)

i'm done with work in 3 hours. yay! and i don't come back til tuesday!
i can't wait.


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (giveitupandddance)*


_Quote, originally posted by *giveitupandddance* »_i'm done with work in 3 hours. yay! and i don't come back til tuesday!
i can't wait.

i leave in less then an hour....i have a doctors appt.








but hey i am glad that i get out early


----------



## Pblaze (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
Post up some pictures of the car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
(sorry i dont know how to multi quote







)


took these yesterday evening cars pretty stock for now saving money to play with tho


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (Pblaze)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pblaze* »_

took these yesterday evening cars pretty stock for now saving money to play with tho
 




looks really nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








what are your future mods that you are saving up for?


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

Black rub strips FTW!!!!
Nice IY 20th BTW


----------



## Pblaze (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
looks really nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








what are your future mods that you are saving up for?

cold air intake, boost gauge, chipped, r exhaust, wanna drop it lower but yea im saving haha


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (Pblaze)*

Gixxie you coming to thr car show today right?


----------



## grliDUB'R (May 31, 2005)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (Pblaze)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pblaze* »_
cold air intake, boost gauge, chipped, r exhaust, wanna drop it lower but yea im saving haha

def need to lower it, save for some coils. I need to fix one of mine, its seized! but i have Bilstein on my mk3
but nice start, I love the 20th Turbo FTW but I do love my VR
My dad drove it this weekend and said that it needs turbo, haha, I asked him to hook it up! lol I wish


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (grliDUB'R)*

welcome to the IY club


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (Travy)*

Sweet!


----------



## Pblaze (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (grliDUB'R)*


_Quote, originally posted by *grliDUB’R* »_
def need to lower it, save for some coils. I need to fix one of mine, its seized! but i have Bilstein on my mk3
but nice start, I love the 20th Turbo FTW but I do love my VR
My dad drove it this weekend and said that it needs turbo, haha, I asked him to hook it up! lol I wish

thanks they i always wanna get my widows tinted,
vr6's are nice but its just something about the turbo i cant pass up haha


----------



## Pblaze (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (Travy)*

travy sweet rims


----------



## dieselgirl (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (Pblaze)*

t-mins 8 hours and we are on the road for L.A. w00t!


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (dieselgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dieselgirl* »_t-mins 8 hours and we are on the road for L.A. w00t!

goin down with shawn?


----------



## grliDUB'R (May 31, 2005)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (dieselgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dieselgirl* »_t-mins 8 hours and we are on the road for L.A. w00t!

whats going on there?
I wish I could drive to L.A. and not take a week, lol


----------



## JuS CaLL Me QuEeN B (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (grliDUB'R)*

i wish i could jus leave work..


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (JuS CaLL Me QuEeN B)*

2 more hours for me left for today...no work tommorow and start the new job on Monday


----------



## grliDUB'R (May 31, 2005)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_2 more hours for me left for today...no work tommorow and start the new job on Monday









word, I start my new job on monday too, but I am working tomorrow...kinda, I get to bring in my Boston Terrior pup to meet everyone and we get lunch paid for by the bosses. Its gunna be an easy day for sure.


----------



## dieselgirl (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (grliDUB'R)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_
goin down with shawn?

Yup...sloops bailed on us









_Quote, originally posted by *grliDUB’R* »_
whats going on there?
I wish I could drive to L.A. and not take a week, lol

The VW Classic. I was going to show my squareback but the idiot paint guy could not get to my hood this week. He mucked it up when he was supposed to fix some flaws in it. This just gives me time to get her perfect for the Great Canadian. I want to get her into Hot VWs so I can't be showing her when the paint is not perfect. 
So I am driving down with one of my best friend's in his B5 wagon...we keep thinking about taking the TDI (nothing beats getting to LA in 2 tanks of diesel) but my TDI lacks the TV his wagon has







. And since not towing the square we should make it in 16 to 18 hours depending on how much we step on it. Its a short trip coming back Monday.


----------



## grliDUB'R (May 31, 2005)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (dieselgirl)*

thats sweet except for the part about your hood.
I can't wait there is a show this sunday but its in the city I live in, so theres no travel. Its literately a 2 min drive, haha
But next I have Waterfest to look forward too and also H2O in September for a world known type show.


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: (its jOs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *its jOs* »_
cool, i will def have to stop buy one of theses days, if i can ever get out of work on time
boo to work http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

hey, if youre off on Sunday come to Dubathon.
check out the link on my signature here.
we usually meet after 8pm at WP for the Wed night gtgs.
this is our site: http://www.vwfixx.com/newyork


----------



## dog_poopie (May 27, 2006)

some hot cars are starting to show..

any one going to super jam?? on the 10th


----------



## dieselgirl (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (grliDUB'R)*


_Quote, originally posted by *grliDUB’R* »_thats sweet except for the part about your hood.
.

It is actually kind of a blessing in disguise....gives him more time to fix my other list of paint things that need to be redone, the hood is just the most glaring.


----------



## JuS CaLL Me QuEeN B (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (dieselgirl)*

morning!! TGIF


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (JuS CaLL Me QuEeN B)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JuS CaLL Me QuEeN B* »_morning!! TGIF 

MORNING!
Yea I am glad that it is friday








Today I am going to look at a possible Diesel that I am going to buy


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (Minibabe)*

mornin chikas !








Pblaze - http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif the IY !!!


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_mornin chikas !








Pblaze - http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif the IY !!!









did you call me yesterday gixxie?
If you did I am really sorry I was taking a nap and I did not look at my phone until 10:00 and saw the missed call


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (Minibabe)*








i dont even know















i was drinkin so i might have


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_







i dont even know















i was drinkin so i might have
















thats awesome















Those kinds of nights are the greatest


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (Minibabe)*

ohhh last nite was one of em








im on 2hrs of sleep


----------



## dog_poopie (May 27, 2006)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (x_gixxie_x)*

im just chasin that paper


----------



## hawtsauce (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (JuS CaLL Me QuEeN B)*

Good morning! I'm somewhat new to the vortex, but not the world of VW's. It'd be great to have some girls to chat with about cars and such.


----------



## dieselgirl (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (hawtsauce)*

Morning ladies...
We made it to L.A. took around 14 hours, would have been here an hour sooner had Shawn not gotten sick. its sunny and warm and we are of course in stop and go traffic now. I just want out of my driving clothes (black tank top and my devil pajama bottoms) and into shorts and a clean tank.


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (dieselgirl)*

just reminding all you local gals of Dubathon this sunday








http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3115009


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_just reminding all you local gals of Dubathon this sunday








http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3115009

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (Minibabe)*

SUPERJAM!!! that's where i'll be sunday... sorry ladies.


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (x_gixxie_x)*

hello ladies. SOOO Glad its friday

_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_







i dont even know















i was drinkin so i might have
















I never get drunk Gixxie calls


----------



## dog_poopie (May 27, 2006)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (Travy)*

i got a drunk call from my one friend the other night..
i was dead asleep and thought it was a dream at first.. because my cell ring .. sounds like a house phone.. but it wasnt a dream. just a drunk dial at 3am


----------



## x0xGTix0x (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (dog_poopie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dog_poopie* »_i got a drunk call from my one friend the other night..
i was dead asleep and thought it was a dream at first.. because my cell ring .. sounds like a house phone.. but it wasnt a dream. just a drunk dial at 3am
dont u hate those? 
135










_Modified by x0xGTix0x at 10:30 AM 6-9-2007_


----------



## dieselgirl (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (x0xGTix0x)*

Morning ladies....
woke up at noon, now waiting to get a shower so I can walk and get some coffee. Yeah.


----------



## dog_poopie (May 27, 2006)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (dieselgirl)*

sunday sunday sunday...

it looks like rain.. and i want to be outside hiking right now.. but oh well
time to get out the rain slicker


----------



## dieselgirl (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (dog_poopie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dog_poopie* »_sunday sunday sunday...

it looks like rain.. and i want to be outside hiking right now.. but oh well
time to get out the rain slicker









Not raining here in SoCal...I got my tan on a little bit and holy hella got my car fix on today.







I can't even describe it, I am still dizzy. I wish my other girlfriends understood my car obsession.
a tight MkII can totally distract me while I am talking to someone on the phone and when I stop midsentance and say "oh I am sorry a MkII just caught my eye" they just go "oh um yeah right whatever







"


----------



## scrubs_barbie (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (dieselgirl)*

mod sighting today!
since i live in such a limited dubmodder community (a lot of vw's, but only a few modded around during the summer.)
anyway, i'm on my way to the mall and i see a lowered, badgeless, mkIV rave green GTI with stubby antenna and neuspeed decal on lower back window. i was freaking out pointing to it and my mother who is in the passenger seat goes, "yes kels, i see it, now keep driving"


----------



## wolfegirl1.8T (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (scrubs_barbie)*

hahah i always spot modded vw's and point them out to my mom...she thinks its funny now and started pointing them out to me!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dieselgirl (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (wolfegirl1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wolfegirl1.8T* »_hahah i always spot modded vw's and point them out to my mom...she thinks its funny now and started pointing them out to me!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


I actually have my dad trained to give the V to modded dubs. I love him, flashing the V from his toyo camry








oh and a rolling shot I took today:


----------



## dieselgirl (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (dieselgirl)*

and one more:


----------



## scrubs_barbie (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (wolfegirl1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wolfegirl1.8T* »_hahah i always spot modded vw's and point them out to my mom...she thinks its funny now and started pointing them out to me!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


haha yeah, she does that too. i have her learning the different generations and models and everything. she's a great mom. lol. parents who encourage the dub world are the best.
except my father refuses (while laughing to himself) to do the VW symbol with his hands for a picture. i'll break him down eventually.










_Modified by scrubs_barbie at 8:53 PM 6-10-2007_


----------



## dog_poopie (May 27, 2006)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (scrubs_barbie)*

those rolling shots are hottt...

i just detailed a carrera 4 for my brothers boss.. he let me drive it to my house to do it because i had all the **** there..
so yeah it goes 150 no problem.. i almost **** when i chirped 2nd ..


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (dog_poopie)*

Those rollin shots r sweet http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Haven't been on here in a few days girls, anything good? I started my new job today. Pretty good so far but it was only the 1st day...no time for the internet there just yet. Hopefully soon but I got to get trained first and in my routine. 
Hope everyone is good.


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

rolling shots are da bomb.
Didnt do much over the week end except for washing the car, we had a dub meet here on Sunday evening we had a great turnout. Then a couple of us took some pics of our dubs.


----------



## dieselgirl (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_rolling shots are da bomb.


A few more then for y'all...


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_Those rollin shots r sweet http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Haven't been on here in a few days girls, anything good? I started my new job today. Pretty good so far but it was only the 1st day...no time for the internet there just yet. Hopefully soon but I got to get trained first and in my routine. 
Hope everyone is good.









good luck http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (dieselgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dieselgirl* »_
A few more then for y'all...

































What kind of setup (camera wise) do you need to do a rolling shot? I have no idea about cameras.


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

Thanks to the girls that came out








Actually, it was a girl that got 3rd place in people's choice out of 124 cars. woop! haha
nice to see ya again Gixxie doll








wish i could have spent more time with u guys...








see ya soon


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MissVeeDub* »_Thanks to the girls that came out








Actually, it was a girl that got 3rd place in people's choice out of 124 cars. woop! haha
nice to see ya again Gixxie doll








wish i could have spent more time with u guys...








see ya soon

I really wish that I could have made it out - I am really sorry that I missed it








maybe next time 
Glad to hear that it was a good turnout 
What kind of car did she have?


----------



## DubChik77 (Jan 25, 2002)

*Re: (Minibabe)*

Let's all wish donna happy bday
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...01509


----------



## dieselgirl (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
What kind of setup (camera wise) do you need to do a rolling shot? I have no idea about cameras.









It is my good friend Shawn's Cannon, he sets up the settings for me (though I have a little better understanding of why the settings are where they are at) and I shoot away LOL
and one more to start of your afternoons/mornings:


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (dieselgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dieselgirl* »_
It is my good friend Shawn's Cannon, he sets up the settings for me (though I have a little better understanding of why the settings are where they are at) and I shoot away LOL
and one more to start of your afternoons/mornings:









would it be possible to ask him how to do it. I would like to take rolling shots, I just dont know how to set up the camera. I have an olympus stylus 710.
Thanks for the info
Great Pictures http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dieselgirl (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
would it be possible to ask him how to do it. I would like to take rolling shots, I just dont know how to set up the camera. I have an olympus stylus 710.
Thanks for the info
Great Pictures http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Well you need to adjust the shutter speed...I was taking these at 25...that is the main thing for getting the motion behind the car. I think the ISO for this one was set at like 200 and we were using a wide angle lense.


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (dieselgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dieselgirl* »_
Well you need to adjust the shutter speed...I was taking these at 25...that is the main thing for getting the motion behind the car. I think the ISO for this one was set at like 200 and we were using a wide angle lense. 

wow, thanks for the info. I am going to go home and see if I can figure that out. 
Thanks alot
I will let you know how it goes http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Keep posting pics they make for great backgrounds







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dieselgirl (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
wow, thanks for the info. I am going to go home and see if I can figure that out. 
Thanks alot
I will let you know how it goes http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Keep posting pics they make for great backgrounds







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I have the same point and shoot you do....I know you can adjust the ISO in manual mode in it. Good luck girlie http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## DynamicMotorworks (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (dieselgirl)*

I can't believe I am just finding this thread!!!















Hi everybody, I'm Drew and I own Dynamic Motorworks, I hope I am not to late to join in the happenings of the Dub Girls Lounge















Here's my ride:
*MY CAR ABOUT 1 YEAR AGO* 








*THE NEW HOTNESS* 








There are still a lot of odds & ends that need to be done but then again that seems to always be the case with a dub obsession








Sorry for the random intro post but I'll try to be in here much more often now










_Modified by DynamicMotorworks at 11:57 AM 6-12-2007_


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*

^

_Quote, originally posted by *MissVeeDub* »_Thanks to the girls that came out








Actually, it was a girl that got 3rd place in people's choice out of 124 cars. woop! haha
nice to see ya again Gixxie doll








wish i could have spent more time with u guys...








see ya soon

did i get confused....or did you place 3rd at the show?


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MissVeeDub* »_^
did i get confused....or did you place 3rd at the show?









i def. was not me








I wish that I could have come and hung out with everyone - i was feeling pretty sick that day.
I was just wondering what car it was that did place in 3rd.


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
i def. was not me








I wish that I could have come and hung out with everyone - i was feeling pretty sick that day.
I was just wondering what car it was that did place in 3rd.

oh i know, I am just thrown off because i thought the person that owned the GLi above was a girl....the name Drew kinda throws me off a a bit.


----------



## DynamicMotorworks (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*

you are correct on all counts
I am a girl, my name is Drew and I won 3rd at your show. Great time BTW http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: (DynamicMotorworks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DynamicMotorworks* »_you are correct on all counts
I am a girl, my name is Drew and I won 3rd at your show. Great time BTW http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









ok good haha....i was starting to feel like a fool if i got it wrong















congrats, well deserved and it was a pleasure meeting another fellow girl dubber that has awesome taste in her vw. On top of that, props on your own Shop http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Glad you had a good time


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MissVeeDub* »_
ok good haha....i was starting to feel like a fool if i got it wrong















congrats, well deserved and it was a pleasure meeting another fellow girl dubber that has awesome taste in her vw. On top of that, props on your own Shop http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Glad you had a good time










ooohhhh now i get it - wow, i guess i really need some sleep.








congrats on the win and what a beautiful dub u have








its so shiney the car looks great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_

ooohhhh now i get it - wow, i guess i really need some sleep.








congrats on the win and what a beautiful dub u have








its so shiney the car looks great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









haha no prob.
wow...WF is around the corner...damn!


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (DynamicMotorworks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DynamicMotorworks* »_I can't believe I am just finding this thread!!!















Hi everybody, I'm Drew and I own Dynamic Motorworks, I hope I am not to late to join in the happenings of the Dub Girls Lounge















Here's my ride:
*MY CAR ABOUT 1 YEAR AGO* 








*THE NEW HOTNESS* 








There are still a lot of odds & ends that need to be done but then again that seems to always be the case with a dub obsession








Sorry for the random intro post but I'll try to be in here much more often now









_Modified by DynamicMotorworks at 11:57 AM 6-12-2007_

Hey, I really need to buy front brakes for my car. Instead of buying them from somewhere else, I would rather get them from a fellow dubber girl http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Would you happen to have any in stock?


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MissVeeDub* »_
haha no prob.
wow...WF is around the corner...damn!

I will be there......and my dub will most likly be getting chipped


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

i'll be there as well. no chip for me. pointless as i have a VR6-going-turbo next year.
but i do hope my wheels come in in time








oh yeah, and this is me at Dubathon
















my club=my homies










_Modified by MissVeeDub at 4:26 PM 6-12-2007_


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MissVeeDub* »_i'll be there as well. no chip for me. pointless as i have a VR6-going-turbo next year.
but i do hope my wheels come in in time








oh yeah, and this is me at Dubathon









_Modified by MissVeeDub at 4:22 PM 6-12-2007_

Just as sexy as the last time I saw her















WOW TURBO - I think that everything from the factory should be turbo and all wheel drive






















I am pretty excited to see that http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Not sure if Url will be joining us, but I will be there








He was very thankful that you gave him some icecubes in that cup








I am currently trying to teach him to how get them out of the frezzer from the ice machine


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
Just as sexy as the last time I saw her















WOW TURBO - I think that everything from the factory should be turbo and all wheel drive






















I am pretty excited to see that http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Not sure if Url will be joining us, but I will be there








He was very thankful that you gave him some icecubes in that cup








I am currently trying to teach him to how get them out of the frezzer from the ice machine









haha, no prob, Url is too cute
 







the only thing different from the last time u saw it the the cage and the fact that i had the front end repainted up to the doors. Instead of washing it, i just repaint it lol


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MissVeeDub* »_
haha, no prob, Url is too cute








the only thing different from the last time u saw it the the cage and the fact that i had the front end repainted up to the doors. Instead of washing it, i just repaint it lol

that must be nice








wish i had that luxury






















That really cool - yea i cant wait to see everyone at waterfest it should be fun









HOT AND RAINY














(we will hope that it is not like that for this year







)


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: (Minibabe)*

no rain please!
but we will probably have it again.....


----------



## DynamicMotorworks (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_Hey, I really need to buy front brakes for my car. Instead of buying them from somewhere else, I would rather get them from a fellow dubber girl http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Would you happen to have any in stock?

We sure do http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Are you looking for factory replacement or something like a Zimmerman x-drilled?


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (DynamicMotorworks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DynamicMotorworks* »_
We sure do http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Are you looking for factory replacement or something like a Zimmerman x-drilled? 

factory replacement pads nothing special. I was going to order them from this other website but by the time shipping was calculated and everything brake pades ended up being like 68.00 for just the front


----------



## DynamicMotorworks (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (Minibabe)*

IM'd http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by DynamicMotorworks at 1:56 PM 6-12-2007_


----------



## DynamicMotorworks (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MissVeeDub* »_no rain please!
but we will probably have it again.....

Rain & VW shows have become to well acquinted. Perhaps it's because most VW shows have a watercooled theme


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (DynamicMotorworks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DynamicMotorworks* »_
Rain & VW shows have become to well acquinted. Perhaps it's because most VW shows have a watercooled theme









now thats just cute








it would not be considered waterfest with out any rain.
I made the mistake of wearing a white shirt the first time i ever went there







the BF liked it


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
now thats just cute








it would not be considered waterfest with out any rain.
I made the mistake of wearing a white shirt the first time i ever went there







the BF liked it









i'm sure every other Y chromosome did too.


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MyCarIsRed* »_
i'm sure every other Y chromosome did too.


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: (DynamicMotorworks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DynamicMotorworks* »_
Rain & VW shows have become to well acquinted. Perhaps it's because most VW shows have a watercooled theme









couldn't be truer lol


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

hey Agnus


----------



## GLIprep (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*

hello ladies. haven't stopped through in a while. i can't keep up with the conversation rate in here!








waterfest is coming!!


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (GLIprep)*

Good Morning Girls!







I'm at my new job and on vortex for the first time here. Hopefully I don't get into trouble but we shall see. I will try to stop on as much as I can but right now I'm training so we shall see how it goes. 
Anything new with any of you girls?


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_Good Morning Girls!







I'm at my new job and on vortex for the first time here. Hopefully I don't get into trouble but we shall see. I will try to stop on as much as I can but right now I'm training so we shall see how it goes. 
Anything new with any of you girls?

AHHHH your here








we wont tell your new job we can keep secrets








How is the training going - is it exciting yet? 
Morning


----------



## GLIprep (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_ 
Anything new with any of you girls?

i went to the statue of liberty and ellis island for the first time in my life a few weeks ago







fun family day.








...other than that. just continuing my apt hunt with andrea for our new home in August








AND looking forward to waterfest of course!


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (GLIprep)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLIprep* »_
i went to the statue of liberty and ellis island for the first time in my life a few weeks ago







fun family day.








...other than that. just continuing my apt hunt with andrea for our new home in August








AND looking forward to waterfest of course!









thats really nice - i took the BF there for the first time ever for him. He had a blast, its just something different to do 
Glad to hear you had a good time http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (GLIprep)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLIprep* »_
i went to the statue of liberty and ellis island for the first time in my life a few weeks ago







fun family day.


we used to go to ellis island on class trips all the time. it was a pretty cool place. i haven't been to the statue of liberty since i was about 8... kinda want to go back.


----------



## JuS CaLL Me QuEeN B (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*

hellooo ladies! whats up?


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

All is well, its Hump Day.








Also that means im 17days closer from my trip to NYC. Cant wait!!!!
Edit: 16 days










_Modified by C.J at 12:37 PM 6-13-2007_


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
AHHHH your here








we wont tell your new job we can keep secrets








How is the training going - is it exciting yet? 
Morning










Its actually pretty good. The guy training me is really nice and makes everything so easy to do. 1 1/12 more hours to go http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kazievwmama (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (Minibabe)*

I am pretty new to the group...Is there ever a girls only meet?
Maybe we should plan one


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (kazievwmama)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kazievwmama* »_I am pretty new to the group...Is there ever a girls only meet?
Maybe we should plan one

I think they just had a little one within another show/meet. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I'm sure there will be more Girl Meets


----------



## kazievwmama (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (RS21400)*

I always see a couple girls at the In-N-Out meets, but I am usually dealing with the kids and the husband when I go







...so I don't usually go up to any of them (you, if you are there).


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (kazievwmama)*

I just realized you were in CA...you should ask ppl around u if there are going to be any Girls only GTG'S


----------



## kaitisland (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_
Anything new with any of you girls?

i bought a new car...yayyyy! more photos coming but its definitly a step up from the 2.slow beetle. i bought it three weeks ago but the bumper was getting painted and i needed to clear up my schedule to go pick it up from Virginia. 
on the way home yesterday...somewhere in PA...prior to driving through a hail strom and a hurricane http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 








here she is pre gli front end...











_Modified by oh tell me lies at 11:22 AM 6-14-2007_


----------



## mk2eurogirl (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (oh tell me lies)*

boys..


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (oh tell me lies)*

That Jolf looks PIMP!!!!!








Awesome buy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_That Jolf looks PIMP!!!!!








Awesome buy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

let me express how much i hate terms like "jolf", "getta", "jti" and so forth. i just can't stand the way they sound. the car is beautiful though!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## scrubs_barbie (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*

highlight of my day= coming into the parking lot at school for my 11:40 class and what do i see??







a black MKV gti!! so i whip in next to it, pondered leaving a note but then decided against it.


----------



## dieselgirl (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: (mk2eurogirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2eurogirl* »_boys..

suck ass


----------



## kaitisland (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_That Jolf looks PIMP!!!!!








Awesome buy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

thanks, i love the look of the gli front end. its more aggresive IMO, but i can't rock the sedan. 

_Quote, originally posted by *MyCarIsRed* »_
let me express how much i hate terms like "jolf", "getta", "jti" and so forth. i just can't stand the way they sound. the car is beautiful though!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

x2. shes a gti no matter what front end is on it.

here's her little intro thread http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...89149 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by oh tell me lies at 12:12 AM 6-15-2007_


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (oh tell me lies)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oh tell me lies* »_
i bought a new car...yayyyy! more photos coming but its definitly a step up from the 2.slow beetle. i bought it three weeks ago but the bumper was getting painted and i needed to clear up my schedule to go pick it up from Virginia. 
on the way home yesterday...somewhere in PA...prior to driving through a hail strom and a hurricane http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 








here she is pre gli front end...









_Modified by oh tell me lies at 11:22 AM 6-14-2007_

WOW SHE IS BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I cant wait until my GLI front end goes on








I wish you the best of luck







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## wolfegirl1.8T (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MyCarIsRed* »_
let me express how much i hate terms like "jolf", "getta", "jti" and so forth. i just can't stand the way they sound. the car is beautiful though!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

you know this is a GIRLS thread right....


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (wolfegirl1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wolfegirl1.8T* »_
you know this is a GIRLS thread right....









well steph took my balls, so i'm allowed to be in here


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

sup girlies ... havent been in here in a while so im droppin in








tania ! it was great seein ya yea i know u were crazy busy so thats y i didnt wanna bother ya much .... its all okie next time we'll hang out more








lmao me n my bff look so cranky in that pic !! hahahaha i love it !!


----------



## giveitupandddance (Nov 3, 2006)

stopped on my way home from vacation this weekend to see my stepdad's friend who's supposed to paint my car for me (rust is the devil).
$700-1000 for just the 2 offending panels.








and found out that the guy that sold it to me didn't tell me the whole truth.








he told me he got hit once, but it was minor, and they had the rear painted just for aesthetic purposes. 
turns out it's painted twice, the door replaced once, and the rear fender replaced once. 
apparently they did a crap job of fixing it the first time, which is why i've got rust and why i've got uneven wear on my tires, since they didn't realign the rear when it was hit. 
!!!!!! >


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (giveitupandddance)*


_Quote, originally posted by *giveitupandddance* »_stopped on my way home from vacation this weekend to see my stepdad's friend who's supposed to paint my car for me (rust is the devil).
$700-1000 for just the 2 offending panels.








and found out that the guy that sold it to me didn't tell me the whole truth.








he told me he got hit once, but it was minor, and they had the rear painted just for aesthetic purposes. 
turns out it's painted twice, the door replaced once, and the rear fender replaced once. 
apparently they did a crap job of fixing it the first time, which is why i've got rust and why i've got uneven wear on my tires, since they didn't realign the rear when it was hit. 
!!!!!! >









there's no alignment adjustments for the rear wheels on a mk3. it's a solid rear beam.


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (giveitupandddance)*


_Quote, originally posted by *giveitupandddance* »_stopped on my way home from vacation this weekend to see my stepdad's friend who's supposed to paint my car for me (rust is the devil).
$700-1000 for just the 2 offending panels.








and found out that the guy that sold it to me didn't tell me the whole truth.








he told me he got hit once, but it was minor, and they had the rear painted just for aesthetic purposes. 
turns out it's painted twice, the door replaced once, and the rear fender replaced once. 
apparently they did a crap job of fixing it the first time, which is why i've got rust and why i've got uneven wear on my tires, since they didn't realign the rear when it was hit. 
!!!!!! >









damn that really sucks girl








sorrie to hear that http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

im blessin page 137 w sum humor








heres my girls n me at one of our g2gs


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_im blessin page 137 w sum humor








heres my girls n me at one of our g2gs
























girls that drive dubs are soo sexy







who's your friends? are they on vortex?


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*

yup ! they're on here .... they're a lil shy so they just lurk


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_yup ! they're on here .... they're a lil shy so they just lurk























I love the hair


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

timmy (aka the one on the left) had a whole thing of wigs in his trunk so we decided to put em on n be stupid hahaha


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_timmy (aka the one on the left) had a whole thing of wigs in his trunk so we decided to put em on n be stupid hahaha

y would someone carry around a box of wigs


----------



## giveitupandddance (Nov 3, 2006)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*

hmmm.... was told it was adjustable. 
grrrr... 
even more irritating.

did some checking... shims are the answer.


_Modified by giveitupandddance at 1:56 PM 6-15-2007_


----------



## dog_poopie (May 27, 2006)

*Re: (giveitupandddance)*

so i got a loaner mkv jetta from the dealer... let my girl drive it... she is going to pick one up later this month after she gets back from Italy .

she loved it ...


----------



## BunnyBeater (Jun 15, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_im blessin page 137 w sum humor








heres my girls n me at one of our g2gs

























HAHHAAH... i havent been in here in a while..and this is the first thing i see..

you girls crack me the EFF UP!!!!!!!

LOVES! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

Today we had our Ottawa Dubbers Dyno Day, it was awesome, great weather. 
My GTi on the Dyno








Heres one of my Dyno pulls


----------



## BunnyBeater (Jun 15, 2006)

*Re: (C.J)*

omg. I am madly in love with that polished lip!!!!

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (BunnyBeater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BunnyBeater* »_omg. I am madly in love with that polished lip!!!!

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

x2


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (dog_poopie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dog_poopie* »_so i got a loaner mkv jetta from the dealer... let my girl drive it... she is going to pick one up later this month after she gets back from Italy .

she loved it ...









Good deal http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Make sure she gets a manual http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (Minibabe)*

good morning ladies


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_Today we had our Ottawa Dubbers Dyno Day, it was awesome, great weather. 
My GTi on the Dyno








Heres one of my Dyno pulls


so what did you pull?
and polska... congrats on the magazine!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*

thank you http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kaitisland (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MyCarIsRed* »_
so what did you pull?


x2...i'm curious to know.


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

_Quote, originally posted by *MyCarIsRed* »_so what did you pull?

My best pull was 195Whp/181tq

_Quote, originally posted by *BunnyBeater* »_
omg. I am madly in love with that polished lip!!!!

Thx










_Modified by C.J at 6:13 PM 6-18-2007_


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_
My best pull was 191Whp/181tq
Thx









that's not too bad at all! i'll dyno my 12v once i get all the headwork done. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
should be going out this week to get the work started. i need to order all my other parts this week as well


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MyCarIsRed* »_
that's not too bad at all! i'll dyno my 12v once i get all the headwork done. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
should be going out this week to get the work started. i need to order all my other parts this week as well 

The only bad thing I hate about the 24V is that there is only so much things you can add for HP gain, before you have to go with FI and thats not an option at the moment since my GTi is still under warranty.


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_
The only bad thing I hate about the 24V is that there is only so much things you can add for HP gain, before you have to go with FI and thats not an option at the moment since my GTi is still under warranty.

that's every motor. you're limited unless you want to redo internals or boost it. i'm just building the head so i can boost it safely


----------



## kaitisland (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MyCarIsRed* »_
should be going out this week to get the work started. i need to order all my other parts this week as well

get the coupe back in shape!

took some photos yesterday with my friend's 24v...



























_Modified by oh tell me lies at 9:52 AM 6-18-2007_


----------



## scrubs_barbie (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: (oh tell me lies)*

got some presents in the mail today!
the monster mats i ordered from 1stvwparts and a little gift from VW.
















and from VW.


----------



## dog_poopie (May 27, 2006)

ill trade you shirts.. mine is a small.. i wear a large


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (dog_poopie)*

Good Morning Girls...they block some sites from us on the work computer but not this one









Hope everyone is doing good...I messed up my car. I macked up a curb and messed up 2 of my http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif TT'S & I need a new strut, tie rod, control arm, etc...not sure what else yet.


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_Good Morning Girls...they block some sites from us on the work computer but not this one








Hope everyone is doing good...I messed up my car. I macked up a curb and messed up 2 of my http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif TT'S & I need a new strut, tie rod, control arm, etc...not sure what else yet.









not good - I am really sorry to hear that








Glad to see that they dont block this one


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
not good - I am really sorry to hear that








*Glad to see that they dont block this one *










http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kaitisland (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_
Hope everyone is doing good...I messed up my car. I macked up a curb and messed up 2 of my http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif TT'S & I need a new strut, tie rod, control arm, etc...not sure what else yet.









oooof sorry to hear that http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (oh tell me lies)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_
Hope everyone is doing good...I messed up my car. I macked up a curb and messed up 2 of my TT'S & I need a new strut, tie rod, control arm, etc...not sure what else yet.









Ah dang that sucks http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## scrubs_barbie (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: (dog_poopie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dog_poopie* »_ill trade you shirts.. mine is a small.. i wear a large 

drew, if you really don't want your shirt, i'll buy it from you. i still want one of my own


----------



## Stabby (May 9, 2007)

*Re:*

Hello ladies!! I posted ages ago, introducing myself. I finally have some pictures of my car that I would like to share with everyone.
This is my first dub and I am very excited about it. I just graduated university so this is like a graduation present to myself! I actually found the car here on the Vortex in the Canadian Classifieds. 
Here is the car as I bought it:








After some minor changes, such as the grill and headlights, this is what it looks like now:
















And a fun picture with the sunset reflection:








Hope you enjoy!


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Nice Jetta.
Congrats on graduating Uni








Edit: PG 138 Ownage










_Modified by C.J at 6:45 PM 6-19-2007_


----------



## scrubs_barbie (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: (C.J)*

you forgot to pwn pg 138


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

Done http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dog_poopie (May 27, 2006)

*Re: (C.J)*

feel off my moped tonight ladies..

went around a corner after stopping at a stop sign(thankfully). hit some loose gravel and i laid the ped down. im ok just cut up . luckly i was wearing a helmet. but it would have been better to be wearing pads too. hahaha .. well all in all had a few beers and brushed it off.. but ill be soar in the morning







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif



























































































thats how i feel


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

Glad your ok and not to badly injured.


----------



## 16vMax (Mar 16, 2005)

*Re: (C.J)*

OMG ive never been in this thread


----------



## scrubs_barbie (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: (16vMax)*

well then welcome max. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (dog_poopie)*

Congrats on the Jetta http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
You will learn to hate black cars








(mine is black and it looks SICK when its clean, but then you move it and it seems to find EVERY speck of dust







)


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (dog_poopie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dog_poopie* »_feel off my moped tonight ladies..

went around a corner after stopping at a stop sign(thankfully). hit some loose gravel and i laid the ped down. im ok just cut up . luckly i was wearing a helmet. but it would have been better to be wearing pads too. hahaha .. well all in all had a few beers and brushed it off.. but ill be soar in the morning







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif



























































































thats how i feel


Not fun......hope that you feel better.


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
Congrats on the Jetta http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
You will learn to hate black cars








(mine is black and it looks SICK when its clean, but then you move it and it seems to find EVERY speck of dust







)

Agreed 
Why My GTi will go through a lil color change next spring/summer


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_
Agreed 
Why My GTi will go through a lil color change next spring/summer









NICE - and what color will you be painting it


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_NICE - and what color will you be painting it









Ah suspense.







Will be a surprised


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_
Ah suspense.







Will be a surprised









I knew it








Thats really cool though







.....you going to do the work or you having a shop do it?


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
I knew it








Thats really cool though







.....you going to do the work or you having a shop do it?

I wish I could do it myself, Id get it done near the end of the summer, but since Im getting new mirrors, front bumper, side skirts, rear bumper and some other goodies that im waiting to get from Germany.









But theres going to be a lil bit of body work to be done, so for that reason a shop will do it.


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_
*I wish I could do it myself, Id get it done near the end of the summer, but since Im getting new mirrors, front bumper, side skirts, rear bumper and some other goodies that im waiting to get from Germany. *








But theres going to be a lil bit of body work to be done, so for that reason a shop will do it.
















- that sounds nice 
well, dont forget to keep us informed.......I def. wanna see pics when it is done








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif - good luck with it


----------



## GLIprep (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: (C.J)*

*update on Glee!*
as we speak, she is currently getting a new front end. paid for by insurance








the story: about a month ago i did the ol "pull through a parking spot that was not a pull through" move. it wasn't a parking beam i hit head on, but an actual CURB. at a quiznos where i eat all the time








thinking it was just my lip, my boyfriend tried to take it off so i could have it repainted. well my whole bumper was cracked. no supports left. whoops! so i called my insurance and made a claim stating i had "hit an animal" and swerved into a curb.








just a $100 deductible later, i'm getting a brand new bumper and front lip. thank GOD since our lips now cost $275 brand new.
prefection pics to come. when i pick her up this week. i'm currently sporting a Ford Taurus rental car.








the end. <3


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_







- that sounds nice
well, dont forget to keep us informed.......I def. wanna see pics when it is done








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif - good luck with it


For sure, will have before and after pics. If I can follow the progress of everything at the time I will take pictures as well. 
Cant wait to get the parts and test fit them so i can get an idea of what it will look like when all done.


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (GLIprep)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLIprep* »_ *update on Glee!*
as we speak, she is currently getting a new front end. paid for by insurance








the story: about a month ago i did the ol "pull through a parking spot that was not a pull through" move. it wasn't a parking beam i hit head on, but an actual CURB. at a quiznos where i eat all the time








thinking it was just my lip, my boyfriend tried to take it off so i could have it repainted. well my whole bumper was cracked. no supports left. whoops! so i called my insurance and made a claim stating i had "hit an animal" and swerved into a curb.








just a $100 deductible later, i'm getting a brand new bumper and front lip. thank GOD since our lips now cost $275 brand new.
prefection pics to come. when i pick her up this week. i'm currently sporting a Ford Taurus rental car.








the end. <3 

Gotta love animals and swerving to spare their lives.








Glad there wasnt more then the bumper/lip cracked.
Pics plz when its all done


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (C.J)*

whats up ladies?


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_ whats up ladies?

Not to bad, its hump day and actually just got back from a lunch date


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (GLIprep)*

Morning Girls & Polska









_Quote, originally posted by *GLIprep* »_*update on Glee!*
as we speak, she is currently getting a new front end. paid for by insurance








the story: about a month ago i did the ol "pull through a parking spot that was not a pull through" move. it wasn't a parking beam i hit head on, but an actual CURB. at a quiznos where i eat all the time








thinking it was just my lip, my boyfriend tried to take it off so i could have it repainted. well my whole bumper was cracked. no supports left. whoops! so i called my insurance and made a claim stating i had "hit an animal" and swerved into a curb.








just a $100 deductible later, i'm getting a brand new bumper and front lip. *thank GOD since our lips now cost $275 brand new.*
prefection pics to come. when i pick her up this week. i'm currently sporting a Ford Taurus rental car.








the end. <3

I know I would have stocked up if I would have known







I got a 4Motion lip now though. Painted just not installed yet. I need a new bumper first...anyone know where I can get one for a good deal? Without the rub strip built in


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_
Not to bad, its hump day and actually just got back from a lunch date









everyday seems to be hump day


----------



## mk2eurogirl (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*

had a four day weekend.. and now im back at work lol cry.


----------



## mkIIIcutiewithabooty (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: (mk2eurogirl)*

I only have 3 days left of work till I'm done for the summer!








Then on an adventure for a few weeks.


----------



## sweetheart6023 (Jun 6, 2007)

hey.. yeah im kinda new here!! I dont have any pics of my jetta even though ive had it since new (2004). I was never into cars up until me and the bf started dating and hes all into his 04 GTO. I figured I could make my car look just as good, so thats what im going to do.. just need the money.. lol! My car looks pretty much identical to the black jetta on the previous page except clear bumper lights... other than that waiting on other mods to come in.. got any suggestions of cheap classy mods??


----------



## scrubs_barbie (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: (sweetheart6023)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sweetheart6023* »_hey.. yeah im kinda new here!! I dont have any pics of my jetta even though ive had it since new (2004). I was never into cars up until me and the bf started dating and hes all into his 04 GTO. I figured I could make my car look just as good, so thats what im going to do.. just need the money.. lol! My car looks pretty much identical to the black jetta on the previous page except clear bumper lights... other than that waiting on other mods to come in.. got any suggestions of cheap classy mods??

welcome, i'm sorry i can't say. i have a mkV rabbit. and same situation with how i got in to VW. i had a boyfriend who was fixing up his 84 scirocco. i helped him with a 2.0 swap and i was hooked. my current boyfriend (much better than the last) is also into VW :-D he understands my obsession.


----------



## Stabby (May 9, 2007)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_Congrats on the Jetta http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
You will learn to hate black cars








(mine is black and it looks SICK when its clean, but then you move it and it seems to find EVERY speck of dust







) 

Yes I am already having issues with any little speck of dust or dirt on my car...although I have a new appreciation for tire shine!


----------



## mk2eurogirl (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (Stabby)*

i will never hate black cars lol


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (sweetheart6023)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sweetheart6023* »_hey.. yeah im kinda new here!! I dont have any pics of my jetta even though ive had it since new (2004). I was never into cars up until me and the bf started dating and hes all into his 04 GTO. I figured I could make my car look just as good, so thats what im going to do.. just need the money.. lol! My car looks pretty much identical to the black jetta on the previous page except clear bumper lights... other than that waiting on other mods to come in.. got any suggestions of cheap classy mods??

Are you looking for performance mods or more visual mods?


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (mk2eurogirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2eurogirl* »_i will never hate black cars lol 








sure you wont


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*

Good Morning Girls


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RS21400* »_Good Morning Girls









Morning


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_Morning









X2


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (C.J)*

good morning ladies


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_good morning ladies

morning
this is me today


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (Minibabe)*

me and gixxie are bumming out by my pool today


----------



## dog_poopie (May 27, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*

nice day today.. ab out to drive my brothers GF down to philly airport she is going to Omaha to see her family


----------



## mk2eurogirl (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (dog_poopie)*

tomorrow is friday <3


----------



## scrubs_barbie (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: (mk2eurogirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2eurogirl* »_tomorrow is friday <3 








pay day!


----------



## x0xGTix0x (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: (scrubs_barbie)*

peak-a-boooo! 
hello ladies!








P.S. rain sucks


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

hello dolls !!
havent been in here in a while








i know ive been slackin .... got my europlates in the other day so i'll have sum new pix soon


----------



## dubalishus (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: (x0xGTix0x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x0xGTix0x* »_peak-a-boooo! 
hello ladies!








P.S. rain sucks









it just started lightening real nasty here...supposidly there is a tornato warning also


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (dubalishus)*

that sucks. Hella sunny out here, gonna wash my car soon, then going on a photoshoot tonight


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (Travy)*








lucky !!! 
i juss drove thru a thunderstorm n pourin rain w no visibility


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_







lucky !!! 
i juss drove thru a thunderstorm n pourin rain w no visibility










haha todays the first day of summer. it cant rain








Have I told you what a badass you are lately


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (Travy)*

its a nice day everyday 4 u over there








ehhh im not a badass ... i juss live the life of one


----------



## dubalishus (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_







lucky !!! 
i juss drove thru a thunderstorm n pourin rain w no visibility










not raining here as of yet, but since ur in jersey, it shall be here any minute


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (dubalishus)*

i dunno .... it might not since its comin from the north... i think ... but then again i dont watch the weather channel ha!







..... but the thunderstorm will pass in a matter of 20min so its no biggie 2 worrie about


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_its a nice day everyday 4 u over there








ehhh im not a badass ... i juss live the life of one























Ya my life pretty much kicks ass







http://****************.com/smile/emlips.gif


----------



## GLIprep (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: (Travy)*

i'm off to *sea isle *for the weekend. holler!


----------



## dog_poopie (May 27, 2006)

*Re: (GLIprep)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLIprep* »_i'm off to *sea isle *for the weekend. holler!










nice have fun.. ill be down in wildwood for a month next weekend ... i cant wait


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

i got stuck in that storm on my motorcycle. it was pretty bad. i weighed my clothes versus a pair of dry clothes and it was soaked with 22lbs of water when i got home... it went straight through my riding jacket. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MyCarIsRed* »_i got stuck in that storm on my motorcycle. it was pretty bad. i weighed my clothes versus a pair of dry clothes and it was soaked with 22lbs of water when i got home... it went straight through my riding jacket. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

lucky you made it home in one piece http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*

yea really







that stuff is no joke .... and last night was BAD


----------



## GoinTopless02 (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

have been on the vortex for awhile... but did not know there was something like this.... heres a few pics of my car 
















hope to see some of you at some shows!!!


----------



## dubalishus (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: (GoinTopless02)*

cabbys looking good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif are you planning on doing anything else to it?


_Modified by dubalishus at 12:09 PM 6-22-2007_


----------



## dog_poopie (May 27, 2006)

*Re: (dubalishus)*

hottt cabrio...


----------



## mk2eurogirl (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (dog_poopie)*

yay for friday!!


----------



## scrubs_barbie (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: (mk2eurogirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2eurogirl* »_yay for friday!!

PAYDAY!


----------



## dubalishus (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: (scrubs_barbie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scrubs_barbie* »_
PAYDAY!

pshh totally wish i got payed today...


----------



## DonnaMarie (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (dubalishus)*

good seeing a few of your girlies tonight at max's moving gtg!! http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## GoinTopless02 (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: (dubalishus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubalishus* »_cabbys looking good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif are you planning on doing anything else to it?

_Modified by dubalishus at 12:09 PM 6-22-2007_


yeah eventually but funds are running alil low so we will see when


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (GoinTopless02)*

morning ladies


----------



## GoinTopless02 (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*

so i go to tons of shows with my boyfriend, which go me into VWs, but i never see any females their with their rides????
so who goes to what show and what kinds vw do you have?
would love to have some female friends to hang out with on the dub scene


----------



## dubalishus (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: (GoinTopless02)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GoinTopless02* »_so i go to tons of shows with my boyfriend, which go me into VWs, but i never see any females their with their rides????
so who goes to what show and what kinds vw do you have?
would love to have some female friends to hang out with on the dub scene























i fell like the only female when i go to dub outings myself bc i go with my boyfriend and all his buddies bc none of my girlfriends are into cars. topless, i would hang out with you at the shows














.
heres my peice(hopefully by waterfest shell be lowered with bbs rs's along with cosmetics):










_Modified by dubalishus at 11:38 AM 6-23-2007_


----------



## GoinTopless02 (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: (dubalishus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubalishus* »_
i fell like the only female when i go to dub outings myself bc i go with my boyfriend and all his buddies bc none of my girlfriends are into cars. topless, i would hang out with you at the shows














.


i hear ya there... i go with my bf and his friends but his friends bring there girls but they are like can we go do something else... i am sick of sitting at the car show... i am just thinking why did you come knowing he was going to the car show all day














...lol
oh and lowered with wheels and other goodies by waterfest... its about month away!! Get working on that thing... I did most of mine the week before DOTL!!! LOL!!!!


----------



## mk2eurogirl (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*

yay for saturday


----------



## przdaffyduck (May 21, 2007)

*Re: (mk2eurogirl)*

MY VR6 Needs A Girlfriend and so do i ....


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

Cool
Heres my baby sweating bullets


----------



## przdaffyduck (May 21, 2007)

*Re: (C.J)*

ma car said y u have to be so far away ...


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

not that far just a 18-20hrs drive away








Edit: Page 140 OWNAGE


----------



## przdaffyduck (May 21, 2007)

*Re: (C.J)*

so wheres your pic...


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

On my Bday Im on the left


----------



## przdaffyduck (May 21, 2007)

*Re: (C.J)*

lookin good


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

Danke


----------



## przdaffyduck (May 21, 2007)

*Re: (C.J)*

MySpace.com


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

I actually dont have a myspace, but I do have a facebook


----------



## mk2eurogirl (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (C.J)*

its that time a year to get my car smogged. i hate all you states that dont require it lol


----------



## scrubs_barbie (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: (mk2eurogirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2eurogirl* »_its that time a year to get my car smogged. i hate all you states that dont require it lol 








hehe, come to PA. and at least in my county the only thing we require for our cars is the actual state inspection. no emissions.


----------



## dubalishus (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: (GoinTopless02)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GoinTopless02* »_
i hear ya there... i go with my bf and his friends but his friends bring there girls but they are like can we go do something else... i am sick of sitting at the car show... i am just thinking why did you come knowing he was going to the car show all day














...lol
oh and lowered with wheels and other goodies by waterfest... its about month away!! Get working on that thing... I did most of mine the week before DOTL!!! LOL!!!!
















only one of my bfs friends brought his girlfriend last year, but only bc she NEVER TALKS. all the other guys were smart enough to leave theirs at home! i should be getting a pretty hefty paycheck here soon and of course my bf will help with something







but we should def look for eachother at waterfest. ill most likely be near the mk3vr6 modded jettas next to my boyfriends car:


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

nice jetta, that stance is pretty mean. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (C.J)*

Hey ladies long time no speak http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## przdaffyduck (May 21, 2007)

*Re: (NLPJetta)*

any single ladies in this loungue


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

Looking for a lady dubber are yah ?


----------



## przdaffyduck (May 21, 2007)

*Re: (C.J)*

yes i am ...


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

Im sure youll find one eventually.


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (przdaffyduck)*


_Quote, originally posted by *przdaffyduck* »_any single ladies in this loungue


Just be careful...Chicks that drive VWs some of them could be trouble...
And if you read this no im not talking about you...Just wanted to clear that up... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## przdaffyduck (May 21, 2007)

*Re: (NLPJetta)*

i love trouble.. as long as she look good ....... hey why not....


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

LOL I know i'm trouble


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (przdaffyduck)*


_Quote, originally posted by *przdaffyduck* »_i love trouble.. as long as she look good ....... hey why not.... 

Then go for it my friend lol


----------



## scrubs_barbie (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: (przdaffyduck)*


_Quote, originally posted by *przdaffyduck* »_any single ladies in this loungue


again, dub girls lounge is not a dating service.


----------



## dubalishus (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_nice jetta, that stance is pretty mean. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

yeah im a little jealous of my bf's jetta. sometimes ill "accidently" take his keys and then say i was to lazy to go back in the apartment and get mine.







any excuse to drive his car, i think up...


----------



## dog_poopie (May 27, 2006)

*Re: (dubalishus)*

ladies... i over revvved my moped. i was hitting like 45+mph down a hill and i separated the crank from the piston. i was flying.. it was so awesome. i had such a huge smile on my face i think i swallowed a bug. but now it time to jet it up and get a 70cc kit for it.. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (dog_poopie)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3305048


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

That looks hawt. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for new shoes.


----------



## sweetheart6023 (Jun 6, 2007)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
Are you looking for performance mods or more visual mods?

visual mods... waiting to get the money for performance, so im starting out small.. plus i have a tdi automatic, so not much performance mods can really be made..


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (scrubs_barbie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scrubs_barbie* »_
again, dub girls lounge is not a dating service.

thank you http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_On my Bday Im on the left









awe ! look at that big smile !!


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (dubalishus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubalishus* »_
only one of my bfs friends brought his girlfriend last year, but only bc she NEVER TALKS. all the other guys were smart enough to leave theirs at home! i should be getting a pretty hefty paycheck here soon and of course my bf will help with something







but we should def look for eachother at waterfest. ill most likely be near the mk3vr6 modded jettas next to my boyfriends car:

















very nice !! i shall keep an eye out 4 ya at WF








we all will eventually post up a meeting time/place for us girls ... thats what we did with Show n Go http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (dog_poopie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dog_poopie* »_ladies... i over revvved my moped. i was hitting like 45+mph down a hill and i separated the crank from the piston. i was flying.. it was so awesome. i had such a huge smile on my face i think i swallowed a bug. but now it time to jet it up and get a 70cc kit for it.. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


























































n no pix ? come on now !


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3305048

hott as always http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (GoinTopless02)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GoinTopless02* »_have been on the vortex for awhile... but did not know there was something like this.... heres a few pics of my car 
















hope to see some of you at some shows!!!

welcome ! 
i always look froward to meeting new faces at the shows


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_thank you http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









so gix, does that mean you dont want to







me?







http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

i have a bunch of pix ill post up soon .... attended a lil local show and sure enuff got snap happy w the cam


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_i have a bunch of pix ill post up soon .... attended a lil local show and sure enuff got snap happy w the cam









oh really... Heres a pic of mine from this weekends trip to leavenworth. 350+ cars


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_
so gix, does that mean you dont want to







me?







http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif

lmao







of course u gotta b a wise ass















dude .... i went 2 a weddin this past weekend ... all i gotta say is i http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif open bars


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_
oh really... Heres a pic of mine from this weekends trip to leavenworth. 350+ cars

















niiiice !!!








i need rolling shots of my dub


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_lmao







of course u gotta b a wise ass















dude .... i went 2 a weddin this past weekend ... all i gotta say is i http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif open bars
















hahah you know thats how I am though








open bars are the BEST. My bros getting married in vegas in a few months, this is going to be an interesting trip im guessing


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
niiiice !!!








i need rolling shots of my dub









next time my sis can roll with me and take sots of your car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_
hahah you know thats how I am though








open bars are the BEST. My bros getting married in vegas in a few months, this is going to be an interesting trip im guessing









OOoOOooOO thats gonna b an awesome time !










_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_
next time my sis can roll with me and take *sots* of your car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

riiiiiiiiight















but yea deff dude http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_

riiiiiiiiight















but yea deff dude http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

smartass....you know what i meant


----------



## RS21400 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*

Morning Girls


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (RS21400)*

Morning


----------



## scrubs_barbie (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_Morning









*groan* i hate monday mornings. Opie and Anthony on XM make it a little better though, and of course vortex.


----------



## GTIxpinay (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (scrubs_barbie)*

morning!!
off to summer classes


----------



## GTIxpinay (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_
oh really... Heres a pic of mine from this weekends trip to leavenworth. 350+ cars

















i think i just soiled myself.


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (GTIxpinay)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTIxpinay* »_i think i just soiled myself.

HAHA thanks


----------



## mk2eurogirl (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (Travy)*

does anyone have any vr lips i can buy..?


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (mk2eurogirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2eurogirl* »_does anyone have any vr lips i can buy..?

http://store.blackforestindust....html
BFI has them for $70


----------



## mk2eurogirl (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MyCarIsRed* »_
http://store.blackforestindust....html
BFI has them for $70

sweet!! thank u!!


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (Travy)*

That rolling shot is wicked


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (C.J)*

thanks, we also got this one hanging out of my car.


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (Travy)*








SICK!!!!








I want some rolling shots of my dub


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_thanks, we also got this one hanging out of my car. 









tell the kid following you that the white lines are there for a reason


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MyCarIsRed* »_tell the kid following you that the white lines are there for a reason
















they were more of a guide line for this trip


----------



## kaitisland (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_thanks, we also got this one hanging out of my car. 









wow thats a hot picture http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (oh tell me lies)*

i gotta tell gixxie to hang out my car and take pics like that


----------



## mk2eurogirl (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*

took some pics yesterday
























































i http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif california and my veeduB!


----------



## vokuro89 (Nov 5, 2006)

*Re: (scrubs_barbie)*

heyy i got those for my cabbie for christmas.. i love em! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vokuro89 (Nov 5, 2006)

*Re: (scrubs_barbie)*

mannn i got theses for my cabbie for xmas.. i love em!!


----------



## scrubs_barbie (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: (vokuro89)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vokuro89* »_ mannn i got theses for my cabbie for xmas.. i love em!!









you got my monster mats?


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_thanks, we also got this one hanging out of my car. 









love that pic !!!!








hahaha the other one u sent me is funny as hell too


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_love that pic !!!!








hahaha the other one u sent me is funny as hell too
















haha thought you would like that one, just dont go getting too jealous


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

juss wait till i upload my purple wig pix .... then we'll see whos gonna get jealous








muahahaha


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_juss wait till i upload my purple wig pix .... then we'll see whos gonna get jealous









muahahaha









I already told you, it wasnt your hair I was checking out







http://****************.com/smile/emlips.gif


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (Travy)*








teeheehee
but these are 67457854123x better


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

ill be the judge of that, my pic is pretty hard to compete with








so get to uploadin them pics, then get your ass on aim and send me them pics


----------



## mk2eurogirl (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

how do you make those stars gixxie?


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (mk2eurogirl)*

: star :
w/o the spaces


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_ill be the judge of that, my pic is pretty hard to compete with








so get to uploadin them pics, then get your ass on aim and send me them pics









what am i gonna get out of it ?


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_: star :
w/o the spaces

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (mk2eurogirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2eurogirl* »_took some pics yesterday
























































i http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif california and my veeduB!

OOoOOoo bumpin the pix 2 a fresh page !








car looks great girl keep the pix comin http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_what am i gonna get out of it ?









depends, what do you want


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (Travy)*

ummmm .... crown me the queen of tex







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_
I already told you, it wasnt your hair I was checking out







http://****************.com/smile/emlips.gif

i have plenty of gixxie eyecandy pics from the past couple days shes been sleepin at my house


----------



## mk2eurogirl (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_
i have plenty of gixxie eyecandy pics from the past couple days shes been sleepin at my house









lol http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_i have plenty of gixxie eyecandy pics from the past couple days shes been sleepin at my house
























and Gix you're queen of nothing


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

polska = the suck


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_















and Gix you're queen of nothing


the only thing gixxie is, is mah bitch


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

Gixxie, any pics from sunday?


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MissVeeDub* »_Gixxie, any pics from sunday?

shes lazy


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*

shhhh !








imna edit em 2nite n 2marrow ... ill have em up asap


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

is that before or after you do my resume?


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*

ssshhhhhhh !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!







i do ur resume when i do mine


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

So, I get home yesterday and there I GOT SOMETHING








I got my Euro Plate Yesterday








I dont have any pictures yet but this is what is says
TRBLG4PLY 
Morning Everyone


----------



## dubalishus (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: (Minibabe)*

hello ladys. how is everyone on the fineeeee tuesday??


----------



## Inkarnata (Nov 26, 2001)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_So, I get home yesterday and there I GOT SOMETHING








I got my Euro Plate Yesterday








I dont have any pictures yet but this is what is says
TRBLG4PLY 
Morning Everyone









Ironic, I also got mine yesterday...
BNÄNÄPWNT


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (Inkarnata)*

good afternoon ladies


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_good afternoon ladies

Hi - your wheels look nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
oh BTW wawa icetea = the suck 
just in case you were wondering


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
Hi - your wheels look nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
oh BTW wawa icetea = the suck 
just in case you were wondering









thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
and BTW nothing beats WaWa Raspberry Ice Tea


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_
thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
and BTW nothing beats WaWa Raspberry Ice Tea









you could be right because i can not speak for the rasberry......but the original was horrible - it felt like i was punishing my tastebuds


----------



## dubalishus (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_
thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
and BTW nothing beats WaWa Raspberry Ice Tea









actually rosenbergers(my areas dairy i guess lol, which should be national) ice tea beats wawas by like a bagillion. but wawa ice tea is still awesome.


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_So, I get home yesterday and there I GOT SOMETHING








I got my Euro Plate Yesterday








I dont have any pictures yet but this is what is says
TRBLG4PLY 
Morning Everyone









lol i got my new NY plates in yesterday too...
not original i know, but they are retro looking with blue and red stipes and say i http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif NY on one side, and the plate reads NOTHIZ 







a girl does get tired of people asking if it's her bfs car, of if he hooked it up! lol


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MissVeeDub* »_
lol i got my new NY plates in yesterday too...
not original i know, but they are retro looking with blue and red stipes and say i http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif NY on one side, and the plate reads NOTHIZ 







a girl does get tired of people asking if it's her bfs car, of if he hooked it up! lol

That is an awesome plate !
Congrats post up pics http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
Hi - your wheels look nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
*oh BTW wawa icetea = the suck *
just in case you were wondering









lmao














got'im !!


----------



## dog_poopie (May 27, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

omg






















drunk mid day. only had a half day of work.. but ill be putting in a day and a half tommorow. hahaha

who cares ..


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

who cares !! enjoy it !! cheers !


----------



## VW2nut4 (Mar 18, 2007)

gixxie... we miss you on the haaaay forum


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (VW2nut4)*

Im so going out tonight, I need some beers in me


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (VW2nut4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW2nut4* »_gixxie... we miss you on the haaaay forum









dont worry, we'll be in there with a sneak attack one of these days...the haaaay forum wont know what hit it


----------



## VW2nut4 (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_
dont worry, we'll be in there with a sneak attack one of these days...the haaaay forum wont know what hit it









uhoh better keep my defense up... otherwise my post count might be in danger


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (VW2nut4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW2nut4* »_gixxie... we miss you on the haaaay forum









dude







i signed up but never got an email !! contact the main dude n tell him 2 send this dudette access !!


----------



## VW2nut4 (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
dude







i signed up but never got an email !! contact the main dude n tell him 2 send this dudette access !!









PMing london in a sec then http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (VW2nut4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW2nut4* »_
PMing london in a sec then http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

THANKS MUCHO DUDE !!!!!!!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## VW2nut4 (Mar 18, 2007)

de nada, por mi chica numera una.... la mundo


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (VW2nut4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW2nut4* »_de nada, por mi chica numera una.... la mundo


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (VW2nut4)*

awe !!







thank u hunnie ! http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif
i gotta get my arse on those forums cuz i got ur post count 2 beat


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_









sum1 is jealous














na na na na na na na !!!


----------



## VW2nut4 (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_









hahahahah that shirts priceless


----------



## VW2nut4 (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_awe !!







thank u hunnie ! http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif
i gotta get my arse on those forums cuz i got ur post count 2 beat






























hahaha im already over 1k... hope you really whore yourself out cuz I don't think you have it in you to be quite honest....

BUTTT... i think if you start a thread about that hot dog eating contest it will go afoul real fast in that forum and a great oppurtunity to whore :lol:


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (VW2nut4)*

ohhh no worries playa .... gixxie will have her official thread once again that will dominate all that is the HC Forums







:evil laugh:


----------



## VW2nut4 (Mar 18, 2007)

bahhhhh the gixxie thread won't help you once i post myself in the pr0n section


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (VW2nut4)*

*note to self, stay out of porn section*


----------



## VW2nut4 (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_*note to self, stay out of porn section*

hahahaha - ::in best borat accent possible:: "it's a nice"


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

okie guys !!








this past weekend i went to a local charity car show ...
i took a few pics but not as many as i would normally ...
TANIA !! it was AWESOME seeing you hunniey !! next time ur in the area or by Vics ... u know my number http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif
enjoy lovelies !


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (VW2nut4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW2nut4* »_bahhhhh the gixxie thread won't help you once i post myself in the pr0n section









remember .... Gixxie > all so dont get _me_ started w the p0rn section


----------



## VW2nut4 (Mar 18, 2007)

haha gangsta gixxie... tek better watch out


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_remember .... Gixxie > all so dont get _me_ started w the p0rn section























please DO get started in the pr0nooo section


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (VW2nut4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW2nut4* »_haha gangsta gixxie... tek better watch out

ill sedate tek w sum peach shnapps


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MissVeeDub* »_








mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm 












































i gotta take better pix of ur car girl








i swear seeing that car pull into the lot seriously made my sunday







http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_







please DO get started in the pr0nooo section









that means u have to see my fat ass in all the movies and pics


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_











































i gotta take better pix of ur car girl








i swear seeing that car pull into the lot seriously made my sunday







http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif

thank GOD (no pun intedned even though we were in a church parking lot








) u were there....i think you were the only familiar faces haha...


----------



## VW2nut4 (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
remember .... Gixxie > all so dont get _me_ started w the p0rn section
















after that you expect me to NOT get you started... god and you were the one egging on my perversion


----------



## VW2nut4 (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_
that means u have to see my fat ass in all the movies and pics









**note to self... stay out of pr0n section**


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MissVeeDub* »_
thank GOD (no pun intedned even though we were in a church parking lot







) u were there....i think you were the only familiar faces haha... 

hahaha i know ... i seriously didnt expect 2 c u there















great times tho !!! http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif
i cannot wait for WF !!


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (VW2nut4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW2nut4* »_
after that you expect me to NOT get you started... god and you were the one egging on my perversion


























































i cant help it ...


----------



## VW2nut4 (Mar 18, 2007)

so you like to dine at pink taco stands eh?


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (VW2nut4)*

SHHH !!!















wheres my HC forum access !!!!?!?!?


----------



## VW2nut4 (Mar 18, 2007)

I pmed him you just relax... sheesh








:lol:


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (VW2nut4)*








http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## VW2nut4 (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_







http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif

yeah thats right you better http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif me... Put up with all your ish















I kid I kid... I give polska the credit for that


----------



## mk2eurogirl (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

so im i nerd that i really really wanna see die hard and i bought midnight showing tickets lol!


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

nah youd be a nerd if you would of bought tickets for the pre screening of Transformers :lol:


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_nah youd be a nerd if you would of bought tickets for the pre screening of Transformers :lol:

i was gonna do that


----------



## mk2eurogirl (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (VW2nut4)*

i wanna see transformers and ratatolli!!! that one movie with adam sandler looks hilarious!!


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
i was gonna do that
















Im going July 2nd HERE I COME


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (C.J)*

i juss hope they're as good at the trailers make them seem out 2 b


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_i juss hope they're as good at the trailers make them seem out 2 b









i think im gonna DL the trailers in HD on my ps3


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_that means u have to see my fat ass in all the movies and pics









damn I dont think anything is worth having to see that


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_i juss hope they're as good at the trailers make them seem out 2 b









Hopefully, but I only seen 1 trailer for Transformers. I try not to see trailers when I really want to see a certain movie.


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (C.J)*

ya know im the same exact way .... but then again once im watchin the movie i 4get all the trailers


----------



## mk2eurogirl (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

die hard was amazing.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## scrubs_barbie (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: (mk2eurogirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2eurogirl* »_die hard was amazing.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

ocean's 13.


----------



## VW2nut4 (Mar 18, 2007)

oceans 13 eh.... i been puttin off seein that, but you said its good so i'll go see it, but if I hate it I'm holding you liable


----------



## dog_poopie (May 27, 2006)

*Re: (VW2nut4)*

im going to see die hard toniight


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (VW2nut4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW2nut4* »_oceans 13 eh.... i been puttin off seein that, but you said its good so i'll go see it, but if I hate it I'm holding you liable









Saw it and it was very good, a lot better then the second one, but the first one was still the better of the 3 movies. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (C.J)*
















i hope that everyone is having a better day then i am


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_















i hope that everyone is having a better day then i am 

Whats wrong ?
Im about to have a long day.


_Modified by C.J at 9:52 AM 6-27-2007_


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_
Whats wrong ?
Im about to have a long day.

_Modified by C.J at 9:52 AM 6-27-2007_

just ****ty all around 
nothing ever seems to work out right. I wish that I had better luck with things. 
I need my puppy he makes me happy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
actually, he was really cute last night. He slept in the AC for the first time and I woke up to him hidding his head under the blankets b/c his nose was cold. I thought that was so cute








Hope that you day goes by fast http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## scrubs_barbie (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: (VW2nut4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW2nut4* »_oceans 13 eh.... i been puttin off seein that, but you said its good so i'll go see it, but if I hate it I'm holding you liable









haha.


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (scrubs_barbie)*

morning ladies


----------



## VW2nut4 (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_morning ladies

pimp


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (VW2nut4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW2nut4* »_
pimp
















nah Polska is the girls thread moderator to keep all the tools out that come on here just to try to pick chicks up, if the girls have a problem with some 1, they let me know and i take care of it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_
nah Polska is the girls thread moderator to keep all the tools out that come on here just to try to pick chicks up, if the girls have a problem with some 1, they let me know and i take care of it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

yea that right but he still drinks sh*tty icetea


----------



## VW2nut4 (Mar 18, 2007)

ahhhhhh good stuff... haha you're the e-bouncer


----------



## mk2eurogirl (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (scrubs_barbie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scrubs_barbie* »_
ocean's 13.










havent seen that yet.. im gonna wait on it


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
yea that right but he still drinks sh*tty icetea






























your just jealous you dont have any WaWa's by you


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_
your just jealous you dont have any WaWa's by you









now thats not fun


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_
your just jealous you dont have any WaWa's by you









OWNED lol...dude i have 4 wawa within 10 miles lol 2 of them with gas stations lol


----------



## mk2eurogirl (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (NLPJetta)*

what the hell are wawas lol??!!


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (mk2eurogirl)*

WaWa are the best things ever...Its like a 7 11 only more awesome
WaWa is home of the best energy drink Mach W lol


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (mk2eurogirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2eurogirl* »_what the hell are wawas lol??!!

So you coming over this summer or wat lol?


----------



## mk2eurogirl (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (NLPJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NLPJetta* »_
So you coming over this summer or wat lol? 

most likely!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif maybe in august its gonna be hot! any shows in august!?


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (mk2eurogirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2eurogirl* »_
most likely!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif maybe in august its gonna be hot! any shows in august!?

I think theres one in the works...But there a lot of good gtgs too you should come to them as well http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mk2eurogirl (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (NLPJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NLPJetta* »_
I think theres one in the works...But there a lot of good gtgs too you should come to them as well http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

yeah i just get depressed when im at a g2g w/o my car LOL but ill still go for sure


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (mk2eurogirl)*

I say you drive it over lol...Slap on some painters tape and your good to go lol...


----------



## dubalishus (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: (NLPJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NLPJetta* »_
OWNED lol...dude i have 4 wawa within 10 miles lol 2 of them with gas stations lol

same here. i have a wawa that is like a block away. then i have like 3 more that are less than 5 miles in each direction. with 2 of them being gas stations. wawa is seriously taking over the world. but they are aloud to since they have like the best hoagies, iced tea, and those toasted raviolis


----------



## mk2eurogirl (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (NLPJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NLPJetta* »_I say you drive it over lol...Slap on some painters tape and your good to go lol...

holy ssssshhhhhinttttttt thats a long ass drive!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (mk2eurogirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubalishus* »_but they are aloud to since they have like the best hoagies, iced tea, and those toasted raviolis









I cant believe you just said hoagies lol...Thats awesome....Yea im going to have one a block away from my house with a gas station their almost done building it and they started like a month or two ago...Polska i think its gunna be the new hot spot...The time of DnD is over and the age of WaWa has begun lol

_Quote, originally posted by *mk2eurogirl* »_holy ssssshhhhhinttttttt thats a long ass drive!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Really lol...I made that drive many times....Its whatever to me... lol http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## mk2eurogirl (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (NLPJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NLPJetta* »_
Really lol...I made that drive many times....Its whatever to me... lol http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


come out here then!


----------



## VW2nut4 (Mar 18, 2007)

wawa is finally starting to come in to PA...its jusually rutter's or turkey hills here


----------



## scrubs_barbie (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: (VW2nut4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW2nut4* »_wawa is finally starting to come in to PA...its jusually rutter's or turkey hills here

x2. although in pottstown/king of prussia area, there is a wawa on every freaking corner.


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (mk2eurogirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2eurogirl* »_
come out here then!

Well i was in a semi truck when i made the drive...I dont think my getta can make it out there in the shape shes in right now...






















I would def drive out there no problem lol


----------



## mk2eurogirl (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (NLPJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NLPJetta* »_
Well i was in a semi truck when i made the drive...I dont think my getta can make it out there in the shape shes in right now...






















I would def drive out there no problem lol

dooo it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VW2nut4 (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: (scrubs_barbie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scrubs_barbie* »_
x2. although in pottstown/king of prussia area, there is a wawa on every freaking corner.

this is also true... i need to head out there since there is no Express around me anymore















damn tall skinny guys, its impossible to find dress clothes for me


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (mk2eurogirl)*

Let me get my new car then ill come out there with that so i dont have to worry about my jetta breaking down somewhere in the desert lol


----------



## dubalishus (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: (NLPJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NLPJetta* »_
I cant believe you just said hoagies lol...Thats awesome....


why cant you believe i said hoagies??i am from philly


----------



## dubalishus (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: (NLPJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NLPJetta* »_
I cant believe you just said hoagies lol...Thats awesome....


why cant you believe i said hoagies??i am from philly











_Modified by dubalishus at 9:30 AM 6-27-2007_


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (dubalishus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubalishus* »_
why cant you believe i said hoagies??i am from philly









Its just i dont remember the last time i heard someone say it lol...


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (dubalishus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubalishus* »_
why cant you believe i said hoagies??(what do you call em?)i am from the philly area:laugh: 

_Modified by dubalishus at 9:28 AM 6-27-2007_

I call them either subs or a sandwhich or Sunduba<~That brasilian stylz tho lol


----------



## dubalishus (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: (NLPJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NLPJetta* »_
I call them either subs or a sandwhich or Sunduba<~That brasilian stylz tho lol

i think i like hoagies better. but thats just my opinion.the only place i have ever called a hoagie a sub was at subway. and it just feels weird to me to call it a sub. DAMN YOU PHILLY!!lol. i cant even say water right...i say wooder


----------



## mk2eurogirl (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (dubalishus)*

this thread moves quick status!


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (dubalishus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubalishus* »_lol. i cant even say water right...i say wooder
















lol oh lord....thats funny tho....Dude as long as you bagel the right way we can still be friends


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (mk2eurogirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2eurogirl* »_this thread moves quick status!

Its cuz GettaGloks in here lol...Im the man...I make thread move fast lol


----------



## dubalishus (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: (NLPJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NLPJetta* »_
lol oh lord....thats funny tho....Dude as long as you bagel the right way we can still be friends

how do you say bagel?? bc i think i say it baygul.


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (dubalishus)*

yea thats the normal way.... i know people that say the a different i cant type it but its so annoying


----------



## dubalishus (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: (NLPJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NLPJetta* »_yea thats the normal way.... i know people that say the a different i cant type it but its so annoying 

i know which way you are talking about...i cant think of how to type it though. but yeah the diehard born and raised in philly people say it the annoying way. im 35 minutes outside philly, so i dont have the full annoying philly accent.i only say a few things weird


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (dubalishus)*

Philly just weird lol...


----------



## dubalishus (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: (NLPJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NLPJetta* »_Philly just weird lol...

yeah pretty much...anyways, nice getta http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i was thinking about putting a jetta front on my golf...we can be like twins, but not


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (dubalishus)*

Well if your cars green then yea we could be...Its like brother and sister twins you know...lol...


----------



## dubalishus (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: (NLPJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NLPJetta* »_Well if your cars green then yea we could be...Its like brother and sister twins you know...lol...

yeah,no my cars blue...it sounded better in my head then it did on here...i swear im not totally blonde


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (dubalishus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubalishus* »_
yeah,no my cars blue...it sounded better in my head then it did on here...i swear im not totally blonde









Its ok we all think things that dont sound so good on vortex lol...Believe i know






















Blondes arent beat lol...Im gunna be bitched for that one lol


----------



## dubalishus (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: (NLPJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NLPJetta* »_
Its ok we all think things that dont sound so good on vortex lol...Believe i know






















Blondes arent beat lol...Im gunna be bitched for that one lol 

yeah ive noticed lol...i always say stuff that i think makes sense, but then when someone else reads it they are like huh?? and then take it the totally wrong way...


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (dubalishus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubalishus* »_
yeah ive noticed lol...i always say stuff that i think makes sense, but then when someone else reads it they are like huh?? and then take it the totally wrong way...

Man sounds like my life lol...I just like it when im typing and as im saying to myself wat im typing i leave out words, cuz i say it so i think that i typed it lol...Did you get that lol...


----------



## dubalishus (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: (NLPJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NLPJetta* »_
Man sounds like my life lol...I just like it when im typing and as im saying to myself wat im typing i leave out words, cuz i say it so i think that i typed it lol...Did you get that lol...























yes, surprisingly i know exactly what you are talking about.


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (dubalishus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubalishus* »_
yes, surprisingly i know exactly what you are talking about.

YES!!!!


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (dubalishus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubalishus* »_
yes, surprisingly i know exactly what you are talking about.

x2 I do it all the time - I even do it sometimes when I am just writting on paper


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
x2 I do it all the time - I even do it sometimes when I am just writting on paper









Alright us three are the best lol


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (NLPJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NLPJetta* »_
Alright us three are the best lol

sounds good to me
Just a note for the day:
I think that there should be a dedicated naptime at my job http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dubalishus (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
x2 I do it all the time - I even do it sometimes when I am just writting on paper









come to think of it, i do it on paper too!! wow. its good to know that im not the only one


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (dubalishus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubalishus* »_
come to think of it, i do it on paper too!! wow. its good to know that im not the only one









the first step is to admit there is a problem.....the rest is just a blurr after that


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (dubalishus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubalishus* »_
come to think of it, i do it on paper too!! wow. its good to know that im not the only one









x2 lol..Well i know theres a problem there just to many of them to keep track of lol


----------



## dubalishus (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: (NLPJetta)*

alright girls (and boys) im off to my softball game against some butchy grandmoms







wish me luck...we are going to need it. believe it or not, those grandmoms sure know how to hit em outta the park


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (dubalishus)*

good luck


----------



## mk2eurogirl (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (NLPJetta)*

i have softball practice tonigh!


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (mk2eurogirl)*

I use to play softball for applebees when i use to work there...I kicked ass if i do say so myself lol


----------



## mk2eurogirl (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (NLPJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NLPJetta* »_I use to play softball for applebees when i use to work there...I kicked ass if i do say so myself lol

haha yeah i play w/ co workers LOL


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (mk2eurogirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2eurogirl* »_
haha yeah i play w/ co workers LOL

fun right lol...We drank more then we played softball lol


----------



## mk2eurogirl (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (NLPJetta)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3305893
did ya guys see already?

_Quote, originally posted by *NLPJetta* »_
fun right lol...We drank more then we played softball lol

im under age shhh!


----------



## dubalishus (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: (dubalishus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubalishus* »_alright girls (and boys) im off to my softball game against some butchy grandmoms







wish me luck...we are going to need it. believe it or not, those grandmoms sure know how to hit em outta the park









ok so we got are asses handed to us by the butching older ladies...but hey i got a homer at least








editage146 pwn!!










_Modified by dubalishus at 6:25 PM 6-27-2007_


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (mk2eurogirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2eurogirl* »_im under age shhh!

Beat sauce


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (NLPJetta)*

whats up ladies?


----------



## scrubs_barbie (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_whats up ladies?

it's raining.


----------



## GTImeister (Oct 12, 2005)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_whats up ladies?

oh nothing tehehe...wait I'm a dude


----------



## GTIxpinay (Jul 30, 2006)

morning!


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

Morning Ladies!!


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (C.J)*

Whats going on peoples....


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

Getting my B&M Shifter Installed & Exhaust Tip


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_Getting my B&M Shifter Installed & Exhaust Tip

PM sent


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (NLPJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NLPJetta* »_
PM sent

Replied


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (C.J)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (dubalishus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubalishus* »_
ok so we got are asses handed to us by the butching older ladies...but hey i got a homer at least








editage146 pwn!!









_Modified by dubalishus at 6:25 PM 6-27-2007_

congrats on the home run http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*

MORNING EVERYONE








I just have this terrible feeling that this weekend is going to be horrible - i am not looking foward to it at all http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (dubalishus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubalishus* »_
ok so we got are asses handed to us by the butching older ladies...but hey i got a homer at least








editage146 pwn!!









_Modified by dubalishus at 6:25 PM 6-27-2007_


Good job twin lol





















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mk2eurogirl (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (NLPJetta)*

my body hurts from softball =(


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (mk2eurogirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2eurogirl* »_my body hurts from softball =(

Rough game???


----------



## dubalishus (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: (NLPJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NLPJetta* »_

Good job twin lol





















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

why thank you








so at some point last night from going from my friends car to mine i lost my cell phone







so now at&t is shipping me a new one http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif but i still have to be w/o a phone for 24hrs


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (dubalishus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubalishus* »_
why thank you








so at some point last night from going from my friends car to mine i lost my cell phone







so now at&t is shipping me a new one http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif but i still have to be w/o a phone for 24hrs









No problem anytime...Thats so beat about your fone...I went 2 weeks without a fone once...And let me tell you it wasnt so bad lol


----------



## dubalishus (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: (NLPJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NLPJetta* »_
No problem anytime...Thats so beat about your fone...I went 2 weeks without a fone once...And let me tell you it wasnt so bad lol
















yeah i guess it wouldnt be to bad.but my phone is like my security blanket in a way.i really do hate cell phones though...


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (dubalishus)*

Yea...Cell fone = the birth of drama


----------



## dubalishus (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: (NLPJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NLPJetta* »_Yea...Cell fone = the birth of drama









exactly. and while i was at at&t some mother walked in with her 11teen year old asking about the iphone and said how she wants it for her daughter







now what does an 11teen year old need a $600 phone for? its not like she has friends to call...


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (dubalishus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubalishus* »_
exactly. and while i was at at&t some mother walked in with her 11teen year old asking about the iphone and said how she wants it for her daughter







now what does an 11teen year old need a $600 phone for? its not like she has friends to call...

I know she just wants to be popular thats all...But that fone look crazy nutz...Id get one, but im happy with my UpStage that fone is the shizzat


----------



## dubalishus (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: (NLPJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NLPJetta* »_
I know she just wants to be popular thats all...But that fone look crazy nutz...Id get one, but im happy with my UpStage that fone is the shizzat

it does look pretty sweet but im 20 years old and cant afford that phone, let alone my bill each month lol...im content with my razr(even though it sucks)
and what exactly is and UpStage??


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (dubalishus)*

hello ladies


----------



## dubalishus (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_hello ladies

hola


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (dubalishus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubalishus* »_
it does look pretty sweet but im 20 years old and cant afford that phone, let alone my bill each month lol...im content with my razr(even though it sucks)
and what exactly is and UpStage??

Its a fone sprint made to compete with the i fone but i think its gunna get blown away by it when it comes out...








It has mp3, video, the cam is pretty kick ass...It has this chase thats also a battery it pretty pimp


----------



## dubalishus (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: (NLPJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NLPJetta* »_
Its a fone sprint made to compete with the i fone but i think its gunna get blown away by it when it comes out...








It has mp3, video, the cam is pretty kick ass...It has this chase thats also a battery it pretty pimp 

oh yeah ive seen commercials for that phone, i just didnt know what it was called. it looks pretty sweet. the iphone looks pretty sweet to, but im gonna put the 600 towards my dub instead


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (dubalishus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubalishus* »_
oh yeah ive seen commercials for that phone, i just didnt know what it was called. it looks pretty sweet. the iphone looks pretty sweet to, but im gonna put the 600 towards my dub instead









Im gunna put 600 toward my new car give my getta the boot...She been actting up to much...I think shes bugging cuz she just turned 90000


----------



## dubalishus (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: (NLPJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NLPJetta* »_
Im gunna put 600 toward my new car give my getta the boot...She been actting up to much...I think shes bugging cuz she just turned 90000

90000?? psh please thats still baby







what car are you planning on getting??


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (dubalishus)*

Its a secret and sad to say its not german


----------



## dubalishus (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: (NLPJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NLPJetta* »_Its a secret and sad to say its not german

oh no is it a honda?if it is, im sorry but we cant be friends anymore


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (dubalishus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubalishus* »_
oh no is it a honda?if it is, im sorry but we cant be friends anymore









you dont want this guy as a friend


----------



## dubalishus (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_
you dont want this guy as a friend
















why not lol


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (dubalishus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubalishus* »_
why not lol

look at him








sorry Glok


----------



## GTIxpinay (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_
look at him








sorry Glok









aww your so mean.
glok's cool beans.


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (dubalishus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubalishus* »_
oh no is it a honda?if it is, im sorry but we cant be friends anymore









No its not a honda...I love that pic neway


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (NLPJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NLPJetta* »_
No its not a honda...I love that pic neway

please dont tell me your're gonna get a neon


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_
please dont tell me your're gonna get a neon

No its a Japanese


----------



## mk2eurogirl (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (NLPJetta)*

cute status


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (mk2eurogirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2eurogirl* »_cute status








http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif you too


----------



## dubalishus (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: (mk2eurogirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2eurogirl* »_cute status

hmm, if its not a honda then its gotsta be a subie...wrx are okay i guess...just as long as its not the *s*exually *t*ransmitted *i*nfection.my cousin has an sti, and she thinks she is like the shiznat, but shes lame lol.


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (dubalishus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubalishus* »_
hmm, if its not a honda then its gotsta be a subie...wrx are okay i guess...just as long as its not the *s*exually *t*ransmitted *i*nfection.my cousin has an sti, and she thinks she is like the shiznat, but shes lame lol.

Nope not that either...


----------



## dubalishus (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: (NLPJetta)*

is it a nissan?


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (dubalishus)*

nope...Why doesnt anyone thats tired to guess ever guess this company dude its so weird...My myspace display name might help


----------



## mk2eurogirl (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (dubalishus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubalishus* »_
hmm, if its not a honda then its gotsta be a subie...wrx are okay i guess...just as long as its not the *s*exually *t*ransmitted *i*nfection.my cousin has an sti, and she thinks she is like the shiznat, but shes lame lol.

i smoked one last night. ha.


----------



## dubalishus (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: (NLPJetta)*

a mazda 223??


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (mk2eurogirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2eurogirl* »_
i smoked one last night. ha.

A honduh or and STD???


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (dubalishus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubalishus* »_a mazda 223??

nope


----------



## dubalishus (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: (mk2eurogirl)*

good i hate those ugly cars!!


----------



## mk2eurogirl (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (NLPJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NLPJetta* »_
A honduh or and STD???

wrx


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (dubalishus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubalishus* »_good i hate those ugly cars!!

I hate the new ones...I like the Imprezza like the 22b and the STI from 2 yrs ago...








Only 450 of those puppies were made and it sold out in the first half hour they were available...They resale now for about 45-50,000


----------



## mk2eurogirl (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (NLPJetta)*

yeah ive only seen one!


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (mk2eurogirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2eurogirl* »_yeah ive only seen one!

Ive never seen one in real life...If i could ever get i would...280hp+ stock one of the rarest cars ever...And it just looks so sexy...


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

Just got back from the shop. B&M Short Shifter Installed


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (C.J)*

What about the exhaust tip?


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

Oh right forgot i had that done too LOL.
Heres a pic of it.


----------



## mk2eurogirl (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (NLPJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NLPJetta* »_
Ive never seen one in real life...If i could ever get i would...280hp+ stock one of the rarest cars ever...And it just looks so sexy...

yeah i saw one in santa ana, california, and i was like WT? because ive never seen one before. i had no idea they made 2 doors at all. it was amazing. i gave the guy a thumbs up and asked him about it. he told me it took him 3 years to find it!! at least its in good hands now.


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (mk2eurogirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2eurogirl* »_
yeah i saw one in santa ana, california, and i was like WT? because ive never seen one before. i had no idea they made 2 doors at all. it was amazing. i gave the guy a thumbs up and asked him about it. he told me it took him 3 years to find it!! at least its in good hands now.

I think closest i ever come to owning one will be in Forza 2
The tip looks nice


----------



## dubalishus (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: (NLPJetta)*

ive actually seen one. i was like WTF?!but in all honesty, if i could, i would own one...but shhhhhhhhh lol.


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (dubalishus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubalishus* »_ive actually seen one. i was like WTF?!but in all honesty, if i could, i would own one...but shhhhhhhhh lol.

Its ok...Theres a lot of Japanese cars that i would like to own...Tommi Makkinen Edition Evo, an R33 Skyline GT-R V-Spec, Supra-Celica, i could keep going..They have some nice cars


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (NLPJetta)*

im not gonna lie, there are plenty of japanese cars i would own


----------



## mk2eurogirl (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_im not gonna lie, there are plenty of japanese cars i would own

x2


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_im not gonna lie, there are plenty of japanese cars i would own

I wish i had the money to get half of those cars over here...And then the money to work on them...Have a garage like jay leno and have a German section and then a Japanese and like 3 spots for American cars


----------



## dubalishus (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_im not gonna lie, there are plenty of japanese cars i would own

im not a fan of japanese cars.i think the kids around here ruined it for me completely.they tune them all wrong.with huge ass rice cans that sound like you either have really bad gas or you are mowing the lawn. then they have the ugly wings(some look like they can actually fly) and body kits. now dont get me wrong, there is a FEW kids that tune them right.but not many in my area.


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (dubalishus)*

one of the reasons i would want a japanese car is to mod it with very clean and sublte mods like a VW to prove that they can be done right


----------



## dubalishus (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_one of the reasons i would want a japanese car is to mod it with very clean and sublte mods like a VW to prove that they can be done right

my one friend did one right, and i actually like his. he did a kswap to his honda hatch.his exhaust isnt obnoxious at all and he just has simple gold wheels and a cf hood. its actually a very clean car.


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_one of the reasons i would want a japanese car is to mod it with very clean and sublte mods like a VW to prove that they can be done right

x2
My brother has an '01 Honda prelude and he has added subtle and clean mods to it. Happy that 1 Japanese car isnt riced up. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mk2eurogirl (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (C.J)*

you can get a turbo kit for a honda for 1400 bucks.. thats so cheap


----------



## dubalishus (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: (mk2eurogirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2eurogirl* »_you can get a turbo kit for a honda for 1400 bucks.. thats so cheap

yeah pretty much everything for hondas are soooo much cheaper than for vw's.


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (dubalishus)*

Ok this skyline is probably one of the hottest old school Japanese cars ive ever seen its the first GT-R Skyline








Sexy ass R33 GTR








Ok heres what i wanna show you guys...
You see this honda motor look awesome right....700 WHP in a prelude








BUT this is what the prelude looks like and the supra is automatic non turbo








And this brings me to the usa...The cavalier..Probably the definition of rice for the US...But what happens when it look like this








And its putting down 350 whp at 5PSI and running 11.5...Would you drive it then?


----------



## dubalishus (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: (NLPJetta)*

r33 gtr is so hott(im not gonna lie) and i would so drive a supra(of course if it was a manual and was twin turboed)...but the cavalier i would never ever drive, my mom had one and to me its always going to be a moms car/teenage girl car.
oh yeah and the old school skyline is pretty sweet looking










_Modified by dubalishus at 6:42 PM 6-28-2007_


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (dubalishus)*

That Cav has been parked for a while...That a buddy of mine from my old club...That thing is going to nuts when it comes back out but watever...
Dude the old school skyline omg i love it...but the gtr is my tru love...I would really do ANYTHING for that car


----------



## dubalishus (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: (NLPJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NLPJetta* »_That Cav has been parked for a while...That a buddy of mine from my old club...That thing is going to nuts when it comes back out but watever...
Dude the old school skyline omg i love it...but the gtr is my tru love...I would really do ANYTHING for that car

who wouldnt do anything for that car lol?? my ex tried to tell me that after we broke up he went to NC and helped restore one or whatever. i was like uh huh


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (dubalishus)*

lol...There arent many of those in the states...The R32 Skyline is about to become a classic or something like that where the only thing it need to pass is for safety and it'll be cheaper to bring over


----------



## dubalishus (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: (NLPJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NLPJetta* »_lol...There arent many of those in the states...The R32 Skyline is about to become a classic or something like that where the only thing it need to pass is for safety and it'll be cheaper to bring over

that would be sweet. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (dubalishus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubalishus* »_
that would be sweet. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

It doesnt look so hot...Im not a big fan of it 








But this one looks nice


----------



## dubalishus (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: (NLPJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NLPJetta* »_
It doesnt look so hot...Im not a big fan of it 








But this one looks nice









def not as hot as the r33 gtr


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (dubalishus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubalishus* »_
def not as hot as the r33 gtr

lol i dont like the R34 either...The FnF one


----------



## dubalishus (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: (NLPJetta)*

i like how this has become the dubalishus and nlpjetta talks about japanese cars forum lol.


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (dubalishus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubalishus* »_i like how this has become the dubalishus and nlpjetta talks about japanese cars forum lol.

No one wants to join in so oh well


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (NLPJetta)*

thank glok 4 keepin the girls occupied 4 me in here http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

/ rice convo


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

hahahahaha








here guys a peekture i took of Polska's wheels


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

Someone has some Photograph skills. Very nice!!!!


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (C.J)*

thank ya !!!








that pic goes along w this one








i was bored and when he was swappin the wheels on the other side of the car i got snap happy


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

wtf are Work wheels?


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

Very nice indeed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

idiot


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_idiot
















LOL


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (C.J)*

i ment that towards him not you C.J.







http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_i ment that towards him not you C.J.







http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif

I know


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_idiot
















dont hate


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_
dont hate









wat hate ??


----------



## mk2eurogirl (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (mk2eurogirl)*

Gixxie your awesome








Just as predicted it just keeps getting worse.......today started off great, I get to work and realized that I left something at home








Now I have to waste my entire lunch break rushing home, just to rush back








I just hope I make it though the rest of the day















Morning everyone


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (NLPJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NLPJetta* »_
And this brings me to the usa...The cavalier..Probably the definition of rice for the US...But what happens when it look like this








And its putting down 350 whp at 5PSI and running 11.5...Would you drive it then?

Fu*k yea I would drive it - espically when it has potential to romp all all over a vette hell yes i would and I would enjoy it


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
Fu*k yea I would drive it - espically when it has potential to romp all all over a vette hell yes i would and I would enjoy it























That Ecotec motor at 50% stock can put down over 1000 hp and its bulletproof...The motor is crazy...

_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_thank glok 4 keepin the girls occupied 4 me in here http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









You know how i do gix lol


----------



## mk2eurogirl (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*

thank goodness its friday! happy friday!


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (mk2eurogirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2eurogirl* »_thank goodness its friday! happy friday!

Great another friday pssh






















lol jk WHOOOO HOOOO


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

TGIF!!!!
Happy Canada Day Week End to my fellow Canucks.


----------



## dubalishus (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: (mk2eurogirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2eurogirl* »_thank goodness its friday! happy friday!

hear ya there!


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (dubalishus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubalishus* »_
hear ya there!

Your so fresh lol


----------



## dubalishus (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: (NLPJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NLPJetta* »_
Your so fresh lol

please, like i already didnt know


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (dubalishus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubalishus* »_
please, like i already didnt know









hahahaha
That line was priceless im telling i think it might sig/profile worthy lol


----------



## dubalishus (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: (NLPJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NLPJetta* »_
hahahaha
That line was priceless im telling i think it might sig/profile worthy lol

oh its def worthy








149 PWN


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (dubalishus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubalishus* »_
oh its def worthy








149 PWN









If i have enough room ill def put it in my sig


----------



## dubalishus (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: (NLPJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NLPJetta* »_
If i have enough room ill def put it in my sig 

please u have enough room


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (dubalishus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubalishus* »_
please u have enough room

lol...I didnt even try to put it in yet lol...To busy talking to you on aim lol


----------



## mk2eurogirl (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (NLPJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NLPJetta* »_
lol...I didnt even try to put it in yet lol...To busy talking to you on aim lol

thats wifey right there!


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (mk2eurogirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2eurogirl* »_
thats wifey right there!

hahaha


----------



## dubalishus (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: (NLPJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NLPJetta* »_
lol...I didnt even try to put it in yet lol...To busy talking to you on aim lol

owned


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_TGIF!!!!
Happy Canada Day Week End to my fellow Canucks.

















that's my birthday! i also happen to be canadian.


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (dubalishus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubalishus* »_
owned


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MyCarIsRed* »_
that's my birthday! i also happen to be canadian.

Happy Bday to you on Sunday http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dubalishus (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: (C.J)*

friday night woo


----------



## mk2eurogirl (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (dubalishus)*

2 more hours and im out of here!! then a nice three day weekend!!!
tonight i have my softball game!


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (mk2eurogirl)*

Night time bump


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_Gixxie your awesome








Just as predicted it just keeps getting worse.......today started off great, I get to work and realized that I left something at home








Now I have to waste my entire lunch break rushing home, just to rush back








I just hope I make it though the rest of the day















Morning everyone









http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif















yea i hate when that happens http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
i use to do that w my cell phone ... then at lunch id rush home to get it so i dont miss any important phone calls ... esp regarding my 2nd job








hope ur weekend goes better http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif







ohh wait ... u cant have beer .... umm ... *SoCo*


----------



## dubalishus (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

good morning all








grr i have to go into work today, but only for about 3 hrs, so cant really complain lol.


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (dubalishus)*

whats up ladies?


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (dubalishus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubalishus* »_good morning all








grr i have to go into work today, but only for about 3 hrs, so cant really complain lol.

Suck it up and go to work punk


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (dubalishus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubalishus* »_good morning all








grr i have to go into work today, but only for about 3 hrs, so cant really complain lol.

not that bad







could be a lot worse


----------



## aamalinowski (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

hii everyone..


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (aamalinowski)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aamalinowski* »_ hii everyone.. 









welcome to the girls thread http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## aamalinowski (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_welcome to the girls thread http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










lol thanks, what was that look you gave me last night when i was leaving ?? lol


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (aamalinowski)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aamalinowski* »_

lol thanks, what was that look you gave me last night when i was leaving ?? lol

what look


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (aamalinowski)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aamalinowski* »_ hii everyone.. 









hi hun ! http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif
cant wait 2 see ur next babeh on friday


----------



## aamalinowski (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*































she's actually my first dub. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i had two honda's before her, that i fixed up and sold. 
but i always loved dubs.


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

yo peoples


----------



## aamalinowski (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_what look









i don't know when i walked away you were giving me a weird look i think cause i like waved you away when i introduced you to michele


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (aamalinowski)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aamalinowski* »_
i don't know when i walked away you were giving me a weird look i think cause i like waved you away when i introduced you to michele
















i did


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (BMPolska)*

Nick hows the game going lol


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (NLPJetta)*

polska 1- Brazil 0 in stoppage time http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_polska 1- Brazil 0 in stoppage time http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

To bad its not the real teams playing its only the scrubs...


----------



## aamalinowski (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_i did









lol nevermind


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (NLPJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NLPJetta* »_
To bad its not the real teams playing its only the scrubs...

polska's scrubs are better than brazil's scrubs


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_
polska's scrubs are better than brazil's scrubs









Tru but today our regular team is better then everyone in the world


----------



## mk2eurogirl (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (NLPJetta)*

i want ice cream


----------



## dubalishus (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: (mk2eurogirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2eurogirl* »_i want ice cream

mmmm ice cream...i want a gelati<3


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (mk2eurogirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2eurogirl* »_i want ice cream

I got some upstairs...Wanna come get it lol....Now im in the mood for it


----------



## mk2eurogirl (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (NLPJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NLPJetta* »_
I got some upstairs...Wanna come get it lol....Now im in the mood for it 

cold stone helped me out in my time of need. thanks for the invite maybe next time babe


----------



## DubsportGTI (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: (dubalishus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubalishus* »_
mmmm ice cream...i want a gelati<3

Good God that sounds awesome right now.


----------



## mk2eurogirl (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (dubalishus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubalishus* »_
mmmm ice cream...i want a gelati<3

had some the other day it was a-mazing


----------



## DubsportGTI (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: (mk2eurogirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2eurogirl* »_
had some the other day it was a-mazing

I would ride a camel for 3 days in this heat with no water if they told me I could get some Gelati when I was done...


----------



## mk2eurogirl (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (DubsportGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubsportGTI* »_
I would ride a camel for 3 days in this heat with no water if they told me I could get some Gelati when I was done...

why and thanks for editing your sig, you suck lol


----------



## DubsportGTI (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: (mk2eurogirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2eurogirl* »_
why and thanks for editing your sig, you suck lol

What, you liked it better when it was up there? I just didnt want to embarass you. Haha. I can be a little bit of a gentleman...


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (mk2eurogirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2eurogirl* »_
cold stone helped me out in my time of need. thanks for the invite maybe next time babe

If you come over for waterfest and such we'll go get some http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DubsportGTI (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: (NLPJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NLPJetta* »_
If you come over for waterfest and such we'll go get some http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Not if I have any say in it


----------



## dubalishus (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: (NLPJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NLPJetta* »_
If you come over for waterfest and such we'll go get some http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

glok, youre so pimp sauce


----------



## mk2eurogirl (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (DubsportGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubsportGTI* »_
What, you liked it better when it was up there? I just didnt want to embarass you. Haha. I can be a little bit of a gentleman...









yeah dude put it back up lol

_Quote, originally posted by *NLPJetta* »_
If you come over for waterfest and such we'll go get some http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

lol lets do it.


----------



## dubalishus (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: (mk2eurogirl)*

glok this is for you...i treated myself to a wawa *hoagie* for dinner


----------



## scrubs_barbie (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: (dubalishus)*

did some new mods today at my boyfriend's house. put on my black grill and 5" stubby antenna.


_Modified by scrubs_barbie at 5:06 PM 7-3-2007_


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (mk2eurogirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2eurogirl* »_lol lets do it. 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *dubalishus* »_
glok, youre so pimp sauce









Im not pimp sauce....Im just being nice thats all

_Quote, originally posted by *dubalishus* »_glok this is for you...i treated myself to a wawa *hoagie* for dinner









HAHAHAHAHAHa yes...I gunna smoke you in forza if you have the balls to race me...Well i know you dont have balls but still lol


----------



## DubsportGTI (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: (mk2eurogirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2eurogirl* »_
yeah dude put it back up lol



















_Modified by DubsportGTI at 8:52 AM 7-2-2007_


----------



## mk2eurogirl (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (DubsportGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubsportGTI* »_
















_Modified by DubsportGTI at 8:52 AM 7-2-2007_

thanks!! <3333333


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (mk2eurogirl)*

Morning everyone








So i replaced the "pankcake pipe" over the weekend 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif - it did not take me that long and i feel that it has made a difference.
oh its my b-day this week


----------



## scrubs_barbie (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_Morning everyone








So i replaced the "pankcake pipe" over the weekend 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif - it did not take me that long and i feel that it has made a difference.
oh its my b-day this week










mine's next week


----------



## DubsportGTI (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: (mk2eurogirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2eurogirl* »_
thanks!! <3333333

Anything for a dub chick. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (DubsportGTI)*

Morning ladies


----------



## dubalishus (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: (NLPJetta)*

good morning.its such a nice day out today.


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

Morning Gals!!!


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (scrubs_barbie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scrubs_barbie* »_
mine's next week









NICE what day mine is the 4th


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (Minibabe)*

i dropped my head off at the shop today to get all the bits put together and ported and polished. it was my birthday present to myself!








i can't wait to get it back! they said it's going to be about a week and a half. i'm going to be doing the work with a friend the weekend of the 14th hopefully http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
NICE what day mine is the 4th









mine was yesterday!


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MyCarIsRed* »_
mine was yesterday!

happy belated birthday


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
happy belated birthday
















thanks! happy almost birthday to you!


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*

Polska is going to Canada for a few days, dont whore too much while im gone


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_Polska is going to Canada for a few days, dont whore too much while im gone









Whereabouts in Canada are you heading ?


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (C.J)*

montreal


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_montreal

Nice... When ? Maybe can meet up with some of us dubbers in MTL http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (C.J)*

im leaving in a little bit and coming back on Wed, im going to the Polska-USA soccer game tomorrow...once i get to where im staying i will let u know where i am and maybe we can meet up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

Sounds cool, will let some of the female dubbers know about it.


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (dubalishus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubalishus* »_good morning.its such a nice day out today.









Yea its really nice out...
Ladies Chinese food or Taco Bell?


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (NLPJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NLPJetta* »_
Yea its really nice out...
Ladies Chinese food or Taco Bell?

Hmmmm Chinese FOOD!!!


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

*Re: (C.J)*

ive been kicking around on mk2 fourm for a year now
heres my car-86 coupe 








if anyones going to h20, we should have a chicks cruise, anyone interested? let me know
owend ~page 151~


_Modified by pumagurlvw8 at 10:20 AM 7-2-2007_


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_
Hmmmm Chinese FOOD!!!









Yumm...Damn i just got home from the gym too lol ergh lol i hate myself sometimes


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

Pic no worky, Have u done any mods to ur MkII ?


_Modified by C.J at 1:24 PM 7-2-2007_


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (NLPJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NLPJetta* »_
Yumm...Damn i just got home from the gym too lol ergh lol i hate myself sometimes 

Wow I should really start hitting the gym, but im so lazy


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MyCarIsRed* »_
mine was yesterday!

happy belated b-day !!!!!

























































Amanda - you too luv if i dont talk 2 u this week http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_
Hmmmm Chinese FOOD!!!









x2


----------



## aamalinowski (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_happy belated b-day !!!!!

























































Amanda - you too luv if i dont talk 2 u this week http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif










lol mine was yesterday too


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_
Wow I should really start hitting the gym, but im so lazy









My older sister makes me go with her...Alright im going to get some grub see you soon ladies ill leave you with a pic....








^Im gunna miss you man....


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (aamalinowski)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aamalinowski* »_

lol mine was yesterday too

DAMNIT !!!






















HAPPY BELATED B-DAY TO U 2 !!!!














http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## aamalinowski (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_DAMNIT !!!






















HAPPY BELATED B-DAY TO U 2 !!!!














http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif









^
hahha i love it. 

thanks.


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (aamalinowski)*

well i wish it 2 ya personally when i c u at the EM meet on friday


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

Cant find any freaking menus at my house wtf


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

wat menus ??


----------



## aamalinowski (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_well i wish it 2 ya personally when i c u at the EM meet on friday


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_wat menus ??









for my Chinese food but its all good i got my food and now im full.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dubalishus (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: (NLPJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NLPJetta* »_
for my Chinese food but its all good i got my food and now im full.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

mhmmmm chinese food is the best.but i could actually go for a cheese steak right about now.


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
happy belated b-day !!!!!

























































Amanda - you too luv if i dont talk 2 u this week http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif









thanks


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
DAMNIT !!!






















HAPPY BELATED B-DAY TO U 2 !!!!














http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif









x2


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*

yea i can use sum chinese food too but i juss ate soup









_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
thanks









http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif anytime !!


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (dubalishus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubalishus* »_
mhmmmm chinese food is the best.but i could actually go for a cheese steak right about now.

I miss cheese steak, last time I had one was last summer in South Philly


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_yea i can use sum chinese food too but i juss ate soup










I have some left over if you want


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

I got a question... A bit off topic here but...
Whats the difference between Cool White and Candy White paint ? Anywhere I can get a sample to see ?


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_I got a question... A bit off topic here but...
Whats the difference between Cool White and Candy White paint ? Anywhere I can get a sample to see ?

I think Candy White has more of a pearl affect on it then the Cool white


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (NLPJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NLPJetta* »_
I think Candy White has more of a pearl affect on it then the Cool white 

Kinda like Black & Black Magic Pearl ?


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_
Kinda like Uni Black & Black Magic Pearl ?

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dubalishus (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: (NLPJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NLPJetta* »_
I think Candy White has more of a pearl affect on it then the Cool white 

i love candy white.i dont know why but it just looks so hot on dubs.


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (NLPJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NLPJetta* »_
I think Candy White has more of a pearl affect on it then the Cool white 

naah i think its the other way around ... nick had a candy white golf that he recently sold and it was a reg white, no pearl in it. I think Cool White gots more blue tint to it.... then again u can go to a local VW dealer and ask to see smaples of paint colors ... im sure they have them in the books


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (dubalishus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubalishus* »_
i love candy white.i dont know why but it just looks so hot on dubs.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif yup ! 
if only this kid (bmpolska) didnt leave 4 canada i'd have him post pix of his candy white he had








give him till wed when he gets back


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
naah i think its the other way around ... nick had a candy white golf that he recently sold and it was a reg white, no pearl in it. I think Cool White gots more blue tint to it.... then again u can go to a local VW dealer and ask to see smaples of paint colors ... im sure they have them in the books









Might have to do that and check with VW locally. Looking for a white for my dub's new look next summer.


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (dubalishus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubalishus* »_
i love candy white.i dont know why but it just looks so hot on dubs.

.:R's and GLI's need to come in candy white
I thought candy white had the pearl...Cuz perdros golf is candy white and it has a pearl sort of deal going on...


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (NLPJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NLPJetta* »_
.:R's and GLI's need to come in candy white
I thought candy white had the pearl...Cuz perdros golf is candy white and it has a pearl sort of deal going on...


X2 - i was going to buy a GLI and paint it - I love white Jetta's http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dubalishus (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: (NLPJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NLPJetta* »_
.:R's and GLI's need to come in candy white.

so true. i would be all over a candy white gli like white on rice.


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (dubalishus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubalishus* »_
so true. i would be all over a candy white gli like white on rice.


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (dubalishus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubalishus* »_
so true. i would be all over a candy white gli like white on rice.

Idk it would be hard for me to pick between the two if they were both in white


----------



## dubalishus (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: (NLPJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NLPJetta* »_
Idk it would be hard for me to pick between the two if they were both in white

true true. but im more of a four doors for whores kinda chick.


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (dubalishus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubalishus* »_
true true. but im more of a four doors for whores kinda chick.

Hey im telling story time in the IM lol...


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_Pic no worky, Have u done any mods to ur MkII ?
_Modified by C.J at 1:24 PM 7-2-2007_









(my friend stephs gti)

















here yah go:
rebuilt motor(doner 83 gti, with 4k trany) heart of mk1
bilstien sport struts, fk 60/40 kit, 15in enkini wheels, single round crosshairs, abd short shift, 280 cam, lightned flywheel, upper strut tower abd bar, home made rear bar.








i like that there is other girls out there that have love. dub love!




_Modified by pumagurlvw8 at 8:55 PM 7-2-2007_


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (pumagurlvw8)*

That mk ii is sexy as hell


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

why thank you!


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (NLPJetta)*

The euro badge is a nice touch too


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

chevy lumina euro badge (i had one in hs when i was getting my engine swap on my old cabriolet)


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (pumagurlvw8)*

I want one already


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

*Re: (NLPJetta)*

they also had a silver long rectangular badge with red euro righting that came on the dash. . i dont know where im gonna put it


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (pumagurlvw8)*

put it on your glove box...You know how some glis have the 16v badge there...You should put it there on the lower right side i think it would look good


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

def. thanks for the props, im trying to go threw the fourm for ur car. . and well my chits slow.
and i'll keep u posted for my new ride in a few weeks


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (pumagurlvw8)*

Kools...


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

Nice, your MkII is so clean. Im always amazed as to some of the awesome shape some of the older dubs are in. Just amazing. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 4 u & ur dub


----------



## DubsportGTI (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: (pumagurlvw8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pumagurlvw8* »_








(my friend stephs gti)

















here yah go:
rebuilt motor(doner 83 gti, with 4k trany) heart of mk1
bilstien sport struts, fk 60/40 kit, 15in enkini wheels, single round crosshairs, abd short shift, 280 cam, lightned flywheel, upper strut tower abd bar, home made rear bar.








i like that there is other girls out there that have love. dub love!


Hot. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (C.J)*

Good morning ladies


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

morning


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_Nice, your MkII is so clean. Im always amazed as to some of the awesome shape some of the older dubs are in. Just amazing. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 4 u & ur dub

thank you for the kind words, i love mk2's, u can buy them so cheep and put a few grand in and they look nice.


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (pumagurlvw8)*

Whats going on


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (pumagurlvw8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pumagurlvw8* »_








_Modified by pumagurlvw8 at 8:55 PM 7-2-2007_

my coupe:


(old pics... she's a little dirty under the hood in them)


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

nice dude, id love a vr coupe, but my 8v is cheep as hell


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

*Re: (NLPJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NLPJetta* »_Whats going on

im doing good, how are u today


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MyCarIsRed* »_
my coupe:

(old pics... she's a little dirty under the hood in them)

Very nice!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

im sorry if i call anyone dude, just habbit


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (pumagurlvw8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pumagurlvw8* »_im sorry if i call anyone dude, just habbit 

I do the same thing


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_
I do the same thing









x2


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (pumagurlvw8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pumagurlvw8* »_








(my friend stephs gti)

















here yah go:
rebuilt motor(doner 83 gti, with 4k trany) heart of mk1
bilstien sport struts, fk 60/40 kit, 15in enkini wheels, single round crosshairs, abd short shift, 280 cam, lightned flywheel, upper strut tower abd bar, home made rear bar.








i like that there is other girls out there that have love. dub love!
_Modified by pumagurlvw8 at 8:55 PM 7-2-2007_

http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif mkIIs http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (pumagurlvw8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pumagurlvw8* »_im sorry if i call anyone dude, just habbit 

it's okay... i am one.


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MyCarIsRed* »_
it's okay... i am one.









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








when is ur chika gonna sign up on here ??


----------



## scrubs_barbie (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

my new hotness


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








when is ur chika gonna sign up on here ??









she's tried a couple of times but it never emails her a password. i've heard there have been a lot of problems with starting new accounts lately... plus i sorta broke her car temporarily so...







it's just a bent tie rod... nothing to be too worried about http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scrubs_barbie* »_my new hotness









OOooOOOooOo la la







looks good girl !!!









_Quote, originally posted by *MyCarIsRed* »_
she's tried a couple of times but it never emails her a password. i've heard there have been a lot of problems with starting new accounts lately... plus i sorta broke her car temporarily so...







it's just a bent tie rod... nothing to be too worried about http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

thats odd







did u try contacting the moderators about this ?? maybe they can do something to help ....
u broke her car !? n ur still breathing !?


----------



## aamalinowski (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

heyyyy everyone how's it going...


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (aamalinowski)*

Glok's home wheres my dinner lol...I'm so kidding ladies


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (aamalinowski)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aamalinowski* »_heyyyy everyone how's it going...

nada much here hun







sittin at home watching Court TV cuz i cant wast the soccer game thats on bc i dont have that channel








u n kenny goin by erics ?? hes having ppl over 2nite


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (NLPJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NLPJetta* »_Glok's home wheres my dinner lol...I'm so kidding ladies 

shut up you


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

oh shiit Gix is coming up on the big 10k soon


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_oh shiit Gix is coming up on the big 10k soon









BALLIN' !!!








OOoOOOOoo n i own a paGe http://****************.com/smile/star.gif

*- ATTENTION -
I would like to have all the girls post their favorite picture of their dub under their vortex name.
Im gonna update the original post in this thread and add pictures of the dubs the girls own that post in this thread







*
thanks guys,
http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif Gix




_Modified by x_gixxie_x at 6:11 PM 7-3-2007_


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
shut up you
















LOL im kidding...Yo everyone need to go watch transformers right now


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_BALLIN' !!!









haha right.....


----------



## aamalinowski (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_nada much here hun







sittin at home watching Court TV cuz i cant wast the soccer game thats on bc i dont have that channel








u n kenny goin by erics ?? hes having ppl over 2nite 

kenny will be, not me though i'm an hour away. 









keep an eye out for me, you know what i mean


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
nada much here hun







sittin at home watching Court TV cuz i cant wast the soccer game thats on bc i dont have that channel








u n kenny goin by erics ?? hes having ppl over 2nite 

You going to erics gix?


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (NLPJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NLPJetta* »_Yo everyone need to go watch transformers right now

Saw it last night was AWESOME. Will be seeing it again later this week and maybe over the week end.


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_
Saw it last night was AWESOME. Will be seeing it again later this week and maybe over the week end.

I need to watch it again..Ok time to go play forza 2 is anyone has xbox live hit me up
GettaGlok is my handle


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (NLPJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NLPJetta* »_
LOL im kidding...Yo everyone need to go watch transformers right now









yea imna go c it 2marrow http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_
haha right.....

http://****************.com/smile/emlips.gif http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_*- ATTENTION -
I would like to have all the girls post their favorite picture of their dub under their vortex name.
Im gonna update the original post in this thread and add pictures of the dubs the girls own that post in this thread







*
thanks guys,
http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif Gix

Heres my fav Pic of my Dub








C.J











_Modified by C.J at 6:45 PM 7-3-2007_


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (NLPJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aamalinowski* »_
kenny will be, not me though i'm an hour away. 









keep an eye out for me, you know what i mean


_Quote, originally posted by *NLPJetta* »_
You going to erics gix?

naah guys







im not goin ...
im an hour away too plus i dunno where he lives







sorrie


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (C.J)*

thanks C.J. !!! http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif








imna post it up under the main post in a min








u can always update ur pic ... juss let me know


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_thanks C.J. !!! http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif








imna post it up under the main post in a min








u can always update ur pic ... juss let me know









NP Gix.
Will be checking out the 1st page to see the rides http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mk2eurogirl (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (C.J)*

nice pix http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

original post updated








i still need pix from all the other girls bc i dunno which pic they would prefer on the front page .... so whenever you guys are ready juss lemme know


----------



## aamalinowski (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_original post updated








i still need pix from all the other girls bc i dunno which pic they would prefer on the front page .... so whenever you guys are ready juss lemme know









when i get mine i'll take some pics.

they look good.


----------



## mk2eurogirl (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_original post updated








i still need pix from all the other girls bc i dunno which pic they would prefer on the front page .... so whenever you guys are ready juss lemme know









nice ill get you one


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (mk2eurogirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aamalinowski* »_
when i get mine i'll take some pics.

they look good.

if you want i can take sum on friday










_Quote, originally posted by *mk2eurogirl* »_
nice ill get you one









whenever ya get a chance girl


----------



## aamalinowski (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

if i have it by then
























_Modified by aamalinowski at 9:28 PM 7-3-2007_


----------



## mk2eurogirl (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (aamalinowski)*

this one please


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

We got some pretty nice dubs. Im proud of us Gals


----------



## mk2eurogirl (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_We got some pretty nice dubs. Im proud of us Gals









hehe....


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

okie !! gotcha in there too


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (aamalinowski)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aamalinowski* »_if i have it by then























well whenever








ill give ur baby a photoshoot


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

Aww come on gix...He lives like right down the street from dnd


----------



## mk2eurogirl (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_okie !! gotcha in there too









nice i think i like that pix. lol.


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

i wish i could hun ....








i honestly HATE rt18 and me drivin there = disaster .... ill come by next time when im a lil nit more local than today







http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (mk2eurogirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2eurogirl* »_
nice i think i like that pix. lol. 

like i said if u find/take a better one i'll swap em @ ur request


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_i wish i could hun ....








i honestly HATE rt18 and me drivin there = disaster .... ill come by next time when im a lil nit more local than today







http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif

fine :heartbreak: Damn didnt work


----------



## mk2eurogirl (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (NLPJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NLPJetta* »_
fine :heartbreak: Damn didnt work

LOL :heartbreak:!!!!


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (NLPJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NLPJetta* »_
fine :heartbreak: Damn didnt work


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (mk2eurogirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2eurogirl* »_
LOL :heartbreak:!!!!

Good one right lol


----------



## mk2eurogirl (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (NLPJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NLPJetta* »_
Good one right lol 

they should have more icons like.. i'd hit that.. LOL... ouch!! things like that LOL


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (mk2eurogirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2eurogirl* »_
they should have more icons like.. i'd hit that.. LOL... ouch!! things like that LOL

Tru but vortex is beat...Alright ladies party time for me...Going to pick up my lady friend...Hopefully this one doesn't play head games like the last one...Talk to you ladies later...Dont miss me to much lol


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

i never miss u glok ... i deal w u enuff at g2gs







haha
k dude have fun @ the partay







n drive safe http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

I will i got one DUI already i dont need another....http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif
http://****************.com/smile/emlips.gif to all the other ladies


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

okie hun be safe http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
*- ATTENTION -
I would like to have all the girls post their favorite picture of their dub under their vortex name.
Im gonna update the original post in this thread and add pictures of the dubs the girls own that post in this thread







*
thanks guys,
http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif Gix


----------



## aamalinowski (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

i'm soo effin bored..


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

me too








im about 2 go on a beer run








except that i fell asleep in the sun 2day n now i look like a tomato so i have very lil motivation to leave my house lookin like that


----------



## aamalinowski (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

lol, your soo tan though how do you burn?


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

Falling asleep in the sun sucks for sure


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (aamalinowski)*

i wasnt tan ... it was all bronzers








but now ... ugh ... im beat red








n i really didnt think i was gonna burn either








yea fallin asleep in the sun = the suck


----------



## aamalinowski (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_i wasnt tan ... it was all bronzers








but now ... ugh ... im beat red








n i really didnt think i was gonna burn either








yea fallin asleep in the sun = the suck


okay you've been online all day and havn't been on myspace i know you hate it and all but i demand you go on and add me. cause i requested you like 3 days ago.


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

hahahahahaha im sorrie !! http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif
lmao








yea its been forever since ive been on there ... i think imna go on 2marrow n clean that mess up








cuz right now imna run to a local pub cuz my best friend juss called me n wants to see me so imna drop in.
i wont be long so guys, dont miss me too much


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*









there is my current fav pic


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

i love what you've done with your car. the front just loooks mean! in a good way


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

*Re: (pumagurlvw8)*

now i have an excuse to take more pictures!







happy 4th


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

Happy 4th of July Neighbors



















_Modified by C.J at 12:12 AM 7-4-2007_


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

now ur picky no workie!


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (pumagurlvw8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pumagurlvw8* »_now ur picky no workie!

Yeah thx, stupid link didnt wanna copy properly
Fixed though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (C.J)*

Gloktimus Prime in the house lol...I miss Amanda


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

HAPPY EFFIN 4TH OF JULY CHIKAZ !!!
(n dudes







)
tania - pic updated







altho i think it could have came out so much better








u need to call me next time ur in jerz ... i missed out on that monday after the show bc i slept till really late in the afternoon n then got caught up in errands


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_HAPPY EFFIN 4TH OF JULY CHIKAZ !!!
(n dudes







)
tania - pic updated







altho i think it could have came out so much better








u need to call me next time ur in jerz ... i missed out on that monday after the show bc i slept till really late in the afternoon n then got caught up in errands









_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_HAPPY EFFIN 4TH OF JULY CHIKAZ !!!
(n dudes







)
tania - pic updated








altho i think it could have came out so much better








u need to call me next time ur in jerz ... i missed out on that monday after the show bc i slept till really late in the afternoon n then got caught up in errands









Gix i will post a picture when i get my wheels on








TODAY IS MY B-DAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Everyone have a safe and happy 4th of July


----------



## DubsportGTI (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_Happy 4th of July Neighbors
















_Modified by C.J at 12:12 AM 7-4-2007_

uhhh.
happy fourth of july to you too!
Au Canada!


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (DubsportGTI)*

Happy 4th people may you get smashed and have fun


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

I should be smashed by around 2-3PM this afternoon. Extended leave of absence FTW!!! :lol:


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (C.J)*

Nice...Hey do you know who you have to email or pm to change you name???


----------



## mk2eurogirl (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (NLPJetta)*

went surfing today..


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

*Re: (mk2eurogirl)*

i love holidays, a good excuse to be wasted. . most likly see u guys tomorrow







more like tomorrw afternoon


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
Gix i will post a picture when i get my wheels on








TODAY IS MY B-DAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Everyone have a safe and happy 4th of July























WOOHOO !!!
HAPPY BIRTHDAY !!!


























































yea girl i cant wait 2 see ur car w the new wheels on ! WOOHOO !!


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_Happy 4th of July Neighbors
















_Modified by C.J at 12:12 AM 7-4-2007_

awe








thanks CJ !! http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

Sup ladies


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
awe








thanks CJ !! http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif

I loved celebrating the 4th of July while I lived in the US. Was Awesome!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (pumagurlvw8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_I should be smashed by around 2-3PM this afternoon. Extended leave of absence FTW!!! :lol:

muahahaha



















_Quote, originally posted by *mk2eurogirl* »_went surfing today..

lucky !








the weather here sucks .... its cloudy n looks like rain .... so much for the beach plans









_Quote, originally posted by *pumagurlvw8* »_i love holidays, a good excuse to be wasted. . most likly see u guys tomorrow







more like tomorrw afternoon









hahaha







same here 
btw ! post up ur fave pic of ur dub so i can add it to the original post in this thread


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_
I loved celebrating the 4th of July while I lived in the US. Was Awesome!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

yea its a great excuse to get drunk w friends n have the day off to shoot off fireworks


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

Whats going on for tonight people....Im trying ot party


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

r u still drunk ??


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

bitch moment
so im trying to fix my door panels in my caR, and there shhat to begin with. so im so frustrated to the point where ive given up. 
i took the panel threw half way acrossed my driveway and said
"i cant take this fing shhat" than i spiled my last smnioff while is a pissy rage









had to fix my grammer becuase im hyper



_Modified by pumagurlvw8 at 10:26 AM 7-4-2007_


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (pumagurlvw8)*

i have a short fuse too when it comes to stuff like that








workin on cars can be a PITA sometimes and its even worse when its sumthing simple n stupid http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
make a run 4 more smirnoff n juss chillax 2 day


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (pumagurlvw8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pumagurlvw8* »_bitch moment
so im trying to fix my door panels in my caR, and there shhat to begin with. so im so frustrated to the point where ive given up. 
i took the panel threw half way acrossed my driveway and said
"i cant take this fing shhat" than i spiled my last smnioff while is a pissy rage









had to fix my grammer becuase im hyper

LOL. Dont you love it when your car doesnt want to cooperate with you!!!! Im the same way, I throw things around when it doesnt work or giving me a hard time. 
But shouldnt be spilling the alcohol


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_r u still drunk ??










Nah i think i type better when im drunk sauce lol....


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (NLPJetta)*

hahahaha yea i think im a better speller too








*- ATTENTION -
I would like to have all the girls post their favorite picture of their dub under their vortex name.
Im gonna update the original post in this thread and add pictures of the dubs the girls own that post in this thread







*
thanks guys,
http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif Gix


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

Weeeee dunk poste. appy 4th july gils


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_Weeeee dunk poste. appy 4th july gils










CJ's DRUNK HAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

mybe sik in the moning drink mixng not godo... but tast sooo good.


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_mybe sik in the moning drink mixng not godo... but tast sooo good.









Who cares drink up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

LMFAO !!!!








thats great !! PARTAAY ON CJ !!! WOOT WOOT !!


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

goood thin i dont worke tomorow. time fore drinkrefole


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

hahahahaha


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

Woooo bet movi eever!!!!
Autobuts tranform!!!
Deceticons destoys!!!


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

damn CJ ur on a roll 2day















i almost dont wanna leave my computer bc this is so funny hahaha


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (C.J)*

whats up ladies?


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

nick !!








post up pix of ur candy white golf !!


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

appy time, gote some leftover firewok maib could shoote some up later toniht. would be awsome :tu:


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

i lov candy wite







. I wana cee too


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_nick !!








post up pix of ur candy white golf !!

i got too much reading to do


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

shut up n post em


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_shut up n post em









when im done reading the last 2 pages of posting


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

ur an idiot


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

lol u guys are funy


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_ur an idiot









why is that?


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

cuz ur going thru all my posts within the last 2days to see if i posted anything "bad"







thats y im calling u an idiot
now post the damn golf pictures


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_cuz ur going thru all my posts within the last 2days to see if i posted anything "bad"







thats y im calling u an idiot
now post the damn golf pictures









3 days


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_appy time, gote some leftover firewok maib could shoote some up later toniht. would be awsome :tu:

hahhahahahahaha oh man cj your awesome


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

hahaha i know she has me rollin here in laughter hahaha i wish i was bombed like her







haha


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

I havnt drank muche lateli so i wase due for some drinks. got good company and eatin, maybe go out and fire them firewokr and might get lucky tonigt too if i dont sleep first, im stoked abut tht


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

haha







great to hear ur havin fun girl !!! *high fives*
well imna b headin out soon too







dunno if ill b able to bless this thread w sum drunk posts but i hope every1 has a good n safe night http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

Where you going gix?


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

woooohooo gong to shot firworks wit hsome friends. PORTY YO!!!!!


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (C.J)*

Your still drunk cj god damn i wish i was partying with you today....I got shot with a fire work today lol it was great


----------



## breane24 (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: (NLPJetta)*

My name is: Bre. 
I'm 19. 
I just bought my second volkswagen.
It's a 91 a2(mk2) vr6. 















(The red mk5 is my boyfriend's car.)


----------



## aamalinowski (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: (breane24)*

i feel sooo sickkk. yuck.


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

*Re: (breane24)*










im bringing more mk2's








love it bre
but def throw a weekend banger, and i will so take off a weekend and come on down
















and for gixxs:








thats the best that i got. i need to invest in a better digital








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by pumagurlvw8 at 8:34 AM 7-5-2007_


_Modified by pumagurlvw8 at 10:13 AM 7-5-2007_


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

*Re: (aamalinowski)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aamalinowski* »_i feel sooo sickkk. yuck.








how was ur 4th??


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (breane24)*


_Quote, originally posted by *breane24* »_My name is: Bre. 
It's a 91 a2(mk2) vr6.

Welcome to the lounge Bre







, sweet lookin' MkII http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_
Welcome to the lounge Bre







, sweet lookin' MkII http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Well well if it isn't our favorite Canadian drunk poster lol


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (NLPJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NLPJetta* »_
Well well if it isn't our favorite Canadian drunk poster lol






























Ummm not quite sure what your referring to, but my 4th of July was awesome.


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (C.J)*

good morning ladies....and Glok


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_Weeeee dunk poste. appy 4th july gils









Look at the top of the last page lol..Whats up nick


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (NLPJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NLPJetta* »_
Look at the top of the last page lol..Whats up nick

i woke up before 12 today


----------



## mk2eurogirl (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*

saw transformers it was pretty dope! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (mk2eurogirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2eurogirl* »_saw transformers it was pretty dope! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Best movie in years!!!!


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (mk2eurogirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2eurogirl* »_saw transformers it was pretty dope! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Best movie since 300...
Dude the world is going to end nick got up before noon


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (NLPJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NLPJetta* »_
Look at the top of the last page lol..








Hehe, I dont quite remember that. *blush* Sorry guys for the drunk posts.








That would explain me waking up at my friends place. I do recall bits and pieces though and the cops taking the fireworks from us. Im sure ill hear about it more as the day unfolds.







But I did have a blast from what i remember.


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (C.J)*

Dont worry it was awesomely funny you kept gixxie busy for hours lol


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (NLPJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NLPJetta* »_
Best movie since 300...
Dude the world is going to end nick got up before noon






























i might have to go see it this weekend http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

Glad to hear I was of great entertainment to you guys lol. I have to say my spelling really sucked.


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_Glad to hear I was of great entertainment to you guys lol. I have to say my spelling really sucked.

It happens...
I think everyone need to go watch Transformers....The movie has inspired many people lol....Like with the help of booze it made make give me my new nickname which will be my vortex name pretty soon...Gloktimus Prime...And an idea for my europlate lol G Prime lol...So as you can see this movie is really awesome


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (NLPJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NLPJetta* »_
It happens...
I think everyone need to go watch Transformers....The movie has inspired many people lol....Like with the help of booze it made make give me my new nickname which will be my vortex name pretty soon...Gloktimus Prime...And an idea for my europlate lol G Prime lol...So as you can see this movie is really awesome

Hehe thats pretty good. I know ill be seeing it again over the week end. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_
Hehe thats pretty good. I know ill be seeing it again over the week end. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

x2...Alright im going back to playing forza 2...See you peoples laterz


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (NLPJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NLPJetta* »_
x2...Alright im going back to playing forza 2...See you peoples laterz

Have fun http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: (NLPJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NLPJetta* »_
It happens...
I think everyone need to go watch Transformers....The movie has inspired many people lol....Like with the help of booze it made make give me my new nickname which will be my vortex name pretty soon...Gloktimus Prime...And an idea for my europlate lol G Prime lol...So as you can see this movie is really awesome

yooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!
we saw transformers last night...holy *****, that movie was insane.
the graphics were unbelievable! i thought the same thing when i was watching the movie....."someone is going to use the transformers as a theme for their car, i know i'll see it at waterfest" lol....


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MissVeeDub* »_
yooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!
we saw transformers last night...holy *****, that movie was insane.
the graphics were unbelievable! i thought the same thing when i was watching the movie....."someone is going to use the transformers as a theme for their car, i know i'll see it at waterfest" lol....

giving me last minute ideas?


----------



## dubalishus (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: (BMPolska)*

hello everyone. i just got back from the mountains...it feels good to be back in civilization


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

you got alot of catching up to do lol


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

*Re: (pumagurlvw8)*

story time:
i was cruisn on a back road when my front bumper came off and a ran over it
the end








moral of the story: go buy european smalls since the bumpers broken.


----------



## dubalishus (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: (pumagurlvw8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pumagurlvw8* »_you got alot of catching up to do lol

i was only gone for 3 days and i just browsed through the couple of pages that i missed. so im all caught up lol.


----------



## mk2eurogirl (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (pumagurlvw8)*

i liked it a lot, i thought die hard was really good. but i think they are going to make a transformers 2! i can feel it!


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (pumagurlvw8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pumagurlvw8* »_story time:
i was cruisn on a back road when my front bumper came off and a ran over it
the end








moral of the story: go buy european smalls since the bumpers broken.

That sucks








I would of been so mad, but then happy in the prospect of getting a new bumper. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mk2eurogirl (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (pumagurlvw8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pumagurlvw8* »_story time:
i was cruisn on a back road when my front bumper came off and a ran over it
the end








moral of the story: go buy european smalls since the bumpers broken.

what do you mean your bumper fell off? was it ever on correctly?


----------



## breane24 (Feb 8, 2007)

Nah, if she's lowered.. She could have just hit something pretty hard.. and it cracked from the inside out. Happened to a buddy of mine. Except, his vr lip went with it.. Pretty tragedic. 
I actually need a rear view mirror for my car. I've got all I need to make my mk2 ac work lines and all. Just gotta get back down to florida to work on it.. before I drive it back to sc.. That's provided that I am allowed to get my license here in SC.. after getting caught with a beginners permit. hahah OPPS.. 
if I'm not allowed to get my license here.. I'll just go back home to florida.. use my resis-i-dency(sp) ((since I'm military)) and get it in florida..... But... for now. My baby 'miss em' is in florida... So, I drive my boyfriends mk5 jetta ---when he lets me.


_Modified by breane24 at 11:08 AM 7-5-2007_


----------



## mk2eurogirl (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (breane24)*









never had a bumper fall off. slammed.


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

so here the deal the plastic clips that conect the small bumpers to the car is week on one side. . if i hit a bump it moves to one side. . hit another the bumper comes off
so i just got out my car threw the bumper in the back seat and was on my way. . 
no bumper stylez. . it better than the fuss about big and small bumpers!!


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

off to work
see yah tomorrow


----------



## mk2eurogirl (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (pumagurlvw8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pumagurlvw8* »_so here the deal the plastic clips that conect the small bumpers to the car is week on one side. . if i hit a bump it moves to one side. . hit another the bumper comes off
so i just got out my car threw the bumper in the back seat and was on my way. . 
no bumper stylez. . it better than the fuss about big and small bumpers!!

awww well just try to replace to clips see if that works


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (pumagurlvw8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pumagurlvw8* »_so here the deal the plastic clips that conect the small bumpers to the car is week on one side. . if i hit a bump it moves to one side. . hit another the bumper comes off
so i just got out my car threw the bumper in the back seat and was on my way. . 
no bumper stylez. . it better than the fuss about big and small bumpers!!

my big bumpers have lag bolts holding them on the car. the side mounts are notoriously weak and broke. you can't really see unless you're looking for it. either way, big bumpers are the way to go.


----------



## breane24 (Feb 8, 2007)

big bumpers .. couldn't agreeeee more. 
Hey, btw... nice drop mk2eurogirl. What wheels are those? If you don't mind me asking. 
I'm putting my fat fives ... I like the way some bbs's look though. Although, that would be a 'very common' route to take. Would you not agree? How many people do fat fives on mk2's?? NOT MANY.. cuz not many have vr's; yet alone the five lug conversion...


----------



## mk2eurogirl (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (breane24)*


_Quote, originally posted by *breane24* »_big bumpers .. couldn't agreeeee more. 
Hey, btw... nice drop mk2eurogirl. What wheels are those? If you don't mind me asking. 
I'm putting my fat fives ... I like the way some bbs's look though. Although, that would be a 'very common' route to take. Would you not agree? How many people do fat fives on mk2's?? NOT MANY.. cuz not many have vr's; yet alone the five lug conversion... 

they are d90's. me and my ex's. flat fives on a mk2? ive never seen it. i think it would look kinda sillly. but who knows. bbs are the common route, but still always great to see, and looks bomb. not a lot of mk2's have five lug coversion. this one does, but thats because of the vr


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (breane24)*


_Quote, originally posted by *breane24* »_big bumpers .. couldn't agreeeee more. 
Hey, btw... nice drop mk2eurogirl. What wheels are those? If you don't mind me asking. 
I'm putting my fat fives ... I like the way some bbs's look though. Although, that would be a 'very common' route to take. Would you not agree? How many people do fat fives on mk2's?? NOT MANY.. cuz not many have vr's; yet alone the five lug conversion... 

most people won't run 17's on a mk2 vr. they already have so much weight in the nose, having to stop a heavy wheel like a fat five is just going to create even more under-steer. i'm sticking with widened 15" steelies for my coupe. performance > looks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mk2eurogirl (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MyCarIsRed* »_
most people won't run 17's on a mk2 vr. they already have so much weight in the nose, having to stop a heavy wheel like a fat five is just going to create even more under-steer. i'm sticking with widened 15" steelies for my coupe. performance > looks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3301475
yeah i cant imagine these on mk2s. i think 17s are too big on mk3s. pretty soon ill be 15x8 all around on mk3.


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (mk2eurogirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2eurogirl* »_
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3301475
yeah i cant imagine these on mk2s. i think 17s are too big on mk3s. pretty soon ill be 15x8 all around on mk3. 

i have monte carlos on my girlfriends mk3 gti. they look nice, but they are a bit heavy. mk2 has an even smaller overall tire diameter so you'll be running a 30 series tire. i couldn't get away with that with roads around here. i just bent the tirerod in the gti by hitting a pothole on the highway at 70mph. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## breane24 (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: (mk2eurogirl)*









DROOL ~!


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (breane24)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2eurogirl* »_i liked it a lot, i thought die hard was really good. but i think they are going to make a transformers 2! i can feel it! 

I dont think theyre going too...I mean they could...I could go into detail about how they could but not without ruining the movie for people who havent watch it yet

_Quote, originally posted by *dubalishus* »_hello everyone. i just got back from the mountains...it feels good to be back in civilization









YAYAYA MY BUDDIES BACK!!! http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## mvw1.8t (Jul 5, 2007)

*ladies*

you girls have great taste in cars .im lovn it


----------



## mvw1.8t (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: (DonnaMarie)*

o yea lovin the v dubs


----------



## dubalishus (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: ladies (mvw1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mvw1.8t* »_you girls have great taste in cars .im lovn it









girls have great taste in everything


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: ladies (dubalishus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubalishus* »_
girls have great taste in everything









I know you do lol http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (breane24)*


_Quote, originally posted by *breane24* »_








DROOL ~!






















How low can you go!!!


----------



## dubalishus (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: (mk2eurogirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2eurogirl* »_
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3301475
yeah i cant imagine these on mk2s. i think 17s are too big on mk3s. pretty soon ill be 15x8 all around on mk3. 

i think for mk3 16x 8/9s look good and mk2s look good on a 15-16x8---oh and fat fives on mk2 looks gross.


----------



## mk2eurogirl (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (breane24)*


_Quote, originally posted by *breane24* »_








DROOL ~!

dude tucking 17's and you can never be slammed. i think they look too modern for the car. im not feelings it


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

For sure the rims dont go with the car, but thats a wicked drop. I could see some powder coated deep dish on that dub would just be sick


----------



## mk2eurogirl (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_For sure the rims dont go with the car, but thats a wicked drop. I could see some powder coated deep dish on that dub would just be sick

wheelzzz lol! drop is nice though!


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (mk2eurogirl)*


----------



## DubsportGTI (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: (breane24)*


_Quote, originally posted by *breane24* »_








DROOL ~!

You see, that car looks dope... but,
I would NEVER drive a dub I couldnt tuck into a turn at 80+mph. Dont see it happening with that bad boy. Im too much of a track SLU+ I guess... and I'm not talking about drags. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
The day a "mod" impedes my ability to go, turn, or stop as fast as I can, it comes off. No accidents ever in 9 years of driving, must be doin something right. Even considering that, most of my friends and family refuse to ride with me.










_Modified by DubsportGTI at 5:49 AM 7-6-2007_


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

*Re: (DubsportGTI)*

i drankl a bunch tonite
i love love love you guys
nite http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## breane24 (Feb 8, 2007)

I'd sell the tt wheels if I could get a good trade. But no one is going to equally want to trade a pair of BBS's for fat fives. 
Inless, the BBS's have ****loads of curbage and need some serious polishing. As for my fat fives, they're already polished and on a brand new pair of tires.


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (breane24)*


_Quote, originally posted by *breane24* »_I'd sell the tt wheels if I could get a good trade. But no one is going to equally want to trade a pair of BBS's for fat fives. 
Inless, the BBS's have ****loads of curbage and need some serious polishing. As for my fat fives, they're already polished and on a brand new pair of tires.

borbet = the cheap mans bbs








i'm not a huge fan of most borbet wheels but they have some that are nice. don't limit yourself to bbs. to be honest, they're sorta played out. I probably wouldn't be saying that if i could afford them, but there are a lot of nice lightweight wheels out there for a fraction of what you're going to pay for bbs's.


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_





















How low can you go!!!









Not low enough


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (NLPJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NLPJetta* »_
Not low enough









Wow thats insane. Couldnt go into anything being that low and road defects HELLO!!!!
Thats crazy low.


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_
Wow thats insane. Couldnt go into anything being that low and road defects HELLO!!!!
Thats crazy low.









Funny thing is that he really doesnt have a problem lol and jersey has some fed up road


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (NLPJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NLPJetta* »_
Funny thing is that he really doesnt have a problem lol and jersey has some fed up road 

Seriously no problems at all ? I been to Jersey a few times and roads arent %100 everywhere. Whats holding his lip ? Is it like titanium reinforced or something lol


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_
Seriously no problems at all ? I been to Jersey a few times and roads arent %100 everywhere. Whats holding his lip ? Is it like titanium reinforced or something lol 

Whatever clips are on there...Well course when theres small bump you hear the lip scrape on the floor but its nothing to serious


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

Thats pretty awesome. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (C.J)*

Yuppers 
New pic of my car peoples


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (NLPJetta)*









What are we supposed to be looking at ?


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (C.J)*

lol my car in the background we were shooting roman candles at it....It was fun...The video is even better
http://s197.photobucket.com/al...0.flv
Im the one that gets shot in the ass lol 


_Modified by NLPJetta at 9:40 AM 7-6-2007_


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (NLPJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NLPJetta* »_lol my car in the background we were shooting roman candles at it....It was fun...The video is even better
http://s197.photobucket.com/al...0.flv
Im the one that gets shot in the ass lol 


LOL


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (NLPJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NLPJetta* »_
Funny thing is that he really doesnt have a problem lol and jersey has some fed up road 

nick was telling me that max broke the lip off his car like 3 days after lowering it. i saw it like a week after and the BRAND NEW lip was pretty much wasted. the whole bottom had been scraped off.


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MyCarIsRed* »_
nick was telling me that max broke the lip off his car like 3 days after lowering it. i saw it like a week after and the BRAND NEW lip was pretty much wasted. the whole bottom had been scraped off.









Yea pretty much lol...But now its in Maine i think


----------



## mk2eurogirl (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (NLPJetta)*

yeah i cracked my brand new lip like not even two hours later. thats dubb'n life for you


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (mk2eurogirl)*

beat sauce


----------



## mk2eurogirl (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (NLPJetta)*

ill have a jetta front tomorrow! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

Nice!!! Want some before and after pics


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (mk2eurogirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2eurogirl* »_ill have a jetta front tomorrow! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

they look so nice on mk iii....JTI's on mk iii are sick


----------



## mk2eurogirl (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (NLPJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NLPJetta* »_
they look so nice on mk iii....JTI's on mk iii are sick


dude im excited! ive been waiting for like a year!


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (mk2eurogirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2eurogirl* »_
dude im excited! ive been waiting for like a year!

Yea i know how you feel...Same with me...And then some guy randomly pmed me and was like i wanna do it and ill come to you and 2 days later i became GettaGlok...But i want my jetta back


----------



## 514rabbit (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: (NLPJetta)*

everytime my ex gf heard the word "DUB" shu puked (excuse me for being rude)... 
did i say my EX ?









I love this thread!


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (514rabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *514rabbit* »_everytime my ex gf heard the word "DUB" shu puked (excuse me for being rude)... 
did i say my EX ?









I love this thread!

i get it lol i think


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (514rabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *514rabbit* »_everytime my ex gf heard the word "DUB" shu puked (excuse me for being rude)... 
did i say my EX ?









I love this thread!

LOL good thing shes an ex then


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (C.J)*

Tru sauce...


----------



## VentoVR6Girl (May 16, 2000)

*Re: (NLPJetta)*

Just stumbled across this thread, thought I'd say hello








Hello!


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (VentoVR6Girl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VentoVR6Girl* »_Just stumbled across this thread, thought I'd say hello








Hello!









Well hello.
Im Cynthia drunken Canadian girl http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_
Well hello.
Im Cynthia drunken Canadian girl http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

hahaha
Im Gloktimus Prime... The kool guy thats allowed to hang out in here...


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (NLPJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NLPJetta* »_
hahaha
Im Gloktimus Prime... The kool guy thats allowed to hang out in here...

we've sort of got that corner of maket.


----------



## mk2eurogirl (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*

this thread is insane


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (mk2eurogirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2eurogirl* »_this thread is insane









x2


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

i am so fn bored.......proof ^


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MissVeeDub* »_








i am so fn bored.......proof ^

Looks like an e3o parked next to you...Hot pic


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

nope. good ol'mk2 gti.


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

Thats a cool picture effect. I like http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MissVeeDub* »_nope. good ol'mk2 gti.

figured as much....Iml lovn the pic tho


----------



## mk2eurogirl (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (NLPJetta)*

dude i suck at photoshopp


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (mk2eurogirl)*

I dont even have photoshop thats how good i am at it


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

thanks CJ and thank NLP








i'm actually using picasa. it's quicker and almost like cheating lol


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*

whats up guys? ladies? whatever
boring friday night


_Modified by pumagurlvw8 at 8:41 PM 7-6-2007_


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: (pumagurlvw8)*

boring is an understatement on my end...holy christ


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

No entertainment on my end. Im not drunk tonight.


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MissVeeDub* »_boring is an understatement on my end...holy christ









whats up? why are u bored too


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: (pumagurlvw8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pumagurlvw8* »_
whats up? why are u bored too


nothing much...thats the problem. i have watched every damn episode of CSI:Miami, Forensic Files, Intervention, and the idiotic My super sweet sixteen....


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*

Well for those of you ladies that are near nj and wanna swing by a party thats on theres gunna be one at my buddies house...Since we rocked out on tuesday and wednesday might as well rock out on saturday...So pm me if you wanna come


----------



## khill888 (Jul 7, 2007)

bored too.


----------



## dubalishus (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: (khill888)*

good morning ladies.


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (breane24)*


_Quote, originally posted by *breane24* »_My name is: Bre. 
I'm 19. 
I just bought my second volkswagen.
It's a 91 a2(mk2) vr6. 















(The red mk5 is my boyfriend's car.)

welcome bre








i know im a bit late but thats cuz ive been away for a few days ....








post up ur fave pic of ur dub so i can add ya to the original post of this thread


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

Morning Ladies and the guys in the lounge!!!


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_Glad to hear I was of great entertainment to you guys lol. I have to say my spelling really sucked.

lmao







ur spelling was the best part


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
lmao







ur spelling was the best part

*Blush* I presume it was a tad funny after reading my posts, couldnt understand what I was typing for most art.
Maybe Ill drunk post tonight again. Its a friends bday and were going out for food & drinks and Im not the Designated Driver


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MissVeeDub* »_








i am so fn bored.......proof ^

love the pic tania !!! http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif








imna go 4 a shoot 2nite .... i gotta get a new pic thread to clebrate my 10k posts in














WOOHOO !!!


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (VentoVR6Girl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *514rabbit* »_everytime my ex gf heard the word "DUB" shu puked (excuse me for being rude)... 
did i say my EX ?









I love this thread!

those r better off being the EXs










_Quote, originally posted by *VentoVR6Girl* »_Just stumbled across this thread, thought I'd say hello








Hello!









hi








got pix of the dub


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

10000 posts!!!!!


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_
*Blush* I presume it was a tad funny after reading my posts, couldnt understand what I was typing for most art.
Maybe Ill drunk post tonight again. Its a friends bday and were going out for food & drinks and Im not the Designated Driver









hahahaha girl ... those posts were awesome








me n a few of my friends are plannin on goin up to Canada sumtime b4 this summer ends ... but when i get up there ill know who 2 call 4 the party scoop


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_10000 posts!!!!!
















yup







im gettin up there


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

my routine bump of my notice ....
*- ATTENTION -
I would like to have all the girls post their favorite picture of their dub under their vortex name.
Im gonna update the original post in this thread and add pictures of the dubs the girls own that post in this thread







*
thanks guys,
http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif Gix


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

Ill be happy if I make it to 500 posts. I better start drinking some more. :lol:


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
yup







im gettin up there









You still got some catching up to do Gix lol


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (NLPJetta)*









Member Since
*11-30-2005*
10817 posts 
<
Member Since
*3-9-2006*
9618 posts

i think im doin good enuff


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

tru but remember i had GettaGlok for a while to that had 4000 some odd post lol...Whatever doesnt matter lol


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

na na na na na


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_na na na na na









Listen gix one day im going to seriously pick you up and beat people with you lol...Thats going to be fun lol..


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)




----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (NLPJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NLPJetta* »_
Listen gix one day im going to seriously pick you up and beat people with you lol...Thats going to be fun lol..
 
That would be a sight to see.


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_









You know you http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif Gix....You had fun last night even though i was making fun of you


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_ 
That would be a sight to see.









gixxie said she wanted pics of the girls and their cars.....not a pic of glok


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_
gixxie said she wanted pics of the girls and their cars.....not a pic of glok









I was waiting for that ass lol


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (NLPJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NLPJetta* »_
I was waiting for that ass lol


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (NLPJetta)*


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

hahahaha


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

bastards


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)




----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (C.J)*

I happy i getting drunk today


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (NLPJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NLPJetta* »_I happy i getting drunk today

Right on!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I might get drunk as well tonight, but will see.


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_
Right on!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I might get drunk as well tonight, but will see.









i might have to be on vortex later to see some of these drunken posts


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (C.J)*

hopefully i can drink 2nite too








i juss got really aggravated w my family


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_hopefully i can drink 2nite too








i juss got really aggravated w my family









like i told ya before, find out whats going on and we go http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_
i might have to be on vortex later to see some of these drunken posts









No doubt!!!


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_hopefully i can drink 2nite too








i juss got really aggravated w my family









im going to my friends going away party, food, lots of drinks and a moon walker(one of thoes big blow up jummpy things that the rent for kids)
we got one and were all 18+


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (pumagurlvw8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pumagurlvw8* »_
im going to my friends going away party, food, lots of drinks and a moon walker(one of thoes big blow up jummpy things that the rent for kids)
we got one and were all 18+






























Take some pics!!!!!!


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_
like i told ya before, find out whats going on and we go http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

come up n we can always hit up midnight
















_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_
No doubt!!!


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

hmmmm


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

correcton: its called a moon bounce








this ones a preddy castle


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (pumagurlvw8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pumagurlvw8* »_correcton: its called a moon bounce








this ones a preddy castle









LOL Awesome there is one at the fair in town. Take some pics, always funny drunk people on bouncing things.


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

*Re: (C.J)*

sure thing


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_hmmmm

















pfffft, none of them even compare to the Hoff


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)




----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

hahahahahahaha


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

hahaha thoes dogs look just as rinkly as him!








dude i saw a tv show on him and he has his own tea shirts, say the hoff and saying that run along thoes lines! i want one so bad


_Modified by pumagurlvw8 at 10:29 AM 7-7-2007_


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (pumagurlvw8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pumagurlvw8* »_hahaha thoes dogs look just as rinkly as him!










I think thats the point there trying to make with him and the sharpee dogs lol
Kinda looks like hes giving it to the dog though








Page 160 is Mine


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (pumagurlvw8)*


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_my routine bump of my notice ....
*- ATTENTION -
I would like to have all the girls post their favorite picture of their dub under their vortex name.
Im gonna update the original post in this thread and add pictures of the dubs the girls own that post in this thread







*
thanks guys,
http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif Gix


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

ok here my pic....im the one in the middle








and heres the ride


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*






















u so stupid hahaha


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_hopefully i can drink 2nite too








i juss got really aggravated w my family









Come down to dereks house and drink we gunna be partying up tonight sauce


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

no


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

why not


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (NLPJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NLPJetta* »_
Come down to dereks house and drink we gunna be partying up tonight sauce

what is up with your "sauce" in every post you make


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_
what is up with your "sauce" in every post you make









i dont know man....It just happens


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (NLPJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NLPJetta* »_why not

i have my reasons http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
nothing to do w u or anything ....


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
i have my reasons http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
nothing to do w u or anything .... 























Ok if you say so


----------



## scrubs_barbie (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_my routine bump of my notice ....
*- ATTENTION -
I would like to have all the girls post their favorite picture of their dub under their vortex name.
Im gonna update the original post in this thread and add pictures of the dubs the girls own that post in this thread







*
thanks guys,
http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif Gix

here you go gixxie: still stock in this pic but i still http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif it








favorite pic of my car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (scrubs_barbie)*

Look at the cute rabbit. I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif it


----------



## scrubs_barbie (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: (C.J)*

heh thanks. now has a 5" stubby antenna and black grill.


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (scrubs_barbie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scrubs_barbie* »_
here you go gixxie: still stock in this pic but i still http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif it








favorite pic of my car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

thanks








main post updated again


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

did you put my pic up there yet?


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

Gix I love them Fat 5's on ur GTi http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Edit: Polished Fat 5's FTW!!!!


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_did you put my pic up there yet?









...







....


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_Gix I love them Fat 5's on ur GTi http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Edit: Polished Fat 5's FTW!!!!









thanks girl !








between 2 jobs it took me 3 months to polish em to make them look like that .... glad you like em


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
thanks girl !








between 2 jobs it took me 3 months to polish em to make them look like that .... glad you like em









3 months ??? Wow!!! Congrats on a job well done. The best mods are usually the ones we done ourselves or put on our cars








Im looking into polishing the bolts on my rims, you know what stuff I need to get it done ? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_
3 months ??? Wow!!! Congrats on a job well done. The best mods are usually the ones we done ourselves or put on our cars








Im looking into polishing the bolts on my rims, you know what stuff I need to get it done ? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

just sandpaper and metal polish http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_
just sandpaper and metal polish http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Might be a challenge to sandpaper bolts lol


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (C.J)*

ugh ... bolts ??! thats gonna be a PITA ill tell ya right now ....








u can go to like autozone or pep boys n get sand paper ... id say start off with about 200 grit n move all the way up to 2000 grit .... but it depends how rough the bolts are ... wet sanding em would be your best bet http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

for bolts i would use a dremel, quick and easy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

Right on, might go about it at some point.


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

POLSKA !!!!








for the love of GOD !!! can u PLEASE post ur ur candy white already !!!


----------



## breane24 (Feb 8, 2007)

sent an im with a link to a pic of my vr.


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (breane24)*


_Quote, originally posted by *breane24* »_sent an im with a link to a pic of my vr.

updated








thanks girl !!







http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## breane24 (Feb 8, 2007)

gave you a link to look at my ex. emily. She's a bitch. No **** she's in the junk yards now for the dirty scums of america to pick on.


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (breane24)*


_Quote, originally posted by *breane24* »_gave you a link to look at my ex. emily. She's a bitch. No **** she's in the junk yards now for the dirty scums of america to pick on.

Do I hear a tone of bitterness ? Bad ex!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_POLSKA !!!!








for the love of GOD !!! can u PLEASE post ur ur candy white already !!!









i was trying to find pics but they were all on my old computer that crashed








the only 2 i have...


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_
Do I hear a tone of bitterness ? Bad ex!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

its her crashed Ex
















w fat 5s


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)




----------



## x0xGTix0x (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: (C.J)*

hi ladies! haven't been in here in a while


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (x0xGTix0x)*

Hi








PAGE 161 is Mine!!!!


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (x0xGTix0x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x0xGTix0x* »_hi ladies! haven't been in here in a while 

KAREN !!!








wtf !! uve been MIA








girl ! post up ur most favorite pic of ur dub !! im updating the original post of this thread by adding the dubs that we all drive


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

my routine bump of my notice .... juss keepin it up top








*- ATTENTION -
I would like to have all the girls post their favorite picture of their dub under their vortex name.
Im gonna update the original post in this thread and add pictures of the dubs the girls own that post in this thread







*
thanks guys,
http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif Gix


----------



## x0xGTix0x (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
KAREN !!!








wtf !! uve been MIA








girl ! post up ur most favorite pic of ur dub !! im updating the original post of this thread by adding the dubs that we all drive









haha yea i kno... work is kickin my ass but i need the money to pay off the ticket at court that i got last week








but... when i get home i will.. i'm leavin work soon just go on myspace n pick one if u want lol


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

Damn you people and your myspace accounts LOL


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (x0xGTix0x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x0xGTix0x* »_
haha yea i kno... work is kickin my ass but i need the money to pay off the ticket at court that i got last week








but... when i get home i will.. i'm leavin work soon just go on myspace n pick one if u want lol 

what did u get the ticket for ???








damn that sucks girl ... if u need a good n cheap lawyer i know a really good one juss lemme know http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## x0xGTix0x (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
what did u get the ticket for ???








damn that sucks girl ... if u need a good n cheap lawyer i know a really good one juss lemme know http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

meh its my first ticket so i'll probablly get it dropped.. .i was doin 90 in a 55 and he was being somewhat nice and gave me a careless bc he's like... we'll ur only 20 and u dont need 4 points so i'll give u a careless... like WTF just give me nothing damn it.... so yea... ughhh


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (x0xGTix0x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x0xGTix0x* »_
meh its my first ticket so i'll probablly get it dropped.. .i was doin 90 in a 55 and he was being somewhat nice and gave me a careless bc he's like... we'll ur only 20 and u dont need 4 points so i'll give u a careless... like WTF just give me nothing damn it.... so yea... ughhh 

LMFAO !!!!








my 1st ticket was 90 in a 55 !!!! *high fives*






















except the state trooped actually nailed me w the points







n it was 6 points








but my lawyer got it dropped to a 2point speedin tix n a $100 fine








how much is urs gonna cost u ??


----------



## breane24 (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_
Do I hear a tone of bitterness ? Bad ex!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

She was a money sucking time consuming unrightful b it ch~!yt


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (breane24)*


_Quote, originally posted by *breane24* »_
She was a money sucking time consuming unrightful b it ch~!yt 

Damn that sucks, some are like that. Goldiggers!!!!!


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (breane24)*


_Quote, originally posted by *breane24* »_
She was a money sucking time consuming unrightful b it ch~!yt 








anger is one way of getting over an Ex


----------



## x0xGTix0x (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
LMFAO !!!!








my 1st ticket was 90 in a 55 !!!! *high fives*






















except the state trooped actually nailed me w the points







n it was 6 points








but my lawyer got it dropped to a 2point speedin tix n a $100 fine








how much is urs gonna cost u ??









lol that would have been funny if that was my first ticket... idk i think people said around $400






















i was suppose to go to Cali next week but i had to cancle bc of court and i knew i wouldn't have money for the ticket and my car payment which is due a few days after court


----------



## breane24 (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: (breane24)*

my 1st ticket was proceeded by a 2nd ticket in one day
1) violation of beginners permit
2) failure to yield at right away
The dood was 400 ft away doing 65 in a 25.. Wasn't even at the intersection when it happened... end result..
























So, to trade my totaled vr.. I got...








with a swapped vr.... yeah. eff mk3 http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (x0xGTix0x)*

ugh that really sucks







sorrie 2 hear that chika


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

did you take the fat 5s off the car after u totaled it?


----------



## breane24 (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: (breane24)*

btw.. I still have the wheels.. the magnaflow and some other misc from that car. I'm looking to sell the magna. I don't have the top pipe for it or the cat... We couldn't thife* it fast enough..
Yep. I'm trying to trade the fat fives or sell.


_Modified by breane24 at 7:28 PM 7-7-2007_


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (breane24)*


_Quote, originally posted by *breane24* »_my 1st ticket was proceeded by a 2nd ticket in one day
1) violation of beginners permit
2) failure to yield at right away
The dood was 400 ft away doing 65 in a 25.. Wasn't even at the intersection when it happened... end result..
























So, to trade my totaled vr.. I got...








with a swapped vr.... yeah. eff mk3 http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

ouch brea !!







that sucks too .... but at least ur happy as hell w ur baby now


----------



## x0xGTix0x (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: (breane24)*


_Quote, originally posted by *breane24* »_btw.. I still have the wheels.. the magnaflow and some other misc from that car. I'm looking to sell the magna. I don't have the top pipe for it or the cat... We couldn't thife* it fast enough..
Yep. I'm trying to trade the fat fives or sell.

_Modified by breane24 at 7:28 PM 7-7-2007_

how much do u want for them?


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (breane24)*


_Quote, originally posted by *breane24* »_btw.. I still have the wheels.. the magnaflow and some other misc from that car. I'm looking to sell the magna. I don't have the top pipe for it or the cat... We couldn't thife* it fast enough..
Yep. I'm trying to trade the fat fives or sell.

_Modified by breane24 at 7:28 PM 7-7-2007_

r u goin to waterfest ??







cuz if u are you should bring them cuz u can sell em really quick there http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## x0xGTix0x (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
r u goin to waterfest ??







cuz if u are you should bring them cuz u can sell em really quick there http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

shhhh i want them if its a good price lol 
i need new wheels 
ok ladies.. i'm going to wrap it up here at work and go home... perfect timing since my sidekick is about to die


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (x0xGTix0x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x0xGTix0x* »_
shhhh i want them if its a good price lol 
i need new wheels 
ok ladies.. i'm going to wrap it up here at work and go home... perfect timing since my sidekick is about to die 

u can buy it from her at the show







duh silly !















plus brea can snag a nice cheap set of wheels for her dub there too


----------



## breane24 (Feb 8, 2007)

i have a sidekick tooo.
I'm thinking since I paid about 1k for them.. They're gonna be difficult for me to let go of them .. 
Lately, I've been thinking.... of getting the slicks of the stock wheels.. And going and polishin up the the fat fives real nice.. I won't be attending waterfest... either. As much as I'd love to. I'd probably be butt monkey-ed and no ride. Since my car is in Florida. Since that accident was most recent. I'm still fighting with the dmv about a license... trying to use my I'M IN THE MILITARY edge. If not I'm just going to Florida to get my license. ( I live in South Carolina, where I'm stationed and where the accident happened.)
I figured I won't be able to attend next years waterfest or h20 either. I'll be deployed. So, life is a butt munch.
btw.. the name is 'breane' or 'bre'


_Modified by breane24 at 7:49 PM 7-7-2007_


----------



## breane24 (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: (breane24)*

also I think that we should take those little stars you do... 
and put them in our sigs
something like
http://****************.com/smile/star.gif VIP DUBGIRLS LOUNGE http://****************.com/smile/star.gif 
Maybe, we should look into getting stickers for the cars... doin' something.. Letting the men step back and go.. 
OH ****. 


_Modified by breane24 at 7:53 PM 7-7-2007_


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

righ on, prty was wkced yep i luv partes. wat u guys up to ?


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (C.J)*

some pics from my recent trip to Montreal
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3326430


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

nice pics


----------



## DubsportGTI (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: (breane24)*


_Quote, originally posted by *breane24* »_I figured I won't be able to attend next years waterfest or h20 either. I'll be deployed. So, life is a butt munch.
btw.. the name is 'breane' or 'bre'



PFF. Welcome to my life for the last 3 years


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_nice pics

thanks


----------



## DubsportGTI (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: (x0xGTix0x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x0xGTix0x* »_
i was suppose to go to Cali next week but i had to cancle bc of court and i knew i wouldn't have money for the ticket and my car payment which is due a few days after court









You know, I have a way that you can make some extra cash. Its kind of like the military in a sense that I will OWN you. You cant be afraid of street corners, mullett rocking perverts in 87 blazers with tint, and occaisionally doing some blow with a John if it means he gives you (me) more money. If youre not interested, its too late.... Now hike up that skirt and go get me my I mean your money.


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (breane24)*


_Quote, originally posted by *breane24* »_also I think that we should take those little stars you do... 
and put them in our sigs
something like
http://****************.com/smile/star.gif VIP DUBGIRLS LOUNGE http://****************.com/smile/star.gif 
Maybe, we should look into getting stickers for the cars... doin' something.. Letting the men step back and go.. 
OH ****. 


u know ... i thought about putting that in my sig _but_ it will motivate a whole lotta toolbags to search for what that is and then raid this thread .... again








if we do it it cant say "Dub Girls Lounge" in it .... it would hafta be something diff ... and we cant link it ... as much as i would love to... i cant .... there are certain d'bags on vortex that will come in here n pretend 2 b girls for the sh*ts n giggles and will get this thread locked http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
u cant read the 1st 2pages and it will show ya that the previous thread got locked over b/s http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

this _excludes_ guys that post in this forum on good basis http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

ok imna share a few quick pix i took of my friends audi at our g2g 2 weeks ago ...
haha my 5am pic post








enjoy ....


----------



## blueVdubcutie (Jul 8, 2007)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (x_gixxie_x)*

I like your cars ladies!
Im going to post a picture up of my 2000 Jetta after it had been lowered and had new rims put on it


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

thanks








u can still post it as it stands ... i can always update the pic later on


----------



## x0xGTix0x (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

Morning! off to work... 
hey Gix... when did u hang out with Kris? lol


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (C.J)*

Whats going on ladies http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif
OWNED Gloktimus Prime Stylez 162


----------



## dubalishus (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_my routine bump of my notice .... juss keepin it up top








*- ATTENTION -
I would like to have all the girls post their favorite picture of their dub under their vortex name.
Im gonna update the original post in this thread and add pictures of the dubs the girls own that post in this thread







*
thanks guys,
http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif Gix

went to the nut house yesterday and took some pikchas.


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (dubalishus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubalishus* »_
went to the nut house yesterday and took some pikchas.

Hey buddy http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif where you been i haven't talk to you in a while


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

*Re: (NLPJetta)*

wow, i have picutre of the moon bounce. there not very good! no ones jumping just crashing
but wow i miss like 3 pages in like a day









but im going to waterfest. . im unsure if the jettas coming with or not








Am i special enough to get a dub girls lounge sticker??


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (x0xGTix0x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x0xGTix0x* »_Morning! off to work... 
hey Gix... when did u hang out with Kris? lol

he came to Kean g2g like 2 weeks ago 
it sucked cuz it was raining but when it stopped i snapped those pics for him really quick ... juss my lazy ass didnt edit em till yesterday


----------



## x0xGTix0x (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
he came to Kean g2g like 2 weeks ago 
it sucked cuz it was raining but when it stopped i snapped those pics for him really quick ... juss my lazy ass didnt edit em till yesterday
















sweet http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

Morning Gals!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (dubalishus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubalishus* »_
went to the nut house yesterday and took some pikchas.

















Nice !!!







i updated it w the 1st pic








i wanna keep it 1pic per girl bc i dont wanna turn it into a cluster








but if you would like me to change it to a diff pic just let me know


----------



## dubalishus (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
Nice !!!







i updated it w the 1st pic








i wanna keep it 1pic per girl bc i dont wanna turn it into a cluster








but if you would like me to change it to a diff pic just let me know 

the first pic is good.thats the one i thought you would most likely pic anyway.


----------



## breane24 (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

Hey gals..
Just got out from the junkyard here.. We have a new addition to the retired mk2 scene. A custom passat.. This bright green color very nausing if you ask me. The interior was pretty sweet IMO. Black with green hedges and green buttons. My bf didn't like it. I thought it was classy. Under the hood we found a complete 16v(2l)!! Looked like someoine tried to start dissasmebling(sp) it.. But here's the kicker, in the trunk a complete 16v longblock and all 1.8l.. We called our buddy up hoepfully he will go pick that **** up. Its well worth it!!!
Now, for myself I need a driver side fender for my gti and one g60 fender flare. We started to take the fender off and more than 85% finished we noticed a good dent. What a waste. We took the big bumper off, since my big bumper has a puddy spot to cover up where the car got hit while parked.... and I was going to use the bumper to replace it; however the bumper had glue and rust. Great evidence of jerry rig. And I'm not one for a jerry rig.
Well, that was my day. Back to the Navy work for me tomorrow.


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

*Re: (dubalishus)*

thats a bad ass looking nut house? where is north wales pa? do u know where york is? and if so how far is it? just curious


----------



## x0xGTix0x (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: (dubalishus)*

here pick one lol i really dont care which one nu put bc all my pics suck LOL


----------



## x0xGTix0x (Aug 4, 2006)

i just realized.. i dont have a pick of my mk4 with my mk2


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

*Re: (x0xGTix0x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x0xGTix0x* »_i just realized.. i dont have a pick of my mk4 with my mk2









what are u doing sitting here, go snap one! if possible


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (x0xGTix0x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x0xGTix0x* »_here pick one lol i really dont care which one nu put bc all my pics suck LOL 

















I vote for this one FTW!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## breane24 (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: (C.J)*

what is done to it?


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (dubalishus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubalishus* »_
the first pic is good.thats the one i thought you would most likely pic anyway.


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (breane24)*


_Quote, originally posted by *breane24* »_Hey gals..
Just got out from the junkyard here.. We have a new addition to the retired mk2 scene. A custom passat.. This bright green color very nausing if you ask me. The interior was pretty sweet IMO. Black with green hedges and green buttons. My bf didn't like it. I thought it was classy. Under the hood we found a complete 16v(2l)!! Looked like someoine tried to start dissasmebling(sp) it.. But here's the kicker, in the trunk a complete 16v longblock and all 1.8l.. We called our buddy up hoepfully he will go pick that **** up. Its well worth it!!!
Now, for myself I need a driver side fender for my gti and one g60 fender flare. We started to take the fender off and more than 85% finished we noticed a good dent. What a waste. We took the big bumper off, since my big bumper has a puddy spot to cover up where the car got hit while parked.... and I was going to use the bumper to replace it; however the bumper had glue and rust. Great evidence of jerry rig. And I'm not one for a jerry rig.
Well, that was my day. Back to the Navy work for me tomorrow.









snag that passat up asap http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
sounds like a great possible project car


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (pumagurlvw8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pumagurlvw8* »_wow, i have picutre of the moon bounce. there not very good! no ones jumping just crashing
but wow i miss like 3 pages in like a day








but im going to waterfest. . im unsure if the jettas coming with or not








Am i special enough to get a dub girls lounge sticker??

i already registered for WF so imna be there no matter what http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
most likely me and MissVeeDub will arange a meeting spot for us girls just like we did at Show and Go .... once its decided it will get posted here








im really looking forward to seeing a lot of you gals








as for stickers ... we really dont have any








but it is in the works http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_
I vote for this one FTW!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

yea im goin w that one too


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

OP updated karen http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## breane24 (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

I could come up with potential ideas for the stickers. I'm pretty good with that stuff, combined with gix and her photoshop/graphics I think we could pull it off. We have a place here that makes some nifty hats. 
Well, gtg the bf wants some.


----------



## amy31415 (Mar 14, 2007)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

My baby, just finished claying/waxing/detailing her, still have several performance mods to do:
















And tomorrow, I'm probably going to be buying this:








Can't have too many dubs!


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

nice a rocco!!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Its the only dub I havent driven, Id love to own a Rado though.


----------



## amy31415 (Mar 14, 2007)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_nice a rocco!!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Its the only dub I havent driven, Id love to own a Rado though.









I used to drive one back in the day and have been wanting an older car to tinker around with and use as the daily driver--this one will need a new clutch and a couple other little things, but it's completely unmolested! They're pretty hard to find, so in my mind I've lucked out.
Beautiful!


----------



## scrubs_barbie (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_nice a rocco!!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Its the only dub I havent driven, Id love to own a Rado though.









i've tried to drive 3, but i'm only 5'2" and the seats don't go up far enough for me to reach the clutch pedal.


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (breane24)*


_Quote, originally posted by *breane24* »_I could come up with potential ideas for the stickers. I'm pretty good with that stuff, combined with gix and her photoshop/graphics I think we could pull it off. We have a place here that makes some nifty hats. 
Well, gtg the bf wants some.









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif nice !! im deff down on comin up w something .... i even got a place here that would cut them out 4 us too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
lmao @ the "Well, gtg the bf wants some."


----------



## dubalishus (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: (pumagurlvw8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pumagurlvw8* »_thats a bad ass looking nut house? where is north wales pa? do u know where york is? and if so how far is it? just curious

its not in north wales its actually in norristown which is about 10 minutes away. its the old building. its actually on the same campus as the new hospital. york is about 2 hours away.


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_nice a rocco!!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Its the only dub I havent driven, Id love to own a Rado though.









Karen's (x0xGTix0x) brother is sellin a rado http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
thats if it hasnt gotten snagged yet


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

okie gals ... im headin out .... 
got a bridal shower to attend


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
Karen's (x0xGTix0x) brother is sellin a rado http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
thats if it hasnt gotten snagged yet 


I would be so all over one for sale right now if the price was right, but just cant afford one right now









Have fun at the bridal shower


----------



## scrubs_barbie (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: (C.J)*

my vw no longer belongs to me:















5 minutes after i pull into my driveway my cat is either on the hood, the roof, or next to it.


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (scrubs_barbie)*

wats up ladies?


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (BMPolska)*

Just got home from our Local GTG, we had a great turnout. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (scrubs_barbie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scrubs_barbie* »_my vw no longer belongs to me:















5 minutes after i pull into my driveway my cat is either on the hood, the roof, or next to it.

Hes a fat kitty, but cute.


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_Just got home from our Local GTG, we had a great turnout. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

i just got to North Carolina and it turns out i missed a huge gtg and cruise in the area today







but its all good because im gonna do a photoshoot tomorrow with some of the guys down here http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

Nice Im due for a photoshoot, but will wait after I get my new bumper. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Gonna look sweet.


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (C.J)*

Hey ladies miss me??? lol


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

*Re: (NLPJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NLPJetta* »_Hey ladies miss me??? lol

ofcourse we did? where'd u go


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (pumagurlvw8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pumagurlvw8* »_
ofcourse we did? where'd u go

where ever he went, he didnt stay there long enough


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (BMPolska)*

*OH*


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (pumagurlvw8)*

Well yesterday we partyed it up real nice...drank from 3-2am...Got home at 10 went to the city at 11 walked around the city until 5 and then went down to Bel Mar and i just got home and im running on i think 2 hours of sleep


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (scrubs_barbie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scrubs_barbie* »_my vw no longer belongs to me:















5 minutes after i pull into my driveway my cat is either on the hood, the roof, or next to it.

hahahahah OWND !















ur cat gotchu


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

posted a 1 peekture thread cuz i was bored 2nite







feel free 2 visit ....
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3328104


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

it will be locked by the morning. Dont waste your click ladies








http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (Travy)*

shut up dude !!!!







ENUFF OF GETTIN MY SH*T LOCKED !!








i put a lot of effort into makin my car look its finest








you instigator you


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_shut up dude !!!!







ENUFF OF GETTIN MY SH*T LOCKED !!








you instigator you
















That thread was gonna be locked even before I got there








but your car does look _cute_


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

cute !?








ugh ... yea if only it was a metallic bubblegum pink


----------



## breane24 (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_cute !?








ugh ... yea if only it was a metallic bubblegum pink









You know that can be done! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

yea i know sum1 that did that to his jetta








then 2 toned it w grey and now he got it resprayed red http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jus_dubin (Apr 29, 2005)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

forget jersey, its duuuurrttty there, hahaha, polska and I will have a nice photoshoot for all of you here by the end of today!


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (jus_dubin)*

hey good news! i didn't bend the tierod after all! i just have to make an appointment to get the alignment done.


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (jus_dubin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jus_dubin* »_forget jersey, its duuuurrttty there, hahaha, polska and I will have a nice photoshoot for all of you here by the end of today! 

ill be down there soon enuff








plus idc to see that tools car anyway


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MyCarIsRed* »_hey good news! i didn't bend the tierod after all! i just have to make an appointment to get the alignment done.

thats good to hear !!


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

Morning ladies


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (NLPJetta)*

mornin glok !!
ohh ... n juss sharin my new peekture








http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3328104


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

Word....Nice pic


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

Morning peeps








Edit: Thats a sick pic Gix http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by C.J at 11:07 AM 7-9-2007_


----------



## mk2eurogirl (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (C.J)*

i have a jetta front on.


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (mk2eurogirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2eurogirl* »_i have a jetta front on.
Pics plz


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_Pics plz









x2


----------



## mk2eurogirl (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (NLPJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NLPJetta* »_
x2

my buddy took pics on his camera - i dont have any with me. ill get them tonight though


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_Morning peeps








Edit: Thats a sick pic Gix http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


mornin girl !!








n thanks !! i have 12 more but im savin em for my 10k post pic thread


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (mk2eurogirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2eurogirl* »_
my buddy took pics on his camera - i dont have any with me. ill get them tonight though
 Right on!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Gonna look sweet I bet.


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (mk2eurogirl)*















Beat sauce


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (mk2eurogirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2eurogirl* »_
my buddy took pics on his camera - i dont have any with me. ill get them tonight though

cool http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i wanna see the new look


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
mornin girl !!








n thanks !! i have 12 more but im savin em for my 10k post pic thread










LOL Tease!!!!


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

teeheehee i know


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

We got a BBQ event on Friday evening in Montreal with some fellow dubbers. Will be taking some rolling shots of the cruise to Montreal and some pics of the rides there. Gonna be sick I cant wait. Im already hungry!!!!


_Modified by C.J at 11:24 AM 7-9-2007_


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (C.J)*

Gix lets hit that up lol


----------



## mk2eurogirl (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (NLPJetta)*

i will also post pics of my new daily!!


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

my routine bump of my notice .... juss keepin it up top








*- ATTENTION -
I would like to have all the girls post their favorite picture of their dub under their vortex name.
Im gonna update the original post in this thread and add pictures of the dubs the girls own that post in this thread







*
thanks guys,
http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif Gix


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

whats up ladies?


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
ill be down there soon enuff








plus idc to see that tools car anyway









tool?


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*

u drove all the way the hell down there to sit n post on vortex ??








go do something


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_u drove all the way the hell down there to sit n post on vortex ??








go do something

yup, only went to make the rents happy that im here and then im gonna leave, i told u that


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*

ghey http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
ill add another tease


















_Modified by x_gixxie_x at 12:17 PM 7-9-2007_


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

Very Nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
thats good to hear !!









Yeah it's going in wednesday to get fixed. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_Very Nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

x2


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

i juss realized that my visor was down in that pic


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_i juss realized that my visor was down in that pic
















thats why u should leave em up


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_i juss realized that my visor was down in that pic
















Oh I wouldnt of done that.


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (C.J)*

im so pissed right now








but then again i can juss Pshop the thing out








<---- idiot


----------



## breane24 (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
<---- idiot










I think we could agree to that!..








.. jk.


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

hahaha thanks


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (breane24)*


_Quote, originally posted by *breane24* »_

I think we could agree to that!..








.. jk.

x2


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

*Re: (NLPJetta)*

best news ive hear in a long time
i wont be going to court beucase of my daily catching on fire about a 2 months ago, and a causing other cars damage!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (pumagurlvw8)*

wtf








but good news it is http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (pumagurlvw8)*

Whoa how the hell did that happen???


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (NLPJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NLPJetta* »_Whoa how the hell did that happen???























big turbo caught on fire


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_
big turbo caught on fire
















OoOoOoO ok that makes sense lol


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (NLPJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NLPJetta* »_
OoOoOoO ok that makes sense lol

i was just joking


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

*Re: (NLPJetta)*

well i was out at a club one night with all my friends and i was inside dancing and my friend came in and said ur car is on fire. . sure enough my car was an inferno causing damage to 2 cars, totaling a brand new focus(which estimate was 11k)
my insurance company was only willing to pay of 5k, since i had no full coverage. . so i lost all my **** in my car, and got no money for it.
i was afraid that the chick with the focus would be a ****, and take me too court beucase my company was only willing to pay out 5k for her 11k damage. . 
luckly her comapny payed her damage and she did take the offer my insurance company gave her. .so she got a new car and cash
not such a bad deal for her, but i was real stressed out for a month! the insurance company wasnt returning my calls and stuff
got that call today, and thank god. im stuck driving the coupe as a daily, but its not so bad


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_
i was just joking









I know dude....


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

*Re: (pumagurlvw8)*

oh it was arrsen. . so someone hates me


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (pumagurlvw8)*

WoW that crazy nuts


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (pumagurlvw8)*

damn that sucks http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif any idea wat caused the fire ?


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (pumagurlvw8)*

nothing wrong with a jetta coupe http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

*Re: (NLPJetta)*

full coveraGE on all my vehicles from here on out!
thats a good lesson for everyone


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_damn that sucks http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif any idea wat caused the fire ? 

probLLY a physco bitch with a can of gas and matches!


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_nothing wrong with a jetta coupe http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

If it was a VR Jetta Coupe then your golden http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (pumagurlvw8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pumagurlvw8* »_
probLLY a physco bitch with a can of gas and matches!

nah i dont think gixxie did it


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (pumagurlvw8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pumagurlvw8* »_
probLLY a physco bitch with a can of gas and matches!

damn those bitchez


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_
nah i dont think gixxie did it


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

Damn crazy people and setting other peoples car on fire.








Page 165 is MINE!!!!


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_Damn crazy people and setting other peoples car on fire.








Page 165 is MINE!!!!









I dont think id ever do that to anyone no matter how much i hate them..Thats just fed


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (NLPJetta)*

LOL


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_my routine bump of my notice .... juss keepin it up top








*- ATTENTION -
I would like to have all the girls post their favorite picture of their dub under their vortex name.
Im gonna update the original post in this thread and add pictures of the dubs the girls own that post in this thread







*
thanks guys,
http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif Gix


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (NLPJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NLPJetta* »_
I dont think id ever do that to anyone no matter how much i hate them..Thats just fed

Same here, just dont see the purpose in doing that. Its lame!!!


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_
Same here, just dont see the purpose in doing that. Its lame!!!

Id seriously set my own car on fire to collect insurance on it lol...*Light bulb goes off* lol


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (NLPJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NLPJetta* »_
Id seriously set my own car on fire to collect insurance on it lol...*Light bulb goes off* lol

HAHAHA, thats an idea, but probably wouldnt get the amount you put into the car plus the value of the car back.


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_
HAHAHA, thats an idea, but probably wouldnt get the amount you put into the car plus the value of the car back.









my lugnuts are prolly worth more than his car


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_
HAHAHA, thats an idea, but probably wouldnt get the amount you put into the car plus the value of the car back.









ill put all my stock shizz back in....Burn it and then sale the parts and then buy a Rocco or my 2+3 hehehehe


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (NLPJetta)*

what stock parts? the only thing aftermarket was ur fart can and that already fell off


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

cool lol


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_what stock parts? the only thing aftermarket was ur fart can and that already fell off









My tail lights, the drop, the headunit and the system lol...Not much but still lol


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_what stock parts? the only thing aftermarket was ur fart can and that already fell off


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

Kiss mah ass gix


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

http://****************.com/smile/emlips.gif


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

*Re: (NLPJetta)*

i only got the car for 600, and put maybe bout 200 in a year and a half. . 
and it was a 1990 eclipse. not a big lose, decent daily tho


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (pumagurlvw8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pumagurlvw8* »_i only got the car for 600, and put maybe bout 200 in a year and a half. . 
and it was a 1990 eclipse. not a big lose, decent daily tho

It wasnt a GSX wast it??? Cuz then it would be a big lose


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

*Re: (NLPJetta)*

just a gs, was actually the cleanest 1990 ive seen back in 2006 when i first bought it.
i got it beucase my 16v cabby got t-boned, needed wheels


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

*Re: (pumagurlvw8)*

but i always felt that you can own Japanese. . just dont make it a chow main noodle on wheels


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (pumagurlvw8)*

Got it...Ive been thinking about getting a Mitsu lately...I want a VR4...


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (NLPJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NLPJetta* »_
It wasnt a GSX wast it??? Cuz then it would be a big lose

GSX models are the tits


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_
GSX models are the tits









VR4's are better tho


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (NLPJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NLPJetta* »_
VR4's are better tho

i like VR6s better


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_
i like VR6s better









This is tru


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

Yeah my VR6 is not to shabby, would be awesome if it was AWD


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_Yeah my VR6 is not to shabby, would be awesome if it was AWD









do it!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_Yeah my VR6 is not to shabby, would be awesome if it was AWD









Do you guys know what a VR4 is????


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_
do it!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
 
I dont have the $6000 for the 4-Motion conversion.

_Quote, originally posted by *NLPJetta* »_Do you guys know what a VR4 is????

Ill assume its of the VR design but with 4 cylinders instead of 6 ?


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_Ill assume its of the VR design but with 4 cylinders instead of 6 ?

lol nah...Its a Mitsubishi 3000 GT Twin Turbo
320 Horsepower @ 6000 rpm
315 lbs.-ft. Torque @ 2500 rpm
3.0 V6 24v


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (NLPJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NLPJetta* »_
lol nah...Its a Mitsubishi 3000 GT Twin Turbo
320 Horsepower @ 6000 rpm
315 lbs.-ft. Torque @ 2500 rpm
3.0 V6 24v


3000 GT *drool*


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_
3000 GT *drool*

Yea i know those things are nuts....


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_ 
I dont have the $6000 for the 4-Motion conversion.

Ill assume its of the VR design but with 4 cylinders instead of 6 ?

get the 4motion off a Audi tt instead of an R


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (NLPJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NLPJetta* »_
Yea i know those things are nuts....

Thats one car id love to test drive. Have a friend that owns one and he wont let anyone drive it.


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_
i like VR6s better









http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif








1.8T's are the best


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_
get the 4motion off a Audi tt instead of an R









Would that actually work ? isnt the drivetrain longer on the TT ?


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*

Come celebrate my 10k w me !!!







http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif
 ::: Reflex Silver Eyecandy version 10k .....


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_Come celebrate my 10k w me !!!







http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif
 ::: Reflex Silver Eyecandy version 10k ..... 

awww my hunnie is growing up







....i remember the days when u only had 500 posts...how time flies


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_Come celebrate my 10k w me !!!







http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif
 ::: Reflex Silver Eyecandy version 10k ..... 

You Post whore


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_Come celebrate my 10k w me !!!







http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif
 ::: Reflex Silver Eyecandy version 10k ..... 

congrats


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif








1.8T's are the best









Dont start lol...


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_
awww my hunnie is growing up







....i remember the days when u only had 500 posts...how time flies









Wasnt that like last month lol


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (NLPJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NLPJetta* »_
Wasnt that like last month lol


----------



## JuS CaLL Me QuEeN B (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (NLPJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NLPJetta* »_
Wasnt that like last month lol























haha









she stepped up her game..








sup ladiessssss


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (JuS CaLL Me QuEeN B)*

i http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif u guys















u always gimme a good laugh


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

9500 Post in a months time thats a ****load of posting LOL


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (JuS CaLL Me QuEeN B)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JuS CaLL Me QuEeN B* »_
haha









she stepped up her game..








sup ladiessssss









Word shes trying to catch up to me and nick lol


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_9500 Post in a months time thats a ****load of posting LOL

Oh my last name GettaGlok i had 300 post on my first day lol


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_9500 Post in a months time thats a ****load of posting LOL


it wasnt a month







dont listen to em ... i had like 2000 posts i think in feb when i really started being glued to the comp


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

ive been on here for 3 yrs now, same name! and i still have afew hundred
congrat on 10k, u make me jelious


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (NLPJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NLPJetta* »_
Oh my last name GettaGlok i had 300 post on my first day lol






























LOL 300 Posts in 1 day. Thats what I called ADDICTED!!!!!


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (pumagurlvw8)*

thank you !








ehhh 10k is nada special ... just proves that i have nuthing better to do w myself


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_

it wasnt a month







dont listen to em ... i had like 2000 posts i think in feb when i really started being glued to the comp









8000 Posts in about 4-5 months is still a LOT


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (C.J)*

damn ... ur right


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_damn ... ur right
















maybe thats why u got fired


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*

ohhh shnapps ... it is why


----------



## JuS CaLL Me QuEeN B (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_
LOL 300 Posts in 1 day. Thats what I called ADDICTED!!!!!


hahaha addicted... obssesseddd.. umm kindasad.. j.k lol

lmfao
im so bored today


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_ohhh shnapps ... it is why









ohh well workin sucks anyways


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*

my routine bump of my notice .... juss keepin it up top








*- ATTENTION -
I would like to have all the girls post their favorite picture of their dub under their vortex name.
Im gonna update the original post in this thread and add pictures of the dubs the girls own that post in this thread







*
thanks guys,
http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif Gix


----------



## JuS CaLL Me QuEeN B (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_
ohh well workin sucks anyways









agreed!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JuS CaLL Me QuEeN B (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*










my dub


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (JuS CaLL Me QuEeN B)*

u know this is the 1st time i saw it















imna update it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JuS CaLL Me QuEeN B (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_u know this is the 1st time i saw it















imna update it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


hahah really.
its nothing special but i love it!!


----------



## JuS CaLL Me QuEeN B (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (JuS CaLL Me QuEeN B)*

haha thanks. yeaaaa im on a page! haha


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (JuS CaLL Me QuEeN B)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif updated


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (JuS CaLL Me QuEeN B)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JuS CaLL Me QuEeN B* »_









my dub























more pics plz


----------



## JuS CaLL Me QuEeN B (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (C.J)*

r u being serious.. lol.. or jus tryin to make me feel special.. LMFAO


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (JuS CaLL Me QuEeN B)*

u dont hafta drive a ferrari to get our attention















my car is all stock


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_u dont hafta drive a ferrari to get our attention















my car is all stock









mine too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (JuS CaLL Me QuEeN B)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JuS CaLL Me QuEeN B* »_r u being serious.. lol.. or jus tryin to make me feel special.. LMFAO
















Yeah Im being serious







Im curious to see what the rest of the car looks. I love Oettinger parts







What can I say Im a junky.


----------



## JuS CaLL Me QuEeN B (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

hahaha


----------



## JuS CaLL Me QuEeN B (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_
Yeah Im being serious







Im curious to see what the rest of the car looks. I love Oettinger parts







What can I say Im a junky.









hahah i was jus makin sure.. haha
i have a few other pics.. but nothing great..


----------



## JuS CaLL Me QuEeN B (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (JuS CaLL Me QuEeN B)*




































nothing spectacular.. but its my baby!


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_my routine bump of my notice .... juss keepin it up top








*- ATTENTION -
I would like to have all the girls post their favorite picture of their dub under their vortex name.
Im gonna update the original post in this thread and add pictures of the dubs the girls own that post in this thread







*
thanks guys,
http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif Gix

juss tryin 2 keep this on top of every page


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (JuS CaLL Me QuEeN B)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JuS CaLL Me QuEeN B* »_hahaha


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

Cool effects on the pics Queen B. And the whip looks clean. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
My car is nothing special either, but I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif my lil boy


----------



## JuS CaLL Me QuEeN B (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_










haha that hahaha was to gix's ferrari comment... i wasnt laughin at you!! hehehe
http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## JuS CaLL Me QuEeN B (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_Cool effects on the pics Queen B. And the whip looks clean. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
My car is nothing special either, but I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif my lil boy


sank you very muchhh


----------



## breane24 (Feb 8, 2007)

I wish I knew someone who could draw..lol. I think I might have an idea


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (JuS CaLL Me QuEeN B)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JuS CaLL Me QuEeN B* »_



































nothing spectacular.. but its my baby!
















ur car is hott as hell to us http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

I like the soapy pic the best, its like its trying to wash itself from its dirty behavior.


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (C.J)*

Im back ladies


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

Where did you go ?


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (C.J)*

Try to find a job in this 115 degree weather in car with no a/c


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

Ouch sounds painful. Why not get the AC fixed in the car ? 
I enjoyed staying in AC environement for most of the day.


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (C.J)*

Not my car lol...I went in my friend Exploder


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (NLPJetta)*

Well I did say in "the" car.








Explorer no need to explain more


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (C.J)*

He actully went to autozone tho and bought some shizz to put in the ac system


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

Sounds like some fun time ahead.


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (C.J)*

I guess...Chilling out with mark now hes loven Forza right now


----------



## FiF (Sep 26, 2006)

*Re: (NLPJetta)*

Can't believe I never saw this thread... here are a few pics of my dubs... ok so my husband and I share them there is no "mine" and "his" in this relationship we share them both... wierd I know but it works.... its fun havin a choice lol....


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (Xx_BiTRBO_xX)*

nice ass rides girl !!!








do u have a pic of them both in one shot ??


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

the reason i ask is bc ....

_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_my routine bump of my notice .... juss keepin it up top








*- ATTENTION -
I would like to have all the girls post their favorite picture of their dub under their vortex name.
Im gonna update the original post in this thread and add pictures of the dubs the girls own that post in this thread







*
thanks guys,
http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif Gix


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

PIMP!!!! S4 *drool*
Nice whips girl !!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_PIMP!!!! S4 *drool*
Nice whips girl !!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

especially in nogaro blue


----------



## FiF (Sep 26, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*

hehehe thanx!! Lemme see if I can find one... I was givin u the shots that people took with sweet ass camera's I think i only have a crappy shot with my camera of both if any


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (Xx_BiTRBO_xX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Xx_BiTRBO_xX* »_hehehe thanx!! Lemme see if I can find one... I was givin u the shots that people took with sweet ass camera's I think i only have a crappy shot with my camera of both if any

its okie







watever ya got will be fine 
i mean wen i get my ass to bridgewater n ur there ill take a few pix for ya


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

S4 FOR THE SAUCE


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
its okie







watever ya got will be fine 
i mean wen i get my ass to bridgewater n ur there ill take a few pix for ya









DO IT!!!!
I hereby sentence you to go and take pictures of her cars!!!!


----------



## FiF (Sep 26, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
its okie







watever ya got will be fine 
i mean wen i get my ass to bridgewater n ur there ill take a few pix for ya









hehehe thanx that would be awesome... I will prolly be there every week... but we only bring the s4 usually.... here is one thats not too bad... I hadda cut the front of the 20th cuz my friend was sittin in front of it like he owned it lol


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_
DO IT!!!!
I hereby sentence you to go and take pictures of her cars!!!!









If you dont your going to wear that coolata on friday


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (Xx_BiTRBO_xX)*






















u guys r great 

_Quote, originally posted by *Xx_BiTRBO_xX* »_
hehehe thanx that would be awesome... I will prolly be there every week... but we only bring the s4 usually.... here is one thats not too bad... I hadda cut the front of the 20th cuz my friend was sittin in front of it like he owned it lol 









okie i put that one up for now








until we get better ones for ya http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif updated


----------



## FiF (Sep 26, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

hehehe thanx...
Hey actually I might as well tell u all... we are thinkin about sellin the s4... its tiptronic we want to get a manual but before we do that we wanna get a big turbo on the 20th... anyone interested or know someone that might be?


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

Awww melts my heart


----------



## FiF (Sep 26, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif updated









thanx sweetie...


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

Tiptronic S4







just ruined the fantasy for me








Page 168 FTW!!!


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (Xx_BiTRBO_xX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Xx_BiTRBO_xX* »_hehehe thanx...
Hey actually I might as well tell u all... we are thinkin about sellin the s4... its tiptronic we want to get a manual but before we do that we wanna get a big turbo on the 20th... anyone interested or know someone that might be?

post it up in the classifieds http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
im sure you'll get a good number of interests








ill spread the word n see if there is anyone interested


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_Tiptronic S4







just ruined the fantasy for me








Page 168 FTW!!!

X2


----------



## FiF (Sep 26, 2006)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_Tiptronic S4







just ruined the fantasy for me








Page 168 FTW!!!

sorry sweets.... the gti is manual... we really liked the rareness of the color of the s4 and it has the alacantra/leather (sp?) seats and the chrome mirrors it was tough to get a tippy but we liked the look sooooo much... thats actually what sold us on the 20th we were like f u c k we really need a manual car hehehe its hard to go from only drivin manuals to a tippy... hehehe


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

I love driving my 6spd. The feel of the stick in my hand, is almost erotic.


----------



## FiF (Sep 26, 2006)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_I love driving my 6spd. The feel of the stick in my hand, is almost erotic.









I totally know the feelin.... its fun to play with it in traffic when there is a hot guy in a high truck next to you... hahaha tell me u have never done it!!


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

I do it all the time, my windows arent tinted either so its easy to peek in my car, usually make sure my sunroof is open too


----------



## FiF (Sep 26, 2006)

*Re: (C.J)*

HAHAHA... THANK GOD I AM NOT THE ONLY ONE!! HAHAHA I thought I was a freak!! well I am but u know what i mean lol


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

Yeah were out there LOL


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_I love driving my 6spd. The feel of the stick in my hand, is almost erotic.









oh lord i could have had fun with that comment lol


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (NLPJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NLPJetta* »_
oh lord i could have had fun with that comment lol

hush you !


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (NLPJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NLPJetta* »_
oh lord i could have had fun with that comment lol

you dont even drive stick


----------



## FiF (Sep 26, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*

NLP... GUY OR GIRL?


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (Xx_BiTRBO_xX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Xx_BiTRBO_xX* »_NLP... GUY OR GIRL?

thats Glok http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif n hes a dude .... one of the very few that post in here


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (NLPJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NLPJetta* »_
oh lord i could have had fun with that comment lol

Oh I wanna see the comment


----------



## FiF (Sep 26, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
thats Glok http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif n hes a dude .... one of the very few that post in here









ok gotcha... kewl
I'm an ass... he friended me on myspace hahaha I was just lookin at his page today lol... blonde at heart...


_Modified by Xx_BiTRBO_xX at 10:36 PM 7-9-2007_


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (Xx_BiTRBO_xX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Xx_BiTRBO_xX* »_NLP... GUY OR GIRL?

Dude for the sauce http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

you & your SAUCE!!!!


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_
Oh I wanna see the comment










I lost it lol im sorry...
Gix get it right lol its Gloktimus Prime lol


----------



## GTIxpinay (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (NLPJetta)*

use this gix.
my stock ass mkv gti








thanks girl


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (NLPJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NLPJetta* »_
I lost it lol im sorry...


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_you & your SAUCE!!!!









SAUCE FTW!!! lol...Yea my friend derek planted it in my head lol


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (GTIxpinay)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTIxpinay* »_use this gix.
my stock ass mkv gti
thanks girl










hmmmm Candy White FTW!!!!


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (NLPJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NLPJetta* »_
Dude for the sauce http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

wats w u n "sauce" all the time















r u like constantly hungry or sumthin .... sheesh ...
my friends nickname is Sauce and everytime u mention it it reminds me of him


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_









I forgot what i was gunna say lol


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (NLPJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NLPJetta* »_
SAUCE FTW!!! lol...Yea my friend derek planted it in my head lol

Aight then
JAM!!!!!


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
wats w u n "sauce" all the time















r u like constantly hungry or sumthin .... sheesh ...


No im not constantly hungry lol....


----------



## FiF (Sep 26, 2006)

*Re: (GTIxpinay)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTIxpinay* »_use this gix.
my stock ass mkv gti
thanks girl









I went to a 350z meet in Union at a rest stop and there was a candy white gti there... the girl was takin pics of our car... was that u?


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_
Aight then
JAM!!!!!









I dont know...Jam doesnt flow like sauce does lol


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (NLPJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NLPJetta* »_
SAUCE FTW!!! lol...Yea my friend derek planted it in my head lol








n u listen to him ?? ugh ...


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (NLPJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NLPJetta* »_
I dont know...Jam doesnt flow like sauce does lol
















Maybe not. but it tastes better


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (GTIxpinay)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTIxpinay* »_use this gix.
my stock ass mkv gti








thanks girl









u git it chika !!!


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_
Maybe not. but it tastes better









Well what kind of sauce and jam are we talking about

_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_







n u listen to him ?? ugh ... 

No he just says it all the time and it just got stuck in my head


----------



## FiF (Sep 26, 2006)

*Re: (NLPJetta)*

Sauce Jams kinda like Jock Jams but without the Jocks







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (NLPJetta)*

OP updated http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









_Quote, originally posted by *NLPJetta* »_
No he just says it all the time and it just got stuck in my head

i would _never_ listen to that kid


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (NLPJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NLPJetta* »_
Well what kind of sauce and jam are we talking about

white gravy http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif & apple jam http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Page 169 Is MINE!!!


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

We got some hawt lookin dubs girls http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FiF (Sep 26, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

Aight ladies and gent... time for bed for me... tty soon... glad I finally found a thread devoted to girls!


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (Xx_BiTRBO_xX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Xx_BiTRBO_xX* »_Sauce Jams kinda like Jock Jams but without the Jocks







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Word lol...HAHAHAHA


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)




----------



## FiF (Sep 26, 2006)

*Re: (C.J)*

HEHEHE I was so gunna fit girl power in my good night but i thought u guys would snicker at me lmao!


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_We got some hawt lookin dubs girls http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

x2

_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_i would _never_ listen to that kid









Dude it not like he told me to say sauce...It just got stuck in my head and now i find myself saying it too


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

bed time for me too


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (C.J)*

Night sleeping beauties http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FiF (Sep 26, 2006)

*Re: (NLPJetta)*

night


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (Xx_BiTRBO_xX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Xx_BiTRBO_xX* »_night









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (NLPJetta)*

Good night ladies....Ill talk to you tomorrow


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (Xx_BiTRBO_xX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Xx_BiTRBO_xX* »_Aight ladies and gent... time for bed for me... tty soon... glad I finally found a thread devoted to girls!
















thats exactly y i made it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








hahaha okie guys ... time to hit the sack .... gNite


----------



## Rento_VW (Jul 1, 2007)

*Re: (JuS CaLL Me QuEeN B)*

Sorry to umm.. burst into this thread... I just wanted to see what the fuss was about and why there are like.. 5 million pages..
However... upon going back a page or two... I found this:

_Quote, originally posted by *JuS CaLL Me QuEeN B* »_









nothing spectacular.. but its my baby!

















I umm keep trying to read that... Sadly.. it may seem like "He's just a guy and that's all they think about.." But really.. I can't read that.. any other way than it looks... I would say what it looks like it says, but it really aint G rated...


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gloktimus Prime* »_
Dont start lol...

just noticed that you wrote this 
BRING IT ON BABY


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
just noticed that you wrote this 
BRING IT ON BABY































You sure you ready for it lol


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gloktimus Prime* »_
You sure you ready for it lol 

I was born ready


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
I was born ready
















Psssh i dont think you were ready for G Prime lol...














http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gloktimus Prime* »_
Psssh i dont think you were ready for G Prime lol...














http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif

oh come now.....ur from jersery








j/k (i know i am going to get slapped for that comment







)


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
oh come now.....ur from jersery








j/k (i know i am going to get slapped for that comment







)

Slapped??? Idk whose gunna slap you but whoever does its gunna get wrecked by G Prime....
And your from New York what makes you so much better lol

















_Modified by Gloktimus Prime at 9:18 AM 7-10-2007_


----------



## breane24 (Feb 8, 2007)

Good Morning ALL! 
You know how much being trainned to do a new job each day really starts to such. It's like life sucking..... especially when you had crazy dreams all night... so you have no sleep.. OH YEAH.


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (breane24)*

What are being trained to do???


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gloktimus Prime* »_
Slapped??? Idk whose gunna slap but whoever does its gunna get wrecked by G Prime....
And your from New York what makes you so much better lol
















listen jersery would not be so bad if i did not sit in traffic EVERYTIME i go through there....








I have a "plan" for NJ I would like to cut jersery away from the US and give it to europe





























dont worry i would let you come live in NY if I did that






















I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif this thread


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
listen jersery would not be so bad if i did not sit in traffic EVERYTIME i go through there....








I have a "plan" for NJ I would like to cut jersery away from the US and give it to europe





























dont worry i would let you come live in NY if I did that






















I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif this thread









Then you realize if you do that America would lose all the awesome dubs...
And Europe will finally have the BEST dub scene in the world...Because well all know how Jersey does....
Ill only come to live in NY if i can live with you tho http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gloktimus Prime* »_
Then you realize if you do that America would lose all the awesome dubs...
And Europe will finally have the BEST dub scene in the world...Because well all know how Jersey does....
Ill only come to live in NY if i can live with you tho http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif

not after a comment like that buddy








j/k u know that you http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif this


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
not after a comment like that buddy








j/k u know that you http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif this 









I dont know about http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif that lol....
After all you did diss my state...Even tho ive been thinking about jumping ship anyway....


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gloktimus Prime* »_
I dont know about http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif that lol....
After all you did diss my state...Even tho ive been thinking about jumping ship anyway....

see now your thinking logicaly


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
see now your thinking logicaly
















Its not the state thats bothering me....
Its some of the peoples that i just wanna crack some heads open...
But i dont feel like getting into trouble....
So i'll come live with you and then we can cut jersey off and let it drift lol


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gloktimus Prime* »_
Its not the state thats bothering me....
Its some of the peoples that i just wanna crack some heads open...
But i dont feel like getting into trouble....
So i'll come live with you and then we can cut jersey off and let it drift lol 


sounds like a plan - my house is big enough








just as long as you dont my my puppy


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gloktimus Prime* »_

how did you get your name changed?!! i haven't owned a red car for 5 years!!


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MyCarIsRed* »_
how did you get your name changed?!! i haven't owned a red car for 5 years!!









Ill get it for you hold on

_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_

sounds like a plan - my house is big enough








just as long as you dont my my puppy









Perfect i've always wanted a puppy....


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MyCarIsRed* »_
how did you get your name changed?!! i haven't owned a red car for 5 years!!









Send an email to [email protected] 
With Your:
User Name
What you want it changed to
And describe why you want it changed and it takes a few days to change


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

Morning you crazy people


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_Morning you crazy people









thats how we do








morning


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
thats how we do








morning









So when are we letting jersey go lol

_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_Morning you crazy people









Word up lol...Im crazy go nuts lol...


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*

Creeps in the windows
















Page 170 is Mine
w00t 3 Pages in a Row and I slept through most of it










_Modified by C.J at 10:05 AM 7-10-2007_


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_Creeps in the windows


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

AHHHH it worked for like 2 min.


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_AHHHH it worked for like 2 min.










LOL yea i was like ummm whats thats all aboot


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

Replaced it with something a tad more graphic.


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_Replaced it with something a tad more graphic.









Aww poor bunny lol...He got shot lol


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

Gore is fun at times. 
So how about them stick shift and women eh ? You remember now ? LOL


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_Gore is fun at times. 
So how about them stick shift and women eh ? You remember now ? LOL

LOL hahaha nah i don't....If i haven't remembered by now i dont think it was to funny lol














http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gloktimus Prime* »_
LOL hahaha nah i don't....If i haven't remembered by now i dont think it was to funny lol














http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif

Dangit








Probably was a sexual comment like "thats the only stick you gals get to touch" kinda deal then.


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gloktimus Prime* »_
So when are we letting jersey go lol
Word up lol...Im crazy go nuts lol...


after waterfest because i am getting my car chipped we can do it after that


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_
Dangit








Probably was a sexual comment like "thats the only stick you gals get to touch" kinda deal then.
















I dont talk like that in front of the ladies...I really dont remember anything about the comment lol


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
after waterfest because i am getting my car chipped we can do it after that









Word...Is waterfest this week or next week...You think living like 10 min from Etown i would know right


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

WF 13 Next week end
Wish I could go


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_WF 13 Next week end
Wish I could go









Why can't you????
Come on we need to party with our fav drunk posting Canadian gurl


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*

if im going cj u must go lol


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (pumagurlvw8)*

I was thinking about throwing a party at my house for all my friends..What do you gurlies think...And of course all of you are invited http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

Just cant afford the trip, money is tight right now.
Theres a cruise down to WF from Ottawa, but just cant go. Not this year anyways


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gloktimus Prime* »_I was thinking about throwing a party at my house for all my friends..What do you gurlies think...And of course all of you are invited http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif

im only going down just for sunday, so idont think i'll be making the party


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_Just cant afford the trip, money is tight right now.
Theres a cruise down to WF from Ottawa, but just cant go. Not this year anyways









how long is that drive, hell i bitch and i just come from pa lol


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (pumagurlvw8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_Just cant afford the trip, money is tight right now.
Theres a cruise down to WF from Ottawa, but just cant go. Not this year anyways









Beat sauce...

_Quote, originally posted by *pumagurlvw8* »_
im only going down just for sunday, so idont think i'll be making the party


Beat sauce times 2...


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*

will u still be there sunday tho? are we planing to gtg during the show?


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (pumagurlvw8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pumagurlvw8* »_
how long is that drive, hell i bitch and i just come from pa lol

Its a drive of about 7 hours 43 mins.


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (pumagurlvw8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pumagurlvw8* »_will u still be there sunday tho? are we planing to gtg during the show?

Yea ill be there both days...I just dont think with my car tho...I dont know if Gix has thought about that...Sounds like a good idea...


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_
Its a drive of about 7 hours 43 mins. 

Dude that crazy nuts....Driving through PA tho from East to west SUCKS DONKEY BALLS....It never ends it just keeps going....


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gloktimus Prime* »_
Dude that crazy nuts....Driving through PA tho from East to west SUCKS DONKEY BALLS....It never ends it just keeps going....























Yep its about 500 miles or so. I could make it in less then 8hrs, but when your cruising down with 15-20 other cars it will slow things down. So probably would take lil more then 9hrs to drive to WF.


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_
Its a drive of about 7 hours 43 mins. 

i couldnt do that, the ride or driving lol
i doubt my car would make a 7 hr drive on the bad fuel pump right now ayways


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_
Yep its about 500 miles or so. I could make it in less then 8hrs, but when your cruising down with 15-20 other cars it will slow things down. So probably would take lil more then 9hrs to drive to WF.

big cruises make it worth it tho! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_
Yep its about 500 miles or so. I could make it in less then 8hrs, but when your cruising down with 15-20 other cars it will slow things down. So probably would take lil more then 9hrs to drive to WF.

From here to H2o last year took us 4 hours....It supposed to take like 2 hours to make it down there...But with 80+ dubs lol you can see why


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gloktimus Prime* »_
From here to H2o last year took us 4 hours....It supposed to take like 2 hours to make it down there...But with 80+ dubs lol you can see why























Yep, the more cars the more time it takes to get somewhere. Got to wait for the slower cars, and gotta wait for the people with small bladders, people that get lost, etc.


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (pumagurlvw8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pumagurlvw8* »_
i couldnt do that, the ride or driving lol
i doubt my car would make a 7 hr drive on the bad fuel pump right now ayways

My car would make it, just dont really want to put that kind of mileage on it just yet, maybe once the warranty runs out. LOL
If I can sell my beater car id consider making the trip to WF. But then GL trying to find a hotel to sleep in LOL


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

*Re: (C.J)*

i normally crusie no more than 4, and im always the lead
i tell them u better piss now or carry a diper later
it take me 3 hour oc. . it took me 2and a half over night last year lol


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_
My car would make it, just dont really want to put that kind of mileage on it just yet, maybe once the warranty runs out. LOL
If I can sell my beater car id consider making the trip to WF. But then GL trying to find a hotel to sleep in LOL

im sure one of these chicks lives close by to let you crash. . i would let u crash if i did


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (pumagurlvw8)*

Nice...I need to head down to the shore already....Where are my peoples


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (pumagurlvw8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pumagurlvw8* »_i normally crusie no more than 4, and im always the lead
i tell them u better piss now or carry a diper later
it take me 3 hour oc. . it took me 2and a half over night last year lol

LOL my kind of driving.


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (pumagurlvw8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pumagurlvw8* »_
im sure one of these chicks lives close by to let you crash. . i would let u crash if i did

I dont like imposing myself, especially since im a big girl im scary sometimes


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

*Re: (C.J)*

i drive slower now-a-days beucase i just got my linces back in the begining. . wanna bring my points down.
~171 owned~
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by pumagurlvw8 at 8:03 AM 7-10-2007_


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

I have a heavy foot at times. Have a couple tickets I need to pay first.


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_
My car would make it, just dont really want to put that kind of mileage on it just yet, maybe once the warranty runs out. LOL
If I can sell my beater car id consider making the trip to WF. But then GL trying to find a hotel to sleep in LOL

Im like 5 min from etown...You could have crashed...My boy andy was going to crash here at my house if his other place fell through...


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

If I can make the trip Ill really only know by Thursday LOL. Hope I win the lottery on Wednesday. Crossing all my fingers and toes


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_If I can make the trip Ill really only know by Thursday LOL. Hope I win the lottery on Wednesday. Crossing all my fingers and toes









Then you could buy a hotel if you do lol


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

Id just buy an RV instead


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_Id just buy an RV instead









Why you'd bank if you bought a hotel lol....


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*

wait...its this weekend?
I thought that it was the weekend of the 21st?


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_wait...its this weekend?
I thought that it was the weekend of the 21st?

Woman its next week end July 20-22


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_
Woman its next week end July 20-22









that is what i thought but how you guys were talking it sounded like it was this weeked.


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gloktimus Prime* »_
Why you'd bank if you bought a hotel lol....
Wouldnt want the responsibility of owning an hotel. Think 10 million tax free in winnings wouldnt need to make more money. Joy of winning the lottery in Canada its Tax free.


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_wait...its this weekend?
I thought that it was the weekend of the 21st?

Come there New Yorker you gotta know these things lol

_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_
Woman its next week end July 20-22









I need it...lol...My friend last night tired to tell me it was this weekend lol....


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_
Woman its next week end July 20-22









time flys, im going to have no moenies to buy anyhting, but i will have fun either way


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gloktimus Prime* »_
Send an email to [email protected] 
With Your:
User Name
What you want it changed to
And describe why you want it changed and it takes a few days to change

now i just need to come up with some fancy pants name to replace mine with.


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_Wouldnt want the responsibility of owning an hotel. Think 10 million tax free in winnings wouldnt need to make more money. Joy of winning the lottery in Canada its Tax free.









Yea but still you dont get as much the jersey lotto is like 59 mil after taxes


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
that is what i thought but how you guys were talking it sounded like it was this weeked. 

Nah just for me to know if I can make it down to WF







Money wise.


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MyCarIsRed* »_
now i just need to come up with some fancy pants name to replace mine with.

Word lol


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gloktimus Prime* »_
Yea but still you dont get as much the jersey lotto is like 59 mil after taxes























We have less people here thats why our jackpots are smaller







And Id be happy with 1 million bucks.


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_
We have less people here thats why our jackpots are smaller







And Id be happy with 1 million bucks.

This is true...Im hungry....


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gloktimus Prime* »_
This is true...Im hungry....

Im starving
Lunch time!!!!


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gloktimus Prime* »_
This is true...Im hungry....

today at work sucks for lunch.....the company orders pizza for everyone but i am alleric to it








so i guess today is yet another salad day for me


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
today at work sucks for lunch.....the company orders pizza for everyone but i am alleric to it








so i guess today is yet another salad day for me









Salads are whack....What are you allergic to???


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gloktimus Prime* »_
Salads are whack....What are you allergic to???

the bread part







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
the bread part







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

Aww thats beat...you allergic to all sorts of bread i would assume right lol


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gloktimus Prime* »_
Aww thats beat...you allergic to all sorts of bread i would assume right lol

wheat, rhy, oats, barley, malt, wheat gluten


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
wheat, rhy, oats, barley, malt, wheat gluten









so u cant eat a penut butter jelly sandwhich








penutbudda jelly time


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (Minibabe)*

That beat but good at the same time


----------



## FiF (Sep 26, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*

MORNING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


_Modified by Xx_BiTRBO_xX at 8:22 AM 7-10-2007_


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (Xx_BiTRBO_xX)*

the pic didnt work huh lol


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (pumagurlvw8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pumagurlvw8* »_
so u cant eat a penut butter jelly sandwhich








*penutbudda jelly time







* 

nope - only if its special bread and that bread really is not that great


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

*Re: (Xx_BiTRBO_xX)*

i need to find myself a new name as well, this ones so high school soccer day!








btw: Xx_bitrabo_xX, ur pictures dont work, becuae im captian ovious http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

*Re: (Minibabe)*

so pretty much its pennubutta on 2 crackers~!


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
nope - only if its special bread and that bread really is not that great

































Special bread for a special person lol


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (pumagurlvw8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pumagurlvw8* »_so pretty much its pennubutta on 2 crackers~!

nope - crackers are wheat no crackers for me


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gloktimus Prime* »_
Special bread for a special person lol
















x100


----------



## FiF (Sep 26, 2006)

*Re: (pumagurlvw8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pumagurlvw8* »_i need to find myself a new name as well, this ones so high school soccer day!








btw: Xx_bitrabo_xX, ur pictures dont work, becuae im captian ovious http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
 hehehe thanx I think he needs a swift kick to the gonads... imposing on a girls thread AND makin fun... that just aint right...

O BUT I OWNED THIS ISH!!!


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
nope - crackers are wheat no crackers for me 

so how do u eat soup?
with a soda on the side


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
nope - crackers are wheat no crackers for me 

Damn thats whack...


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

*Re: (Xx_BiTRBO_xX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Xx_BiTRBO_xX* »_ hehehe thanx I think he needs a swift kick to the gonads... imposing on a girls thread AND makin fun... that just aint right...

O BUT I OWNED THIS ISH!!!

i dont have gondads, but im sure the captian does


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (Xx_BiTRBO_xX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Xx_BiTRBO_xX* »_ hehehe thanx I think he needs a swift kick to the gonads... imposing on a girls thread AND makin fun... that just aint right...

O BUT I OWNED THIS ISH!!!

Ouch that would hurt lol...But im a good guy tho....Im not here trying to pick up chicks lol


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (pumagurlvw8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pumagurlvw8* »_
so how do u eat soup?
with a soda on the side

cute but no i cant have almost any soup b/c it is thickened by wheat and no soda really b/c i dont like the carbonation


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gloktimus Prime* »_
Ouch that would hurt lol...But im a good guy tho....Im not here trying to pick up chicks lol 

smart idea, one good guy!


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
cute but no i cant have almost any soup b/c it is thickened by wheat and no soda really b/c i dont like the carbonation 

im a fat kid, i love soda!


----------



## FiF (Sep 26, 2006)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*

hehehe yeah it was meant for the only one in here with gonads... and I was just playin I'm sure your a good guy lol... sorry I play rough...
_Quote, originally posted by *Gloktimus Prime* »_
Ouch that would hurt lol...But im a good guy tho....Im not here trying to pick up chicks lol


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (Xx_BiTRBO_xX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Xx_BiTRBO_xX* »_hehehe yeah it was meant for the only one in here with gonads... and I was just playin I'm sure your a good guy lol... sorry I play rough... 

Its all good...Anyway i love my big sister...She just brought me some homemade cupcakes yummmmm


----------



## FiF (Sep 26, 2006)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*

HEHEHE... U sound like a tough guy...
_Quote, originally posted by *Gloktimus Prime* »_
Its all good...Anyway i love my big sister...She just brought me some homemade cupcakes yummmmm


----------



## dubalishus (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gloktimus Prime* »_
Its all good...Anyway i love my big sister...She just brought me some homemade cupcakes yummmmm

nice,i see you changed your name








and i was only gone for a day and i have like 3 pages to catch up on lol.


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (dubalishus)*

good morning ladies


----------



## breane24 (Feb 8, 2007)

You guys are being utterly redic!
Who would be interested in going for a drive to SC? Come to a really big gtg? We're thinking about 61 cars right now. Number of people is hard to predict we know of about 6 caravans.


----------



## FiF (Sep 26, 2006)

*Re: (dubalishus)*

is that you IM name too (dubalishus)??? cuz i tried so hard to get that name thought it was original then I was so uoset to find every possible way to spell it was takin


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (Xx_BiTRBO_xX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Xx_BiTRBO_xX* »_HEHEHE... U sound like a tough guy...

Well when it comes to my 3 sisters and my mom im a softie...Ima mamas boy 

_Quote, originally posted by *dubalishus* »_
nice,i see you changed your name








and i was only gone for a day and i have like 3 pages to catch up on lol.









Of course...Had to change the name lol


----------



## FiF (Sep 26, 2006)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*

OOO I got an IM name to work.... SimplyDuBalish... its cute I likey...


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

Jeez I go out for lunch and come back to a page and a half of none sense


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (Xx_BiTRBO_xX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Xx_BiTRBO_xX* »_OOO I got an IM name to work.... SimplyDuBalish... its cute I likey...









Nice...Mine has nothing to do with dubs lol then again i've had my sn for like 6 years now


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_Jeez I go out for lunch and come back to a page and a half of none sense









You know how we roll lol


----------



## breane24 (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: (Xx_BiTRBO_xX)*









http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3260369
Here's all the information girls! I expect to see at least one of ya'll out there! The furthest person coming so far is Rhode Island!!!!! 
Dub friends are the best kinds of friends to have, the pull for you no matter what. Even if its just a call to get your 16v towed back, cuz it broke down again. Or if its a simple, "Man, you gotta come to my GTG I'm hosting". I haven't decided how I'm going to make myself stand out. 
oh wait.... I forgot these things are usually sausage fests inless the men have girlfriends... or boyfriends that look like girlfriends..


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gloktimus Prime* »_
You know how we roll lol






























Id love some rolls


----------



## dubalishus (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: (Xx_BiTRBO_xX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Xx_BiTRBO_xX* »_OOO I got an IM name to work.... SimplyDuBalish... its cute I likey...









that has my vortex name in it








edit:no thats actually not my aim sn lol


_Modified by dubalishus at 8:56 AM 7-10-2007_


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_
Id love some rolls









lol tru...What did you have for lunch


----------



## FiF (Sep 26, 2006)

*Re: (dubalishus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubalishus* »_
that has my vortex name in it








edit:no thats actually not my aim sn lol

_Modified by dubalishus at 8:56 AM 7-10-2007_

Well u would be suprised how many different ways I tried the other day and the names were already takin... Its not as unique as we both thought... actually when i came to this thread last night and saw u'r name I was hella jealous hehe


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gloktimus Prime* »_
lol tru...What did you have for lunch

I had some homemade chicken teriyaki with rice.
And now Im watching Fraggle Rock!!


----------



## FiF (Sep 26, 2006)

*Re: (C.J)*

So... I am home on vacation for 2 weeks and I wanted to find a new job... I work right now for Valley National Bank and it sux... please tell me what kind of jobs u people found that let u be on vortex all day!! I need me one a dem!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_
I had some homemade chicken teriyaki with rice.
And now Im watching Fraggle Rock!!

Word...Fried chicken mac and chz and some ziti


----------



## dubalishus (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: (dubalishus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubalishus* »_
that has my vortex name in it








edit:no thats actually not my aim sn lol

i might actually have to change my name now since youre so [email protected] and all


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

Im currently job searching myself. I used to work at Dell but was able to get around the security and still browse web sites.


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gloktimus Prime* »_
Word...Fried chicken mac and chz and some ziti

Hmmm I love food.


----------



## FiF (Sep 26, 2006)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubalishus* »_
i might actually have to change my name now since youre so [email protected] and all









r u really mad??

_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_Im currently job searching myself. I used to work at Dell but was able to get around the security and still browse web sites.

yeah at a bank there is no way to get around security and if u try they prolly think u are tryin to rob the bank lol


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (dubalishus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubalishus* »_
i might actually have to change my name now since youre so [email protected] and all









Ill help you figure something out lol


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_
Hmmm I love food.

Word up me too


----------



## dubalishus (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: (Xx_BiTRBO_xX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Xx_BiTRBO_xX* »_

r u really mad?? 

in a way yes. bc my username is *dubalish*us. and i dont think its right that ur calling urself dubalish.(and using the same spelling)im not trying to be a bitch or anything, trust me im far from a bitch. IMHO if anyone should have "im simplydubalish" in their sig it should be me bc well after all that is my name lol.i dont want to cause any problems, but its just how i felt.


----------



## FiF (Sep 26, 2006)

*Re: (dubalishus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubalishus* »_
in a way yes. bc my username is *dubalish*us. and i dont think its right that ur calling urself dubalish.(and using the same spelling)im not trying to be a bitch or anything, trust me im far from a bitch. IMHO if anyone should have "im simplydubalish" in their sig it should be me bc well after all that is my name lol.i dont want to cause any problems, but its just how i felt.









Fixed.... We cool now?


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (Xx_BiTRBO_xX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Xx_BiTRBO_xX* »_So... I am home on vacation for 2 weeks and I wanted to find a new job... I work right now for Valley National Bank and it sux... please tell me what kind of jobs u people found that let u be on vortex all day!! I need me one a dem!!!!!!!!!!!

i work as a mechanical designer for a company that designs RF amplifiers. I am doing a project right now that is making me want to do this








I use AutoCAD and Inventor all day - the compay that i work for actually releases reports each month stating how much time everyone spens on the internet and i am the highest......but i get away with it because the programs i use access the internet all day


----------



## dubalishus (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: (Xx_BiTRBO_xX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Xx_BiTRBO_xX* »_
Fixed.... We cool now?

we cool.trust me i didnt want to be an a$$. but im seriously thinking about changing my name bc well i guess i want to be more original lol.


----------



## FiF (Sep 26, 2006)

*Re: (dubalishus)*

U'r silly... don't let it bother u like that... i never meant to cause a problem... I seriously put it one day as my myspace name and thought it was soooo original like no one had it then just yesterday I was tellin my husband umm its not as original as I thought I was kinda upset but I got over it lol... If you change your name do i have permission to put "I'm simply... [email protected]" back up?? lol


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_I use AutoCAD and Inventor all day - the compay that i work for actually releases reports each month stating how much time everyone spens on the internet and i am the highest......but i get away with it because the programs i use access the internet all day









Getting paid to whore it up on the tex doesnt get any better then that lol


----------



## FiF (Sep 26, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
i work as a mechanical designer for a company that designs RF amplifiers. I am doing a project right now that is making me want to do this








I use AutoCAD and Inventor all day - the compay that i work for actually releases reports each month stating how much time everyone spens on the internet and i am the highest......but i get away with it because the programs i use access the internet all day









so I am guessin u went to school lol... my dad does the same thing well similar he is a cad guy... its a good field to be in cuz not everyone knows cad... i know a lil but not enough to make it my job... but hahaha u'r lucky gettin away with the internet usage ish....


----------



## dubalishus (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: (Xx_BiTRBO_xX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Xx_BiTRBO_xX* »_U'r silly... don't let it bother u like that... i never meant to cause a problem... I seriously put it one day as my myspace name and thought it was soooo original like no one had it then just yesterday I was tellin my husband umm its not as original as I thought I was kinda upset but I got over it lol... If you change your name do i have permission to put "I'm simply... [email protected]" back up?? lol

yeah i guess its not as original as we both thought lol. but im not sure if im going to change it bc its to much hassle lol. if i do decide to change it, ill let ya know,


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (Xx_BiTRBO_xX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Xx_BiTRBO_xX* »_
so I am guessin u went to school lol... my dad does the same thing well similar he is a cad guy... its a good field to be in cuz not everyone knows cad... i know a lil but not enough to make it my job... but hahaha u'r lucky gettin away with the internet usage ish....

i know....b/c i thought that i was gonna get in trouble








I did go to school for this yes, but I am going to school to be a mechanical engineer i think....i dont know what the hell i want to do


----------



## FiF (Sep 26, 2006)

*Re: (dubalishus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubalishus* »_
yeah i guess its not as original as we both thought lol. but im not sure if im going to change it bc its to much hassle lol. if i do decide to change it, ill let ya know,









lol deal...


----------



## dubalishus (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
i know....b/c i thought that i was gonna get in trouble








I did go to school for this yes, but I am going to school to be a mechanical engineer i think....i dont know what the hell i want to do 

pshh, do we ever know what we want to do?lol. im only just about to start my 5 semester and im about to change my major for lthe 3rd time. all somewhat related though.


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_I did go to school for this yes, but I am going to school to be a mechanical engineer i think....i dont know what the hell i want to do 

I dont know what i wanna do either i think im just going to get back into acting...I miss it


----------



## breane24 (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*

do any of us know what the hell we 'WANT' to do? 
We 'do' what we either a) were taught to do b) are good at or c) were made to do
or d) and e) all of the above because that was lame.


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (breane24)*


_Quote, originally posted by *breane24* »_do any of us know what the hell we 'WANT' to do? 
We 'do' what we either a) were taught to do b) are good at or c) were made to do
or d) and e) all of the above because that was lame.

Have you been drinking Bre ?


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_
Have you been drinking Bre ?


----------



## dubalishus (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: (BMPolska)*

omg, could it be any hotter outside. i cant even have the windows down, gotta drive with the a/c on


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

I had the windows down, just drove extra fast and its not to bad.


----------



## breane24 (Feb 8, 2007)

no but i wish i have.. today at work was one of those days you go home and have a b itch drink.. no fu ck the b itches.. 
lets say the ba stards drink... nice straight JAGER. Get me drunk... jager bombs. WOOO.


----------



## dubalishus (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: (breane24)*


_Quote, originally posted by *breane24* »_no but i wish i have.. today at work was one of those days you go home and have a b itch drink.. no fu ck the b itches.. 
lets say the ba stards drink... nice straight JAGER. Get me drunk... jager bombs. WOOO.

mmmm jager bombs. i remember this one time, it was like a couple months ago actually, i was like dieing of thirst and my mom had a cup on the table and i looked at it real fast and i was like mom is that ur ice tea and before she could answer i grabbed it and chugged it. yeah. it wasnt iced tea it was a glass full of jager


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (dubalishus)*

whats up ladies


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

Watching Big Brother 8. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (C.J)*

im watching 300


----------



## breane24 (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: (dubalishus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubalishus* »_
mmmm jager bombs. i remember this one time, it was like a couple months ago actually, i was like dieing of thirst and my mom had a cup on the table and i looked at it real fast and i was like mom is that ur ice tea and before she could answer i grabbed it and chugged it. yeah. it wasnt iced tea it was a glass full of jager










ahha.. That reminds me of a time I was like 12 I was over at my friends house. I was really thirsty and the only thing in the frig was Orange Juice. Of course, since you gals don't really know me... All would know Orange Juice makes me sick to my stomach for this very reason. I went in the frig, grabbed the Orange Juice container it was like 2am in the morning and I didn't feel like using a cup (its so much better straight from the container). So, Chugging away thinking it was Orange Juice; I really got some OJ (*Orange Juice and Vodka*). Well, needless to say I really liked it I drank it the whole morning. By about noon, I was puking my brains out. I asked my friend why it made me so sick, her grandmother proceeded to scream about why her OJ was missing. I was like







ooopsie. and







that's why I'm sick!!!! Well, since then the slightest notation of OJ makes me sick. I can't even be around Orange scented cleaners. 
There is one other drink that happens to me, and that's Sweet N Sour with anything. Sweet N Sour without liquor will make me puke my brains out like a baby.







I know.


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_im watching 300









That movie is awesome!!! If all men looked like Spartans ooooooohhhhh baby!!!!


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_
That movie is awesome!!! If all men looked like Spartans ooooooohhhhh baby!!!!
















sorry im not up to your standards


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_
sorry im not up to your standards









LOL Well all men dont look like Spartans. So learned to compromised.


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (C.J)*

gixxie's thread got locked cuz some people were being toolbags and asking for ass pics so i made her another thread while she is away for a few days, enjoy
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3331584


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_
sorry im not up to your standards









Right geez..


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

Harry Potter on IMAX here I come!!!!


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_Harry Potter on IMAX here I come!!!!

dont tell me your opne of those who stand in line waiting for the books to come out


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_
dont tell me your opne of those who stand in line waiting for the books to come out









Haha no Im not. I dont even own the books yet.


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_
Haha no Im not. I dont even own the books *yet*.

ohh boy


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

Ill probably buy the books after they convert all the books in movies.


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (C.J)*

WHats going on peoples


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

Not much just waiting till movie starts here.


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (C.J)*

so your whoring it up on the tex lol awesomeness


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gloktimus Prime* »_so your whoring it up on the tex lol awesomeness 

Yep gotta love the Blackberry








Page 174 Ownage!!!


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (C.J)*

Word... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gloktimus Prime* »_Word... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Movie starting, check with you guys later.


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_
Movie starting, check with you guys later.

turn off that phone


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_
turn off that phone









Vibrate


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_
Vibrate









w/e makes ya happy


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_
w/e makes ya happy









Hahahaha good one


----------



## dubalishus (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gloktimus Prime* »_
Hahahaha good one






























boys








anywho i just got back from harry potter...i honestly felt like i was the coolest person there.lol


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (dubalishus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubalishus* »_
boys








anywho i just got back from harry potter...i honestly felt like i was the coolest person there.lol

How and why lol


----------



## scrubs_barbie (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*

good morning fellow dub girl loungers! 







*it's my birthday!*


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (scrubs_barbie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scrubs_barbie* »_good morning fellow dub girl loungers! 







*it's my birthday!*









HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DubsportGTI (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: (scrubs_barbie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scrubs_barbie* »_good morning fellow dub girl loungers! 







*it's my birthday!*









Happy Birthday. Did I mention that girls in scrubs turn me on...


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (scrubs_barbie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scrubs_barbie* »_good morning fellow dub girl loungers! 







*it's my birthday!*









HAPPY BDAY


----------



## aamalinowski (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: (C.J)*

happy birthdayyy


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (scrubs_barbie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scrubs_barbie* »_good morning fellow dub girl loungers! 







*it's my birthday!*









Happy B-Day....Me and my cars 4 year anniversary is coming up on the 24th i got her a new shocks/springs and getting her a new master cly...
CJ how was harry potter


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gloktimus Prime* »_
Happy B-Day....Me and my cars 4 year anniversary is coming up on the 24th i got her a new shocks/springs and getting her a new master cly...
CJ how was harry potter

Happy BDay soon to your car and you. Thats a pretty long relationship.








I liked Harry Potter 5 a lot, Transformers was better, but then again not many movies are better then Transformers right now







. Loved the last 20 some min in 3D, was simply wicked. First time seeing 3D at the theaters.







IMAX is awesome. To bad Transformers wasnt available in IMAX


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (C.J)*

Transformers would have rocked my world in imax if i had watched it like that....Yea me and her have going strong for a long time...I love her...The only woman that doesnt let me down


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gloktimus Prime* »_Transformers would have rocked my world in imax if i had watched it like that....Yea me and her have going strong for a long time...I love her...The only woman that doesnt let me down

Got the same with my man. I love him very much. We been together since Nov 1st 2006, my Bday present to myself. Its been hard at times, but dont think Ill ever dump him.


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_Got the same with my man. I love him very much. We been together since Nov 1st 2006, my Bday present to myself. Its been hard at times, but dont think Ill ever dump him.









Since shes been paid off<~Sounds messed up right lol....She's been giving a ass load of problems though...I dont think we'll make it to 5 yrs


----------



## GTIxpinay (Jul 30, 2006)

morning girls! glok too


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (GTIxpinay)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTIxpinay* »_morning girls! glok too

YOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!! JOOOOOOOOOOOOHANAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!
Whats going on lol


----------



## GTIxpinay (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*

YOOOOO GLOOOOKKKK.
nothin much, you?


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (GTIxpinay)*

good morning ladies


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gloktimus Prime* »_
Since shes been paid off<~Sounds messed up right lol....She's been giving a ass load of problems though...I dont think we'll make it to 5 yrs









LOL, yeah that sounded messed up a bit. No probs on the horizon yet. Hes still under warranty for another yr and a half then will see if he will start giving me a hard time. But I dont think Ill get rid of him. Unless an R32 comes my way, then maybe....


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_
LOL, yeah that sounded messed up a bit. No probs on the horizon yet. Hes still under warranty for another yr and a half then will see if he will start giving me a hard time. But I dont think Ill get rid of him. Unless an R32 comes my way, then maybe....









Well...If i can't find a good 89 Rocco or an 89 RX-7 then ill keep her a little longer

_Quote, originally posted by *GTIxpinay* »_YOOOOO GLOOOOKKKK.
nothin much, you?

Same same just chillin


----------



## breane24 (Feb 8, 2007)

ahhhh I made a really big boo boo at work.. With travel claims which means I gotta go and redo it.


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (breane24)*


_Quote, originally posted by *breane24* »_ahhhh I made a really big boo boo at work.. With travel claims which means I gotta go and redo it.

What did you do lol


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*

I hate autodesk








they need to make something that works


----------



## breane24 (Feb 8, 2007)

I work for the united states navy. 
Basically, I'm at a shore command and I do what they tell me to do. I got trainned on Monday, and a little yesterday. And I'm already doing a job they assigned me to.
Basically, for every military person that travels and its a paid for travel they fill out travel claims. With those travel claims, theres parts that make it more complicated. Other than us just paying them.
They've got to be in this one system. All their infomation has to be correct; including their banking information. Then we have another system which gives us the correct banking infomation if they were in the other system wrong. So, on top of that if they have dependents and other (we'll leave it at stuff) that means another system is needed. Just to get to the end conclusion of being able to pay this person some money for their travel claim. 
With this current position I could be considered like an accountant/travel representative/intel personnel.
I punch numbers and push paper work. 
____________________
Now, where I went wrong is I'm suppse to have TAD, AT, TTDY, and IDTT (all good words for different orders to another duty station) one way. And PCS (Permant-sp? change of station) another way ... I forgot to do that.... and made it all regular claims... and well with that.. I don't have the access to delete them out of the systems and redo them. So, I had to get a 1st class to delete them out for me, so I can reput the information in.


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (breane24)*

Beat sauce...Im thinking about going to the Air Force...Dont know if i should


----------



## dubalishus (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: (breane24)*

good morning everyone


----------



## breane24 (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gloktimus Prime* »_Beat sauce...Im thinking about going to the Air Force...Dont know if i should

Can you get into college? Even a community college?
How old are you?
If your fresh out of highschool DON'T DO IT.
Go grow up a little go have fun. Learn some. Then come to the military.
I regret turning down my full ride to Lehigh University to play lacrosse. I regret it every day of my fu ck ing Navy Career.


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (dubalishus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubalishus* »_good morning everyone









wow, that must be nice just waking up


----------



## breane24 (Feb 8, 2007)

well, seeing your 21.. 
I could agree that you've gotten out of highschool.. Probably tried college.. Found its not for you. In that case, I say you should REALLLY Do your research on the branches. 
WHY have you picked Air Force over the other branches? 
Marines
Navy
Coast(SP) Guard
Air Force
Army
And what about the Reserves? 


_Modified by breane24 at 9:11 AM 7-11-2007_


----------



## dubalishus (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
wow, that must be nice just waking up
















yeah i didnt go to bed until 4. i normally dont sleep this late


----------



## breane24 (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: (dubalishus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubalishus* »_
yeah i didnt go to bed until 4. i normally dont sleep this late

I got awoken(sp) during the middle of the night to a drunken fone call. 
"Heyyyyy breeee!" 
-"Hardy, call me tomorrow!" 
"But why I'm calling you now"
-"Because you're drunk!"
"But I won't be drunk tomorrow!"
*click*
I was having a really great dream. It was like everything I've ever done RIGHT in my life was in this dream.

175 mine~!


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (breane24)*


_Quote, originally posted by *breane24* »_well, seeing your 21.. 
I could agree that you've gotten out of highschool.. Probably tried college.. Found its not for you. In that case, I say you should REALLLY Do your research on the branches. 
WHY have you picked Air Force over the other branches? 
Marines
Navy
Coast(SP) Guard
Air Force
Army
And what about the Reserves? 

Yea i got out of high school in 04...I tired to go to college but i didnt like it...So ive pretty much been working for the past four yrs...And i want to you know have a career not just working at beat ass jobs....
I picked the Air Force because ive always enjoyed aviation...The amount of technology that these planes have are crazy, Ive always wanted to fly a fighter jet/helicopter, and my father was in the Brasilian Air force back in the day


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (dubalishus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubalishus* »_good morning everyone









More like good afternoon buddy lol


----------



## dubalishus (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: (breane24)*


_Quote, originally posted by *breane24* »_
I got awoken(sp) during the middle of the night to a drunken fone call. 
"Heyyyyy breeee!" 
-"Hardy, call me tomorrow!" 
"But why I'm calling you now"
-"Because you're drunk!"
"But I won't be drunk tomorrow!"
*click*
I was having a really great dream. It was like everything I've ever done RIGHT in my life was in this dream.

175 mine~!









that is the worst!! drunk dialers ALWAYS call at the worst times...and they say the dumbest things.


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (dubalishus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubalishus* »_
that is the worst!! drunk dialers ALWAYS call at the worst times...and they say the dumbest things.

Drunk dialing and drunk texting is the shizzz lol


----------



## dubalishus (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gloktimus Prime* »_
Drunk dialing and drunk texting is the shizzz lol

yeah when ur the one doing it and not receiving it.


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (dubalishus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubalishus* »_
yeah when ur the one doing it and not receiving it.


Yea i know...I get drunk calls at like 12 from my friend nicole almost every night lol but i http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif her so idc...


----------



## breane24 (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gloktimus Prime* »_
Yea i got out of high school in 04...I tired to go to college but i didnt like it...So ive pretty much been working for the past four yrs...And i want to you know have a career not just working at beat ass jobs....
I picked the Air Force because ive always enjoyed aviation...The amount of technology that these planes have are crazy, Ive always wanted to fly a fighter jet/helicopter, and my father was in the Brasilian Air force back in the day

I really hate to break it to you, but like most people don't fly in the AF. Infact, most of them don't even deal with aviation. That's why I first thought about going into the AF; since I have a private pilots license. However, it just didn't seem like the place for me to be. If you like being told what to do every step of the way then the military is good. But if you like that occasional freedoms; really consider it. I don't want you to join a branch not knowing about it; and not knowing what your getting yourself into. Some people like myself come into the military thinking they are getting a career out of it, but realize half way in maybe its just not the thing for them. Or they come in and they love it, can't get enough of it. There are very different syneros it all really depends on what is right for you! What ever you do, DO NOT talk to recruiters to get your source of information. Trust me, I know three recruiters in the Navy. I'm actually best friends with one. He told me straight up that they DO get paid more for each signature they get, and they ARE all about numbers. The people you want to talk to are people who ARE IN the military now. Who've been there done that. Can advise you based on what has happened, not the sugar coated pretty story they feed you in the recruiting office. Or the awesome videos they have you watch. Because although, most videos you watch are actual missions you're not seeing what the people went through to get there. The military is a very demanding enviroment. You need to make sure that you are mentally ready. If you've ever dealt with depression or any other mental illinesses it will shine like raining hell in some very stressful situations. 
The reasons why I like the military is. I've wanted to be in the military since I was about 4 years old. It's what I've always wanted to do. So, I was going to do it no matter what. I love the way uniforms look, and what they stand for. But most of all. I love that I always get the same paycheck on the 1st and 15th of every month. There's never a question of waking up one morning and going, " Oh jeez, my employer went out of business, now I'm out the job WHAT DO I DO?!?" Never ever do I worry about banking. I didn't come in with any debit. Although, I did build some up the Navy Federal Credit Union has ways of helping people out. Here in the military, I've never had concern of how I would get my college (its free- well, not really it comes out of the paycheck for a year its $100 a month). It's called the Montgomery GI BILL. 
I honestly, want you to make sure you're ready to put your life on pause. Someone said it best to me, "You put your personal life on hold, while you put your work life on fast forward: -Andrew Kent. As a 19 year old, I'm probably at a maturity(sp) level of a 26 year old. I feel like I'm older than I actually am. They make you grow up real fast and take responsibilities. There are things you will do in your life in the military, and outside, that will shock the hell out of you. You never would have known it was inside of you. Or that you could have progressed so well doing a certain task. 
However, now that I've spent my lunch break from the Navy on Vortex. I need to get back to work. Because my desk is absolutely filled with paperwork that I must get to. And yes, I'd admit that the first couple of jobs I was made to do at this command made me very unhappy. However, I feel what I'm doing now will keep me happy. Because I'm good with computers, and typing just comes naturally for me. - - 
If you have aim and would like to talk to me more ... just hit me up. 
Yours Truly, 
Breane


_Modified by breane24 at 9:44 AM 7-11-2007_


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (breane24)*

WoW thanks for all the info....I know a few people who are in there so ill talk to them first


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gloktimus Prime* »_
Yea i got out of high school in 04...I tired to go to college but i didnt like it...So ive pretty much been working for the past four yrs...And i want to you know have a career not just working at beat ass jobs....
I picked the Air Force because ive always enjoyed aviation...The amount of technology that these planes have are crazy, Ive always wanted to fly a fighter jet/helicopter, and my father was in the Brasilian Air force back in the day

airforce is also the least physically demanding bootcamp of all the branches. Right about now, the navy would be sweet cause your can't float on sand.


----------



## breane24 (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MyCarIsRed* »_
airforce is also the least physically demanding bootcamp of all the branches. Right about now, the navy would be sweet cause your can't float on sand.

*YOU ARE ABSOLUTELY SMOKING CRACK!!!!!* The AF is most demanding. They're up there with the marines.


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (breane24)*


_Quote, originally posted by *breane24* »_
*YOU ARE ABSOLUTELY SMOKING CRACK!!!!!* The AF is most demanding. They're up there with the marines. 

I hope no one is smoking crack in here...


----------



## dubalishus (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gloktimus Prime* »_
I hope no one is smoking crack in here...

"i smoke rock"


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (dubalishus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubalishus* »_
"i smoke rock" 

Then you suck lol


----------



## dubalishus (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gloktimus Prime* »_
Then you suck lol 

its from dave chapelle.


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (dubalishus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubalishus* »_
its from dave chapelle.


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*

I am gonna go home and try and polish my wheels so that i can finally put them on


----------



## mk2eurogirl (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*

posted pics with my Jetta front on gti
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3305893
look!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dubalishus (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_I am gonna go home and try and polish my wheels so that i can finally put them on









what kinda wheels didja get?


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (dubalishus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2eurogirl* »_posted pics with my Jetta front on gti
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3305893
look!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Look so hott i love it 

_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_I am gonna go home and try and polish my wheels so that i can finally put them on









Which wheels are you polishing


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (dubalishus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubalishus* »_
what kinda wheels didja get?

18" 2 piece Ifordge wheels with a 1" chome lip all around 
i just looked and I dont have the picture on my hostdub anymore


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_i just looked and I dont have the picture on my hostdub anymore









Beat sauce...I need steelies


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (Minibabe)*

so i brought my car to get an alignment and they are charging me $40 f*ing dollars to take the vr lip off the front so they can see if the lasers don't hit the bumper. so i may just be wasting a bunch of money... why is it that when i called to ask if they aligned lowered cars they said "yes"... and now that it's there, they are having trouble with it? f*ing idiots!!!!


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*

Cuz that how places roll...They tell you one thing and then do another...Last time i went for an alignment i took my bumper off


----------



## dubalishus (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MyCarIsRed* »_so i brought my car to get an alignment and they are charging me $40 f*ing dollars to take the vr lip off the front so they can see if the lasers don't hit the bumper. so i may just be wasting a bunch of money... why is it that when i called to ask if they aligned lowered cars they said "yes"... and now that it's there, they are having trouble with it? f*ing idiots!!!!









morons


----------



## breane24 (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*

Take it to a VW dub place. I know theres a place here in charleston I would NOT take it too. They're called STOKES VOLKSWAGEN. Then theres a place I would.. Because I know the kid who works in there. You just need to know the dirty on the mechanic. 

Through this forum; I've slowly begun to accept I should just shut up. Because I can't spell worth a damn.


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (breane24)*

Its ok neither can i and everyone always owns me for it lol


----------



## breane24 (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*

*high five* - Borat!
and a high five for me.. because I finished work just about an hour early. That even after making a lot of stupid mistakes today, and having to go back and fix them!!!


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (breane24)*

lol....That movie is crazy


----------



## breane24 (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gloktimus Prime* »_lol....That movie is crazy

Simply the best laughs of 2007!


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (dubalishus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubalishus* »_
morons









so the new story is that they can't align it at all, but somehow they are still trying to charge me $90. a bunch of crooks. they'll be hearing a few unhappy words from me in the near future.


----------



## breane24 (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*

do you know a good lawyer?


----------



## breane24 (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gloktimus Prime* »_lol....That movie is crazy


_Quote, originally posted by *mycarisred* »_
My 'fast' hates when people use "LOL" to express their understanding of humor on the internet.


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (breane24)*


_Quote, originally posted by *breane24* »_










Well i dont care much for his fast...


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (breane24)*


_Quote, originally posted by *breane24* »_
*YOU ARE ABSOLUTELY SMOKING CRACK!!!!!* The AF is most demanding. They're up there with the marines. 

i don't know who told you that. i grew up in a military family. my cousin is an airforce jet mechanic. airforce bootcamp is a picnic.


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (breane24)*


_Quote, originally posted by *breane24* »_do you know a good lawyer?

i probably should find one. what a bunch of morons. they literally didn't do ANYTHING! they pulled the lip off, rolled it onto the machine... stared at a screen and pulled the thing back off the machine... $90!!?? 
beyond that, they called me 8 times wasting all of my time so i could tell them what they should be doing. i don't work there!! why should i be telling them how to do things?!


----------



## breane24 (Feb 8, 2007)

Something that is always a good tip.. Talk to people in your area. Find out where they took their ****. So forth.

we do it here on our local dub site.. which my bf and I just retired from.. since they're all douches now.. but its http://www.drunkdubs.com.


_Modified by breane24 at 1:21 PM 7-11-2007_


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (breane24)*

Hey peoples


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MyCarIsRed* »_
so the new story is that they can't align it at all, but somehow they are still trying to charge me $90. a bunch of crooks. they'll be hearing a few unhappy words from me in the near future.

wow, i am really sorry to hear about this that sucks 







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gloktimus Prime* »_Hey peoples

hi hi hi


----------



## dubalishus (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: (Minibabe)*

im bored.


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
wow, i am really sorry to hear about this that sucks 







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

my friend works in the store attached.. he said " look at the bright side, people kept coming in and asking if he owned it and said it was beautiful." so that's sort of flattering i guess. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mk2eurogirl (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*

tell me on myspace what happened.. i wanna know


----------



## scrubs_barbie (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: (dubalishus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubalishus* »_im bored.

i'm not. my parents bought me an orange enV for my b-day. :-D


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (scrubs_barbie)*

whats up ladies, i made it home in one piece http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_whats up ladies, i made it home in one piece http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Word up You going tonight if you do ill see you there


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gloktimus Prime* »_
Word up You going tonight if you do ill see you there

i'll b there http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_
i'll b there http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Dude that was fast lol...Dude im








No VR6 for me


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*

you'll find another one out there http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_you'll find another one out there http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Yea but how many people wanna trade a clean VR 5spd for a auto/stick 2.0 mk iv????


----------



## nicodagift (Jun 15, 2007)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (x_gixxie_x)*



















































[/URL]<br/>Shot with <a href="http://profile.imageshack.us/camerabuy.php?model=%3CKENOX+S730++%2F+Samsung+S730%3E&make=Samsung+Techwin"><KENOX S730 / Samsung S730></a> at 2007-07-11


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gloktimus Prime* »_
Yea but how many people wanna trade a clean VR 5spd for a auto/stick 2.0 mk iv????

this is true


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (BMPolska)*

It happens


----------



## DubsportGTI (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: (breane24)*


_Quote, originally posted by *breane24* »_
*YOU ARE ABSOLUTELY SMOKING CRACK!!!!!* The AF is most demanding. They're up there with the marines. 

Haha. Tell that to my dad, a marine corps colonel. I let him read that... He's still laughing. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DubsportGTI (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MyCarIsRed* »_so i brought my car to get an alignment and they are charging me $40 f*ing dollars to take the vr lip off the front so they can see if the lasers don't hit the bumper. so i may just be wasting a bunch of money... why is it that when i called to ask if they aligned lowered cars they said "yes"... and now that it's there, they are having trouble with it? f*ing idiots!!!!









Uhh. Have you ever seen an alignment rack, and how it works? If the lasers cant line up, you dont get an alignment. it is common practice to take the lips off of vehicles, even stock ones sometimes. Why they would charge you extra, I'm not sure. Its not trouble, its common practice. Im on your side, you just might want to take it easy if you dont understand how the stuff works. They shouldnt be charging you extra to take it off though, unless you riveted it on or something.


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MyCarIsRed* »_
my friend works in the store attached.. he said " look at the bright side, people kept coming in and asking if he owned it and said it was beautiful." so that's sort of flattering i guess. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

NICE







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (DubsportGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubsportGTI* »_
Haha. Tell that to my dad, a marine corps colonel. I let him read that... He's still laughing. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

not trying to bash anyone but this is true. I come from a military family and the marie corps is the hardest. I work with an ex-marine snipper and he tells me stuff all the time about how the marie corp is the "only branch" that has to do things or is required to do things he says that to me all the time. Basic is not easy but the AF is def. not the hardest.
I give everyone alot of credit for doing anything pertaining to the military. I dont think that I could ever do it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## breane24 (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: (DubsportGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubsportGTI* »_
Haha. Tell that to my dad, a marine corps colonel. I let him read that... He's still laughing. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Well, I know the coast guard ain't demanding. I work with a bunch of them. And I know the Navy ain't ****. . . Maybe, its all the fatasses that ruin my impression of the Navy. But the Pfa, I did it with three broken rips and a sprained wrist after my car accident and still passed. And when I did that I said to myself, "I should have been a marine"


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (Minibabe)*

Good morning ladies


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

meh!!! I think I may be pregnant


----------



## dubalishus (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_meh!!! I think I may be pregnant









uh ohers, why u think that???


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (dubalishus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubalishus* »_
uh ohers, why u think that???

In the last few days just been waking up under the weather, feeling of woosyness. Im a tad concern as Im never sick *knock on wood*. Last time I was really sick was something like 15yrs ago


----------



## dubalishus (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_
In the last few days just been waking up under the weather, feeling of woosyness. Im a tad concern as Im never sick *knock on wood*. Last time I was really sick was something like 15yrs ago









uh oh, you might want to run to the pharmacy then


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (dubalishus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubalishus* »_
uh oh, you might want to run to the pharmacy then









or to the doctor


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_meh!!! I think I may be pregnant









its not mine i swear lol.....
Thats kinda whack sauce


----------



## dubalishus (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
or to the doctor 

or that too lol.


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

I hate doctors








Waiting for someone first then heading to the pharmacy. 
This would be very bad timing.


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gloktimus Prime* »_
its not mine i swear lol.....
Thats kinda whack sauce

sure its not








j/k but you seriously might want to make a visit to the docs office just to be safe.
Although, my BF and I and a couple people at my job have had some kind of stomach thing for a couple of days ?


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gloktimus Prime* »_
its not mine i swear lol.....
Thats kinda whack sauce


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_
















Its a joke....
And i know how you feel about the whole being sick thing...I haven't REALLY been sick since i was 13...


----------



## dubalishus (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
sure its not








j/k but you seriously might want to make a visit to the docs office just to be safe.
Although, my BF and I and a couple people at my job have had some kind of stomach thing for a couple of days ? 

well wait to see what the test result is first...but i guess either way you should go to the creepy cold handed doctors....
pg 177 pwn


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (dubalishus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubalishus* »_but i guess either way you should go to the creepy cold handed doctors....


HAHAHAHAHAAHa word


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gloktimus Prime* »_

HAHAHAHAHAAHa word 

dont even act like u know how it is because at least you dont have anything put in you that they just took off a metal tray


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gloktimus Prime* »_
Its a joke....
And i know how you feel about the whole being sick thing...I haven't REALLY been sick since i was 13...

I know your kidding. Just not in the best of moods. 
Yeah last time I was sick was so long ago I dont even remember what I was sick about.


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
dont even act like u know how it is because at least you dont have anything put in you that they just took off a metal tray
























I dont know how it is BUT i do know what you guys are talking about....I grew up with 3 sisters and my mom and no father....Ive heard it all...







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gloktimus Prime* »_
I dont know how it is BUT i do know what you guys are talking about....I grew up with 3 sisters and my mom and no father....Ive heard it all...







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

ok ok u just earned some respect points back


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

Be back in an hour or so, heading to the Doctor


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_Be back in an hour or so, heading to the Doctor









good luck


----------



## dubalishus (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
good luck









x2
let us know how it goes.


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
ok ok u just earned some respect points back






























Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif you too


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*

whats up ladies


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (BMPolska)*

They heard you were back and they left thanks alot nick


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gloktimus Prime* »_They heard you were back and they left thanks alot nick






























thats usually what happens


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_whats up ladies

how are you - how was your trip?


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
how are you - how was your trip?

not bad, got to spend some time with the family http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_
not bad, got to spend some time with the family http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

that is always fun when it is done in small doeses








glad to hear you had a good time you drive your car there or you fly?


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_
thats usually what happens

Yea for me too


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gloktimus Prime* »_
Yea for me too 
 
oh stop it the both of you


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (Minibabe)*

i drove my car down there so i could come back and hang out with some 1 but things changed


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_i drove my car down there so i could come back and hang out with some 1 but things changed









oh - well you take any good pictures?


----------



## breane24 (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: (BMPolska)*

Wooot A wOO. Not looking forward to working (more)> 
check the new sig.. new and improved.


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
oh - well you take any good pictures?

i actually met up with a dubber that lives in VA beach so we did a small photoshoot, im uploading the pics now http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_
i actually met up with a dubber that lives in VA beach so we did a small photoshoot, im uploading the pics now http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

sounds good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif VA is nice....but the cops there are HORRIBLE


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
sounds good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif VA is nice....but the cops there are HORRIBLE









i didnt see many cops while driving through VA, my radar didnt detect any either except maybe 1


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_ 
oh stop it the both of you









Its tru
















_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_
i didnt see many cops while driving through VA, my radar didnt detect any either except maybe 1









Yea you made it back home in 7 hours right supposed to take 9 lol...Good job nick


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gloktimus Prime* »_
Its tru















Yea you made it back home in 7 hours right supposed to take 9 lol...Good job nick

i wasnt speeding


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_
i wasnt speeding
















Im sure


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_
i didnt see many cops while driving through VA, my radar didnt detect any either except maybe 1









My license is revoked in the state of virginia. fortunately it's a common wealth and they couldn't carry the penalties over to jersey.


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MyCarIsRed* »_
My license is revoked in the state of virginia. fortunately it's a common wealth and they couldn't carry the penalties over to jersey.









Mine license is gunna be done sauce in jersey on tuesday


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*

heres some of the pics we took
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3334365


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_heres some of the pics we took
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3334365

Good shizz....
Rockn out to some Bon Jovi right now


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gloktimus Prime* »_
Good shizz....
Rockn out to some Bon Jovi right now























going to get my tires mounted http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_
going to get my tires mounted http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

On the gold rims??


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

Well I have returned from the Dr. and stopped on the way back at the bf's work.
Apparently im about 2 weeks in. Im kinda pissed right now. 
Dunno....


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_Well I have returned from the Dr. and stopped on the way back at the bf's work.
Apparently im about 2 weeks in. Im kinda pissed right now. 
Dunno....

congrats?


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_
congrats?

No congrats







At least not right now anyways. 
The pills exist to prevent that kinda of stuff, seems there USELESS after all.


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_Well I have returned from the Dr. and stopped on the way back at the bf's work.
Apparently im about 2 weeks in. Im kinda pissed right now. 
Dunno....

What did the bf say...


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gloktimus Prime* »_
What did the bf say...

He was happy for some reason, but he said it was really my choice in the end. Cause he has a 4yr old daughter already, he said that maybe it would be something that I should experience at least once in my life. Im really pissed maybe more irritated about it, that it takes that for him to tell me that he loves me.


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (C.J)*

ummm guys are retarded sometimes....


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gloktimus Prime* »_ummm guys are retarded sometimes....























so fkn true


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gloktimus Prime* »_ummm guys are retarded sometimes....
















I think he meant well by it, just very bad timing. I mean I havent told him I loved him either. Dont understand why Im so mad right now. 
Im gonna go out for a walk.


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_







so fkn true 

Yeah, but without us... who would open all your jars?!


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (C.J)*

Walk to jersey and back i think that will a long enough walk lol


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MyCarIsRed* »_
Yeah, but without us... who would open all your jars?!

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA good one...


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MyCarIsRed* »_
Yeah, but without us... who would open all your jars?!

id rather smash it against the ground than as a dude 4 a favor


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MyCarIsRed* »_
Yeah, but without us... who would open all your jars?!

I can open my own jars. Guess guys are good at getting us pregnant....


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
id rather smash it against the ground than as a dude 4 a favor









Then what ever is in the jar is gunna be all dirty cuz it fell on the floor and its going to have glass in it whack sauce


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_
I can open my own jars. Guess guys are good at getting us pregnant....









.....


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gloktimus Prime* »_
.....

Sorry, dont mind me.








Back after I walk this off.


----------



## dubalishus (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_
No congrats







At least not right now anyways. 
The pills exist to prevent that kinda of stuff, seems there USELESS after all.









pills shmills. they only thing they do is make you gain weight,thats why i stopped taking mine over a year ago. and im still in the clear *knocks on wood*.
but right now i know u must be like ****ting yourself.ive had plenty of girlfriends who went through unexpected pregnancies. they were scared in the begining and were unsure of keeping the baby, but they did end up keeping it and they are really happy with their decision. so hopefully youll get use to the idea of being a mommy. im not sure if i made any sense...but i hope it helps.


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

i swear to god vortex is gettin on my last nerve w getting my threads locked over b/s








i know BMPolska made me a new one in the mk4 forum ... n i wanna really thank him for it http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif
but i wanted to make one myslef so i re-posted it in the Photography forum ....
if you guys care to visit it heres the link ...
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3334429








ladies enjoy the day http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif
im off to take care of sum things


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (dubalishus)*

Alright ladies its been fun chat'n with you all...But i got a complaint from Ms. Gixxie...If you wanna talk to me still ill be in the tristate or you could send me a PM have fun ladies http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Gloktimus Prime at 1:50 PM 7-12-2007_


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*








thats not where i was goin w it damnit ...
ill talk to you when i can send PM bc the sh*t dont work on this comp.


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_
Sorry, dont mind me.








Back after I walk this off.









I wish you the best of luck and hope that everything turns out ok


----------



## breane24 (Feb 8, 2007)

:yawn: work.


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (breane24)*


_Quote, originally posted by *breane24* »_:yawn: work.

I second that - although I did have an execellent lunch the BF came by my job and took me out (







)


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

Man its way to hot to venture walking any length of time today.


----------



## dubalishus (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_Man its way to hot to venture walking any length of time today.

word.this summer is just like grossly humid.


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

Now time to enjoy the A/C.


----------



## FiF (Sep 26, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_heres some of the pics we took
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3334365

I SAW U AT THE BRIDGEWATER MEET!!! 
I love your wheels they were the first thing i noticed when u were comin up the side street and we were headin towards the light to turn into the borders... I was like HOLY ISH THEMS ARE HOTT!!







hehehe then u pulled up along side me I hadda get out of your way when u parked actually hehehe


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

*Re: (Xx_BiTRBO_xX)*

i went away for a ffew days, and im so lost on this post
anyways have a good day ladies and glock


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (pumagurlvw8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pumagurlvw8* »_i went away for a ffew days, and im so lost on this post
anyways have a good day ladies and glock









LOL Welcome back...


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

*Re: (C.J)*

so waterfest is lurking up on me. . and i keep getting more indebt as the days go on! but im still going


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

Im thinking I might be going, but Ill know at the last minute I think.


----------



## breane24 (Feb 8, 2007)

I think I'm going to shoot my boyfriend.


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (breane24)*


_Quote, originally posted by *breane24* »_I think I'm going to shoot my boyfriend.

Uh oh!!! What did he do ? Want to shoot mine at the same time ?


----------



## FiF (Sep 26, 2006)

*Re: (pumagurlvw8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pumagurlvw8* »_so waterfest is lurking up on me. . and i keep getting more indebt as the days go on! but im still going









Isn't it funny how we spend all this money on nonsense but then when Show and Go or waterfest come WE R BROKE!!! seriously I have gone to waterfest this will be my 3rd year and I am broke as a joke every time!!! same with my anniversary and birthdays... I will never understand it....


----------



## breane24 (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: (C.J)*

sweet can you buy the gun? - ill do the shooting and all the clean up. 
do we have a deal?


----------



## mk2eurogirl (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (breane24)*

who lives in PA?


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (breane24)*


_Quote, originally posted by *breane24* »_sweet can you buy the gun? - ill do the shooting and all the clean up. 
do we have a deal?

We have to go through loops and back flips if we want to aquire a gun in Canada its crazy


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (mk2eurogirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2eurogirl* »_who lives in PA?

I lived in Philly for about 18months but moved back to Canada.


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_Well I have returned from the Dr. and stopped on the way back at the bf's work.
Apparently im about 2 weeks in. Im kinda pissed right now. 
Dunno....

i juss read that ....
n u dont sound too happy about it


----------



## scrubs_barbie (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: (mk2eurogirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2eurogirl* »_who lives in PA?

*raises hand* why?
oh, and C.J., look at it this way, it's a little dubber







a dubchick friend of mine from queens is about to have her child in about 2 weeks. she belongs to this group called BAR and drives a red GLI.


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (scrubs_barbie)*

start em off at a young age !


----------



## scrubs_barbie (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

exactly! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
i juss read that ....
n u dont sound too happy about it









Nope not very happy about that right now. Im going to spend a couple days at a friend. Then I guess more talking about it with my bf. Guess will see how things go this week end.


----------



## mk2eurogirl (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_
I lived in Philly for about 18months but moved back to Canada.

i wanna move out of CA.. just dont know where


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_
Nope not very happy about that right now. Im going to spend a couple days at a friend. Then I guess more talking about it with my bf. Guess will see how things go this week end.























well i hope everything works out for ya http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif
what did the b/f say when u told him ??


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_






















well i hope everything works out for ya http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif
what did the b/f say when u told him ??

In short hes actually happy about it and he said he loved me for the first time


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (mk2eurogirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2eurogirl* »_
i wanna move out of CA.. just dont know where

I liked it a lot when I was in SanDiego. You can come on over to Canada we got loads of space here.


----------



## dubalishus (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: (C.J)*

:raises hand: i live in PA!!







about 35 minutes outside philly.


----------



## scrubs_barbie (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: (dubalishus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubalishus* »_:raises hand: i live in PA!!







about 35 minutes outside philly.

PA rocks. definetly come here.








http://****************.com/smile/star.gif no front license plates! http://****************.com/smile/star.gif


----------



## dubalishus (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: (scrubs_barbie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scrubs_barbie* »_
PA rocks. definetly come here.








http://****************.com/smile/star.gif no front license plates! http://****************.com/smile/star.gif

oh thank god we dont have those! it looks so tacky.
oh and we have HOAGIES and PHILLY CHEESE STEAKS. and WAWA!!


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

I miss philly cheese steaks and WAWA


----------



## scrubs_barbie (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: (C.J)*

hell yeah, can't forget about 10 pages ago and the discussion on WAWA and hoagie vs. sub.


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (scrubs_barbie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scrubs_barbie* »_hell yeah, can't forget about 10 pages ago and the discussion on WAWA and hoagie vs. sub.









LOL


----------



## scrubs_barbie (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: (C.J)*

hope we're helping to cheer you up C.J. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

You guys are doing a decent job http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Thx


----------



## Squeaker24 (Apr 20, 2007)

*Re: (C.J)*

Hey ladies!








I don't own a VW yet. . .but I'm a huge fan. My ex has a '95 Vr6t and apparently a Golf that's being turned into a track car, and I guess you could say I got hooked.
Right now I drive a little chevy truck, but I'm lookin' into buying a new Rabbit. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (Squeaker24)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Squeaker24* »_Hey ladies!








I don't own a VW yet. . .but I'm a huge fan. My ex has a '95 Vr6t and apparently a Golf that's being turned into a track car, and I guess you could say I got hooked.
Right now I drive a little chevy truck, but I'm lookin' into buying a new Rabbit. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Welcome to the Dub Girls Lounge http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Squeaker24 (Apr 20, 2007)

*Re: (C.J)*

Thanks








Oh and I saw some pics of the rides everyone has. Nifty gals, really nifty http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

You looking into a new Rabbit or old school ?


----------



## Squeaker24 (Apr 20, 2007)

*Re: (C.J)*

Right now I've had quite bad luck with older cars. . . so I'm lookin' for a new one.
But I still think the older ones look classy


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (Squeaker24)*

Right on. Trade in truck for Rabbit. I think thats a good idea.








Hopefully youll find one soon http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dog_poopie (May 27, 2006)

*Re: (C.J)*

computer eas broke.. just got it back up.. havent posted in a while and i thought this would be the best time..
my car is 1 year old as of yesterday. i didnt even realize it i was so upset when i remember tonight. i didnt even get it any thing.. but i did wash it today. and it was a good wash. no soap spots. some times im lazy and dont dry it. 
but thats all ... see some of you at waterfest i hope


----------



## dog_poopie (May 27, 2006)

*Re: (mk2eurogirl)*

i live in lancaster pa


----------



## Squeaker24 (Apr 20, 2007)

*Re: (C.J)*

That's the plan, once I can afford it that it haha. School sucks http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (Squeaker24)*

School FTW!!!!


----------



## DubsportGTI (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: (breane24)*


_Quote, originally posted by *breane24* »_I think I'm going to shoot my boyfriend.

Since theres all of this talk about shooting your boyfriends, just thought I'd interject and mention just how single i am. Did I mention a great shot? I do have a lot of experience with navy girls, I did live in a pretty large NSA in the middle east (which has proven to be the horniest of all ports thus far.) I just got screened for everything and only came up with stuff that could be fixed with penicillin. Its all good though because all of my friends are HM's. I promise i wont leave you for an ensign and I've proven so far that I cant put up with the b*tchiness. Let me know if you're interested, and I'll have it arranged for us to meet at your local Barracks, for an enchanting evening.


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (dog_poopie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_You guys are doing a decent job http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Thx









u know u get mucho http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif in here









_Quote, originally posted by *Squeaker24* »_Hey ladies!








I don't own a VW yet. . .but I'm a huge fan. My ex has a '95 Vr6t and apparently a Golf that's being turned into a track car, and I guess you could say I got hooked.
Right now I drive a little chevy truck, but I'm lookin' into buying a new Rabbit. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

welcome !
















_Quote, originally posted by *dog_poopie* »_computer eas broke.. just got it back up.. havent posted in a while and i thought this would be the best time..
my car is 1 year old as of yesterday. i didnt even realize it i was so upset when i remember tonight. i didnt even get it any thing.. but i did wash it today. and it was a good wash. no soap spots. some times im lazy and dont dry it. 
but thats all ... see some of you at waterfest i hope









OOOoOoOOOooOOO la la !! car washes ftw !!








haha i b at WF n so will be mah car








i gotta still talk to tania (MissVeeDub) n amanda (Minibabe) about the meet time/point for the girls who are interested in meetin up .... ill have it posted up soon http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
i gotta still talk to tania (MissVeeDub) n amanda (Minibabe) about the meet time/point for the girls who are interested in meetin up .... ill have it posted up soon http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I will only be there on sunday and I am going to get my ECU flashed







unitronix FTW http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
So as soon as I drop the car off in the morning at there booth I will be FREE, so when ever you girlies want to meet up is ok by me.
Gixxie just to let you know Url will not be attending the festivities - 
Boxers get really affected by the heat and I just dont think that its fare to him if I take him b/c we will be outside all day








But thats ok maybe after the car is finished i will finally get to one of those GTG that i have been saying i will get to














he can possibly come to one of them http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*

awe







poor Url







but i guess its better off for him n stuff http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif
yea we gonna plan this out ... i think we're just gonna meet by tania's booth again like at Show and Go http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i know imna b a idiot over cleaning my car the whole morning again so we might as well set something for after the judging http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
im so excited !!!


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_awe







poor Url







but i guess its better off for him n stuff http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif
yea we gonna plan this out ... i think we're just gonna meet by tania's booth again like at Show and Go http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i know imna b a idiot over cleaning my car the whole morning again so we might as well set something for after the judging http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
im so excited !!!









me to I cant wait
I will be walking around while you guys (girls







) are cleaning your cars because I am not showing this year - I actally would like to enjoy the show with the BF and I and just have a good time and not have to worry about anything - maybe buy some parts who knows








Yea, just let me know. I will be there http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif When is the judging usually over?


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*

YaY !!!








the judging ?? ugh ... i have no idea ... it starts earlier than at SnG http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif so i assume that it would be done sooner too ...
well i got ur # n tania's so gettin in touch w u guys will b a slice of cake








if anyone else is interested in meetin up just PM ur phone #s so i can get in touch w you girls at the show







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## scrubs_barbie (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: (Squeaker24)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Squeaker24* »_That's the plan, once I can afford it that it haha. School sucks http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

rabbit is the way to go. i http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif mine.
and welcome, you're in a similar situation as i. ex boyfriends getting you into vw FTW. hahaha.







84 scirocco with 2.0aba X-flow swap. (i did half of that swap







)


_Modified by scrubs_barbie at 7:38 AM 7-13-2007_


----------



## breane24 (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: (DubsportGTI)*

180 is mine!









_Quote, originally posted by *DubsportGTI* »_
Since theres all of this talk about shooting your boyfriends, just thought I'd interject and mention just how single i am. Did I mention a great shot? I do have a lot of experience with navy girls, I did live in a pretty large NSA in the middle east (which has proven to be the horniest of all ports thus far.) I just got screened for everything and only came up with stuff that could be fixed with penicillin. Its all good though because all of my friends are HM's. I promise i wont leave you for an ensign and I've proven so far that I cant put up with the b*tchiness. Let me know if you're interested, and I'll have it arranged for us to meet at your local Barracks, for an enchanting evening. 
























Haha. Sorry, man. I've decided that I'm not going to shoot my boyfriend.


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

Morning Ladies & to the guys roaming


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (C.J)*

good morning


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

Im looking forward to this BBQ day event organized by our Dub Club. Im starving!!!


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_Im looking forward to this BBQ day event organized by our Dub Club. Im starving!!!









no







for you!!!


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MyCarIsRed* »_
no







for you!!!









Dont remind me


----------



## dubalishus (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: (C.J)*

whats up ladies? its finally FRIDAY


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (dubalishus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubalishus* »_whats up ladies? its finally FRIDAY









Enjoying the A/C. Getting ready for the BBQ Event this afternoon. 
Debating if I should have a Baconator Combo @ Wendy's


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (dubalishus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubalishus* »_whats up ladies? its finally FRIDAY









Friday the 13th


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_
Friday the 13th









word


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_
Friday the 13th









explains a LOT http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## dubalishus (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gloktimus Prime* »_
word 

x2


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

meh!!! Just another


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_
Enjoying the A/C. Getting ready for the BBQ Event this afternoon. 
Debating if I should have a Baconator Combo @ Wendy's

well hope ya have a blast @ the bbq








take pix for us !!


----------



## dubalishus (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_
Enjoying the A/C. Getting ready for the BBQ Event this afternoon. 
Debating if I should have a Baconator Combo @ Wendy's

mHmmm wendys.....mHmmm baconator


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

*Re: (dubalishus)*

im for york pa. . it kinda sucks but its not that bad
update: i went to this huge ass vw junkyard wensday, and got some thick door molding. . i wanted more but the guy was so busy.
and id rather spend money for leather seats than clothing lol.. pretty bad
girls gotta do what a girls gotta do


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
well hope ya have a blast @ the bbq








take pix for us !!










Will be taking pix of the cruise down to the BBQ (Ottawa To Montreal) As well as pix at the BBQ.


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (dubalishus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubalishus* »_
mHmmm wendys.....mHmmm baconator









It was awesome 6 slices of bacon 4 slices of cheese & 2 beef patties.
*insert drool here*


----------



## Squeaker24 (Apr 20, 2007)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_
It was awesome 6 slices of bacon 4 slices of cheese & 2 beef patties.
*insert drool here*

Amen. 
And even though it's Friday the 13th. . . something good happened to me for once haha. My calculus project got postponed. Sweet http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (Squeaker24)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Squeaker24* »_
Amen. 
And even though it's Friday the 13th. . . something good happened to me for once haha. My calculus project got postponed. Sweet http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

something good happened to me also i hit 1000 posts on vortex








I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif getting payed on sitting on the internets all day


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
something good happened to me also i hit 1000 posts on vortex








I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif getting payed on sitting on the internets all day










Congrats on the 1k Post Mark


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

*Re: (C.J)*

i dont think i'll ever hit 1k, i always just lurk never post


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (pumagurlvw8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pumagurlvw8* »_i dont think i'll ever hit 1k, i always just lurk never post









I hit one k the next week after i made this name lol


----------



## JuS CaLL Me QuEeN B (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (pumagurlvw8)*

hey ladies!! whats up


----------



## JuS CaLL Me QuEeN B (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (pumagurlvw8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pumagurlvw8* »_i dont think i'll ever hit 1k, i always just lurk never post









hahah ooo you'll start posting..and then you wont stop.. lol


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

Heading out to the BBQ. Check with yah gals in a couple days.
*Waves to Glok too*


----------



## JuS CaLL Me QuEeN B (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (C.J)*

bye bye have fun!!


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_Heading out to the BBQ. Check with yah gals in a couple days.
*Waves to Glok too*

Bye CJ...Talk to you later


----------



## dubalishus (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*


----------



## breane24 (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gloktimus Prime* »_
I hit one k the next week after i made this name lol

Holy s h it that is just insane!!! I don't know how long it will take me to hit that. But with the organizing the charleston GTG to going down here... I've probably used up about 200 posts.... 
If any of you guys are interested in coming to Charleston...... Let me know. It's gonna be next month. I'd be really happy if some girls came....the more the marry-ier?sp?...
But anyhow.. whatever count number I am on.. Here's one more to the count! Peace.


----------



## breane24 (Feb 8, 2007)

575/? that's it damn. Well, I think that's pretty good since I've only been on here since Feb. 
That's about 115 posts a month?? That's about 3 posts a day. I'd defintely agree to that the 3 posts to a day is becoming more like 10 posts a day!
Oh by the way. All the work I was stressing out about... totally came down to a miminal I just started breezing through my work some how. Don't know how. Must have been my ipod, and the listening to TOOL and the ZEP!


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_
Will be taking pix of the cruise down to the BBQ (Ottawa To Montreal) As well as pix at the BBQ. 

WRD !


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (breane24)*


_Quote, originally posted by *breane24* »_
Holy s h it that is just insane!!! I don't know how long it will take me to hit that. But with the organizing the charleston GTG to going down here... I've probably used up about 200 posts.... 
If any of you guys are interested in coming to Charleston...... Let me know. It's gonna be next month. I'd be really happy if some girls came....the more the marry-ier?sp?...
But anyhow.. whatever count number I am on.. Here's one more to the count! Peace.

i've had this account for about 5 years i think and i'm at 1600+... i hardly ever use this site anymore. buying/selling is such a whore, i just buy new parts. the extra money is worth no hassles or scams.
vortex lately = http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## breane24 (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MyCarIsRed* »_
i've had this account for about 5 years i think and i'm at 1600+... i hardly ever use this site anymore. buying/selling is such a whore, i just buy new parts. the extra money is worth no hassles or scams.
vortex lately = http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

I couldn't agree more.. But http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3260369








That's what I do in my spare time at work these days.. Plus, I have tons of connections through vortex. I even actually bought my mk2 through someone I met on Vortex. You have to learn how to weed that bad people out.... and all the crap.


----------



## dubalishus (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: (breane24)*

jhey ladies!!its not even 8pm and im already tipsy







WoOoOOO


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (dubalishus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubalishus* »_jhey ladies!!its not even 8pm and im already tipsy







WoOoOOO









Thats my gurl lol...Im gunna be headed out to polskas house in a little bit


----------



## dubalishus (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gloktimus Prime* »_
Thats my gurl lol...Im gunna be headed out to polskas house in a little bit












































i know right!!! we be gettinm our drink saude on


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (dubalishus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubalishus* »_
i know right!!! we be gettinm our drink saude on









hahhahahaahaha


----------



## ruttness (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*

_Modified by ruttness at 4:12 AM 7-14-2007_


----------



## J double R (Dec 1, 2006)

sweet! intrawebs jealousy.


----------



## ruttness (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: (J double R)*

_Modified by ruttness at 4:12 AM 7-14-2007_


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (ruttness)*

_Modified by Gloktimus Prime at 10:14 AM 7-14-2007_


----------



## ruttness (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*

_Modified by ruttness at 12:53 PM 7-14-2007_


----------



## amy31415 (Mar 14, 2007)

*Re: (pumagurlvw8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pumagurlvw8* »_im for york pa. . it kinda sucks but its not that bad
update: i went to this huge ass vw junkyard wensday, and got some thick door molding. . i wanted more but the guy was so busy.
and id rather spend money for leather seats than clothing lol.. pretty bad
girls gotta do what a girls gotta do

VW Junkyard? Where is this place? It may be time for a roadtrip!
Another question, is it bad when you call home repairs/projects "house mods?" Just curious...


----------



## scrubs_barbie (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: (amy31415)*


_Quote, originally posted by *amy31415* »_
Another question, is it bad when you call home repairs/projects "house mods?" Just curious...

not unless it's bad if your parents are now able to tell the different generations of VW apart?


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (scrubs_barbie)*

my routine bump of my notice .... juss keepin it up top








*- ATTENTION -
I would like to have all the girls post their favorite picture of their dub under their vortex name.
Im gonna update the original post in this thread and add pictures of the dubs the girls own that post in this thread







*
thanks guys,
http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif Gix


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (ruttness)*

sorrie i missed the edited posts and what not ....

_Quote, originally posted by *ruttness* »_yea dude sorry just a fecked up day big time, best part is she went to this guys house got drunk never came home or called, 4:30 still cant get ahold of her, and i thought after 2 years shed still somewhat care









ehhh shes prolly not callin on purpose to spite u http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
dont worrie dude ... u b okie


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gloktimus Prime* »_
Thats my gurl lol...Im gunna be headed out to polskas house in a little bit













































OOOooOOoOOOOo la la !!!







good timez last night !








glok u should have drove ur own car n juss crashed @ the house


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_

OOOooOOoOOOOo la la !!!







good timez last night !








glok u should have drove ur own car n juss crashed @ the house









To bad my car doesnt have brakes...Otherwise i would have


----------



## dubalishus (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*

wow...no action in here today/tonight







anyway, i just got home from seeing transformers for the second time.still as awesome as the first time http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif but anyway goodnight girls(and boys).


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (dubalishus)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3338728


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*

good morning ladies


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

*Re: (BMPolska)*

good morning. . well afternoon


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

I have returned. Now to do some reading.
Hi Gals and the boys roaming. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

Seems not much happened this week end lol
Got some pics of the BBQ and the cruise down. Ill post a few of the pics of the cruise down and of the BBQ. None of my ride since I was the one taking the pictures.








No Luv 4 CJ's GTi


----------



## Red 1.8t (Mar 7, 2007)

PLAYED!


----------



## FULLYLOADEDVR6 (Dec 2, 2005)

OK FOR THE RIGHT PEOPLE I JUST MAY LET YOU COME PLAY AT MY HOUSE SATURDAY NITE.. HAVE A HEATED POOL & JACCUZZI.. JUST LOOKING TO HANG WITH COOL PEOPLE NO A..HOLES! IM BIG ENOUGH TO BOUNCE YOU AND IF THAT DONT WORK MY BOYS IN BLUE WILL BE HERE TWO TIMES QUICK TO TAKE CARE OF IT.. SEND ME A EMAIL IF INTERESTED.. P.S GIRLZ WANTED LOL... BRING YOUR BIKINI! NO MINORS PLEASE LEAVE EMAIL AT [email protected]


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (FULLYLOADEDVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FULLYLOADEDVR6* »_OK FOR THE RIGHT PEOPLE I JUST MAY LET YOU COME PLAY AT MY HOUSE SATURDAY NITE.. HAVE A HEATED POOL & JACCUZZI.. JUST LOOKING TO HANG WITH COOL PEOPLE NO A..HOLES! IM BIG ENOUGH TO BOUNCE YOU AND IF THAT DONT WORK MY BOYS IN BLUE WILL BE HERE TWO TIMES QUICK TO TAKE CARE OF IT.. SEND ME A EMAIL IF INTERESTED.. P.S GIRLZ WANTED LOL... BRING YOUR BIKINI! NO MINORS PLEASE LEAVE EMAIL AT [email protected]









this isnt myspace .... keep invites like this b/s out of this thread. Just bc this is a girls lounge dont think we're gonna jump on in and show up in bikinis at sum random dudes house whos gonna have apparently more security there than ppl he knows http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
balbalbal








[/end]


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gloktimus Prime* »_
To bad my car doesnt have brakes...Otherwise i would have
















so fix em dude !!

















_Quote, originally posted by *dubalishus* »_wow...no action in here today/tonight







anyway, i just got home from seeing transformers for the second time.still as awesome as the first time http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif but anyway goodnight girls(and boys). 

i still gotta see it !!









_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_Seems not much happened this week end lol
Got some pics of the BBQ and the cruise down. Ill post a few of the pics of the cruise down and of the BBQ. None of my ride since I was the one taking the pictures.








No Luv 4 CJ's GTi

awe !







well post up peektures !!! i wanna see w/e ya took !!








well BMPolska had a party at his casa this friday. Had the driveway packed w VWs ... about 12 jammed in there + other ones that parked in the street








deff a bitchin time !! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








i took a bunch of pics so ill post em up as soon as i upload em !


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (FULLYLOADEDVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FULLYLOADEDVR6* »_OK FOR THE RIGHT PEOPLE I JUST MAY LET YOU COME PLAY AT MY HOUSE SATURDAY NITE.. HAVE A HEATED POOL & JACCUZZI.. JUST LOOKING TO HANG WITH COOL PEOPLE NO A..HOLES! IM BIG ENOUGH TO BOUNCE YOU AND IF THAT DONT WORK MY BOYS IN BLUE WILL BE HERE TWO TIMES QUICK TO TAKE CARE OF IT.. SEND ME A EMAIL IF INTERESTED.. P.S GIRLZ WANTED LOL... BRING YOUR BIKINI! NO MINORS PLEASE LEAVE EMAIL AT [email protected]


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_









LOL


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (C.J)*

Here are some pics pf the cruise down to the BBQ on friday night.


----------



## breane24 (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: (C.J)*










WICKED!! PROPS!!! 








what kind of camera do you use?


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

Thx. My first time at rolling shot and I was driving while taking them, was quite the challenge.
Camera im using is a Sony Cyber-Shot DSC-W50


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (C.J)*

Cant say im a big fan of that blue mk iii


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

Its different for sure, but Ill give him props, cause he has put a lot of work into it. Its is first dub and he had it for about 7yrs now.


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

*Re: (C.J)*

maybe give hima hint to atleast ditch thoes tail lights. . there so 7 yrs ago
i'll be nice and stop there, i wont hurt the poor mans feelings


----------



## dubalishus (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gloktimus Prime* »_Cant say im a big fan of that blue mk iii

x2


----------



## breane24 (Feb 8, 2007)

sideskirts need to go.


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

lol. Not my car. but ill give him a 10 for being different.


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (C.J)*

CJ - execellent pics
ok so my intercooler is on............now i am awaiting this weekend and the car will be chipped








Morning everyone http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (x_gixxie_x)*



x_gixxie_x said:


> QUOTE]
> i own 182


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (Minibabe)*

something that has been bothering me...............
ok so you have been dating someone for a while whatever...no big deal. But I cant stand when fuc*ing people say to you oh so when are you two getting married. I cant fuc*ing stand when people say that to me.







His family needs to back off and so does mine.
I AM NOT GETTING FUC*ING MARRIED. People really need to stay out of other peoples business. And you know who is the worst about it the family








ok sorry just had to say that I have heard it to much in the past week and just had to vent










_Modified by Minibabe at 7:21 AM 7-16-2007_


----------



## scrubs_barbie (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (Minibabe)*

better shot of my "family's" newest edition:








with my bunny:


----------



## DubsportGTI (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_something that has been bothering me...............
ok so you have been dating someone for a while whatever...no big deal. But I cant stand when fuc*ing people say to you oh so when are you two getting married. I cant fuc*ing stand when people say that to me.







His family needs to back off and so does mine.
I AM NOT GETTING FUC*ING MARRIED. People really need to stay out of other peoples business. And you know who is the worst about it the family








ok sorry just had to say that I have heard it to much in the past week and just had to vent









_Modified by Minibabe at 7:21 AM 7-16-2007_

I always hated that. You know what I hate even worse though? Being single, and having people say to me... So when are you gonna get married? Listen as*wipes Just because my younger siblings both got married at 19 doesnt mean that because I'm 23 and havent yet that I'll be old and wrinkly and die single. God it irritates me. 
I personally enjoy being single... alot. 
Wh0res unite... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (DubsportGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubsportGTI* »_
I always hated that. You know what I hate even worse though? Being single, and having people say to me... So when are you gonna get married? Listen as*wipes Just because my younger siblings both got married at 19 doesnt mean that because I'm 23 and havent yet that I'll be old and wrinkly and die single. God it irritates me.
I personally enjoy being single... alot. 
Wh0res unite... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


ok, so im not the only one - so glad that someone could relate. It sucks because the BF and I have talked about and we both said to each other that it will never happen. It makes me feel so uncomfortable - its one thing when its my family b/c i just give them the look but when its his family i just have to sit there and take it. So not fun. Its weid to b/c I like those wedding shows (when the people spend like millions on there wedding) and I am uncomforable saying that to him because I dont want him to think that I am hinting or anything like that. I dont know the entire situation is all jacked up 



_Modified by Minibabe at 7:40 AM 7-16-2007_


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (scrubs_barbie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scrubs_barbie* »_better shot of my "family's" newest edition:








with my bunny:









Nice addition to the family http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
any future plans for it


----------



## DubsportGTI (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: (FULLYLOADEDVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FULLYLOADEDVR6* »_OK FOR THE RIGHT PEOPLE BLAH BLAH BLAH IM A WEIRD STALKER THAT SHOULDVE NEVER PASSED A PSYCH EVAL

Do us all a favor and...








Second, you're entire post just gave me, for all of these girls, my own set of very creepy shivers. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (DubsportGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubsportGTI* »_
Do us all a favor and...








Second, you're entire post just gave me, for all of these girls, my own set of very creepy shivers. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

did i miss something - maybe i should read back a couple of pages


----------



## scrubs_barbie (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
any future plans for it









http://****************.com/smile/star.gif the jetta is my boyfriends. lol.
and as for plans, we're looking into swapping the front end with my friend's gti.


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (scrubs_barbie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scrubs_barbie* »_
http://****************.com/smile/star.gif the jetta is my boyfriends. lol.
and as for plans, we're looking into swapping the front end with my friend's gti.









NICE - good luck with it


----------



## breane24 (Feb 8, 2007)

Good Morning, ALL! I'm exhausted!!!


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

Morning Gals & Glok http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
BTW Gix I moved my pic and the link got broken, here my GTi pic for the 1st page of the Girl Lounge


----------



## breane24 (Feb 8, 2007)

computer systems down at work.. 
THANK YOU JESUS!


----------



## ldewitt86 (Jul 15, 2007)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (x_gixxie_x)*

Miss VeeDub- what's Up?! Your VW is siiiiick! I have an 02 gti (same color). What do you suggest I do to start hooking up my car? I need advice but I don't have too much $$. Thx- lauren


----------



## breane24 (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (ldewitt86)*

First things first
SUSPENSION!
performance > apperance
Get your dub running how you want it to.. Before you start investing money on exterior mods. 
Also, if you're too broke for coilovers. I recommend a 60/40 drop. 
Weitech 60/40, was my drop. I loved it! 
Now, I've got coilovers on my mk2. It's a matter of how much cash your willing to spend. Just remember buying USED is NEVER recommended. 
Buying CHEAP you get what You PAID for.


_Modified by breane24 at 7:25 AM 7-16-2007_


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (breane24)*


_Quote, originally posted by *breane24* »_computer systems down at work.. 
THANK YOU JESUS!

LOL Nice!!!!


----------



## breane24 (Feb 8, 2007)

Lol. Thanks, Cj. 
BTW. How's work going for you? lol.


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (breane24)*


_Quote, originally posted by *breane24* »_Lol. Thanks, Cj. 
BTW. How's work going for you? lol. 

Job searching ATM







Got a job interview Tomorrow, hopefully it works out. Need cash LOL


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

Which one of you guys was selling their Fat 5 Rims ? Someone I know is looking for a set.
Thx Gals


----------



## breane24 (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: (C.J)*

Me?!
How much can they fork over.. ?


----------



## breane24 (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: (breane24)*
















That's my mk3 with the 60/40 drop I was speaking of earlier.. Too BAD that bit ch totaled out.


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (breane24)*


_Quote, originally posted by *breane24* »_Me?!
How much can they fork over.. ?

Ill check with him. Thx bre http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## breane24 (Feb 8, 2007)

CJ you like never sign off... Lol. I'm excited. You defintely need to get back on. Cuz I defintely need the money, as much as I don't want to sell them.


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (breane24)*


_Quote, originally posted by *breane24* »_CJ you like never sign off... Lol. I'm excited. You defintely need to get back on. Cuz I defintely need the money, as much as I don't want to sell them.

LOL Yeah I sign off at night and such








Im waiting for him to reply to my post about the how much hes willing to pay for some Fat 5's


----------



## breane24 (Feb 8, 2007)

Also, question about dieting. What diet suppliments have you guys found that helps??
Even if its prescribed meds. I don't care of the cost for the Navy pays for everything. It just seems no matter how hard I try I can't put off weight. Being about 5 10 and coming close to 160 lbs. I feel like a really big fat ass. . .


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (breane24)*


_Quote, originally posted by *breane24* »_Also, question about dieting. What diet suppliments have you guys found that helps??
Even if its prescribed meds. I don't care of the cost for the Navy pays for everything. It just seems no matter how hard I try I can't put off weight. Being about 5 10 and coming close to 160 lbs. I feel like a really big fat ass. . . 


5'10 & 160 and u feel like a big fat ass ? Woman you crazy LOL
BTW How much you want to sell your Fat 5's for ?


----------



## breane24 (Feb 8, 2007)

I sent you a pm.. silly.


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (breane24)*


_Quote, originally posted by *breane24* »_I sent you a pm.. silly. 

I hate the PM system on the tex, you get no notification that someone sent yah a PM.








Replied to your PM


----------



## breane24 (Feb 8, 2007)

This is pretty awesome. i think I'm gonna go take a nap.. because the systems still aren't up. woooty


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

LOL taking naps at work. Thats awesome.


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (scrubs_barbie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scrubs_barbie* »_
http://****************.com/smile/star.gif the jetta is my boyfriends. lol.
and as for plans, we're looking into swapping the front end with my friend's gti.









NoOoOoOOo dont do it...He's going to miss it so much...Cuz i know i do...I want my jetta back so badly
Jetta:








Getta:








I miss my Jetta so much


----------



## JuS CaLL Me QuEeN B (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (Gloktimus Prime)*

heelllooo everyone!


----------



## dubalishus (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (Gloktimus Prime)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gloktimus Prime* »_
NoOoOoOOo dont do it...He's going to miss it so much...Cuz i know i do...I want my jetta back so badly
I miss my Jetta so much























aw she was prettier as a jetters. but it still looks sweet as a getta. you need some sweet as wheels. get widened steelies you loser.


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (dubalishus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubalishus* »_
aw she was prettier as a jetters. but it still looks sweet as a getta. you need some sweet as wheels. get widened steelies you loser.

Not for her...We're getting a divorce


----------



## dubalishus (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (Gloktimus Prime)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gloktimus Prime* »_
Not for her...We're getting a divorce 









page 183 pwned










_Modified by dubalishus at 9:33 AM 7-16-2007_


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (Gloktimus Prime)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gloktimus Prime* »_
Not for her...We're getting a divorce 















- ur to funny


----------



## breane24 (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (Minibabe)*

Well, I didn't divorce my ex jetta. 
I KILLED HER.


----------



## dubalishus (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (breane24)*


_Quote, originally posted by *breane24* »_Well, I didn't divorce my ex jetta. 
I KILLED HER.

me too







it was a sad day. i thought i hated her, but it turns out i didnt...


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_














- ur to funny

Thank you...We've been together for 4 yrs and when we got married (When i got the title) She start becoming a bitch...Radiator hose, Water pump, Spark Plug, and most recently brake lines


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (Gloktimus Prime)*

whats up ladies


----------



## dubalishus (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (Gloktimus Prime)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gloktimus Prime* »_
Thank you...We've been together for 4 yrs and when we got married (When i got the title) She start becoming a bitch...Radiator hose, Water pump, Spark Plug, and most recently brake lines
















hahhhahahah so trueeeee


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (dubalishus)*

So its time to move on...MK III??? MK II Rocco???? Dare i say something JDM




























???


----------



## dubalishus (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (Gloktimus Prime)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gloktimus Prime* »_So its time to move on...MK III??? MK II Rocco???? Dare i say something JDM




























???

get a mk3 vr


----------



## breane24 (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (dubalishus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubalishus* »_
get a mk3 vr
















DUHHHH!
get a mk2 vr


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (dubalishus)*

Maybe


----------



## dubalishus (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (Gloktimus Prime)*

no maybes.or gets a sweet rado. damn i wish i had the money for one


----------



## breane24 (Feb 8, 2007)

If I can't work out my legal ****.... I might let my boyfriend drive my car around. That would kill me. Miss Em would hate me.. 
but she probably hates me more for leaving her in florida NOT getting driven.

And my mk3.. Let me see if I can find the build up for her.


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (dubalishus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubalishus* »_no maybes.or gets a sweet rado. damn i wish i had the money for one

x2 
Id so get a Rado if I could afford it.


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_
x2 
Id so get a Rado if I could afford it.









x3


----------



## breane24 (Feb 8, 2007)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3164015

That's my mk3 in the process of timing chains and everything else... before I killed the bit ch.


_Modified by breane24 at 10:57 AM 7-16-2007_


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (breane24)*

How did you kill her


----------



## dubalishus (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (Gloktimus Prime)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gloktimus Prime* »_
x3

my cats name is corrado. does that count?


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (dubalishus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubalishus* »_
my cats name is corrado. does that count?

Umm no







LOL


----------



## breane24 (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*

Got hit by a black old dood in an s10 doing 35 mph over the speed limit. I was making a left hand turn and he kinda just never hit the breaks and leaped infront of me, trying to make the light at the next intersection.


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (dubalishus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubalishus* »_
my cats name is corrado. does that count?

And you say your the coolest kid ill ever meet yea right lol


----------



## kaitisland (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (Gloktimus Prime)*

i haven't said hello in a while, figured i'd drop in! hiiii. hope everyone is excited for waterfest!


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (breane24)*


_Quote, originally posted by *breane24* »_Got hit by a black old dood in an s10 doing 35 mph over the speed limit. I was making a left hand turn and he kinda just never hit the breaks and leaped infront of me, trying to make the light at the next intersection.

What a retard!!!! Glad you got out of it ok.
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif for the truck driver


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (oh tell me lies)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oh tell me lies* »_i haven't said hello in a while, figured i'd drop in! hiiii. hope everyone is excited for waterfest!









Id be more excited if I was going. But im a excited for the ones going to WF, maybe next yr.


----------



## breane24 (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: (C.J)*

I had two sprained wrists and a sprained ankle. 
The drugs I was on pain didn't allow me to get any sleep. .. 
I'd wake up screaming from nightmares. 
I had the worst withdrawl from trying to cut the drugs cold turkey because of all the nightmares. The pain got worse. I couldn't pt(work out) for like a month and a half. 
I'm just happy I didn't die. - 
That whole night I cried. I was so upset with the fact that I hurt EMily that bad. I couldn't face the facts, I knew it was going to get bad. But I predicted it a lot worse than it actually did.


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (dubalishus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubalishus* »_
aw she was prettier as a jetters. but it still looks sweet as a getta. you need some sweet as wheels. get widened steelies you loser.

i'm getting a free set of steelies that i'm going to have sent out soon. that's a pretty sweet deal. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (MyCarIsRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MyCarIsRed* »_
i'm getting a free set of steelies that i'm going to have sent out soon. that's a pretty sweet deal. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I almost got a set for my head unit a few months back lol


----------



## kaitisland (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_
Id be more excited if I was going. But im a excited for the ones going to WF, maybe next yr.

waterfest should be a good time, except i'm driving two other girls in my car. ooof i'll be at my witts end by the end of the trip. 
h2o will be a ton of fun too, you should come to that!


_Modified by oh tell me lies at 11:39 AM 7-16-2007_


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (oh tell me lies)*

H2o i cant wait last yr was nuts this yr is going to be even crazier


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (oh tell me lies)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oh tell me lies* »_
waterfest should be a good time, except i'm driving two other girls in my car. ooof i'll be at my witts end by the end of the trip. 
h2o will be a ton of fun too, you should come to that!

20 pee breaks and 6 hours of gossip about some chicks new haircut... sounds like a blast


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (MyCarIsRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MyCarIsRed* »_
20 pee breaks and 6 hours of gossip about some chicks new haircut... sounds like a blast
















HAHAHAHAHa good one....


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

When and where is H2O ?


----------



## breane24 (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: (C.J)*

hahah your joking??
just google.com
h20 international.. isn't it like sept 30.
my b
http://www.h20international.com/



_Modified by breane24 at 11:41 AM 7-16-2007_


----------



## kaitisland (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (MyCarIsRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MyCarIsRed* »_
20 pee breaks and 6 hours of gossip about some chicks new haircut... sounds like a blast
















thats about it. neither of them can drive standard...but that doesn't matter they both drive like fools so they wouldn't be allowed to touch my car. i think one may make it to jersey the other we may ditch on the side of the road.


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

Sept 30th and its a 10hr drive. Dont know about that. Ill consider it if I hop in with someone going there. Im not taking my car for a 10hr drive to MD. Im not that crazy. LOL


----------



## breane24 (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (oh tell me lies)*

Do what my boyfriend of the time (edit) did.. Got drunk one night and was like, " You have to drive me home!" (that boyfriend drove a cobolt) . 
I'd only started driving a veedub manual. So..
I went to put it in reverse and I was like, "Ugh??Mike?? where's reverse?" 
and he's like, - " **** it I'm driving!" 
Then I was like NO WAY IN HELLL.
So, most of the way home he told me when to apply the clutch and what gear to shift to. It was easy after about a 20 minute drive.. But it was wayyyy to much to think about being a fresh driver. 

We got home and he's like, "I sobbered up real fast when you asked me where reverse is "









Must I addd... I'd only had a beginners permit for about 4 weeks.. And drove about 12 people home in that 4 week span.. And only drove a manual twice.

_Modified by breane24 at 11:51 AM 7-16-2007_


_Modified by breane24 at 4:57 AM 7-17-2007_


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (C.J)*

Why not??? 10 hours is nothing lol


----------



## breane24 (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gloktimus Prime* »_Why not??? 10 hours is nothing lol

Agreed.
If I still had my car . I'd be there in a new york minute.


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gloktimus Prime* »_Why not??? 10 hours is nothing lol

Done it once, drove 11hrs and hated it. Just not an experience I want to go through again.


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (C.J)*

Umm well to each there own...
New York minutes are slow lol...You gotta be there in a jersey minute lol


----------



## breane24 (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*

hahahah that made me smile.. .and I'm extrememly pissed with my job right now..


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (breane24)*


_Quote, originally posted by *breane24* »_hahahah that made me smile.. .

Alright!!!!


----------



## breane24 (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gloktimus Prime* »_
Alright!!!!


*high five*


----------



## kaitisland (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_Sept 30th and its a 10hr drive. Dont know about that. Ill consider it if I hop in with someone going there. Im not taking my car for a 10hr drive to MD. Im not that crazy. LOL

you can do it! i did 7 hrs by myself in a brokeass new beetle. h2o is too much fun to miss.


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

Will have to wait and see. My hockey season will be started by then so I cant say that I will go for sure.


----------



## scrubs_barbie (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: (C.J)*

ok, a completely off topic question but who all is going to waterfest? and which day?


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (scrubs_barbie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scrubs_barbie* »_ok, a completely off topic question but who all is going to waterfest? and which day?

I am and both days i live 5 min from etown


----------



## scrubs_barbie (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gloktimus Prime* »_
I am and both days i live 5 min from etown

lucky! i have to drive 3 hrs to philly to meet up with some people and then over to dirty jerz.


----------



## Squeaker24 (Apr 20, 2007)

*Re: (scrubs_barbie)*

I feel lonely. . .no one is from my neck of the woods


----------



## scrubs_barbie (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: (Squeaker24)*

alright girls, i'm so bored that i'm killing time on vw.com


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (scrubs_barbie)*

Thats a cute bunny.


----------



## GoinTopless02 (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: (C.J)*

anyone going to waterfest?!?!?! leaving the maryland area saturday night and will be at the show sunday ....prolly more around the mans car cuz I am not showing mine, so look out for it!!! 









thats my cabbie in the back!!!


----------



## dubalishus (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: (GoinTopless02)*

hey everyone.


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

see you girls at Waterfest.


----------



## FiF (Sep 26, 2006)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*

GIXXIE it was nice meeting you tonight!!







too bad Bridgewater is over


----------



## dubalishus (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: (Xx_BiTRBO_xX)*

goodnight ladies


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (dubalishus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubalishus* »_goodnight ladies









goodnight


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gloktimus Prime* »_Umm well to each there own...
New York minutes are slow lol...You gotta be there in a jersey minute lol 

jersey = the su*k and u know it






















x1million i want a corrado so bad the BF has one but I want a white like you dont understand. The only think though i have no where to keep it my parents would never let me have another car.


----------



## GLIprep (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*

who will i see on sunday?








rosie, are you showing? i'm not bringing my car, but my friend andrea with the blue GLi is showing so i'm riding with her. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
see ya there suckers <3


----------



## breane24 (Feb 8, 2007)

I gotta let you guys know.. My boyfriend has been overlooking this fourm.


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (breane24)*


_Quote, originally posted by *breane24* »_I gotta let you guys know.. My boyfriend has been overlooking this fourm. 

I am sure that they all are


----------



## breane24 (Feb 8, 2007)

Mine, brought it up at dinner last night. About the story up above . I forgot to write ''boyfriend of the time''. He says he isn't upset with me.... I think he is just a little. I know I'd be upset with him; if he made that mistake. So, I hope he forgives me for it.


_Modified by breane24 at 5:44 AM 7-17-2007_


----------



## breane24 (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: (breane24)*


_Quote, originally posted by *breane24* »_Mine, brought it up at dinner last night. About the story up above . I forgot to write ''boyfriend of the time''. He says he isn't upset with me.... I think he is just a little. I know I'd be upset with him; if he made that mistake. So, I hope he forgives me for it.

_Modified by breane24 at 5:44 AM 7-17-2007_


_Quote, originally posted by *breane24* »_Scuba2001 (5:41 AM 7-17-2007): BTW, I forgive you.









Made me feel better!!! x10


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (breane24)*


_Quote, originally posted by *breane24* »_







Made me feel better!!! x10

awww thats cute http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (Minibabe)*

there are talks of an 07 rabbit in my future. my girlfriend may be selling her 4runner and getting one for a commuter. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MyCarIsRed* »_there are talks of an 07 rabbit in my future. my girlfriend may be selling her 4runner and getting one for a commuter. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

tell her to do it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DonnaMarie (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (Minibabe)*

been MIA for months! hope everyone is enjoying their summer. I have off for the summer and work starts again in september.







benefits of being a teacher i suppose.
havent done anything to my car... i'm starting to hate it. the only recent thing is my headliner- its pretty cool.... black and white embroidered flowers... kinda crazy but whatever- the black suede was killing me. 
i'm leaving for waterfest friday morning at 10 from long island. be there by 12, and chill the rest of the weekend. me and some of the girls (and guys) are staying at the days conference center in east Brunswick on route 18.
hope everyone has a safe trip. should see some of you girls there- feel free to say hello... I'll be over in exhibition. Friday night I'll be at the drag races prolly and if not, hotel hopping like saturday too or at the DJD gtg
http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (DonnaMarie)*

donna you have to see my car i put the intercooler on and its getting chipped on sunday at waterfest








the wheels should be going on today but who knows


----------



## DonnaMarie (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (Minibabe)*

omg for real? thats awesome! you'll be in show right? not exhibition? i'll deff check it out. i'm not sure how much walking will be done after show n go's experience but i'll be walking a bit... i need knee surgery from when i fell off that plywood reindeer back in april.


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (DonnaMarie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DonnaMarie* »_omg for real? thats awesome! you'll be in show right? not exhibition? i'll deff check it out. i'm not sure how much walking will be done after show n go's experience but i'll be walking a bit... i need knee surgery from when i fell off that plywood reindeer back in april.









i will not be showing this year just getting it chipped and buying a bunch more stuff for it at the show - but i will be there with dave walking around - not sure about the puppy yet though depends on the weather.


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (Minibabe)*

Morning Ladies








Page 185 is Mine it seems


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (Minibabe)*



x_gixxie_x said:


> QUOTE]


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_Morning Ladies








Page 185 is Mine it seems









cheer up CJ







dont be so gloom


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
cheer up CJ







dont be so gloom









If someone could come up with something to remove morning sickness id be forever thankful


----------



## DonnaMarie (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (C.J)*

banana


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_
If someone could come up with something to remove morning sickness id be forever thankful









I could ask around if you want 
sorry that you feel sick


----------



## DonnaMarie (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
i will not be showing this year just getting it chipped and buying a bunch more stuff for it at the show - but i will be there with dave walking around - not sure about the puppy yet though depends on the weather.









oooohsnapp. too good to show??? haha just kidding! I forgot you had mentioned the last time we spoke you prolly weren't showing... I just forget things sometimes. lol


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (DonnaMarie)*

Morning ladies...I just got back from court for my DUI and it got pushed back again So the getta is GOING TO BE AT WATERFEST WORD UP!!!!!!


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

Hoodlum!!!!


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_Hoodlum!!!!























you showing i will come by and say hi


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*

very excited the BF just took time out of this day off and swapped cars with me while I am at work and he is going to get my new wheels balanced for me


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_






















you showing i will come by and say hi









Im not showing my POS lol...But ill be at the exhibition parking with DJD so swing by there 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_Hoodlum!!!!

Yea i like to cause trouble sometimes...I just need to find a job so i can pay these fing fines


----------



## breane24 (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*








NO DRINKING AND DRIVING DAMNIT!


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (breane24)*


_Quote, originally posted by *breane24* »_







NO DRINKING AND DRIVING DAMNIT! 

I know i know...I was sober...I passed all the tests he gave me then he pulled out the breathalyser and then i was done sauce


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

You & me Glok are in the same boat. Need a job so I can pay some of them speeding tickets.


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_






















you showing i will come by and say hi









I want to go to WF. The bf has his daughter this week end. Maybe Ill take his Passat Wagon and Ill let him take my GTi for a couple days.


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_
I want to go to WF. The bf has his daughter this week end. Maybe Ill take his Passat Wagon and Ill let him take my GTi for a couple days. 

DO IT!!!!
How fast were you going...


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_
I want to go to WF. The bf has his daughter this week end. Maybe Ill take his Passat Wagon and Ill let him take my GTi for a couple days. 

well, the wheels will not go on















The BF went to go and balance them and 3 were perfect and the 4th one the tire is all f'ed up. Now I have to buy a tire. I was totally not expecting it but I guess it will have to wait a week. He tryed


----------



## dubalishus (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: (C.J)*

good morning ladies


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (dubalishus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubalishus* »_good morning ladies

Dude i was knocked the f out last night sorry i didnt answer you lol


----------



## breane24 (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: (dubalishus)*

I have some good news ladies.. Eventhough, I got in my accident with a beginners permit.. . no licensed adult with me. If the state of SC decides to screw me over. I can go home to FLorida (where my residency is) and go get my license!!
Wooty! Some might get to see me at h20 if I fix all this sh it out by then.


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (dubalishus)*

morning ladies


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gloktimus Prime* »_
DO IT!!!!
How fast were you going...

Was a $350 ticket was doing 180km/h in a 100km/h Zone. You can do the conversion LOL
But the BF would have to finance my trip to WF since I dont work right now







Will have to wait and see.


----------



## breane24 (Feb 8, 2007)

One thing is for sure. Once I learn how to beat my gti mk2 vr like she asks for.. I'm gonna have to invest in the valentine..... 
And folks please be smart this weekend. NO drinking and driving. I don't want to see any RIP sections on this forum. Gotcha?


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (breane24)*


_Quote, originally posted by *breane24* »_I have some good news ladies.. Eventhough, I got in my accident with a beginners permit.. . no licensed adult with me. If the state of SC decides to screw me over. I can go home to FLorida (where my residency is) and go get my license!!
Wooty! Some might get to see me at h20 if I fix all this sh it out by then.

Right on!!!


----------



## breane24 (Feb 8, 2007)

But you guys must be under the impression I willll NOTTTT be at waterfest.


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (breane24)*


_Quote, originally posted by *breane24* »_And folks please be smart this weekend. NO drinking and driving. I don't want to see any RIP sections on this forum. Gotcha?

Yeah seriously. Ask someone sober to drive you if you been drinking. Dont be like them MAD commercials


----------



## breane24 (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: (C.J)*

One time.. --- Reminds me of a story.
It was really weird, this one day at lunch I was explaining to my friends how my dad is bipolar. Found out that three of my other female friends dad's are too. We were all best friends but never really talked about it. Til this one day.. and like this girl was going around talking about MAD.. I was like, " Maybe we should go around talking about KAAD" 
Kids Against as s hole Dads!!!
Eff MAD its just a sad excuse for people to say.. My son or daughter friend neighbor was a sh it head.
In the end.. I'm highly against drunk driving.


_Modified by breane24 at 9:17 AM 7-17-2007_


----------



## dubalishus (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: (breane24)*

drunk driving is for losers.


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (breane24)*

No Doubt!!!!


----------



## mk2eurogirl (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_No Doubt!!!!

i was just listening to them lol


----------



## breane24 (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: (mk2eurogirl)*

I'm listening to *Tom Petty*- "Break Down"


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (breane24)*

Just have to say I just spoke with eurojet directly (john to be exact) and they are execellent over there! He is going to try and hook me up with some intercooler piping and maybe get it to me by sunday at the show. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to eurojet


----------



## breane24 (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: (Minibabe)*

What kind of products do they carry?


----------



## dubalishus (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: (breane24)*

i cant wait til sunday! i hope its nice out...NO RAIN!








page 186 is mine biznatch


----------



## breane24 (Feb 8, 2007)

I can't wait for august 4th! My gtg here in charleston will be going down. I think some of you northern folk need to come see me. Esepcially the females!!! Because there are like no females I know of...


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

If you would of been in like Maine or something I would of been there, but SC is a drive for a GTG.








Im usually the only female showing up at our GTG's, but I know of a couple others that roam the local forum. We do get the occasional gf that shows up with the bf.


----------



## breane24 (Feb 8, 2007)

the gf's usually dont know jack sh it. and you know its true


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: (breane24)*


_Quote, originally posted by *breane24* »_the gf's usually dont know jack sh it. and you know its true

it's unfortunate, but oh-so-true...


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (breane24)*


_Quote, originally posted by *breane24* »_the gf's usually dont know jack sh it. and you know its true

Hehe thats true, but Im sure they know all about there bf's Dub obsession. I know my bf does, but then again hes dubbing to in his Passat Wagon.


----------



## breane24 (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MissVeeDub* »_
it's unfortunate, but oh-so-true...

Miss vee dub... Dood you are probably like my hero of all females in the dub world.


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

Hehe


----------



## scrubs_barbie (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: (breane24)*

yeah, i'm usually the only female at the G2G's that i go to







and like you guys said, the occasional girlfriend tags along but the ones i've had experience with just bitch that they are bored and want to leave.


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (scrubs_barbie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scrubs_barbie* »_yeah, i'm usually the only female at the G2G's that i go to







and like you guys said, the occasional girlfriend tags along but the ones i've had experience with just bitch that they are bored and want to leave.

Lets not forget the occasional. 
"My feet hurt" 
"Man you guys jst stand around and talk about cars for hours ?"
"This is boring, can we go now"
"You guys need better hobbies"


----------



## Squeaker24 (Apr 20, 2007)

*Re: (scrubs_barbie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scrubs_barbie* »_yeah, i'm usually the only female at the G2G's that i go to







and like you guys said, the occasional girlfriend tags along but the ones i've had experience with just bitch that they are bored and want to leave.

Yeah I know that feeling. I used to be one of the girlfriends who would just tag along, but after a while I would go to everything -- weekly meets, shows, drives, etc. Not to mention I loved VW's before I met my ex, so I was allllways there. And I still will be :-D


----------



## mk2eurogirl (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (Squeaker24)*

dude im the one that has to drag my bf along!!

i love car meets/shows


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: (breane24)*


_Quote, originally posted by *breane24* »_
Miss vee dub... Dood you are probably like my hero of all females in the dub world.

girl..u crazy!








--
oh i meant to ask....anyone see July's PVW yet?....my bf's feature was on it...and my mug was there too










_Modified by MissVeeDub at 6:10 PM 7-17-2007_


----------



## redinlady (Jun 11, 2007)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (x_gixxie_x)*

Hello fellow dub ladies! Hope your all excited for this weekend! Weather is suppose to be abs fantastic!!!! 
Its my first time in the laddies lounge...saw some nice audi-vw's...
KEEP UP THE GR8 WORK!
http://www.mypsace.com/a4gal
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## breane24 (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (a4gal)*

BTw. I just spent like 2 hours watching .
*The Sisterhood of the Traveling Pants.* 
Its a must see film. It's even filmed quite a bit here in South Carolina.


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (a4gal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a4gal* »_Hello fellow dub ladies! Hope your all excited for this weekend! Weather is suppose to be abs fantastic!!!! 
Its my first time in the laddies lounge...saw some nice audi-vw's...
KEEP UP THE GR8 WORK!
http://www.mypsace.com/a4gal
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Right On!! Welcome to da lounge sista!!


----------



## scrubs_barbie (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (C.J)*

yes welcome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif and hopefully see some of you girls at Waterfest on sunday.


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MissVeeDub* »_










throwback to WF '06. Can't believe WF is a few days away...


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (mk2eurogirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2eurogirl* »_dude im the one that has to drag my bf along!!

i love car meets/shows

I wish i had a gf to drag me around


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gloktimus Prime* »_
I wish i had a gf to drag me around






























Awww poor muffin


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_
Awww poor muffin









Poor Muffin?


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gloktimus Prime* »_
Poor Muffin?

Yes sir. Poor Muffin








I can used Cupcake if you want ?


----------



## Squeaker24 (Apr 20, 2007)

*Re: (C.J)*

All this talk of food is making me hungry


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (C.J)*

lol you call say whatever you want...
Check my Bora in Forza


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

Looks hawt http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (C.J)*

What do you know about 651 hp and 700 ft lbs of torque lol...AWD too














R32 swap in that bish lol...My MK II and Rado are just as awesome lol


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

fawking saweet!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
R32 Swap FTMFW!!!!


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (C.J)*

Yea that Jetta, along with my Rado and MK II GTI have an R32 swap...And my R32 has an S4 V-8 swap lol...Game is crazy


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

Interesting LOL


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (C.J)*

Crazy too lol...Alright well im getting out of here see you tomorrow


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

Gnight Glok


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (C.J)*

Geez ... been a few days since ive been in here


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_Morning Gals & Glok http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
BTW Gix I moved my pic and the link got broken, here my GTi pic for the 1st page of the Girl Lounge

















updated chika


----------



## DubsportGTI (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: (mk2eurogirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2eurogirl* »_dude im the one that has to drag my bf along!!

i love car meets/shows

Somebody needs a change of boyfriend. 
By the way. I love G2G's...


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (breane24)*


_Quote, originally posted by *breane24* »_















That's my mk3 with the 60/40 drop I was speaking of earlier.. Too BAD that bit ch totaled out.

breane .... how much for those wheels ?? i might have a buyer for ya http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DubsportGTI (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_If you would of been in like Maine or something I would of been there, but SC is a drive for a GTG.








Im usually the only female showing up at our GTG's, but I know of a couple others that roam the local forum. We do get the occasional gf that shows up with the bf. 

did you ever come to any of our G2G's in Maine? 
187 up in this bitch. PWND 
Yall know what that means...


_Modified by DubsportGTI at 6:29 AM 7-18-2007_


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (DubsportGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubsportGTI* »_
did you ever come to any of our G2G's in Maine? 
187 up in this bitch. PWND 
Yall know what that means...

On what day are they and what time. For sure will try and make it to one. Might even see if I can organized a cruise to there, with the Ottawa Dubbers. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

Thx Gix for fixing my pic


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (scrubs_barbie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scrubs_barbie* »_ok, a completely off topic question but who all is going to waterfest? and which day?

ill be there all day sunday http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
and friday - saturday hotel hoppin n meetin up w everyone out of state


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MissVeeDub* »_








see you girls at Waterfest. 

http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif
miss ya girl !! when/where we all meetin up at WF ??? ur booth again ??


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

Im off to bed as I need rest.
Gnight ladies!!


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (Xx_BiTRBO_xX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Xx_BiTRBO_xX* »_GIXXIE it was nice meeting you tonight!!







too bad Bridgewater is over









it was nice meetin ya too girl !







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
yea but it will be moved sumwhere else according to joe http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (GLIprep)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLIprep* »_who will i see on sunday?








rosie, are you showing? i'm not bringing my car, but my friend andrea with the blue GLi is showing so i'm riding with her. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
see ya there suckers <3

i will be there as always















see you guys sunday http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DubsportGTI (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_
On what day are they and what time. For sure will try and make it to one. Might even see if I can organized a cruise to there, with the Ottawa Dubbers. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I bet the guys would like that. I've been in the middle east for three years, so I have lost touch with most of the scene aside from our message board in my signature. I go home for 2 weeks about every six months, but its hard to stay up with the crew when I'm always gone like this. Follow our message board for G2G info. A Maine Ottawa collaboration might be pretty cool. Come up with a date between Oct 5 and the 30th (when I'm home) and lets do it! That could be a pretty crazy drunken weekend. The Maine scene is pretty effin big afterall. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_Im off to bed as I need rest.
Gnight ladies!!









nite hun http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif
have a good day 2marrow







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

Morning everyone!
Oh course its going to rain today I detailed my car yesterday


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

Oh, forgot to mention I ordered my ABD cold air intake yeasterday








So excited about that http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## breane24 (Feb 8, 2007)

I've got the ac hookup for my mk2 gti vr6... I've got everything I need to get it running again... But one problem. I LACK THE CAR...... damn thing is in Florida. Its really starting to tick me off. There are things I'd love to be doing to the car. Things I'd love to be driving in that car.... so forth.


----------



## breane24 (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: (DubsportGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubsportGTI* »_
did you ever come to any of our G2G's in Maine? 
187 up in this bitch. PWND 
Yall know what that means...

_Modified by DubsportGTI at 6:29 AM 7-18-2007_


Dood. I just found out about this bizznatch. Plus, I couldn't get enough time off from the military to drive to Maine and back. You know that's true... Since your also deployed. (Right?)


----------



## DubsportGTI (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: (breane24)*


_Quote, originally posted by *breane24* »_

Dood. I just found out about this bizznatch. Plus, I couldn't get enough time off from the military to drive to Maine and back. You know that's true... Since your also deployed. (Right?)

Oh absolutely. But when I come back to DC in October its a bit of a shorter drive, so you'll have no excuse not to come and visit the DC Dubs crew. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DubsportGTI (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: (breane24)*


_Quote, originally posted by *breane24* »_I've got the ac hookup for my mk2 gti vr6... I've got everything I need to get it running again... But one problem. I LACK THE CAR...... damn thing is in Florida. Its really starting to tick me off. There are things I'd love to be doing to the car. Things I'd love to be driving in that car.... so forth.

You+me = same wavelength in this area... 
deployed > me


----------



## DubsportGTI (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_Morning everyone!
Oh course its going to rain today I detailed my car yesterday









nature>you


----------



## breane24 (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: (DubsportGTI)*

Where's your GLX? Some storage unit waiting for you? I haven't exactly decided what I'm going to do with mine in december '08.


----------



## kaitisland (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: (breane24)*

good morning ladies.


----------



## DubsportGTI (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: (breane24)*


_Quote, originally posted by *breane24* »_Where's your GLX? Some storage unit waiting for you? I haven't exactly decided what I'm going to do with mine in december '08. 

Yep. Shes all claybarred and waxed, sitting pretty waiting for me to lift that door. I cant wait to see her again. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Where are you deploying to?


----------



## breane24 (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: (DubsportGTI)*

I'm not deployed yet. I'm stationed in South Carolina. I don't really know what I'll do with my baby at the point that I do get sent to a ship. Hopefully, I'll be at a main port where I can ship the car to. Plus, its a gti... It ain't got junk in the trunk. So, it should be considerably cheaper to ship then some other mk5 jetta that weighs a bee load. (lol, at my boyfriend)- although his mk5 jetta 2.ot did give my mk3 vr6 a run for its money.


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

I just got a call from a friend of mine and finally got my new bumper in from Germany. Im stoked!!! Now need to pick up Inserts for it and a grill wh00t!!!!


----------



## DubsportGTI (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: (breane24)*


_Quote, originally posted by *breane24* »_I'm not deployed yet. I'm stationed in South Carolina. I don't really know what I'll do with my baby at the point that I do get sent to a ship. Hopefully, I'll be at a main port where I can ship the car to. Plus, its a gti... It ain't got junk in the trunk. So, it should be considerably cheaper to ship then some other mk5 jetta that weighs a bee load. (lol, at my boyfriend)- although his mk5 jetta 2.ot did give my mk3 vr6 a run for its money.

actually, from experience, it wont be tht different, as a car is a car is a car when it comes to shipping . The only time i saw a significant difference was in shipping my Dodge. 2004 Ram 2500 Extended cab with a lift. It was pretty costly, because it was considered oversized. you should've been damned close to that Jetta if not beaten it. Somebody need to work on their driving skills?


----------



## wolfegirl1.8T (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: (DubsportGTI)*

morning girls..








you know its not going to be a good day when you wake up at 6 and realize your sun roof is open when it poured the night before







thats the last time i let my dad borrow my car


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (wolfegirl1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wolfegirl1.8T* »_morning girls..








you know its not going to be a good day when you wake up at 6 and realize your sun roof is open when it poured the night before







thats the last time i let my dad borrow my car









Ah man that sucks







Should make him pay for the damages if any.







Hopefully nothing is damaged.


----------



## wolfegirl1.8T (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_
Ah man that sucks







Should make him pay for the damages if any.







Hopefully nothing is damaged.










no nothings damaged just really really wet


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (wolfegirl1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wolfegirl1.8T* »_

no nothings damaged just really really wet









Nothing a ShopVac cant fix


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (breane24)*

Good morning ladies


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi Glok!
How goes it ?


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (C.J)*

Its goes good...Just woke up about an hour ago...And about to figure out something to do


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

Wanna come and paint my new bumper I got ? Ill buy you some Canadian Beer


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_Wanna come and paint my new bumper I got ? Ill buy you some Canadian Beer









Ummmm...Im not a big fan a beer tho


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

Me to im not into beer, I like the stronger stuff LOL
Whats your poison ?


----------



## dubalishus (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: (C.J)*

anyone wanna help me joey mod my headlights


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_Me to im not into beer, I like the stronger stuff LOL
Whats your poison ?

X-Rated, Jose, Jack, Hypnotic, Pear Vodka, SoCo, and everything along those lines


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_Wanna come and paint my new bumper I got ? Ill buy you some Canadian Beer









at that price. . i would take u up if i didnt have to go to work in like 20 mins
*188*you know whats up! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by pumagurlvw8 at 8:20 AM 7-18-2007_


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (dubalishus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubalishus* »_anyone wanna help me joey mod my headlights









Shouldnt be to hard just takes a few hours to get it done properly. Cook em at low temp for a few min or heat gun them, use srink wrap on the spots u dont want paint on. Put 2 coats and reseal properly.


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gloktimus Prime* »_
X-Rated, Jose, Jack, Hypnotic, Pear Vodka, SoCo, and everything along those lines 

Mr. got some fancy taste


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

*Re: (pumagurlvw8)*

dont u just love how i just pop up outa the middle of no where. . than go back to lurking for a few days


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_
Mr. got some fancy taste









Well i like shizz that tastes good lol oh i forgot Crown Royal too lol


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_
Mr. got some fancy taste









yah he does. . i will take him up on a drink 
gloc will win tho. . i wee little 20 yr old who looks 12


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (pumagurlvw8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pumagurlvw8* »_dont u just love how i just pop up outa the middle of no where. . than go back to lurking for a few days










LOL yah that was all random too
Crazy woman!!!


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gloktimus Prime* »_
Well i like shizz that tastes good lol oh i forgot Crown Royal too lol 

Baileys is my poison. I love dat shiz








I get drunk pretty fast to, so thats funny. But no more alcohol for me in my state now.


----------



## breane24 (Feb 8, 2007)

hahah I'm almost 20.. and look about 12 as well. I feel your pain.


----------



## dubalishus (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gloktimus Prime* »_
X-Rated, Jose, Jack, Hypnotic, Pear Vodka, SoCo, and everything along those lines 

jagermeister


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (dubalishus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubalishus* »_
jagermeister










_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_Baileys is my poison. I love dat shiz









Crap how could i forget about those two lol


----------



## dubalishus (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gloktimus Prime* »_
Crap how could i forget about those two lol 

bc u were slackin


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (dubalishus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubalishus* »_
jagermeister









I love jager bombs


----------



## breane24 (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: (dubalishus)*

I'll take jager anyday!
However, stay away from sweet and sour mixed with midiori (sp) that sh it made me puke like no other... From three drinks. But yet I can drink like 12 jager bombs before I feel like I'm going to explode...


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (breane24)*

god morning ladies


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (breane24)*


_Quote, originally posted by *breane24* »_I'll take jager anyday!
However, stay away from sweet and sour mixed with midiori (sp) that sh it made me puke like no other... From three drinks. But yet I can drink like 12 jager bombs before I feel like I'm going to explode...









12 ?? WOW I drink maybe 4-5 and im almost done.


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_god morning ladies

Mornin' Polska http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dubalishus (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_
12 ?? WOW I drink maybe 4-5 and im almost done.









same here


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (dubalishus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubalishus* »_
same here









Thx to to many Jager Bombs, Smirnoff Ice & Baileys Shots, on my BDay I was so tanked that I woke up the next morning swimming in my own puke. It was disturbing how much stuff comes out when your asleep. LOL


----------



## dubalishus (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_
Thx to to many Jager Bombs, Smirnoff Ice & Baileys Shots, on my BDay I was so tanked that I woke up the next morning swimming in my own puke. It was disturbing how much stuff comes out when your asleep. LOL

thats just so wrong! lol


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_Oh, forgot to mention I ordered my ABD cold air intake yeasterday








So excited about that http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

cant wait to see ya on sunday !!


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
cant wait to see ya on sunday !!









I know its gonna be great!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I cant wait for you to see my car, you have not seen it yet


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (wolfegirl1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wolfegirl1.8T* »_morning girls..








you know its not going to be a good day when you wake up at 6 and realize your sun roof is open when it poured the night before







thats the last time i let my dad borrow my car
















damn chika sorrie to hear ... make sure you dry everything out really good otherwise its gonna smell like mildew http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
happened to my friends benz when her sunroof leaked ... her car has been at the dealer for over 3 months and in the end they're gonna end up replacing it http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
I know its gonna be great!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I cant wait for you to see my car, you have not seen it yet









yea i know !!








maybe later after the show when the lot clears we can get all of us together n take sum group pics of us n our cars


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

Man I wanna go


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
yea i know !!








maybe later after the show when the lot clears we can get all of us together n take sum group pics of us n our cars









count me in http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *breane24* »_I'll take jager anyday!
However, stay away from sweet and sour mixed with midiori (sp) that sh it made me puke like no other... From three drinks. But yet I can drink like 12 jager bombs before I feel like I'm going to explode...









i went out the other day form my friends b-day and he ordered a Midiori Sour...it was ok but after a while it just tasted too sweet http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
yea i know !!








maybe later after the show when the lot clears we can get all of us together n take sum group pics of us n our cars









better off doing that since traffic sucks leaving the show and thats when the cops are waiting http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 


_Modified by BMPolska at 1:45 PM 7-18-2007_


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (C.J)*

ur not comin ??







i thought u were


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_ur not comin ??







i thought u were









I wish I could go.







Simply cant afford the trip down. And the bf as reservation about me driving long distance by myself knowing im pregnant now.








If I win the Lottery on Friday Ill join in &drag the bf with.


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (C.J)*

damn that sucks girlie







i was really lookin forward to meetin ya n gettin sum drinks on







well i hope ya have fun this weekend regardless .... we'll take pics for ya


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_damn that sucks girlie







i was really lookin forward to meetin ya n gettin sum drinks on







well i hope ya have fun this weekend regardless .... we'll take pics for ya









Dont remind me








For sure will be able to make it next yr. But theres other event before the end of the Year (Volkfest, Oktober Fast, H20)


----------



## VWPhil_86 (Sep 21, 2004)

Nothing hotter than a pretty lady driving a tastefully modded VW. The kind of woman I'd marry because there's already so much respect for the VW family, I wouldn't have to sell my Corrado. : )


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_
Dont remind me








For sure will be able to make it next yr. But theres other event before the end of the Year (Volkfest, Oktober Fast, H20)
















true ! maybe u can make it to H2O if anything


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

hmmmm VR rado....
Wonder what the baby would look like ? 24V VR GTi & 12V VR Rado


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_







true ! maybe u can make it to H2O if anything 

H20 FTW!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (C.J)*

hahaha


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_my routine bump of my notice .... juss keepin it up top








*- ATTENTION -
I would like to have all the girls post their favorite picture of their dub under their vortex name.
Im gonna update the original post in this thread and add pictures of the dubs the girls own that post in this thread







*
thanks guys,
http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif Gix


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

Milk for me


----------



## VWPhil_86 (Sep 21, 2004)

That'd be a fine looking baby!


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (VWPhil_86)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWPhil_86* »_That'd be a fine looking baby!

Heres a Baby GTi


----------



## VWPhil_86 (Sep 21, 2004)

haha now just add a mood activated (rather than speed activated) rear wing and we'll know when the baby's happy...or gassy.


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

HAHAHA, hopefully would be a happy baby, cause gassy baby wouldnt make mommy happy.


----------



## VWPhil_86 (Sep 21, 2004)

Ya except a wing erecting itself might mean something other than just happy, babies can get strange thoughts. I didn't think this one through...


----------



## tetedelinotte (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: (VWPhil_86)*

This is my new baby! Got it on Monday after a wonderful five year relationship with a TR 02 Jetta.


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

Show off!!! Congrats on the new baby!!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for the GLi ... Im still skeptical about that Fahrenheit Color


----------



## tetedelinotte (Jul 17, 2007)

I've loved yellow cars since I was 8 years old....add that to it being a VDub and it was love at first sight hehehe


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

For sho gonna stand out from the dub crowd. Imola Yellow GLi would of been hawt


----------



## FiF (Sep 26, 2006)

*Re: (C.J)*

HOLY ****!!!!!!!! JEALOUS!!!!!!! IY 07 GLI!!! OMG I saw one of those at a dealer in Sussex County and it felt like someone punched me in the chest I was SPEECHLESS!! ALL I COULD SAY WAS "CAN WE UMMMM TURN AROUND"


----------



## mk2eurogirl (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (Xx_BiTRBO_xX)*

going to lunch! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## grliDUB'R (May 31, 2005)

*Re: (mk2eurogirl)*

i need to take new pics of my car as it is now, just looked for some newbs and couldnt fine em
yeahhh to being lazy, haha oh well tomorrow after work shes getting an oil change a bath and a wax, can't wait!


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

Same here I need some recent pics of my dub. Will only have new ones once I get the new bumper painted & installed


----------



## redinlady (Jun 11, 2007)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (x_gixxie_x)*









abs love the new plate. Didnt even have it on my car for 2 hours and some lady in a darn mini van backd up into me...go figure...think im gna try to airbrush the plate b4 the show. Rather lower the car, but hey, cant do everything in one night...
How are the vortex ladies doing today????
2 DAYS!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

I swear its women driver like that that give us the good ones a bad name








Going to the bf's wash our cars and watch a movie.


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (tetedelinotte)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tetedelinotte* »_This is my new baby! Got it on Monday after a wonderful five year relationship with a TR 02 Jetta.























car looks great ! i love that color !! add a few mods, a drop, and sum new wheels and that thing will be bitchin !















congrats !! ... check the original post .... i updated it again


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (grliDUB'R)*


_Quote, originally posted by *grliDUB’R* »_i need to take new pics of my car as it is now, just looked for some newbs and couldnt fine em
yeahhh to being lazy, haha oh well tomorrow after work shes getting an oil change a bath and a wax, can't wait!


yea girl post em up so i can throw ya on the 1st page too !


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (a4gal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a4gal* »_








abs love the new plate. Didnt even have it on my car for 2 hours and some lady in a darn mini van backd up into me...go figure...think im gna try to airbrush the plate b4 the show. Rather lower the car, but hey, cant do everything in one night...
How are the vortex ladies doing today????
2 DAYS!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








go figure ! cant have nada w/o it gettin ruined ... ugh ... ppl suck http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

Gix wanna come paint my new bumper ?


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (C.J)*

ill pant it for ya








not guaranteeing that its gonna be 100% good but ill do it


----------



## scrubs_barbie (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

Caroline, dibs on those Fahrenheit wheels if you change them.


----------



## wolfegirl1.8T (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_







damn chika sorrie to hear ... make sure you dry everything out really good otherwise its gonna smell like mildew http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
happened to my friends benz when her sunroof leaked ... her car has been at the dealer for over 3 months and in the end they're gonna end up replacing it http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 


im pretty sure i got all the water out...i took it to the car wash and used the big vac there and sprayed some pretty good smelling stuff in there then i came home and let my car run with the heat on full blast for a while..im pretty sure its ok








that is the last time i let my dad borrow my car...even though it is in his name


----------



## kellykutthroat (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

*here you go gixxie.*


----------



## mk2eurogirl (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (wolfegirl1.8T)*

ur lucky ur dad will sign for you..


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (kellykutthroat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kellykutthroat* »_*here you go gixxie.*

















I love that beetle....
Goodnight ladies


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

Get to bed Glok


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (C.J)*

Oh your still awake lol...


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

Barely Im drained, was on my way to bed but my Hiptop started buzzing and checked it out and here I am


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (C.J)*

your hiptop???


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

Yes sir
Sidekick hiptop


----------



## breane24 (Feb 8, 2007)

hiptop< sidekick
lol. 
girls remember.. I'm still trying to sell my fat fives. I'm super desperate.


----------



## breane24 (Feb 8, 2007)

and btw.. is that like an older version.. because I have the sidekick3.. and its got a ball now.. not the scroller..


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

Yes it is. I have the Version 2. We cant use the Version 3 here in Canada just yet. Once it becomes unlockable im getting a Hiptop 3.
Page 190 FTW!!!


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *breane24* »_hiptop< sidekick
lol. 
girls remember.. I'm still trying to sell my fat fives. I'm super desperate.

With adapters???


----------



## breane24 (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*

No. lol. 
if you have a vr you dont need adapters... 
info is 
215/40/17's kuhmos. 95% tread. I drove them less than 1k before I totaled my mk3. I bought a mk2. They're too big. I paid 1k for them. 
*I WILL NOT BE AT WATERFEST TO SELL THEM *
I have a for sale thread up. If you would like to see.. oh jk. I'm on it.
















http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I'm asking a little more than most. But I promise you, that's because these wheels mean something to me. And that's because these wheels are in tip top shape. I had a dood in Atlanta, Ga try convincing me to trade him his wheels.. Fat fives... just like mine.. but in worse condition then turn around and sell his.. DUMBASS.


_Modified by breane24 at 12:41 AM 7-19-2007_


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (breane24)*


_Quote, originally posted by *breane24* »_
I'm asking a little more than most. But I promise you, that's because these wheels mean something to me. And that's because these wheels are in tip top shape. I had a dood in Atlanta, Ga try convincing me to trade him his wheels.. Fat fives... just like mine.. but in worse condition then turn around and sell his.. DUMBASS.

What a TOOL!!!








Well folks im off to bed, im just beat.


----------



## hockdub (Jun 30, 2004)

*Re: (C.J)*

any colorado girls in here? that are into vw's, and snowboarding.


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: (hockdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hockdub* »_any colorado girls in here? that are into vw's, and snowboarding.









not to be an arse....but try http://www.myspace.com


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

alright ladies...call me crazy I know......
i've been fighting it, but it's no use.
i fn love the Mustangs. Old and new...
my job rents me cars for work all the time, and the past few times i got mustangs. The first time i got a mustang, i got it as a joke. Well....I was pretty impressed. Second and third times i like it even more. This past one was was fourth or fifth time, and i "upgraded" to a Grabber Orange Convertible Mustang...








(this is not the actualy one i drove, but exactly like it)








here's more grabber oranges: 
(sounds like "grab her oranges" lmao...)








you can't tell me this car isn't sexy.....








the lip is a little too big for me....but shaved a little, and its a keeper.








^^audi content!!!!!!!








drooooooooool.....the GT.......droooooool....











_Modified by MissVeeDub at 3:04 AM 7-19-2007_


----------



## DubsportGTI (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gloktimus Prime* »_
With adapters???


----------



## DubsportGTI (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: (DubsportGTI)*

Morning ladies... 
Well its my morning anyway...


----------



## breane24 (Feb 8, 2007)

without adapters.
I had a vr which is 5 x 100. 
The wheels are 5 x 100.

-- I assume since most of you ask. You have 4x100.


----------



## scrubs_barbie (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MissVeeDub* »_
not to be an arse....but try http://www.myspace.com









you're not being rude at all, dub girls lounge is not a dating service.


----------



## breane24 (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: (hockdub)*

As we predicted.. Let the men roll in. NOT.


----------



## grliDUB'R (May 31, 2005)

*Re: (breane24)*

morning








gunna be a slow day today


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (hockdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hockdub* »_any colorado girls in here? that are into vw's, and snowboarding.









welcome to vwvortex meet-a-mate! this whole page was created to hook up horny guys with uninterested vw girls!


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (hockdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hockdub* »_any colorado girls in here? that are into vw's, and snowboarding.









This isnt match.com buddy....Go somewhere else if you wanna find some random girl to hook up with

_Quote, originally posted by *breane24* »_without adapters.
I had a vr which is 5 x 100. 
The wheels are 5 x 100.

-- I assume since most of you ask. You have 4x100.

I have 5x100 but i dont have a vr i have a 2.0 but then again i drive a mk iv lol...
Since they were TT wheel i thought they were 5x112


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

*Re: (hockdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hockdub* »_any colorado girls in here? that are into vw's, and snowboarding.









maybe if you were another chick. .
id rather have a shoping buddy than a stairing buddy








i cant spell










_Modified by pumagurlvw8 at 7:31 AM 7-19-2007_


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (pumagurlvw8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pumagurlvw8* »_
maybe if you were another chick. .
id rather have a shoping buddy than a staring buddy









I got 3 sisters to pick from lol....Ill tell one of them to give you a ring lol


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gloktimus Prime* »_
I got 3 sisters to pick from lol....Ill tell one of them to give you a ring lol 

cracker jack stylez. . there my favroite ring
they make my fingers green.


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (pumagurlvw8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pumagurlvw8* »_
cracker jack stylez. . there my favroite ring
they make my fingers green.

Ring Pops FTW!!!!!


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gloktimus Prime* »_
Ring Pops FTW!!!!!

i remember back in h.s these kids use to eat ring pops than collect them and wear them on every finger. . even after they ate the candy delicious lol


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (pumagurlvw8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pumagurlvw8* »_
i remember back in h.s these kids use to eat ring pops than collect them and wear them on every finger. . even after they ate the candy delicious lol

Well i dont know about wearing it after finishing the candy...lol thats kinda beat


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gloktimus Prime* »_
Well i dont know about wearing it after finishing the candy...lol thats kinda beat 

thats why they were in h.s.
i live in weirdo town
you cant tell?


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (pumagurlvw8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pumagurlvw8* »_
thats why they were in h.s.
i live in weirdo town
you cant tell?

PA = Weird lol
Are you coming to WF???


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gloktimus Prime* »_
PA = Weird lol
Are you coming to WF???

most def, but i still dont know how to get there. . ive been there for 3 yrs now but every time ive been hungover or sleeping on the way up.
i get off work saturday at 5.. so i was planing to get up sunday morning


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (pumagurlvw8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pumagurlvw8* »_
most def, but i still dont know how to get there. . ive been there for 3 yrs now but every time ive been hungover or sleeping on the way up.
i get off work saturday at 5.. so i was planing to get up sunday morning

Its pretty easy to get here just take the turnpike to exit 9...then 18 south to Englishtown road exit...About 7 miles from the turnpike....Then take Englishtown road all the way down until you see Raceway Park on you left...
And there you go lol


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gloktimus Prime* »_
Its pretty easy to get here just take the turnpike to exit 9...then 18 south to Englishtown road exit...About 7 miles from the turnpike....Then take Englishtown road all the way down until you see Raceway Park on you left...
And there you go lol 

if i get lost i will hunt you down where i get there lol


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (pumagurlvw8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pumagurlvw8* »_
if i get lost i will hunt you down when i get there lol

When you get there??? You mean IF you get there lol...


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gloktimus Prime* »_
When you get there??? You mean IF you get there lol...

true story


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (pumagurlvw8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pumagurlvw8* »_
true story









Its pretty easy to get there though...But then again i do live like 5 min. from raceway park lol


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gloktimus Prime* »_
Its pretty easy to get there though...But then again i do live like 5 min. from raceway park lol

hopefully next year i'l know u alil better and ill stay over and have a partaaay!


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (pumagurlvw8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pumagurlvw8* »_
hopefully next year i'l know u alil better and ill stay over and have a partaaay!

Yea i was gunna have a punch of people over this year and party it up but i dont have the green to get supplies...So im just gunna party it up around the hotel this year...And it all starts tomorrow night MWAHAHAHAHAHAHA lol...


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

*Re: (pumagurlvw8)*

i gotta get rolling. . things to do ppl to see
you know how it is when your cool 
j/p im just running to wal-mart alone lol


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (pumagurlvw8)*

Hahaha i gotta go to the deal and get my brake hose anyway so my car can be running again


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

Morning Gals!!!
Morning Glok


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_Morning Glok






























Im leaving now


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gloktimus Prime* »_





















Im leaving now

Have fun.








Im of as well.








Page 191 FTW!!!


----------



## hockdub (Jun 30, 2004)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*

good lord! it was to be taken as a joke, im not looking to hook up with any girls, chill out! sorry if i offfended or upset you all, was to be taken in jest, not serously. as hard as it is to believe, not _every_ person with a di*k is interested in nailing everything that walks. maybe before you pass judgement on a stupid message board you should think about the things you assume someone wants to do. 

again, i apologize.


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (hockdub)*

Then make a better first impression.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hockdub (Jun 30, 2004)

*Re: (hockdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gloktimus Prime* »_Then make a better first impression.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Quote, originally posted by *hockdub* »_
again, i apologize.


----------



## breane24 (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: (hockdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hockdub* »_
I'm a guy.. who comes into a place where I know there are girls.. asking for girls that live in my area and like doing what I am doing. But of course, I'm not looking for a fu ck or a booty call. 


You







!
I think its kind of funny actually. Me being an as s to you. I'm sorry. We're just gonna have our fun with you for a while. Eventually we'll lighten up. Just stick it out for a while.. (this is an edit) HAAHAH. stick it out.. stick what your mama gave ya out.


----------



## hockdub (Jun 30, 2004)

*Re: (breane24)*


_Quote, originally posted by *breane24* »_
You







!
I think its kind of funny actually. Me being an as s to you. I'm sorry. We're just gonna have our fun with you for a while. Eventually we'll lighten up. Just stick it out for a while.. (this is an edit) HAAHAH. stick it out.. stick what your mama gave ya out.

ehhh, do what you gotta do i guess. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## breane24 (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: (hockdub)*

You CANT stick it out HAHAH, and that's why you're asking me to. When you damn well, my mama ain't give me anything to stick out.


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

CO is pretty, passed through there a few times. Would love to go snowboarding there one day. Im all kind of







in the things I like, compared to the norm.


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

*Re: (hockdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hockdub* »_good lord! it was to be taken as a joke, im not looking to hook up with any girls, chill out! sorry if i offfended or upset you all, was to be taken in jest, not serously. as hard as it is to believe, not _every_ person with a di*k is interested in nailing everything that walks. maybe before you pass judgement on a stupid message board you should think about the things you assume someone wants to do. 

again, i apologize. 










taKe it easy, i dont want to see this get outa hand. 
but hopefuly ur a good sport.


----------



## breane24 (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_CO is pretty, passed through there a few times. Would love to go snowboarding there one day. Im all kind of







in the things I like, compared to the norm.









I could agree to that..


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

*Re: (breane24)*

i love to snowboard, but im so horrible lol
im so small when i go threw the parts that are blowing snow hardcore it blows me over. . than its too thick to go again
so i crawl down the hill lol


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

*Re: (pumagurlvw8)*

bre- i was gonna ask u a question. . but i so forget what i was gonna say


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (pumagurlvw8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pumagurlvw8* »_i love to snowboard, but im so horrible lol
im so small when i go threw the parts that are blowing snow hardcore it blows me over. . than its too thick to go again
so i crawl down the hill lol









LOL, Thats funny.
Im not very good at it, but simply love it. My sport is hockey though.


----------



## hockdub (Jun 30, 2004)

*Re: (pumagurlvw8)*

im a good sport about it, just didnt want to sound like a jack As*s. sorry to give you a wrong impression of me. 
onto more interesting topics though... like snowboarding.
i actually go to school in steamboat springs for Ski/Snowboard business. its a business major, prettu fun. i get to take classes including industry specific business classes, product design, tuning classes etc. and my schedule is set up around riding. betcha didn't know a major like that even existed didja?


----------



## dubalishus (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: (pumagurlvw8)*

good morning ladies


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (hockdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hockdub* »_i actually go to school in steamboat springs for Ski/Snowboard business. its a business major, prettu fun. i get to take classes including industry specific business classes, product design, tuning classes etc. and my schedule is set up around riding. betcha didn't know a major like that even existed didja?









Thats kinda of a cool major. Wish I could go to school and play hockey all the time.


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (dubalishus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubalishus* »_good morning ladies









Morning Chickita!!!


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_
Thats kinda of a cool major. Wish I could go to school and play hockey all the time.









i love hockey. . i played feild hoecky in hs and went onto college on a scollarship. . but that fell threw







long story


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_
LOL, Thats funny.
Im not very good at it, but simply love it. My sport is hockey though.









the first time i went snowboarding. . i faught the person that took me, on the slope for draging me out. . now i love it


_Modified by pumagurlvw8 at 11:11 AM 7-19-2007_


----------



## hockdub (Jun 30, 2004)

*Re: (pumagurlvw8)*

i played ice hockey for about 5 years and stopped playing the year my high school developed an ice hockey team







the reason i stopped was because our school was new and did not have a team yet, i quit and they get a team. go figure.


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (hockdub)*

Its always like that. I learned how to skate very late, my mom was against it at the time, but struck a deal with her and got into it. Now I been playing for 9 yrs, almost made the Olympic Canadian team, but that felt through.


----------



## breane24 (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: (C.J)*

That's kind like me with music. My mom refused to let me play in 6th grade eventhough I signed up for band. Then I turned around and did it in 9th grade too. Then she was like, "Fine have it your way! But I can't afford the instrument or lessons!" So, I had a girl show me how to play the flute in 2 weeks. I really wanted to learn. After that I had really good friends who were to say the least.. respectful...and patient.
I turned around and learned how to play the following:
bass guitar
acoustic / electric 6 string
pic
tuba
trumpet
piano
x-fone
snare
harp (wasn't so good)
clarinet
alto sax
berry sax
oh - bass clarinet
french horn..


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

Crazy woman!!! Props on the impressive array of music instruments. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
I know how to play a few instruments myself, but nothing like the amount of instruments you learned to play.


----------



## breane24 (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: (C.J)*

I'm crazy about music... like there's a thread/forum I go in.. check it out. 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3224061
I was more so crazier for it before the Navy. But now its the thing that get me through the work day.


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

Right on!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JuS CaLL Me QuEeN B (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (C.J)*

hello hello


----------



## Squeaker24 (Apr 20, 2007)

*Re: (breane24)*

Jeez, woman. Props on learning all of those intruments! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I'm also a music geek -- it runs in my family. All of my uncles play guitar and a various array of instrument.
Me, on the other hand, I played tenor steel drum in high school. We went to competition once and won haha.
Oh, and on the talk of hockey: I used to play street hockey when I was uber little (I'm little, so uber little = young haha.)


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (Squeaker24)*

I still play ball hockey once in a while during the summer.


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (C.J)*

Geez those crazy people at the stealership wanted 21 buck for a bottle of brake fluid


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*

LOL Thats why there called stealerships







And why would you buy any fluid there ?


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (C.J)*

I didnt lol...I was like umm peace out buddy and i went to pepboys and bought it for 7 lol


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

Id never ever consider buying any type of fluids at the stealership.
LOL I have a pep boys tshirt I stole from my ex when i lived in Philly.


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (C.J)*

Yea for real they got me for 20 bucks for a bottle of silicone last year...


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*

LOL thats expensive...


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_LOL thats expensive...









Yea i know and i still have it in my garage in case i lose another oil pan lol


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*

Thats when you get a skid plate








Page 192 is MINE!!!


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_Thats when you get a skid plate









Well getting turned back into a 4x4 soon neway


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gloktimus Prime* »_
Well getting turned back into a 4x4 soon neway























Um why?


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_
Um why?









Because shes going bye bye


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gloktimus Prime* »_
Because shes going bye bye























You selling her ?







What you replacing her with ?


----------



## dubalishus (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_
You selling her ?







What you replacing her with ?

he better be replacing her with either a mk3 vr6 or a rado...or hes in big trouble.


----------



## breane24 (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: (dubalishus)*

nah do its mk2 vr style.


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

24v VR6 FTMFW


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (C.J)*

OMG i just got an awesome idea lol...Lets just say a 24V is involved MWAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gloktimus Prime* »_OMG i just got an awesome idea lol...Lets just say a 24V is involved MWAHAHAHAHAHA

4Motion 24v into a mk2 GTi w00t


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (C.J)*

lol haha i dont have that much money lol...


----------



## dubalishus (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gloktimus Prime* »_OMG i just got an awesome idea lol...Lets just say a 24V is involved MWAHAHAHAHAHA

did u change ur mind again


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (dubalishus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubalishus* »_
did u change ur mind again









Yes...Im always changing my mind lol...I wanna do so many things lol...Its hard to pick one and go with it lol its like ADD


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gloktimus Prime* »_lol haha i dont have that much money lol...

Im sure youd have enough cash by selling ur Jetta








Mk2 GTi Shell - $500
Mk4 24V VR6 Engine Swap - $3500
Quattro Swap From Audi TT - $5000
Labour - $3500
Joy of driving an Mk2 R28 - Priceless
For everything else there is Mastercard


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_
Im sure youd have enough cash by selling ur Jetta








Mk2 GTi Shell - $500
Mk4 24V VR6 Engine Swap - $3500
Quattro Swap From Audi TT - $5000
Labour - $3500
Joy of driving an Mk2 R28 - Priceless
For everything else there is Mastercard









Yea who in their right mind is going to pay over 12000 dollars for my jetta lol...And i wouldnt do it in mk ii GTi id do it in a Jetta coupe


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gloktimus Prime* »_
Yea who in their right mind is going to pay over 12000 dollars for my jetta lol...And i wouldnt do it in mk ii GTi id do it in a Jetta coupe 

For a Jetta coupe shell in good condition put about $1000 since there more rare then the GTi's








I seen people trying to sell there 2000 GTi for $14000. Im sure you can find someone to buy ur 99.5 Jetta for around $10-12000


----------



## dubalishus (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gloktimus Prime* »_
Yea who in their right mind is going to pay over 12000 dollars for my jetta lol...And i wouldnt do it in mk ii GTi id do it in a Jetta coupe 

jetta coupe FTMFW!!


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_I seen people trying to sell there 2000 GTi for $14000. Im sure you can find someone to buy ur 99.5 Jetta for around $10-12000









My pretty much bone stock 99.5 jetta 2.0 automatic with 90,000 miles for 10-12k....Oh how i wish i would happen


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*

Fine fine, you can maybe finance the rest of the project







Thats why there called projects after all.


----------



## dubalishus (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gloktimus Prime* »_
My pretty much bone stock 99.5 jetta 2.0 automatic with 90,000 miles for 10-12k....Oh how i wish i would happen

hell be lucky if he can get 7200 for it.


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (dubalishus)*

Yeah well, projects are money pits, but you for sure would be one of the few when done







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dubalishus (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: (C.J)*

im planning on doing a vr jetta coupe(or gti) project myself with the boy.it will take about 2 years but it will be sweet when it is done. we are doing EVERYTHING, i mean EVERYTHING ourselfs.


----------



## breane24 (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: (dubalishus)*

You might really like my gti.... 
96vr obd2
full header back exhaust
chip, fpr, cold air intake, fresher plugs and wires 
passat trans with taller ring 
suspension
bilstein sport struts all around (the lifetime ones) with ground control
perches, the race shop allowed me to play with spring rates
upper tie bars with a welded rear beam and deleted front sway
also uses 25mm rear SPINDLE spacers to match up to 96vr front
subframe. rear disc was a must along with steel braided lines with
body
FULL set of g60 arches, vr lip, rear 8v valence, stock appeal.
rear jetta door handles with keyless doors 
bonrath wiper 
interior
recaro trophies, corrado wheel, black door cards and a soft uncracked dash rear false floor and full stereo wiring




_Modified by breane24 at 5:26 PM 7-19-2007_


----------



## redinlady (Jun 11, 2007)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (x_gixxie_x)*

gd evening ladies! Just want to wish all of those attending waterfest, a safe trip to jersey. 
Was pretty much telling everyone that i wasnt gonna go after spending 3 hours detailing my car. You know, you get done and your still so fired up because something wasnt going right (isnt that how it always goes?)?! But then, after its all said and done, you let out a huge sigh of relief. hahahaha. 
Sleep tight grls...you got a looong weekend ahead of you!


----------



## kellykutthroat (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*

heeeeeey glok :] thanks for the love for my beetle. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dubalishus (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: (kellykutthroat)*

my car wont be done in time for waterfest, so im not bringing her down . but ill will def be there.look for me, ill be in the modded mk3 vr jettas next to a tred jetta with shmidts and everything vento that you could possibly get.


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

This is HILARIOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=44c_1184715421


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_This is HILARIOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=44c_1184715421

rotfl...


----------



## breane24 (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MissVeeDub* »_
rotfl...

Oh wow... She really sucks.. Betcha she doesn't have a job now.


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

Tyra Banks had a spill before and she is still working.


----------



## breane24 (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: (C.J)*

Hey, I bet that chick can go eat now!!
She's probably like, "HA FINALLLY I CAN PUT SUSTANCE IN MY MOUTH THAT'S NOT CRACK COCAINE!"


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

Haha :lol:


----------



## ruttness (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: (dubalishus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubalishus* »_my car wont be done in time for waterfest, so im not bringing her down . but ill will def be there.look for me, ill be in the modded mk3 vr jettas next to a tred jetta with shmidts and everything vento that you could possibly get.









this is the one


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (ruttness)*


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_Tyra Banks had a spill before and she is still working.









true. so did campbell. 
but damn, in the vid, that **** looks so painful....but what made me really laugh was the guys cracking up......men


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MissVeeDub* »_
true. so did campbell. 
but damn, in the vid, that **** looks so painful....but what made me really laugh was the guys cracking up......men
















The guy couldnt stop laughing his butt off. Was pretty much saying "wait wait wait" to the other newsman when the replay was popping up.







Men are silly I swear.
But them shoes looked to big for the girl. LOL








Page 193 = OWNED!!!!


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

yooooooo
keep a look out on #5.....*****. 
http://www.***************/video/watch/28295/ 
where the ** are put ebaumsworld


_Modified by MissVeeDub at 1:27 AM 7-20-2007_


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

Its no worky


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

Vortex seems to be blocking the link


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

Hes pretty fast, but has some great blockers doing most of the job for him. Props for the kid, hes got some pretty good moves though.


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: (C.J)*

WARNING!!!! WARNING!!!! not for the faint of heart.
Nastiest thing ever......
http://www.***************/video/watch/28090/
where the ** are, put ebaumsworld


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_Hes pretty fast, but has some great blockers doing most of the job for him. Props for the kid, hes got some pretty good moves though.

there were two parts of the video where he had at least 5 guys on him and he was still holding his ground. impressive to say the least.


----------



## aamalinowski (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*

update..
i pick my baby up tomorrow, got the title and keyss. just gotta register her tomorrowo morning then i go get her, she won't be ready for waterfest though








i'll post pics when i get her home and washed up.


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (aamalinowski)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aamalinowski* »_update..
i pick my baby up tomorrow, got the title and keyss. just gotta register her tomorrowo morning then i go get her, she won't be ready for waterfest though








i'll post pics when i get her home and washed up.





































What did you get ? What did you get ?


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MissVeeDub* »_WARNING!!!! WARNING!!!! not for the faint of heart.
Nastiest thing ever......
http://www.***************/video/watch/28090/
where the ** are, put ebaumsworld

WHAT IN THE WORLD WAS THAT ????


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: (C.J)*

the biggest nastiest cist removal ever.......ugh, i just got the heebeejeebees.


_Modified by MissVeeDub at 1:54 AM 7-20-2007_


----------



## aamalinowski (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: (C.J)*

87 cabriolet


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MissVeeDub* »_the biggest nastiest cist removal ever.......ugh, i just got the heebeejeebees.

I never seen that before, looks like a giant pimple lol


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (aamalinowski)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aamalinowski* »_87 cabriolet
















Right On!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Congrats on the find








Some Pics ASAP


----------



## aamalinowski (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_Right On!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Congrats on the find








Some Pics ASAP










deff..
well i'm off to bed, night everyone.. pictures sometime tomorrow!!!


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

Same here, Gnight all.


----------



## scrubs_barbie (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: (C.J)*

good morning all. thought i'd wish you all a good friday, i have to work ALL DAMN DAY. 8am-9pm. then tomorrow from 8am-noon then drive to philly (3 hours) then leave sunday morning from there to WF13!!!!


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (scrubs_barbie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scrubs_barbie* »_good morning all. thought i'd wish you all a good friday, i have to work ALL DAMN DAY. 8am-9pm. then tomorrow from 8am-noon then drive to philly (3 hours) then leave sunday morning from there to WF13!!!!

woo hoo - WF13 I cant wait!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Morning to all I have to work all day to 5:45 - 4:00


----------



## breane24 (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: (Minibabe)*









lol.


----------



## grliDUB'R (May 31, 2005)

*Re: (breane24)*

morning! the man's doing an oil change on my car at noon and then we have to drop the puppy off at the parents place, then we are on our way!!! I can't wait! See you girls there!


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

You gals have fun!!!
Be safe on the roads. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## breane24 (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: (C.J)*

I can't even begin to tell you guys how JEALOUS I AM.


----------



## 6aJettaChick (Apr 24, 2007)

Does anyone know this 'Kitty' girl... ??


----------



## grliDUB'R (May 31, 2005)

*Re: (6aJettaChick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *6aJettaChick* »_Does anyone know this 'Kitty' girl... ?? 

I have seen that name lurking around the tex before, why whats up?


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (breane24)*


_Quote, originally posted by *breane24* »_I can't even begin to tell you guys how JEALOUS I AM.

You & me both Bre....


----------



## grliDUB'R (May 31, 2005)

*Re: (C.J)*

so why cant you girls go?


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (grliDUB'R)*


_Quote, originally posted by *grliDUB’R* »_so why cant you girls go?

Cant afford the trip down in short


----------



## grliDUB'R (May 31, 2005)

*Re: (C.J)*

are you going to save up for H2O?


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (grliDUB'R)*

Yes I am. Will be looking forward to seeing some of you gals then. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 6aJettaChick (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: (grliDUB'R)*


_Quote, originally posted by *grliDUB’R* »_
I have seen that name lurking around the tex before, why whats up?

Shes a major biotch, got my thread locked just because.


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (6aJettaChick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *6aJettaChick* »_
Shes a major biotch, got my thread locked just because. 

By who ? Whos the evil chicka ?


----------



## 6aJettaChick (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: (C.J)*

Kitty is her s/n, shes nuts!! Got it blackholed really.. said my car was beat, only one to say it.. so didnt really hurt my feelings. Jealous little skanker.


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (6aJettaChick)*

And what does she rides ?


----------



## 6aJettaChick (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: (C.J)*

a MKIV Rabbit.. bout stock.


----------



## 6aJettaChick (Apr 24, 2007)

heres her pathetic myspace.. 
http://profile.myspace.com/ind...47183


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

A a Stock MkV Rabbit.. pfftt the nerves on that person.
PAGE 194 IS MINE










_Modified by C.J at 10:41 AM 7-20-2007_


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (C.J)*

good morning ladies


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

Morning Polska.


----------



## kitty (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: (6aJettaChick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *6aJettaChick* »_Does anyone know this 'Kitty' girl... ?? 

you're seriously obsessed








get a life.


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (kitty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kitty* »_
you're seriously obsessed








get a life.

uh oh, no internet bickering please.


----------



## kitty (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: (C.J)*

umm i'm not, she's the one who's bothering me with her lame "insults."


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (kitty)*

keep it to PMs http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## breane24 (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: (kitty)*

You two are absolutely pathetic.. Go get drunk do something.. forget that either one exists and move the FU CK on!
BTW. I've blackholed some of own crap on tex.


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (breane24)*


_Quote, originally posted by *breane24* »_You two are absolutely pathetic.. Go get drunk do something.. forget that either one exists and move the FU CK on!
BTW. I've blackholed some of own crap on tex.

LOL Bre








I wish I could get drunk and just forget about stuff right about now.


----------



## breane24 (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: (breane24)*

Like my mother came on my vortex name to check out a car I was about to buy. And instead of posting a reply she posted a whole new thread. Yeah....








Then there was the suicide girls thread.








That was started based on on our local forum... 
we have the same thing.


----------



## breane24 (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: (C.J)*

Awww. babe .. What's wrong!


----------



## kitty (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: (breane24)*


_Quote, originally posted by *breane24* »_forget that either one exists and move the FU CK on!

uhh i'd love to but she keeps bothering me. 
ps: stock MK5 rabbit huh, never seen one this low from the factory


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (breane24)*


_Quote, originally posted by *breane24* »_Like my mother came on my vortex name to check out a car I was about to buy. And instead of posting a reply she posted a whole new thread. Yeah....








Then there was the suicide girls thread.








That was started based on on our local forum... 
we have the same thing.

Suicide girls eh. Thats pretty funny









_Quote, originally posted by *breane24* »_Awww. babe .. What's wrong!









Feeling under the weather is all.


----------



## 6aJettaChick (Apr 24, 2007)

Hahahaahahahhahahaha, i simply asked if anyone knew of her, apparently she goes around and destroys threads.. great, this one is a goner. O, and she likes to make the threads all about her.. you know, Bre.. like I was on vwf. 
Im not obsessed.. Im sure we've all seen your myspace, nothing to be obsessed with, rather amusing though to see you follow my posts.. emo.
Anywho, who's all going to Waterfest?? 


_Modified by 6aJettaChick at 8:07 AM 7-20-2007_


----------



## Slayer (Aug 8, 2000)

*Re: (6aJettaChick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *6aJettaChick* »_Kitty is her s/n, shes nuts!! Got it blackholed really.. said my car was beat, only one to say it.. so didnt really hurt my feelings. Jealous little skanker. 

She's nuts because she didnt like your car? most of the people that said they liked it are probably guys that want to get in your pants.. and trust me, you and your car aint all that.. why don't you lay off the jealous 15 year psycho old internet stalker crap and stop being a retard.


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (6aJettaChick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *6aJettaChick* »_
Anywho, who's all going to Waterfest?? 

Pretty much all you guys except for Bre & I LOL


----------



## breane24 (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: (kitty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kitty* »_
ps: stock MK5 rabbit huh, never seen one this low from the factory









I'm with you on that.. That car is not stock height. What coils do you have? 
I know a stock height. Trust me. My boyfriend drives a mk5 GLI, and my best friend drives a rabbit.


----------



## 6aJettaChick (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: (Slayer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Slayer* »_
She's nuts because she didnt like your car? most of the people that said they liked it are probably guys that want to get in your pants.. and trust me, you and your car aint all that.. why don't you lay off the jealous 15 year psycho old internet stalker crap and stop being a retard.









retard? & Im the 15 year old.. shes the one following me, thank you. END IT. And mind your own business.


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (kitty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kitty* »_
ps: stock MK5 rabbit huh, never seen one this low from the factory









Should lose the hub caps and rock the steelies proudly, would look sharp that way till you get rims. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 6aJettaChick (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: (breane24)*


_Quote, originally posted by *breane24* »_
I'm with you on that.. That car is not stock height. What coils do you have? 
I know a stock height. Trust me. My boyfriend drives a mk5 GLI, and my best friend drives a rabbit.

Cheapies. 
Aww, why arnt you guys going to Waterfest? I wish Kitty was, Id love to meet her.


----------



## breane24 (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_
Pretty much all you guys except for Bre & I LOL

That's cuz we're gonna go play on the marry-go-round. Cuz we're all a bunch of immature FU CKS in here.


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (6aJettaChick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *6aJettaChick* »_
Cheapies. 
Aww, why arnt you guys going to Waterfest? I wish Kitty was, Id love to meet her. 

LOL I wish I could go. Maybe Ill win the Lottery tonight then id go.


----------



## breane24 (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: (6aJettaChick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *6aJettaChick* »_
Cheapies. 
Aww, why arnt you guys going to Waterfest? I wish Kitty was, Id love to meet her. 

Damn. dood. Ashley, I ain't like you at allll. You the weirdo... SAying you know what kind of coils she has... that they're cheap.. How would you know? are you her butt licker?


----------



## 6aJettaChick (Apr 24, 2007)

And for the reccord, I dont think my car and myself are all that.. did I ever say that? Id just appreciate my threads not getting blackholed just because theyre paying more attention in my thread than hers, thats all.. now, IM DONE. 
Bre, is your car done yet?


----------



## 6aJettaChick (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: (breane24)*


_Quote, originally posted by *breane24* »_
Damn. dood. Ashley, I ain't like you at allll. You the weirdo... SAying you know what kind of coils she has... that they're cheap.. How would you know? are you her butt licker?

WHATS YOUR PROBLEM? Get over it. Are you drunk? She does have cheapies on it.. Im not her butt licker whatever that is, how old are you.. Im trying to be nice to you and you're being immature.. so grow up and talk cars. And I can read her info on her car, I know what they are because of that reason... so yeah.


----------



## kitty (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: (breane24)*


_Quote, originally posted by *breane24* »_
I'm with you on that.. That car is not stock height. What coils do you have? 
I know a stock height. Trust me. My boyfriend drives a mk5 GLI, and my best friend drives a rabbit.

they're FK silverline plus, top of the line, lowest they go. we've got two MK5 jettas too, and i can't believe how high they are next to the rabbit, lol.

_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_
Should lose the hub caps and rock the steelies proudly, would look sharp that way till you get rims. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

i thought about that, we took them off and my boyfriend voted no, i was undecided, so we put them back on. one day i'll take them off again and see how i feel, ready for a change of pace anyhow.


----------



## 6aJettaChick (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: (kitty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kitty* »_
i thought about that, we took them off and my boyfriend voted no, i was undecided, so we put them back on. one day i'll take them off again and see how i feel, ready for a change of pace anyhow.

What wheels are you gonna get?


----------



## kitty (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: (6aJettaChick)*

three piece schmidt TH lines, of course.


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (kitty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kitty* »_
i thought about that, we took them off and my boyfriend voted no, i was undecided, so we put them back on. one day i'll take them off again and see how i feel, ready for a change of pace anyhow.

Your bf isnt the one driving the car you are, when my bf says i cant do something to my car i tell him to stuff it







Most guys think they know better, but most female got more style.
Hell u can even mod the steelies, adding a red line to the lip and all. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
But really its your car, you do whatever you want with it.


----------



## breane24 (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: (kitty)*

Fk's defintely aren't cheap, if they're first hand. 
I was just trying to give you an example of what you did coming into a very nice girls dub lougne. 
I'm 19. Yes, I'm young . But I serve in the United States Navy. 
If you want to talk cars. Fine, lets talk cars. 
I have a 91 mk2 gti vr6. Tell me what original engine/motor came in the car. 
Or here I'll make it easier. What are you driving? What's done to it?


----------



## grliDUB'R (May 31, 2005)

*Re: (6aJettaChick)*

wow i guess i missed quite a bit while i was busy working. lol 
anywho....is anyone here staying at the Best Western in East Brunswick?


_Modified by grliDUB'R at 11:20 AM 7-20-2007_


----------



## kitty (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: (C.J)*

oh i do, but his opinion matters to me, just like he runs all his ideas past me first too. in the end it's my call.


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (kitty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kitty* »_three piece schmidt TH lines, of course.

Your gonna run 15" rims on the rabbit ?


----------



## kitty (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: (C.J)*

no, 18's.


----------



## breane24 (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: (kitty)*

My boyfriend is my life hero. I would know nothing ... about volkswagens and modding. If he had not first started me off .. can you believe this..Only about 6 months ago. 
its actually pretty funny because he commented on how most of the cars in here are not his style. I agree with him to some extent. However, Gixxie her car with fat fives.. I could not be more greatful!
Also, I think that the main issue is people these days get more confused with a mod to appearance to look good.. Like.. 'rice'. Then they do thinking about keeping it classy. 
My mk2 is very hard to keep classy since I'm running the meanest machine it.. vr6.


----------



## 6aJettaChick (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: (breane24)*


_Quote, originally posted by *breane24* »_Fk's defintely aren't cheap, if they're first hand. 
I was just trying to give you an example of what you did coming into a very nice girls dub lougne. 
I'm 19. Yes, I'm young . But I serve in the United States Navy. 
If you want to talk cars. Fine, lets talk cars. 
I have a 91 mk2 gti vr6. Tell me what original engine/motor came in the car. 
Or here I'll make it easier. What are you driving? What's done to it? 

Bre, Id show you.. but somehow it got blackholed. 
Im not about to post my car on here so you girls can start slamming it again.. & you know, I already know about your life story.. you slipped it out on vwf, remember? 
MkIII Jetta, porsche red, vr lip, badgeless grille, ecodes, not too much.. and Im happy with it.


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (kitty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kitty* »_no, 18's.

Didnt think the TH came in anything bigger then 15"
Not my cup of tea, but there cool.


----------



## 6aJettaChick (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_
Didnt think the TH came in anything bigger then 15"
Not my cup of tea, but there cool.

was that ownage? 
Or do they indeed come in larger?


----------



## kitty (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_
Didnt think the TH came in anything bigger then 15"
Not my cup of tea, but there cool.

the one piece TH lines come in 15" 4x100, i'd love to put those on my golf. the three piece 5x112 comes in 18"+


----------



## 6aJettaChick (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: (kitty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kitty* »_
the one piece TH lines come in 15" 4x100, i'd love to put those on my golf. the three piece 5x112 comes in 18"+

Im not trying to be a biotch again, but are you sure? Where do you find these? Ive only ever seen them in 15s, like on tunershop..


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (6aJettaChick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *6aJettaChick* »_
was that ownage? 
Or do they indeed come in larger? 

Well the biggest I seen for the TH were 15" x 10" which is UBBER LARGE. Just didnt think Schmidt wade 18" in the 3 Pieces. The price for a 3 Pieces in 18" size would be like $1000-1200 a rim.










_Modified by C.J at 11:34 AM 7-20-2007_


----------



## breane24 (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: (6aJettaChick)*

Hahaha.. ROGER.

I also remember that they hated your guts in there too. For being a whinny bitch. You also thought that you had amber lights. Bought some for install, and then realized you didn't have them. Good job! 
_______________
C.J., 
Where you at?


----------



## breane24 (Feb 8, 2007)

Personally, I think you should stick out with 19's. OoOH YEAh. lol.


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (kitty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kitty* »_
the one piece TH lines come in 15" 4x100, i'd love to put those on my golf. the three piece 5x112 comes in 18"+

They do make a 3 Piece TH in 15", just so you know. In 4x100 & 5x100.


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (breane24)*


_Quote, originally posted by *breane24* »_Hahaha.. ROGER.
C.J., 
Where you at?

Im in Canada








Ottawa, Ontario


----------



## 6aJettaChick (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: (breane24)*



breane24 said:


> Hahaha.. ROGER.
> 
> I also remember that they hated your guts in there too. For being a whinny bitch. You also thought that you had amber lights. Bought some for install, and then realized you didn't have them. Good job!
> _______________
> ...


----------



## grliDUB'R (May 31, 2005)

*Re: (breane24)*

for Gixxie: I found a recent pic of my car but its definitely not my fav, some guy took it at a BBQ I went to.


----------



## breane24 (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: (C.J)*

hahah. good one! 
Dood. I'm so glad I can be assisted at work by being on vortex. However, I must admit. If this whinny little thing continues between Ashley & Kitty & Me. . I will have to remain in the dust about this thread. 
To be honest, Ashley's intellegent little remarks drove me off of VWF. 
*CJ check im*


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

Dunno but $1000 a Tire is pretty steep


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (breane24)*


_Quote, originally posted by *breane24* »_Fk's defintely aren't cheap, if they're first hand. 


not to be the devil in this thread... but FK is the APC of europe. very cheaply made products. if you're not beating on them, they're fine, but they perform like crap. you'll never see someone serious about the performance running them.
Don't get me wrong, i'm not saying i don't like anybodys car or anything like that... personally, i don't like much after the mk2's, but for some reason i love the new rabbit. i figured i'd give my $.02.


----------



## 6aJettaChick (Apr 24, 2007)

Bre, that made no sense to me, Im sorry.. I dont follow, and if I look through the thread, I asked and tried to drop it several times with you.. you are a stubborn girl.


----------



## 6aJettaChick (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MyCarIsRed* »_
not to be the devil in this thread...

We already have one in here, no worries.


----------



## breane24 (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: (6aJettaChick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *6aJettaChick* »_Bre, that made no sense to me, Im sorry.. I dont follow, and if I look through the thread, I asked and tried to drop it several times with you.. you are a stubborn girl. 

That I am.


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

BTW Kitty you gonna run a staggered setup with them Schmidt ?


----------



## breane24 (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: (breane24)*










CHECK IT.


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (breane24)*

Good morning ladies


----------



## kitty (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MyCarIsRed* »_
not to be the devil in this thread... but FK is the APC of europe. very cheaply made products. if you're not beating on them, they're fine, but they perform like crap. you'll never see someone serious about the performance running them.
Don't get me wrong, i'm not saying i don't like anybodys car or anything like that... personally, i don't like much after the mk2's, but for some reason i love the new rabbit. i figured i'd give my $.02.

this is true, FK isn't the cream of the crop, however on a MK5 it's the only way to go low. the H&Rs and konis and stuff don't go as low. however, the FKs i have are full stainless steel and have koni shocks, and the ride is great, so i'm happy








as for the schmidts, i think i'm going to do staggered, not totally sure yet. i'm aware that the 4x100s do come in three piece, what i meant was that the 5x112s don't, only the 4x100s. i guess that wasn't worded correctly. all sizes and configurations can be found here http://www.felge.de/produkte/produkte_de.php


----------



## breane24 (Feb 8, 2007)

I had my car only on a cupkit. So, I believe yours would be lower.... def. 
I can't imagine you'd want to go all the way down on coils with those wheels since they are 215/40/17.. 
I rubbed some rubber off though. Just alittle.


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gloktimus Prime* »_Good morning ladies 

Glok is up


----------



## 6aJettaChick (Apr 24, 2007)

bre, thats yours? I thought you had a MKIV?


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (kitty)*

$4000 just for rims & tires. I think id drop that kind of cash on a turbo for my 24V.


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (6aJettaChick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *6aJettaChick* »_bre, thats yours? I thought you had a MKIV? 

Bre as a MkII VR








Im the one with the MkIV http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## breane24 (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*

Good Moring!!

_Quote, originally posted by *Gloktimus Prime* »_Good morning ladies


----------



## kitty (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_$4000 just for rims & tires. I think id drop that kind of cash on a turbo for my 24V.









i'm estimating about $4500 for wheels, tires, and shipping... i'm hoping it won't be any more than that.


----------



## breane24 (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: (C.J)*

Yup. I have a mk2. 















The red mk5 gli is the boyfriends. And since he hates being called that and I know he watches this thread.. 'steven's car'


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (kitty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kitty* »_
i'm estimating about $4500 for wheels, tires, and shipping... i'm hoping it won't be any more than that.

Can anyone photoshop them rims on a rabbit. I think rims like that only look good on the older VW Gen's to old school for the new school rides.
Yeah Id put that $4500 towards F/I. I think id rather have a 300whp versus some unbreakable rims. To each their own as they say.


----------



## 6aJettaChick (Apr 24, 2007)

Love the MKIII, the silver one posted.. ??


----------



## kitty (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_
Can anyone photoshop them rims on a rabbit. I think rims like that only look good on the older VW Gen's to old school for the new school rides.
Yeah Id put that $4500 towards F/I. I think id rather have a 300whp versus some unbreakable rims. To each their own as they say.

i'm going for a MK1 theme, which is why i want an old school wheel. also why i added the plaid seats. these are pics from felge.de:


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_
Glok is up









Yes i am lol...Is that a surprise?


----------



## breane24 (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: (6aJettaChick)*

the one with the fat fives? or the silver fox one?


----------



## breane24 (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: (breane24)*

Dood. silver fox girl.. needed to remove the sidemarkers. I just noticed that. She's obviously got new bumpers.. But hasn't done sidemarkers yet... 
That's always a bitch to find good silver arrow sidemarkers..


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gloktimus Prime* »_
Yes i am lol...Is that a surprise?

Nope, just like the







emoticon


----------



## grliDUB'R (May 31, 2005)

*Re: (breane24)*

I like those wheels but I dont know, I think I want to stay with the flat black borbet type c's for now, i actually like them alot on my car


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (kitty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kitty* »_
i'm going for a MK1 theme, which is why i want an old school wheel. also why i added the plaid seats. these are pics from felge.de:


Yeah just doesnt look right to me. But as long you like it, is all that matters http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif For sure original.


----------



## breane24 (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_
Yeah just doesnt look right to me. But as long you like it, is all that matters http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif For sure original.


I agree. If you wanted a mk1 style.. shouldn't you just own a mark one?
The thing with black wheels is: you loose the depth, and perspective. But you also, don't have to worry about cleaning them


----------



## grliDUB'R (May 31, 2005)

*Re: (breane24)*


_Quote, originally posted by *breane24* »_Dood. silver fox girl.. needed to remove the sidemarkers. I just noticed that. She's obviously got new bumpers.. But hasn't done sidemarkers yet... 
That's always a bitch to find good silver arrow sidemarkers.. 

oh i have them, just not on. I want to get OEM texture euro bumps but they are hard to find for jettas


----------



## breane24 (Feb 8, 2007)

be back in like an hour. I'm going to lunch...
Hopefully, I won't miss toooo much. And be completely lost when I come back.


----------



## breane24 (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: (grliDUB'R)*


_Quote, originally posted by *grliDUB’R* »_
oh i have them, just not on. I want to get OEM texture euro bumps but they are hard to find for jettas

That they freakin are!! And if you find them they cost an bi tch and a leg.


----------



## kitty (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: (breane24)*


_Quote, originally posted by *breane24* »_I agree. If you wanted a mk1 style.. shouldn't you just own a mark one?


because i need a new reliable car for work. also because i'm old and my main objections in a car are power windows and cupholders.


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

*Re: (breane24)*

hey guys. . i dont mean to sound like your mommy
but play nice i like this thread, as most of the other ladies on here.
keep it clean bitC hez


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

*Re: (kitty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kitty* »_
because i need a new reliable car for work. also because i'm old and my main objections in a car are power windows and cupholders.

my mk2 is reliable as hell. . with a mk1 motor setup
everyday rider


----------



## grliDUB'R (May 31, 2005)

*Re: (breane24)*

yeah maybe just maybe I will find some place to get them cheap this weekend


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (pumagurlvw8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pumagurlvw8* »_hey guys. . i dont mean to sound like your mommy
but play nice i like this thread, as most of the other ladies on here.
keep it clean bitC hez

LOL morning to you too


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_
LOL morning to you too









Now The Craziest Bi TCh of them All has arrived


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_
Nope, just like the







emoticon









Hey girls whats do you think about me getting a mk iii black jetta with a A4 1.8t in it with 300+WHP


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gloktimus Prime* »_
Hey girls whats do you think about me getting a mk iii black jetta with a A4 1.8t in it with 300+WHP


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (pumagurlvw8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pumagurlvw8* »_
Now The Craziest Bi TCh of them All has arrived









You said it, not me....


----------



## kitty (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: (pumagurlvw8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pumagurlvw8* »_
my mk2 is reliable as hell. . with a mk1 motor setup
everyday rider

my MK3 was reliable too, never had any major issues, i just wanted a warranty and all that jazz and no headaches.
i DID go out with the intention of finding a 1982 rabbit, to put antique plates on, but i couldn't find one. so i got a brand new one.


----------



## grliDUB'R (May 31, 2005)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gloktimus Prime* »_
Hey girls whats do you think about me getting a mk iii black jetta with a A4 1.8t in it with 300+WHP

sounds fancy, i'd do it


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gloktimus Prime* »_
Hey girls whats do you think about me getting a mk iii black jetta with a A4 1.8t in it with 300+WHP

Really ?


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_
Really ?









Yea...


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_
You said it, not me....









i was talking about you. . Homie!


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (pumagurlvw8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pumagurlvw8* »_
i was talking about you. . Homie!









Damn you !!!! I aint crazy LOL









YET!!!


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*

And its clean too...Oh man...To have 7gz in my pocket right now


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_
Damn you !!!! I aint crazy LOL









YET!!!

well someday when i find you. . you will be all sorts of crazy








say like h2o, probally in some bar


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gloktimus Prime* »_
Yea...

Buy it!!! No work to do on it, but to maintain it







& more power.


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (pumagurlvw8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pumagurlvw8* »_
well someday when i find you. . you will be all sorts of crazy








say like h2o, probally in some bar









Cant drink no more







At least not for the next yr or so.


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_
Buy it!!! No work to do on it, but to maintain it







& more power.









sounds very intresting. . and for 7g's you couldnt build it less than that. properly
if u got the flow get the dough


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_
Buy it!!! No work to do on it, but to maintain it







& more power.









I know for real its dropped...It has the rims...It could use a new grill tho and maybe some rims too cuz im not liking the ones on there lol...But yea im gunna try and pick that bish up...Then that would be 2 black mk iii jetta 1.8ts except mine would be faster


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_
Cant drink no more







At least not for the next yr or so.

BLAH! to you and ur stright edged lyfe


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (pumagurlvw8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pumagurlvw8* »_
BLAH! to you and ur stright edged lyfe

Nah just pregnant LOL


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_
Nah just pregnant LOL

aww im sorry i didnt know. . dont let me baby sit ur kid
he/she come back captian comando


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_
Nah just pregnant LOL

True story


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gloktimus Prime* »_
I know for real its dropped...It has the rims...It could use a new grill tho and maybe some rims too cuz im not liking the ones on there lol...But yea im gunna try and pick that bish up...Then that would be 2 black mk iii jetta 1.8ts except mine would be faster























DO IT!!!


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (pumagurlvw8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pumagurlvw8* »_
aww im sorry i didnt know. . dont let me baby sit ur kid
he/she come back captian comando

Its ok, I recently found out myself, like a few days ago. And like the week before I was TANKED!!!!


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_
DO IT!!!









I want too
OWNED...


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_
Its ok, I recently found out myself, like a few days ago. And like the week before I was TANKED!!!!









will you attending h20. . ?? maybe u can be my dd lol
no, but seriously just want meet up


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

Stop thinking about it and just DO IT!!!!


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_Stop thinking about it and just DO IT!!!!

GIVE me more money then


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (pumagurlvw8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pumagurlvw8* »_
will you attending h20. . ?? maybe u can be my dd lol
no, but seriously just want meet up 

Yeah Ill be at H20, trying to convince the bf to come with so I dont have to drive 10hrs by myself (Would have to stop for a nap on the way) LOL


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gloktimus Prime* »_
GIVE me more money then 

How much his he selling it for ? And if I had money Id be on my way down to WF right now


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

*Re: (pumagurlvw8)*

but on a more serious note.
i got my cd player all all my spearker hooked up
not to big but very impressive for 3 speakers
and the car is running like a charm. .and i dont know what i did








i still wont be driving it to wF, i'll be driving my friend mk3. 
dont you just love friends


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_
How much his he selling it for ? And if I had money Id be on my way down to WF right now









I'll send you $2.53


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (pumagurlvw8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pumagurlvw8* »_
I'll send you $2.53









Geez thats what $2.57 after the exchange rate LOL


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_
Geez thats what $2.57 after the exchange rate LOL

exactly!


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (pumagurlvw8)*

I wont get far with $3 in gas.


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

*Re: (pumagurlvw8)*

but im so fu ckn excited for this weekend. . i wish i didnt have to work saturday beucase id be leaving for nj tonite if so
i have to wait. .BLAH


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

Ahhhh WF 14 Here I come!!!


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (C.J)*

Hes selling it for like 7700


----------



## dubalishus (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: (C.J)*

wow. i havent been on since last night, and theres 4 pages of bull that i had to catch up on







anyways good morning ladies.


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

link? i wanna see


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gloktimus Prime* »_Hes selling it for like 7700

I gather you sold the Jetta for 7k ? Im sure you can make a deal with the guy. $7000 at purchase and the rest a couple weeks later.








GET HER DONE!!!!


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

*Re: (dubalishus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubalishus* »_wow. i havent been on since last night, and theres 4 pages of bull that i had to catch up on







anyways good morning ladies.

yah the crazzies came out while you were gone


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (pumagurlvw8)*

It wasnt me for once & I was drunk either. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (pumagurlvw8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pumagurlvw8* »_link? i wanna see

I FOUND IT!!!








http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3323651
That **** is f3ck1ng sick


----------



## 6aJettaChick (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: (breane24)*


_Quote, originally posted by *breane24* »_the one with the fat fives? or the silver fox one?

fat fives.


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_
I gather you sold the Jetta for 7k ? Im sure you can make a deal with the guy. $7000 at purchase and the rest a couple weeks later.








GET HER DONE!!!!

Nah i still have my jetta...Yep there she is...She started at 10gs


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gloktimus Prime* »_
Nah i still have my jetta...Yep there she is...She started at 10gs

Glok just buy the damn thing. Make a deal with the guy. He wants to sell and seems serious and that car looks MINT!!!! Minus a couple few things that car is A+.


----------



## 6aJettaChick (Apr 24, 2007)

Went away for maybe 45 mins come back...
2 pages later, have no idea whats going on.


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (6aJettaChick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *6aJettaChick* »_Went away for maybe 45 mins come back...
2 pages later, have no idea whats going on. 

LOL








Just read up, wont take you to long.


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (C.J)*

Im going to slap for sale signs on my car at waterfest and see if i can get some greens


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (kitty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kitty* »_
this is true, FK isn't the cream of the crop, however on a MK5 it's the only way to go low. the H&Rs and konis and stuff don't go as low. however, the FKs i have are full stainless steel and have koni shocks, and the ride is great, so i'm happy








as for the schmidts, i think i'm going to do staggered, not totally sure yet. i'm aware that the 4x100s do come in three piece, what i meant was that the 5x112s don't, only the 4x100s. i guess that wasn't worded correctly. all sizes and configurations can be found here http://www.felge.de/produkte/produkte_de.php

check out B&G http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i've been hearing a lot of really good feedback for the mk5's.


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

*Re: (6aJettaChick)*

That becuase im here.. no one ever knows what the hell is going on when im on


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (pumagurlvw8)*

Ok ive been getting calls that there dubs beginning to show up on 18 so its time to wash the getta and go talk to peoples...So ill see you later ladies


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gloktimus Prime* »_Ok ive been getting calls that there dubs beginning to show up on 18 so its time to wash the getta and go talk to peoples...So ill see you later ladies 


Have fun http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gloktimus Prime* »_
Hey girls whats do you think about me getting a mk iii black jetta with a A4 1.8t in it with 300+WHP

as a general note, don't get into anything you can't afford to maintain. i'll be the first one to tell you that ANY swap car is a lot of work to keep up on. if you think you can handle it i say go for it! what are they asking for it? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*

Seems the guy really want his car gone cause he went from selling it at $10000 to now at $7900 OBO








From the post for his car, seems there is a few minor details that would need to be checked but nothing serious.
Only thing I dont like about that car are that it doesnt have any back seats due to the seat harnesses. CRAZY SETUP!!!


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_Seems the guy really want his car gone cause he went from selling it at $10000 to now at $7900 OBO








From the post for his car, seems there is a few minor details that would need to be checked but nothing serious.
Only thing I dont like about that car are that it doesnt have any back seats due to the seat harnesses. CRAZY SETUP!!!
















my concern would be that a car that is that modded is going to have gremlins. if you don't know the gremlins and why they are the way they are, you end up spending a lot of money figuring them out. i guess that goes for any car you don't build yourself though. cars like that make terrible daily drivers though. My daily driver is a mk2 vr that i haven't been able to daily drive for over a year now.


----------



## 6aJettaChick (Apr 24, 2007)

Shenanegans.. I cant KEEP UP.


----------



## breane24 (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: (6aJettaChick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *6aJettaChick* »_
fat fives.

it was my baby! We named her Emily.


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MyCarIsRed* »_
my concern would be that a car that is that modded is going to have gremlins. if you don't know the gremlins and why they are the way they are, you end up spending a lot of money figuring them out. i guess that goes for any car you don't build yourself though. cars like that make terrible daily drivers though. My daily driver is a mk2 vr that i haven't been able to daily drive for over a year now.









Yeah I guess so







Didnt quite looked at it that way.








And the satisfaction cant be the same in buying an already modded car, versus yourself modding the car.








Page 198 OWNED!!


----------



## breane24 (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MyCarIsRed* »_
my concern would be that a car that is that modded is going to have gremlins. if you don't know the gremlins and why they are the way they are, you end up spending a lot of money figuring them out. i guess that goes for any car you don't build yourself though. cars like that make terrible daily drivers though. My daily driver is a mk2 vr that i haven't been able to daily drive for over a year now.










What's wrong with DD mk2 vr?


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MyCarIsRed* »_
my concern would be that a car that is that modded is going to have gremlins. if you don't know the gremlins and why they are the way they are, you end up spending a lot of money figuring them out. i guess that goes for any car you don't build yourself though. cars like that make terrible daily drivers though. My daily driver is a mk2 vr that i haven't been able to daily drive for over a year now.









i 2nd that
i did my 16v in my cabby and it took forever to get all the little kinks out, just imagine 18t in a mk3. see if he did it himself. . or any proff or professional work


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

*Re: (breane24)*


_Quote, originally posted by *breane24* »_

What's wrong with DD mk2 vr?

as long as its done properly, nothings wrong with that.


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

*Re: (pumagurlvw8)*

well im off to work
the crazy BEE och will bbl


----------



## JuS CaLL Me QuEeN B (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (pumagurlvw8)*

sup everyone


----------



## JuS CaLL Me QuEeN B (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (JuS CaLL Me QuEeN B)*

whenever i post- everyone leaves..







LOL


----------



## tetedelinotte (Jul 17, 2007)

Hi Ladies!!







So, it's been four days with my baby and she remains nameless...I need some advice! What do you all think?


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (JuS CaLL Me QuEeN B)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JuS CaLL Me QuEeN B* »_whenever i post- everyone leaves..







LOL
























Your scary








J/K


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (tetedelinotte)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tetedelinotte* »_Hi Ladies!!







So, it's been four days with my baby and she remains nameless...I need some advice! What do you all think?

Mine is a boy & I named him Morpheus cause hes big and black








Got any pics of ur baby ?


----------



## JuS CaLL Me QuEeN B (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_
Your scary








J/K










hahah dont tell everyone that.. ahhh


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (JuS CaLL Me QuEeN B)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JuS CaLL Me QuEeN B* »_

hahah dont tell everyone that.. ahhh























Aight I wont say anything.


----------



## JuS CaLL Me QuEeN B (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (C.J)*

i named my dub anailati


----------



## tetedelinotte (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_
Mine is a boy & I named him Morpheus cause hes big and black








Got any pics of ur baby ?

I think it might still be on the first post! It's the Fahrenheit







My last car was a boy, but everyone (the guys







) called him "she" so I was thinking I should just give it an androgynous name this time lol
And before anyone has a fit, I'm taking the pinstripe off!







I've never modded a car so I'm going to start slow with the resonator and a tint and see what happens from there. It's nice to know that there are other crazy obsessed Vdub gals out there!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (JuS CaLL Me QuEeN B)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JuS CaLL Me QuEeN B* »_i named my dub anailati









Italiana backwards huh lol


----------



## 6aJettaChick (Apr 24, 2007)

Wow.. I honestly cant keep up with this, lol. I taught the girl who took my old positon here a 15 minute thinger on how to order from Sam's and A PAGE later, Im lost again.. CANNOT WIN.


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gloktimus Prime* »_
Italiana backwards huh lol 

You so smart


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (pumagurlvw8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pumagurlvw8* »_
i 2nd that
i did my 16v in my cabby and it took forever to get all the little kinks out, just imagine 18t in a mk3. see if he did it himself. . or any proff or professional work

well mine is having issues with oil burnage. it's coming from the guides so i bought a new head with all new parts. sent it out to get p&p. turns out it needs a few of the guide sleeves to be reworked cause the guides are too loose. also the guy who built it left a bunch of glass bead in it so it's a good thing i did send it out cause it would have been a timebomb. now it's stuck at the machine shop and they've had it for 2 weeks and went on vacation. so in short, i still won't get my car back on the road for another few weeks. now i'm thinking i may just do an LSD, stage 2 clutch and lightened flywheel while i have it all apart.


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (tetedelinotte)*

Yeah I remember now. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Need to find a transgender name for ur dub








I love my boy. Will be getting a personalized plate with his name on it.








And probably an euro plate as well.


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_
You so smart









Geez what did i ever do to you


----------



## JuS CaLL Me QuEeN B (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gloktimus Prime* »_
Italiana backwards huh lol 

damn right lol








and dont listen to the coct crew they call me something else


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gloktimus Prime* »_
Geez what did i ever do to you























Nothing Im just teasing yah. I mean no harm.


----------



## JuS CaLL Me QuEeN B (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_
You so smart









lmfao. 
owned








*jumping high 5* CJ


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (JuS CaLL Me QuEeN B)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JuS CaLL Me QuEeN B* »_
*jumping high 5* CJ








 *jumping High 5*


----------



## JuS CaLL Me QuEeN B (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gloktimus Prime* »_
Geez what did i ever do to you























gloks are you emotional today!?


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (6aJettaChick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *6aJettaChick* »_Wow.. I honestly cant keep up with this, lol. I taught the girl who took my old positon here a 15 minute thinger on how to order from Sam's and A PAGE later, Im lost again.. CANNOT WIN. 

Pick 1 conversation and try following that one.


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (JuS CaLL Me QuEeN B)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JuS CaLL Me QuEeN B* »_
gloks are you emotional today!?





































it's PMS... or menopause


----------



## JuS CaLL Me QuEeN B (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (C.J)*

orrr just pop in every now and then and be like me and have no idea what any1 is saying and jus start owning GLOK lol


----------



## JuS CaLL Me QuEeN B (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MyCarIsRed* »_
it's PMS... or menopause 

i was trying to avoid the usage of that acronym. thank you


----------



## JuS CaLL Me QuEeN B (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (JuS CaLL Me QuEeN B)*

i must have scared everyone away again!








muuuuuahahahaha


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

Told yah








Im here, but trying to eat at the same time.
Question for you guys. Any of you have any kid(s) ?


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_Told yah








Im here, but trying to eat at the same time.
Question for you guys. Any of you have any kid(s) ?

i have 3 cars and 2 motorcycles. i can't afford any kids.


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*

LOL dammit.


----------



## JuS CaLL Me QuEeN B (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_Told yah








Im here, but trying to eat at the same time.
Question for you guys. Any of you have any kid(s) ?


hahah
no kids.. but i have a ton of lil cousins..


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

Meh







I should just be selfish and ... Guess I wont finish that sentence.


----------



## breane24 (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: (tetedelinotte)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tetedelinotte* »_Hi Ladies!!







So, it's been four days with my baby and she remains nameless...I need some advice! What do you all think?

Anna, Eva, Jewlehet, Kyra, Marideth, McKena, Lizabeth Lynn, 
I've always been a fan of turning the english language around.


_Modified by breane24 at 2:36 PM 7-20-2007_


----------



## JuS CaLL Me QuEeN B (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (breane24)*

bumble bee... 
yellow and blk.haha i dk


----------



## breane24 (Feb 8, 2007)

Zeth, Coops(short for cooper), Banglidesh hahah


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

FARGO!!!!


----------



## breane24 (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: (breane24)*

mr. kent, roameo, jacke, slow turd.


----------



## breane24 (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: (C.J)*

WHOLLLY SHiIT 
Morpheus is HOT !


----------



## JuS CaLL Me QuEeN B (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (breane24)*

butterscotch. ..

jazmina, carmela, gianna...


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

I Vote for FARGO Short for Fahrenheit & GO


----------



## tetedelinotte (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: (breane24)*

Morpheus got me thinking about Greek Gods/Goddesses and I really like Nyx...but she's the Goddess of night.. so I _guess_ that could be kind of ironic since my car is like a sun?


----------



## JuS CaLL Me QuEeN B (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (tetedelinotte)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tetedelinotte* »_Morpheus got me thinking about Greek Gods/Goddesses and I really like Nyx...but she's the Goddess of night.. so I _guess_ that could be kind of ironic since my car is like a sun?
















yea morpheus led me straight 2 want to say ZEUS 

i like Nyx.. thats nice.. 
fargo is cool too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (tetedelinotte)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tetedelinotte* »_Morpheus got me thinking about Greek Gods/Goddesses and I really like Nyx...but she's the Goddess of night.. so I _guess_ that could be kind of ironic since my car is like a sun?
















Or maybe Athena


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (breane24)*


_Quote, originally posted by *breane24* »_WHOLLLY SHiIT 
Morpheus is HOT !

Well thank you. I think hes quite handsome as well


----------



## breane24 (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: (C.J)*

I wanted to make my mk2 a male too. But I just couldn't get past the white paint to be very MALE. Nor could I think of a good male name I liked. So, I named it Miss Emily. If I come up with a strong male name which I like. I might change it! Because I don't really miss Emily anymore...


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

When I get my new paint job I think Morpheus will suit him well, hes just not gonna big and black anymore. Just big and some other color








Trinity was another name I liked. The Matrix as some awesome car names I think


----------



## breane24 (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: (C.J)*

Black and White are suppper hard colors to repaint.. I hope you know that.


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (breane24)*

i cant wait my intake came in and I am gonna go and pick it up and install it
today = the su*k 
I cant wait to go home and just work on the car








Then go drive around and beat it up








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to distinct motorsports for hooking me up with my intake










_Modified by Minibabe at 3:03 PM 7-20-2007_


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*

Oh, Gix looks like url might be rolling though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (breane24)*


_Quote, originally posted by *breane24* »_Black and White are suppper hard colors to repaint.. I hope you know that.

Yeah I know that, but the paint will get striped and all that good stuff as theres going to be body work done on it at the same time. But thats a future plan I got for my GTi







Need my body kit first.


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_i cant wait my intake came in and I am gonna go and pick it up and install it
today = the su*k 
I cant wait to go home and just work on the car








Then go drive around and beat it up








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to distinct motorsports for hooking me up with my intake










Some Before & After pics of the engine bay plz http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## breane24 (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: (C.J)*

gti and body kit do not go together in the same sentence.. TAKE IT BACK!!!!!
GTI big bumpers, sideskirts from g60, and g60 flares go together


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_
Some Before & After pics of the engine bay plz http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

Will do


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (JuS CaLL Me QuEeN B)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JuS CaLL Me QuEeN B* »_
yea morpheus led me straight 2 want to say ZEUS 

i like Nyx.. thats nice.. 
fargo is cool too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

i friend requested you on myspace and you denied.


----------



## breane24 (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*

Myspace sayyyyy what??
http://www.myspace.com/breanef24
facebook- breane fillman


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (breane24)*


_Quote, originally posted by *breane24* »_gti and body kit do not go together in the same sentence.. TAKE IT BACK!!!!!
GTI big bumpers, sideskirts from g60, and g60 flares go together

Well you know what I mean Aftermarket font bumper, OEM side skirts & OEM rear bumper.







I can post pics of them, just dont have them except for the front bumper. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (breane24)*

I only have facebook. Just dont have the time for myspace LOL


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_I only have facebook. Just dont have the time for myspace LOL

facebook = the ghey.


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*

Just not into all that online society stuff, I was force into facebook by a friend that created my account for me.


----------



## tetedelinotte (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_When I get my new paint job I think Morpheus will suit him well, hes just not gonna big and black anymore. Just big and some other color








Trinity was another name I liked. The Matrix as some awesome car names I think










Ya but Neo rhymes with Geo!! *shudder*


----------



## breane24 (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*

myspace = tooo much noise.
facebook= use to be nice and clean no extra bull****.. but decided it wanted to be like myspace.
myspace = decided it wanted to be like facebook.. 
facebook + myspace = ULTRA GHEY!


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (tetedelinotte)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tetedelinotte* »_

Ya but Neo rhymes with Geo!! *shudder*

So true. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (breane24)*


_Quote, originally posted by *breane24* »_myspace = tooo much noise.
facebook= use to be nice and clean no extra bull****.. but decided it wanted to be like myspace.
myspace = decided it wanted to be like facebook.. 
facebook + myspace = ULTRA GHEY!

well i'm a huge online predator so myspace is great for me... especially since they lowered the user age to 14








(that was a total joke... hopefully no one takes it seriously)


----------



## breane24 (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*

Hahah. Well, My 13 year old cousin has it. I told her parents about it... They use my log in to check her private page.


----------



## breane24 (Feb 8, 2007)

ya'll got very quiet.


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

I just stuffed myself with a HUGE Poutine







Im done now.


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_I just stuffed myself with a HUGE Poutine







Im done now.

mmmm.... cheese curds.








i haven't been back to the mother land in a few years. i miss those squeeky little things!


----------



## 6aJettaChick (Apr 24, 2007)

Now Im way behind.. cya'll at Waterfest!! 
Oooooh, page 200 is miiine. 


_Modified by 6aJettaChick at 1:01 PM 7-20-2007_


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MyCarIsRed* »_
mmmm.... cheese curds.








i haven't been back to the mother land in a few years. i miss those squeeky little things!









I love cheese curds. Im munching on some right now.


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (6aJettaChick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *6aJettaChick* »_Now Im way behind.. cya'll at Waterfest!! 


Have a nice trip. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## breane24 (Feb 8, 2007)

I am so bored!


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

I got a headache on top of being bored.








Im actually reading some of the threads in the MkIV forums


----------



## breane24 (Feb 8, 2007)

mkiv forums http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (breane24)*

Passes time though.


----------



## breane24 (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: (C.J)*

I went into the mk3. Since I'm pretty much a good kid to ask when you have mk3 issues.


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

I usually just check the 2.8L 24V Forum. Get ideas on F/I for my baby.


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_I usually just check the 2.8L 24V Forum. Get ideas on F/I for my baby.

pricey... that's one of the reasons i'm really happy with the 12v. it's a bit lower HP from factory, but takes boost like a champ for relatively cheap. the 24v kits are crazy expensive!!


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MyCarIsRed* »_
pricey... that's one of the reasons i'm really happy with the 12v. it's a bit lower HP from factory, but takes boost like a champ for relatively cheap. the 24v kits are crazy expensive!!









Yeah got a quote for giggles and they said that for $7500 (Parts, Labor, Turbo Tuned, etc) Id be able to run 350+whp with no problems for upgrading. 
My car is still under warranty so I cant do anything major to it at the time, gives me time to save up for F/I


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_
Yeah got a quote for giggles and they said that for $7500 (Parts, Labor, Turbo Tuned, etc) Id be able to run 350+whp with no problems for upgrading. 
My car is still under warranty so I cant do anything major to it at the time, gives me time to save up for F/I









ouch! my stage 3 (350whp) runs about $4500. i'm gonna frankenstein mine, so i my be about to save a bit of cash.


----------



## kitty (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_I just stuffed myself with a HUGE Poutine







Im done now.

i hate you, send me one








it's been like six years since i've been to canader


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MyCarIsRed* »_
ouch! my stage 3 (350whp) runs about $4500. i'm gonna frankenstein mine, so i my be about to save a bit of cash.









Yeah but I dont want to SC my 24v.
I could go SC for about what $6500-7000 I think, but no chance to upgrade unless I move to a stage more, with a turbo kit I wont have that problem. By the time ill have the capital to do it, prices will be down.


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (kitty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kitty* »_
i hate you, send me one








it's been like six years since i've been to canader









By the time you get it, that thing would of turned bad. 
Canada


----------



## kitty (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_
By the time you get it, that thing would of turned bad. 
Canada









canadia


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

Its spelled Canada


----------



## kitty (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: (C.J)*

are you suuure???
anywho, you ladies discuss other girly stuff in here? or is it just girls bantering about VWs? how does this work? i like purses and shoes and jewelry and that stuff too.


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (kitty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kitty* »_
anywho, you ladies discuss other girly stuff in here? or is it just girls bantering about VWs? how does this work? i like purses and shoes and jewelry and that stuff too.

Nope, we just chat about cars, sports, tv and men.
I actually dislike jewelery, purses and all that material stuff.








I love running shoes & baseball hats I own about 30 pairs of snickers & got hats to match my runners.


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

i like all that girl-stuff too...but honestly, if people start talking about purses and jewelry and shoes on here......that'll be the end of this thread for me. I hear enough of that at work and from my other girl friends....


----------



## kitty (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: (C.J)*

oh i collect tiffany and purses and steve madden shoes








but my boyfriend just got me a really cute plaid dooney & bourke that looks really good on my interlagos seats







he bought himself the stussy SB dunks and told me he'd buy me something nice to make up for it, lol.


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MissVeeDub* »_i like all that girl-stuff too...but honestly, if people start talking about purses and jewelry and shoes on here......that'll be the end of this thread for me. I hear enough of that at work and from my other girl friends....

AMEN to that








Im so not the girly girl type though so all that stuff means absolutely nothing to me.


----------



## dubalishus (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_
AMEN to that








Im so not the girly girl type though so all that stuff means absolutely nothing to me.









i like boy stuff better myself.i love boy shorts and sneakers. the only thing that is girly about me is my nose ring!! haha i love cars and getting dirty and riding dirt bikes.


----------



## kitty (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: (C.J)*

but the purse goes so damn well with my plaid seats!







that's why he got me it. god he's good http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif








i'll have to get a picture of it on my seats soon... i'm the girliest freaking tomboy you'll ever meet.


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (kitty)*

Then your not a tomboy if your girly. Its like saying a cat is a dog.


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (dubalishus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubalishus* »_
i like boy stuff better myself.i love boy shorts and sneakers. the only thing that is girly about me is my nose ring!! haha i love cars and getting dirty and riding dirt bikes.

Give me a computer, a hammer, a tool box, snowboard, bike and w00t Im gone for hours.


----------



## kitty (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: (C.J)*

nope, i'm a girly tomboy. i love cars and booze and i swear like a truckdriver, but no way in hell i'll leave the house without my jewelry and makeup and hair done.
plus i just like quality stuff.


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

*thinking about removing thread subscription....* GRR...
girls....some of us like girl stuff, and some of us don't. As cheesy as it sounds, thats what makes the girl dubbers as different as we are, but share one common interest. (hint, it's on this web sites name!) And still be friends, whether we like French Connection, or prefer areopostale








example: i like all the name brand crap, (i work for NARS Cosmetics for god's sake!), and cute shoes for work, then again shadowing what someone else said, i love playing around with my car, and i dig getting dirty and also a nice clean pair of converse sneakers, or nikes. does that make me a tomboy or a girly-girl? neither.











_Modified by MissVeeDub at 7:56 PM 7-20-2007_


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

Pic for clicks


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

^nice!

< (breathes fresh air!)


----------



## breane24 (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_Nope, we just chat about cars, sports, tv and men.
I actually dislike jewelery, purses and all that material stuff.








I love running shoes & baseball hats I own about 30 pairs of snickers & got hats to match my runners.









Well, this post is being made via sidekick3. But anyhow, yeah.. I agree with cj. I'm in the military I don't get to gloat(sp) about that kind of stuff too often, nor do I really get a chance to spend my money on it. I mean why would I want to spend 300 dollars from my 715 check...at the mall when I only get to wear it after 4 pm til when I go to bed. And on the weekends... I have enough clothes and things to get the attention if I want it .. But I really don't .. Since I have a boyfriend.. Its cool cuz even if I don't feel like shaving my legs everyday ... he's not pushy about it at all.. So girls, I can go 2 weeks without shaviing before he says anything...lol . And another tip, back when I played lacrosse I had just about every major college baseball cap...so hats are a yes.. But I rarely wear them anymore inless going out on the boat for the weekend. Although I will admit to being the girl who likes getting extremely pretty if the occasion calls.. People usually ask me why I don't do it more often.. My response... "it would take too much effort for a regualr basis and then you wouldn't appreciate the true me" not the make up version of me... sorry for the delay in message response the boyfriend had me put the sidekick up to eat dinner and then I decided to wash his dog because he stannnk.


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

I hate stinky dogs :lol:


----------



## kitty (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MissVeeDub* »_
example: i like all the name brand crap, (i work for NARS Cosmetics for god's sake!), and cute shoes for work, then again shadowing what someone else said, i love playing around with my car, and i dig getting dirty and also a nice clean pair of converse sneakers, or nikes. does that make me a tomboy or a girly-girl? neither.









that makes you a girly tomboy, like me








i'm the same way, except i only wear bare minerals


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

Well Im gonna post another pic of my baby.
There he his all wet


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (C.J)*

did i really just see pics of a purse?








time to post some pics to get through this page a bit quicker


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

HAHAHA Polska. Lets post some more pics.
W00t Page 201!!!!!!


----------



## kitty (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: (BMPolska)*

here's my seats that go with that purse


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

Heres my short shifter to go with my grills


----------



## kitty (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: (C.J)*

i really want a short shifter on the MK5, that's one of my top three fav mods on my MK3, but it replaces the knob on the MK5, and it's ugly. i hope someone comes out with one that lets you keep the stock knob.


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (kitty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kitty* »_i really want a short shifter on the MK5, that's one of my top three fav mods on my MK3, but it replaces the knob on the MK5, and it's ugly. i hope someone comes out with one that lets you keep the stock knob.

You can get the diesel geek short shift kit linkage. You get to keep your oem shifter and knob.


----------



## kitty (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: (C.J)*

hmm okay, i'll have to look into that one. the only one i knew of replaced the whole damn thing.


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (kitty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kitty* »_hmm okay, i'll have to look into that one. the only one i knew of replaced the whole damn thing.


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (kitty)*

ok heres one more before i go out and enjoy the WF festivities


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif show off


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (C.J)*

The Sigma 6 reduces the linkage by about %30
I was going to get one to replace my R32 Short Shift Linkage but I went with a B&M Short Throw Shifter so now I have maybe a %45-50 reduction in shifting, including my S2S. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kitty (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: (C.J)*

only 30%? that's weak.
50% is acceptable, i have 65% on my golf, i like it like that. the MK5 is like rowing a freaking boat.


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (kitty)*

Guess youll have to wait till something comes out.


----------



## dubalishus (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: (kitty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kitty* »_here's my seats that go with that purse

















wait i thought u had a rabbit







only the gtis came with the plaid interior.


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

Oh nothing to do and its raining.








Funny Vid http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=SBPJTK1YBvs


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

*Re: (C.J)*

ok so im home from work, and im behind
but thats ok
one more day till WF. . shiz


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

You didnt miss anything, dont even bother ready the pages you missed.


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_You didnt miss anything, dont even bother ready the pages you missed.









Aww i feel so important lol
i feel the love from c.j. looking out for my lazy arss


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

Im just being serious, except for maybe that cist removal video








Not worth reading.


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_Im just being serious, except for maybe that cist removal video








Not worth reading.

my computers slow. . so i dont worry bout that either
hows your night been going?


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

Im pretty bored all the other chickas are gone to WF








So watching stuff on youtube


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

*Re: (pumagurlvw8)*

i have to force myself to sleep. gt be at work at 8am than leave for WF right after







long day ahead of me


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (pumagurlvw8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pumagurlvw8* »_i have to force myself to sleep. gt be at work at 8am than leave for WF right after







long day ahead of me


At least its not to big of a drive to there. I so wish I could go.. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_
At least its not to big of a drive to there. I so wish I could go.. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

its bout 3 . . no more than 4 with a crew


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

Thats a good enough ride for sure. You guys be safe when you go aight.


----------



## '88BunnyGti (Jan 11, 2007)

*Hello, ladies!*

Hello, ladies, it's nice to meet you all...I'm so glad that the Vortex forums exist, and it's even better that there's a spot for us girls to chat about our hot rides.







I haven't gone through all 200 pages of this thread yet, but skimming through I've seen some drop-dead gorgeous cars!








Let me introduce myself. My name is Dina, I'm 22 years old, and am currently on my 3rd VW (Wow, I sound like I'm at an AA meeting....). Unfortunately, the first two barely ran.








I've had an '84 Rabbit Gti, a '94 Golf with a 2.0ABA, and now I have an '88 Cabriolet with an '84 Gti transplant in it. I've loved VW's since I was a little kid, and the first time I laid my eyes upon the VW Rabbit (mk1) I was in love. I was about 12 years old and I believe it was a Helios blue Bunny that I spotted....and I just had to have one.








Right now, I'm pretty pleased with the condition of my '88 Cabby, although I am still in the process of making her how I want her to look (although that process is pretty much never-ending!







)
I spend my weekends with my boyfriend of four years and my best friend Paul (I'm not friends with many chicks in real life, unfortunately) working on my car by fixing it up mechanically and making it more pleasing to the eye. Working on my car is my favorite hobby by far....I love the way it passes time and I love the results you get from giving a car the TLC it needs. 
Well, here is a pic of my car, although it's not a very clear one.


----------



## scrubs_barbie (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: (dubalishus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubalishus* »_
wait i thought u had a rabbit







only the gtis came with the plaid interior.

she does have a rabbit with GTI seats swapped into it. i'm very jealous and wish i had the funds to do it in my bunny. also a UG 2007 rabbit owner. 
http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif much love for kitty and her rabbit.


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

Right On!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Welcome Dina, hopefully youll enjoy the Girls Lounge.








You have a nice Cabby and looks like its in MINT!! condition.
What are some of your future plans for it ?


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

*Re: (C.J)*

welcome dina
cj. . ur silly goose!


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

What did I do now ?


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

*Re: (pumagurlvw8)*

i wish all the ladies and glock lived close by. . like get everyone on this post in a room
i think that would be a badass time


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

Maybe it'll happen @ H20i http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kitty (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: Hello, ladies! ('88BunnyGti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *’88BunnyGti* »_Hello, ladies, it's nice to meet you all...I'm so glad that the Vortex forums exist, and it's even better that there's a spot for us girls to chat about our hot rides.







I haven't gone through all 200 pages of this thread yet, but skimming through I've seen some drop-dead gorgeous cars!









you're from bethel! i live in fairfield, my boyfriend works in bethel, if you see this, wave at him, lol


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

*Re: (C.J)*

heres my old cabriolet
1.8 16vt(woulda like a 2.0 16v)








i miss that guy, t-boned. . .








props to cabbys in pa


_Modified by pumagurlvw8 at 7:01 PM 7-20-2007_


----------



## kitty (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: (scrubs_barbie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scrubs_barbie* »_
she does have a rabbit with GTI seats swapped into it. i'm very jealous and wish i had the funds to do it in my bunny. also a UG 2007 rabbit owner. 
http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif much love for kitty and her rabbit.

correctamundo. swapped in GTI seats, i http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif plaid.


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

Where those borbet wheels ?


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

*Re: (C.J)*

ok so cj you were at 550 post this morning at 12. . it is now 10 pm and u are now at 641, 9 post away from me

202..OWNED


_Modified by pumagurlvw8 at 7:08 PM 7-20-2007_


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (pumagurlvw8)*

Yeah talking a lot of none sense today. Posted here and there.
But you at 666 thought w00t


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

Not any more!


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (pumagurlvw8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pumagurlvw8* »_Not any more!

Yeah you gone and ruin it


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

*Re: (C.J)*

damn


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (pumagurlvw8)*

Hey pplz. I didn't notice this thread before, but I'm considering posting here. We'll see.








*><*


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (xenniferx)*

All righty http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dubalishus (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: (C.J)*

goodbye ladies.it was good talking to you but i dont think ill be posting on the tex any longer.


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (dubalishus)*

Why ? What happened ?


----------



## dubalishus (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: (C.J)*

idk.its complicated.if someone gives me a good reason then maybe ill stay.


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

Complicated ? Someone giving you a hard time ?








Should just stay in the girls lounge. Guys can be dinks at times. They dont know any better.


----------



## dubalishus (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_Complicated ? Someone giving you a hard time ?








Should just stay in the girls lounge. Guys can be dinks at times. They dont know any better.

haha so true. but its more than that. one of em i live with and he likes to uhm, watch what im sayin on here...and its kinda corny and pathetic.im not 2 years old.


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (dubalishus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubalishus* »_
haha so true. but its more than that. one of em i live with and he likes to uhm, watch what im sayin on here...and its kinda corny and pathetic.im not 2 years old.

Huh ? Why does he care what you say on the Tex ? Hes spying on yah or something ? Oh he would so get a kick in the nads if it was me.


----------



## dubalishus (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_
Huh ? Why does he care what you say on the Tex ? Hes spying on yah or something ? Oh he would so get a kick in the nads if it was me.









yeah i already freaked out on him. i think hes stopping now. but still i started to lose interest in the tex bc i was afraid to say anything.


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (dubalishus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubalishus* »_
yeah i already freaked out on him. i think hes stopping now. but still i started to lose interest in the tex bc i was afraid to say anything.

I mean its the internet after all. I dont really check other stuff on the tex anymore, only my classifieds I have up. I only speak with you gals. I have enough of the local male dubbers that I deal with. I dont need to deal with the male of the tex as well. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Id stick around if I were yah. Theres always gonna be haters and retards, but thats part of the internet. Forget about your spying roommate, kick him in the nads







and tell him to mind his own business.


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (dubalishus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubalishus* »_yeah i already freaked out on him. i think hes stopping now. but still i started to lose interest in the tex bc i was afraid to say anything.

Don't let people run you.
If you let it slide now, it'll never cease.
*><*


----------



## '88BunnyGti (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_Right On!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Welcome Dina, hopefully youll enjoy the Girls Lounge.








You have a nice Cabby and looks like its in MINT!! condition.
What are some of your future plans for it ?

Thanks for the welcome, and thanks for the compliment!







My Cabby is almost in mint condition....it's getting there. There is no rust whatsoever, which is good since it's old, and I've replaced pretty much everything under the hood. I finally have a car with nice glossy paint, too. You should've seen my old beater car--it was a '90 Corolla and it was four different colors, lol!








Right now for mods I have:
A ported and polished head
A Neuspeed throttle body with a port-matched intake manifold
An Autotech 282 cam and adjustable cam gear
Sport valve springs
And my favorite: My super-rare O.Z. limited edition European Corrado rims








This is my first somewhat modified car I've owned (even though I've owned other Dubs) so I'm very excited.
Upcoming mods include TINTED WINDOWS (this one is #1 on my list), a TT cat-back exhaust, possibly a square headlight conversion (still undecided on this one), a grill spoiler, and an aftermarket suspension upgrade. There is much more, but this is all I can think of right now. 
For now, I'm going to go back through the threads a bit to take a peek at what cars you girls drive! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








~Dina


----------



## '88BunnyGti (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: Hello, ladies! (kitty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kitty* »_you're from bethel! i live in fairfield, my boyfriend works in bethel, if you see this, wave at him, lol

















Oh my god, that is so funny! I DO know your boyfriend's car...I've jealously eyed it numerous times!








Your boyfriend must work RIGHT next to my boyfriend. My bf works at Hoya Lens in the Frances Clarke industrial park in Bethel....I always see your bf's car parked right next door at the business there!! I know the car because I don't see very many cars with his particular rims, and my bf has commented on liking them very much. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

Thats some good plans you got there. Should keep you busy for a while. Cabby will look sharp and drive like its on rails. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kitty (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: Hello, ladies! ('88BunnyGti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *’88BunnyGti* »_
Oh my god, that is so funny! I DO know your boyfriend's car...I've jealously eyed it numerous times!








Your boyfriend must work RIGHT next to my boyfriend. My bf works at Hoya Lens in the Frances Clarke industrial park in Bethel....I always see your bf's car parked right next door at the business there!! I know the car because I don't see very many cars with his particular rims, and my bf has commented on liking them very much. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

hahaha yeah he works in the back part of that building, at dapco, i bring him lunch sometime so have your boyfriend keep an eye out for my rabbit too


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

Well ladies. Im off to bed...


----------



## '88BunnyGti (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: Hello, ladies! (kitty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kitty* »_hahaha yeah he works in the back part of that building, at dapco, i bring him lunch sometime so have your boyfriend keep an eye out for my rabbit too









Dapco...that's the name of that place. If your Rabbit is black, I think I know you, too! Or, at least I've seen you I think. Do you have blonde hair by any chance??


----------



## '88BunnyGti (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_Thats some good plans you got there. Should keep you busy for a while. Cabby will look sharp and drive like its on rails. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

Thanks! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Like I said, I'm pretty darn excited. Before I go searching through this thread, do you have a pic of your car?
~Dina
P.S.-- Do you like to be called C.J. or Cynthia?


----------



## kitty (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: Hello, ladies! ('88BunnyGti)*

haha no, but do i have to talk to him about a blonde in a black rabbit visiting him at work?








nope, gray rabbit, very very dark hair, almost black.


----------



## '88BunnyGti (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: Hello, ladies! (kitty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kitty* »_haha no, but do i have to talk to him about a blonde in a black rabbit visiting him at work?








nope, gray rabbit, very very dark hair, almost black.

Lol, nope, I don't think you have anything to worry about. I've never seen the blonde in the black Rabbit at your bf's or my bf's job, but I've seen this girl drive around Bethel a few times, and I was kind of wondering who she is. If you have a gray Rabbit, I don't think I've seen ya, but I'll keep an eye out for ya.








~Dina


----------



## kitty (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: Hello, ladies! ('88BunnyGti)*

well, it's unlikely you'll see me, but i'll let my boyfriend know to keep his eye out. he always throws a V to a fellow cabby driver though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## '88BunnyGti (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: Hello, ladies! (kitty)*

Kitty,
Oooohhhhh, you have a NEWER Rabbit (which, by the way, is VERY nice). The blonde girl in the black Rabbit that I speak of drives an older gen. Rabbit....I believe it's a Mk2.


----------



## DubsportGTI (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_Complicated ? Someone giving you a hard time ?








Should just stay in the girls lounge. Guys can be dinks at times. They dont know any better.

This is pretty true. But I'm just curious, if we (guys) hang out in the girls lounge, and add valuable input, are we still dinks? I like to see what you ladies have to say about stuff, get your viewpoints etc. Are we not welcome here? 
I've also decided I'm going to go home and tell my wife that I'm officially a dink.







She'll raise one eyebrow, smirk a little bit, and ask me if I'm feeling ok. This generally means that she has no clue what i'm talking about... Shes Kuwaiti. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DubsportGTI (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: (DubsportGTI)*

Forums dead now... effin waterfest.


----------



## scrubs_barbie (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: Hello, ladies! ('88BunnyGti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *’88BunnyGti* »_Kitty,
Oooohhhhh, you have a NEWER Rabbit (which, by the way, is VERY nice). The blonde girl in the black Rabbit that I speak of drives an older gen. Rabbit....I believe it's a Mk2. 

if it is indeed a rabbit it's a mkI. and good morning all! 
i'm off to work until noon and then OFF TO WF13!!


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: Hello, ladies! (scrubs_barbie)*

Night one of waterfest was crazy i just got home


----------



## shedrivesboris (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: Hello, ladies! (Gloktimus Prime)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gloktimus Prime* »_Night one of waterfest was crazy i just got home 

dayummm
were leaving soon 
see every1 in englishtown


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: ('88BunnyGti)*

Good morning everyone!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

_Quote, originally posted by *’88BunnyGti* »_
P.S.-- Do you like to be called C.J. or Cynthia? 


Makes no difference to me. Most just call me CJ, but a few people call me Cynthia http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

_Quote, originally posted by *DubsportGTI* »_
This is pretty true. But I'm just curious, if we (guys) hang out in the girls lounge, and add valuable input, are we still dinks? I like to see what you ladies have to say about stuff, get your viewpoints etc. Are we not welcome here? 
I've also decided I'm going to go home and tell my wife that I'm officially a dink.







She'll raise one eyebrow, smirk a little bit, and ask me if I'm feeling ok. This generally means that she has no clue what i'm talking about... Shes Kuwaiti. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









The guys that post in the Girls Lounge seem to have some kind of respect that its not their turf and act appropriately which is nice and always appreciated. And NO that doesnt make you a dink, not all guys are. Everyones input is important as long its in a constructive and deggradatory manner. Just a big majority of them think that most women know nothing about cars and when they see one or meet one that does they just dont know what to do with themselves and act like retards.


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

Guess there is no one up yet or all at Waterfest !!!!


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

If anyone can help reduce the noise in the last pic, that be awesome. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

Page 203 Ownage!!!!


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (C.J)*

posting by yourself huh


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

Yeah, just trying to stay occupied. I think Ill go mow the lawn in a bit LOL


----------



## DubsportGTI (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: (C.J)*

Well i'm here. Its a lonely room, but good company is the best kind of party http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I had my own waterfest here in kuwait. I drank about 14 bottles of water today


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (DubsportGTI)*

14 bottles of water ? Wow thirsty much.








Im about to go and wash/claybar my GTi, since its pretty out.


----------



## dubalishus (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: (C.J)*

i feel like im the only one in the tristate area that didnt go to waterfest today







but oh well i gotta the car ready tonight so i can be there bright and early tomorrow


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (dubalishus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubalishus* »_i feel like im the only one in the tristate area that didnt go to waterfest today







but oh well i gotta the car ready tonight so i can be there bright and early tomorrow









I know what yuou mean.








The whole forum is pretty much dead.


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

*Re: (C.J)*

hey cj im putting old school asa's on my car
a discontinued wheel. . im working on them right now, polishing and color matching my car
if anyone is intrested i have a pic or 2 of one compleat
but im off to wf very shortly


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

ohh ohh I wanna see


----------



## '88BunnyGti (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: (C.J)*

C.J.--What a GORGEOUS MkIV you have!!! What mods do you have done to it? (Not that it needs any...I don't think it can get any more beautiful, I love it! Especially your rims!)


----------



## '88BunnyGti (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: Hello, ladies! (scrubs_barbie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scrubs_barbie* »_if it is indeed a rabbit it's a mkI. and good morning all! 
i'm off to work until noon and then OFF TO WF13!!
























Ouch, typo! I meant Mk2 Golf, not Rabbit. I was replying to Kitty and was thinking of her MkV Rabbit while I was typing. Thanks for pointing that out...I hate sounding ignorant, even when it's unintentional!


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: ('88BunnyGti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *’88BunnyGti* »_C.J.--What a GORGEOUS MkIV you have!!! What mods do you have done to it? (Not that it needs any...I don't think it can get any more beautiful, I love it! Especially your rims!)









Well thx








So far I have:
OEM Sharan Stubby Antenna
MkV Look Headlights
18" ASA AR1 Rims w/ 225/40R18 Michelin Pilot Sport Summer Tires
Color Matched Bumper Markers
Clear Fender Repeaters
H&R Sport Springs w/ Bilstein Sport Shocks 1.5" Drop Front & 1.4" Drop Back
Stainless Steel Techtonics Tuning Cat-Back Exhaust w/ Borla Muffler
GIAC Chip Software
Neuspeed P-Flo Intake
Neuspeed 28mm Rear Sway Bar
R32 Short Shift Linkage
B&M Short Throw Shifter
Euro Switch
7" Avic Z1 Pioneer DVD/CD Navigation Head Unit
Think thats all I done so far.


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

Aside from the GIAC software & B&M Shifter I put all the mods in myself. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## aamalinowski (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: (C.J)*

my new babbby, first dub!!!! i have big plans for her!


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

Nice another Cabby. What are your plans for it ?
You said its a her, did you get a name for her ?


----------



## aamalinowski (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: (C.J)*

new interier, possibly new motor, new top, i found out when i went to wash her it leaks,







paint job cause i hate red, she won't look anything like this but you can't beat it, i got her for 400. and she has alotta pick up for a 1.8 8v .. we had her up to 80 bringining her home (on rt 70) and she was still goin strong...and we chirped 1&2 .. so i can't complain.

you'll see her in about two months i'm goin to start a build thread.















and i don't have a name her her yet, i will though


_Modified by aamalinowski at 11:19 PM 7-21-2007_


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

Right on http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Keep us updated on how things go and whenever you start your build up thread post it on here too. Im stoked for yah.








I have big plans for my baby as well.


----------



## aamalinowski (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: (C.J)*

thanks, i'll deff keep you posted.


----------



## DubsportGTI (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_14 bottles of water ? Wow thirsty much.








Im about to go and wash/claybar my GTi, since its pretty out.

Well considering its hot as hell over here, being the middle east smack in the middle of summer, and beer is illegal, its all I had...


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (DubsportGTI)*

Well that sucks.


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (DubsportGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubsportGTI* »_Well considering its hot as hell over here, being the middle east smack in the middle of summer, and beer is illegal, its all I had...









Beer is illegal? And I thought the Georgia no-beer-sold-on-Sunday laws were bad.








*><*


----------



## xenniferx (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_Nice another Cabby. What are your plans for it ?
You said its a her, did you get a name for her ?

Funny, I never thought to name my car. I just call it, "The GTi."








*><*


----------



## DubsportGTI (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: (xenniferx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xenniferx* »_
Beer is illegal? And I thought the Georgia no-beer-sold-on-Sunday laws were bad.








*><* 

Middle east = muslim country + oppression at its best x the ultimate form of control = ghey


_Modified by DubsportGTI at 11:21 AM 7-22-2007_


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (DubsportGTI)*

Morning Ladies


----------



## kitty (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: (xenniferx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xenniferx* »_
Beer is illegal? And I thought the Georgia no-beer-sold-on-Sunday laws were bad.








*><* 

whoa so other states have wacky laws too, i thought it was just CT. our's is none after 9pm (it used to be 8 until about two years ago) and none on sundays OR holidays. i'm about 20 minutes from the NY border so we HAVE gone there on occasion, you can buy until like 1 or 2am there.
imagine running out of beer at the fourth of july picnic and not being able to get more


----------



## breane24 (Feb 8, 2007)

Hello, All! 
Sorry, for my non-posting lately. I've been at the boyfriends all weekend. Getting on a computer over here is like.. trying to get liquor or beer past 9pm in South Carolina. It just don't happen! 
I recommend ya'll go see chuck and larry! The new movie that came out. Very funny.
BTW. My boyfriends little 14 year old brother stumbled across this forum. So, now I have my boyfriend and his little brother watching it. Oh joyist! 
I wish there was a way like on livejournal where you could do a friends only and they had to be on the 'friends list' in order to see the actual thread. This could prevent a lot of the bull**** that goes down.......... But anyhow. I'm off.. I've gotta get showered and what not. Before the boyfriend gets back with the little brother from church. 
bRe


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

LOL Bre








Ah I love living in Canada, no problems like that for alcohol. Drinking age is 18 except for a couple Provinces where its 19. Can purchase Beer/Alcohol at the corner Store until 1-2AM most places. Never ran out of beer, since I dont drink beer








Time to wash the GTi for tonights GTG


----------



## dubalishus (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: (C.J)*

worst day of my life...got up at 530am to head out to waterfest with the crew.as soon as we got there the ex started fighting with me and harrasing me. then he stole my phone and then smashed it to peices. then he took a water bottle and dumped it all over me. so now i have no cell phone again, its the 2nd one he broke this week.







hopefully i wont waste $20 next year to fight with someone...


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (dubalishus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubalishus* »_worst day of my life...got up at 530am to head out to waterfest with the crew.as soon as we got there the ex started fighting with me and harrasing me. then he stole my phone and then smashed it to peices. then he took a water bottle and dumped it all over me. so now i have no cell phone again, its the 2nd one he broke this week.







hopefully i wont waste $20 next year to fight with someone...

Wow thats some crazy ex you got there.







I would of whooped there butt after braking my phone.








Did you leave WF after the altercation with the ex ? Or you hang in there ?


----------



## dubalishus (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_
Wow thats some crazy ex you got there.







I would of whooped there butt after braking my phone.








Did you leave WF after the altercation with the ex ? Or you hang in there ?

yeah i left...with him







...bc he was my only way home







boy do i regret that.


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

Man that sucks. What a JERK!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Sorry you had a bad day.








Men I tell yah sometimes arent very nice to there ladies.










_Modified by C.J at 5:12 PM 7-22-2007_


----------



## scrubs_barbie (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: (C.J)*

*for gixxie:* taken today(sunday) morning.


----------



## '88BunnyGti (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_Well thx








So far I have:
OEM Sharan Stubby Antenna
MkV Look Headlights
18" ASA AR1 Rims w/ 225/40R18 Michelin Pilot Sport Summer Tires
Color Matched Bumper Markers
Clear Fender Repeaters
H&R Sport Springs w/ Bilstein Sport Shocks 1.5" Drop Front & 1.4" Drop Back
Stainless Steel Techtonics Tuning Cat-Back Exhaust w/ Borla Muffler
GIAC Chip Software
Neuspeed P-Flo Intake
Neuspeed 28mm Rear Sway Bar
R32 Short Shift Linkage
B&M Short Throw Shifter
Euro Switch
7" Avic Z1 Pioneer DVD/CD Navigation Head Unit
Think thats all I done so far.

Nice, C.J.! Sounds like you've done quite a bit so far. When I finally scrape up some more dough to do some more mods, I'm also going to go with the TT Stainless Steel Cat-Back with the Borla muffler. Not only does stainless look SO much better, but it lasts seemingly forever. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I've also done pretty much all of the work to my own car as well, minus actually hoisting the motor out when I threw in the '84 gti motor. I did partake in the disassembly, though.







It's so rewarding to work on your own car knowing that YOU are the one who made your own car look/sound nice.


----------



## '88BunnyGti (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: (aamalinowski)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aamalinowski* »_new interier, possibly new motor, new top, i found out when i went to wash her it leaks,







paint job cause i hate red, she won't look anything like this but you can't beat it, i got her for 400. and she has alotta pick up for a 1.8 8v .. we had her up to 80 bringining her home (on rt 70) and she was still goin strong...and we chirped 1&2 .. so i can't complain.

you'll see her in about two months i'm goin to start a build thread.















and i don't have a name her her yet, i will though
_Modified by aamalinowski at 11:19 PM 7-21-2007_

Hey! Another Cabby owner! It's nice to meet you. That Cabby is a STEAL for 400 bucks, let me tell you! She looks like she's in decent shape, and it's great that you have a lot of plans for her. While I have accomplished some of the plans for my Cabriolet, it seems like there is always something else you're going to want to do to it, once you start browsing these forums and the web.








These cars def. do pick up speed even with an 8v, esp. if you have tranny with a close gear ratio. I have to look back to your original post because I forgot what year Cabby you own, but if your car is car is an '84-'89, you have a big-valve Gti engine. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Your car can do more than mine can right now in the way of chirping gears. I have a huge cam in my car and although I have enormous power over 2500 rpm's, I have sacrificed quite a bit of low end torque. I don't think my car is tuned right, though, so I think that is the issue. Good luck with your new Cabby--you'll love it!
~Dina


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

Theres a few Cabby owners it seems in the girls. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

Got some pics of my new bumper. Will resize them and post them up. Im all excited about it. looks sharp.








Page 204 Got Owned!!!!


----------



## flipschick (May 29, 2007)

*Re: (C.J)*

oh my bf just sent me the link to this, and i was so excited! girls only--yay!
so I had to post even though I dont have a dub yet-- i'm looking for a cabby project car!
so anyway thanks for the inspiration dub chicks


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (flipschick)*

Welcome to the lounge !!!
Cabby's in da house!!!


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

So here are some pics of my bumper Ill be putting on my GTi.


----------



## DubsportGTI (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: (flipschick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *flipschick* »_ girls only--yay!









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_So here are some pics of my bumper Ill be putting on my GTi.

























Nice bumper!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
So waterfest was pretty good - had an ok day.
GIXXIE CAME IN FIRST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








CJ I do have some pics sorry I did not post I was cleaning the car the entire day on saturday







I will try and post them tonight when I get home.
MissVeedub I could not find the DJD booth I wanted to go and say hi but it was no where to be found








Hope that everyone had a great day -


----------



## scrubs_barbie (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: (flipschick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *flipschick* »_oh my bf just sent me the link to this, and i was so excited! girls only--yay!
so I had to post even though I dont have a dub yet-- i'm looking for a cabby project car!
so anyway thanks for the inspiration dub chicks









well, girls only *kinda.* we have some lurkers of the opposite sex. 
and welcome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to vortex and the lounge.


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (scrubs_barbie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scrubs_barbie* »_
well, girls only *kinda.* we have some lurkers of the opposite sex. 
and welcome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to vortex and the lounge.

I am sure there are alot of BF spyes on here


----------



## DubsportGTI (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
I am sure there are alot of BF spyes on here










Then somebody needs to get over their insecurities. Some of my fellow males never cease to amaze me at how lame they can be... 
I mean I'm a dude too, but seriously who cares what your gf is saying in an online forum. I wonder if they stress about the other 22 hours a day when they cant monitor what you're doing or saying...


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (DubsportGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubsportGTI* »_
Then somebody needs to get over their insecurities. Some of my fellow males never cease to amaze me at how lame they can be... 
I mean I'm a dude too, but seriously who cares what your gf is saying in an online forum. I wonder if they stress about the other 22 hours a day when they cant monitor what you're doing or saying...


----------



## breane24 (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_























Mine got some dirty on me, when I forgot to mention, "Boyfriend of the time" made it seem like I was saying I had two boyfriends. Opps.
I'm very happy to hear about gixxie's 1st! Way to snag one. I bet those nice fat fives helped her a lot!


----------



## grliDUB'R (May 31, 2005)

*Re: (breane24)*

had a great time at Waterfest, no rain!! haha too bad I didnt run into any of you girls,but there's always H2O!!!


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
Nice bumper!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
So waterfest was pretty good - had an ok day.
GIXXIE CAME IN FIRST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








CJ I do have some pics sorry I did not post I was cleaning the car the entire day on saturday







I will try and post them tonight when I get home.
*MissVeedub I could not find the DJD booth I wanted to go and say hi but it was no where to be found







*
Hope that everyone had a great day -









girl!!!!! not DJD...VWFixx NY....hehe
we didn't have our own booth, only FixxTuning had one.
I was showing my car.....(got 1st place in Mod1 VR6 GTi)
























i only got to see "Puma"







and her friend, i forgot her name though.....








and Donna and Gixxie of course










_Modified by MissVeeDub at 11:08 AM 7-23-2007_


----------



## breane24 (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: (grliDUB'R)*

I might catch a ride to h20. Granted my boyfriend approves and I can get leave from the military.


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MissVeeDub* »_
girl!!!!! not DJD...VWFixx NY....hehe
we didn't have our own booth, only FixxTuning had one.
I was showing my car.....(got 1st place in Mod1 VR6 GTi)
















i only got to see "Puma"







and her friend, i forgot her name though.....








and Donna and Gixxie of course






























I feel so retarted






















I have not had much sleep and ALOT of stuff has happend in the past week so please forgive me
Glad to hear that you got 1st place







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

YAY you guys are back. Morning women!!!
Congrats MissVeeDub for that 1st place. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*



MissVeeDub said:


> girl!!!!! not DJD...VWFixx NY....hehe
> we didn't have our own booth, only FixxTuning had one.
> I was showing my car*.....(got 1st place in Mod1 VR6 GTi)*
> congrats tanya, your car is amazing and the story behind it makes it so unique. im more than positive i'll be getting ahold of you about that jetta. what color is it? j/w
> ...


----------



## DonnaMarie (Feb 11, 2004)

Hey girls! It's was great seeing you Gix and Tania! CONGRATS to both of you. I just get so impatient- I can't show... or else I would. I used to. Haha. Now I'm too much of a wanderer! 
So.... I'm SO excited about my next "trip" that I just registered for h2o! registration!
Haha


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

*Re: (DonnaMarie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DonnaMarie* »_Hey girls! It's was great seeing you Gix and Tania! CONGRATS to both of you. I just get so impatient- I can't show... or else I would. I used to. Haha. Now I'm too much of a wanderer! 
So.... I'm SO excited about my next "trip" that I just registered for h2o! registration!
Haha

im sorry that i didnt get a chance to meet everyone. .its so hard in a place like that. . there tons of people
and you dont know if the girls own vw's or just taging along with the bf's


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (pumagurlvw8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pumagurlvw8* »_
im sorry that i didnt get a chance to meet everyone. .its so hard in a place like that. . there tons of people
and you dont know if the girls own vw's or just taging along with the bf's









I hear that, but I would just go up and ask them.....one girl i spoke with had a beautiful GLI it was MINT! 
She is on here and did not even know about the dub girls lounge hope she stops in here







but he car was AWESOME! 
I want a GLI so bad


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (pumagurlvw8)*

Maybe Ill register for the Mid Class @ H2Oi. Would be my 1st competition entry. Wont win anything, but could be fun. Will think about it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Where are the pics Gals ????


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_Where are the pics Gals ????









i forgot my cam








BTW: my cars name is retard, becuase soemtimes it runs amazing than other times it runs like ass.


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (pumagurlvw8)*

Im back home for the first time since friday....Whats going on ladies


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gloktimus Prime* »_Im back home for the first time since friday....Whats going on ladies 

Some Pics, I Want some PICS!!!!


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (C.J)*


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

Awww thats a cute car








J/K nice ride Glok http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gloktimus Prime* »_









i did not even see your car and i never got to meet you. I did not get to meet so many people


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (pumagurlvw8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pumagurlvw8* »_
BTW: my cars name is retard, becuase soemtimes it runs amazing than other times it runs like ass.









Retard is an awesome name


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
i did not even see your car and i never got to meet you. I did not get to meet so many people









My car was at the DJD tent all day and so was i


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
i did not even see your car and i never got to meet you. I did not get to meet so many people









x2


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (pumagurlvw8)*

I didnt even see gixxie but i see her all the time anyway so watever lol


----------



## aamalinowski (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*

gixxie and polska were the first people i saw. lol i have pics as soon as i get up off my ass and get my camera...


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (aamalinowski)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aamalinowski* »_gixxie and polska were the first people i saw. lol i have pics as soon as i get up off my ass and get my camera...
















DO IT DO IT DO IT NOW!!!!


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (C.J)*

whats up ladies?
congrats to Gixxie for taking 1st


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

Not much happening. How goes it Polska ?


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_Not much happening. How goes it Polska ?

same here, just looking through pics from WF


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

Oh Pics ? Where ? I wanna see.


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (C.J)*

i'll upload some sooner or later..me and gixxie wanted to do a photoshoot today since our cars are clean but its gonna rain all day


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_i'll upload some sooner or later..me and gixxie wanted to do a photoshoot today since our cars are clean but its gonna rain all day









Is it raining over there by you nick?...And thanks for stopping by the tent yesterday when you and gix drove by


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

Rain photoshoots can be cool too. I say Do It even if it rains. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

morning everyone


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gloktimus Prime* »_
Is it raining over there by you nick?...And thanks for stopping by the tent yesterday when you and gix drove by
















we did come by, you werent there


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_Rain photoshoots can be cool too. I say Do It even if it rains. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

if it stops raining for a bit, i might try to go find some nice locations


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)




----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (aamalinowski)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aamalinowski* »_my new babbby, first dub!!!! i have big plans for her!










OOoOOOoo la la !







you're gonna have so much fun w that car ! congrats ! <3


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (scrubs_barbie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scrubs_barbie* »_ *for gixxie:* taken today(sunday) morning.









thanks girl


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_Theres a few Cabby owners it seems in the girls. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

deff a great thing to break up all these darn mk4s in here


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_So here are some pics of my bumper Ill be putting on my GTi.









its gonna be a hottie once that baby is painted n slapped on


----------



## flipschick (May 29, 2007)

hey gixxie: congrats on the win!


----------



## aamalinowski (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

thanks gixx

<center>








</center>

i had more but i think my camera deleted them on its own


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_
we did come by, you werent there









Im talking about when you were leaving headed toward the back of the lot where those 2 mk iii were ripping it up and down...You two drove by and we started yelling and gix looked like she was gunna come back but she didnt


----------



## Jim Dangle (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

I really liked your display plaque gixxie, the photos of yourself were a nice touch. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
Nice bumper!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
So waterfest was pretty good - had an ok day.
GIXXIE CAME IN FIRST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










had an "ok day" ??







u got ur car chipped







id say u had a blast drivin it thru the lot for like 20min to park it















thanks a lot girl !!! i think ur advice is what helped me win








http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

GO GIRLS GO. Congrats on the prizes. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif SOME PICS PLEASE


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MissVeeDub* »_










congrats again !! http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif








im really happy that we both got 1st places ! juss proves us chiks know what we're doin


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

Fo sho!!!!! Guys better step out, cause we be comin through yo!!!


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*

thanks much guys !









_Quote, originally posted by *Gloktimus Prime* »_
Im talking about when you were leaving headed toward the back of the lot where those 2 mk iii were ripping it up and down...You two drove by and we started yelling and gix looked like she was gunna come back but she didnt 

i was gonna !!! but we went to meet up w dub lip and after we had to leave bc my best friend had to go get her car n head back home


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
had an "ok day" ??







u got ur car chipped







id say u had a blast drivin it thru the lot for like 20min to park it















thanks a lot girl !!! i think ur advice is what helped me win








http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif








- ur right the car was SO MUCH FUN TO DRIVE








no prob. just helping a fellow dubber girl out http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Glad that it worked


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_Fo sho!!!!! Guys better step out, cause we be comin through yo!!!

hahaha







wrD y0 !


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_







- ur right the car was SO MUCH FUN TO DRIVE








no prob. just helping a fellow dubber girl out http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Glad that it worked









i knew it !!








thanks again chika ! http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif 
wish we could have hung out longer tho







we were by our tents till about 6 or sumthing ... i dont even remember ....
but over all .... it was great meeting a lot of you girls i talk to on here








and it was geat seein you amanda n tania n donna








was certainly a blast !


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (pumagurlvw8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pumagurlvw8* »_
gixxie, im sorry that i didnt get to chat for too long. hopefully h20 we can all meet up again and cruise
i will indeed have it to wf, with my wheels...and my new seats i got yesterday








also bought a big duck bill(if anyone know what im talking about) its a mk1 from air dam piece. . so im gonna make it fit my mk2, ive never seen it done. but if anyone can pull it off it me








but all in all i had a great day, i got a beat red face outta the deal tho









its ok







theres still H2O and Fall Show and Go that might give us all another opportunity to all meet n hang out








but it was awesome seein you n your friend !


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

Got some plans for my GTi and would like some input/feedback/comments on if its gonna look good or not.


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (C.J)*

post ur ideas up ... we'll be more than happy to give ya our input http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

Its in regards to body the body kit that im thinking of getting for the VR.
I picked up obviously that MkV look front Bumper
and thinking/considering going with some OEM R32 Side skirts, OEM R-Line rear Bumper w/ Single Tip Cut-Out & OEM R32/20th AE/337 Rear Spoiler.
I think itll look nice when its all said and done, but just wanted to see what you gals thought as well. I wanna represent for the female race.


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (C.J)*

the R-Line rear bumper is by far my fave http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
and anything OEM that you put on your car will look hott


----------



## 6aJettaChick (Apr 24, 2007)

Gixxie, totally walked right past you on Sunday and had no idea, lol.. whoopsy!







Car looked great tho!


----------



## 6aJettaChick (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: (aamalinowski)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aamalinowski* »_my new babbby, first dub!!!! i have big plans for her!










Saw exact car on ebay... didnt happen to pick it up there, didja?


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

Yeah I wanted to go all OEM, but so so many people with OEM loos, why I went with the aftermarket front bumper. Since not many people have the R-Line rear bumper I went with that one. As for the side skirts the R32 are my fav so was a no brainer to go with those.
Ill be done for a yr or so after the body kit. Then itll be new paint color and then turbo kit.


----------



## dubalishus (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: (C.J)*

hello ladies
how is everyones monday??


----------



## breane24 (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: (dubalishus)*

* SO FA KING GHEYYYY*


----------



## dubalishus (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: (breane24)*

sofa king lame








206 is mine biatch


_Modified by dubalishus at 1:09 PM 7-23-2007_


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

Im starving!!!!


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (C.J)*

Then eat...


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_Yeah I wanted to go all OEM, but so so many people with OEM loos, why I went with the aftermarket front bumper. Since not many people have the R-Line rear bumper I went with that one. As for the side skirts the R32 are my fav so was a no brainer to go with those.
Ill be done for a yr or so after the body kit. Then itll be new paint color and then turbo kit.

i say go for it ! i think it will look great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
my friend has the R-Line rear bumper on his IY 20th and it looks so sick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
w the mkv front bumper i think it will look really good


----------



## dubalishus (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

i was thinking about putting 2oth valiences(sp) on my golf...


----------



## breane24 (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: (dubalishus)*

* STRANGLES SELF AT WORK *
no one finds out til tomorrow.. cuz they all freakin left.. and I still have 600 claims on my desk to freakin log and just about an hour to do it.. YEEAAAAHAHAHA BABY!..


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (dubalishus)*

go 4 it ... just make sure you get sideskirts for it too otherwise it will look incomplete w juss the lips


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gloktimus Prime* »_Then eat...

Made myself 3 Sandwiches


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (breane24)*


_Quote, originally posted by *breane24* »_* STRANGLES SELF AT WORK *
no one finds out til tomorrow.. cuz they all freakin left.. and I still have 600 claims on my desk to freakin log and just about an hour to do it.. YEEAAAAHAHAHA BABY!..

































































damn that sucks girl







good luck w it
i was gonna go take sum new pics of the dub but it raining outside so im stuck indoors for the day


----------



## dubalishus (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_go 4 it ... just make sure you get sideskirts for it too otherwise it will look incomplete w juss the lips









yeah i was planning on it. yeah it would look funny with just the front and back lips.but i just have to find them now


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (dubalishus)*

You shouldnt have to much prob finding them in the classifieds http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dubalishus (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_You shouldnt have to much prob finding them in the classifieds http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

true but now i have to come up with the funds










_Modified by dubalishus at 1:19 PM 7-23-2007_


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (dubalishus)*








BMPolska had a set of sideskirts that he juss sold over the weekend


----------



## dubalishus (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_







BMPolska had a set of sideskirts that he juss sold over the weekend








x2 lol


----------



## outlaw (May 12, 2003)

*Re: (dubalishus)*

Lil pic of T's new front end










_Modified by outlaw at 1:57 PM 7-23-2007_


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (outlaw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *outlaw* »_Lil pic of T's new front end









i saw it when she was parked across from me, looked good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (outlaw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *outlaw* »_Lil pic of T's new front end









i cant view the pic


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (outlaw)*


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (C.J)*

the pic was just working 2 seconds ago


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*

i dunno but i cant see it


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

fo sho!!! Cant see the front end.


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_fo sho!!! Cant see the front end.









mk5 headlights http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

Cool like mine








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for MkV Look Headlights 
There black on the inside right ?


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (outlaw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *outlaw* »_Lil pic of T's new front end










got it !!!!








yea i saw em in person ! i told tania that they looked great[/] on her car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

How hard is it to Joey Mod aftermarket Headlights ?


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_How hard is it to Joey Mod aftermarket Headlights ?

if theyre plastic lenses then they shouldnt be any harder to take apart then stock lights, glass ones are a bit harder to take apart


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

I think my Hella Headlights have a Glass lens


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_
if theyre plastic lenses then they shouldnt be any harder to take apart then stock lights, glass ones are a bit harder to take apart

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_I think my Hella Headlights have a Glass lens









its still do-able but you just have to be extra careful to not chip the lenses


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

is that what tek did ?








or are his regular ...


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

his are plastic


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

Meh knowing my luck id crack one of the lenses LOL
I need a heat gun


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (C.J)*

heat gun is a must http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*

i burned my foot on one the other day


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

Gix








Where you drunk woman ?


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (C.J)*

no







juss we were cleaning out the cars for the show and everything was laying around and i didnt notice that the heat gun was used n still hot when i stepped right next to it








http://****************.com/smile/star.gif pwnd 207 http://****************.com/smile/star.gif


----------



## aamalinowski (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

the stuff to get my car working properly will be here tomorrow!!!!


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (aamalinowski)*

another pic i found on the forums ....


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

That euro plate is hilarious








Lookin good Gix http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I want some pic of them polished Fat 5's


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (aamalinowski)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aamalinowski* »_the stuff to get my car working properly will be here tomorrow!!!!





































i cant wait to see ur car in person ! u think u gonna bring it out on friday ??


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_That euro plate is hilarious








Lookin good Gix http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I want some pic of them polished Fat 5's









haha thanks
i have more pics but i gotta upload em n stuff but ill post em up as soon as i do


----------



## scrubs_barbie (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
thanks girl









np, you had just stepped out of the frame too. either ducked down to clean the wheel or stepped to the side. we were gonna stop and say hi but you were busy.


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

i was prolly cleaning my wheel wells








well next time dont hesitate to interrupt me i dont mind


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

Seems like I will be getting my body kit earlier then I thought, just sold my MkIII Jetta beater.


----------



## dubalishus (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_Seems like I will be getting my body kit earlier then I thought, just sold my MkIII Jetta beater.









sweeeeeetness


----------



## redinlady (Jun 11, 2007)

*Re: (grliDUB'R)*

Hey ladies...hope you had a gr8 weekend at wfest. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## aamalinowski (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_i cant wait to see ur car in person ! u think u gonna bring it out on friday ??

yeah it will if my parts come in, they were shipped today. they said tomorrow soo let's hope!!


----------



## ChellyVR6 (Oct 7, 2004)

*Re: (aamalinowski)*

Hey Girls,
This is my introduction post b/c I never even knew this "girls lounge" existed until a very nice girl at waterfest informed me about it







(i forgot your name, but im sure your out there somewhere!) I'm normally lurking in the Central Connecticut thread but I'll have to head over here more often cuz those boys can get







j/k







I hope all of you who went to waterfest had a blast.... I am SOOOO burnt it is insane. 
Ok, that my intro


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

YES more lady dubbers. WERE GONNA TAKE OVER THE TEX!!!!!!
BTW Welcome to the lounge Rachel http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## aamalinowski (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: (ChellyVR6)*

welcome!!
yeah i had a blast at wf<33


----------



## ChellyVR6 (Oct 7, 2004)

*Re: (aamalinowski)*

Thanks girls http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dog_poopie (May 27, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

gixxxie great to meet you.. after many shows it was great to finally meet you.. your car looked great. and i was def ready for the occasion. 
glad you placed it made for an silent moment .. but shhhh i wont tell any one 











































2.0 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dog_poopie (May 27, 2006)

you willl only find this here on the forums gixxie... 









sorry for the large size.


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

Stalker girl next to Gix's car


----------



## dog_poopie (May 27, 2006)

another... better size... sorry about the first one .. 6 shoots of soco gets you resized if you know what i mean
not of the car but gixxie her self..


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

The Devil's GTi








Any engine bay shot of the GTi R ?


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_Meh knowing my luck id crack one of the lenses LOL
I need a heat gun

just buy them with the black background already.


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

Yeah I could do that, but Id have to find a buyer for those and dont think id get anywhere near what I want for them, especially now that there so much cheaper then when I bought them.


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_Stalker girl next to Gix's car










that was my younger sister...13 years old and already a dubber, knows more about dubs than a lot of the people at the show, she comes to all the shows with me and helps clean my car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

Right on http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_Seems like I will be getting my body kit earlier then I thought, just sold my MkIII Jetta beater.









wrD up y0 !









_Quote, originally posted by *a4gal* »_Hey ladies...hope you had a gr8 weekend at wfest. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

sure did !!









_Quote, originally posted by *ChellyVR6* »_Hey Girls,
This is my introduction post b/c I never even knew this "girls lounge" existed until a very nice girl at waterfest informed me about it







(i forgot your name, but im sure your out there somewhere!) I'm normally lurking in the Central Connecticut thread but I'll have to head over here more often cuz those boys can get








j/k







I hope all of you who went to waterfest had a blast.... I am SOOOO burnt it is insane. 
Ok, that my intro










welcome to the thread








post up a pic of your ride so i can stick ya on the 1st page








yea i made this thread so we all have our own lil spot on here









_Quote, originally posted by *dog_poopie* »_gixxxie great to meet you.. after many shows it was great to finally meet you.. your car looked great. and i was def ready for the occasion. 
glad you placed it made for an silent moment .. but shhhh i wont tell any one 











































2.0 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

it was awesome to finally meet ya dude !!








and thanks for the pics ! haha no worries on oversizing it ... i do it too from time to time








yea i was a bit dissapointed when i noticed the wheels were different








i think the original ones made the car ... w those it just looked waay off http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_
that was my younger sister...13 years old and already a dubber, knows more about dubs than a lot of the people at the show, she comes to all the shows with me and helps clean my car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








your sister is the best !! she helped me clay bar my car at the last show http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

Holy Poo that was a long post







LOL


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

this one wasnt that bad ... i had longer replys








juss didnt feel like answering individually


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

found another one !


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

Saves on space I guess right








Man im so bored and not quite tired yet.


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

Loving the Polished Fat 5's


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_Loving the Polished Fat 5's









thanks !








i polished them when we got to the show so they're super clean


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

It's funny....can't believe WF is over already haha
but _can't_ wait until H20


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

tania ! found this for ya ....


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

oo, nice pic. thanks for posting it for me,i havent found more than one pic besides that one now.


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*

i took a pic, but there was a bunch of people around that got in the way


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: (BMPolska)*








thanks


----------



## scrubs_barbie (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*

sheesh gix, this must be like a scavenger hunt for you, lol.


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)




----------



## breane24 (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*

It takes so much to really appreciate working right now.
There's 12 people in my section, only my superivisor who is a 1st class petty officer and I do any of the work. It's redic. Because they figure they can trust me with the workload so they give me all the work. By the time I go home at night, I'm so worn out and tired. I don't think people really understand how tiring this job is. It's crap. !


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

If I were you Id go on strike.


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_If I were you Id go on strike.









and get dishonorably discharged.


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

Oh Burn !!!


----------



## breane24 (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: (C.J)*

Finally had an offer on my wheels. .. and its what I was expecting to get too!!!

oh its a godsend.. Since I'm absolutely BROKE!


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

Cool. Hopefully the deal goes through. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kitty (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MissVeeDub* »_









i http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif bryan looking confused.
and i can't wait for H2O. waterfest is so washed up, H2O will be awesome. we just booked our hotel for thursday through monday, we're going to get there thursday afternoon and park ourselves on the beach http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DubsportGTI (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: (breane24)*


_Quote, originally posted by *breane24* »_It takes so much to really appreciate working right now.
There's 12 people in my section, only my superivisor who is a 1st class petty officer and I do any of the work. It's redic. Because they figure they can trust me with the workload so they give me all the work. By the time I go home at night, I'm so worn out and tired. I don't think people really understand how tiring this job is. It's crap. !

Welcome to the navy 
1st class> you








Thats ok. I've had a ridiculously crazy work schedule today, and to top it off its 115 degrees outside, and our AC is broken for the 8th time this month. Damn DPW.


_Modified by DubsportGTI at 4:51 PM 7-24-2007_


----------



## DubsportGTI (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: (breane24)*


_Quote, originally posted by *breane24* »_Finally had an offer on my wheels. .. and its what I was expecting to get too!!!

oh its a godsend.. Since I'm absolutely BROKE!

Again, Welcome to the Navy
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

What is up with everyone else ?


----------



## tetedelinotte (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: (DubsportGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubsportGTI* »_
Welcome to the navy ...
and to top it off its 115 degrees outside, and our AC is broken for the 8th time this month. ]

See, if you were in the Air Force, the AC being broken would have made the DEFCON lvl go up...


----------



## breane24 (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: (tetedelinotte)*

What's your rank and what not..


----------



## tetedelinotte (Jul 17, 2007)

Me?? I'm a civilian







But I admire all uniformed folks immensely!


----------



## breane24 (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: (tetedelinotte)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tetedelinotte* »_Me?? I'm a civilian







But I admire all uniformed folks immensely!

I did too! Especially, My uncle who was in the Army. I think that's what got me started on my dream when I was about 5 that I was gonna go into the military. When I brought it to my mom's attention that I wasn't going to college junior year of highschool.. She flipped a bit ch!
But- I joined the military like I always wanted. I have my on and off moments where I feel like maybe this isn't the thing for me. 
You come in do your job and leave.. Leave Navy at Navy.. and home at home. Follow the easy rules of:
1) do what you are told
2) keep your uniform tip top inspection ready
3) follow all the rules in the UCMJ (Uniform Code of Military Justice).







I've had some run ins with the UCMJ... You don't know a rule is there til you break it and are getting cursed at and grilled about it.


----------



## kitty (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: (breane24)*

personally i don't understand the whole military thing. my dad was in the air force right out of high school, i guess it was just something you did then, he had no intention of making a career of it. i dunno, i don't understand the draw.
what is it that you do?


----------



## DubsportGTI (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: (breane24)*


_Quote, originally posted by *breane24* »_What's your rank and what not.. 

Im a civilian too. GS12
My dad is active duty and has been since I was born. Started as a PFC and is now a Colonel. USMC for life for him. 
I've grown up around the military, lived on most of the bases, dated the girls


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (DubsportGTI)*

Morning ladies


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Hugs Glok*


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_*Hugs Glok*

*confused* 
You were actually nice to me...
*hugs CJ*


----------



## Dan_Eos (Jul 16, 2007)

I myself have been in the army for almost 10yrs. I just re-enlisted on 4th of July while out on a mission, so I'm going to be in until I retire. My dad was in the Army also and retired after 29yrs...1 uncle retired from AF and I have a cousin in the AF and Brother in Navy. Kind of a family thing but not involving everyone. I have my moments where I would like to get out but considering its only 20yrs to retire...I'm staying in. At least I like what I do... only thing though is that I'm getting tired of deployments.


----------



## breane24 (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm a MMFN. 

gs12! holy crap! You must have been working hard or daddy paid a fone call for you!
I'm a machinist mate but, I'm currently at a shore command. So, I do nothing even remotely related to my job. If I were on a ship, I'd be - 
"The duties performed by MMs include: aligning piping systems for oil, water, air and steam, and controlling the operation of ship boilers and steam turbines used for ship propulsion and service systems; controlling operation of turbogenerators used to produce electrical power; cleaning, adjusting, testing and performing other preventive maintenance on a ship's boilers, main engines, turbogenerators and other auxiliary machinery including steering engines, elevators, winches, pumps and associated valves; operating and maintaining desalinization plants (distilling plants) to make fresh water from sea water; maintaining refrigeration plants, air conditioning systems and galley equipment; repairing or replacing valves, pumps, heat exchangers, compressors, steam turbines and hydraulic or pneumatic control devices; making entries in and analyzing machinery operating records and reports. " Does that sum it up pretty good?


----------



## J double R (Dec 1, 2006)

*Re: (DubsportGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubsportGTI* »_
I've grown up around the military, lived on most of the bases, *dated the girls*


















you crazy man... 
not with a 10 foot pole. at least not around here anyway.


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scrubs_barbie* »_sheesh gix, this must be like a scavenger hunt for you, lol. 


ehhh i go thru WF pics if i see my friends i let em know
















_Quote, originally posted by *MissVeeDub* »_









thanks tania http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## Dan_Eos (Jul 16, 2007)

*Re: (breane24)*


_Quote, originally posted by *breane24* »_Does that sum it up pretty good?









Personally, I zoned out after "The duties performed by MMs..."


----------



## kitty (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: (breane24)*

no idea what any of that means, sounds dirty though, haha... and now what is GS12 and why is that so fancy?


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gloktimus Prime* »_
*confused* 
You were actually nice to me...
*hugs CJ*

Why are you confused ? Im usually nice to you.







Thx for hugging me back though


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_
Why are you confused ? Im usually nice to you.







Thx for hugging me back though









Sometimes lol....No its time to get ready for H2o...I think ill have my new car by then http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Dan_Eos (Jul 16, 2007)

*Re: (kitty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kitty* »_what is GS12 ?

Civilian rank for those working in a government job


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gloktimus Prime* »_
Sometimes lol....No its time to get ready for H2o...I think ill have my new car by then http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Yes sometimes








Im getting ready for H2O. Hoping to have my body kit all in and done by then. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (C.J)*

Ill be going down to the OC in my Rocco i cant wait


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*

You got a Rocco ?







When ? Where ?


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (C.J)*

I don't have it yet...I'm saying lol...If been wanting this car for so long...I love that car...I think the Rocco and the Rado are the sexiest cars Volkswagen ever made...


----------



## dubalishus (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gloktimus Prime* »_I don't have it yet...I'm saying lol...If been wanting this car for so long...I love that car...I think the Rocco and the Rado are the sexiest cars Volkswagen ever made...

i watched part of Zodiac last night and there was a karmen ghia..those things were pretty sexy too.


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (dubalishus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubalishus* »_
i watched part of Zodiac last night and there was a karmen ghia..those things were pretty sexy too.

That is tru http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Morning dorkus


----------



## 6aJettaChick (Apr 24, 2007)

Hey! Is anyone else in pain from Waterfest? 
The sun is not my friend.


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (6aJettaChick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *6aJettaChick* »_Hey! Is anyone else in pain from Waterfest? 
The sun is not my friend. 

Am i the only one who isnt lol...I turned a little red but im not in pain lol...Sorry to hear it


----------



## 6aJettaChick (Apr 24, 2007)

Little mod ;-)


----------



## dubalishus (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*

morning loserface http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

Ah ok. Id love to own a Rado at one point or another http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (6aJettaChick)*

Blacked out emblem FTW http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Looks good.


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_Ah ok. Id love to own a Rado at one point or another http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif

Me too it was between a Rado or a Rocco....But i know how to combine the two hehehe


----------



## dubalishus (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gloktimus Prime* »_
Me too it was between a Rado or a Rocco....But i know how to combine the two hehehe

i want a rado so bad. but who doesnt??my plan in the next year is to get one for like 3500 that needs work and make it my project car.anyone wanna help lol?


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (dubalishus)*

There is a few peeps here selling there Rado. but I think Id pick one up from the States and bring it over here instead of buying one here.


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (dubalishus)*

Help you what build it or buy it lol















Flood protection owned Gloktimus Prime


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gloktimus Prime* »_Help you what build it or buy it lol















Flood protection owned Gloktimus Prime


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (C.J)*

I love that pic lol


----------



## dubalishus (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gloktimus Prime* »_Help you what build it or buy it lol















Flood protection owned Gloktimus Prime









both







nah i just more help with the building part


----------



## 6aJettaChick (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gloktimus Prime* »_
Am i the only one who isnt lol...I turned a little red but im not in pain lol...Sorry to hear it









Im wishing I woulda wore shorts.. My shoulders are soooooo red, its discusting.. 








Bleeeh..


----------



## 6aJettaChick (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_Blacked out emblem FTW http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Looks good.

Thanks!!







I also took off the star stickers on either side of the plate.. cleaned up nicely.


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (6aJettaChick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *6aJettaChick* »_
Im wishing I woulda wore shorts.. My shoulders are soooooo red, its discusting.. 
Bleeeh..









Whack sauce... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Ill help you whenever i can amanda http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tetedelinotte (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: (6aJettaChick)*

Geez peoples, SPF FTW! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

This is gonna sound F'd Up, But everytime I see a Caucasian person(especially my bf) with tan lines it makes me laugh.







Mind you I do get tan lines, but I so dont have that lobster color








Hope I didnt offend any of you guys.


----------



## dubalishus (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gloktimus Prime* »_
Whack sauce... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Ill help you whenever i can amanda http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

aww thanks GPrime...


----------



## 6aJettaChick (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_This is gonna sound F'd Up, But everytime I see a Caucasian person(especially my bf) with tan lines it makes me laugh.







Mind you I do get tan lines, but I so dont have that lobster color








Hope I didnt offend any of you guys.









YOU BIATCH!
IM SO OFFENDED.








Kidding, it doesnt make matters any better that Im like so white Im almost transparent... lol.
I actually remembered the sunblock when the boyfriend and I were looking for a parking spot in the exhibition area.. good timing. He hardly burned at all..


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (dubalishus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubalishus* »_
aww thanks GPrime...









Word


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (6aJettaChick)*
















I did get horrible sunburn when I was down in FL last summer. I guess rollerblading for 2 hrs around 2pm isnt a good idea







Man was I hurting the next day it sucked.


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (C.J)*

good afternoon ladies


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (C.J)*

Thanks to our buddy amanda i think i might have found someone to buy my getta http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*

Right On http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
How much ?


----------



## dubalishus (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gloktimus Prime* »_Thanks to our buddy amanda i think i might have found someone to buy my getta http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

you know how i roll lol


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_Right On http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
How much ?

3gs


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gloktimus Prime* »_
3gs

wow thats it?


----------



## 6aJettaChick (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_good afternoon ladies

Hi!!


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gloktimus Prime* »_
3gs

Your kidding ?


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_
Your kidding ?









its only a 2.0 automatic


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gloktimus Prime* »_
Am i the only one who isnt lol...I turned a little red but im not in pain lol...Sorry to hear it









no suburn for me or the BF we always use 15 and it works great. we get a little bit of color and no sunburn. I have learned my lesson one to many times and so has he. Now we are pretty careful.


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_
Your kidding ?









No im being quite serious...My car is a 99.5 with 90k miles 2.0 automatic...Its not worth more then that


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_
its only a 2.0 automatic









I guess will start beater car shopping in the states.


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (Minibabe)*

my nose is a lil crispy but other than that, no sunburn for me http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_
its only a 2.0 automatic









shaved clutch is the best mod


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
shaved clutch is the best mod









That cute gix lol


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
shaved clutch is the best mod









thats easy to do, my paddle shifter delete was a pain in the ass


----------



## dubalishus (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
shaved clutch is the best mod









that was pretty awesome, im not gonna lie.


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
shaved clutch is the best mod


----------



## dubalishus (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_
























ohhh hes so freaking hot


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_
thats easy to do, my paddle shifter delete was a pain in the ass









You still got the paddles can i buy them off you lol


----------



## aamalinowski (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*

where is everyone staying in maryland? i'm lookin at hotels right now but i don't know where to stayy.


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (aamalinowski)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aamalinowski* »_where is everyone staying in maryland? i'm lookin at hotels right now but i don't know where to stayy.

Id like to know as well so I can book for that week end. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## breane24 (Feb 8, 2007)

My friend has a place he's gonna be staying at with family. If the boyfriend (steve) and I got with we'll be staying there.


----------



## ChellyVR6 (Oct 7, 2004)

*Re: (C.J)*

I'm introducing myself again for those who didnt see my post last night... I'm Rachel, met some of you at waterfest but forgot the names. Sorry!








Glad to see there's a place for us girls on here. I normally linger around in my local boards (Connecticut) but sometimes the guys can be a little overwhelming








I too am terribly sunburned from WF, behind my knees and my shoulders... it is so hard to sleep at night. AND i used SPF 30!!!!!!!!!!
Ok, I'm going to round up a pic of my cars so Gixxie can add them.


----------



## aamalinowski (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: (ChellyVR6)*

welcome, again


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (aamalinowski)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aamalinowski* »_welcome, again
















x2 
Peace Yo http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ChellyVR6 (Oct 7, 2004)

*Re: (C.J)*

Here are my babiessss:
The daily driver








and an old pic of the spoiled brat


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

Hawt driveway you got going on girl. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Anything done up to the GLi ?


----------



## breane24 (Feb 8, 2007)

Sweeet.. awesome to have another vr chick around these parts. I'm totally vrObessed. I can't get enough. I had a mk3 vr. Decided it was too sluggish. Now, I picked up a mk2 vr.. I left it in florida for the time being. But I CAN say this...
I - MISS EM-!


----------



## ChellyVR6 (Oct 7, 2004)

*Re: (C.J)*

The GLI has Giac X+ software, cai, and a dv to make her a lil quicker. Other than that just some minor cosmetic stuff. I had to bring her back to stock so i could show her wat WF so today's task is to put her back together again (if my burnt skin can handle the sun)
My modding is on hold right now cuz I'm getting married in May so all my moolah is going towards wedding kind of stuff! haha I may even have to sell my daily driver to help pay for the wedding







Its so hard, I get so emotionally attached to my cars!


----------



## ChellyVR6 (Oct 7, 2004)

*Re: (breane24)*

I agree breane... as much as I love how my GLI looks, I like the VR engine a whole lot better. Its so smooth! My fiance's old GTI was a 24v and I loved how it felt like a rollercoaster, leaving your stomach in the backseat


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

24v FTW. I love my 24v VR. Was love at 1st sight http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif
Congrats on the upcoming Wedding. They can be expensive fo sure. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## breane24 (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: (ChellyVR6)*

If your daily driver was a mk3 and not mk4.. I would have taken it off your hands in about four months. 
I do know I need to start looking for my own tools.







eww!

I'm thinking of buying a TC or SC for my mk2. So.. I don't think I can afford to pick up a mk3 once I get back up on my feet.


----------



## tetedelinotte (Jul 17, 2007)

Do any of you ladies where piloti shoes? My brother is getting a pair today and I was wondering if it's worth it to shell out the bucks. Thanks!


----------



## PirateHooKer (Sep 5, 2003)

gixxie told me to stop in sometime and say hello http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (sexyVWdiva)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sexyVWdiva* »_gixxie told me to stop in sometime and say hello http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif

welcome to the girls thread


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (sexyVWdiva)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sexyVWdiva* »_gixxie told me to stop in sometime and say hello http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif

dont listen to Gix Meg. 
Polska congrats on WF http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (Travy)*

thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PirateHooKer (Sep 5, 2003)

*Re: (BMPolska)*

hi boys


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (sexyVWdiva)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sexyVWdiva* »_gixxie told me to stop in sometime and say hello http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif

HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY !!! the love of the HC committe stopped in !! hahahaha
















had a blast at WF w ya hun http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_
dont listen to Gix Meg. 
Polska congrats on WF http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

hush up you !!!








and i dont get a congrats on gettin 1st







PSSSSSSSSHHHHH !!


----------



## PirateHooKer (Sep 5, 2003)

hahaha we are too sexy for our shades! i had a blast to. cant wait to do it again


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_hush up you !!!








and i dont get a congrats on gettin 1st







PSSSSSSSSHHHHH !!

















I didnt know you got first, I only heard about polska and some others. Congrats to you also Gix http://****************.com/smile/emlips.gif


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (sexyVWdiva)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sexyVWdiva* »_hahaha we are too sexy for our shades! i had a blast to. cant wait to do it again









H2O is the next stop !








when r u leavin from PA ??


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_








I didnt know you got first, I only heard about polska and some others. Congrats to you also Gix http://****************.com/smile/emlips.gif
















http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif http://****************.com/smile/emlips.gif
me n tania (MissVeeDub) pwnd WF 13 w 1st places








and polska ... but ehh ... he's a dude so no1 really cares as much








girls > all


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

congrats, maybe if I woulda made it to the show I woulda known who placed.


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (Travy)*

















u should try 2 make it out 2 H2O http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
and polska ... but ehh ... he's a dude so no1 really cares as much


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_ u should try 2 make it out 2 H2O http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I dont see that happening. Atleast not this year


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*

http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_
I dont see that happening. Atleast not this year

http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif















at least try dude


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

*$*


----------



## PirateHooKer (Sep 5, 2003)

*Re: (Travy)*

ive been telling travy the same thing


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

H2O Here I Come
But First VolksFest


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*VolksFest The "People's Car" Show
16 SENSATIONAL YEARS
The Largest Non-Judged VW Only Event In Canada
Sunday, August 12th, 2007
Beautiful Downtown Embrun, Ontario, Canada
HELD ON THE PARK GROUNDS BESIDE THE
EMBRUN ARENA AT 6 BLAIS STREET
Each year, over 300 cars and their owners, of course, participate in the show. You will see cars of all ages.
Many really cool modified water-cooled Golfs, Jettas, Rabbits, Scirrocos, Corrados, Passats and
air-cooled Beetles, Buses, and Karman Ghias too.*


----------



## aamalinowski (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: (C.J)*

my parts came in!!! 
i'm goin to bring my car to my friends shop tomorrow so i can put it on the lift and replace everything!!!

hopefully we won't run into problems and she'll be there on fri.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

Cool let the car action begin http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_Cool let the car action begin http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

x2 !








CJ, imna see if i can make it out to the Volksfest http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

Right on!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Our local club is organizing a small cruise to there and we got like 30 cars so far


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (C.J)*

deff will see !!







i could use a nice roadtrip outta this state








well heres some pics i took at WF ... a lot of it is ppl i met from vortex ... really chill bunch ... had a total blast w them








enjoy guys ....


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (sexyVWdiva)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sexyVWdiva* »_ive been telling travy the same thing

Yea I know. I just dont listen to you guys though


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_
Yea I know. I just dont listen to you guys though
















figures


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

Some nice shots there gix. I will be looking forward to next yr's WaterFest


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

haha...i like the 4sale trophies...
maybe the crybabies that didnt place at WF would like to buy them......


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (C.J)*

thanks girl
i really wanted to organize a meet between all the girls from here but everyone was so busy incl myslef ... that it was hard to plan a time n place ...
but deff h2o and fall SnG we hafta plann stuff


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

Im going fo sho to H2O. Ill stay at a crummy Hotel for the week end if needed be.


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (C.J)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif then we deff meeting up


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

Im gonna one of the easiest to spot. Ill be the thuggish lookin sista with the angry look on her face.


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (C.J)*















ill be the one dressed all in pink







possibly w the pink hair 
juss cuz i missed out on the pink sweats this WF















gotta step up 2 my status n scream for attention


----------



## aamalinowski (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

gix where you stayin for H2o


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

I actually need some pink running shoes to go with my pink polo and OVD hat








Ill look like a chocolate pepto-bismol


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (aamalinowski)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aamalinowski* »_gix where you stayin for H2o

i have no idea yet .... we're still figuring it out ... ill let ya know as soon as i find out 


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_I actually need some pink running shoes to go with my pink polo and OVD hat








Ill look like a chocolate pepto-bismol









lmfao !!!!






















if u dress like that then it wont be hard to spot the either of us


----------



## PirateHooKer (Sep 5, 2003)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

i need to move back up north


----------



## PirateHooKer (Sep 5, 2003)

*Re: (sexyVWdiva)*

gix girl what you doing this thursday???


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (sexyVWdiva)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sexyVWdiva* »_gix girl what you doing this thursday???

this thursday ??








ummm .... nada really ... i got my routine g2g but thats about it .... y wats up ??


----------



## grliDUB'R (May 31, 2005)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

I will be at H2O this year, sorry I missed you girls at WF...
hopefully I will have a few new projects that I am planning done to my car by then


----------



## Squeaker24 (Apr 20, 2007)

*Re: (grliDUB'R)*

Man, nice pics.
Makes me wish I had money for a VW right now, and I lived up north haha.


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

Youll find a dub soon. Dont worry about it


----------



## dubalishus (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: (C.J)*

hello ladies...just got back from seeing i now pronounce you chuck and larry for the 2nd time.(got dragged the second time bc my friends didnt see it)but its all good bc i didnt pay


----------



## DubsportGTI (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: (breane24)*


_Quote, originally posted by *breane24* »_I'm a MMFN. 

gs12! holy crap! You must have been working hard or daddy paid a fone call for you!


Haha. Sorry to revive one from the dead but Im on an opposite time schedule than you ladies. I usually have to read through three pages of missed material. 
Anyway Bre, It was a little bit of both. My dad helped me into a GS09 position when he was stationed in bahrain, so I worked there for 2 years, almost married an IS1(thank god I didnt, she turned out to be quite the cupcake), and then I got promoted and am now in Kuwait. I actually have a cake job, I work at the education center as a counselor. Lots of sitting on my bum for a bunch of money http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
I'm done with the middle east though. At the end of this deployment, (Oct), Im headed home to be with my baby. I cant wait to drive my car again. 


_Modified by DubsportGTI at 11:01 AM 7-25-2007_


----------



## scrubs_barbie (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: (C.J)*

a dub friend once told me "don't look for the VW, the VW that is meant for you will find you"
http://****************.com/smile/star.gif PAGE 212 http://****************.com/smile/star.gif


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (scrubs_barbie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scrubs_barbie* »_a dub friend once told me "don't look for the VW, the VW that is meant for you will find you"
http://****************.com/smile/star.gif PAGE 212 http://****************.com/smile/star.gif

NICE - love the quote what a nice way to start the day by reading that








Morning everyone


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (Minibabe)*





































had to get that out


----------



## PirateHooKer (Sep 5, 2003)

*Re: (Minibabe)*

morning


----------



## ChellyVR6 (Oct 7, 2004)

*Re: (scrubs_barbie)*

awesome quote, so true!


----------



## breane24 (Feb 8, 2007)

Hey ya'll! 
I'm sending another sc gal over here... *high five* gix .. they actually do exist in my state.. Didn't think other girls here actually were into dubs... damn.


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (ChellyVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ChellyVR6* »_awesome quote, so true!

just wondering but were you the gril that I came up to and talked to at the show and told you about this


----------



## flipschick (May 29, 2007)

*Re: (scrubs_barbie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scrubs_barbie* »_a dub friend once told me "don't look for the VW, the VW that is meant for you will find you"

hmm so maybe that means if i just wait long enough ill find the cabby of my dreams...
on and gix youve got some really nice shots on the previous page...looks like that camera is treating you well!


----------



## breane24 (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: (flipschick)*

I wish I wasn't at work.. So, I could go dancing around in my undies.. I'm soo happy! FINALLY sold my fat fives.
did I mention I got what I wanted for them.


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

Morning Ladies.








Congrats Bre on the sale. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Yes you mention you got what you wanted for them.


----------



## dubalishus (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_Morning Ladies.








Congrats Bre on the sale. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Yes you mention you got what you wanted for them.









morning cj







and everyone else...happy hump day


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

to Hump Day


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (C.J)*

pay day


----------



## breane24 (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: (C.J)*

I'm excited. You know.. I might loose out if shipping is more than 100. But whatevers. I sold them.. That's the key ingredient. They're sitting collecting dust when they could be on a car being all HHHHAAAAWT.


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

Thats cool pay day on a Wednesday


----------



## breane24 (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: (C.J)*

I haven't decided what I'd like to do with the money yet.


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (breane24)*


_Quote, originally posted by *breane24* »_I haven't decided what I'd like to do with the money yet.

The possibilities are all there, youll figure something out eventually. What are some of the plans you had for the miss VR ?


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

*Re: (scrubs_barbie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scrubs_barbie* »_a dub friend once told me "don't look for the VW, the VW that is meant for you will find you"
http://****************.com/smile/star.gif PAGE 212 http://****************.com/smile/star.gif

very very true
put my duckbill on last night. . gonna finish it today
i hope it doesnt look ghey


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

*Re: (pumagurlvw8)*

and anyone going to v.a.g. international in york pa. at the york fairgrounds??
aug 4th
anyone need any further info, let me know. i have a few friend running that gig


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (pumagurlvw8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pumagurlvw8* »_and anyone going to v.a.g. international in york pa. at the york fairgrounds??
aug 4th
anyone need any further info, let me know. i have a few friend running that gig

I think i might be going i dont know yet....
And btw good morning ladies


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

No mam, dont think I will be going since VolksFest is the following week end.








Morning Glok


----------



## breane24 (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: (C.J)*

Well, she's really set engine wise. I think I'll leave that a lone for a good time being. I currently have connections to a new hood for the car, and a driverside fender. Probably gonna cost me about 100 bucks.
I'm thinking of a respray/paint is one of the first things I will do. I will probably stay with the color white but find a more Pearl kind of color. Something that gleams in the sun, nothing raw and boring like the current paint. I have a few rust issues to get fixed like on on the bottom of the windshield and a few by the moonroof. 
I need to replace the keyless door handles, for they're annoyingly inconvient(sp). The only way you can open my car is by the car alarm wireless key thing. 
I need a new badgless grille, for the one I've got is busted. 
It's got bugatti bbs wheels. But I want bbs rs's. That won't happen for quite some time...







I'm gonna take the current ones off polish them up really good then get them powercoated most likely.. Or just keep them really polished up. I always love the look of polished wheels.
I need a new racing seats. The ones in there are pestimistic, every time you shift to R, 1 ,3 or 5th; you bang the shift knob up against the seats. Po DIDN'T do a good job of selection with seats. Wow, to think of it only two good gears. Hahah. greatttttt.
No cruise control.







It's a mk3 engine but because of the a2 setup no cruise control.... That can never be fixed.
Exhaust.... He has some flowmaster rigged up mk3 style on a mk2. Sounds great but the tip looks like sH IT. has to go!
OOOoh. Steering wheel. Corrado steering wheel must go. I don't like them at all.. infact I hate them.. Might look at a woody. I really like woody's. But the woody wouldn't look right.. I'd have to paint it black... it'd be my little secret. 
LOTS OF CLAYBAR.....








New racing harness/seatbelts. Since he(P0) jacked the ones that were in there. 

uGH. Can't really think of anything more...


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

You definitely got your work cut out for yah http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Should look sick whenever your done with it.


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (C.J)*

if you're looking for a nice looking exhaust for a mk2 vr, check out jetex. they have a straight outlet dual tip. looks nice and it's the only exhaust i've found for mk2 that's in a 2.5" besides the tt vr swap exhaust. it may take a little bit of wiggle to get it to fit up with the cat, but probably won't be that bad. i'm planning on doing this as well. i love the alpine white paint though. i'm getting resprayed. biggest thing is i don't want to have to do the engine bay. i may have a bit of a pearl added, but it's going to stay alpine white for sure.


----------



## breane24 (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: (C.J)*

Nothing like the work I had with my jetta mk3. .
Oh I also will be looking for a new big bumper(front. 
But.. I just hope I'm able to finish before I go to sea. :tear:


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (breane24)*

Just took someone i work with for a ride in my car or break and shut off the traction control and it was game on


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (C.J)*

burnouts in front of the building


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_burnouts in front of the building























LOL You hoodlum....








Im unable to do burnouts with my boy. Damn ESP


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_
LOL You hoodlum....








Im unable to do burnouts with my boy. Damn ESP
















that stinks i feel your pain







- i was not really able to do burnouts before i did all the mods. 
Now its cake


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (breane24)*


_Quote, originally posted by *breane24* »_Nothing like the work I had with my jetta mk3. .
Oh I also will be looking for a new big bumper(front. 
But.. I just hope I'm able to finish before I go to sea. :tear:

just bought one from GAP at waterfest. $175 with the rebar


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
that stinks i feel your pain







- i was not really able to do burnouts before i did all the mods. 
Now its cake









I have to find a way to disable ESP for 15 min so I can go at it


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_
I have to find a way to disable ESP for 15 min so I can go at it
















That would be sweet


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

its quite hot out, just went out to get the mail and wow. Glad the AC works at home.


----------



## breane24 (Feb 8, 2007)

eff the hotnesss. I hate heat with a passion... 
Exception to being in great lakes during the winter... and it being like -11 degrees out.. Then I loved heat...


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

I love the winter, mainly cause I snowboard and play hockey. Im weird in that way I guess








Actually will be looking into some snowboarding gear, since I been renting one last season and want my own stuff now.








Page 213 wh00t!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kaitisland (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: (breane24)*


_Quote, originally posted by *breane24* »_
Exception to being in great lakes during the winter... and it being like -11 degrees out.. Then I loved heat...

i live on lake erie. the winter sucks. so cold. ooof snow. i'd take 90 degree weather daily over -10


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (oh tell me lies)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oh tell me lies* »_
i live on lake erie. the winter sucks. so cold. ooof snow. i'd take 90 degree weather daily over -10

Id take 70-75 degree weather daily over anything.


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (C.J)*

that's how it's been here for the past few months. i'm curious where all this global warming everyones talking about went to?


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MyCarIsRed* »_that's how it's been here for the past few months. i'm curious where all this global warming everyones talking about went to?









Global Warming ? Whats that ? Who knows right


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_
Global Warming ? Whats that ? Who knows right









yah. . whatever


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (scrubs_barbie)*


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gloktimus Prime* »_









Thats an awesome pic


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_
Thats an awesome pic









I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif it


----------



## scrubs_barbie (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
just wondering but were you the gril that I came up to and talked to at the show and told you about this









nope.


----------



## scrubs_barbie (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: (scrubs_barbie)*

man this sucks, i hate living in a small town with very few enthusiasts. my boyfriend lives outside of philly and he's going to a G2G now and i'm stuck at home.







(i live 3 hours away)


----------



## Zero2Endless Tunersport (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: (scrubs_barbie)*

*Fist in the air* 
Power to our Sistas'
and great lookin cars ladies! 
It's awesome when women are in the car game. 
It's so hot right now.


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

Intruder!!!! j/k
Thx







*hugs her GTi*


----------



## breane24 (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: (C.J)*









Millenium EVO
Rim Color : Perforated leather and chrome inserts.
Color Black
Size350mm
Spoke Polish
Part Number MEVO35BK1P
Price* $365.00*
* I JUST GOT THIS FOR FREEEE! *
Nothing beats free !!!!


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

Very nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
How did you score that for free ? You lucky mofo.


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (C.J)*

Hey ladies


----------



## DonnaMarie (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*

free!? how the heck is that possible!?


----------



## breane24 (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_Very nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
How did you score that for free ? You lucky mofo.









Well, here's what happened. A fellow dubber here in sc.. He's in the Navy. Drives a g60 corrado.. Had bought one and due to the sucky as s postal service, they lost the orginial one. So, the company sent him another one. The original one showed up months later... He was showing us all his goodies when he was like, "I have this Momo Steering wheel, that I don't have a use for..... " "if you guys have a use for it.. You can have it!" - Steve (boyfriend) was like, "No, dood I don't". And I was like,, "HECK YEAH... I do! I have corrado stock steering wheel which I hate!" And he handed it over.. 
I was like woahhhhhhhhh:sly:


----------



## breane24 (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_
Thats an awesome pic










HAHAHA. Couldn't agree more!


----------



## DonnaMarie (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (breane24)*

awesome!!!


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (breane24)*

Thats awesome, congrats on an awesome score. Now sell it and make some profit


----------



## Dan_Eos (Jul 16, 2007)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_
Id take 70-75 degree weather daily over anything.

So long as I'm somewhere Tropical, it doesn't matter. I hate the cold.


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (scrubs_barbie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scrubs_barbie* »_
nope.









oh ok - just wondering if she had made it in here or not yet.


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (C.J)*



C.J said:


> Intruder!!!! j/k
> Thx
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (breane24)*


_Quote, originally posted by *breane24* »_
Well, here's what happened. A fellow dubber here in sc.. He's in the Navy. Drives a g60 corrado.. Had bought one and due to the sucky as s postal service, they lost the orginial one. So, the company sent him another one. The original one showed up months later... He was showing us all his goodies when he was like, "I have this Momo Steering wheel, that I don't have a use for..... " "if you guys have a use for it.. You can have it!" - Steve (boyfriend) was like, "No, dood I don't". And I was like,, "HECK YEAH... I do! I have corrado stock steering wheel which I hate!" And he handed it over.. 
I was like woahhhhhhhhh:sly: 

wow, thats so hot! So jealous right now......








Its a hot steering wheel







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## breane24 (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: (C.J)*

effff. that... 
I'm putting it in my mk2 gti!!!!


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (breane24)*


_Quote, originally posted by *breane24* »_effff. that... 
I'm putting it in my mk2 gti!!!!

even better 
Please post pics when you have that wonderful thing installed







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## breane24 (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: (Minibabe)*

I won't have pictures until late september early october.







- Sorry.


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (breane24)*


_Quote, originally posted by *breane24* »_I won't have pictures until late september early october.







- Sorry.

oh hum








thats ok though - cant wait to see them when they go up







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## breane24 (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: (Minibabe)*

My little GTI will be sick I promise you that much! I'm collecting parts left and right, til I can go pick it up from my folks in Florida.


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

Im gonna shoot my bf.








Morning Ladies and all the male roamers. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_Intruder!!!! j/k
Thx







**hugs her GTi**


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
I read this and started laughing.....i could see myself doing the same thing















thanks CJ you just made my day









My pleasure http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
But I do hug my car on a regular basis.










_Modified by C.J at 8:45 AM 7-26-2007_


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (breane24)*


_Quote, originally posted by *breane24* »_I won't have pictures until late september early october.







- Sorry.

Maybe will see it at H2Oi


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_Im gonna shoot my bf.








Morning Ladies and all the male roamers. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

what happend


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_

My pleasure http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
But I do hug my car on a regular basis.









_Modified by C.J at 8:45 AM 7-26-2007_

I find myself petting my car and saying how good it is all the time


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
what happend









Hes just being an ******* right now, not sure why. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Ex-wife is probably the cause of it, but he doesnt have to piss ME off cause of it. ****ER!!!


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
I find myself petting my car and saying how good it is all the time
















My car as been good to me so far. Gotta love extended warranty. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Aside from mods & oil changes, hasn't cost to much so far.


----------



## kaitisland (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: (Minibabe)*

i was out taking pics the other night and came along this on the side of the building...i couldn't help but laugh.


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

Thats pretty funny. I can just see them spraying the wall and going at it snapping their fingers in the air.


----------



## kaitisland (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_Thats pretty funny. I can just see them spraying the wall and going at it snapping their fingers in the air.


it was in a super bad area too, thats all i was thinking and that i was about to get shot.








i forgot this one too...mind the dirty windows...i was way too tired from waterfest to wash it.


----------



## JuS CaLL Me QuEeN B (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (oh tell me lies)*

morning ladies


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

Morning Queen B
There is this gal driving a BMP 20th in Montreal she got a "Girl Powered" sticker in her rear window, looks cool.


----------



## breane24 (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: (C.J)*

I hate to inform you ladies on this leak of information, but when I said 'LATE September' 'EARLY October' I really ment it! Meaning the same weekend of H20i. And I'm not about to do a 8 hr drive down to Orlando, Fl (Altamonte Springs to be techincal). Then turn around and do a good 20hr drive on top of that to get to H20i; when I know my car will be no where ready. Sorry. No, Thanks!!! 
Plus, that drive would be insane a lone, no music, no ac. Plus, no cruise control.. Although, in my car you can be in 3rd and do 65.


_Modified by breane24 at 9:13 AM 7-26-2007_


----------



## dubalishus (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: (JuS CaLL Me QuEeN B)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JuS CaLL Me QuEeN B* »_morning ladies









urgh.too early.i would still be sleeping but i have to take the best friend to the doctors.


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (breane24)*


_Quote, originally posted by *breane24* »_I hate to inform you ladies on this leak of information, but when I said 'LATE September' 'EARLY October' I really ment it! Meaning the same weekend of H20i. And I'm not about to do a 8 hr drive down to Orlando, Fl (Altamonte Springs to be techincal). Then turn around and do a good 20hr drive on top of that to get to H20i; when I know my car will be no where ready. Sorry. No, Thanks!!! 
Plus, that drive would be insane a lone, no music, no ac. 

Ahh Poo







Some other time then hopefully.


----------



## breane24 (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: (C.J)*

I might have to run away to canada though... I hear its absolutely wonderful! I just know I'd have somewhere to stay too.

And I'll be deployed next year.


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (breane24)*


_Quote, originally posted by *breane24* »_ I might have to run away to canada though... I hear its absolutely wonderful! I just know I'd have somewhere to stay too.

And I'll be deployed next year. 

Canada is very nice, lots of beautiful place to stay. Just try to avoid Toronto for any lenghty stay, if your planning on living here. Its getting worst living there every yr.


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (oh tell me lies)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oh tell me lies* »_

it was in a super bad area too, thats all i was thinking and that i was about to get shot.








i forgot this one too...mind the dirty windows...i was way too tired from waterfest to wash it.









nice. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## breane24 (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: (C.J)*

I meant as a come and visit. silly.


----------



## kaitisland (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MyCarIsRed* »_
nice. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

thanks for the sticker! a few girls have asked for them up here.


----------



## JuS CaLL Me QuEeN B (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (dubalishus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubalishus* »_
urgh.too early.i would still be sleeping but i have to take the best friend to the doctors.










id still be in bed if i didnt have to be at work at 730


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (JuS CaLL Me QuEeN B)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JuS CaLL Me QuEeN B* »_

id still be in bed if i didnt have to be at work at 730
















6:00







but i was a little late this morning my sister got up before me and got in the shower first


----------



## JuS CaLL Me QuEeN B (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
6:00







but i was a little late this morning my sister got up before me and got in the shower first









ouch. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
i was up at 6.. but i totally could've kept sleeping..


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (JuS CaLL Me QuEeN B)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JuS CaLL Me QuEeN B* »_
ouch. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
i was up at 6.. but i totally could've kept sleeping..









me to, I was so comfy this morning the BF slept over and i was all cuddled up when my alarm went off ( i know that is may sound corney but it was cute







) and yes my BF does like to cuddle with me


----------



## JuS CaLL Me QuEeN B (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
me to, I was so comfy this morning the BF slept over and i was all cuddled up when my alarm went off ( i know that is may sound corney but it was cute







) and yes my BF does like to cuddle with me










awww lucky!















thats cute!


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (oh tell me lies)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oh tell me lies* »_
thanks for the sticker! a few girls have asked for them up here. 

if you need more, talk to steph. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i was just a mule


----------



## kaitisland (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MyCarIsRed* »_
if you need more, talk to steph. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i was just a mule

i'll keep you posted. i like being the ambassador up here though.


----------



## tetedelinotte (Jul 17, 2007)

Hi Ladies!! *waves* This is kind of directed at C.J. since she mentioned Mods and extended warranties, but this goes for anybody who falls under that category. My car is new and my last jetta I had was bone stock for it's entire lifespan (eek!). I really want to do some things this time around and I'm really unsure of how mods affect the warranty. If I change the springs, change the sway bar, etc. does that affect anything? I'd love to chip it but I don't have the money atm. 
What's the official word on all this? Is it that if something goes wrong they have to PROVE it was the mod and then not pay for it? I can't afford to not have my warranty working for as LONG as possible hehehe.. 
Thanks!


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (tetedelinotte)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tetedelinotte* »_Hi Ladies!! *waves* This is kind of directed at C.J. since she mentioned Mods and extended warranties, but this goes for anybody who falls under that category. My car is new and my last jetta I had was bone stock for it's entire lifespan (eek!). I really want to do some things this time around and I'm really unsure of how mods affect the warranty. If I change the springs, change the sway bar, etc. does that affect anything? I'd love to chip it but I don't have the money atm. 
What's the official word on all this? *Is it that if something goes wrong they have to PROVE it was the mod and then not pay for it?* I can't afford to not have my warranty working for as LONG as possible hehehe.. 
Thanks!









that is correct - if you change something then something brakes - like if you change the suspension and you blow up your engine.....they have to prove that it was the suspension that blew up your engine. If they can not prove it then they HAVE to replace it.


----------



## Flipdriver80 (Jul 17, 2004)

this is such a great thread. i wish my GF would participate. she doesn't have a dub yet. i'm trying to find a cabby for her right now though.


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (tetedelinotte)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tetedelinotte* »_Hi Ladies!! *waves* This is kind of directed at C.J. since she mentioned Mods and extended warranties, but this goes for anybody who falls under that category. My car is new and my last jetta I had was bone stock for it's entire lifespan (eek!). I really want to do some things this time around and I'm really unsure of how mods affect the warranty. If I change the springs, change the sway bar, etc. does that affect anything? I'd love to chip it but I don't have the money atm. 
What's the official word on all this? Is it that if something goes wrong they have to PROVE it was the mod and then not pay for it? I can't afford to not have my warranty working for as LONG as possible hehehe.. 
Thanks!









Suspension work wont void your warranty. Anything that may cause failure can void your Warranty (ie: CAI, Chip, Short Shifter, etc) I have my GTi chipped but VW cant detect that when they diagnose my car







I cleared with the VW dealer I go to normally before adding my Short Shifter on it and they OK'd it.


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (oh tell me lies)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oh tell me lies* »_
i'll keep you posted. i like being the ambassador up here though.









yeah... you'll have diplomatic immunity in jersey


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

If they cant prove that whatever mod you made caused a failure to your car, they have to replace it.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (Flipdriver80)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Flipdriver80* »_this is such a great thread. i wish my GF would participate. she doesn't have a dub yet. i'm trying to find a cabby for her right now though.









Another soon to be VW owner. And an extra cabby between the gals. Right on!!! DO IT!!!


----------



## Flipdriver80 (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_
Another soon to be VW owner. And an extra cabby between the gals. Right on!!! DO IT!!!









i have to find her one though! an older one though... late 80's


----------



## tetedelinotte (Jul 17, 2007)

Wooohoo, thanks!








My intake comes in on Monday and then I think I'll get tints.. my brother was recommending ceramic (?!) but they're a teency bit more expensive so it seems..but look darker. Thoughts? (You're all awesome, btw!)


----------



## grliDUB'R (May 31, 2005)

*Re: (tetedelinotte)*

morning ladies! looks like I just might do some mods tonight on the car! The man's going out for drinks after work so I will be doing it solo.
I will talk pictures


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (Flipdriver80)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Flipdriver80* »_
i have to find her one though! an older one though... late 80's

Good Luck in your search http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (grliDUB'R)*


_Quote, originally posted by *grliDUB’R* »_morning ladies! looks like I just might do some mods tonight on the car! The man's going out for drinks after work so I will be doing it solo.
I will talk pictures









What you adding to your dub ? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Flipdriver80 (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_
Good Luck in your search http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

i was thinking about just letting her drive my daily after i dump it on whitwalls and really loud side exit... just to be annoying


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (Flipdriver80)*

I wouldnt do that if I were you.







But since Im not, you do whatever you want.
Page 215 = Owned!!!


----------



## Flipdriver80 (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_I wouldnt do that if I were you.







But since Im not, you do whatever you want.
Page 215 = Owned!!!

why not?


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (Flipdriver80)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Flipdriver80* »_
why not?

If you like to annoy your woman and she doesnt care that you do, then go for it. 
I retaliate if I get annoyed by someone.


----------



## Flipdriver80 (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_
If you like to annoy your woman and she doesnt care that you do, then go for it. 
I retaliate if I get annoyed by someone.









oh about the exhaust lol.. that may or may not happen we'll see.


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (Flipdriver80)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Flipdriver80* »_
oh about the exhaust lol.. that may or may not happen we'll see.









Whatever floats your boat . Free world as they say.


----------



## grliDUB'R (May 31, 2005)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_
What you adding to your dub ? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

a mk3.5 cabby dash, you know the dimpled one and I will have all blue and red leds instead of green


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (grliDUB'R)*

Hey ladies


----------



## breane24 (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
me to, I was so comfy this morning the BF slept over and i was all cuddled up when my alarm went off ( i know that is may sound corney but it was cute







) and yes my BF does like to cuddle with me









mine tooo!


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (breane24)*


_Quote, originally posted by *breane24* »_
mine tooo!

Mine just pissed me off







Jerk!!


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (grliDUB'R)*


_Quote, originally posted by *grliDUB’R* »_
a mk3.5 cabby dash, you know the dimpled one and I will have all blue and red leds instead of green









Thats gonna look cool when your done. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tetedelinotte (Jul 17, 2007)

Oh, and I finally picked a name for my car!! Aureus. Latin for Golden!


----------



## flipschick (May 29, 2007)

*Re: (Flipdriver80)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Flipdriver80* »_
i was thinking about just letting her drive my daily after i dump it on whitwalls and really loud side exit... just to be annoying

lets do it!! sounds like fun to me... i mean driving it, not being annoying.
now where's my cabby??


----------



## flipschick (May 29, 2007)

*Re: (breane24)*


_Quote, originally posted by *breane24* »_
mine tooo!
 aww mine too! and yes he'll probably respond to this. no more snuggling soon cause we go back to long distance


----------



## MiSs GLi bRiT (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: ::: Dub Girls Lounge ::: (DonnaMarie)*

cant wait to put new pics of my car up!!


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

Get Her Done!!!


----------



## breane24 (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: (flipschick)*

Long distance ****.. sucks..
End it. Find someone close to you.. It's best to remember 
" MO-PED RANGE"


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (breane24)*


_Quote, originally posted by *breane24* »_"MO-PED RANGE"


----------



## TaTasShleepAHh (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (C.J)*

howdy do ladies havent talked to anyone in awhile. how was waterfest this year. i wasnt able to make it but ill be at H2O for sure... 
Anyone know if they going?


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (TaTasShleepAHh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TaTasShleepAHh* »_howdy do ladies havent talked to anyone in awhile. how was waterfest this year. i wasnt able to make it but ill be at H2O for sure... 
Anyone know if they going?


I didnt make it to WF either.








But Im for sure going to H2Oi. Just have to look into a Hotel for when Ill be down there. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (C.J)*

good afternoon ladies, how is everyone doing today?


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

Not to shabby, yourself ?


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (C.J)*

its a nice day, me and gixxie are floating around in the pool drinking margaritas


----------



## breane24 (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_its a nice day, me and gixxie are floating around in the pool drinking margaritas









You do realize your online age is listed as: 15!


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (breane24)*


_Quote, originally posted by *breane24* »_
You do realize your online age is listed as: 15! 

yes i know, im dating a 22 year old at the age of 15, life is great


----------



## TaTasShleepAHh (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_
But Im for sure going to H2Oi. Just have to look into a Hotel for when Ill be down there. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

same here we thinkin bout going down for the whole weekend, getting trashed and lookin at dubs. what more can you ask for.


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (TaTasShleepAHh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TaTasShleepAHh* »_
same here we thinkin bout going down for the whole weekend, getting trashed and lookin at dubs. what more can you ask for.

















Getting laid would be the cherry on the cake. trying to get my bf to drive down with me, to redeem himself for WaterFest.


----------



## TaTasShleepAHh (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_
Getting laid would be the cherry on the cake. trying to get my bf to drive down with me, to redeem himself for WaterFest.


----------



## breane24 (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: (TaTasShleepAHh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TaTasShleepAHh* »_










getting laid is easyyyy... cake man. lol. 
Just get him horny, yo! 
If you don't know what works for him.. Then I don't think you deserve it! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (breane24)*


_Quote, originally posted by *breane24* »_

getting laid is easyyyy... cake man. lol. 
Just get him horny, yo! 
If you don't know what works for him.. Then I don't think you deserve it! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

HAHA probably not. But getting horny isnt a problem he has, thank goodness for that.


----------



## Flipdriver80 (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: (flipschick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *flipschick* »_ aww mine too! and yes he'll probably respond to this. no more snuggling soon cause we go back to long distance









love shack ftmfw!!!


----------



## flipschick (May 29, 2007)

*Re: (breane24)*


_Quote, originally posted by *breane24* »_Long distance ****.. sucks..
End it. Find someone close to you.. It's best to remember 
" MO-PED RANGE" 

lol yeah no... if that were the rule then we wouldnt be together even when we're home. more than 4 years later still going strong so i wouldnt give it up cause its a little difficult.
the love shack is my savior...


----------



## kellykutthroat (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: (flipschick)*

*DJD Half-Time Show ***************** August 19th 2007*









First off, we would like to apologize for such a belated thread posting. We were also suppose to have Flyers for Waterfest13, but as you all know, not everything will always go according to plan. So here it goes...
With Waterfest in July and H2Oi in September, Dirty Jersey Dubs is deciding to host a nice laid back show smack dab in the middle to hold us over from all the mayhem of the 2 largest VW/Audi shows on the eastcoast. Thus, The DJD Half-Time Show!
This show will be held in the exterior of a warehouse type atmosphere. We have been given the permission to FILL there lot. The Sponcer/Vendors will be held indoors! We will have many Awards, Food, a DJ, 2 Live Bands and some games. If you were there for our Season Opener in February and/or our Back2Back Chili's WF GTGs, you should know DJD loves to just kick back and have a good time! So come on out and dont miss this one!

*Time:*
Gates open *10:00AM*
Judging will begin Approx. *12-1:00PM*
*Addmission:* 
*$10* - to show (car and driver)
*$6* - spectators
*LOCATION:*
249 Homestead Road
Hillsborough, New Jersey
**Updates will be provided here, including Directions and Classes for the show. If there are any questions or concerns feel free to post here or contact ANY DJD Member.**


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

Interesting.


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_Interesting.









Right...You should come


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*

"We have been given the permission to FILL *there* lot. The *Sponcer*/Vendors will be held indoors!"
i may come if someone first teaches this guy proper spelling and grammar


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MyCarIsRed* »_"We have been given the permission to FILL *there* lot. The *Sponcer*/Vendors will be held indoors!"
i may come if someone first teaches this guy proper spelling and grammar









Well when you come, ill take you to Ian and you can give him lesson's lol


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

Will have to wait and see. With VolksFest The week end before not sure.


----------



## aamalinowski (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: (C.J)*















my car won't be there tomorrow night, more problems then expected....


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (aamalinowski)*

hello ladies








i missed out on a few pages huh ?















well my friend kleckers posted pics from WF so i thought id share em here
















and ze attention whore herself
















and BMPolskas ride ...


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

heres one more of your car taken by the vortex photographers


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (BMPolska)*

OOoOOOoOO la la


----------



## DubsportGTI (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_Im gonna shoot my bf.








Morning Ladies and *all the male roamers.* http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Hi! Don't shoot the BF, pay somebody else to do it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DubsportGTI (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: (breane24)*


_Quote, originally posted by *breane24* »_

getting laid is easyyyy... cake man. lol. 
Just get him horny, yo! 
If you don't know what works for him.. Then I don't think you deserve it! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

Nuff said. Not to mention, how hard is it really to get a dude horny. I think I can count on two fingers how many times in my life I've turned down sex...


----------



## DubsportGTI (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_
yes i know, im dating a 22 year old at the age of 15, life is great









I did date a 22 year old at 15/16... 
I was literally a God for those 8 months... 
Looking back, she was a whackjob for dating a 15 year old... but then again, i was still a God. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dieselgirl (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: (DubsportGTI)*

sooooo we decided to mix things up a bit for Waterwagens







Not showing the Jetta but parking in the show area. 








photo and noise compliments of The Shiznitz
Showing the square down here in Portland this weekend also...thankfully the guy who built it is going to show it for me while I'm up in Seattle.


----------



## scrubs_barbie (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: (dieselgirl)*

good morning everyone. it's a long day at the bank today, 8-6. 
AND I'M PEELING! ahhhhhh! the sunburn i received at waterfest on sunday (because i am so very pale), is now peeling. yippie


----------



## breane24 (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: (scrubs_barbie)*

Take cold showers, and get some no ad aloe lotion. If you can't get that kind get anything that's green.. None of the stuff that's clear will work as good. Trust me, my boyfriend gets burned all the time. And back about two months ago I got my first burn of two years on the tops of my legs.. Man, it hurt so bad!


----------



## dieselgirl (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: (breane24)*

Neutrogena After Sun Care FTW
I live by that stuff.
but wait...I rarely burn and as Shawn says...I'm looking a bit on the hispanic side these days..
and why the hell are you people up this early??? I have yet to go to bed dammit


----------



## GLIprep (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: (dieselgirl)*

gix- do you have a daniel boone hat on in those pics?







you crack me up.


----------



## DubsportGTI (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: (dieselgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dieselgirl* »_Neutrogena After Sun Care FTW
I live by that stuff.
but wait...I rarely burn and as Shawn says...I'm looking a bit on the hispanic side these days..
and why the hell are you people up this early??? I have yet to go to bed dammit









What are you talking about? its 330 in the afternoon


----------



## dieselgirl (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: (DubsportGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubsportGTI* »_
What are you talking about? its 330 in the afternoon


















LOL dude is 0537 here and my alarm is set for 0930...I got to do some work on the square.....

chillin' with her best friend :


----------



## breane24 (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: (DubsportGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubsportGTI* »_What are you talking about? its 330 in the afternoon









Haha. That sucks dood. I woke up after having an amazing dream. It was very wack sciencefiction kinda. But I woke up being all warm underneath my comforters, with my man next to me after a long night of, 'I'm sorries' and we cuddled for way too short of a time. I didn't want to go to work that's how peaceful I felt this morning. You know when you have those days that you just wake up and your like.. 'AHHH I SEE THE RAINBOW, AND THE BIRDS ARE SINGING.. ITS SO PERFECT!" 
?


----------



## dieselgirl (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: (breane24)*


_Quote, originally posted by *breane24* »_
Haha. That sucks dood. I woke up after having an amazing dream. It was very wack sciencefiction kinda. But I woke up being all warm underneath my comforters, with my man next to me after a long night of, 'I'm sorries' and we cuddled for way too short of a time. I didn't want to go to work that's how peaceful I felt this morning. You know when you have those days that you just wake up and your like.. 'AHHH I SEE THE RAINBOW, AND THE BIRDS ARE SINGING.. ITS SO PERFECT!" 
?

I hear you sister...every freaking morning with Ed..
I swear I need to quit my job just so I can snuggle with him longer


----------



## kaitisland (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: (dieselgirl)*

good morning! its rainy and i'm way too tired. but its friday


----------



## dieselgirl (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: (oh tell me lies)*

<---- glances outside

cloudy here but should clear up.


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (oh tell me lies)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oh tell me lies* »_good morning! its rainy and i'm way too tired. but its friday









woooohooooooooo!!! i'm going to see the simpsons movie tonight! we even got tickets for it yesterday!


----------



## breane24 (Feb 8, 2007)

dieselgirl where you located?


----------



## dieselgirl (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: (breane24)*


_Quote, originally posted by *breane24* »_dieselgirl where you located?

west coast pumpkin..where it is at.

but I shall be in NC Oct 18th and home the 30th.. Spending my birthday with my best friend Melis who lives in Raleigh.


----------



## breane24 (Feb 8, 2007)

Too bad your not in nc right now.. I'd say next weekend come to our gtg in charleston, sc!


----------



## dieselgirl (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: (breane24)*


_Quote, originally posted by *breane24* »_Too bad your not in nc right now.. I'd say next weekend come to our gtg in charleston, sc!

I just added you to myspace pretty girl

and I wlll be there in October..
Raleigh is in the top 5 places for my bf and I to live....so where we will end up is kind of up in the air right now.


----------



## DubsportGTI (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: (dieselgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dieselgirl* »_
I hear you sister...every freaking morning with Ed..
I swear I need to quit my job just so I can snuggle with him longer









I guess this is what I should expect in a girls forum...








In light of that, Im checking out for a few hours until it gets a little less sappy up in this piece. 
Ok I'm kidding. regardless of what we say, dudes like to cuddle too....


----------



## DubsportGTI (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: (breane24)*


_Quote, originally posted by *breane24* »_
Haha. That sucks dood. I woke up after having an amazing dream. It was very wack sciencefiction kinda. But I woke up being all warm underneath my comforters, with my man next to me after a long night of, 'I'm sorries' and we cuddled for way too short of a time. I didn't want to go to work that's how peaceful I felt this morning. You know when you have those days that you just wake up and your like.. 'AHHH I SEE THE RAINBOW, AND THE BIRDS ARE SINGING.. ITS SO PERFECT!" 
?

I wish I woke up thinking that way... I just want a beer... thats all i want.


----------



## dieselgirl (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: (DubsportGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubsportGTI* »_
I guess this is what I should expect in a girls forum...








In light of that, Im checking out for a few hours until it gets a little less sappy up in this piece. 
Ok I'm kidding. regardless of what we say, dudes like to cuddle too.... 

Not sappy honey....
sometimes you just now where you need to be


----------



## breane24 (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: (dieselgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dieselgirl* »_
I just added you to myspace pretty girl


thanks!


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (DubsportGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubsportGTI* »_
I guess this is what I should expect in a girls forum...








In light of that, Im checking out for a few hours until it gets a little less sappy up in this piece. 
Ok I'm kidding. regardless of what we say, *dudes like to cuddle too.... *

Read back a couple pages I was jsut saying that about my BF how we woke up yesterday morning


----------



## DubsportGTI (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
Read back a couple pages I was jsut saying that about my BF how we woke up yesterday morning
















Yeah I saw that. I was gonna let it go being that deep into the thread, but it got brought up again so I figured, what the hell http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I'm always at such a deficit since I go to bed at like 4-5pm your time, and you ladies are always up posting. I come in to work and have 4-5 pages of catchin up to do. 
This thread= Great success http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## breane24 (Feb 8, 2007)

216 pages.. yeah I could agree to that.


----------



## DubsportGTI (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: (dieselgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dieselgirl* »_
Not sappy honey....
sometimes you just now where you need to be









I forgot what companionship was like...








my girls in Ohio. Its a bit of a swim from here.


----------



## DubsportGTI (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: (breane24)*


_Quote, originally posted by *breane24* »_216 pages.. yeah I could agree to that.

:flamesuit on:
It just goes to show that girls truly could talk forever if we let you...


----------



## GLIprep (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: (dieselgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dieselgirl* »_
I just added you to myspace pretty girl



we're slacking on myspace links in sigs. post em up ladies


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

Morning Ladies.
Page 217 Wh00t!!!


----------



## dieselgirl (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: (GLIprep)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLIprep* »_
we're slacking on myspace links in sigs. post em up ladies









meh..
profile is set to private...I don't need everyone in my business.
plus if you know where to look you will find me


----------



## DubsportGTI (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: (GLIprep)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLIprep* »_
we're slacking on myspace links in sigs. post em up *ladies*









Pff, I wouldnt have added you anyway.


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

I dont use myspace


----------



## kaitisland (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: (Minibabe)*

what were your favorite cars at waterfest...lets see some pics. 
my favorite mk5...jim dangle's gti.

















and my friend's yazz blu...


----------



## GLIprep (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: (DubsportGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubsportGTI* »_
Pff, I wouldnt have added you anyway.

















i'm not even sure who you are. lol
but mine is private too. i usually deny anyway. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dieselgirl (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_I dont use myspace









I only have one for keeping up with my dubber friends.
Sad I admit it.


----------



## DubsportGTI (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_I dont use myspace









Truth be told you're probably better off C.J. 
Its become the ghey. 
I've made a lot of friends while being overseas the last three years, most of them military or non US. Its a great way for me to stay in touch with them... I just try to ignore all of the 14 year old BS that comes with myspace. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

Meh Im anti social anyways.


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (DubsportGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubsportGTI* »_
Truth be told you're probably better off C.J. 
Its become the ghey. 
I've made a lot of friends while being overseas the last three years, most of them military or non US. Its a great way for me to stay in touch with them... I just try to ignore all of the 14 year old BS that comes with myspace. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

well said i use it to keep in contact with my family out of state - mines private and i dont promte it because i dont want to deal with all the 13 year old BS. - so not cool http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## dieselgirl (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: (Minibabe)*

hhmmm I have yet to experience the 13/14 yo BS....
but probably because the profile is set to private.


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (dieselgirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dieselgirl* »_hhmmm I have yet to experience the 13/14 yo BS....
but probably because the profile is set to private.

mine was not in the beginning and I had to deny so many people and then i was like OH why dont i set to private and so i did and now u have to know my last name and my email to become my friend.










_Modified by Minibabe at 9:47 AM 7-27-2007_


----------



## breane24 (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: (GLIprep)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLIprep* »_
we're slacking on myspace links in sigs. post em up ladies










*GHEY!!*


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

Just seems like to much work to me.


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_Just seems like to much work to me.









it really is thats y i am never on it and spend most of my days on here


----------



## dieselgirl (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
mine was not in the beginning and I had to deny so many people and then i was like OH why dont i set to private and so i did and now u have to know my last name and my email to become my friend.









_Modified by Minibabe at 9:47 AM 7-27-2007_

bingo...

for me I have to know you....so if I can't figure out who you are by your profile then you get das boot.


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (Minibabe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Minibabe* »_
it really is thats y i am never on it and spend most of my days on here









I was gonna add that I dont need myspace if I can talk to you guys on here.


----------



## breane24 (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: (Minibabe)*

I leave my profile public.. Because get this.. My mom actually bitched at me when I made it private. 
When I was in boot camp, I had myspace and facebook withdrawls.. and some other things... unmentioned.. But my mom use to print my page out for me.. and send it to me.. With all my comments from my friends saying how much they missed me.. Or really needed to talk to me.. So, forth. It was cool cuz in highschool I never really thought I was appreciated for all the hard work I did within our friends circles... Until I left.. People really pulled through for me.. when I needed someone to keep me company.. When I broke up with my ex of 2 years. Then in boot camp, just hearing their awesome personalities egging me on... to get the hell out of there.. Really helped. 
I tell you what never go to boot camp fresh out of a relationship... especially when you fancy men in uniform.... All of them become attractive after a while...
but my point to this is: 'myspace is a good way to keep in touch'. I think facebook is better though. Less bull****.


----------



## breane24 (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: (breane24)*

itshttp://www.myspace.com/breanef24
its not going in my sig.. end of story.
My sig is kind a representation of me... being weird.


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

You gals are crazy


----------



## BunnyBeater (Jun 15, 2006)

*Re: (C.J)*

oh,
well I think it would be cool to view everyones myspace.. 
purely because I'd like to figure out who the ugly ones are...








I already have a chosen few dub girls on my friends list...the ones with hot cars and hot bods. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

Im ugly, but my car is sexy, so I guess that saves me from bothering you.


----------



## breane24 (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: (BunnyBeater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BunnyBeater* »_oh,
well I think it would be cool to view everyones myspace.. 
purely because I'd like to figure out who the ugly ones are...








I already have a chosen few dub girls on my friends list...the ones with hot cars and hot bods. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Betterrr add me to that ugly list.. Plus, I don't think I have any pics of my mk2 up on my myspace. I just have pics of RIP EMILY.


----------



## dieselgirl (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: (BunnyBeater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BunnyBeater* »_oh,
well I think it would be cool to view everyones myspace.. 
purely because I'd like to figure out who the ugly ones are...








I already have a chosen few dub girls on my friends list...the ones with hot cars and hot bods. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

bah here is mine: http://www.myspace.com/dieselgirlpdx


----------



## GLIprep (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: (BunnyBeater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BunnyBeater* »_oh,
well I think it would be cool to view everyones myspace.. 
purely because I'd like to figure out who the ugly ones are...








I already have a chosen few dub girls on my friends list...the ones with hot cars and hot bods. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

hahahahha! omg


----------



## Jim Dangle (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: (GLIprep)*

You girls are all ugly.


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (Jim Dangle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jim Dangle* »_You girls are all ugly.









No Doubt!!!
I made peace with my uglyness a long time ago.


----------



## kaitisland (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: (Jim Dangle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jim Dangle* »_You girls are all ugly.









you're so sweet.


----------



## breane24 (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: (Jim Dangle)*

So, Jim what's your delima?? 
be a bi tch and post up your myspace!


----------



## Jim Dangle (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_
No Doubt!!!
I made peace with my uglyness a long time ago.









Makeup? 

Here breanne. 
http://www.myspace.com/aliatmaca


----------



## GLIprep (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: (Jim Dangle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jim Dangle* »_You girls are all ugly.









not as ugly as you though.
love you!


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (Jim Dangle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jim Dangle* »_
Makeup? 

Here breanne. 
http://www.myspace.com/aliatmaca 


LOL, I actually dont wear make up. I like showing off my uglyness to the world


----------



## Jim Dangle (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_
LOL, I actually dont wear make up. I like showing off my uglyness to the world









Very badass. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Heres my old myspace that I sold on ebay. 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISA...60312
Now look at it...
http://www.myspace.com/shylo


----------



## kaitisland (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: (Jim Dangle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jim Dangle* »_

Now look at it...
http://www.myspace.com/shylo

hahahahahaaha


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

ummm ok


----------



## GLIprep (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: (Jim Dangle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jim Dangle* »_
Very badass. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Heres my old myspace that I sold on ebay. 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISA...60312
Now look at it...
http://www.myspace.com/shylo

hahaha i totally remember that. how much did you get for it?


----------



## Jim Dangle (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: (GLIprep)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLIprep* »_
hahaha i totally remember that. how much did you get for it?

Go look lazy ass.


----------



## GLIprep (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: (Jim Dangle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jim Dangle* »_
Go look lazy ass. 

look where?!


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (GLIprep)*

my myspace is in my signature. you are all encouraged to add me. i'm on there a lot.


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (GLIprep)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLIprep* »_
look where?!

Winning bid:	US $91.00


----------



## GLIprep (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_
Winning bid:	US $91.00 

oh nevermind. i didn't click the ebay thread he posted. duh haha


----------



## Jim Dangle (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: (GLIprep)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLIprep* »_
oh nevermind. i didn't click the ebay thread he posted. duh haha

You're not all there Adge.


----------



## kaitisland (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MyCarIsRed* »_ i'm on there a lot.










we both are...wayyyy too much time spent on the space.


----------



## GLIprep (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: (Jim Dangle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jim Dangle* »_
You're not all there Adge.









haha yes yes. you're usually "not all there" every time i see you though.


----------



## Jim Dangle (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: (GLIprep)*

Maybe thats why we get along. 
And for God sakes where your thong to WF next year.


----------



## GLIprep (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: (Jim Dangle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jim Dangle* »_Maybe thats why we get along. 
And for God sakes where your thong to WF next year. 

hahahaha that thong is a thing of the past. and i've still YET to see the video footage. mail me the dubAudi vid yo!


----------



## Jim Dangle (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: (GLIprep)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLIprep* »_
hahahaha that thong is a thing of the past. and i've still YET to see the video footage. mail me the dubAudi vid yo!

Just go get dbadged. I believe its in the WF section.


----------



## GLIprep (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: (Jim Dangle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jim Dangle* »_
Just go get dbadged. I believe its in the WF section. 

huh? again, i'm not all there


----------



## Jim Dangle (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: (GLIprep)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLIprep* »_
huh? again, i'm not all there









DBADGED, the vwvortex dvd?


----------



## flipschick (May 29, 2007)

*Re: (Jim Dangle)*

myspace annoys me now... all i get are girls who wanna hit on me inviting me to be there friends. but if you girls wanna continue with that trend... http://profile.myspace.com/ind...08702 no car pics because it doesnt exist yet


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (oh tell me lies)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oh tell me lies* »_

we both are...wayyyy too much time spent on the space. 

NO SUCH THING AS TOO MUCH TIME!
haha! i spend a good bit of my time in the vw groups.
 







there are some dumbasses on there though. some kid just posted about installing his window regulator... he wasn't sure why the cable was popping off. well the idiot didn't reinstall the window when he did it. he said he wanted to make sure it all worked before he put the glass back in.


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (flipschick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *flipschick* »_myspace annoys me now... all i get are girls who wanna hit on me inviting me to be there friends. but if you girls wanna continue with that trend... http://profile.myspace.com/ind...08702 no car pics because it doesnt exist yet









yeah i hate it when girls hit on me...


----------



## Jim Dangle (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MyCarIsRed* »_
yeah i hate it when girls hit on me...









Ugh, me too.


----------



## kaitisland (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MyCarIsRed* »_
yeah i hate it when girls hit on me...










_Quote, originally posted by *Jim Dangle* »_
Ugh, me too. 


i'll stop now.










_Modified by oh tell me lies at 8:23 AM 7-27-2007_


----------



## Jim Dangle (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: (oh tell me lies)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oh tell me lies* »_

i'll stop now.









Keep hitting.


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (Jim Dangle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jim Dangle* »_
Keep hitting. 

what he said


----------



## kaitisland (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jim Dangle* »_
Keep hitting. 


_Quote, originally posted by *MyCarIsRed* »_
what he said









oh boysss


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (oh tell me lies)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oh tell me lies* »_
oh boysss









bah... i'm going back to myspace... i'll see you guys there.


----------



## Jim Dangle (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: (oh tell me lies)*

Dibs.


----------



## kaitisland (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: (Jim Dangle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jim Dangle* »_Dibs. 

oh really.


----------



## BunnyBeater (Jun 15, 2006)

*Re: (oh tell me lies)*

yo shyyyloooooo.....

that's all.


----------



## Jim Dangle (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: (BunnyBeater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oh tell me lies* »_
oh really. 

Really. 

_Quote, originally posted by *BunnyBeater* »_yo shyyyloooooo.....

that's all.

Yoo whassssup mamasita


----------



## DubsportGTI (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: (Jim Dangle)*

Eff it. 
http://www.myspace.com/Dustin_Schain
I can only check it when i feel like walking up to the library, since DOD computers have it banned... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Breane, You're not ugly. Ill leave it at that. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## grliDUB'R (May 31, 2005)

*Re: (DubsportGTI)*

I have facebook now because my friend Jenny McCarthy made me









oh and hello ladies! I didn't end up putting my dash in yesterday because I went out drinking with the man instead


----------



## kaitisland (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: (grliDUB'R)*


_Quote, originally posted by *grliDUB’R* »_I have facebook now because my friend Jenny McCarthy made me








oh and hello ladies! I didn't end up putting my dash in yesterday because I went out drinking with the man instead









facebook any myspace are boring lately. but i'm on both










_Modified by oh tell me lies at 9:31 AM 7-27-2007_


----------



## grliDUB'R (May 31, 2005)

*Re: (oh tell me lies)*

yeah, I can go on at work but I dont even bother, I just check it when I get home because its how I make plans with alot of my old friends I really dont see anymore


----------



## MyCarIsRed (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (oh tell me lies)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oh tell me lies* »_
facebook any myspace are boring lately. but i'm on both









we just had the debate yesterday about which is more gay. it was concluded that facebook definitely takes the gay award. mostly because they reconfigured to be just like myspace... just they don't do as good a job with it.


----------



## kaitisland (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: (MyCarIsRed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MyCarIsRed* »_
we just had the debate yesterday about which is more gay. it was concluded that facebook definitely takes the gay award. mostly because they reconfigured to be just like myspace... just they don't do as good a job with it.

its a pain and having all the bro's from school lurking me is reallllly annoying


_Modified by oh tell me lies at 9:40 AM 7-27-2007_


----------



## grliDUB'R (May 31, 2005)

*Re: (Jim Dangle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jim Dangle* »_
Pffft, you wish. 

oh sorry Kenan, I should have said the awesome








and no I dont wish


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

Bah humbug!!!










_Modified by C.J at 2:54 PM 7-27-2007_


----------



## breane24 (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm working on this t-shirt idea for our gtg .. next weekend.. 
I'll have a pic of a hand drawn mk2 gti that I did... in about five minutes.. as soon as my sidekick gets it sent to my navy.mil account.. then I'll post up a pic... its a rough... don't be too harsh on me.
ahh. make it ten.. i gotta go home...


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

Cool, cant wait to see what it looks like. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (GLIprep)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLIprep* »_gix- do you have a daniel boone hat on in those pics?







you crack me up.


it was my friends racoon hat http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jim Dangle (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

Went well with the scantly clad outfit. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_Cool, cant wait to see what it looks like. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

i know im eager to see what it looks like too








MyCarIsRed's g/f had a t-shirt idea too posted a while back ... cant remember what page it was on tho


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

whats up ladies?


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_whats up ladies?

x2


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

My homeboy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_My homeboy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

which one???


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gloktimus Prime* »_
which one???









i was just about to say that


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gloktimus Prime* »_
which one???









I should of said my Homeboys


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_
I should of said my Homeboys









Yea come on CJ get with it...






















What a action packed filled after noon huh nick


----------



## breane24 (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: (C.J)*

y becomes ies
hombies pronounced like home bees


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

Yeah sorry about that. Im a bit out of touch with all this action.


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gloktimus Prime* »_
Yea come on CJ get with it...






















What a action packed filled after noon huh nick









i was almost gonna go out and build a swing set since i have so many nut swingers


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (breane24)*


_Quote, originally posted by *breane24* »_y becomes ies
hombies pronounced like home bees
















Homies maybe ?


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_
I should of said my Homeboys









CJ u got a PM


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_
i was almost gonna go out and build a swing set since i have so many nut swingers









Want some help lol


----------



## breane24 (Feb 8, 2007)

waiting to receive the pic from my fone.


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
CJ u got a PM










Uh Oh *runs for cover*


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_
Uh Oh *runs for cover*

Its a bomb be careful


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gloktimus Prime* »_
Want some help lol

sure, theres a lot of swingers so we might have to build a whole playground


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (breane24)*


_Quote, originally posted by *breane24* »_waiting to receive the pic from my fone.

thats 1 slow phone u got.


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_
sure, theres a lot of swingers so we might have to build a whole playground









I dont wanna be a nut swinger but i wanna play on the playground lol


----------



## breane24 (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: (C.J)*

Well, I had taken a pic and sent it to my navy account before my boss 1st class petty officer was like fillman go home.. 
so.. since we can't access our navy mail at home.. I'm all buggins.. now I gotta send it to my hotmail.


----------



## Jim Dangle (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: (breane24)*

I'll help you with your swing set.


----------



## GLIprep (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x_gixxie_x* »_
it was my friends racoon hat http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

you're too cute. i love your spunk


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (breane24)*


_Quote, originally posted by *breane24* »_Well, I had taken a pic and sent it to my navy account before my boss 1st class petty officer was like fillman go home.. 
so.. since we can't access our navy mail at home.. I'm all buggins.. now I gotta send it to my hotmail.

Ah thats ok then. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gixxie (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: (breane24)*


_Quote, originally posted by *breane24* »_Well, I had taken a pic and sent it to my navy account before my boss 1st class petty officer was like fillman go home.. 
so.. since we can't access our navy mail at home.. I'm all buggins.. now I gotta send it to my hotmail.









well send it ova whenever ya get a chance


----------



## breane24 (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*









I know its not good. It's still jacked up some...


----------



## grliDUB'R (May 31, 2005)

*Re: (C.J)*

Gix that hat rules, I love fur and animal print as if you cant tell haha


----------



## iThread (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (x_gixxie_x)*

The VW lounge is for general discussion of the VW brand and its cars.
Plus, there isn't enough time in the day for us to moderate this topics to everyone's satisfaction.


----------

